# Eure 20" Waffen



## evil_rider (20. August 2003)

da ja im klassic auch im trial und singlespeed forum eigende gallerien für die räder sind mache ich das hier jetzt auch 

also postet bilder von EUREN 20" waffen

p.s. meine 20" waffe ist erst mitte november feddisch  also müsst ihr euch mit bildern davon noch ein wenig gedulden


----------



## Hanxs (20. August 2003)

Hier ist meine 20" Dirt Street "Waffe"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *da ja im klassic auch im trial und singlespeed forum eigende gallerien für die räder sind mache ich das hier jetzt auch
> 
> also postet bilder von EUREN 20" waffen
> ...



ey, in der gallery besteht schon seid langer Zeit solch ein Threas von mir  

Naja, ich muss nur noch auf meine vordernabe warten, dann wird's zamgebaut (naja, hätte ich in meiner geilheit net Deine Araya gekauft, sondern 'ne 36h Felge, wäre es scho' fertig  )


----------



## evil_rider (20. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> ey, in der gallery besteht schon seid langer Zeit solch ein Threas von mir
> ...



hättest mal die nabe noch genommen..... die 10 mehr


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (21. August 2003)

da- sind bald profile black jack und odyssey hazard casette dran


----------



## NRH (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> hättest mal die nabe noch genommen..... die 10 mehr  *



Jo, aber was soll ich mit 'ne 14mm Nabe? Du dazu auch noch sau schwer is', Rahmen is' scho schwer genug.


----------



## frozenfrogz (21. August 2003)

Da:


----------



## evil_rider (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> Jo, aber was soll ich mit 'ne 14mm Nabe? Du dazu auch noch sau schwer is', Rahmen is' scho schwer genug. *



achse hohlbohren ? dann nixmehr schwer aber immernoch stabil


----------



## NRH (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> achse hohlbohren ? dann nixmehr schwer aber immernoch stabil  *



Tjoa, was meinst Du wie leicht 'ne leichter nabe is' wenn die Achse holgebohrt is'


----------



## Trixer (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hanxs _
> *Hier ist meine 20" Dirt Street "Waffe"! *



was für ne bremsen-kombi fährst du denn da?
hs33 hebel und v-brake? erklär das mal!


----------



## Skydan (23. August 2003)

lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. August 2003)

Schau mal genau hin, das is ne Hs33, auch die Bremskörper hinten!


----------



## Hanxs (23. August 2003)

Richtig ist ne HS33 damit ich auch mal zum stehen komme!


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hanxs _
> *Richtig ist ne HS33 damit ich auch mal zum stehen komme! *



von wem du wohl die idee hast
*eigenlobgeb*

MfG

Alex


----------



## Bremerhavener© (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thrill-Seeker _
> *
> 
> von wem du wohl die idee hast
> ...



Jo, Maguras am BMX is echt ne superpornoidee...applaus nochma   *ironie*


----------



## evil_rider (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thrill-Seeker _
> *
> 
> von wem du wohl die idee hast
> ...



ja von wehm die idee blos kommt.......


----------



## kater (25. August 2003)

Da:

http://wigwam.lugs.ch/~kater/bmx/IM000098.JPG

Ist verlinkt weil es zu gross wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (25. August 2003)

achtung der vorbau leuds


----------



## Skydan (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hanxs _
> *Richtig ist ne HS33 damit ich auch mal zum stehen komme! *



Mach dir doch Discs dran


----------



## kater (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grafix _
> *achtung der vorbau leuds *



Wenn du meinen meinst: Ich mag ihn so lieber. Da die Klemmung gerade ist, spielt es keine Rolle.


----------



## Trixer (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hanxs _
> *Richtig ist ne HS33 damit ich auch mal zum stehen komme! *


jetzt kann ich es auch erkennen, sorry!
funzt das denn gut mit den umgedrehten evo-adaptern?


----------



## Hanxs (26. August 2003)

Also es geht. Ist alles ein wenig knappe Elle und Milimeterarbeit aber einmal richtig eingestellt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## evil_rider (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Wenn du meinen meinst: Ich mag ihn so lieber. Da die Klemmung gerade ist, spielt es keine Rolle. *



also ich finde das so ja grausig  der gehört umgedreht, weil so ist er nicht wirklich belastungsgerecht verbaut


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Oktober 2003)

So, ich reanimiere ein uraltes Thema...

Hier meine Räder für die Saison 2004: leider keine super Fotos, man fährt ja heutzutage im Dunkeln zur Arbeit,und kommt im Dunkeln wieder,und extra ins Haus tragen wollt ich die Räder dann doch nicht...






Mein Standard 250s OX Platinum 2004 im Heavy-Setup (2 Bremsen,4 Kink-Pegs, Fatty Schlaeuche, 15,5 Kg). Übrigens mit Euro-BB und seit 2 Monaten ohne Probleme bisher, bin super zufrieden ! Hatte das Rad auch schon unter 13 Kg mit einer Bremse,2 Pegs und ohne Fattys aufgebaut und bin froh,das das Mehrgewicht kaum auffällt,das Rad ist super-neutral. (Im Hintergrund übrigens mein Wägelchen,farblich auf das Rad abgestimmt )






---------------






Mein neues Felt MR, ersetzt meinen ausgedienten Premium Lagger- auf dem Foto ohne Kette, da mir ein Halflink fehlt...aber auch ohne Kette kann man schon sagen das sich das Rad eins A fährt,extrem wendig.


----------



## a$i (27. Oktober 2003)




----------



## NRH (29. Oktober 2003)

So, hier mal mein SBC:







Anders ging's leider net, weil sonst die farbe total verfälscht rüberkommt.

Her etwas aufgehellt, damit man auch was erkennen kann:


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

Clean...

Komm mal damit zu Nikolausjam nach Aurich ich möcht ne Runde damit rollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (29. Oktober 2003)

Nach Aurich komme ich schon noch, nur keine Angst  Die Frage ist nur wann...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

Musste mich aber vorher wissen lassen, ich muss da nämlich auch ersma hin  .

Aber über die Weihnachtsfeiertage spätestens sollte da was gehen. (hab vom 21.12 bis 7.1 Urlaub )
Sowieso wäre die Halle wie geschaffen für n Treffen von n paar mehr Leuten, schade das aus dem vom Picknicker geplanten Jam nix wird.


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ihhhhh  
flatland  

sorry,  aber bei flatland schlafe ich immer ein wenn ich das sehe


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

IIIIH, 24"... 
Sorry aber bei 24" find ich immer keine Parklücke fürs Fahrrad...

Bei meinem momentanen Flatland-Gespacke (ohne Kette,aber daran liegts leider nich) würd ich das Einschlafen aber noch nachvollziehen können -wird aber alles wieder besser,wenn ich wieder mehr fahren kann ...


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *IIIIH, 24"...
> Sorry aber bei 24" find ich immer keine Parklücke fürs Fahrrad...
> 
> Bei meinem momentanen Flatland-Gespacke (ohne Kette,aber daran liegts leider nich) würd ich das Einschlafen aber noch nachvollziehen können -wird aber alles wieder besser,wenn ich wieder mehr fahren kann ...  *



nene, flatland finde ich tot langweilig, das ist nichtmal zu ertragen wenn man total zugekifft ist  

da passiert ja nix, es ist zwar hölle schwer aber tod langweilig


----------



## a$i (29. Oktober 2003)

> da passiert ja nix, es ist zwar hölle schwer aber tod langweilig



ist halt eine frage vom fahrstil...bei rolltricks kann ich das ja noch nachvollziehen aber bei fahrern die wie ein "blizzard"  fahren nicht...da ist man immer wieder geshockt was man vor die netzhaut bekommt...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Oktober 2003)

A$i,...sprichst nicht zufällig von dem Akkuschrauber,der bei dir um die Ecke wohnt? 
Ich mag einiges an Flatland auch nicht wirklich gerne sehen, aber für mich gibts zum Beispiel kaum was entspannenderes ,als ne schöne Pizza,ein Glas 3-Grad Cola und Props Groundwork auf ner großen Glotze.
Mit den neuen, hyperschweren Geweihen,die in letzter Zeit in Flatland aufkommen kann ich mich noch nicht so anfreunden, bin da eher so ein Verfechter des in sich stimmigen Fahrens. (Wie Groundwork eben, Dan Rigby hat n fantastischen Part,und Chad deGroots Part is wie immer viel zu kurz)

(Lowcash fährt aber trotz der hammerschweren Combos sehr stimmig  )
Wenn aber jetz zum Beispiel einer 3einhalb Kreise fährt,nur um dann nen halben Barflip rauszukicken, isses mir eigentlich wurscht wie schwer der Trick ist, ich finde dann passts nich mehr wirklich.

Ab und zu hab ichs halt ganz gern ma ne Runde aufm Parkplatz rumzurollen 

Aber Flatland hin oder her, ich will mehr BILDER sehn (ausser das Richi von Evil, das  kenn ich jetz langsam  )

Wann is dein 20ger fertig,kannste schon was absehen?


----------



## rotznas (29. Oktober 2003)

LOWCASH=King of Flatland!!!!!!!!


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2003)

nö, der steini ist wenn die macht beim flatland, und der junge kann auch gut street fahren  
ist halt hamburger,  HH = beste BMXer D-lands ~steingräber und wilke 2 die WELT klasse niveau haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisW (29. Oktober 2003)

voila


----------



## rotznas (29. Oktober 2003)

michael und matti sind zwar beide echt hammer fahrer, aber der lowcash vom mp ist einfach der bester deutsche. wenn der wirbelwind vom münzplatz mal gas gibt auf´m contest dann bebt die erde!!!!!

aber die nummer eins im flatland ist ja eigentlich der MOBB3L!!!!


----------



## a$i (30. Oktober 2003)

> HH = beste BMXer D-lands



über geschmack lässt sich streiten und results sprechen auch nicht immer für steingräber 
aber das er weltklasseniveau fährt kann man absolut nicht bestreiten...


----------



## evil_rider (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *
> 
> über geschmack lässt sich streiten und results sprechen auch nicht immer für steingräber
> aber das er weltklasseniveau fährt kann man absolut nicht bestreiten... *



naja, steingräbers results können sich sehrwohl sehn lassen
genau wie wilke...

sage nur: *X-GAMES*


----------



## a$i (30. Oktober 2003)

> sage nur: X-GAMES



naja, es geht mir eher darum nicht einzelne contest zu sehen sondern über einen längeren zeitraum, da sehen die plazierungen schon etwas eindeutiger aus...

is aber auch egal, jedem gefällt ein anderer style...das ist auch gut so!
was ganz klar ist: wir unterhalten uns über fahrer aus der pro klasse die alle seid jahren hart am trainieren sind, ich würde keinem nachsagen er wäre schlecht, jeder der fahrer setzt neue standarts-der eine mehr, der andere weniger


----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. Oktober 2003)

Man muss anerkennen, der Steini is einer der richtig altgedienten Radler, hat schon so einiges geleistet und sein Leben mit BMX führt ihn jedes Mal um die ganze Welt.
Können nur wenige von sich behaupten, ist eine super Sache und wahrscheinlich haengt er jetzt gerade wieder in Japan oder auf Hawaii rum - oder Evil,wo isser gerade? 

Trotzdem bin ich auch kein großer Steini-Fan...ich finde seine Höhe hatte er im Groundwork, viele Vorder-und Hinterradtricks, flüssige Umsteiger und die Geheimwaffe, die wirklich du den genialsten Flattricks gehört  Ausserdem hatte er noch HAARE.  
Heute finde ich kommt nicht mehr soviel neues, er gehört zu den sichersten überhaupt,aber es schockt mich nich mehr so...trotzdem allerdicksten Respekt für alles ,was er schon erreicht hat.
(Gilt genauso für Mister W. ,auf den das auch alles zutrifft,bis darauf ,daß ich ihn noch lieber radfahren sehe)...


Hat denn hier keiner mehr 20 Zöller zum Vorzeigen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotznas (30. Oktober 2003)

der michael müsste jetzt eigentlich in hamburg sein, die zeiten der reisen sind ja mehr oder weniger vorbei und der jung ist seßhaft geworden und bleibt in hamburg.
aber wir haben ja wirklich schon ein paar echt gute leute in deutschland, und die kommen zu größten teil nicht aus hamburg, und die jungz zeigen uns im nächsten jahr bestimmt noch super viel neues zeug.


----------



## ylfcm (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Hat denn hier keiner mehr 20 Zöller zum Vorzeigen ??? *



k,


----------



## kater (31. Dezember 2003)




----------



## Bunes007 (31. Dezember 2003)

meins













is halt wirklich nicht dat beste.
aber für den Anfang hats gereicht.
Muss mal nen neues her am liebsten nen WTP 4 Season


----------



## NRH (31. Dezember 2003)

@Kater und Mcfly

Schöne Räder! Ich bin momentan am überlegen, ob ich mir auch einen Fly (Layos) holen soll... oder einen STA OX. Hauptsache etwas leichteres.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *@Kater und Mcfly
> 
> Schöne Räder! Ich bin momentan am überlegen, ob ich mir auch einen Fly (Layos) holen soll... oder einen STA OX. Hauptsache etwas leichteres. *



Ich kann dir den neuen 250s OX nach den 3 Monaten die ich jetzt damit fahre wärmstens empfehlen  ,den dann bei Empire bestellen und du kommst sogar fast auf Taiwan Niveau weg !

Der STA wird in puncto Stabilität sicher noch einen draufsetzen,is dann nur das Thema was man schöner von der Optik findet...


----------



## NRH (1. Januar 2004)

Also in sachen Optik kann man bei SBC sowieso blind reinfassen 
Bestellen wollte ich eh bei empire oder Danscomp...
Naja, wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## kater (2. Januar 2004)

Das Foto ist besser als alle drei zusammen, die ich vorher gepostet habe. Ist vor meinem Lieblingsspot.


----------



## crossie (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Das Foto ist besser als alle drei zusammen, die ich vorher gepostet habe. Ist vor meinem Lieblingsspot. *



brakeless ? krass.....

habs mir auch mal überlegt, am 24" brakeless zu fahrn, aber in der stadt ist mir das einfach ne ecke zu riskant.


gruß von einem nicht-bmxer
crossie


----------



## ylfcm (2. Januar 2004)

kommt halt drauf an wie man unterwegs is. auf dem weg zu spots lass ich es eher ruhig angehen und der fuss bremst ja auch recht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> brakeless ? krass.....
> ...



Bisschen Radbeherrschung, und offene Augen, und schon kann da nix schiefgehen.


----------



## ylfcm (2. Januar 2004)

naja schief gehen kann immer was, auch mit bremse *klugscheiss* 
allerdings war ich selber ueberrascht wieviel kontrolle man auch ohne bremse noch hat. also im mom    me <3 brakeless


----------



## NRH (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mcfly EK _
> *naja schief gehen kann immer was, auch mit bremse *klugscheiss*
> allerdings war ich selber ueberrascht wieviel kontrolle man auch ohne bremse noch hat. also im mom    me <3 brakeless *



Man muss sich eigendlich nur etwas umstellen. Anfangs ist es ungwohnt, dann ist es das geilste der welt, und dann ist es ganz normal, was es auch bleibt.


----------



## ylfcm (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Anfangs ist es ungwohnt, dann ist es das geilste der welt, und dann ist es ganz normal, was es auch bleibt. *



wahre worte ;>


----------



## kater (2. Januar 2004)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Boah, heute den ersten 180 Barspin in der Bank gestanden... Wohoo!


----------



## NRH (2. Januar 2004)

Ich darf doch hier mal kurz mein frust ablassen? (neue thread wäre übertreiben):
Also, ich halte ja mehr oder weniger ausschau nach einen neuen Rahmen, und siehe da, lauter verdammt geile Rahmen:

Fit Edwin
T-1 Maylon
S&M Blackbike
Dragonfly Mankind
Sputnic

usw.

Aber was ist? Alle nur für eu-bb! Das kann doch nicht angehn! Als ich den Edwin gesehen habe, dachte ich ich sehe nicht richtig. Der Ideale Rahmen, aber dann eu-bb - toll!

Naja, hoffendlich kommt Fly mit dem Spanish-bb schnell vorran, weil das klingt viel versprechend


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Januar 2004)

Gibts den Fly Bikes Simple nicht mit US-BB?
Wär doch auch was feines...

Die SBC Rahmen kannste übrigens auch ohne Sockel fertigen lassen, dauert dann aber etwas länger.


----------



## kater (2. Januar 2004)

Mich nervt es auch tierisch, dass der Edwin Frame EU-BB hat. Ansonsten gibts den Layos/Pantera mit US/EU und bald mit ESP-BB.

Edith:

Hab gerade gesehen, dass Bermerhavener was vom Fly Simple meinte. Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## NRH (2. Januar 2004)

Der Pentera ist sehr geil, nur könnten die Kettenstreben etwas länger sein, so um die 14,3".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (2. Januar 2004)

so wie ich das sehe is der flybikes simple aber nen flatland rahmen. sagen jedenfalls die shops ;>


----------



## Vitali (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> 
> brakeless ? krass.....
> ...



Fahre im moment auch brakeless...ungwohlt, bremse am arsch.

Naja, ich find's im park saugeil, aber so zum rumfahren ist wie gesagt bisserle kritisch weil man halt doch ne so schnell zum stillstand kommt 

Was ich aber saugeil find ist, dass man barspins bis zum umfallen machen kann *G* 

Naja, ich mach mir wieder ne brake na, aber sicher ne gute erfahrung


----------



## Bremerhavener© (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mcfly EK _
> *so wie ich das sehe is der flybikes simple aber nen flatland rahmen. sagen jedenfalls die shops ;>
> 
> *



Haste auch recht...18,75" Oberrohr is arg kurz für Street  - hab nur das kleine Vorschaubild inner ParanoiaGarage überflogen gehabt und das Ding sah ganz vielversprechend aus...ist aber pure Flatland, jetz seh ich auch das Gusset da unten...

Naja streicht den Rahmen aus der Auswahl


----------



## ylfcm (3. Januar 2004)

ich würde garnicht mal sagen das der bremsweg soviel laenger wird. mehr als blockieren kann das rad ja nich (ja ich weiss wenn man blockiert rutscht man blafasel)


----------



## kneutti (6. Januar 2004)

dat is meins!


----------



## Bunes007 (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kneutti _
> *dat is meins! *



einfach nur goil!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dingoo (11. Januar 2004)

das meins ;D


----------



## kater (17. Januar 2004)

Hab mir selbst ein (vorzeiziges) Geburtstaggeschenk gemacht (Rahmen, Steuersatz, Kette, Kettenblatt, Kurbel):
Auf das Kettenblatt warte ich leider noch.


----------



## phil_46 (18. Januar 2004)

sorry für off topic aber kater und ich haben echt das gleiche bett


----------



## kater (18. Januar 2004)

phil_46 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry für off topic aber kater und ich haben echt das gleiche bett




Stimmt gar nicht, hab dich noch nie bei mir gesehen!


----------



## NRH (18. Januar 2004)

Schön! Du hast nicht zufällig den Rahmen nachgewogen?


----------



## Vitali (18. Januar 2004)

@kater

Wie lang ist den die Kurbel ?


----------



## kater (19. Januar 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Schön! Du hast nicht zufällig den Rahmen nachgewogen?



2,6Kg


----------



## kater (19. Januar 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> @kater
> 
> Wie lang ist den die Kurbel ?



175mm


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Januar 2004)

Geil


Was hast du denn mit dem alten Rahmen gemacht?


----------



## kater (19. Januar 2004)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> Geil
> 
> 
> Was hast du denn mit dem alten Rahmen gemacht?



Hängt an der Wand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drop-off king (26. Januar 2004)




----------



## ylfcm (26. Januar 2004)

dein kabel schleift am vr


----------



## drop-off king (26. Januar 2004)

ja, ich weiss! Hatte noch keine Zeit den zu kürzen


----------



## crazyfreak (27. Januar 2004)

so jetz hier mal meins mit pornofarbenen vorbau von GT


----------



## kater (27. Januar 2004)

Es ist hässlich, aber kult. Den Rahmen würde ich mir an die Wand hängen.


----------



## konamann (30. Januar 2004)

naja waffe is vielleicht leicht übertrieben, aber trotzdem hier:

achja rollen tuts meistens auch.


----------



## Flatpro (31. Januar 2004)

hier iss mein rad!!!!!
aber des alte setup, jetz neuer lenker, pedalen und vrad
jetz nur noch 2 pegs und uch neue griffe..... neues pic kommt bald


----------



## Moshcore (4. Februar 2004)

hier mein killerbike twenty lucifer mit laweed gabel und so weiter einfach nur geil das teil und das andere war ein titan bmx was ich für 3 wochen hatte und wieder verscheuert hab weil der lucifer nun mal so geil ist **** gewicht hauptsache geo passt und moshen gehen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Februar 2004)

So,mein Bike hat über meine Verletzungspause (welche sich sinnigerweise über meinen Geburtstag erstreckte) eine Frischzellenkur + Diät erhalten, was unterm Strich ein Minus von über 2,5 Kilo (Gewicht jetzt exakt 13,05 Kg) und ein nach dem ersten Proberollen recht angenehmes Fahrgefühl bietet 

Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (29. Februar 2004)

Wie zur Hölle hast du die King-Aheadklappe auf den Vorbau bekommen? Was hast du für eine Inbusschraube benutzt?

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild:


----------



## snody (29. Februar 2004)

@BHVner

schon abgefahren mit den Nokons, klappern die dir nicht am Rahmen?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. Februar 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Wie zur Hölle hast du die King-Aheadklappe auf den Vorbau bekommen? Was hast du für eine Inbusschraube benutzt?



Naja...öhmmm...Kralle in die Gabel geschlagen, Kappe auf den Vorbau, und die Inbusschraube reindrehen? Ich hab sonst immer Kopfmuttern an meinen Gabeln gehabt,deshalb hab ich da jetzt gar nicht drueber nachgedacht sondern einfach so reingebaut und keine Probleme gehabt...wo gabs denn bei dir Hakeleien?

Zu den Nokons: Nö, die klappern eigentlich nicht, haben nen halben Zentimeter Platz zum Rahmen. Manchmal schlagen sie kurz an aber sie scheuern nicht und machen nur kurz "pling" das stört mich eigentlich nicht...

mfg,
Reik


----------



## kater (29. Februar 2004)

Achso, dass du die Kralle benutzt hast, erklärt alles. Ich dachte, du hättest eine Gabel, die schon ein Gewinde fest eingeschweisst hätte.


----------



## kater (29. Februar 2004)

Hier mal meine Waffe:


----------



## ELMOOOO (29. Februar 2004)

hier mal mein BMX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (1. März 2004)

@kater hey, den mülleimer hab ich auch*g*
  hasse den bei ikea geholt??


----------



## ylfcm (1. März 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> @kater hey, den mülleimer hab ich auch*g*
> hasse den bei ikea geholt??





			
				phil_46 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry für off topic aber kater und ich haben echt das gleiche bett


 kater obsession :>


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. März 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> kater obsession :>


Kater und ich fahren den gleichen Steuersatz...


----------



## Flatpro (1. März 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> kater obsession :>


kater isss mein held, ich find das einfach geil, wenn ich im bmx forum meinen mülleimer wiederfind


----------



## NRH (1. März 2004)

Das Standard und das Fit gefallen mir! 
Sollte mal welche von meinen "neuen" machen. Habn sich allerdings nur Rahmen, Gabel, Blatt, und Griffe geändert... oh, und das Ritzel.


----------



## kater (1. März 2004)

Ihr seit mir welche... Ihr sollt mein Fahrrad angucken und nicht den Rest der Wohnung 

@NRH:

Da hat sich ja doch viel getan. Zeig mal her!


----------



## Vitali (2. März 2004)

@Bremerhavener & Kater 

GEILE BIKES !


----------



## kater (2. März 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> @Bremerhavener & Kater
> 
> GEILE BIKES !



Danke, danke  Hört man gerne!


----------



## Moto (4. März 2004)

@Bremerhavener

Ist der Druckpunkt und die Bremskraft mit den Nokons Spürbar besser.


----------



## Flatpro (4. März 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit mir welche... Ihr sollt mein Fahrrad angucken und nicht den Rest der Wohnung
> 
> @NRH:
> 
> Da hat sich ja doch viel getan. Zeig mal her!


heyhey, das rad hab ich mir auch angeguckt.
verrrry nice, Brakeless rules und mal
@offtopic:
DJ UNSER
der du stehst am Mischpult, 
gesampelt werde dein Name, 
dein Beat komme,
dein Mischung geschehe,
wie im Sutdio so auch im Club. 
Unser täglich Techno gib uns heute
und vergib DJ Bobo seinen Dancefloor
wie auch wir vergeben dir dein Housebeats
und verführe uns nicht zu Scooter
sondern erlöse uns von Blümchen.
Den dein ist der Ryhtmus,
der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (4. März 2004)

Moto schrieb:
			
		

> @Bremerhavener
> 
> Ist der Druckpunkt und die Bremskraft mit den Nokons Spürbar besser.



Nein, kaum ein Unterschied zu HiSlic Kabeln.


----------



## Flatpro (8. März 2004)

haha, hier iss mein aktuelles kinderrad:



















edit: ups, n bissal groß geworden


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. März 2004)

36 Loch Radial halte ich persönlich ja für recht riskant auf Street... 
Und die Kette könnte n paar Glieder weniger vertragen!


----------



## kater (8. März 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> 36 Loch Radial halte ich persönlich ja für recht riskant auf Street...
> Und die Kette könnte n paar Glieder weniger vertragen!



Ich sehs nicht... Sind doch 1x gekreuzte Räder? Aber die Kette ist wirklich zu lang und ansonsten würde ich den Sattel min. 3-5cm rausziehen und die Sattelnase sofort nach oben zeigen lassen.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. März 2004)

hier mal meine Waffe  

neue teile sind: vorbau, sattel, und bremskabel. leicht. ca 13kg. aber ist ja auch ein racebike...

brauche unbedingt noch ein neues kettenblatt. dieses ist kaputt.


----------



## Flatpro (8. März 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehs nicht... Sind doch 1x gekreuzte Räder? Aber die Kette ist wirklich zu lang und ansonsten würde ich den Sattel min. 3-5cm rausziehen und die Sattelnase sofort nach oben zeigen lassen.


sattel iss doch unwichtig, benutz den eh nich..und die kette iss wirklich zu lang... fahr jetz hinten 3 zähne weniger.müsste kette kürzen,habta recht.
hatte aber bisher noch kenen bock des zu tun, kauf mir bald eh ne neue kette.also, ken probs


----------



## Till (15. März 2004)

Endlich auch ma nen pic von meinem liebling *gg*






DSL user, da gibts das monster bild:


MONSTER BILD 


Ach und bevor fragen kommen, ja, mein bremskabel ist Pink, finds voll stylisch


----------



## kater (15. März 2004)

@ töll:

Wieso ist denn der Sattel so weit vorne?


----------



## Till (16. März 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> @ töll:
> 
> Wieso ist denn der Sattel so weit vorne?


ich kann den sonst nicht einklemmen wenn ich barspin mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (16. März 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann den sonst nicht einklemmen wenn ich barspin mache



Winzling !


----------



## Flatpro (17. März 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Winzling !


mekka nich
 s gibt leute wie mich, die sich des nich trauen den lenker zu werfen*g*


----------



## JakobL (21. März 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann den sonst nicht einklemmen wenn ich barspin mache



wieviel barspins willst ud denn machen können, den der zug sieht ja schon recht arg lang aus!
und wieviel haste gezahlt?
wie ist die umstellung von mtb zu bmx?


----------



## Till (21. März 2004)

JakobL schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel barspins willst ud denn machen können, den der zug sieht ja schon recht arg lang aus!
> und wieviel haste gezahlt?
> wie ist die umstellung von mtb zu bmx?




1.mit dem zug kann man nur einen machen   
2. Geheim 
3. Is ja nich so das ich kein mtb mehr fahr, ich fahr immernoch beides!


----------



## JakobL (23. März 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> 1.mit dem zug kann man nur einen machen
> 2. Geheim
> 3. Is ja nich so das ich kein mtb mehr fahr, ich fahr immernoch beides!



1. ohh dann hat mich mein auge getäuscht!
2. dann schreib ne PM 
3. das meine ich ja! wie ist das so, wenn man mal aufs bmx und mal aufs mtb steigt? und war es als du das erste mal aufs bmx gestiegen bist(laos riuchtig gefahren)


----------



## Vitali (23. März 2004)

JakobL schrieb:
			
		

> 3. das meine ich ja! wie ist das so, wenn man mal aufs bmx und mal aufs mtb steigt? und war es als du das erste mal aufs bmx gestiegen bist(laos riuchtig gefahren)



Probiers halt mal selber aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till (1. April 2004)

JakobL schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ohh dann hat mich mein auge getäuscht!
> 2. dann schreib ne PM
> 3. das meine ich ja! wie ist das so, wenn man mal aufs bmx und mal aufs mtb steigt? und war es als du das erste mal aufs bmx gestiegen bist(laos riuchtig gefahren)



2. nein  der preis is heiss 
3. wies das erste ma war als ich nen bunny hop gemacht hab weiss ich noch... es war hart aber derbe, man gewöhnt sich aber drann!


----------



## evil_rider (9. April 2004)

nunmal ich, leider noch immer der alte rahmen... zwar made in USA, aber bleischwer 

13.5kg gesammtgewicht.


----------



## Kinderradlgang (9. April 2004)

mains


----------



## Flatpro (9. April 2004)

@evil rider:
bitumen rocks!!!


----------



## NRH (9. April 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nunmal ich, leider noch immer der alte rahmen... zwar made in USA, aber bleischwer
> 
> 13.5kg gesammtgewicht.



 mein rad ist leichter als evils. Hätte nie gedachtdas ich das mal erlebe...

Aber schönes Rad! Bilder von meinen rad gibt's erst wieder wenn ich mir einen 11t Driver + Blatt leisten kann...

Achja, hat einer von euch erfahrungen mit 9t Ritzel? Man hört ja dass die kette dadaurch schnell Reissen soll (was ich mir nicht ganz erklären kann warum), können das hier jemand bestätigen?


----------



## evil_rider (9. April 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> mein rad ist leichter als evils. Hätte nie gedachtdas ich das mal erlebe...
> 
> Aber schönes Rad! Bilder von meinen rad gibt's erst wieder wenn ich mir einen 11t Driver + Blatt leisten kann...
> 
> Achja, hat einer von euch erfahrungen mit 9t Ritzel? Man hört ja dass die kette dadaurch schnell Reissen soll (was ich mir nicht ganz erklären kann warum), können das hier jemand bestätigen?




leichter ? wie schaffst du das ? der standard frame wiegt doch das gleiche wie meiner(3.5kg). kommen sogar aus dem selben land   

naja, demnächst kommt beimir eh erstmal nach dem rahmen nen titan upgrade kit 
inkl. 25T keks vorne und 9T oder 10T hinten(aktuell fahre ich ne 2.5er übersetzung --> 30/12 und komme gut damit klar.)

darum weiß ichnetmal ob ich dann das 9T hitnen nehme sondern doch auf 2.5 bleibe(25/10)


----------



## NRH (9. April 2004)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen 25/9 und 28/10...

Ach übrigens: Der Standard dient nur noch als Deco... WTP omen ist zur Zeit dran.


----------



## evil_rider (9. April 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schwanke noch zwischen 25/9 und 28/10...
> 
> Ach übrigens: Der Standard dient nur noch als Deco... WTP omen ist zur Zeit dran.




kein wunder das dein rad leichter ist 

und an deiner stelle würde ich 28/10 nehmen.... zumindest aus kostengründen.

weil 28/10 kostet 100(wtp stereo + 10T steel-driver)
und 25/9 kostet 240(tree + 9T titan-driver(was anderes gibbet janet in 9T  )


----------



## Flatpro (9. April 2004)

bei den 9t ritzel geht die kette schonn BISSchen schneller kaputt.

die physik sagt:

gleiche kraft wirkt auf weniger zähne...also höhere belastung auf einzelnem
zahn des ritzels und somit auch auf jedem kettenglied.
aber ich find des is völlig irrelevant...bei 9er ritzeln gehn die ketten nich
schneller kaputt, als bei 10ern.


----------



## alöx (14. April 2004)

hi there! das is meine waffe... ja ich weiss laufräder sind shit aber die haltn halt... dasis dat wichtigste....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denny_1990 (14. April 2004)

hier mein noch nicht ganz fetiges flat.
hoffe wird bis ende april noch fertig.... ganze kurbel "mist" und bremsen kommen noch diese woche.

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=15468


----------



## NRH (24. April 2004)




----------



## Vitali (24. April 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

>




geiles TEIL !


----------



## evil_rider (24. April 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

>




ey da fehlt ne bremse


----------



## fashizzel (24. April 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ey da fehlt ne bremse


brakes suck your style down you looser


----------



## Bunes007 (24. April 2004)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> brakes suck your style down you looser


Achso!!!
Deshalb haste ja auch gleich 2 dran!! ::


----------



## evil_rider (24. April 2004)

Bunes007 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso!!!
> Deshalb haste ja auch gleich 2 dran!! ::




HARHAR


da ging sein schuss nach hinten los


----------



## evil_rider (24. April 2004)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> brakes suck your style down you looser




loser schreibt man mit *EINEM* O 

aber wir lernen das nochmal.


----------



## fashizzel (24. April 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> loser schreibt man mit *EINEM* O
> 
> aber wir lernen das nochmal.


aslob se irkentjemand iterriesiert ob mann dii rechtschreibung einhellt
ich wette ich kann besser english als du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (24. April 2004)

Bunes007 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso!!!
> Deshalb haste ja auch gleich 2 dran!! ::


ironie ist ein tolles wort


----------



## Denny_1990 (25. April 2004)

UPDATE: klick 
mittwoch/dinnerstag isses ferig


----------



## JakobL (25. April 2004)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> ironie ist ein tolles wort



dummheit, intoleranz und sturheit auch   

@denny: ist doch nen flatlander oder sehe ich nicht richtig?


----------



## UP 2 DATE (26. April 2004)

Funsport, Extremsport, Sport auf 2 Rädern!!!

SCHAUT MAL REIN: 
 

www.u2d-mag.de


----------



## Flatpro (26. April 2004)

löl, ne einteilige kurbel,
@denny hattesse nich genug geld?


----------



## Flatpro (26. April 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

>


hinten irgendwie n bissal platt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (26. April 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> löl, ne einteilige kurbel,
> @denny hattesse nich genug geld?



Sonst gehts noch?
Dein Fahrrad ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Fabse (26. April 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hinten irgendwie n bissal platt?



da wird wohl der teppich dran schuld sein dass der eindruck entsteht...blablubb


----------



## Denny_1990 (26. April 2004)

@flatpro (was er ja eigentlich nicht ist  ) ja ich hatte nicht genug geld und ausserdem ist das ne gute und leichte lösung opc mit sb!! hoffentlich gibts bald titan opc`s     denn ich bin nach wie fir der meinung das opc für flat ausreicht!


----------



## Flatpro (26. April 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst gehts noch?
> Dein Fahrrad ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


da muss man doch die ironie raushören du....*g*
Hintergrundinfo:denny und i sind gute kollegen.....
also, ma nich ernst nehmen


----------



## NRH (26. April 2004)

Fabse schrieb:
			
		

> da wird wohl der teppich dran schuld sein dass der eindruck entsteht...blablubb



So ist es


----------



## evil_rider (1. Mai 2004)

nächste woche neue bildaz mit neuem rahmen


----------



## Flatpro (9. Mai 2004)

da is meine waffe mit halbwegs gscheiter kurbel,
"mac 10"    








da kommt aber bald n sputnic sattelite dran, keine sorge


----------



## evil_rider (14. Mai 2004)

mein neues spielzeug


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues spielzeug



Cooles Handy, aber der Katon is doch wohl net dein schreibtisch oder


----------



## Flatpro (14. Mai 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues spielzeug


neu? des is doch wohl n scherz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (14. Mai 2004)

hey das is mein Stuhl!


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> neu? des is doch wohl n scherz



Haste vll. mal nen bissl nach gedacht...

Für ihn ist der Rahmen neu... ob er sich nun nen gebrauchten oder nen neuen kauft...


----------



## evil_rider (14. Mai 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Haste vll. mal nen bissl nach gedacht...
> 
> Für ihn ist der Rahmen neu... ob er sich nun nen gebrauchten oder nen neuen kauft...



so ist es, man sagt ja auch "mein neues auto" wenn man es sich gebraucht gekauft hat


----------



## Flatpro (14. Mai 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Haste vll. mal nen bissl nach gedacht...
> 
> Für ihn ist der Rahmen neu... ob er sich nun nen gebrauchten oder nen neuen kauft...


ja ach ne...wollte ih doch nur n bissal trietzen


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> so ist es...



wow, evil, du bist ja richtig einsichtig heute 
weiter so


----------



## Flatpro (2. Juni 2004)

hm, mal was neues  









seufz, was für ein schöner rahmen


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2004)

Du hast nen neuen Rahmen und dein Rad sieht totzdem noch so ranzig aus...!

Ich würds mit den Aufklebern nicht so übertreiben


----------



## Moto (2. Juni 2004)

Ich finde die Kurbeln und die Aukleber zerstören das Gesamtbild. Aber hauptsache es fährt und du kommst damit klar.


----------



## Vitali (2. Juni 2004)

Diese Woche kommt noch meine neue 20" Waffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (2. Juni 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast nen neuen Rahmen und dein Rad sieht totzdem noch so ranzig aus...!
> 
> Ich würds mit den Aufklebern nicht so übertreiben


dioe gabel musste zugepflastert werden..und ohne aufkl. auf dem rahmen saht irgendwie komisch aus...der eastpak und der eastern kommt runda..aber ansonsten bleibt


----------



## drop-off king (4. Juni 2004)

so, hab jetzt endlich mein rahmen lackeirt


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (4. Juni 2004)

das mit decals ist son ding, ich find sowas hübsch besser als ohne ^_~

jedem das seine


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (4. Juni 2004)

so mein paket kam endlich 






10 min später


----------



## evil_rider (4. Juni 2004)

Marius schrieb:
			
		

> so mein paket kam endlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...






willkommen im club der 20" member


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (4. Juni 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> willkommen im club der 20" member



danke 

wurde au zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (5. Juni 2004)




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (5. Juni 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

>



sollten wir doch nochmal über tuttlingen nachdenken?


----------



## Flatpro (5. Juni 2004)

Marius schrieb:
			
		

> so mein paket kam endlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke, dass du das kettenblatt so rum montiert hast, khe sucks


----------



## JustinBMX (5. Juni 2004)

@flatpro: Von welcher firma ist denn dein bike/sind die Teile??
Das is ja net mehr zu erkennen


----------



## Flatpro (5. Juni 2004)

die aufkleber sind größtenteils schon wieder runda...
rahmen: dragonfly mankind
lenker:  dragonfly monsterbra
hurige khe fork
sun 4play mit quando tx vorne
sun bfr mit quando tx hinten..
worldindustries kurbeln
eine mag-edale, die andere is vom hollandrad
diatech hombre bremse


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (6. Juni 2004)

mieses pic aber was solls


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juni 2004)

anders als auf dem bild: pedalen & sattelklemme(beides deutlich leichterals das auf dem bild  )


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (17. Juni 2004)

der junge weiß was gut is


----------



## Mr.BMX (4. Juli 2004)

Hier meins!


----------



## rekay (4. Juli 2004)

Mr.BMX schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meins!


des is geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (9. Juli 2004)

pörnö Sattel

@evil: wiegen tuts?


----------



## crossie (10. Juli 2004)

sattel hab ich auch... löst sich aber jetzt nach ca. 1 jahr in seine bestandteile auf... haltbarkeit top, nur eben die decke ist ned soo toll...

cheers


----------



## evil_rider (10. Juli 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> sattel hab ich auch... löst sich aber jetzt nach ca. 1 jahr in seine bestandteile auf... haltbarkeit top, nur eben die decke ist ned soo toll...
> 
> cheers




haha, habe bald den primo mit alu-rails  

nach 4 jahren mal nen neuer sattel ist kein schlechter schnitt finde ich.


----------



## Vitali (10. Juli 2004)

(Auf Bild klicken für größeres Bild)


Nächste Woche mit Powerbite (ja evil ) und Stereo Sprocket.  Dann irgendwa hinten neues Laufrad.


----------



## Flatpro (11. Juli 2004)

neue kurbel, 
neue gabel(FM Hannafork   )
höherem sattel und
neuer mantelhinten(demolition zeppelin)
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/42139/sort/1/cat/500/page/1 
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/42138/sort/1/size/medium/cat/500/page/1 
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/42136/sort/1/size/medium/cat/500/page/1


----------



## Vitali (11. Juli 2004)

*ALLE !!!* Sticker bitte ab, der Kettenstrebenschutz sieht ja mal zum :kotz: aus und was auch immer sinnloses datran ist, sonst schön.

Achja, wasn das für ne Kurbel, sieht irgendwie "komisch" aus...


----------



## kater (12. Juli 2004)

Radial hält nicht.


----------



## konamann (12. Juli 2004)

bin ich blind oder sind das LX-Kurbeln?


----------



## fr33r!d0r (12. Juli 2004)

wozu braucht man bitte am bmx nen kettenstrebenschutz? beim grinden reisst der ja wohl eher ab als dass er schützt...
und nen bmx rahmen is in der hinsicht eh fast unzerstörbar - also ab das teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (12. Juli 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Radial hält nicht.


hält wohl, das hindarad is dreifach gekreuzt und musste schon wer
weiß wie oft nachzentriert werden, vorne is alles noch komplett grade. in einem punkt muss ich dir zustimmen,
hinten hält radial wirklich net.  

übrigens hab ich ka, was für kurbeln das sind, weil ich die bei nem kumpel geschnorrt hab


----------



## rekay (15. Juli 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> haha, habe bald den primo mit alu-rails
> 
> nach 4 jahren mal nen neuer sattel ist kein schlechter schnitt finde ich.


hab den sattel auch hält echt super selbst wenn man ma im nassen stonepark wegrutscht............


----------



## evil_rider (30. August 2004)

mal ein wenig gewichts optimeirt(ausfaller + sattelrohr abgeflext, gabelschaft 15mm gecuttet, headlock schraube wurde auch um 60% im gewicht reduziert udn ein paar teile wurden von silber in schwarze umgefärbt.


----------



## evil_rider (25. September 2004)

fast nen monat her das hier gepostet wurde, mal schnell wiederbeleben den thread.

bissl farbe und nen paar neue parts:


----------



## Vitali (25. September 2004)

Nächste Updates:

- Vandero Laufrad vorne
- Dirtmonster vorn
- Laufrad hinten (Proper 10t lsd, Primo Speichen+Nippel, Hazzard lite chrom)
- fly bikes Suelo 26t Sprocket
- KMC KoolChain
- neues paar Longneck's
- FBM Hubguard hinten
- Goldfinger Hebel 
- ...


----------



## RISE (26. September 2004)

@evil rider:

also ich finds in rot wesentlich schöner als in blau. kann evtl. daran liegen,dass mich die kombi mit dem goldenen steuersatz an die limitierte rot-goldene Version vom pashley 24mhz...
ansonsten sind die parts schon schick und ich kann mir denken,dass die möhre auch recht leicht ist...


@vitali:

gibt 10 von 10 punkten und auch die kommenden updates klingen sehr sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gott0811 (26. September 2004)

so hier mal meine neuanschaffung


----------



## evil_rider (26. September 2004)

Gott0811 schrieb:
			
		

> so hier mal meine neuanschaffung




_*BREMSE*_


----------



## RISE (26. September 2004)

sieht gut aus! was ist denn das für ein rahmen wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## RISE (26. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich_*BREMSE*_auch für brakeless piloten



oder etwa nich?


----------



## evil_rider (26. September 2004)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> oder etwa nich?




ich bremse für niemanden.

und wenn mich einer ohne bremse ankarrt bekommt er eine rein.


----------



## kad515 (26. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich bremse für niemanden.


na siehste. er auch nicht.


----------



## Gott0811 (26. September 2004)

evil: bisher konnt ich immer rechtzeitig bremsen und vor jedem hindernis früh genug zum stehen kommen

in engen skateparks kommt eh ne bremse ran

@rise: is nen twenty hype


----------



## alex_de_luxe (26. September 2004)

geil, wie schwer isses denn?


----------



## Vitali (26. September 2004)

Gott0811 schrieb:
			
		

> in engen skateparks kommt eh ne bremse ran



weichei...


----------



## Gott0811 (27. September 2004)

@alex: 14.2

@vitali: na eh net
hab nur angst vorm großen bösen evil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (27. September 2004)

wie bremst ihr denn wenn es wirklich mal sein muss ? fuß aufm reifen ?


----------



## Vitali (27. September 2004)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> wie bremst ihr denn wenn es wirklich mal sein muss ? fuß aufm reifen ?



Es darf nicht dazu kommen das man "wirklich mal bremsen" muss...wenn du brakeless fährst schaust du erst einpaar mal und dann fährst los...ansonsten füße aufen bode...mach doch nicht meine reifen am arsch tzzz...


----------



## Till (27. September 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Es darf nicht dazu kommen das man "wirklich mal bremsen" muss...wenn du brakeless fährst schaust du erst einpaar mal und dann fährst los...ansonsten füße aufen bode...mach doch nicht meine reifen am arsch tzzz...



Also ich glaube das sähe sehr lustig aus wenn du deine reifen "am" arsch hättest


----------



## evil_rider (27. September 2004)

hoffe das brakeless in parks verboten wird.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (27. September 2004)

wurdest mal angekarrt oder warum biste so dagegen ? fährst doch auch ohne helm also wieso haste angst ^^ brakeless fahrer sind doch in erster linie die real street fahrer oda ? aba was solls ich könnt auch auf parks kacken...


----------



## Vitali (27. September 2004)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> wurdest mal angekarrt oder warum biste so dagegen ? fährst doch auch ohne helm also wieso haste angst ^^ brakeless fahrer sind doch in erster linie die real street fahrer oda ? aba was solls ich könnt auch auf parks kacken...



evil ist dumm...



			
				Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaube das sähe sehr lustig aus wenn du deine reifen "am" arsch hättest



ach komm geh MTB fahren


----------



## evil_rider (27. September 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> evil ist dumm...
> 
> 
> 
> ach komm geh MTB fahren




und du bist nen hohlkörper.


----------



## RISE (27. September 2004)

was die parks angeht hat evil schon irgendwo recht. in reinen bmx parks fänd ich schon ok,weil ich davon ausgehe,dass jeder brakeless fahrer sein rad unter kontrolle halten kann und umsichtig fährt (oder zumindest sollte er das können), aber in parks wo auch skater jeglicher art unterwegs sind kann es unter Umständen schon ein Sicherheitsrisiko sein,denn man muss ja immer damit rechnen,dass mal jemand nicht 100% aufpasst und schon hat man den Salat. Überhaupt: wenn es voll wird in parks steigt das risiko in irgendwen reinzufahren ja soweiso.
Im mellowpark ist zB sehr geil,aber nachmittags wird es da so voll,dass man schon ziemlich aufpassen muss...
ich selber würde mit brakeless überhaupt nicht zurechtkommen,aber dass muss ja jeder selbst wissen.

achja: der twenty rahmen sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Vitali (27. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> und du bist nen hohlkörper.



Ja Steffi, ist ja gut...  

brakeless rulz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (27. September 2004)

Hab schon Bilder und Videos vom Mellowpark gesehen, sieht fett aus,hab aber auch von Kumpels gehört das es oft zu voll is.
Das mit Brakeless is sone Sache, als ich vom MTB auf BMX umgestiegen bin waren meine ersten Versuche auch mit sonem gammel BMX ohne Bremsen, daher komm ich jetzt mit Bremse nich so wirklich klar, brauch den Finger irgendwie am Lenker sonst kann ich nich fahren ^^ 
Aber in nem vollen Park kann ich mir schon vorstellen das man mal jemanden anfährt, muss ja nur wer mal nich aufpassen...


----------



## NRH (27. September 2004)

Also zu den Parks:

Im Winter war ich viel in der Halle unterwegs, und da gab's noch nie probleme. Wenn alle planlos drauflos fahren würden dann ja, aber so nicht.

Im verkehr gibt's auch keine probleme weil man ja auch vorsichtiger fährt. Nur nach kruzen auslauf kann es knapp werden...


----------



## JakobL (28. September 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Also zu den Parks:
> 
> Im Winter war ich viel in der Halle unterwegs, und da gab's noch nie probleme. Wenn alle planlos drauflos fahren würden dann ja, aber so nicht.
> 
> Im verkehr gibt's auch keine probleme weil man ja auch vorsichtiger fährt. Nur nach kruzen auslauf kann es knapp werden...



wie einige schon gesagt haben, kommt eben auf die Gesamtsituation in der Halle an!
In der I-punkt Halle(wo evil ja auch fährt) ist das schon bissl schlecht, da dort voll viele kleine inliner und skater rumsausen die nicht wirklich rücksichtsvoll fahren da kommts auch mit bremse mal schnell zu nem crash, ohne sicher noch viel viel schneller...


----------



## Till (28. September 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> evil ist dumm...
> 
> 
> 
> ach komm geh MTB fahren



hihi


----------



## NRH (28. September 2004)

JakobL schrieb:
			
		

> wie einige schon gesagt haben, kommt eben auf die Gesamtsituation in der Halle an!
> In der I-punkt Halle(wo evil ja auch fährt) ist das schon bissl schlecht, da dort voll viele kleine inliner und skater rumsausen die nicht wirklich rücksichtsvoll fahren da kommts auch mit bremse mal schnell zu nem crash, ohne sicher noch viel viel schneller...



Ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das ziemlich egal. Die leute die ohne rücksicht auf andere fahren haben es verdient umgefahren zu werden... vielleicht lernen sie es so.


----------



## d0do (30. September 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> brakeless rulz



Meine Sprache.

dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JakobL (30. September 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt wäre mir das ziemlich egal. Die leute die ohne rücksicht auf andere fahren haben es verdient umgefahren zu werden... vielleicht lernen sie es so.



wäre mir auch egal, wenn ich nicht selber zu schaden kömmen würde!
außerdem sind die ja in "banden" da und mit älteren...
da kommt es danna uch leicht zur stress "bildung" und darauf habe ich keinen bock, vorallem wenn ich gerade fahren will!


----------



## NRH (30. September 2004)

JakobL schrieb:
			
		

> wäre mir auch egal, wenn ich nicht selber zu schaden kömmen würde!
> außerdem sind die ja in "banden" da und mit älteren...
> da kommt es danna uch leicht zur stress "bildung" und darauf habe ich keinen bock, vorallem wenn ich gerade fahren will!



Tja, da lob ich mir doch unsere kleine Hall hier.


----------



## evil_rider (1. Oktober 2004)

JakobL schrieb:
			
		

> wäre mir auch egal, wenn ich nicht selber zu schaden kömmen würde!
> außerdem sind die ja in "banden" da und mit älteren...
> da kommt es danna uch leicht zur stress "bildung" und darauf habe ich keinen bock, vorallem wenn ich gerade fahren will!




ich wüsste spontan bei i. keinen blader der mir oder nem anderen erwachsenden BMXer was entgegenzusätzen hätte...

sind ja alle dürr wie ne ungekochte spagetti.


----------



## evil_rider (5. Oktober 2004)

infos:

Rahmen: Mosh Brass 4-star Vorbau: Redneck Lite 
Lenker: Dragonfly New Daytona 
Gabel: SN4FU Butt Fork 
V. Laufrad: Flybikes mit Araya non hohlkammer 36h(700g. komplett) 
Reifen: Inova Dirt 
H. Laufrad: Mosh Justice Cassette mit Sun Big City 36h und Titan muttern(freilauf modifiziert mit stärkerer feder, dadurch VIEL lauter als Profile & odyssey)
Reifen: Primo V-monster(liegt noch neben bett, muss den mal aufziehn) 
Ritzel: RNC 9T Titan 
Kette: KMC Kool Chain Prototyp mit Hohlgebohrten Nieten und ausgefrästen Laschen 
Kettenblatt: Dragonfly TIE 4 25T 
Kurbel: WTP Pro Crank 165mm 
Pedale: Wellgo Prototyp 
Pegs: Odyssey Ti Vorne, Shadow Ti Hinten. 
Stattelstange: Alu Noname 
Sattel: Primo Hemorrhoid 
Griffe: Dragonfly 
Bremse: AD990 
Hebel: Shimano XT 
Steuersatz: DK MPH


----------



## RISE (5. Oktober 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> infos:
> 
> Rahmen: Mosh Brass 4-star Vorbau: Redneck Lite
> Lenker: Dragonfly New Daytona
> ...



wiegt? bis aufs wishbone sieht auch schnieke aus.


----------



## evil_rider (5. Oktober 2004)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> wiegt? bis aufs wishbone sieht auch schnieke aus.




ca. 11.3


----------



## RISE (5. Oktober 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ca. 11.3



...und fährt sich bestimmt klasse. Wirklich schade,dass es hier in der unmittelbaren nähe keine guten streetspots oder skateparks gibt (jedesmal nach berlin is ja auch nicht das wahre), ansonsten würde ich mich ja auch gerne mal im bmx ausprobieren...vielleicht bringts ja was für die fahrtechnik...


----------



## evil_rider (5. Oktober 2004)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> ...und fährt sich bestimmt klasse. Wirklich schade,dass es hier in der unmittelbaren nähe keine guten streetspots oder skateparks gibt (jedesmal nach berlin is ja auch nicht das wahre), ansonsten würde ich mich ja auch gerne mal im bmx ausprobieren...vielleicht bringts ja was für die fahrtechnik...




mauern und rails gibbet überall.


----------



## Moto (5. Oktober 2004)

Und Bordsteinkanten!!!


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> mauern und rails gibbet überall.



jop,die gibts hier schon, aber die mauern sind entweder zu hoch um draufzuspringen (150cm...) oder aber man müsste flat drops draus machen und die mach ich 

1. nich mit bmx
2. aus prinzip nich (stoppt irgendwie so den flow   )

Bordsteinkanten sind leider kurortgerecht abgeflacht,ist dann also auch nicht so das wahre. aber mal sehen, nächstes jahr muss ich wahrscheinlich wegen uni oder ausbildung eh umziehen, vielleicht ziehe ich ja irgndwohin wo man auch bmx fahren kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (6. Oktober 2004)

Rahmen: Fit Series 1 Edwin DeLarosa Signature 20,5TT
Griffe: ODI Longneck
Lenker: Felt O2
Vorbau: Animal
Steuersatz: Chris King
Gabel: Flybikes Chopper '02
Vorderrad: Voxom 3-Kammer Felge, Felt DoubleDrive SB 14mm, dt Swiss comp.
Pegs: 2x Kink LT
Kurbel: Primo Powerbite '04, S&M Stahlcups EU-BB
Kettenblatt: Animal LT 33T
Kette: KMC KoolChain, bald Shadow Interlock
Pedale: Odyssey Jim C. SB/Alu
Sattel: Primo Hemmorrhoid
Sattelstange: Felt Frenchpost
Sattelklemme: Fit
Hinterrad: Primo HulaHoop, Primo Pro Cassette 14mm, Primo Spokes, 13er Cog
Reifen: 2x Animal GLH 1,95"


----------



## d0do (6. Oktober 2004)

straßenkater: Bild? Will noch ma dein geiles schwarzes biest sehen 
auf deinen action-moves sieht des bike ja seeehr schick aus...


dominik

Edit: Sorry, hat des Bild zuerst nicht geladen. Bitte um Verzeihung. Feines Bike   !


----------



## evil_rider (7. Oktober 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen: Fit Series 1 Edwin DeLarosa Signature 20,5TT
> Griffe: ODI Longneck
> Lenker: Felt O2
> Vorbau: Animal
> ...



schönes rad... mir würde die bremse fehlen und die kette muss wohl mal gespannt werden.


----------



## kater (7. Oktober 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> schönes rad... mir würde die bremse fehlen und die kette muss wohl mal gespannt werden.



Ja, nein, nein.


----------



## d0do (7. Oktober 2004)

lol 

Hab grad gesehn das du ja garkeine bremssockel hast. ist der delarosa rahmen brakeless rahmen? ich weiß zwar das der delarosa brakeless fährt und das er nen sig. rahmen hat... aber das der brakeless ist? geil!
naja, mein neuer wird sputnic captain caracho...
hm, vor meiner aktuellen blechkiste will ich euch bewahren...
ist ne altes Mongoose villain  hatte ich zu meinem 10. geburtstag bekommen... hm... ich glaub ich mach doch n foto!


dominik


----------



## RISE (7. Oktober 2004)

dirtjumpbiker schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Hab grad gesehn das du ja garkeine bremssockel hast. ist der delarosa rahmen brakeless rahmen? ich weiß zwar das der delarosa brakeless fährt und das er nen sig. rahmen hat... aber das der brakeless ist? geil!
> naja, mein neuer wird sputnic captain caracho...



ja, der ist ohne sockel. edwin wird wohl wissen warum...
den captain caracho und den sattelite vol. 2 gibts ja auch wahlweise ohne.
der sputnic beim streetcheck in der freedom hat glaub ich auch keine bremssockel dran. der gefaällt mir so wie er da ist aber sehr gut, der Lenkwinkel sieht für ein BMX schön flach aus. Nur ich persönlich bräuchte ne Bremse...


----------



## Vitali (7. Oktober 2004)

@kater Ich muss dich unbedingt mal treffen, will wissen wie sich das Gerät fährt. Von hier aus in die Schweiz isses ja net weit, kann man mal streeten gehen...Schaffhausen wäre perfekt, aber für dich wohl zu weit weg, oder ?


----------



## kater (8. Oktober 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> @kater Ich muss dich unbedingt mal treffen, will wissen wie sich das Gerät fährt. Von hier aus in die Schweiz isses ja net weit, kann man mal streeten gehen...Schaffhausen wäre perfekt, aber für dich wohl zu weit weg, oder ?



Kann man in Schaffhausen gut Strasse fahren? Ich war noch nie da. Mit dem Zug hätte ich 2h 36min, also hart an der Grenze für eine Runde Strasse fahren. Wie lange brauchst du für nach Schaffhausen? Könnten wir uns auf Basel einigen? Oder etwas zwischen Basel und Schaffhausen? Kannst natürlich auch nach Bern kommen und bei mir übernachten ;-) Oder du kommst ab dem 15.10. auch nach Barcelona!


----------



## Vitali (8. Oktober 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man in Schaffhausen gut Strasse fahren? Ich war noch nie da. Mit dem Zug hätte ich 2h 36min, also hart an der Grenze für eine Runde Strasse fahren. Wie lange brauchst du für nach Schaffhausen? Könnten wir uns auf Basel einigen? Oder etwas zwischen Basel und Schaffhausen? Kannst natürlich auch nach Bern kommen und bei mir übernachten ;-) Oder du kommst ab dem 15.10. auch nach Barcelona!



Also ich brauch nach Schaffhausen von hier aus ca. 1std. mitem Auto, bräuchte dann aber nen Fahrer...Zug würde natürlich auch gehen. Schaffhausen geht recht gut zum streeten, war nur paar mal zum Nudeleinkauf dort ....wie ist Basel so? Also vorm 15.10 wirds wohl nichts. Schule...Bern ist a bissel zu weit weg ^^ Am besten wäre für mich zwischen 1 und 8 Nov., da hab ich nämlich Herbstferien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (9. Oktober 2004)

Basel owns. Okay, meld dich ab November bei mir.


----------



## Fiese Fresse (10. Oktober 2004)

standard sta


----------



## Vitali (10. Oktober 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Basel owns. Okay, meld dich ab November bei mir.



Geht klar 

@FF Was wiegt den das Gerät ? Find die STA's irgendwie net so toll...


----------



## Fiese Fresse (10. Oktober 2004)

weiss ich nicht genau so zwischen 13-14 kg 
bin bis jetzt zufrieden ... optik ist mir egal es darf bloss nicht brechen bin ehe ein holzhacker als styler ...
ahja vorne fehlt noch ein peg also nochmal + 300 g  
kann jemand gute reifen für street empfehlen habe den demolition hinten zerhackt


----------



## evil_rider (10. Oktober 2004)

Vmonster


----------



## Moto (11. Oktober 2004)

V-Monster fahre ich jetzt auch schon den X ten hinten und der Revenge ist denke ich auch gut (habe ihn jetzt vorne in 2.1). Wenn es Stabil aber dafür halt schwer sein soll dann Animal oder Primo the Wall. Mit dem Zeppelin hatte ich auch keine guten Erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (11. Oktober 2004)

Odyssey Path ist sehr geil !


----------



## Fiese Fresse (11. Oktober 2004)

danke...ich versuche es mal mit dem monster


----------



## d0do (11. Oktober 2004)

Fiese Fresse schrieb:
			
		

> standard sta




machst du nur icepicks?


----------



## Fiese Fresse (11. Oktober 2004)

sieht man doch ne... der peg der jetzt hinten ist war mal vorne der der hinten war ist jetzt matsche


----------



## d0do (11. Oktober 2004)

naja, gscheide pegs druff, dann passt das schon..

ansonsten schöne kiste!


dominik


----------



## d0do (17. Oktober 2004)

moin leute, wollt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen also stell ich hier mal meine frage: da ich vom mat hoffman's pro bmx - spielen total scharf auf n hoffman deebo geworden bin wollt ich mal fragen obs und wos die noch gibt.. am liebsten mit nem riesen hoffman schriftzug aufm oberrohr...


dominik


----------



## man1ac (3. November 2004)

mein schweres gerät


----------



## kleiner Andi (5. November 2004)

Hi,

ich weiß nicht, ob`s an dem großen Foto liegt oder an der Farbe ( Ich bin Schwarz-Fetischist    ).

Eigentlich bin ich MTB-Fahrer, aber das Teil is`echt soft. Unterlaß`bitte solche Posts in Zukunft, sonst muß ich mir echt noch `n BMX zulegen    

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn: Viel Spaß mit dem Teil, Hals, Rahmen- und  Beinbruch    

MfG Andi


----------



## evil_rider (5. November 2004)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> http://mitglied.lycos.de/man1aclux/BMX/IMG_3710.jpg
> 
> mein schweres gerät




schwer trifft es im wahrsten sinne des wortes.


----------



## kater (5. November 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (5. November 2004)

hey kater, wasn das für ne kette?
übrigens, feines rad


----------



## Flatpro (5. November 2004)

meine karre...
mit odi hazard hub vorne und demolition pro seat


----------



## RISE (5. November 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hey kater, wasn das für ne kette?
> übrigens, feines rad


würde mal auf shadow interlock tippen.


----------



## kater (5. November 2004)

Shadow Interlock.


----------



## Vitali (5. November 2004)

@Flatpro Der Sattel ist hässlich, aber langsam wirds was...


----------



## Flatpro (5. November 2004)

mag zwar hässlich sein, fährt sich aber extrem geil


----------



## Vitali (5. November 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> mag zwar hässlich sein, fährt sich aber extrem geil




Naja geht so,...bin ich ja auch gefahren.


----------



## Flatpro (5. November 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Naja geht so,...bin ich ja auch gefahren.


is auf jeden kein vergleich zu dem, den ich vorher gefahren bin... auf einmal kann ich bunny barspins, voll dat wunder....


----------



## kater (6. November 2004)

Man muss den Sattel nicht klemmen, um einen Bunnyhop Barspin zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (6. November 2004)

geht aber 1000000000.10 hoch wat weiß ich mal besser


----------



## kater (6. November 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> geht aber 1000000000.10 hoch wat weiß ich mal besser



Schwachsinn. Ich klemme den Sattel nie.


----------



## Flatpro (6. November 2004)

sachen die man kann findet man auch einfach, sachen die man nich kann schwer, des is sowas von subjektiv, aber dir kann man sowat ja nich erzählen


----------



## kater (6. November 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> sachen die man kann findet man auch einfach, sachen die man nich kann schwer, des is sowas von subjektiv, aber dir kann man sowat ja nich erzählen



Genau: Subjektivität. Du selbst meintest weiter oben, dass ein Barspin mit hohem Sattel einfach wäre. Das stimmt so einfach nicht.


----------



## Flatpro (6. November 2004)

was heißt weiter oben? das war auf meinen neuen sattel bezogen... wo steht da was von höher???


----------



## Flatpro (6. November 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt weiter oben? das war auf meinen neuen sattel bezogen... wo steht da was von höher???


PS:
i hab irgendwie keinen bock mich jetz mit dir drum zu streiten was einfacher is.
is doch egal wie man den macht, hauptsache man kanns, comprende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (7. November 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> geht aber 1000000000.10 hoch wat weiß ich mal besser



Klingelts?


----------



## NRH (7. November 2004)

So mal ein aktuelles von meinen:


----------



## evil_rider (7. November 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> So mal ein aktuelles von meinen:




gelb...

.. aber chic.


----------



## Flatpro (7. November 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Klingelts?


ich hab nirgendwo wat gesagt von wegen wenn man den sattelweiter oben hat gehts besser, bezog sich rein aufs klemmen


----------



## CrazyBmxer (13. November 2004)

MAINS:





Joaaa...scho was älter...aber supa bike...


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (18. November 2004)

@Kater was hast fürn Rahmen ? der is auf brakeless ausgelet oder haste rumgeflext ? ^^

@NRH warste nich auch mal ohne Bremse unterwegs ?


----------



## RISE (18. November 2004)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> @Kater was hast fürn Rahmen ? der is auf brakeless ausgelet oder haste rumgeflext ? ^^



wenn ich darf... ist ein fit bikes edwin rahmen. der signature rahmen von edwin delarosa und ja,er hat von haus aus keine bremssockel.


----------



## x--up (18. November 2004)

säs,

falls wer ein geiles bmx braucht bei mir melden ! verkaufe mein top erhaltenes(ca. 3monate manchmal gefahren!) We>ThePeople 4seasons bmx mit chromfelge hinten (alex supraB,stabli und schön leicht!) vorne schwarz,primo,dmr,haro,fsa,odi., usw. ! super zustand,paar kratzer an der kettenstrebe und so !

cheers


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (26. November 2004)

Wenn Teile da sind wirds wieder zusammen geflickt.
Hätte da noch mal 2 Fragen.
1.Was is Spanish-BB ? hab darüber noch nix gelesen, was is da neu ?
2.Ich lese immer das US-BB stabiler sit warum gibt es denn so viele Euro-BB Rahmen und vorallem viele geile Rahmen Euro-BB only ?

das wärs


----------



## cyclon3 (27. November 2004)

Spanish BB (Die Lager werden sofort in den Rahmen ohne Lagerschale eingepresst):





Euro-BB sieht halt schicker aus, is einfacher zu montieren und reicht halt meistens auch so aus. Nachteil is bei 22mm Achsen aber, dass die 4 Lager seeeehr klein werden und dadurch häufiger mal kaputt gehen (können). Außerdem ist es kritischer, wenn man mal häufiger auf dem Tretlager rummosht, weil dadurch das Gewinde vom Euro-BB kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (27. November 2004)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Euro-BB sieht halt schicker aus, is einfacher zu montieren...



da sag ich doch mal einfach nö.

aussehen ist geschmackssache, und was einfacheres als einfach die lager reinkloppen gibts nicht.


----------



## RISE (27. November 2004)

also das aussehen wär mir da eher zweitrangig,mir wär es wichtiger,dass die Lager vernünftig halten (also eher US-BB). Hatte ja selber das Problem mit der Felt Kurbel, bei der die Lager ja schon zweimal kaputt waren. Und die hatte "nur" eine 19mm Achse.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (27. November 2004)

joa aussehen ist geschmackssache, für mich hat euro-bb auch keine vorteile.

aber spanish-bb sieht lecker aus find ich.


----------



## kater (28. November 2004)

Bitte nicht schon wieder eine BB-Diskussion. Dass das Spanish-BB technisch gesehen Müll ist, sollte jedem auffallen, der sich ein wenig mit der Inginieurskunst auskennt. US-BB ist einfach hässlich gross und auch dort halten die Lager nicht ewig. In meinen Augen ist das EU-BB die beste Lösung. Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich auf so einem kleinen Tretlagerrohr aufschlagen sollte und die Gewinde kaputtmachen könnte. Ich grinde verdammt viel und habe nicht einen Kratzer auf dem Tretlager. Und bezüglich der kleineren Lager: Auf die Qualität kommt es an, nicht nur auf die Grösse. Odyssey z.B. benutzt anstelle von vier dünnen Lager zwei dicke. Das Flybikes EU-Kit kann ich nicht empfehlen, die Lager sind schlecht. S&M Cups und Lager sind bis jetzt die besten, die ich hatte.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (28. November 2004)

Is ja gut ^^ 
Ich habe keine Ahnung von Inginieurskunst.Kannst du mir fix schildern warum Spanish-BB Müll ist ? Finds halt ganz hübsch aba wenns keine wirkliche Alternative ist.


----------



## evil_rider (28. November 2004)

spanish-BB / pressfit ist der letzte schrott, passiert sowas b.z.w. macht man sowas(BB-Slides / BB-Bonks / Crankslides) dann sind die lager tot und der rahmen ist auch nen fall für den müll weil keine neuen lager reingehn.







bei EU-BB(BSA) haste janoch die lagerschale dazwischen die das ganze etwas stabilisiert und das lager nicht gleich tot geht, und wenn man dochmal das innenlager zermongt baut man es aus und schneidet das gewinde von dem tretlagergehäuse einfach mit passendem werkzeug nach.


----------



## kater (29. November 2004)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja gut ^^
> Ich habe keine Ahnung von Inginieurskunst.Kannst du mir fix schildern warum Spanish-BB Müll ist ? Finds halt ganz hübsch aba wenns keine wirkliche Alternative ist.



Schon alleine die Tatsache, dass du die Lager einfach so in den Rahmen fallen lassen kannst, ist beängstigend und spricht gegen jede Logik. Lager müssen eine gewisse Pressung aufweisen. Ohne Pressung hast du Spiel welches du nicht beseitigen kannst und auf dauer das Lager beschädigt und die Lagerschalen (im Falle von Spanish-BB/Pressfit/FBM-Dings-BB wäre es der Rahmen) werden ausgeweitet. In meinen Augen ist EU-BB mit guten Cups und Lager besser als der Rest. Sind halt meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Vitali (30. November 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Schon alleine die Tatsache, dass du die Lager einfach so in den Rahmen fallen lassen kannst, ist beängstigend und spricht gegen jede Logik. Lager müssen eine gewisse Pressung aufweisen. Ohne Pressung hast du Spiel welches du nicht beseitigen kannst und auf dauer das Lager beschädigt und die Lagerschalen (im Falle von Spanish-BB/Pressfit/FBM-Dings-BB wäre es der Rahmen) werden ausgeweitet.



Meine Crank hat null Spiel, Lager halten und Rahmen ist auch noch nicht am Arsch. Ich fahr das Teil nun mal, hab im übrigen 4 Lager anstatt den 2.


----------



## evil_rider (30. November 2004)

wenn du richtig angefangen hast zu fahren sprechen wir weiter über die haltbarkeit von dem pressfit scheiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (1. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du richtig angefangen hast zu fahren sprechen wir weiter über die haltbarkeit von dem pressfit scheiß.



**** deine mutter...

meine Fresse, lern du erstmal sauber zu fahren...man sieht ja schön auf den oberen Bild wie du fährst...


----------



## evil_rider (1. Dezember 2004)

ja eben, ICH FAHRE.

und mein rad ist nen gebrauchs gegenstand, und wo gehobelt wird fallen späne.


----------



## Vitali (2. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ja eben, ICH FAHRE.
> 
> und mein rad ist nen gebrauchs gegenstand, und wo gehobelt wird fallen späne.



Ich fahr aber definitiv öfters wie du oder bist schon wieder Arbeitslos ?

Egal, hab kein bock auf den shit...


----------



## Till (2. Dezember 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr aber definitiv öfters wie du oder bist schon wieder Arbeitslos ?
> 
> Egal, hab kein bock auf den shit...



Ich kann mich noch dran errinern, er sagte mal zu mir, wofür abeiten, ich habe eltern...!
Ok, wenn man 14 is aber net in evils alrter


----------



## Vitali (8. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich noch dran errinern, er sagte mal zu mir, wofür abeiten, ich habe eltern...!
> Ok, wenn man 14 is aber net in evils alrter



looooooool


----------



## JakobL (8. Dezember 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr aber definitiv öfters *wie* du oder bist schon wieder Arbeitslos ?
> 
> Egal, hab kein bock auf den shit...



also so viel zeit muss sein, es muss ALS heißen!

und zur disskusion wer fährt länger und wer mosht den derberen shit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (9. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich noch dran errinern, er sagte mal zu mir, wofür abeiten, ich habe eltern...!
> Ok, wenn man 14 is aber net in evils alrter




ich sehe schon kommen das vitali mit 18 beim soziamt hängt, weil gammeln ist ja soooo cool....



ich gehe gerne arbeiten, weiß woher mein geld kommt und das ich dafür was geleistet habe.

und wenn du vitali mal die sächen fährst die ich schon gefahren bin können wir weiter reden...

i say fuckig 21 feet big air jump.

faster, harder, me.


----------



## Fabse (9. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe schon kommen das vitali mit 18 beim soziamt hängt, weil gammeln ist ja soooo cool....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ja dope, alter!


----------



## Vitali (9. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe schon kommen das vitali mit 18 beim soziamt hängt, weil gammeln ist ja soooo cool....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man du bist so lächerlich, merkst du das eigentlich nicht !

@JakobL Soll das jetzt ne Anspielung sein ?


----------



## JakobL (9. Dezember 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Man du bist so lächerlich, merkst du das eigentlich nicht !
> 
> @JakobL Soll das jetzt ne Anspielung sein ?



das mit dem wie uns als, das musste ich einfach sagen, das ist sozusagen eine zwangsstörung von mir leute da zu verbessern, das kann ich nicht unterdrücken da ich es so "hässlich" finde 

und das mit der disskusion, naja , die ganze disskusion ist einfach lächerlich insofern ist das schon ne anpielung!?
aber es galt nicht einer person sondern eben der disskusion an sich!


----------



## Vitali (9. Dezember 2004)

JakobL schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem wie uns als, das musste ich einfach sagen, das ist sozusagen eine zwangsstörung von mir leute da zu verbessern, das kann ich nicht unterdrücken da ich es so "hässlich" finde
> 
> und das mit der disskusion, naja , die ganze disskusion ist einfach lächerlich insofern ist das schon ne anpielung!?
> aber es galt nicht einer person sondern eben der disskusion an sich!




passt scho


----------



## NRH (15. Dezember 2004)

Also wegen dem Pressfit:

Bei mir hats leider auch nicht gehalten (was mit ein grund für den verkauf vom Cpt. wahr), deshalb dürfte meine Meinung auch klar sein.

Aber ich meine wenn's beim Vitali hält ist doch alles okay.
Für mich steht nur fest dass ich bei US-bb bleibe solange es kein anderes bb gibt was mich so überzeugen kann.


----------



## Vitali (15. Dezember 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Also wegen dem Pressfit:
> 
> Bei mir hats leider auch nicht gehalten (was mit ein grund für den verkauf vom Cpt. wahr), deshalb dürfte meine Meinung auch klar sein.
> 
> ...



Bist dein Sputnic mit 22mm Achse gefahren? Ich hab halt auch wie gesagt net 2 Lager, sondern 4, jede seite 2 ! Vieleicht hälts auch darum, k.a..


----------



## evil_rider (16. Dezember 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Also wegen dem Pressfit:
> 
> Bei mir hats leider auch nicht gehalten (was mit ein grund für den verkauf vom Cpt. wahr), deshalb dürfte meine Meinung auch klar sein.
> 
> ...




EU-BB ?


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (16. Dezember 2004)

Na EU-BB kann ihn nich überzeugen...


----------



## NRH (16. Dezember 2004)

Bei eu-bb hab' ich ein problem mit dem gewinde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (16. Dezember 2004)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Bei eu-bb hab' ich ein problem mit dem gewinde...




warum dat ? ist eigentlich sehr problemlos das ganze.


----------



## Till (16. Dezember 2004)




----------



## Flatpro (16. Dezember 2004)

n ICE n ICE baby


----------



## Till (16. Dezember 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> n ICE n ICE baby



d ANKE d ANKE mama


----------



## SpongeBob (17. Dezember 2004)

Was haste mit den Gabeln da im Hintergrund gemacht


----------



## bad ass (17. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

>


 nettes bike!!


----------



## Till (17. Dezember 2004)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste mit den Gabeln da im Hintergrund gemacht



Ich tune doch immer meine Gabeln und so und die rechte is halt vomknibbel, schaft raus gebrochen und die linke sind nur standrohre, die muss ich mal einschicken, haben risse.

@sebastian: danke!!!


----------



## Flatpro (17. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> d ANKE d ANKE mama


----------



## evil_rider (18. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

>




sieht schwer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (18. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> sieht schwer aus.


schwer is manchmal gut


----------



## evil_rider (18. Dezember 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> schwer is manchmal gut




ja, hohlt einen schneller auf den boden der tatsachen zurück... X-D


----------



## kater (18. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ja, hohlt einen schneller auf den boden der tatsachen zurück... X-D



Ich hohl mal den Duhden.


----------



## evil_rider (18. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hohl mal den Duhden.




und ich die mehrwertsteuer....


----------



## Till (18. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> sieht schwer aus.


lol, was sieht daran schwer aus?

13,4 kilo


----------



## evil_rider (18. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> 13,4 kilo




sagte ich doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till (18. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> sagte ich doch.



Ach komm, geh inne ecke heulen, wer braucht 10, 
irgendwas kilo wenn kein fahrkönnen da ist...


----------



## evil_rider (18. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, geh inne ecke heulen, wer braucht 10,
> irgendwas kilo wenn kein fahrkönnen da ist...




fahrkönnen ist beimir mehr als genug vorhanden...
nur ist mein rad noch imemr übergewichtig, aber mit hilfe von carsten @ pulco wird das schon...


----------



## Till (19. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nur ist mein rad noch imemr übergewichtig,



genau wie deine mutter.


----------



## modell-car-tune (19. Dezember 2004)

Ich hätt jetzt gerne ein Bild reingestellt, war aber Unmöglich eins zu machen da beinahe 50cm Schnee liegt


----------



## konamann (19. Dezember 2004)

in deinem wohnzimmer???


----------



## evil_rider (19. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> genau wie deine mutter.




und deine mudda ist so fett das 6 andere menschen eine umlaufbahn um sie eingeschwenkt haben.


----------



## kater (19. Dezember 2004)

Mann, bist du ein Idiot.


----------



## Till (19. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, bist du ein Idiot.



ich gebe dir vollstens recht


----------



## evil_rider (19. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, bist du ein Idiot.




nö, skiller.


----------



## Flatpro (19. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nö, skiller.


ihr seid alle deppen  
könnt euch nur beschimpfen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till (19. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nö, skiller.



Nö, schwuchtel.

Wer denkt das er der größte, beste, coolste, skilligste ist
hat sowieso nen kleinen Penis, so klein das keine Frau drauf
abgeht, also wird man schwul und hält den Arsch für andere
Schwuchteln hin, das ist das das einzigste Sexuelle erlebnigs
was der jenige in seinem Leben hat. Das trifft auf dich zu, 
evil, aber das weisst du ja sicherlich selbst!


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (19. Dezember 2004)

Moin wollte ma fragen wat ihr mir zu dem Rad für nen Sattel emfehlen könnt...
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (19. Dezember 2004)

Primo

Kater, Till, Evil werdet ihr es nie leid ?


----------



## m.baumann (19. Dezember 2004)

odyssey 99


----------



## Till (19. Dezember 2004)

milchbrötchen88 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin wollte ma fragen wat ihr mir zu dem Rad für nen Sattel emfehlen könnt...
> Gruß
> Basti



primo hemmorid, habe da noch einen für dich 


@napalm: NEIN!


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (19. Dezember 2004)

schönen dank für die schnellen antworten...
@töll ich schau mir den sattel die tage an....


----------



## Till (19. Dezember 2004)

milchbrötchen88 schrieb:
			
		

> schönen dank für die schnellen antworten...
> @töll ich schau mir den sattel die tage an....


joa kommst halt ma vorbei oder so


----------



## evil_rider (21. Dezember 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, schwuchtel.
> 
> Wer denkt das er der größte, beste, coolste, skilligste ist
> hat sowieso nen kleinen Penis, so klein das keine Frau drauf
> ...





muahahaha....

ich werde nicht umsonst "der beckensprenger" genannt, rate mal warum.   

aber auch du wirst irgentwann deinen zwergen prinz finden....


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Dezember 2004)

coole räder habt ihr da am Start, Leuds!
Ich hab momentan nur ein Foto vom BMX in Aktion, es liegt im Auto unten und ich hab echt kan Bock, jetzt ein Foto zu machen...Man erkennt aber das wesentliche denk ich!?! Foto stammt vom Juni 2004, Osiris Skatepark






http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/83641/size/big/sort/1/cat/500]

*Setup*: (aktuell)
Rahmen: Dragonfly Tech 21,25"
Gabel: WeThePeople Everlast
Steuersatz: Primo Cup LB untere Lagerschale
                Tioga Alchemy obere Lagerschale
Vorbau: KHE Noname
Lenker: Dragonfly, 4 piece
Griffe: Demolition
Lenkerenden: WeThePeople
Bremshebel: Dia Compe, aufgefeilt und in die Biegung geschoben
Bremse: DiaTech Hombre, Corratec V-Brake Beläge, quietscht leider extrem                    
            hochfrequent (wer kann helfen??)
Bremszug: ordinary
Sattelklemme: Noname, mittlerweile halbiert
Sattelstütze: Noname
Sattel: Velo, mit Leder selbst bezogen
Kurbeln: WeThePeople 3 Piece, 1. Serie
Pedale: Odyssey J.C. signature LB
Kettenblatt: KHE, riesengroß
Kette: KMC (diese fette)
Laufräder: vorne: Nabe: WeThePeople 12mm
                         Felge: Alex
                         Speichen: 2mm noname
Reifen: Primo Dirtmonster
Schlauch: Schwalbe
               hinten: Nabe: Haro LSD
                          Felge: Primo HulaHoop
                          Speichen: 2mm noname
Reifen: Demolition Zeppelin
Schlauch: Schwalbe
Pegs: noname, Stahl, was sonst...

Das war's!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (21. Dezember 2004)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Bremse: DiaTech Hombre, Corratec V-Brake Beläge, quietscht leider extrem
> hochfrequent (wer kann helfen??)



guck ma das du die beläge leicht schräg stellst, 
also so das die mit einem Ende zuerst aufsetzen n paar mm unterschied reicht schon


----------



## Till (21. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> muahahaha....
> 
> ich werde nicht umsonst "der beckensprenger" genannt, rate mal warum.


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool, ausgrechnet du


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Dezember 2004)

@ der Digge
Thanx, aber die gängigen Methoden sind mir bestens vertraut, ich schraub selber im Bikeshop. Das Problem, das ich hier habe, is wesentlich schwieriger, da das Quietschen nicht durch die Felge-Belag Kombination verursacht wird, sondern durch hochfrequente Schwingungen, welche durch die unpräzise Passung zwischen Bremse und Anlötsockel des Rahmens bedingt sind. Selbst Kupferpaste auf dem Sockel hat nichts gebracht. Man bräuchte eine SB gelagerte Bremse, die exakt auf die Sockel passt. Aber da hab ich wenig Chancen.... Revenge is gelagert, aber wer kann mir garantieren, dass die Passung auf den Sockeln präzise genug is!? is halt ********...
Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## konamann (21. Dezember 2004)

liegt das anpassungsproblem an der Bremse oder am Rahmen? wenns der Rahmen is, nützt SB ja auch net viel...

Bayreuth???


----------



## fashizzel (21. Dezember 2004)

bitte ignorieren


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Dezember 2004)

Du solltest mal genau lesen: 
Es liegt an der Toleranz zwischen Anlötsockel und Bremse. 
Wie schon gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (22. Dezember 2004)

mensch ich hab doch keine Brille mehr...

achso. meinst, dass da nur SB Lager helfen? ne ungelagerte Bremse net?


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich meine, dass das Problem nur zu beseitigen wäre, wenn ich eine ganauere Passung zwischen Sockel und Bremse hätte. Das Quietschen ist ja physikalisch betrachtet die Auswirkung einer hochfrequenten Schwingung, die auf Grund eines minimalen Spiels zwischen den beiden Teilen auftritt. Wenn ich Pech habe, ist der Rahmen einfach zu ungenau gefertigt. Der Wechsel zu anderen Belägen bringt nix, genausowenig wie das Schrägstellen der Beläge. Sobald sich die neuen/schräggestellten  Beläge wieder eingebremst haben, tritt das Quietschen erneut auf, alles schon probiert.
Ich werd mal meine alte AD-990 montieren, vielleicht bringts was.


----------



## konamann (23. Dezember 2004)

genau das meine ich. es kann ja auch nur an deiner jetzigen Bremse liegen, die ein bisschen ovalisiert is. würd ich auch sagen, dass du, bevor du SBLager probierst, erst mal andere Bremsen testest. 
und im extremfall nen neuen Bremssockel ranschweißen...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (23. Dezember 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde nicht umsonst "der beckensprenger" genannt, rate mal warum.




dieser satz zeigt mir, dass du ein mann von der primitivsten sorte bist. du bestätigst jedes klischee das den männern angehängt wird. grossgekotzt, einfältig und einfach doof.
leute die sich selber im internet "beckensprenger" nennen sind einfach psychisch angeschlagen. das kannst du nun biegen wie du es willst, es stimmt einfach. 

schönen tag noch, sorry für offtopic.


----------



## evil_rider (23. Dezember 2004)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> dieser satz zeigt mir, dass du ein mann von der primitivsten sorte bist. du bestätigst jedes klischee das den männern angehängt wird. grossgekotzt, einfältig und einfach doof.
> leute die sich selber im internet "beckensprenger" nennen sind einfach psychisch angeschlagen. das kannst du nun biegen wie du es willst, es stimmt einfach.
> 
> schönen tag noch, sorry für offtopic.




ich glaube der einzige der hier in irgent ner weise "angeschlagen" ist bist du.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (23. Dezember 2004)

Hamburg is halt nen hartes Pflaster

Ölt ihr eure Ketten oder Ritzel eigentlich viel, wenig oder garnich ? Wenn ich da nix schmiere is der Verschleiss denn wirklich groß oda gehts noch ? Das Öl bindet immer so viel Schmutz bei mir und so is meine Kette immer so dreckig und schimmert nich so schön crom.


----------



## kater (24. Dezember 2004)

Nur ganz wenig fett. Und natürlich mit Lappen Überschuss abwischen.

Hamburg stinkt und Evil sprengt doch nichtmal Nutten.


----------



## bmxer75 (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Hole dir die neu KHE Kette in schwarz. Und dann siehst du dne dreck nich mehr so doll drauf.  Habe ich auch gemacht. Ne mach ein bsichen Fett drauf und wische es mit einem Lappen wieda ab. mfg Chrsitian


----------



## alex_de_luxe (24. Dezember 2004)

Nur ein bisschen Fett und dann kurz abwischen mit einem Lappen....


----------



## kater (24. Dezember 2004)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ein bisschen Fett und dann kurz abwischen mit einem Lappen....



Was soll daran lustig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (25. Dezember 2004)

alle 3-4 wochen nen bissl WD40 auffe kette, dann mittm lappen einmal drüber huschen und feddich.


----------



## JakobL (25. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ganz wenig fett. Und natürlich mit Lappen Überschuss abwischen.
> *
> "Hamburg stinkt"* und Evil sprengt doch nichtmal Nutten.




das falsche habe ich mal gekennzeichnet 
alter fisch stinkt und den gibts nur bei euch!


----------



## evil_rider (25. Dezember 2004)

JakobL schrieb:
			
		

> das falsche habe ich mal gekennzeichnet
> alter fisch stinkt und den gibts nur bei euch!




richtig, und nutten haben die da auch keine.... 

geschweigen denn ne stadt mit mehr einwohnern als hier stadtteile sie haben.


----------



## JakobL (25. Dezember 2004)

und jakobL hat jetzt auch sein bmx 
fehlt nur noch die bremse(da fehlen mir diese 2 hülsen wo die feder reinkommt...)


----------



## kater (25. Dezember 2004)

Welcome to Chicago...


----------



## evil_rider (25. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Welcome to Chicago...




... style.   


aber er meinte eben in ICQ das er den lenker schon auf 1:1 linie mit der gabel hat.


----------



## rex_sl (26. Dezember 2004)

Zitat von evil_rider
muahahaha....

ich werde nicht umsonst "der beckensprenger" genannt, rate mal warum. 





ich druck mir n t-shirt. du bist so ein vollspasti. leider hab ich dich dieses jahr nicht auf der eurobike gesehen wolltest mich doch hauen, du kleiner feigling, sogar der kleine pumuckl hat sich hingetraut


----------



## x--up (26. Dezember 2004)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von evil_rider
> muahahaha....
> 
> ich werde nicht umsonst "der beckensprenger" genannt, rate mal warum.
> ...



ey sag NIX gegen den Till der is voll inordnung ey !!!


----------



## evil_rider (26. Dezember 2004)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von evil_rider
> muahahaha....
> 
> ich werde nicht umsonst "der beckensprenger" genannt, rate mal warum.
> ...




der troll muss auch ca. 6h weniger fahr aufsich nehmen, b.z.w. 10h mit der bahn.

any questions ?

spasti !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (28. Dezember 2004)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> ey sag NIX gegen den Till der is voll inordnung ey !!!





sag ich doch garnix gegen den. 

das mit dem troll sollte den evil rider nur noch kleiner usw. erscheinen lassen.


----------



## JakobL (28. Dezember 2004)

So mein BMX wurde noch ein wenig überarbeitet!
bisschen mehr gold dran und jetzt ne bremse  (außerdem nen besseres foto und mit ordentlicher lenker einstellung)

allgemein: viel automatic stuff und ca. 12 kg!


----------



## kater (28. Dezember 2004)

Sieht zwar eher nach Bronze und der Sattel unförmig aus, aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## evil_rider (28. Dezember 2004)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> sag ich doch garnix gegen den.
> 
> das mit dem troll sollte den evil rider nur noch kleiner usw. erscheinen lassen.




der einzige der klein ist bist du... im KOPF !


----------



## .Kevin. (4. Januar 2005)

Mein Bike
wtp pony 03








einfach aufs bild klicken dann wirds größer


----------



## evil_rider (4. Januar 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (4. Januar 2005)

******** ist der Sattel hässlich und Sattelstütze verkehrt rum...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (4. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> ******** ist der Sattel hässlich und Sattelstütze verkehrt rum...




ja, ja aber damit kann man ihn besser klemmen (ist weiter vorne...)


----------



## der Digge (4. Januar 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ja aber damit kann man ihn besser klemmen (ist weiter vorne...)



aber der klemmt den ja garnet   also wofür eigentlich


----------



## evil_rider (4. Januar 2005)

1. der sattel ist schöööön leicht(280g) und der nöchste wiegt nochmal 95g weniger

2. sieht die stüze richtigrum einfach nur ******* aus und der sattel lässt sich net in die gewünschte position bringen, nebenbei lässt der sattel sich so an der stelle wo er ist besser mit dem knie/wade drücken.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (4. Januar 2005)

Der Sattel verschandelt das ganze Rad, der Primo war hübscher.
Die pinken King Kong BMX Sticker lob ich mal.

Was is jetzt eigentlich mit deinem Titan Rahmen ?


----------



## der Digge (4. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> 1. der sattel ist schöööön leicht(280g) und der nöchste wiegt nochmal 95g weniger



Welcher wirds denn?


----------



## evil_rider (4. Januar 2005)

nen flite


----------



## der Digge (4. Januar 2005)

bin ich gut    

bezieht sich auf http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1664771&postcount=2260


----------



## evil_rider (4. Januar 2005)

ja, das habe ich nachdem ich das hier geschrieben hatte auch gelesen. X-D


----------



## x--up (4. Januar 2005)

mein bmx !

verkaufe es übrigens immer noch !

wtp 4season rahmen alex supra ß lrs (36loch.) hinten chromfelge ! primo reifen,diatech homre,twenty light seat,odi longnecks,wtp lenker, izumi chain usw. nur top parts !!!

meldet euch bei intresse !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (4. Januar 2005)

kannst dich nicht für das kleine ding begeistern ?


----------



## RISE (4. Januar 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> mein bmx !
> 
> verkaufe es übrigens immer noch !
> 
> ...




Ja wenns nicht so teuer wäre, bzw. ich nicht immer solche Hemmungen hätte große Mengen Geld auszugeben, hätten wir beide keine Probleme. 

@Evil: Sieht schlicht aus und die Farbe liegt genau zwischen dezent und porno. Ist das NRHs Omen?
Und den sattel hast du von dem Italiener ausm Fly Bikes Team geklaut...


----------



## evil_rider (4. Januar 2005)

nö, ist kein omen, ist mein mosh brass.

und den sattel habe ich schon seit 5 jahren liegen gehabt und nun mal endlich verwendung dafür gehabt. ^^


----------



## RISE (4. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nö, ist kein omen, ist mein mosh brass.
> 
> und den sattel habe ich schon seit 5 jahren liegen gehabt und nun mal endlich verwendung dafür gehabt. ^^



Echt jetzt? Sieht auf einmal so anders aus der Rahmen,aber schick.



...Ich will auch, verdammt.


----------



## kater (4. Januar 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ja aber damit kann man ihn besser klemmen (ist weiter vorne...)



So eine S C H E I S S E! Wir du mal zuerst einen Barspin oder sonstwas, wo man den Sattel klemmen müsste... Obwohl: Sattelklemmen ist eh weich.


----------



## kater (4. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> 2. sieht die stüze richtigrum einfach nur ******* aus und der sattel lässt sich net in die gewünschte position bringen, nebenbei lässt der sattel sich so an der stelle wo er ist besser mit dem knie/wade drücken.



Kauf dir eine normale, gerade Stütze.


----------



## Flatpro (4. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir eine normale, gerade Stütze.


ne, is ja wieder zu schwer  

obwohl beim sägen verbraucht man wieder kalorien,
da nimmt man ab  
joa schönes rad @ evil, aber den sattel würd ich nimma für geld fahren


----------



## kater (4. Januar 2005)

Und sowas nennt sich Stylepolizei


----------



## lukstarr (4. Januar 2005)

Unglaublich, dass ich hier mal mein Rad posten würde... gerade mal 3 Stunden alt. Falls sich jemand für das Bike interessiert kann hier die einzelnen Komponenten checken. Ob es was taugt, kann ich bis jetzt nicht sagen. Auschlaggebend unter anderem war das geringe Gewicht 13,9 kg  und das bei einem Rad von der Stange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x--up (4. Januar 2005)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> kannst dich nicht für das kleine ding begeistern ?




naja schon aber ich habe schon bei meim 24" immer so krasse rückenschmerzen ! da is des 20" für MICH unfahrbar deshalb verkauf ich es auc!!!


----------



## der Digge (4. Januar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich, ...



mach ma Sattel anders, dann is dat schon ganz net


----------



## lukstarr (4. Januar 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> mach ma Sattel anders, dann is dat schon ganz net


Wie anders?


----------



## AerO (4. Januar 2005)

runter und nase weiter nach oben


----------



## der Digge (4. Januar 2005)

genau guckste dir Rad von Kater und x--up an  

[edit]

oder hier ->


----------



## Djingis (4. Januar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich, dass ich hier mal mein Rad posten würde... gerade mal 3 Stunden alt. Falls sich jemand für das Bike interessiert kann hier die einzelnen Komponenten checken. Ob es was taugt, kann ich bis jetzt nicht sagen. Auschlaggebend unter anderem war das geringe Gewicht 13,9 kg  und das bei einem Rad von der Stange...




dreckskiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukstarr (4. Januar 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> runter und nase weiter nach oben





			
				der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> genau guckste dir Rad von Kater und x--up an



Ok ok... habe verstanden... ist noch so "ungewohnt"... der lenker ist ja auch so tief...   ... jaja wenn die dh'ler mal bmx fahren wollen   



			
				Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> dreckskiste



gibt gleich über icq verbal aufs maul...


----------



## Djingis (4. Januar 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ok... habe verstanden... ist noch so "ungewohnt"... der lenker ist ja auch so tief...   ... jaja wenn die dh'ler mal bmx fahren wollen



halt schwul...ers fully...da sja schon herbe...aber dann das da.....nenene.....und sogar ich mach dir die bunny hops besser als du du oller rocker


----------



## evil_rider (5. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir eine normale, gerade Stütze.




liegt schon hier, ist aber fürn neuen rahmen(27.2).


----------



## cyclon3 (5. Januar 2005)

Roox? Wieso denn anderen Durchmesser??


----------



## der Digge (5. Januar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Roox? Wieso denn anderen Durchmesser??



mehr ausswall an leichten + stabilen stützen 
(weil ne dickere stütze bei geringerer wandstärke leichter und stabiler sein kann/sollte) 
oder so.


----------



## x--up (5. Januar 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> mehr ausswall an leichten + stabilen stützen
> (weil ne dickere stütze bei geringerer wandstärke leichter und stabiler sein kann/sollte)
> oder so.




...oda weil evil imma auf cool machen muss!!!


----------



## evil_rider (5. Januar 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> mehr ausswall an leichten + stabilen stützen
> (weil ne dickere stütze bei geringerer wandstärke leichter und stabiler sein kann/sollte)
> oder so.




richtig, und es ist keine roox, viel zuschwer.


----------



## cyclon3 (5. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> richtig, und es ist keine roox, viel zuschwer.



Thompson?


----------



## der Digge (5. Januar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Thompson?



Is edel aber Tune is leichter und Stabil genug, aber ich denk ma der Evil hat noch wat anderes. Hab grad ma aus Spaß meine Küchen Waage bemüht... mit ner Leichten Sattel/Stützen Kombi kann man ja ganz Locker über'n halbes Kilo sparen


----------



## cyclon3 (5. Januar 2005)

Hach ich find Tune so geil, vorallem diese deutschen Namen 

"Hartes Stück" (Sattelstütze)
"Geiles Teil" (Vorbau)
"Prügel" (Lenker)
"Würger" (Sattelklemme)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (5. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> So eine S C H E I S S E! Wir du mal zuerst einen Barspin oder sonstwas, wo man den Sattel klemmen müsste... Obwohl: Sattelklemmen ist eh weich.



mach mal nen normalen no-hander ohne einzulemmen...

viel spass beim ausprobieren


----------



## cyclon3 (5. Januar 2005)

Wozu gibts Tuck Nohander? Können auch stylisch aussehen (Mike Aitken)


----------



## RISE (5. Januar 2005)

Ich tippe bei der Sattelsütze ja auf die neue Demolition, natürlich brutal gekürzt und innen aus Mininum ausgerieben.


----------



## evil_rider (5. Januar 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> mach mal nen normalen no-hander ohne einzulemmen...
> 
> viel spass beim ausprobieren




jaund ? kenne mehr als ne handvoll die das rad für barspins(über hügel) etc. machen ohne das rad zuklemmen.


und die neue stütze ist aus Titan.

also könnt ihr jetzt mal raten welche das ist. ^^


----------



## cyclon3 (6. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> und die neue stütze ist aus Titan.
> 
> also könnt ihr jetzt mal raten welche das ist. ^^



Dragonfly! Bekomm ich jetzt nen Keks?


----------



## evil_rider (6. Januar 2005)

DF = 25.4mm

bekommst jetzt nix ausser nen *kick*


----------



## cyclon3 (6. Januar 2005)

Bäbäbäää 

Wie wärs hiermit für deinen geplanten Rahmen??






Is bestimmt leichter als jede Sattelstütze + Klemme Kombination. Außerdem kannst du das Ding immer noch absägen, wenns verbiegt oder dir nicht mehr gefällt..


----------



## evil_rider (6. Januar 2005)

garantiert nicht leichter, weil meine stüze wiegt mit klemme zusammen weniger als 140g.

soviel wiegt wahrscheinlich schon oben die klemme an dem rahmen, is im übrigen nen T1 gell ?


----------



## cyclon3 (6. Januar 2005)

Glaub schon, dass das leichter ist, weil:

1. Du ja den Sattel komplett "slammed" fährst und du halt dadurch schon den "Sattelkolben" an der Sattelstütze hast. 

2. Is das schon uneffektiv, weil du eine Stütze sicher nicht auf 1cm etc. kürzen kannst, d.h. du hast eine unnötige Überschneidung, die du mit draufschweißen umgehen könntest.

3. Sattelklemme fällt auch weg

4. Wenn du jetzt einfach die untere Schale wo die Rails draufkommen an den Rahmen schweißt und sonst den Rest der Stütze minimalistisch gestaltest wirst du niemals auf 140g kommen.

5. Außerdem hat das nicht jeder 

Aja das ganze Ding da soll angeblich komplett Custom sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (6. Januar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub schon, dass das leichter ist, weil:
> 
> 1. Du ja den Sattel komplett "slammed" fährst und du halt dadurch schon den "Sattelkolben" an der Sattelstütze hast.
> 
> ...



1. ich habe eine patend stütze, da ist der "kloben" auch direkt an der stütze.

2. nein, kann die stütze auf 60mm kürzen, das langt.

3. meine sattelklemme wiegt 9g. noch fragen ?

4. bezogen sich die unter 140g. auf eine ungekürzte 300mm lange stütze.

5. ja, weils ******* ist wills ja auch nicht jeder

custom ? T1 gibt es schon seit längerem mit sonen scheiß, nebenbei wenn dir das rad schön auf den sattel kachelt ist bei dem system evtl. gleich der rahmen fürn schrottplatz oder zum richten.

beimir reißt im schlechtestem fall die stütze ab was mich kaum stress kostet und ich innerhalb weniger minuten ne neue stütze am start habe für kleines geld.


----------



## cyclon3 (6. Januar 2005)

Ich gibs auf mit dir 

Aja hier der Link zum Custom Frame: http://www.bikeguide.org/forums/showthread.php?t=29388


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (7. Januar 2005)

Hab ma nen aktuelles pic von meinem BMX mit neuem sattel gemacht 
Gruß
basti


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (15. Januar 2005)




----------



## evil_rider (15. Januar 2005)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

>




hübschen pizzateller den du da hast.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (16. Januar 2005)

Erfüllt seinen Zweck, was solls. Wenn die Nabe mal put is kommt auch was kleineres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (20. Januar 2005)

Neu:

Rahmen: Superstar Treet
Lenker: Fit Edwin


----------



## JakobL (20. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Neu:
> 
> Rahmen: Superstar Treet
> Lenker: Fit Edwin



ihh bremssockel 
schade um den alten edwin...
gefällt mir aber sonst gut!


----------



## kater (20. Januar 2005)

Der olle Edwin ist gerissen.


----------



## evil_rider (20. Januar 2005)

bremssockel, sehr gut, dann mal ran mit der AD990.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (20. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> bremssockel, sehr gut, dann mal ran mit der AD990.



geht net, kater hats doch verlernt mit bremse zu fahren. jitz fährt er ohne sogar geiler


----------



## evil_rider (21. Januar 2005)

und nochmal 82g. leichter mein rad, dank dem hier:







komplett 648g.


----------



## kater (21. Januar 2005)

Sorry, aber mein Vorderrad ist ohne Extratuning auch nur 650g.


----------



## evil_rider (21. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber mein Vorderrad ist ohne Extratuning auch nur 650g.




was für ne felge und was für ne nabe ?
welche speichen ?


----------



## JakobL (21. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Der olle Edwin ist gerissen.


nix oll und dass er gerissen ist, weiß ich wohl 
habe natürlich in dein thread reingeguckt(erst war ich noch geschockter, als ich erfahren habe, dass es nur der rahmen war natürlich weniger geschockt )

tja @ evil, da wirst du aber neugierig


----------



## kater (21. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> was für ne felge und was für ne nabe ?
> welche speichen ?



Felge: Voxom 2 Hohlkammern, 48H
Nabe: Felt Doubledrive SB, 14mm
Speichen: dt Swiss Comp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hügelfee (21. Januar 2005)

@kater
Bist du sicher das dein gewicht von 650gr für ein vorderes laufrad stimmt?
48 Speichen mit Nippel ca. 246 Gramm
Leichteste Nabe die ich kenne - Propper ca. 185 Gramm
Macht zusammen 431 Gramm
Würde bedeuten die Felge wiegt 219 Gramm !!!???
Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Aber vielleicht täusch ich mich ja.


----------



## cyclon3 (22. Januar 2005)

Sry, bisschen Offtopic: Wo bekomm ich die DT Swiss Speichen (Champion?) 180-190mm Länge her?


----------



## evil_rider (22. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Felge: Voxom 2 Hohlkammern, 48H
> Nabe: Felt Doubledrive SB, 14mm
> Speichen: dt Swiss Comp.





muahahaha, dein laufrad wiegt weit über 900g.

das nennst du gleiches oder ähnliches gewicht ?   


aber min. 250g. sind ja auch kein unterschied....  


p.s. meine nabe wiegt 158g.


----------



## Hügelfee (22. Januar 2005)

@evil
Wie hast denn deine Nabe auf 158 g getunt???
Und was für eine Felge is des die nur ca. 300 g wiegt???


----------



## evil_rider (22. Januar 2005)

350g wiegt die felge.

und die nabe habe ich einfach so getuned indem ich das wundermaterial als achse verbaut habe.


----------



## kater (22. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> muahahaha, dein laufrad wiegt weit über 900g.



Wenn du meinst, meine Waage zeigt was anderes an. Aber über sowas will ich gar nicht diskutieren, erst recht nicht mit dir.


----------



## evil_rider (23. Januar 2005)

mal das gewicht von deinem laufrad hochgerechnet.


speichen: 288g
nippel: 50g
achse(14mm): 200g
nabenkörper + lager: 200g


weiter brauchen wir garnicht gehn denk ich, weil sind schon bei 738g

dann noch die felge, also waren die 900g vonmir schon recht niedrig angesetzt.


----------



## Till (3. Februar 2005)

habe rahmen schwarz lackiert, sieht schön aus!


----------



## m.baumann (3. Februar 2005)

feines bmx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JakobL (4. Februar 2005)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> habe rahmen schwarz lackiert, sieht schön aus!




schön 

kommste damit zu den bmx masters?
ich hoffe schon, ich komm auch mitm bmx  und diesmal kann man dann ja auch ne runde plaundern


----------



## x--up (4. Februar 2005)

hey jungs,

hier mein wtp 4seasons! (könnt ihr kaufen!!!)  











bei intresse pn oder mail an mich!


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (4. Februar 2005)

Da hat er schönes BMX aber fährt mit sonem gammel DMR 

Töll sieht nett aus auch wenn ich es grau besser fand


----------



## x--up (4. Februar 2005)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat er schönes BMX aber fährt mit sonem gammel DMR
> 
> Töll sieht nett aus auch wenn ich es grau besser fand




ich hoffe du meinzt mit gamml dmr des sidekick ned des rhythm   

kaufen kaufen kaufen!!!


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (4. Februar 2005)

keine ahnung, das schwarze Ding da von dir, hast du es nicht selbst gammel DMR genannt ? 

Wundert mich das du WTP nciht weg bekommst, musst mal in richtigen BMX Foren anpreisen und vielleicht in Teilen verkaufen.


----------



## Flatpro (4. Februar 2005)

wenn die kurbel eurobb is, dann nehm ich se gerne,
also die kurbel^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x--up (4. Februar 2005)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung, das schwarze Ding da von dir, hast du es nicht selbst gammel DMR genannt ?
> 
> Wundert mich das du WTP nciht weg bekommst, musst mal in richtigen BMX Foren anpreisen und vielleicht in Teilen verkaufen.




joa mein sidekick heisst "gamml dmr" weils so gammlig ist!     

und mei rhythm heisst rhythm    

joa ich will es nur KOMPLETT verkaufen!!!

welche bmx foren sind denn jut?


----------



## x--up (4. Februar 2005)

hey, wess eig. wer was die wtp pro crank genau wiegt?


----------



## RISE (4. Februar 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> hey, wess eig. wer was die wtp pro crank genau wiegt?



EINER weiß es bestimmt. Fängt mit E an.


----------



## Flatpro (4. Februar 2005)

bmxboard.de...


----------



## cyclon3 (4. Februar 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> hey, wess eig. wer was die wtp pro crank genau wiegt?



165er US-BB: 1310g selbst nachgewogen


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (4. Februar 2005)

joa wie flatpro sagte bmxboard.de und es gibt noch bmx-board.com, musst halt das deutsche board auswählen da bei sprache oben  

das is zwar nicht gut aber da gucken glaube ich viel mehr rein, da könntest glück haben und es komplett loswerden an irgendsonen anfänger oder so, sonst wirds wohl eher schwerig nen komplettrad los zuverscherbeln.

oder halt gammel ebay


----------



## evil_rider (5. Februar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> 165er US-BB: 1310g selbst nachgewogen




falsch, wiegt mehr.
hatte die bevor ich se troll geschickt hatte auffe waage gepackt, wiegt 1380g. in 165mm

hast wohl vergesen die massiven kurbelschreiben mitzuwiegen.


----------



## cyclon3 (5. Februar 2005)

Weiß net. Meine is halt schon ordentlich abgegrindet


----------



## Mc Thomas (9. Februar 2005)

http://www.directupload.net/images/050209/2bodUu72.jpg

Is mein Knecht.
Aso wenn jemand interresse hat macht ma Angebote für das Bike steht nämlich zum Verkauf


----------



## Vitali (9. Februar 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> joa ich will es nur KOMPLETT verkaufen!!!



Verkaufs einzelnt...

Rahmen halt mit steuersatz und bremsenset, sattelkombo, des wirst soo schnell los...und ich würd schon mal das vordere Laufrad nehmen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x--up (10. Februar 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufs einzelnt...
> 
> Rahmen halt mit steuersatz und bremsenset, sattelkombo, des wirst soo schnell los...und ich würd schon mal das vordere Laufrad nehmen !




ist schon weg ez! *juhu* und zwar ki ka kommplett!


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (10. Februar 2005)

gratz! haste im i-net vertickt ? darf man erfahren für welchen preis ?


----------



## x--up (10. Februar 2005)

Napalm.Kurty schrieb:
			
		

> gratz! haste im i-net vertickt ? darf man erfahren für welchen preis ?




nö, habs getauscht gegen a mtb,da ich jo des bmx nur wegen wirklich argen rücken schmerzen verkaufen (tauschen) musste!

cu


----------



## rekay (10. Februar 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> nö, habs getauscht gegen a mtb,da ich jo des bmx nur wegen wirklich argen rücken schmerzen verkaufen (tauschen) musste!
> 
> cu


was für a mtb?


----------



## x--up (10. Februar 2005)

rekay schrieb:
			
		

> was für a mtb?




einz mit gabel und rädern und 26"!  

mehr sog i ned!


----------



## j.e.t. (10. Februar 2005)

hab nix gesagt


----------



## x--up (10. Februar 2005)

j.e.t. schrieb:
			
		

> hasts mitm S..... getauscht?




ruhig brauner!     thx!


----------



## Flatpro (10. Februar 2005)

hm, ich weiß es auch  

aber nich s sondern $


----------



## x--up (10. Februar 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hm, ich weiß es auch
> 
> aber nich s sondern $




mensch seit doch ruhig bittö,soll doch ne überraschung werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (10. Februar 2005)

für mich isset ja keien überraschung mehr und niemand außer mir darf ne überraschung bekommen


----------



## x--up (10. Februar 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> für mich isset ja keien überraschung mehr und niemand außer mir darf ne überraschung bekommen




jojo du bist echt ganz schön cool ey.....


----------



## Flatpro (10. Februar 2005)

so kewl, dass ich überhauptnich dirten kann, aber bei jedr streetähnlichen sache total abgehe^^

und das darf nur ich


----------



## x--up (11. Februar 2005)

hey an alle leitbau freaks, bei gsbmx gibts grad ne proper titan hr casetten nabe im angebot! für 249 übelst geil ey!  

Proper =Titan= Cassette Hub
Artikel Nr. 


Mit hochwertigen SB Lagern, 14mm Titan Hohlachse, 36H oder 48H. *Gewicht nur 369 g.* Mit 10, 11, 12, 13 oder 14T Ritzel. 


Größe/Size ? 10T 11T 12T 13T 14TLoch Hole ? 48H 36H 

cheers


----------



## Flatpro (11. Februar 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> hey an alle leitbau freaks, bei gsbmx gibts grad ne proper titan hr casetten nabe im angebot! für 249 übelst geil ey!
> 
> Proper =Titan= Cassette Hub
> Artikel Nr.
> ...


war da der nabenkörper nich aus magnesium und der rest, bis auf das schraubritzel auf dem driver, das aus cromo besteht aus titan? so liest es sich zumindest in der freedom..


----------



## s1c (12. Februar 2005)

meine beiden räder 

http://www.directupload.net/show_image.php?d=163&n=49JW5OG8.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvellous (12. Februar 2005)

What do you think about my BMX?
Mongoose Villain 03
Xrims, Mongoose pedals, Tektro U-brakes,
Odyssey troses.













Write in English, please.
There is my friends site.
http://bmx.techas.lt/Forum
www.mtb-forum.ten.lt
www.bmx.tai.lt


----------



## kater (12. Februar 2005)

Just keep up riding and have a good time. It's not important, what other people think of your bike, riding style or haircut. You ride for yourself and not for anyone else.


----------



## der Digge (12. Februar 2005)

@Marvellous
it looks 'Straßenverkehrstauglich' 
but who cares?  



			
				kater schrieb:
			
		

> Just keep up riding and have a good time. It's not important, what other people think of your bike, riding style or haircut. You ride for yourself and not for anyone else.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (12. Februar 2005)

there's a frontbrake, but where is the lever?


----------



## Marvellous (12. Februar 2005)

Lever I take off, because the roses was brake. Next saturday I fix it.


----------



## derFisch (12. Februar 2005)

Fahrradstraßengerät.



Aufkleber sind auch kaum noch welche dran mittlerweile.
Klicken zum bewerten, wenn man den Drang verspürt...


----------



## Marvellous (12. Februar 2005)

In my country dirt ride is unpopular.


----------



## kater (13. Februar 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrradstraßengerät.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein 4Seasons oder der Mono? Sieht schön aus, das Kettenblatt gefällt mir aber nicht und die Pegs sind auch nicht so toll.


----------



## kater (13. Februar 2005)

Marvellous schrieb:
			
		

> In my country dirt ride is unpopular.



Where do you live? How is your scene? Many riders? Parks or good street spots?


----------



## derFisch (13. Februar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein 4Seasons oder der Mono? Sieht schön aus, das Kettenblatt gefällt mir aber nicht und die Pegs sind auch nicht so toll.


Danke,
ist ein 4Seasons. Das Kettenblatt gefällt mir auch nicht so (ist mir auch zu groß), aber solange ich kein Geld hab (müsste ja auch ein neuer Freilauf her) wirds wohl dabei bleiben. Mit den Pegs weiss ich nicht so. Die werden wohl erst gewchselt, wenn sie endgültig verschlissen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvellous (13. Februar 2005)

In Lithaunia are many good riding spots. In Vilnius maybe are 20 good riders. We all ride street. There is one good skatepark where we riding.













This is Vilniaus Katedra


----------



## s1c (13. Februar 2005)

damn shit shit, damn good spot


----------



## derFisch (13. Februar 2005)

Amazing!  None of our skateparks is equal to this one!


----------



## kater (13. Februar 2005)

I don't see the picture!


----------



## derFisch (13. Februar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> I don't see the picture!


hier die Links, vielleicht klappts damit:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v612/Marius/IMG_2284.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v612/Marius/IMG_2748.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v612/Marius/IMG_2733.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v612/Marius/DSC01912.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v612/Marius/DSC01916.jpg


----------



## kater (23. Februar 2005)

Noch ohne neues Vorderrad.


----------



## derFisch (23. Februar 2005)

schön! Welche Kette ist das? Sind das alles halbe Kettenglieder?


----------



## Vitali (23. Februar 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> schön! Welche Kette ist das? Sind das alles halbe Kettenglieder?



Shadow Interlock, ja.


----------



## moo (23. Februar 2005)

schönes schwarzes Rädchen vor schönem weissen Klavier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blue falcon (23. Februar 2005)

ahmen-mac neil ruben
gabel-sputnic century light
lenker-automatic downtown bar
vorbau-automatic
steuersatz-chris king
griffe-animal edwin delarosa
kurbel-generix mit ti achse
pedalen-odyssey jim cielinski lb magnesium
kettenblatt- selfmade
kette-z chain
bremshebel-diatech dirt harry
bremskabel-wtp
bremse-fly bikes
sattel-dk jumping
sattelstange-generix
pegs-vorne odyssey ti hinten shadow ti
nabe v.-syncros mit ti muttern
nabe h.-odyssey hazard casette ti muttern und 9t ti driver
felge v.-mavic 280 gramm
felge h.-odyssey duralectra
reifen v.-revange
reifen h.-primo comet
schläuche-khe twiggys


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (23. Februar 2005)

Hübsch, das Bett auch.


----------



## JakobL (24. Februar 2005)

der knlich im ibc, das ja geil 

moin erstmal!
und schönes radel, weißte ja


----------



## evil_rider (24. Februar 2005)

da isser, perfect bikes - slayer.


----------



## Flatpro (24. Februar 2005)

und jetz bitte im rad


----------



## der Digge (24. Februar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> da isser, perfect bikes - slayer.



feines Teil, aber 'perfect bikes' hört sich irgendwie so nach Baumarkt-Fahrrad an (net falsch verstehen, is einfach so).



			
				evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.directupload.net/images/050224/5lkT485R.jpg




schöne Farbe (hat mein Helm au  ), war dein alter au so dunkel? 
schaute auf den fotos immer viel heller (und uffe IFMA war der ja noch blau).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hügelfee (24. Februar 2005)

Schöner Rahmen! Nur daß die Kettensteben nicht parallel zu dem Stummel am Tretlager sind gefällt nicht so gut.
Die 3 Bremskabeldurchführungen sind endlich mal eine gute idee wobei ich die vor der Bremse etwas schräg angeschweißt hätte.

PS: was wiegt er denn?


----------



## Flatpro (24. Februar 2005)

warscheinlich nich sehr viel


----------



## evil_rider (24. Februar 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> warscheinlich nich sehr viel




richtig....   

gesammt gewicht kommt nachher, habe alles nachgewogen mit 1g genauen waage.

[edit] 10.2kg  

[edit 2]
komplett, und ich bin angepisst... meine stütze ist 0.2mm zudick, werde morgen wohl frustkauf machen... thomson oder sowas.


----------



## der Digge (25. Februar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> komplett, und ich bin angepisst... meine stütze ist 0.2mm zudick, werde morgen wohl frustkauf machen... thomson oder sowas.



Sattelrohr aufreiben (lassen)!? 0.2mm is ja net die Welt


----------



## evil_rider (25. Februar 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> Sattelrohr aufreiben (lassen)!? 0.2mm is ja net die Welt




da reibe ich nixmehr auf.... das ist schon sooooooo dünn.


----------



## konamann (25. Februar 2005)

naja dann halt stütze abrubbeln... geht ja auch.  

aber der sattel macht mir angst...


----------



## derFisch (25. Februar 2005)

Mir gefällts auch ganz gut. Die Farbe rockt, keine Frage; aber das hohe Tretlager ist etwas, und der Sattel sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig!


----------



## Flatpro (25. Februar 2005)

hohe tretlager sind geil, viel besseren hebel...


----------



## evil_rider (27. Februar 2005)

bessere bildas:


----------



## x--up (27. Februar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> bessere bildas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (27. Februar 2005)

lecker kleine räder habt ihr da. ich glaube wenn ich hier noch länger rumstöber muss ich mir auch eins bauen.


----------



## s1c (27. Februar 2005)

bis auf den sattel und der sattelstange wirklich sehr schönes rad ^^


----------



## evil_rider (27. Februar 2005)

10.2kg


----------



## isah (27. Februar 2005)

bin nur zufällig reingestolpert, das bike sieht echt gut aus, aber ist das ritzel nicht ein bisschen klein?

<--- trialer


----------



## Marvellous (28. Februar 2005)

In Lithaunia are many good riding spots. In Vilnius maybe are 20 good riders. We all ride street. There is one good skatepark where we riding.












This is Vilniaus Katedra


----------



## Vitali (28. Februar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> bin nur zufällig reingestolpert, das bike sieht echt gut aus, aber ist das ritzel nicht ein bisschen klein?
> 
> <--- trialer



Vorne 25, hinten 9, wo ist's Problem ?


----------



## cyclon3 (28. Februar 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Vorne 25, hinten 9, wo ist's Problem ?



Dass die Kette gerne reißt? Hab ich schon häufig genug gesehn, deswegen bleibt 30/11, obwohl ich auch noch 28/10 fahrn würd..


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (28. Februar 2005)

Das die Belastung bei weniger Zähnen großer auf die Kette müsste ja stimmen. Zuviel zur Theorie, ich bezweifel trozdem das es in der Praxis zuviel ausmacht, woher weißte das die Kette bei ner anderen Übersetzung nicht gerissen wäre ?


----------



## s1c (28. Februar 2005)

fat chain ran und da reisst nix mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (1. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Kette gerne reißt? Hab ich schon häufig genug gesehn, deswegen bleibt 30/11, obwohl ich auch noch 28/10 fahrn würd..



28-11 geht bei mir supergut



			
				s1c schrieb:
			
		

> fat chain ran und da reisst nix mehr!



Klar, das eingesparte Gewicht einfach mit ner fetten kette wieder gut machen, gell ?


----------



## derFisch (1. März 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> 28-11 geht bei mir supergut
> 
> 
> 
> Klar, das eingesparte Gewicht einfach mit ner fetten kette wieder gut machen, gell ?



Wie is das mit der Collapse Chain (kA wie die sich genau nennt)? Die soll ja laut Hersteller halten...


----------



## S.O.B (1. März 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> evil_rider schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Kevin. (2. März 2005)

mit neuem vr







 draufklicken


----------



## alex_de_luxe (4. März 2005)

so, endlich alle teile zusammengebaut und fahrtüchtig gemacht. das peg wird noch auf der andere seite montiert, vorne kommt auch noch eines.

gewicht weiss ich noch nicht, sollte aber schon noch kommen. allerdings ists nicht allzu leicht...


----------



## derFisch (4. März 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> so, endlich alle teile zusammengebaut und fahrtüchtig gemacht. das peg wird noch auf der andere seite montiert, vorne kommt auch noch eines.
> 
> gewicht weiss ich noch nicht, sollte aber schon noch kommen. allerdings ists nicht allzu leicht...


Schick! Den Rahmen hab ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (4. März 2005)

was sind denn so für teile verbaut und was hast du insgesamt bezahlt?

schaut gut aus


----------



## Flatpro (4. März 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Schick! Den Rahmen hab ich auch.



und auch den hebel unter der  crossbar :kotz:


----------



## derFisch (4. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> und auch den hebel unter der  crossbar :kotz:


Mittlerweile, kann ich damit sogar bremsen  

manchmal


----------



## Flatpro (4. März 2005)

beim nächsten mal denk ich einfach an dein zeugs^^ dann apsst dat


----------



## alex_de_luxe (4. März 2005)

Rahmen: WTP 4seasons
Gabel: EasterBikes Atom Fork
Sattel: Primo Hemmorid
Stütze: Felt
Lenker: Felt 02 Bar
Vorbau: Flybikes Malaga
Bremshebel: Diatech Dirty Harry
Kabel: Odyssey Linear Slick Cable
Bremse: Odyssey Evolver
Hinterrad: Demolition Kassette
Vorderrad: Alex Felge und Haro Nabe
Kurbel: FSA Wild Child
Innenlager: WTP Euro-BB
Pedale: NC-17
Pegs: Odyssey


Naja, was ich im ganzen bezahlt habe kann ich nicht genau sagen, weil ich manche teile schon hatte. habe einfach das ganze für etwa 500euro geupdatet. (rahmen, gabel, bremse, laufräder, kabel).


bin voll von dem teil überzeugt. bins gestern abend etwa 2h gefahren, super wendig. 180er gehen viel leichter und schneller. nur die crankflips wollten noch nicht, weil die ganze sache nicht richtig dreht...


----------



## derFisch (4. März 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> bin voll von dem teil überzeugt. bins gestern abend etwa 2h gefahren, super wendig. 180er gehen viel leichter und schneller. nur die crankflips wollten noch nicht, weil die ganze sache nicht richtig dreht...


Silikonspray hilft! Dann sollt sich das Zeug gut drehen.


----------



## kater (5. März 2005)

Achsspacer zu lang oder Spacer falsch rum eingebaut.


----------



## alöx (5. März 2005)

mittlerweile hat sich mein kaufsüchtiger kumpel noch die flybikes-bremse dran gebaut...


----------



## Fabse (5. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Achsspacer zu lang oder Spacer falsch rum eingebaut.



ich raffs grad nich, wie soll man bitte nen spacer falsch rum einbauen?


----------



## kater (5. März 2005)

Kettenblattspacer welches direkt am Lager sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse (5. März 2005)

okay, an den hab ich jetz nich gedacht.


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Kette gerne reißt? Hab ich schon häufig genug gesehn, deswegen bleibt 30/11, obwohl ich auch noch 28/10 fahrn würd..




da reißt nix, kenne genug leute inkl. meiner wenigkeit, die 25/9 ohne probleme fahren, und das schon lange zeit, inkl. diverser sachen auffm KB / kette(auf der ich gelegentlich auchmal rutsche, meistens aber ungewollt *gg*)


----------



## der Digge (9. März 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> feines Teil, aber 'perfect bikes' hört sich irgendwie so nach Baumarkt-Fahrrad an (net falsch verstehen, is einfach so).



@evil

guckste hier 'perfect bikes' gibbet schon


----------



## evil_rider (9. März 2005)

dann wird dadraus halt Personal-bikes.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. März 2005)

evil bikes?


----------



## moo (10. März 2005)

www.evilbikes.com

gibts auch schon


----------



## Till (10. März 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> www.evilbikes.com
> 
> gibts auch schon



ich würde vorschlagen leichtbausucks


----------



## evil_rider (10. März 2005)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde vorschlagen leichtbausucks




oder "hackfressensucks" weil dann musst du in zukunft mit nem sack übern kopf rumrennen...


----------



## Till (10. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> oder "hackfressensucks" weil dann musst du in zukunft mit nem sack übern kopf rumrennen...



 manamana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (11. März 2005)

Bollocks bikes


----------



## derFisch (11. März 2005)

Gerät:


----------



## andi. (11. März 2005)

schick! kannst mal paar daten nennen? parts gewicht etc?


----------



## derFisch (11. März 2005)

Danke, 
Rahmen:Wtp 4 Seasons
Kurbel: Wtp pro
Pedale: Primo Tenderizer
Naben: Salt
Felgen: Alex Supra-ß pro
Reifen: Hinten: Primo V-Monster; Vorne: Primo Dirt Monster
Kette: Coolchain
Bremse: Hombre mit Slic Kabel und Odyssey Monolever Hebel
Lenker: Wtp Cologne Bar
Vorbau: Salt
Steuersatz: FSA the Pig
Gabel: Wtp 4130 Cromo
Sattel: Twenty Clark Seat
Griffe: Odi Longnecks

Aso, Gewicht mit zwei Pegs liegt so bei ungefähr 14kg glaub ich. Meine Wage ist nicht allzu genau...


----------



## der Digge (11. März 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Danke,
> Rahmen:Wtp 4 Seasons
> Kurbel: Wtp pro
> Pedale: Primo Tenderizer
> ...



voll der Totschläger, ich krieg dat irgendwann noch ma im kreutz wenn ich det ding immer ins auto hiefen muss


----------



## derFisch (11. März 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> voll der Totschläger, ich krieg dat irgendwann noch ma im kreutz wenn ich det ding immer ins auto hiefen muss


Ah zier dich nich so! Das Ding is leicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (11. März 2005)

hast da gar keine wtp schriftzüge auf dem rahmen? (oder sind des nur aufkleber?)


----------



## derFisch (12. März 2005)

andi. schrieb:
			
		

> hast da gar keine wtp schriftzüge auf dem rahmen? (oder sind des nur aufkleber?)


Das sind nur Aufkleber und da die mir nicht gefallen haben, hab ich alle bis auf den 4Seasons Aufkleber am Sattelrohr abgemacht.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. März 2005)

Meine "20 Zoll Waffe"


----------



## der Digge (12. März 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine "20 Zoll Waffe"



komisches BMX


----------



## Flatpro (12. März 2005)

schon lustig, wa


----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine "20 Zoll Waffe"




ich muss mich übergeben.... :kotz:


----------



## s1c (13. März 2005)

er definiert das wort hässlichkeit neu o0


----------



## Flatpro (13. März 2005)

joa, tut er, aber viel zu lang


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. März 2005)

s1c schrieb:
			
		

> er definiert das wort hässlichkeit neu o0



Sagt jemand der nen Felt BMX fährt. lol


----------



## Flatpro (13. März 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt jemand der nen Felt BMX fährt. lol










kein gedisse hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> kein gedisse hier




aber wo er recht hat !


----------



## Flatpro (13. März 2005)

ich hab immer recht


----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab immer recht




wenn ich net da wäre, evtl.


----------



## Flatpro (13. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich net da wäre, evtl.


intellekt?



bei mir fehlanzeige!.... wovon rdes du?


----------



## s1c (14. März 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt jemand der nen Felt BMX fährt. lol



dafür kann ich mich dank meines sattels hinsetzen ;> aber okee

kein gedisse mehr ;D


----------



## kater (14. März 2005)




----------



## Jesus Freak (14. März 2005)

ey Kater, nix für ungut, aber die goldene Felge raubt dem schönen King Steuersatz eindeutig die Schau. Passend zur Gesamtoptik Deines Radls wäre ne schwarze Felge schöner, dann kommt der King gut zur Geltung....
is aber Geschmackssache


----------



## Flatpro (14. März 2005)

irgendwie find ich nich, dass es an der farbe der felge an sich liegt, sondern dass die flanken so hoch sind... du wills doch wohl vorne keine bremse fahren


----------



## derFisch (14. März 2005)

Was isn das fürn Reifen vorne?
schönes Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (14. März 2005)

strassenkater schrieb:
			
		

>






			
				evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> was wollte uns diese werbesendung sagen ?






			
				kater schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Dragonfly Felge müll ist.


----------



## kater (14. März 2005)

Müll der aber gut aussieht! Haha. Ich wusste, dass dieser Spruch von dir kommen wird. Ich habe viele gefragt und komischerweise sagte jeder Europäer, dass die Felge nicht gut sei und jeder Ami/Nichteuropäer, dass sie gut sei. Nun ja, vorne hielt bei mir eine Voxom zwei Jahre lang, dann wird die auch halten. Hinten würde ich die nie fahren.


----------



## evil_rider (14. März 2005)

grade bei einer felge, wo ich nicht weiß ob die hält, würde ich mir aus gründen einer evtl. aufmich zukommenden gesichts OP, die felge erstmal hinten testen ob die hält. weil wenn du grade verdammt schnell unterwegs bist(für ne böse gap z.b.) und beim landen zerreißt es dein VR, bist du richtig gefickt, wenn aber "nur" das hintere laufrad platt geht, passiert meist nicht sonderlich viel b.z.w. garnix.


----------



## kater (14. März 2005)

Und da ja die vordere Felge so stark belastet wird...

Gaps sind ********.


----------



## Flatpro (14. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Und da ja die vordere Felge so stark belastet wird...
> 
> Gaps sind ********.


musst ja nur aml verkorkst landen... naja, mach du ma, egentlich halten die meisten felgen...


----------



## s1c (15. März 2005)

außerdem sieht man das meisst vorher ;D bzw sind verschleiß erscheinungen... einfach so brechen heute gar keine felgen mehr, glaub ich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (15. März 2005)

s1c schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem sieht man das meisst vorher ;D bzw sind verschleiß erscheinungen... einfach so brechen heute gar keine felgen mehr, glaub ich ^^




du kennst, die alten high5 felgen nicht....  




			
				kater schrieb:
			
		

> Und da ja die vordere Felge so stark belastet wird...
> 
> Gaps sind ********.




gaps sind geil !

aber, ist wohl geschmacksache.

und die high5 felgen sind nicht durch belastungen platt gegangen, sondern durch luftdruck von mehr als 3 bar.... dann hat der reifen nämlich, einfach die felge aufgesprengt.   

das ist auch der grund, warum die neueren high5 alle 30g. schwerer als die alten sind.


----------



## kater (15. März 2005)

Gaps mag ich nur, wenn kein Höhenunterschied besteht. Treppen sehe ich nicht als Gaps. Aber so Drop-Gaps oder so schwachsinn finde ich halt... Langweilig. Das können die coolen Street-Downhiller besser ;-)


----------



## evil_rider (15. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Gaps mag ich nur, wenn kein Höhenunterschied besteht. Treppen sehe ich nicht als Gaps. Aber so Drop-Gaps oder so schwachsinn finde ich halt... Langweilig. Das können die coolen Street-Downhiller besser ;-)




treppengaps sind ja auch mal fürn popo... ich spreche aus erfahrung. *gg*

ne, eigentlich meinte ich eher strassen gaps, über einfahrten etc.


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. März 2005)

> aber, ist wohl geschmacksache



Sag mal, Evil, Du wirst doch nicht finally mal zu der Erkenntnis gelangt sein, dass man unter Umständen auch die Meinung Anderer stehen lassen kann!? Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## evil_rider (16. März 2005)

ich werd alt...


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd alt...


biste schon lange


----------



## der Digge (16. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> biste schon lange



und du darfst net ma Bier trinken


----------



## derFisch (16. März 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> und du darfst net ma Bier trinken


dabei heisst der doch flachmann


----------



## der Digge (16. März 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> dabei heisst der doch flachmann



ja aber dürfen darf der dat net


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2005)

nicht dürfen heist nicht nicht tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (16. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> nicht dürfen heist nicht nicht tun



das sag ich deiner Mama


----------



## derFisch (16. März 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> das sag ich deiner Mama


das wollt ich sagen


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2005)

mach ruhig, men fadda trinkt dann noch einen mit


----------



## der Digge (16. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> mach ruhig, men fadda trinkt dann noch einen mit



so ist das halt in Familien der sozialen unterschicht


----------



## derFisch (16. März 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> so ist das halt in Familien der sozialen unterschicht


jo keine festen Werte mehr...


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2005)

nur nch materielle


----------



## evil_rider (16. März 2005)

chatroom ?


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2005)

ey, setz uns doch einfach auf ignore


----------



## der Digge (16. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ey, setz uns doch einfach auf ignore



ach nu mach den Kopp zu und poste ma lieber Bilder von deinem verbeulten Fahrrad 

aber irgendwie hast du schon n hang zu ignrore listen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (17. März 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ach nu mach den Kopp zu und poste ma lieber Bilder von deinem verbeulten Fahrrad
> 
> aber irgendwie hast du schon n hang zu ignrore listen ...


hab ich wohl^^...
pic kommt mittwoch mit nezer kurbel, kb und vorbau


----------



## evil_rider (17. März 2005)

güldene waffe:


----------



## Flatpro (19. März 2005)

öh, da fehlen noch goldene achsmuttern^^


----------



## cyclon3 (20. März 2005)

Update:





Partliste

Rahmen: Fly Pantera 20,6" US
Gabel: Odyssey Race
Lenker: Odyssey Civilian (56cm)
Vorbau: Fly Malaga
Kurbel: WTP Royal 175mm
Pedale: Odyssey JC Mag LB
Kettenblatt: Tree 30Z
Kette: KMC 510hx
Bremse: Hombre
Bremshebel: Primo (gebogen)
Bremskabel: Odyssey Linear Slic
Bremsschuhe: Kool Stop Supra2 lachsrot
Steuersatz: FSA Pig
Barends: Primo

Vorderrad:
Nabe: Odyssey Vandero (Achse beidseitig gekürzt)
Felge: Odyssey Hazzard Lite 36L
Reifen: Primo Dirtmonster Kevlar 2,2"

Hinterrad:
Nabe: Odyssey Cassette (Achse beidseitig gekürzt)
Driver: Odyssey 11Z
Felge: Hazzard Lite 48L
Reifen: Primo V-Monster 1,95"

Sattelklemme: MTB
Sattelstütze: Odyssey Intac
Sattel: WTP Slim
Pegs: Animal Lites (selten)

Gewicht: 11,9kg


----------



## derFisch (20. März 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seehr schön!  Die Reifenkombi fahr ich auch! *wayne*

Mir ham heute son paar Trekkingfahrer beim ausparken ihrer Fahrräder auffer Rückfahrt im Zug den Rahmen zerkratzt . Und ich habs erst gemerkt, als ich wieder zu Hause war


----------



## kater (20. März 2005)

Oh nein, ein Kratzer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (20. März 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Oh nein, ein Kratzer!


Jo solang ich die Schäden selbst verschuldet hab, ists ja auch ok, aber wenn irgendwelche Idioten mir nur wegen Nachlässigkeit mein Bike zerkratzen. hab ich da schon was gegen! Vor allem wenn die sich nachher einfach ausm Staub machen...
Wenns für dich ok ist, kein Problem! Mich stört son Verhalten!


----------



## Flatpro (21. März 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Jo solang ich die Schäden selbst verschuldet hab, ists ja auch ok, aber wenn irgendwelche Idioten mir nur wegen Nachlässigkeit mein Bike zerkratzen. hab ich da schon was gegen! Vor allem wenn die sich nachher einfach ausm Staub machen...
> Wenns für dich ok ist, kein Problem! Mich stört son Verhalten!


und das geilste war noch der kommentar von denen  

müsster eure räder ahlt nich hier hinstellen oda so, voll die volldeppen


----------



## Vitali (31. März 2005)

später kommen bessere Bilder


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (31. März 2005)

du willst später keine kinder kriegen oder?^^
sehr schickes radel, was isn das für ein rahmen?


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (31. März 2005)

oh sorry, sputnic


----------



## Vitali (31. März 2005)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:
			
		

> du willst später keine kinder kriegen oder?^^
> sehr schickes radel, was isn das für ein rahmen?



Ne, bin nur Rosettenfetischist 

Ist der gleiche wie der alte Sputnic Cpt. Caracho. Hatte jetzt mehr lust auf en roten...*G*


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (31. März 2005)

was machsten mit dem schwarzen?


----------



## Vitali (31. März 2005)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:
			
		

> was machsten mit dem schwarzen?



schon weg


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (31. März 2005)

schade, dann muss ich wohl meinen pantera weiter fahren


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

wieso n den lenker so weit nach vorn? schaut irgendwie komisch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (31. März 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wieso n den lenker so weit nach vorn? schaut irgendwie komisch aus...



schon nach hinten  war frisch nach dem Aufbau


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> schon nach hinten  war frisch nach dem Aufbau


wollt scho sagen


----------



## Black Hawk 04 (31. März 2005)

meine brandneue 20" Waffe!

Ein Felt Heretic!


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2005)

Black Hawk 04 schrieb:
			
		

> meine brandneue 20" Waffe!
> 
> Ein Felt Heretic!


hm, da fehlt jetz zwar das bild und... viel spass beim teile nachrüsten


----------



## Vitali (1. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wollt scho sagen



ist mir aber auch erst aufgefallen nach dem ich meine Handgelenke gestaucht hatte


----------



## Vitali (1. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ... viel spass beim teile nachrüsten



 

lustig, aber wahr


----------



## blue falcon (1. April 2005)




----------



## derFisch (1. April 2005)

blue falcon schrieb:
			
		

>


schön


----------



## Flatpro (1. April 2005)

joa... nur des kb schaut so schmächtig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (2. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> joa... nur des kb schaut so schmächtig aus



is magersüchtig!


----------



## evil_rider (5. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> joa... nur des kb schaut so schmächtig aus



das kettenblatt, ist das beste am ganzen rad.


----------



## crossie (5. April 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> das kettenblatt, ist das beste am ganzen rad.




baaaaaaaaald


----------



## cyclon3 (8. April 2005)

Glitzer...


----------



## Munich-Biker (8. April 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Glitzer...




geile Farbe, falls man das noch so nennen kann.


----------



## Hund (8. April 2005)

Hallo
Richtig schönes rad, rad  habben wollen   

mfg
hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (8. April 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Glitzer...
> 
> http://www.entwicklungsbuero.de/dsc00566 Kopie3.jpg



die Lackierung hat was, weis zwar noch net ob ich det schön find oder net aber individuel is die auf jeden fall und dat is die hauptsache


----------



## crossie (8. April 2005)

dat is doch photoshop !!  

cheers
crossie


----------



## cyclon3 (9. April 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> dat is doch photoshop !!



Danke! Einer hats gesehn 

Weil ichs nicht lassen kann:


----------



## der Digge (9. April 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> dat is doch photoshop !!
> 
> cheers
> crossie



war irgendwie au mein erster gedanke aber dann bin ich doch drauf reingefallen


----------



## derFisch (9. April 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Einer hats gesehn
> 
> Weil ichs nicht lassen kann:


du Fuchs  ! Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wie du das gemacht hast


----------



## blue falcon (9. April 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> das kettenblatt, ist das beste am ganzen rad.


das ist der größte müll deswegen fahr ich auch wieder ein anderes


----------



## -Biohazard- (9. April 2005)

das sieht aber nice aus  , schade das es nicht echt ist


----------



## evil_rider (9. April 2005)

blue falcon schrieb:
			
		

> das ist der größte müll deswegen fahr ich auch wieder ein anderes




nö, kannst nurnicht fahren.

darum bist du ja auch der einzige hier, der EU-BB lager platt bekommt und alle andere nicht.


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (9. April 2005)

jaja kannst nur nicht einsehen das, dass kp schlecht is ^^
achja ich kenne mindestens 5 leute die sauber fahren und
alle 3 monate neue eurobb lager brauchen


----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. April 2005)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:
			
		

> jaja kannst nur nicht einsehen das, dass kp schlecht is ^^
> achja ich kenne mindestens 5 leute die sauber fahren und
> alle 3 monate neue eurobb lager brauchen




blah, blah, knecht ruprecht, blah, blah...

schon mal überlegt, dass ein mtb innenlager eigentlich dasselbe ist wie son bmx eu-bb lager? 
wer 4 gute lager (sks) schrottfährt, dem ist sicher nicht mehr zu helfen.


definier mal "sauber" fahren. vielleicht verstehen wir da was anderes darunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (10. April 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> definier mal "sauber" fahren. vielleicht verstehen wir da was anderes darunter.



halt sauber 3m flat drops machen ;P


----------



## blue falcon (10. April 2005)

q evilo wenn man bei 2 meter airs bissl unsauber landet is das eh gleich schrott also das lager


----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. April 2005)

cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> halt sauber 3m flat drops machen ;P



auch das geht. die trialer machen das mit superlight innenlager... die ganzen bikes wiegen zum teil nichtmal 10kg.


----------



## 20bmxer (10. April 2005)

hallo

wollte ma Fragen was das für ein Kettenblatt an dem roten bike da
 ist. danke


----------



## Flatpro (10. April 2005)

jaja, hier mal meine müle, jetz mit wtp royal und stereo
und odyssey elemantary  als nächstes kommt neues hr, denke mit proper nabe un hazard lite


----------



## Fabse (10. April 2005)

najut, sattel/lenker geschmackssache wa, aber sonst echt gängig...


----------



## Flatpro (10. April 2005)

der lenker is das übernächste was neu kommt... aber er hält  

und den sattel find cih einfach nur geil, aber wie gesagt, geschmackssache


----------



## derFisch (10. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, hier mal meine müle, jetz mit wtp royal und stereo
> und odyssey elemantary  als nächstes kommt neues hr, denke mit proper nabe un hazard lite



Wos die Katze?


----------



## Fabse (10. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> der lenker is das übernächste was neu kommt... aber er hält
> 
> und den sattel find cih einfach nur geil, aber wie gesagt, geschmackssache



jo jo jo jo jo....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (10. April 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Wos die Katze?


hinterm haus verbuddelt


----------



## 20bmxer (14. April 2005)

hallo

kann mir den keiner sagenb was das da für ein kettenblat an dem roten bmx is???


----------



## Flatpro (14. April 2005)

rnc titan irgendwat, guck doch einfach die kbs auf parano durch


----------



## 20bmxer (14. April 2005)

nabend

also ein rnc teil is es defintitiv nich. ja das wollte ich ja vermeiden bei parano durch zu blättern, indem ich euch einfach mal frage. aber egal jetzt darf ich suchen....


----------



## P.A.C.O (14. April 2005)

wirste bei parano nicht finden weil es selbsgemacht ist. D.h. sein Vater hat es ihm gemacht.


----------



## crossie (14. April 2005)

soweit ich das verstanden hab bald auch unter "perfeKtbiKes" zu kaufen... juli rum... oder juni?
frag ma evil_rider.

titan oder alu, bis 30t.

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (14. April 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> soweit ich das verstanden hab bald auch unter "perfeKtbiKes" zu kaufen... juli rum... oder juni?
> frag ma evil_rider.
> 
> titan oder alu, bis 30t.
> ...




richtig, ab juni erhältlich.

25T / 28T / 30T

alu oder titan




			
				P.A.C.O schrieb:
			
		

> wirste bei parano nicht finden weil es selbsgemacht ist. D.h. sein Vater hat es ihm gemacht.




falsch, es ist auftragsarbeit die mich kohle gekostet hat.


----------



## evil_rider (14. April 2005)

1x zuviel


----------



## 20bmxer (15. April 2005)

cool, sieht echt nett aus. man warum gibt es den alle kettenblätter nur bis 25? ich brauche eins das mal so 23 oder 24 hat. =(


----------



## lukstarr (15. April 2005)

20bmxer schrieb:
			
		

> cool, sieht echt nett aus. man warum gibt es den alle kettenblätter nur bis 25? ich brauche eins das mal so 23 oder 24 hat. =(


Laut Felt Werbung soll es das Cogswell in 24 geben...


----------



## evil_rider (15. April 2005)

20bmxer schrieb:
			
		

> cool, sieht echt nett aus. man warum gibt es den alle kettenblätter nur bis 25? ich brauche eins das mal so 23 oder 24 hat. =(




ursprünglich waren die kettenblätter in 24 / 27 / 30 geplant.
evtl. machen wir auch 24 / 25 / 27 / 28 / 30

ich muss das nochmal, genau abchecken.


----------



## 20bmxer (16. April 2005)

nabend

das wäre ja mal fett nen 24 KB. Wann kommen den die teile raus? und taugen die auch was??? 

mfg


----------



## -Biohazard- (16. April 2005)

ne die taugen nichts desshalb macht er sie ja


----------



## Flatpro (16. April 2005)

aber eins solte klar sein.. evils teile sin leichtbau, nix zum harten moshen un so


----------



## crossie (16. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> aber eins solte klar sein.. evils teile sin leichtbau, nix zum harten moshen un so


werden wir sehn. 

ich werd mit dem 30t titanding auf jeden fall sprockets machen... 

wird scho halten. is ja auch noch ma überarbeitet worden.
cheers
crossie


----------



## Flatpro (16. April 2005)

ich schrieb ja auch zum moshen unso^^
 wenne halbwegs sauber fährs sollte da nichts kaputtgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da Domi (17. April 2005)

http://people.freenet.de/planet.lan/PICT0110.JPG


----------



## derFisch (17. April 2005)

da Domi schrieb:
			
		

> http://people.freenet.de/planet.lan/PICT0110.JPG


 unruhig?


----------



## da Domi (17. April 2005)

etwas.. naja der alkohol spielt eventuell auch ne rolle, hoff aba trotzdem mal, das ihr was erkennen könnt... weiter bilder folgen, sobald akku von da camera wieda voll is... naja des bike hab ich von meinem onkel bekommen der is damit hauptsächlich street gefahren... naja ich werd mal schaun das ich des teil auf dirt auch hinbekomme...  
also denn leuts


----------



## DirtJumper III (17. April 2005)

da Domi schrieb:
			
		

> etwas.. naja der alkohol spielt eventuell auch ne rolle



jaja, immer der alkohol ist schuld


----------



## da Domi (18. April 2005)

nicht nur... 
gibt nix besseres als a gutes gutmann weizen nachm biken aufm balkon


----------



## 20bmxer (19. April 2005)

Hallo

ich versuche hir vergebens ein Pic von meiner Kampfmaschine rein zu setzten, aber ich bekomme das nich hin. Könnt ihr mir mal bitte weiter helfen. ? Danke


----------



## Flatpro (19. April 2005)

wosn das problem?


----------



## 20bmxer (19. April 2005)

na ich habe kein plan wie ich ein bild rein bekomme.


----------



## Flatpro (19. April 2005)

[/img]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20bmxer (19. April 2005)

?????


----------



## Flatpro (19. April 2005)

20bmxer schrieb:
			
		

> ?????


gucks du oben, schreibs du den tag da und schreibs in den die url on dem bild


----------



## 20bmxer (19. April 2005)

muss ich jetzt nich verstehen oder??


----------



## Flatpro (19. April 2005)

20bmxer schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich jetzt nich verstehen oder??


lad das bild auf nen server und schreib die adresse innerhalb dieser img dinger da hinein


----------



## Spooner (20. April 2005)

[.img]LINK BILD[/img]


am anfang ohne punkt !!


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (28. April 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (29. April 2005)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:
			
		

>


sehr geil! Vor allem vorne radial sieht fät aus.


----------



## Flatpro (29. April 2005)

aber was bringt das? da kansse gleich 36h radial fahren...


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (29. April 2005)

es bringt nix  
hatte die nabe, felgenring und die
speichen aber noch rumliegen


----------



## Flatpro (29. April 2005)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:
			
		

> es bringt nix
> hatte die nabe, felgenring und die
> speichen aber noch rumliegen


na dann is dat erlaubt  

ich habe das glück, das ich haufenweise speichen hab in allen erdenklichen längen


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (29. April 2005)

ich habe auch noch ein paar andere aber wollte schwarze haben


----------



## Flatpro (1. Mai 2005)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch noch ein paar andere aber wollte schwarze haben


tze, wer achtet denn bitte auf das aussehen seines rades? schau dir meins an


----------



## Flatpro (4. Mai 2005)

hier schaut es euch an^^


----------



## derFisch (4. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hier schaut es euch an^^


iiih wie hässlich. 
Seit wann kannste fotos machen?


----------



## Flatpro (4. Mai 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> iiih wie hässlich.
> Seit wann kannste fotos machen?


seitdem ich lebe


----------



## MaGarikk ! (5. Mai 2005)

Mein Hobel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooner (5. Mai 2005)

richtig geil !!!!!!!!!!   

sieht aus wie ein BMX knight rider ^^

K.I.T.T. ^^


----------



## Flatpro (5. Mai 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> richtig geil !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renegado (5. Mai 2005)

Is das nich ein stinknormales Nova?


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (6. Mai 2005)

joa eigentlich schon


----------



## evil_rider (6. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hier schaut es euch an^^




besser nicht, bei dem sattel bekomme ich sonst noch geschwüre an den augen.


----------



## MaGarikk ! (6. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Is das nich ein stinknormales Nova?




Ouh, entschuldige bitte, das tut mir leid !!


----------



## Renegado (6. Mai 2005)

Entschuldigung angenommen


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> besser nicht, bei dem sattel bekomme ich sonst noch geschwüre an den augen.



flite forever


----------



## Flatpro (7. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> flite forever


dann hätt ich jetz keine eier mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaGarikk ! (7. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung angenommen




Na da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## -Biohazard- (7. Mai 2005)

ich mag das nova ja meins wird so aussehen ( wenn ich das nova nehme, zm bil 1min arbeit desshalb nicht beschwehren    )


----------



## MaGarikk ! (7. Mai 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag das nova ja meins wird so aussehen ( wenn ich das nova nehme, zm bil 1min arbeit desshalb nicht beschwehren    )




Ohne die Nova Aufkleber kommts auch geil !Ich hab mir auch überlegt, ob ich nicht einfach nen normalen wethepeople Aufkleber draufklatsche  Also ähnlich wie beim TS


----------



## -Biohazard- (13. Mai 2005)

seit heute meins hab nur die vr bremse abgemacht und den lenker etwas kürzer 
also sagt bitte ma was dazu (das braun wirkt auf dem pic anders als in echt   )


----------



## MaGarikk ! (13. Mai 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> seit heute meins hab nur die vr bremse abgemacht und den lenke etwas kürzer
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/janweinsheimer/addict1.jpg




Schickes Bike !!


----------



## evil_rider (14. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> dann hätt ich jetz keine eier mehr




ich habe meine auch noch, und meine sind dicker als deine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaGarikk ! (14. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe meine auch noch, und meine sind dicker als deine!



Dann sieht das bestimmt geil aus, wie du gehts


----------



## moo (14. Mai 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> also sagt bitte ma was dazu



naja, ein Einsteigerrad von der Stange halt.
Meins sieht genauso aus, von den Aufklebern mal abgesehen, die sind runter.


----------



## S.O.B (14. Mai 2005)

mein rad mit neuem rahmen


----------



## MaGarikk ! (14. Mai 2005)

Sieht geil aus !Ist aber ganz schön lang der Rahmen, oder ?


----------



## S.O.B (14. Mai 2005)

ja stimmt der ist ziemlich lang oberrohr is 21", kettenstreben sind 14.25" 
muss man sich auch erstmal dran gewöhnen aber danach ist es nur geil vorallem auf großen sprüngen und wenns schnell wird


----------



## Mukay (14. Mai 2005)

Hier mein Neues BMX nach 6 Jahren bmx-pause. wird auf dirt getrimmt , 2pegs kommen noch weg und lenker wir noch gekürzt und da kommt noch ein flybikes alu CNC 39zähne kettenblatt drann vorerst!





Grüße


----------



## AerO (14. Mai 2005)

und den lenker noch parallel zur gabel..


----------



## Mukay (14. Mai 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> und den lenker noch parallel zur gabel..


Habs gerne bissl nach vorne geneigt, weger den knien weil wenn ich knieschoner an ahbe komme ich damit an den lenker beim antreten! bin zwar nur 1,69 klein aber dat ist so .


----------



## alex_de_luxe (14. Mai 2005)

Mukay schrieb:
			
		

> Habs gerne bissl nach vorne geneigt, weger den knien weil wenn ich knieschoner an ahbe komme ich damit an den lenker beim antreten! bin zwar nur 1,69 klein aber dat ist so .



dafür schauts beschissen aus und fährt sich auch so. 

wie bitte? du kannst treten im sitzen? 
also ich kann das sicher nicht, muss ich auch nicht können.


----------



## AerO (14. Mai 2005)

das geht aber auf kosten der radkontrolle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaGarikk ! (14. Mai 2005)

Mukay schrieb:
			
		

> Habs gerne bissl nach vorne geneigt, weger den knien weil wenn ich knieschoner an ahbe komme ich damit an den lenker beim antreten! bin zwar nur 1,69 klein aber dat ist so .



Wie süss


----------



## moo (14. Mai 2005)

Mukay schrieb:
			
		

> weger den knien weil wenn ich knieschoner an ahbe komme ich damit an den lenker beim antreten!



Im Sitzen?


----------



## alex_de_luxe (15. Mai 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> das geht aber auf kosten der radkontrolle..




wie bitte? hast du beim antreten dein bmx nicht unter kontrolle?


----------



## AerO (15. Mai 2005)

nein, das war noch auf den chicago-lenker bezogen.


----------



## evil_rider (15. Mai 2005)

Mukay schrieb:
			
		

> Habs gerne bissl nach vorne geneigt, weger den knien weil wenn ich knieschoner an ahbe komme ich damit an den lenker beim antreten! bin zwar nur 1,69 klein aber dat ist so .



dann machst was falsch, ich habe meinen lenker ungefähr soweit hinten wie du deinen vorne(also weiter nach hinten als eine linie mit der gabel).
bin 1.86 und habe keine probleme.

also: fahren lernen.


----------



## cyclon3 (15. Mai 2005)

Aber mit dem Lenker 45° nach vorne kann man viel besser Endos machen!


----------



## evil_rider (15. Mai 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mit dem Lenker 45° nach vorne kann man viel besser Endos machen!




OMG


----------



## Flatpro (16. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> OMG


----------



## kater (18. Mai 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (18. Mai 2005)

mit der goldenen felge schauts jetz n bissal komisch aus sons shcick.... seit wann denn 4 pegs?


----------



## DirtJumper III (18. Mai 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

>



feine sache. schaut a wenig komisch aus mit der felge und dem roten lenker, aber trotzdem


----------



## MaGarikk ! (18. Mai 2005)

Ein bisschen Extravaganz muss ja auch sein, hehehe 

Sieht aber nett aus   

Wie schon gesagt, vllt farblich noch angleichen


----------



## AerO (18. Mai 2005)

kater hat sein rad verunstaltet!   schade, es sah mal richtig schön aus..


----------



## ZoMa (18. Mai 2005)

Hilfe, das Rad von meinem Kumpel sieht scheissse aus, was mach ich jetzt???


----------



## kater (18. Mai 2005)

Das ist nicht mein Kumpel, bordeaux rot passt zu gold und 4 Pegs seit längerem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (19. Mai 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

>


Schick! Sowas hat ich auch bei meinem vor. Wollte bei mir aber auch die Gabel erröten lassen


----------



## ZoMa (19. Mai 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht mein Kumpel, bordeaux rot passt zu gold und 4 Pegs seit längerem.



Vielleicht sollte ich den Subtilitätsmodus mal ausschalten..


----------



## kater (20. Mai 2005)

Zwei bessere Bilder:


----------



## Flatpro (20. Mai 2005)

is das oberrohr irgendwie unnormal hoch an der sattelstrebe da?
schaut irgendwie komish aus.. ansonsten sehr schick


----------



## NRH (22. Mai 2005)

Das Klebeband ist nur wegen 2 gebrochenen Speichen. Und die Gelben Griffe sind auch nur eine notlösung.

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/551/medium/DSCF0121.JPG


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (3. Juni 2005)




----------



## DirtJumper III (4. Juni 2005)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:
			
		

> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/radel_.JPG


gefällt mir!


----------



## evil_rider (4. Juni 2005)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Das Klebeband ist nur wegen 2 gebrochenen Speichen. Und die Gelben Griffe sind auch nur eine notlösung.
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/551/medium/DSCF0121.JPG




wie kann man nur mit sonem penissattel durch die gegend fahren.


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Juni 2005)

Geht voll einfach Evil: 
aufsteigen, losfahren... Wo is das Problem??

@Kater: 
Das is sicher ein stabiles, gutes Rad aber ein paar Seiten weiter vorne sah' s auch mal gut aus, als es noch komplett schwarz war. 

Mal davon abgesehen, diese Interlock Chain is der größte Scheiß, der seit langem auf den Markt geworfen wurde. Halbe Kettenglieder gibts doch schon lang, wozu ne ganze Kette daraus basteln, wo die doch leichter reißen. Ketten gibts so lang und haben immer gefunzt, wieso daran rumexperimentieren und alles schlechter machen???


----------



## ZoMa (5. Juni 2005)

Wie lange hat sie denn bei dir gehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (5. Juni 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange hat sie denn bei dir gehalten?


er is se warscheinlich noch nie gefahren


----------



## Hertener (5. Juni 2005)

Hab' heute mal ein Foto von meinem Bike für einen anderen Thread gemacht, und möchte es Euch in diesem Thread nicht vorenthalten. Ich hoffe das zählt jetzt nicht als Doppelposting.   



 
Klick auf das Bild für eine vergrößerte Darstellung (ca. 1,3 MB)


----------



## jimbim (5. Juni 2005)

iiiiiiih vr bremse


----------



## derFisch (5. Juni 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> iiiiiiih vr bremse


hälst du bitte mal den Rand, wenn du keine Ahnung hast?!

@ Hertener:
Irgendwie wirkt das ganze so "massiv", was mir nich so gefällt. Das Kb is mir zu groß. 
Kannste mal ne Teileliste dazu posten?


----------



## Poser Paule (5. Juni 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> iiiiiiih vr bremse


iiiiiiih faker jimbim


----------



## Hertener (5. Juni 2005)

Das mit dem Kb geht schon O.K., das gibt Speed! Naja, ich bin halt ein alter Heizer.    

Teileliste? Naja, nichts besonderes. Ich würde mal auf 08/15 tippen. Das Bike soll ein Diamondback Skin Dog sein.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> iiiiiiih vr bremse



fresse

du hast rumgeheult dass du eine wolltest.
und nun geh bitte nen backflip ne kilppe runter versuchrn.


----------



## Flatpro (5. Juni 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> und nun geh bitte nen backflip ne kilppe runter versuchrn.


hoffe cih mal das ers macht


----------



## jimbim (5. Juni 2005)

ich wollt nie ne vr bremse drunky monkey war det ich finde hinten reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (5. Juni 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' heute mal ein Foto von meinem Bike für einen anderen Thread gemacht, und möchte es Euch in diesem Thread nicht vorenthalten. Ich hoffe das zählt jetzt nicht als Doppelposting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hohoho,

also ich finde diese Rahmenform bei Diamondback einfach mal richtig schön. Ach, was würde ich geben für einen alten Diamondback Decoro 20,75...


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollt nie ne vr bremse drunky monkey war det ich finde hinten reicht


wie was ????
haste die klippe überlebt ???
gibts ja nich.
besser als bender


----------



## MaGarikk ! (6. Juni 2005)

Wirklich nen hübscher Hobel


----------



## alex_de_luxe (6. Juni 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> hälst du bitte mal den Rand, wenn du keine Ahnung hast?!
> 
> Das Kb is mir zu groß.



sorry, aber irgendwie kommst du mir als idiot rein.


der jimbim nörgelt über die vr-bremse, du fauchst ihn an. dann nörgelst du über genau so nen mist. 

naja, nichts für ungut.


----------



## Flatpro (6. Juni 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber irgendwie kommst du mir als idiot rein.
> 
> 
> der jimbim nörgelt über die vr-bremse, du fauchst ihn an. dann nörgelst du über genau so nen mist.
> ...


achtung forumshirarchie in der bmxsparte


----------



## man1ac (6. Juni 2005)

mein neues sahnetörtsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (6. Juni 2005)

leider net meins....
meins kommt erst inn nen paar wochen..


----------



## derFisch (6. Juni 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber irgendwie kommst du mir als idiot rein.
> 
> 
> der jimbim nörgelt über die vr-bremse, du fauchst ihn an. dann nörgelst du über genau so nen mist.
> ...



Alles klar! Er ist seit nen paar Wochen dabei, und ,wie an seinen Posts abzulesen ist, noch in der "Entwicklungsphase". Heisst, er hat noch nicht die Ahnung, die man erwirbt, wenn man sich länger mit etwas beschäftigt. Dann absolut dem Trend zu folgen und zu sagen, dass die Vr-Bremse mies sei, is türlich sehr klasse! Zumal diese auch ne wirkliche Funktion hat.
Ein großes Kb, bringt dagegen nur Nachteile mir sich, es sei denn man möchte ne Übersetzung von 5 zu 1 fahren. Sonst ists meist bleischwer, instabil und sieht imo auch unschön aus.
Und selbst wenn du darauf nicht selber kommst, sollte dir zumindest die Art der Kritik aufstoßen! Naja was solls...

@man1ac
gefällt mir!


----------



## NRH (6. Juni 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man nur mit sonem penissattel durch die gegend fahren.



Der Sattel ist super, und sieht in echt auch besser aus (wie das gesammte Rad). Trotzdem frage ich mich, wieso ich mich vor jemanden rechtvertigen muss, der einen flite fährt.


----------



## evil_rider (7. Juni 2005)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sattel ist super, und sieht in echt auch besser aus (wie das gesammte Rad). Trotzdem frage ich mich, wieso ich mich vor jemanden rechtvertigen muss, der einen flite fährt.




weil nen flite wie nen sattel aussieht und nicht wie nen anal-stöpsel.


----------



## blkmrkt (17. Juni 2005)

So hier mal mein neues Fly bikes 12.3kg


 
*klick zum bewerten*


----------



## UrbanJumper (24. Juni 2005)

von nem BMXer aus Frankfurt:



PS: Twenty-inch rulz


----------



## Vitali (25. Juni 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> von nem BMXer aus Frankfurt:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Twenty-inch rulz



Das Kettenblatt ist leider totaler Mühl, zumindest bei 28T und kleiner...


----------



## UrbanJumper (25. Juni 2005)

wasn das für eins?


----------



## 20bmxer (25. Juni 2005)

nabend

also ich würde ma schwer behaupten das es ein snafu is. wenn ja dann ist das teil geil!! weil ich fahre das in 25T und hällt echt bombe und das teil sieht noch aus wie neu und ist 4 monate oder so alt. gruß chrischii


www.toerner-tv.de.ms


----------



## evil_rider (26. Juni 2005)

würde macneil sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (26. Juni 2005)

20bmxer schrieb:
			
		

> nabend
> 
> also ich würde ma schwer behaupten das es ein snafu is. wenn ja dann ist das teil geil!! weil ich fahre das in 25T und hällt echt bombe und das teil sieht noch aus wie neu und ist 4 monate oder so alt. gruß chrischii
> 
> ...



man sollte wissen was man fährt bzw. nicht ! Das ist ein MacNeil


----------



## 20bmxer (28. Juni 2005)

gruß 

ich weiß was ich fahre! Und ich habe es mir ebend noch ma ageschaut und würde immer noch sagen das es ein Snafu ist. Das sieht auf dem bild genauso aus wie en Snafu.


----------



## Vitali (28. Juni 2005)

SNAFU:




MACNEIL:


----------



## Vitali (28. Juni 2005)

http://www.directupload.net/images/050624/H69qdKfQ.jpg


----------



## riccardok (28. Juni 2005)

hab ich mir doch mal heute gegönnt:
g-s- bmx angebot: 
haro backtrail pro von 2002 für 300 Eier...

ich finds ok, was sagt ihr?Bike- gallery


----------



## evil_rider (29. Juni 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> SNAFU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




warum hab ich immer recht?


----------



## Vitali (1. Juli 2005)

Sputnic Cpt. Caracho


----------



## JakobL (2. Juli 2005)

hier meins mit ner neuen lackierung 
muss nochmal nen gutes foto machen(das hier mit handy)!
und den lack an der gabel veränder ich noch(vielleicht auch ab)


----------



## felixII (2. Juli 2005)

@riccardok
ist das der Gleiche Rahmen wie vom Felt Mystic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (7. Juli 2005)




----------



## KingsCrown (7. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

>




Yuhu endlich ein anderer Sattel  

Sieht jetzt gut aus


----------



## Tobster (7. Juli 2005)

evil sein rad schaut in echt aber noch nen tick besser aus! aber der sattel der nun wieder dran ist,passt auch wunderbar 

tobi


----------



## RISE (7. Juli 2005)

Sieht gut aus, aber das Rad ist wie geschaffen für den Shadow Slim Seat.


----------



## evil_rider (7. Juli 2005)

ne, wie geschaffen für den WTP slim.


----------



## mazola01 (10. Juli 2005)

Was wiegt das Bike evil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (10. Juli 2005)

mazola01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegt das Bike evil?


falsche frage...... jetz gibbet wieder gewichtsdiskussionen


----------



## evil_rider (11. Juli 2005)

mazola01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegt das Bike evil?




weniger als deins...


----------



## Angel70 (15. Juli 2005)

Thrill-Seeker schrieb:
			
		

> von wem du wohl die idee hast
> *eigenlobgeb*
> 
> 
> hab scho länger ne gelbe hs11 mit hs33 hebel am bmx


----------



## Flatpro (15. Juli 2005)

Syrous One schrieb:
			
		

> Thrill-Seeker schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. Juli 2005)

hallo Flatpro


----------



## Flatpro (15. Juli 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Flatpro


tag du urbaner *******r


----------



## Hund (15. Juli 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> tag du urbaner *******r




was woltest du schreiben???
sag bidde


----------



## Sele666 (24. Juli 2005)

najo denn ma hier meins: (wird in den nächsten tagen noch stark abgeändert und leitung ist schon kürzer  )












Zum bewerten:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/151017
und:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/151015


----------



## drunky-monkey (25. Juli 2005)

what isn dat fürn lenker der sieht ja mal so richtig stylish aus


----------



## lukstarr (25. Juli 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> what isn dat fürn lenker der sieht ja mal so richtig stylish aus


odyssey civilian... in so ner extra edition... passt aber irgendwie nicht zum rest des radls... zumindest zum brown... whatever geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (25. Juli 2005)

Joa, sieht schick aus, der Lenker ist ok, auch wenn gay camo vielleicht besser ausgesehen hätte.


----------



## lukstarr (25. Juli 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, sieht schick aus, der Lenker ist ok, auch wenn gay camo vielleicht besser ausgesehen hätte.


oder in fairy-pink oder in faggot-yellow...


----------



## derFisch (25. Juli 2005)

_ Hab maln bisschen was lackiert. Zum bewerten aufs Bild klicken._


----------



## Sele666 (25. Juli 2005)

jau kommen noch die passenden pedale von odyssey druff in camo und werde noch nen paar sachen so ändern das der besser passd...


----------



## dexter85 (25. Juli 2005)

hier mal meins


----------



## Hund (25. Juli 2005)

dexter85 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins




Schir bemerkungs wert das Poltzter auf dem Oberrohr, sieht echt nicht schlächt aus hat was   
Und an alle anderen die müst nicht lesen wie schon gesagt kein keine deutsche rechtschreibung sorry 

mfg
hund


----------



## Hertener (25. Juli 2005)

@ hund

Was hälst Du denn davon, wenn Du die deutsche Rechtschreibung lernst?
Wir sind bekanntlich alle nicht perferkt, doch was Du da bringst ist wirklich sehr mangelhaft. Deine Umwelt wird's Dir danken.   

Gruß aus Herten

Dominik


----------



## derFisch (25. Juli 2005)

Meine Güte, jetzt kommt mal klar! Man kanns auch verdammt übertreiben! Wenn ihr damit nicht klarkommt, dann überlests halt einfach.
Ich hab jedenfalls kein Problem damit.


----------



## Sele666 (25. Juli 2005)

es ist aber schon wirklich anstrengend des gekritzel da zu lesen... ich mein ich mache auch gern und viele fehler, aber es ist immer entzifferbar denk ich... aber beim hund must du echt teilweise schon raten was er von einem will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (25. Juli 2005)

Ich mache auch oft Rechtschreibfehler, besonders momentan weil ic mit soner scheiß tastatur schreiben muss wo die tasten keiunen druckpunkt haben sndern sone blöde matte ist. Richrtig ******* der müll. kann uch viel an tastaturen liegen. Aber was der Junge da macht ist Hart.


----------



## der Digge (25. Juli 2005)

Kvasir schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was der Junge da macht ist Hart.


soll ja Leute geben die ernsthaft ne Rechtschreibschwäche haben  
könnte man mal in Erwägung ziehen, aber is natürlich viel toller auf jemandem rumzuhacken und so ne


----------



## Sele666 (25. Juli 2005)

ja ich schreibe mit ner scheiß tastatur ohne buchstaben (alle abgenutzt) und mann kanns trotzdem lesen...

das hat nichts mit rumhacken zu tun.... sonder da MUSS er mal was drann machen! sonst kackt er im sptäeren leben voll ab! (*******  ich hör mich schon an wie meine eltern damals )


----------



## dexter85 (26. Juli 2005)

danke dass ihr alle mein bike so toll findet...      *lol


naja...ich konnts lesen was der hund geschrieben hat.. aber is ja wurst   

würd gern weng was drüber berichten...leider weiß ich nich viele einzelheiten vom bike...da ich es von meinem bruder abgestaubt hab...hehehe...hab heut mal ein neues gemacht...

neue griffe sind dran von daKine
neue pedalen und zwar die odyssey JC magnesium
es is ne primo kurbel dran, 
ein wethepeople rahmen
und mehr weiß ich nich 
muss mal meinen bruder ausquetschen


----------



## derFisch (26. Juli 2005)

@dexter:
Mir gefällt das Kettenblatt überhaupt nicht. Würd da was kleineres und vor allem auch "schöneres" dranbauen. Sonst sind der Oberrohrschützer und der Sattel nicht meind Ding. Der Rest gefällt.


----------



## Hund (26. Juli 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> Schir bemerkungs wert das Poltzter auf dem Oberrohr, sieht echt nicht schlächt aus hat was
> Und an alle anderen die müst nicht lesen wie schon gesagt kein keine deutsche rechtschreibung sorry
> 
> mfg
> hund




wen ich erlich bin wer den texst hir ncht lesen konnte macht nix schon das erste wort wüsste ich auch nicht wass dass heißen solte wen ich den texst nicht geschrieben hätte ka wie ich das hinbekommen habe solte "sehrbemerkungswert" heißen sonst ich über ernsthaft daran weil ich weiß das ich dass nicht kann, lese und schreibe sehr viel immoment 

mfg
hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukstarr (26. Juli 2005)

angeblich sollen Satzzeichen helfen, den Textfluss zu strukturieren... hab ich gehört... in der 2ten Klasse oder so... kann aber auch eine urbane Legende sein...


----------



## der Digge (27. Juli 2005)

lukstarr schrieb:
			
		

> angeblich sollen Satzzeichen helfen, den Textfluss zu strukturieren... hab ich gehört... in der 2ten Klasse oder so... kann aber auch eine urbane Legende sein...



schön das du es begriffen hast   

Also pass auf, bin jetzt au net so der Rechtschreibe- und Satzbaukönig aber hab ma versucht den Text au für die Köppe die es einfach nicht verstehen wollen verständlicher zu gestalten...

"wenn ich ehrlich bin wer den text hier nicht lesen konnte macht nix, schon beim ersten Wort wüsste ich auch nicht was das heißen sollte wenn ich den text nicht geschrieben hätte. ka wie ich das hinbekommen habe, sollte "sehr bemerkenswert" heißen. Ansonsten arbeite ich ernsthaft daran _(-bezieht sich auf die Rechtschreibung-)_, weil ich weiß dass ich das nicht kann. Ich lese und schreibe sehr viel im Moment."

...also könnt ihr die Diskussion über seine Rechtschreibung jetzt einstellen.


----------



## dexter85 (27. Juli 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ...also könnt ihr die Diskussion über seine Rechtschreibung jetzt einstellen.



W O R D    

endlich mal ein schlussstrich hier!

so und nun mal weiter mit bikes....irgendwie gehört dieser thread mal gereinigt.... chrchrchr   

gruß hannes


----------



## evil_rider (27. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> @ hund
> 
> Was hälst Du denn davon, wenn Du die deutsche Rechtschreibung lernst?
> Wir sind bekanntlich alle nicht perferkt, doch was Du da bringst ist wirklich sehr mangelhaft. Deine Umwelt wird's Dir danken.
> ...




du bist arm, ganz arm...   
leute wegen ihrer grammatik/rechtschreibung aufzuziehn, ist so ziemlich das arroganteste was man tun kann...


----------



## Hertener (27. Juli 2005)

Nix hier, Evil!

Ich ziehe niemanden auf! Ich versuche lediglich, Hilfestellung zu leisten! Ob sie angenommen wird, lasse ich einmal dahin gestellt. Nun gut. Du siehst das wohl anders. Es gibt also doch Unterschiede zwischen Foren und Foren. Der letzte Beitrag von Hund erschließt sich, mir jedenfalls, nach dem ersten durchlesen noch nicht. Wenn Du mit Hund auf einer Welle schwingst O.K. - da möchte ich nicht weiter stören!   

Gruß aus Herten

Dominik


----------



## evil_rider (27. Juli 2005)

ne, aber es soll leute geben bei denen das krankhaft ist...   

aber sowas kommt bestimmten leuten nicht in den sinn, mal einen schritt weiter zudenken.


----------



## Hertener (27. Juli 2005)

Gut, Evil, dem stehe ich offen gegenüber. Aber die Rechtschreibung nicht zu beachten und sich darauf zu berufen, dass es krankhaft sei, halte ich für verkehrt; auch wenn es hier anscheinend nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Spooner (27. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> _ Hab maln bisschen was lackiert. Zum bewerten aufs Bild klicken._




Hab da mal ne Frage :

Ich sehe das auch mal öfters hierim forum 

wieso habt ihr denn vorn eein dirt-reifen und hinten in anderes

wozu ist das gut zwei verscheidene zu haben


----------



## derFisch (27. Juli 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da mal ne Frage :
> 
> Ich sehe das auch mal öfters hierim forum
> 
> ...



Gibt vorne mehr Grip, wenns zB regnet, dazu kommt, dass der Dirtmonster auch recht leicht ist.

Aso: Hinten ist meist ein bisschen mehr Durchschlagschutz erforderlich, den die meisten Dirtreifen nicht haben, da sie doch recht dünnwandig sind.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (28. Juli 2005)

dirtreifen sind grossvolumiger (darum habe ich den vorne), streetreifen rollen besser und wie gesagt, durchschlagsschutz ist besser(darum hinten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dexter85 (28. Juli 2005)

da mein hinterreifen auch schon sehr gut runter geschreddert is, wollt ich mal fragen, welcher mantal denn die beste investition für das hinterrad ist...?


gruß hannes


----------



## Sele666 (28. Juli 2005)

also ich bin mit einem maxxis m-tread sehr zufriden...
ansonsten primo the wall iss subba...
nen maxxis ringworm och...


----------



## derFisch (28. Juli 2005)

ich mag den V-monster


----------



## Hund (28. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag den V-monster




genau den, leicht, gut und günstig.     

mfg
hund


----------



## RoTeR (31. Juli 2005)

Hier mal das meinige!!
Ist ein WTP Addict mit neuer lackierung!!! KHE hindenburg Kurbel mit Titan Achse, einem RNC kettenblatt 28z.und einem neuen Hinterrad!!!Die Tage wenn das Odyssey Hinterrad wieder lieferbar ist kommt das rein mit einem 11driver  

gruß
patrick


----------



## Tobster (1. August 2005)

RoTeR schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal das meinige!!
> Ist ein WTP Addict mit neuer lackierung!!! KHE hindenburg Kurbel mit Titan Achse, einem RNC kettenblatt 28z.und einem neuen Hinterrad!!!Die Tage wenn das Odyssey Hinterrad wieder lieferbar ist kommt das rein mit einem 11driver
> 
> gruß
> patrick



wunderschönes rad!! gefällt mir wirklich verdammt gut, das rot und schwarz passen bestens zusammen!! schönes bmx 

tobi


----------



## derFisch (1. August 2005)

verdammt geiles Rot!  Sieht sehr gut aus.

Edit:
Haste das selbst lackiert oder machen lassen?


----------



## goodiecore (1. August 2005)

aktuell


----------



## kater (1. August 2005)

Waren Lenker und Gabel schon vorher roh, oder wie hast du den Lack und Pulverbeschichtung runter bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (1. August 2005)

Lack am besten Sandstrahlen, wenn mans schonend will mit Glasgranulat, wobei Sand bei dicken Stahlrohren nix ausmacht. 
Pulverbeschichtung kriegt man mit Universalabbbeizmittel ausm Baumarkt runter... (unter dem Namen "chemisches Entlacken" bieten das auch Firmen an, die Pulverbeschichtungen machen) 
Dieses Beizmittel is eine agressive, hochviskose Flüssigkeit, die man per Pinsel aufträgt, je nach Güte der Beschichtung eine Zeit lang einwirken läßt und dann mitsamt der Beschichtung mit einem Spachtel abträgt. Danach noch mit Verdünnung den Rahmen waschen, fertig. 
Vor erneutem Beschichten muss der Rahmen dann aber wieder gestrahlt werden. 
Cheers


----------



## RoTeR (1. August 2005)

Danke Danke!!!

Habe einfach alles angeschliffen und dann lackiert!!!!!
Lenker und Gabel war kein problem!!
Den Rahmen mitn flip flop lack war schon heikel weil mehrere schichten sind aber mit ein wenig gedult hats seht gut geklappt!!!!!  

gruß
patrick


----------



## kater (1. August 2005)

@ Jesus Freak:

Thanks, mate! Sandstrahlen lass ich lieber und Glasperlen kann ich hier machen lassen. Mal schauen, ob mein nächster Rahmen roh wird oder scharz bleibt.


----------



## da_bike_mike (5. August 2005)

Will mehr Kinderfahrräder sehen!
Waren schon einige schöne dinger dabei. Weiter so.  
Sers


----------



## blkmrkt (7. August 2005)

So Hier nochmal meins:




Ist übrigens zu Verkaufen (NP1400) Preis VHS
Mehr infos:http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=835
Gruß
Fabi


----------



## goodiecore (7. August 2005)

@kater...
es gibt doch diese lustigen drahtbürsten-aufsätze für normale bohrmaschinen...hab davon einen groben und einen zum nach"polieren"...

dat reicht...


mmmmhhh...Flugrost ich liebe dich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (7. August 2005)

Kingofbike schrieb:
			
		

> So Hier nochmal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab sehr großes Interesse an der Gabel, Bremse, Vorbau und Lenker !!!


----------



## Sele666 (7. August 2005)

ich an kurbel kettenbatt und auch vorbau eventuel am rahmen 


edit: ach ja und eventuell an hinterrad bzw nabe


----------



## evil_rider (7. August 2005)

sach an was du für die bremse willst!


----------



## blkmrkt (7. August 2005)

so jetzt!
Also ich ahtte eigentlcih vor das BMX Komplett zu verkaufen!
Ich lass es jetzt noch nen paar tage drin und falls niemand es haben will verkauf ich die teile einzeln! Meld mich aber auf jeden fall nachmal!
Die Gbel ist übrigends auf 14mm aufgeflext aber man kann ja auch mit adapter 9mm fahren!
Gruß
Fabi


----------



## derFisch (7. August 2005)

ich würde mich übers Hr, bzw. nabe freuen...


----------



## Vitali (8. August 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> sach an was du für die bremse willst!



wenn dann meine...

Hab kein interesse mehr an der Gabel wenn sie auf 14mm aufgeflext ist. Bremse ist das wichtigste...


----------



## dexter85 (8. August 2005)

würde für nen guten preis den sattel nehmen


----------



## evil_rider (8. August 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dann meine...
> 
> Hab kein interesse mehr an der Gabel wenn sie auf 14mm aufgeflext ist. Bremse ist das wichtigste...




pffff, ich cash dich in grund und boden....


----------



## Hertener (8. August 2005)

Ich könnte 'ne neue Sattelstange gebrauchen!


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. August 2005)

@ goodiecore:

Der Tipp mit der Drahtbürste is ein ziemlicher Reinfall. Ich hab das einmal versucht und hab den Rahmen im Endeffekt doch gestrahlt. Strahlen daurt max. ne Viertelstunde, mit der Bürste biste mind. 2-3 h drüber und kommst net gescheit an die engen Stellen. 
Vor einer Pulverbeschichtung muß das Teil eh gestrahlt werden, so wie alle neuen Rahmen auch nach dem Schweißen. 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (8. August 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> pffff, ich cash dich in grund und boden....



das werden wir ja sehen...


----------



## goodiecore (8. August 2005)

@Jesus...
aber WO um alles in der Welt lass ich den rahmen für lau sandstrahlen....außerdem macht doch selbst en bisserl hand anlegen am meisten Spaß...du gibst dein Rad doch auch net zum Händler wenn du ne Bremse einstellen musst...

Aber stimmt ja schon das Sandstrahlen besser funzt...logisch!!


----------



## kater (8. August 2005)

Bloss nicht Sandstrahlen, da kommt zuviel Material weg. Am besten Glasperlen lassen. Ich zahle hier 50.- CHF bei einer professionellen Firma. Dann noch Klarlack oder Pulverbeschichtung drüber und fertig.


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (10. August 2005)

guten tag zusammen
hier mal mein addict mit ein paar neuen teilen
Bremshebel,Griffe,Bremskabel,Komplett neues hr mit Hazard Lite Felge und Hazard Nabe mit LHD,Sattel
teile die als nächstes gewechselt werden
pedale->ODYSSEY Jim Cielencki MG
kurbeln-> noch kein plan


----------



## cyclon3 (11. August 2005)

Meine aktuelle *blingbling* Gurke:


----------



## evil_rider (12. August 2005)

du faules ferkel....

hättest ja wenigstens den steuersatz abkleben können.


----------



## CDRacer (12. August 2005)

Schaut besser aus als letztes Wochenende


----------



## x--up (12. August 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine aktuelle *blingbling* Gurke:




was sind das für pedalen?


----------



## cyclon3 (12. August 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> was sind das für pedalen?



Atomic Trailking.. die einzigen, bei denen die Achse hält. Körper is leider schon ein bisschen verbogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (12. August 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine aktuelle *blingbling* Gurke:



schaut echt edel aus!


----------



## Vitali (15. August 2005)




----------



## AerO (15. August 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Atomic Trailking.. die einzigen, bei denen die Achse hält. Körper is leider schon ein bisschen verbogen



aber leider die mit abstand schlechtesten lager der welt. ansonsten schönes pedal.


----------



## RISE (15. August 2005)

Hier sind schon wiedre ein paar Räder dabei, die es verdient hätten im Pornicious Bikes Thread gepostet zu werden!


----------



## cyclon3 (15. August 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> aber leider die mit abstand schlechtesten lager der welt. ansonsten schönes pedal.



Depp! Haben keine Lager sondern nur Gleitbuchsen und das is das intelligenste System bei den Belastungen. Ne Buchse hält ewig und wenn se mal verschlissen ist, kannste dir für 30 Cent ne neue holen..

PS: Rad is net mehr up2date. Rahmen gerissen!!! ****!


----------



## AerO (15. August 2005)

ich konnt nich erkennen, obs die 04er oder die 05er sind. mit den 05ern war ich auch zufrieden, nur die 04er sind crap. und zügel ma deine wortwahl digga, is doch alles in ordnung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (15. August 2005)

Neu:

Rahmen: T1 Barcode 20.6 EU-BB
Sprocket: Knew Butterfly 30T
Kurbel: Primo Hollowbite
Sattel: Nox Slim
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme XL2
Lenker: Federal LT


----------



## Vitali (16. August 2005)

nett

Na toll... 

Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:

   1. Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.


----------



## cyclon3 (16. August 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> ich konnt nich erkennen, obs die 04er oder die 05er sind. mit den 05ern war ich auch zufrieden, nur die 04er sind crap. und zügel ma deine wortwahl digga, is doch alles in ordnung..



Sorry, hab mich nur tierisch aufgeregt, weil mein geliebter Rahmen gerissen ist und das 3 Tage nach dem lackieren..


----------



## RISE (16. August 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Neu:
> 
> Rahmen: T1 Barcode 20.6 EU-BB
> Sprocket: Knew Butterfly 30T
> ...



  Super Parts, super Optik und höchstwahrscheinlich auch Superfunktion. Der T1 macht auf mich einen viel schöneren Eindruck als der le Treets.


----------



## kater (16. August 2005)

Ja, auf mich auch!


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. August 2005)

@goodiecore:

Da gehst mal zu einem Stahl /Metallverarbeitenden Betrieb in deiner Nähe und fragst mal nach... Für nen Fünfer oder Zehner Trinkgeld machen die das schon. 
Paß aber auf, dass die den Rahmen *nicht mit Stahlkugeln* strahlen, sonst kannste den wegschmeißen!!   

@kater:
Hattest Du nicht mal nen Chris King Steuersatz?? Wenn ja, warum hast Du den rausgehauen? Hat der FSA ne größere Einpresstiefe..?

Cheers


----------



## evil_rider (22. August 2005)




----------



## AerO (22. August 2005)

ugly..


----------



## evil_rider (22. August 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> ugly..




sagt wer mit nem MTB, deren mudda sooo fett ist das sie alleine es schafft die sonne zu verdunkeln...


----------



## d0do (22. August 2005)

also bis auf dieses ganze goldgedöns finde ich es eigentlich recht hübsch...

wenn halt der evil nicht so'n Leichtbaunazi wäre... Evil's Lightwight-fummel sucks your style down.......





cheers

dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (22. August 2005)

the coyote n the ugly... und jetz rat mal wer wer is


----------



## kater (23. August 2005)

Beim Chris King sind die Lager und die Wedge einfach durch und nun schicke ich ihn ein, gibt kostenlosen Ersatz. Ausserdem nervt bei Nosemanuals der Chris King Effekt.


----------



## billi (23. August 2005)

@evil_rider   is dat ne rnc kurbel ? wenn ja , ist die zu empfehlen ? hatte vor mir die nächstes jahr auch zu kaufen


----------



## bigC (23. August 2005)

wethepeople 4seasons.


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. August 2005)

bigC schrieb:
			
		

> wethepeople 4seasons.



find ich ma sehr schön, die farbe gefällt mir auch!


----------



## d0do (23. August 2005)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> find ich ma sehr schön, die farbe gefällt mir auch!



dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


cheers

dominik


----------



## Flatpro (23. August 2005)

also vonnner bereifung her schauts ja aus wien addict^^


----------



## RISE (23. August 2005)

Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## evil_rider (26. August 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> @evil_rider   is dat ne rnc kurbel ? wenn ja , ist die zu empfehlen ? hatte vor mir die nächstes jahr auch zu kaufen






wtp royal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandstein (31. August 2005)

hier mal mein radl, wtp 4season, mit excalibur fork, terrada lenker und jeder menge anderem schnickschnack....


----------



## Hertener (31. August 2005)

stylish


----------



## AerO (31. August 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem nervt bei Nosemanuals der Chris King Effekt.



der da wäre?

schicke räder im übrigen (bis auf steffis natürlich, hässliches vieh..)


----------



## RISE (2. September 2005)

neu:

Hazard Laufrad LHD, 11Z
WTP Stereo 30 Z
Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker und Kurbeln lackiert.


----------



## Hertener (2. September 2005)

sehr schön   

Aber wie geht das mit dem 30er KB? Flext die Kette da nicht über die Bremse?


----------



## RISE (2. September 2005)

Die Befürchtungen hatte ích auch, aber es sind gut 5mm Platz. Bei der momentanen Spannung klapperts ein bisschen nach Sprüngen, aber es schleift nichts. Allerdings musste ich von der AD990 gut was wegfeilen und die Inbusschraueb durch eine Sekkopfschraube ersetzen. Vielleicht kommt irgendwann noch ein Hombre Fiesta Kit dran, je nachdem wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt.
Laut Macneil kann man auch noch 28 /10 fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (2. September 2005)

so nomma nen update von meinem:


----------



## Flatpro (2. September 2005)

wäre ma ganz praktisch dabeizuschreiben, was du geupdatet hast


----------



## Sele666 (2. September 2005)

aso
primo kurbel
hazard hr
phat pads bremsbeläge
snafu hebel
titan/alukernpegs


----------



## RISE (2. September 2005)

Sieht gut aus, das mahagonibraun vom Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## ZoMa (2. September 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> titan/alukernpegs


Die halten doch nicht länger als 3 Tage...


----------



## Sele666 (3. September 2005)

naja ich fahr die jetzt seit 1 1/2 monaten und ich tipp ma nen halbes jahr haltense....


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. September 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> neu:
> 
> Hazard Laufrad LHD, 11Z
> WTP Stereo 30 Z
> Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker und Kurbeln lackiert.



sau geil, mir gefällt der lenker + rahmen + kettenblatt...passt sehr gut zusammen find ich


----------



## Flatpro (3. September 2005)

ich find der lenker hat zu wenig rise, ansonsten shickes rad


----------



## evil_rider (4. September 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Die halten doch nicht länger als 3 Tage...




kommt wohl drauf an was man damit fährt... solange man mauern meidet, dürfte es da keine probleme geben.


----------



## Sele666 (5. September 2005)

naja ich nehm schon einige mauern mit aber ich guck halt immer das ich die ganz groben auslass und dann gehts...
vorn wird der noch lange halten und hinten kommt nen edelstahl dranne wenn der durch iss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (5. September 2005)

Kannst mir doch nicht erzählen dass du mit den Dingern Street fährst.. Selbst der Ody Peg, der Komplett Ti is hält no way auf Strasse. Btw. Edelstahl rutscht wie Schleifpapier.


----------



## Sele666 (5. September 2005)

iss aber so....


----------



## evil_rider (6. September 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst der Ody Peg, der Komplett Ti is hält no way auf Strasse.




stimmt, zumindest hinten ist die haltwertszeit sehr begrenzt... um genau zusein auf ein wochenende.... X-D


----------



## Sele666 (15. September 2005)

Hier nochmal nen update:










wtp
Odyssey
primo
snafu
eastern
alex
maxxis usw...
bewertbar in meinem album...


----------



## Flatpro (15. September 2005)

borrrr geiles auto man


----------



## RISE (15. September 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> borrrr geiles auto man


dito. Und es heißt auch noch Bild....


----------



## mr.onehand (15. September 2005)

Schön  

Wäre mal ganz nett zu erfahren, wie viel der Umbau des Standard Addict bis zum jetzigen Zustand ungefähr gekostet hat.


----------



## RISE (15. September 2005)

Ich würde sagen, dass da nochmal gute 200 drinstecken, könnte sogar noch etwas mehr sein. Sieht aber auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## Sele666 (15. September 2005)

ja 
150 kurbel
70 lenker
30 vorbau
30 steuersatz
40 pedale
115 hr nabe
60 felge
15 sattestütze 
12 kette
25 barends
60 pegs
10 bremskabel
15 bremsbeläge
15 bremshebel
5 kabelhänger
-------------
652 euro...

jo des das gröbste...

sind jetzt natürlich alles normal preise, des meiste hab ich recht günstig gekauf bzw. paar sachen hatte ich noch...
hab also vieleicht noch 350 reingestekt...
sachen wie rote alunippel speichen und ventikappen und arbeit in form von sattestütze auf minimum kürzen und mit 25 löchern zu versehen genauso wies kettenbatt zu modifizerenusw  hab ich ma net mitgerechnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.onehand (16. September 2005)

Danke sehr. Ich hätte eher so mit 300 grechnet. Heftig, da ist ja fast nichts mehr original.


----------



## goodiecore (28. September 2005)

Update: 

Reifen neu
Kb neu Pedale neu Bremsanlage neu

und tschüss!


----------



## RISE (28. September 2005)

Ja, sehr dezente, zeitlose Optik. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Flatpro (28. September 2005)

der rahmen is ja wohl ma zum kotzen, den rest find ich sehr schön


----------



## Sele666 (29. September 2005)

nochma was zum aktualisieren:










neu:
Sattel 
kettenblatt
rote alunippel hinten
kabel
farbe

kommt demnächst:
roter chris king
macneil ruben rahmen
rote snafu sattel klemme
vorbau usw...
bewertbar inner gallerie!


----------



## Kelmo (30. September 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (30. September 2005)

El Schedefan möchte sein Fahrrad hier sehen... hier ist es... fragt mich nicht warum ne Kettenführung dran ist... es ist einfach so....  Is ja auch nicht mein Rad.






Jetzt zerreißt euch die Mäuler...


----------



## Flatpro (30. September 2005)

die kfü hat irgendwie was


----------



## billi (30. September 2005)

ja , die hat ein gewicht


----------



## Flatpro (30. September 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> ja , die hat ein gewicht


um gewicht kümmert sich der besitzer dieses rades doch eh nich...


----------



## alöx (30. September 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> um gewicht kümmert sich der besitzer dieses rades doch eh nich...



Das kann man so nicht sagen... LOL


----------



## Flatpro (30. September 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann man so nicht sagen... LOL


noone knows....


----------



## evil_rider (30. September 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> die kfü hat irgendwie was




ja, sie sieht scheiße aus, wiegt unnötig und sorgt nur für noch mehr ärger am rad...


----------



## goodiecore (30. September 2005)

@flatpro: mein Rahmen findest du also zum kotzen...soso...naja...deiner wird wohl auch net grad en Schönheitswettbewerb inner freedom gewinnen aber egal..






..ich lieb euch alle...mr is der ACE OF SPADES eigtl. sehr lieb.... un die neue Lackierung (Pulver!) kommt im Winter... rostrot!!! Lecker!


----------



## evil_rider (30. September 2005)

du musst differenzieren!

sein rahmen ist einfach nur scheiße lackiert, deiner sieht aber von der form her komisch aus, hässlich ist er zwar net, aber der hinterbau passt net zum hauptrahmen...


----------



## der Digge (30. September 2005)

goodiecore schrieb:
			
		

> @flatpro: mein Rahmen findest du also zum kotzen...soso...naja...deiner wird wohl auch net grad en Schönheitswettbewerb inner freedom gewinnen aber egal..
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/5706/medium/radel.JPG


toll du hast ein Foto von Flatpro's altem Rad gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (30. September 2005)

goodiecore schrieb:
			
		

> @flatpro: mein Rahmen findest du also zum kotzen...soso...naja...deiner wird wohl auch net grad en Schönheitswettbewerb inner freedom gewinnen aber egal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trottel.. ich fahr nen sputnic satelite echt ma applaus, du has mein altes radel ausgebuddelt


----------



## goodiecore (30. September 2005)

Ja sagermal...bin ich denn dein Nachbar dass ich das wissen muss.... dacht halt wenn dat ding inner Galery is muss es ja auch relativ aktuell sein....schwamm drüber und alte liebe rostet nich und über geschmack lässt sich streiten und sowieso und überhaupt.....


----------



## goodiecore (1. Oktober 2005)

ach ja....nochwat....zeig halt mal en bild von deinem sputnik... abber flux!


----------



## blkmrkt (1. Oktober 2005)

Mein DK Race/Trail BMX
Steht zum Verkauf!!


----------



## [YoSHi] (1. Oktober 2005)




----------



## derFisch (1. Oktober 2005)

rost is auch ne geile farbe


----------



## Flatpro (1. Oktober 2005)

hm, genau, schwamm drüber  
jo yosha, rost ism kewl!!!

hm, mein sputnic *kram* *wühl* *such*
öhm, hier: ganzes radel 11,4 kg

gabel und lenker kommen noch in gold


----------



## derFisch (2. Oktober 2005)

ich auch


----------



## Hund (2. Oktober 2005)

nice bikes    

mfg
hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (2. Oktober 2005)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.planetyoshi.de/rostlaube.jpg


Panzer mit echten Kettenklapper Geräuschen


----------



## Misanthrop (2. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/medium/IMAG0137beab.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> schönes Gerät
> :love:


----------



## Hund (2. Oktober 2005)

hir mal meins kommt noch neuer rahmen 
mfg
hund


----------



## Sele666 (2. Oktober 2005)

wenn ich jetzt nun npoch auf den fotos was erkennen könnte dann könnt ich was zu sagen aber so.....  
naja 2 räfder rahmen lenker und nen paar pedale... mehr5 iss nicht zu erkennen


----------



## derFisch (2. Oktober 2005)

schön, dass es gefällt 



			
				Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich jetzt nun npoch auf den fotos was erkennen könnte dann könnt ich was zu sagen aber so.....
> naja 2 räfder rahmen lenker und nen paar pedale... mehr5 iss nicht zu erkennen


gut hier so Partliste
Rahmen:Wtp 4 Seasons
Kurbel: Wtp pro
Pedale: Azonic A-frame in krumm
Naben: Salt
Felgen: Alex Supra-ß pro
Reifen: Hinten: Primo V-Monster; Vorne: Primo Dirt Monster
Kette: Coolchain
Lenker: Wtp Cologne Bar
Vorbau: Salt
Steuersatz: FSA the Pig
Gabel: Wtp 4130 Cromo
Sattel: Twenty Clark Seat
Griffe: Odi Longnecks
Ritzel: Odyssey 13t
kb: Felt Cogswell 36t
außerdem sind noch Noname-Fusseln und irgendwelche Stahlpegs (10/14) dran

und @Kevin:
Dein Fahrrad ist so ghetto


----------



## Flatpro (2. Oktober 2005)

ey maerc, der hat doch n hazard laufrad... und auch ne neue bremse soweit ich weis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (2. Oktober 2005)

ja stimmt, aber wenn du das Ding mal Live erlebt hast... Die Sprayaktionen machen das locker wieder wett  ! Richtig geil siehts aus


----------



## [YoSHi] (3. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> schön, dass es gefällt
> 
> 
> gut hier so Partliste
> ...



der meinte das vom Hund


----------



## Hund (3. Oktober 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich jetzt nun npoch auf den fotos was erkennen könnte dann könnt ich was zu sagen aber so.....
> naja 2 räfder rahmen lenker und nen paar pedale... mehr5 iss nicht zu erkennen



ja sorry ist mit handicam weil ich keine cam habe 

mfg
hund


----------



## wannabe_old (7. Oktober 2005)

ich bin echt positiv überrascht das doch so viele breakeless fahren

kommt richtig geil


----------



## Sele666 (7. Oktober 2005)

iss halt trend ne...
genau wie tokio hotel hören...


----------



## wannabe_old (7. Oktober 2005)

ich betrachte es nicht als trend, aber egal

auf jedenfall ist tokio hotel hören so was von schul.
ist die behindertste band ever
könnte kotzen


----------



## ewoq (7. Oktober 2005)

ne die sind gut


----------



## der Digge (7. Oktober 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> iss halt trend ne...


Breakless als trend is beim BMX ma locker 5 jahre her, nur sind halt einige dabei geblieben   
der durchschnitts MTB'ler hinkt da halt ein wenig hinterher, da wirds halt jetzt erst cool, obwohl z.B. crossie und der speedbiker vor einiger Zeit schon mal ohne Bremse unterwegs waren ...


----------



## Hertener (7. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke immer, dass man ohne Bremse fährt, weil das Rad dann leichter ist. Wer hindert denn einen daran die Bremsen, wenn sie denn vorhanden sind, nicht zu benutzen?   Oder ist das nur mangelnde Körperbeherrschung?


----------



## Sele666 (7. Oktober 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> Breakless als trend is beim BMX ma locker 5 jahre her, nur sind halt einige dabei geblieben
> der durchschnitts MTB'ler hinkt da halt ein wenig hinterher, da wirds halt jetzt erst cool, obwohl z.B. crossie und der speedbiker vor einiger Zeit schon mal ohne Bremse unterwegs waren ...




laber net son dünnes... vor 5-6 jahren hatten noch fast alle 2 bremsen dranne und die bewegung ging zu einer... und brakeless ist in dem letzten halben jahr -jahr sehr stark populär geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (7. Oktober 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> laber net son dünnes... vor 5-6 jahren hatten noch fast alle 2 bremsen dranne und die bewegung ging zu einer... und brakeless ist in dem letzten halben jahr -jahr sehr stark populär geworden...


wir gehen stramm aufs Jahr 2006 zu vor 5 Jahren bin ich selbst noch BMX gefahren und die hälfte der Leute hier war ohne Bresme unterwegs


----------



## Sele666 (8. Oktober 2005)

vieleicht alle arm in euerm dörfchen  
nee kp also hier iss des anders... vor 6-7 jahren hat ichs erste bmx und da hatten fast alle 2 bremsen.... aber iss ja auch ladde


trotzdem steigt die zahl welcher ohne bremse stark an im letzter zeit..


----------



## Störtebecker (8. Oktober 2005)

Also da hat Sele666 recht. Am BMX fahren in letzter Zeit viele ohne Bremse.

Aber am MTB ist es die absolute Ausnahme. Sehe da keinen Trend drin. Kenn zwei Leute die Brakeless am MTB fahren. Das ist kein Trend. Einer der beiden Brakeless-MTBler die ich kenne fährt aber auch am BMX Brakeless (Ist Stahljunk hier aussem Forum).Am MTB wird es kein Trend werden. Beim BMX ist es mittlerweile leider schon trendig


----------



## wannabe_old (8. Oktober 2005)

also ich finde es auf jeden fall viel besser.
aber jeder so wie er mag, ich war nur überrascht.

achja und tokio hotel ist trotzdem der letzte schrott


----------



## Sele666 (8. Oktober 2005)

ich find brakeless im endeffekt auch ok...
ich würds auch fahren wenn ich net so viel park fahren würde.... da finde ich ohne bremse unverantwortlich.... selbst mit bin ich schon öfter in leute reingekracht...


----------



## baby-biker max (8. Oktober 2005)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/184127/cat/2/page/1 


moins kommen aber hoffentlich noch odyssey hazard lite druff !!  
ich freu mich schon


----------



## -Biohazard- (8. Oktober 2005)

sag doch was


----------



## baby-biker max (8. Oktober 2005)

sorry wegen der bildqualität wollt ich noch vorher sagen bevor wieder geschimpft wird !!


----------



## wannabe_old (9. Oktober 2005)

schicki micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baby-biker max (9. Oktober 2005)

danke !! ich werde mal ein besseres bild machen dann sieht ,man alles besser


----------



## Flatpro (9. Oktober 2005)

mr street pro schrieb:
			
		

> schicki micki


was is an nem addict so schicki micki?


----------



## wannabe_old (9. Oktober 2005)

achkommschon flat, schlecht ist es echt nicht.
und ich rede vom aussehen


----------



## man1ac (10. Oktober 2005)

hmm mein baby


----------



## baby-biker max (10. Oktober 2005)

übelst geil


----------



## anulu (10. Oktober 2005)

? is da ned die kette auf de falsche seit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.onehand (10. Oktober 2005)

Beim BMX ist es möglich, bei entsprechender Nabe und Kurbeln die Kette Links oder Rechts zu fahren.


----------



## derFisch (10. Oktober 2005)

jetz noch ein anderer sattel und es ist herrlich!
ist aber auch schon so verliebenswert


----------



## man1ac (10. Oktober 2005)

den sattelö geb ich net her den hat meine freundin zu geburtstag geschenkt


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. Oktober 2005)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

>



yo! find ich geil....


----------



## anulu (10. Oktober 2005)

jop sieht wirklich ned schlecht aus!


----------



## evil_rider (10. Oktober 2005)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> hmm mein baby




der hubguard suckt dein rad extrem runter, und ist das nen pentagon?


----------



## man1ac (11. Oktober 2005)

ne ich find de3r hubguard gint schon was an style dazu


----------



## anulu (11. Oktober 2005)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> hubguard gint



wats dat?


----------



## derFisch (11. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> wats dat?


ein tippfehler


----------



## anulu (11. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> ein tippfehler



nein dat is einfach so geschrieben weil keine bock dass richtig zu schreiben!

für alle dies ned verstehen: was ist da?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (11. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> nein dat is einfach so geschrieben weil keine bock dass richtig zu schreiben!
> 
> für alle dies ned verstehen: was ist da?!


omg... 
es-ist-ein-tippfehler!


statt "gint" sollte wohl "bringt" oder so da stehen...


----------



## Flatpro (11. Oktober 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> nein dat is einfach so geschrieben weil keine bock dass richtig zu schreiben!
> 
> für alle dies ned verstehen: was ist da?!


    
ohne worte


----------



## anulu (11. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> statt "gint" sollte wohl "bringt" oder so da stehen...



wo bitte steht gint?


----------



## derFisch (11. Oktober 2005)

also so langsam wirds albern


----------



## anulu (12. Oktober 2005)

aso lol danke dasde meine antwort extra verlinkst!


----------



## man1ac (12. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> also so langsam wirds albern



so soll es sein iemmr zum helfen zum helfen bereit


----------



## anulu (12. Oktober 2005)

ajo ajo!
ne kommt ma widder back zum topic!

ps:
welles avatar is schöner? des wo ich grad drin hab oder des:


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Oktober 2005)

ich find des schöner...


----------



## anulu (12. Oktober 2005)

welles? des mit dem auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Oktober 2005)

na halt des mitm Auto... lowrider

cheers


----------



## anulu (12. Oktober 2005)

aso ok wird geändert!

mh ok wird doch ned geändert! die begrenzung von 80*80 is zu klein für des des erkennt mand ann nimmer!


----------



## Renegado (13. Oktober 2005)

ehmm back to Topic? Was hat dein avater mit 20" Waffen zu tun?


----------



## anulu (13. Oktober 2005)

jo hab ja back zum topic geschrieben!

wollt halt bloß ken extra fread aufmachen unn habs dann halt als ps.: geschrieben!

tut mir leid  !!!


----------



## Sele666 (18. Oktober 2005)

Rahmen: Flybikes Pundai spanisch/internal
gabel: wtp
Lenker: Odyssey civilian
Vorbau: Eastern id
Kurbel: Primo powerbite
Kettenblatt: Profile imperial
pedale: Odyssey Jc
Hr: Hazard 05 lhd und hazard lite primo speichen und tioga alu nippel/ Maxxis m-tread
vr: wtp nabe primo speichen Tioga alu nippel alex felge ohne hohlkammer/ Flybikes Ruben tire
bremshebel: Goldfinger
kabel: Odyssey linear slic
sattel: velo slim seat
stütze: alu auf min. gekürzt und ca 25 löcher gebohrt...



ca 12 kg

bewertbar und größer:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/189197
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/189199


----------



## derFisch (18. Oktober 2005)

Schön! Der Civilian in Camo is zwar nich mein Ding, aber passt doch irgendwie. 
Was fürn Peg ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (18. Oktober 2005)

jau danke
iss nen best parts titanmantel/alukern peg...


----------



## andi. (18. Oktober 2005)

bis auf den schwarzen rahmen ganz schick rein von der optik her. auch gewicht kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Sele666 (18. Oktober 2005)

was gibs gegen nen schwarzen rahmen zu sagen?


----------



## andi. (18. Oktober 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> was gibs gegen nen schwarzen rahmen zu sagen?



nichts, habe nur meinen geschmack mit einbezogen. nich negativ auffassen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (18. Oktober 2005)

sehr geil nä.........


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Oktober 2005)

hier auch wieder mal meines:

folgende änderungen:

bremshebel: dirty harry
kette: coolchain
vr: odyssey vandero / sun rhino lite / primo speichen
(700g gewichtsersparnis dem alten gegenüber...).

gewicht ist immernoch relativ viel, komme aber gut damit zurecht. 










achja, neu ist auch noch der lenkwinkel


----------



## GizzZ (19. Oktober 2005)

Is die Farbe an dem Rahmen ein mattes Schwarz oder ein dunkles Grau? Sieht auf jeden fall sau geil aus finde ich


----------



## man1ac (19. Oktober 2005)

nettes geräzschen


----------



## anulu (19. Oktober 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Is die Farbe an dem Rahmen ein mattes Schwarz oder ein dunkles Grau? Sieht auf jeden fall sau geil aus finde ich



sieht eher wien stark mattes schwarz aus!


----------



## Renegado (19. Oktober 2005)

mir wäre es zu Farbenlos... Ein Fahrrad der Klasse muss doch auffallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (19. Oktober 2005)

reicht doch wenn das fahrkönnen auffällt.. 

schwarze rahmen sind    für mich


----------



## GizzZ (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich find schwarze Rähmen auch eher nicht so toll (bis auf den jetzt   ) weil einfach jeder 2. einen schwarze-glänzenden Rahmen fährt und ich das voll "Main-Stream" finde.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Oktober 2005)

Hier mal mein ehemaliges wtp......leider.....


Mehr Bilder gibt es bei mir in der Galerie.....









Gruß.


Numinisflo.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Oktober 2005)

die rahmen ist grau. finde ich persönlich sehr dezent, und dass es nicht auffällt kommt mir sehr gelegen. möchte nicht, dass im skatepark alle um mein bike herumstehen nur weil es "blingbling" ist.


----------



## goodiecore (20. Oktober 2005)

[email protected] 

wat is denn mit deinem Lenkwinkel passiert    
Welcome to las vegas!


----------



## Flatpro (20. Oktober 2005)

goodiecore schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> 
> wat is denn mit deinem Lenkwinkel passiert
> Welcome to las vegas!


chikago, oder wie auch immer man des schreibt... aber las vegas is not rite


----------



## alex_de_luxe (20. Oktober 2005)

der lenkwinkel ist einfach flacher geworden.   

gabel ist verbogen, keine ahnung warum. wirklich hart fahre ich ja nicht.


----------



## sandstein (21. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> chikago, oder wie auch immer man des schreibt... aber las vegas is not rite





chicago schreibt man mit c und was soll rite bedeuten? riot oder write oder right............


----------



## Flatpro (21. Oktober 2005)

right natürlich....und glaub jetz ja nich, ich wüsst nich wie das richtig geschrieben wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodiecore (21. Oktober 2005)

Update:












Von SNAFU LITE 30T
Zu  AUTOMATIC MOTO 28T
neue LONGNECKS 

achja....DIE FARBE nicht zu vergessen...."Nazibraun" hat meine MAMA gesagt ich sage dazu FRUCHTALARM!!!

Nee...im ernst... braun ist das neue PINK!!!  

uiuiui...vorglühen allein zuaus is keine gute idee.....


PROST!!!


----------



## Renegado (21. Oktober 2005)

Gefällt mir! Oder kurz: Schick!


----------



## Vitali (22. Oktober 2005)

Letztes Bild von meinem Sputnic:


----------



## derFisch (22. Oktober 2005)

gefällt mir außerordentlichst!


----------



## KingsCrown (22. Oktober 2005)

Yehaa sehr schick!


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Oktober 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Bild von meinem Sputnic:
> http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/6856/cimg32662yu.jpg



yo, sehr geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (23. Oktober 2005)

danke.


----------



## Renegado (23. Oktober 2005)

schönes Rad! Aber warum letztes Bild?!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (23. Oktober 2005)

ist wohl das aktuellste damit gemeint.


----------



## Vitali (23. Oktober 2005)

Ne, hab den Rahmen verkauft.


----------



## evil_rider (23. Oktober 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Bild von meinem Sputnic:



sieht schwer aus!


----------



## billi (23. Oktober 2005)

woran haste den das erkannt ? an der farbe


----------



## Renegado (23. Oktober 2005)

Mein Finger-Kinderrad   (achtet auf die Aufschrift auf dem Rahmen   )


----------



## evil_rider (23. Oktober 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> woran haste den das erkannt ? an der farbe




an den teilen!


----------



## man1ac (23. Oktober 2005)

is des ne mini zitrone oder nen oropax da drauf?


----------



## derFisch (23. Oktober 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> an den teilen!


musste pumpen gehn, wenn dir das schon zu schwer is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (23. Oktober 2005)

bezweifel ich...


----------



## AerO (24. Oktober 2005)

hier mal n bild von meinem.





fährt sich absolut traumhaft!


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (24. Oktober 2005)

sieht auch absolut traumhaft aus...


----------



## Sele666 (24. Oktober 2005)

schönes rad... ich kann braun nur nimmer sehen nach dem ich 3 mon selbst mit nem braunen rumgefahren binn...


----------



## Flatpro (24. Oktober 2005)

mir wäre der lenker zu hoch, aber ansonsten schickes rad


----------



## Dr.Velo (24. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

hier mal mein Velo !!!


----------



## Flatpro (24. Oktober 2005)

mit ein paar kleinen änderungen wärs perfekt für  mich *sabber*


----------



## Vitali (24. Oktober 2005)

nett.


----------



## evil_rider (24. Oktober 2005)

nett ist die kleine schwester von scheiße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (24. Oktober 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nett ist die kleine schwester von scheiße!


das erste mal, dass ich was witziges von evil lese.


----------



## Renegado (25. Oktober 2005)

er heisst ja auch evil


----------



## Fly_Flow (26. Oktober 2005)

meine 20 Zoll Waffe. besucht unsere website!


----------



## RedRex (26. Oktober 2005)

nabenreiniger nur zur unterscheidung, kommt bald ab, achja wer nicht erkennt
stolen the score 2006


----------



## Moenitor (26. Oktober 2005)

Enorm gut...


----------



## anulu (26. Oktober 2005)

krass das bike bloß kostet so viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (27. Oktober 2005)

Fly_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> meine 20 Zoll Waffe. besucht unsere website!
> 
> http://w00tstfu.w0.funpic.de/bikes/BMX_Flo.JPG



meine fresse das ding sieht ja nach nem mega panzer aus
was wiegt den des?

das stilen sieht sehr schick aus nur zu viele aufkleber und der sattel ist für meinen geschmack auch ein wenig zu hoch


----------



## RedRex (27. Oktober 2005)

falls du das stolen meinst, das kostet nicht viel, etwas über 400    danke kent...


----------



## GizzZ (30. Oktober 2005)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> meine fresse das ding sieht ja nach nem mega panzer aus
> was wiegt den des?
> 
> das stilen sieht sehr schick aus nur zu viele aufkleber und der sattel ist für meinen geschmack auch ein wenig zu hoch


Dann wirst du meins wohl hassen  Das is nämlich geradezu vollgepappt mit Ausfklebern. In 1 bis 2 Wochen hab ich mein ganzes neues Zeugs drangebaut und dann zeig ich des auch mal hier rum


----------



## sidekicker (31. Oktober 2005)




----------



## sidekicker (31. Oktober 2005)

http://img466.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meinradrad8xs.jpg

naja weihnachten kommt noch n  anderes vr ....


----------



## anulu (31. Oktober 2005)

fixbaerchen post man bild von deinem bmx pls!


----------



## A-B-C (31. Oktober 2005)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> http://img466.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meinradrad8xs.jpg
> 
> naja weihnachten kommt noch n  anderes vr ....




total geil! hast du die sterne vorne selber geamcht oder gibt es die so irgendwo? nautic star hei´ßen die oder?!


----------



## sidekicker (31. Oktober 2005)

thx 
keine ahnung was des für sterne sind !^^ ich hab des mit einem getauscht, da wahren die sterne schon dran


----------



## evil_rider (10. November 2005)




----------



## Djingis (10. November 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

>




nett...aber der rx8 aufkleber is nicht din ernst oder???...

btw.: gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (10. November 2005)

der RX8 aufkleber ist DERMAßEN geil!!!   


k.a. leichter als der rest hier, aber immer noch viel zu schwer! ;o)


----------



## RISE (10. November 2005)

Skin Wall Reifen finde ich hässlich, den Sattel ebenso, die Sticker naja, kann man drüber streiten... 6/10


----------



## SuperT (10. November 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> der RX8 aufkleber ist DERMAßEN geil!!!



MAZDA POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. November 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Skin Wall Reifen finde ich hässlich, den Sattel ebenso, die Sticker naja, kann man drüber streiten... 6/10



schließe mich an...


----------



## Djingis (10. November 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Skin Wall Reifen finde ich hässlich, den Sattel ebenso, die Sticker naja, kann man drüber streiten... 6/10




den Hinterreifen finde ich grade geil


----------



## NRH (10. November 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Skin Wall Reifen finde ich hässlich



Bei mir bist Du unten durch...


----------



## sidekicker (10. November 2005)

naja also besonders schön finde ich es nicht ! aber des gewicht is natürlich  sehr geil !


----------



## eKual (10. November 2005)

Djingis Khan schrieb:
			
		

> nett...aber der rx8 aufkleber is nicht din ernst oder???...
> 
> btw.: gewicht?


ich find den auch geil


----------



## evil_rider (10. November 2005)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir bist Du unten durch...




so is recht! ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (10. November 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

>


also sieht schon sehr schön aus aber farbe und HR reifen sagen mir weniger zu.
Schlag mich für diesen Satz aber irgendwie ist das mir ein bischen zu wenig BMX!
auf den Rahmen bezogen


----------



## evil_rider (10. November 2005)

wo is der zuwenig BMX?


----------



## cryptic. (10. November 2005)

platz da, ich fahr mazda   

ähm warum anworteste nimmer bei icq, evil?


----------



## UrbanJumper (10. November 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wo is der zuwenig BMX?


ja der Rahmen vom aussehen irgendwie, ich sag ja nicht das er schlecht ist, er unterscheidet sich nur von andern...


----------



## Hertener (11. November 2005)

Mal was anderes!   
Sieht schon mächtig nach Fahrrad aus!


----------



## evil_rider (11. November 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> ja der Rahmen vom aussehen irgendwie, ich sag ja nicht das er schlecht ist, er unterscheidet sich nur von andern...




klar unterscheidet er sich... er ist besser!

alle die auf dem rad gefahren sind sagen der rahmen fährt sich sahne, genau wie damals mein richi, alle haben sich drauf wohlgefühlt... 

ich mache mir halt nen kopf um die rahmen die ich fahre! ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (11. November 2005)

der ramen ist costum made oder?


----------



## Flatpro (11. November 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> der ramen ist costum made oder?


was sons?


----------



## jimbim (11. November 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> was sons?


is ja gut!


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. November 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> klar unterscheidet er sich... er ist besser!


ach so ach so...


----------



## fashizzel (12. November 2005)

partlist bitte


----------



## evil_rider (12. November 2005)

nächste woche wenn mein profile stuff da ist!


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. November 2005)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> partlist bitte


@ besitzer, wenn ich was falsch interpretiert habe, schreist du einfach Stop ok?
Rahmen: PBC prototype
Steuersatz: PIG
Gabel: snafu butt
Vorbau: redneck lt
Lenker: df kater bar
Griffe: df
Barends: point
Bremse: revenge
Bremsklötze: cool stop schwarz
Bremskabel: nokon 24k vergoldet
Bremshebel: shimano xt
Kurbel: wtp royal
Pedale: wellgo dx nachbau SB
Kettenblatt: df ti4 25t
Kette: kool chain
Laufrad vorne: alex rim + sapim laser + alunippel + flybikes nabe + knight titan achse + df titan muttern
Reifen vorne: dirtmonster 2.2"
Laufrad hinten: sun rhino lite + noname speichen + alunippel + mosh justice cassette + rnc 9t titan driver + knight titan achse + df titan muttern
Reifen hinten: v-monster 1.95 skinwall
Sattelstange: bora
Sattel: PBC micro seat
Sattelklemme: snafu


----------



## evil_rider (13. November 2005)

und so wirds:

Rahmen: PBC prototype
Steuersatz: CK
Gabel: snafu butt
Vorbau: redneck lt
Lenker: df kater bar
Griffe: df
Barends: kink lite
Bremse: revenge
Bremsklötze: cool stop schwarz
Bremskabel: nokon rot eloxiert
Bremshebel: shimano xt
Kurbel: profile race titanium axle eu-bb
Pedale: wellgo dx nachbau SB
Kettenblatt: PBC quasar sprocket 25t
Kette: kool chain sl
Laufrad vorne: alex rim + sapim laser + alunippel + profile mini + titan achse + rnc titan muttern
Reifen vorne: dirtmonster 2.2" skinwall
Laufrad hinten: sun rhino lite + sapim laser + alunippel + profile mini cassette + 9t titan driver + knight titan achse + rnc titan muttern
Reifen hinten: v-monster 1.95 skinwall
Sattelstange: thomson
Sattel: PBC micro seat
Sattelklemme: profile slim jim


----------



## Flatpro (16. November 2005)

so, ich auch ma wieder,
wiegt 11,2 kg

teile dürfter raten


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. November 2005)

jetzt mach ma das bild bischen kleiner verdammt noch mal...oh jetzt bin ich ausgerasstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (16. November 2005)

mit Bremse


----------



## alöx (16. November 2005)

Zweitradel vom Kumpel... sein ewiger Traum eines T1 wurde damit erfüllt.
Und es fährt sich richtig richtig gut.


----------



## Hertener (16. November 2005)

@ Flatpro

Nimmer breakless?


----------



## GizzZ (17. November 2005)

So endlich hatte ich heute alle meine Komponenten die ich wollte da um sie ans Rad zu pappen. Also jetzt unterscheidet sich mein Bike zum WTP Nova in folgenden Punkten:
1. Odyssey Evolver vorne und hinten
2. Hazzard Lite vorne 36L und hinten 48L
3. Odyssey Bremskabel
4. Snafu C-levers
5. Wtp Plastic Barends (Metall is mir zu laut   )
6. Proper Cassette Hub
7. Wtp Pi Hub
8. Primo Forged Speichen
9. Hunnaddausend Aufkleber

Zusammen hat dieser (erste) Umbau 509 Öken gelöhnt  Aber die Bremskraft is jetzt sowas von Porno   Von den neuen Naben ganz zu schweigen. (An diesem Punkt Dank an alle die mich beraten haben   ) Leider wiegt das Teil mollige 16 kg  Aber bisher bin ich eigentlich ziemlich gut voran gekommen 
Und noch ne Frage:
Wo würdet ihr am ehesten Gewichtsparen? (Außer Bremse/Rotor/Pegs)
Und Parano is die geilste Firma dies gibt  Die ham mich am Montag angerufen weil die Dragonfly (die ich zuerst wollte) nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Ich hab mich dann für die Wtp entschieden und heut Mittag (Mittwoch) war der komplette Ramsch fertig eingespeicht da  Die Lieferzeiten und der Service von denen sind einfach perfekt   

Ach und wie mach ich Bilder in mein Fotoalbum? Irgendwie hab ich das in der FAQ nicht gefunden :/

von links:




und von rechts:


----------



## Hertener (17. November 2005)

Sehr schön...wenn die Aufkleber nicht wären...   

PS: Aber das ist ja Geschmacksache...


----------



## GizzZ (17. November 2005)

Ne die Aufkleber gefallen mir sau gut  Auch wenn ich wohl keinen Anhänger dafür hier finden werde 

ich geh dann pennen


----------



## Sele666 (17. November 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Zweitradel vom Kumpel... sein ewiger Traum eines T1 wurde damit erfüllt.
> Und es fährt sich richtig richtig gut.




hmm sehr schönes rad..... sieht meinem aktuell recht ähnlich... aber mach mal den ruben reifen richtig rum druff 


@GizzZ

sorry aber ich find des ding echt häßlich.....


----------



## evil_rider (17. November 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Zweitradel vom Kumpel... sein ewiger Traum eines T1 wurde damit erfüllt.
> Und es fährt sich richtig richtig gut.



anal-intruder....


----------



## alöx (17. November 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm sehr schönes rad..... sieht meinem aktuell recht ähnlich... aber mach mal den ruben reifen richtig rum druff
> @GizzZ
> sorry aber ich find des ding echt häßlich.....



Da seh ich nich durch einer heißt Campillera und der andere Callejera und mein Kumpel meint das ist in Ordnung so... wenn er meint.

Das WTP ist wirklich hässlich. Sattel zuuu hoch und vorallem zuviel Aufkleber. Aber ich sag ja immer dat Geschmack ist verschieden. 

@ evil: nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (17. November 2005)

ja so iss schon richtig nur der vordere iss gegen die laufrichtung aufgezogen...


----------



## jimbim (17. November 2005)

ich find gizz seins ganz gut ausser sattel, kettenblatt...
ggn aufkleber hab ich nix (freund von mir hat den ganzen ramen voll!)


----------



## eKual (17. November 2005)

richtig geil das gute teil !!


----------



## pax (17. November 2005)

@ gizzz: sattel runner und stütze kürzen, brauchst du wirklich 4 pegs und rotor, kleineres kettenblatt (ritzel)... könnten schon 2kilo sein...


----------



## GizzZ (17. November 2005)

Also ich hab die 4 Pegs deshalb, weil ich nicht weiß auf welcher Seite ich lieber grinde :/ Außerdem brauch ich die auch für so andere Kleinkramtricks. Und Rotor wiegt doch nich sooo viel oder? Das wär evtl was auf das ich verzichten könnte aber ich find ihn eigentlich ganz praktisch. Und das mit dem Kettenblatt is schon ne gute Idee aber ich hab irgendwo im Hinterkopf, dass ich das Kettenblatt vom Nova nicht wechseln kann oder so was :/ Oder dass ich die Kurbel nicht lhd fahren kann? Keine Ahnung aber auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt erst ma pleite  Das mit der Sattelstütze werd ich mir mal zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## Renegado (17. November 2005)

Gizz die Physik machst vor , wo sparst du also am ehesten? An den Reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (17. November 2005)

Also, wir haben früher immer gesagt: "Füll Helium in die Reifen!"  
Aber man muss schon aufpassen, dass man dann nicht abhebt.


----------



## GizzZ (17. November 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Gizz die Physik machst vor , wo sparst du also am ehesten? An den Reifen!


Meinst du jetzt mit Reifen Laufräder oder den Mantel drumrum? Weil ich werd mir sicher nicht 1 Woche danach neue LAufräder zulegen  Wobei ich finde, dass die auch gut leicht sind. Und wenn du die Reifen meinst welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## DirtJumper III (17. November 2005)

also beim dem nova gefallen mir die aufkleber ma garnich, und sattel müsste echt vielll weiter runter und rotor weg uvm. aber is ja dein rad...


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2005)

sattel runter, stütze kürzen, kleineres kb, 2 pegs weg, vorderbremse ab, lenker kürzen, roter weg, aufkleber runter......schon haste um die 2kg weg und das rad sieht auch noch viel besser aus


----------



## billi (17. November 2005)

genau und dann ist dein rad wie jedes andere und dann gehörst du dazu


----------



## GizzZ (17. November 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> sattel runter, stütze kürzen, kleineres kb, 2 pegs weg, vorderbremse ab, lenker kürzen, roter weg, aufkleber runter......schon haste um die 2kg weg und das rad sieht auch noch viel besser aus


Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass ich mir um vorne ne gescheite Bremsleistung zu haben die Evolver+Phattpads+Bremskabel+Bremshebel+Hazzard Lite kaufe nur um sie nach 3 Tagen wieder abzubauen 
Ich meinte eher so was wie "Die Kurbel wiegt 2kg die könnten man evlt mal austauschen" aber was solls.



			
				billi schrieb:
			
		

> genau und dann ist dein rad wie jedes andere und dann gehörst du dazu


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2005)

ich hab auch ne zeit lang gedacht vorderbremse braucht man, aber als sie dann ma ne weile ab war, war ich froh darüber.....merkste kollosal ........bei de kurbel wirste denk ich max. 300g oder so sparn können mit ner investition von um die 200........aber so richtig aufs gewicht ankommen tuts bei den meisten sachen eh net......


----------



## derFisch (18. November 2005)

mein Velo


----------



## evil_rider (18. November 2005)

kettenblatt ist ja mal mega suckage....


----------



## sidekicker (18. November 2005)

jaaa aber echt ! KB versaut alles ! naja die speichen sind geschmackssache !^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (18. November 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> mein Velo



die roten speichen hinten sehen geil aus


----------



## jimbim (20. November 2005)

@sharky:
du fährst die wtp pi hub! ist die gut? und was für ne felge?


----------



## derFisch (20. November 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> @sharky:
> du fährst die wtp pi hub! ist die gut? und was für ne felge?


fahr die erst knapp ne woche, kann dir also eigentlich nur erzählen, dass die bisher gut funktioniert, schön verarbeitet ist und eigentlich auch nich allzu viele pfunde besitzt.
Die Felge is ne Alex Supra ß pro. Stabiltätstechnisch hab ich keine Probleme, weder vorne noch hinten, allerdings blättert mittlerweile die Chromschicht ab. Die Schwarze macht aber gar keine Probleme. Beide Felgen dürften um die 16monate alt sein (gebraucht gekauft, ich bin die nur 9 Monate gefahren) .


----------



## jimbim (21. November 2005)

danke!
wollt mir zu wheinachten nähmlich wtp pi hup+fom spokes+sun big city wünschen!


----------



## RISE (21. November 2005)

Die PI Hub funktioniert tadellos, hatte absolut keine Probleme damit. Hab sogar noch ein fertig eingespeichtes Rad rumliegen, aber da es keiner will hoffe ich drauf eines Tages wieder 36er Kettenblätter zu fahren. Die sind nämlich toll.


----------



## goodiecore (27. November 2005)

Ja..... Eastern is gebrochen....jetzt sputnic....stratocaster.....krasses ding ca.13 kg .... 
mit neuen RoyalCranks! 

leider kamera in der Uni-Wohnung vergessen....desshalb das gute alte Jamba Monatsfoto! 

Check it


----------



## eKual (27. November 2005)

goodiecore schrieb:
			
		

> Ja..... Eastern is gebrochen....jetzt sputnic....stratocaster.....krasses ding ca.13 kg ....
> mit neuen RoyalCranks!
> 
> leider kamera in der Uni-Wohnung vergessen....desshalb das gute alte Jamba Monatsfoto!
> ...


sehr schick


----------



## Flatpro (27. November 2005)

mir wäre der lenker viel zu hoch, die spacer un die ausfaler der gabel....


----------



## anulu (27. November 2005)

mh mir wär der sattel zu niedrig!
aber nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (27. November 2005)

goodiecore schrieb:
			
		

> Ja..... Eastern is gebrochen....jetzt sputnic....stratocaster.....krasses ding ca.13 kg ....
> mit neuen RoyalCranks!
> 
> leider kamera in der Uni-Wohnung vergessen....desshalb das gute alte Jamba Monatsfoto!
> ...


ja lenker halt etwas zu hoch aber sonst sehr schön!


----------



## goodiecore (27. November 2005)

nnnnnn


----------



## goodiecore (27. November 2005)

habt gut aufgepasst im tech-talk unterricht...aber mit der aktuellen (Haro-)Gabel lässt sich das net bewerkstelligen. da die gabelkralle im schaft angeschweißt is....bin das setup so auch noch nie gefahren....wird sich freitag in kölle zeigen ob´s passt oder net....mir is der (styletechnisch jedenfalls) auch bisschen zu hoch....cheers!


----------



## Sele666 (27. November 2005)

säg das stück schaft mit der festen kralle ab und schlag ne normale aheadkralle ein.... feddich


----------



## Renegado (29. November 2005)

anulu schrieb:
			
		

> mh mir wär der sattel zu niedrig!
> aber nice!



Warum?


----------



## anulu (29. November 2005)

jo für trix ok aber ned zum gurken!




bevors widder kacke gibt ne ich benutz e bmx ned nur um von a nach b zu komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (30. November 2005)

son ma des preview von meinem bock mit neuem stuff:






mach morgen oder so noch nen besseres bild....

bewertbar auch hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/202719/ppuser/14459


----------



## Renegado (30. November 2005)

Desch Fass Beck's    (Aber schönes bike   )


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. November 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> son ma des preview von meinem bock mit neuem stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sehrrrr geil! finde schwarz rot sexy...


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (30. November 2005)

vor allem Schwarz mit Rot glänzenden Teilen SIEHT FETT AUS!!


----------



## Flatpro (30. November 2005)

oh basti, du bis ja sooo ghetto


----------



## Sele666 (30. November 2005)

türlich  brackwede in da hood....


----------



## Hertener (1. Dezember 2005)

Gefährliche Gegend   - pass uff, dass'e Dir dat nit mops'n....


----------



## Sele666 (1. Dezember 2005)

ne des wird nich so schnell passieren.... der eine der mal versucht hat kann da glaub ich nen lied singen..  naja oder auch nimmer 




shitluck


----------



## eKual (1. Dezember 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ne des wird nich so schnell passieren.... der eine der mal versucht hat kann da glaub ich nen lied singen..  naja oder auch nimmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flatpro (1. Dezember 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ne des wird nich so schnell passieren.... der eine der mal versucht hat kann da glaub ich nen lied singen..  naja oder auch nimmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach daher kommt die geschichte mit den kabelbindrn der grünen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (1. Dezember 2005)

ubs ******* verplappert


----------



## A-B-C (1. Dezember 2005)

warum hat sele 666 den bremshebel links?


----------



## jimbim (1. Dezember 2005)

weils ihm gefällt?


----------



## eKual (1. Dezember 2005)

A-B-C schrieb:
			
		

> warum hat sele 666 den bremshebel links?


du stellst fragen


----------



## Molox (1. Dezember 2005)

eKual schrieb:
			
		

> du stellst fragen




darf ich dich anpinkeln?


----------



## Sele666 (1. Dezember 2005)

A-B-C schrieb:
			
		

> warum hat sele 666 den bremshebel links?




weil ich früher nen bissl cross undso gefahren bin...


----------



## goodiecore (2. Dezember 2005)

ja....schöner bock...aber die roten parts wären mir lieber in schwarz.....aber das is ja zu STANDARD und zu wenig GHETTO und auch zu SUKKAGE aber mir taugts!


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (2. Dezember 2005)

sehr schönes rädchen...  
was mir nich ganz so gefällt is die chrom farbene kurbel.
aber jedem das seine.
sonst absolut mein geschmack!


p.s.: das is so zimelich der einzige thread hier im BMX forum den ich mir noch angucke.
hier wird in letzter zeit nur noch "mist" gepostet!
z.B. "BMX kaufen" oder "is das gut" oder "das will ich!" - mein gott dann kaufs dir doch wenn du's unbedingt willst!
wenn der thread titel wenigstens was aussagen würde so das man sich was drunter vorstellen könnte, aber nein, nur sowas "is das gut????????" (die fragezeichen sind absichtlich da hin gemacht, is ja sonst auch nich anders)! 
warum kann mann denn nich alles unter einen hut/ thread packen!? 

mein appell an alle die nen neuen thread aufmachen: stellt doch eure frage/ das rad das ihr euch kaufen wollt in einen der etlichen threads die damit zu tun haben! (gibt ja schon genug davon!)
als mich hier angemeldet hab gabs ab und zu nur so ein thread "is das gut", aber jetz isses ja schon so weit das hier jeden tag 2 oder 3 von den threads  aufgemacht werden!
also bitte, nehmt euch meinen rat zu herzen!


----------



## A-B-C (3. Dezember 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich früher nen bissl cross undso gefahren bin...


ahja, danke, ist doch garnicht so schwer ne vernünftige antwort zu geben und tut auch garnicht weh...also könntet ihr euch eure dämlichen schei$$ antworten davor auch sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (5. Dezember 2005)

1. 


2. 


3. 


4. 



ich weis standart. aber es is daaa


----------



## Molox (5. Dezember 2005)

find es trotzdem ganz hübsch...


----------



## andi. (5. Dezember 2005)

sollte ja net heisen, dass ich es hässlich finde


----------



## Flatpro (5. Dezember 2005)

für ganz krasse pussys


----------



## Sele666 (5. Dezember 2005)

mach doch ma nen bild wo man was erkennen kann flatti
ansonsten isses recht goil...


----------



## Flatpro (5. Dezember 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> mach doch ma nen bild wo man was erkennen kann flatti
> ansonsten isses recht goil...


grgr gib mich cam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (5. Dezember 2005)

bildqualli wie mit wachsblöckchen gemahlt dennoch sher schönes BMX fahrrad deyvid.
ich würde auch für das poster im hintergrund 137 ausgeben!


----------



## jimbim (5. Dezember 2005)

flachmann, sag mal parts!


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Dezember 2005)

gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## GizzZ (6. Dezember 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> für ganz krasse pussys


Is das ne neue Gabel oder hast du die nur neu angemalt? Der Sattel sieht auf jeden Fall sehr geil aus   

p.s. Deine Bremse hat sich wohl nicht durchsetzen können


----------



## sidekicker (6. Dezember 2005)

ich weiß nicht wie man eine gabel so anmalen kann  ^^


----------



## Flatpro (6. Dezember 2005)

antianmalen un so
also parts, hm

sputnic satelite
 odyssey laufräder jeweils 14mm, rnc 9t ti driver
wtp royal 165
snafu bling bling kb
coolchain
fm hanna fork
odyssey elemantary
fly 3 freunde
ody intact stütze mit wtp slim seat
odyssey aggro glü im dunkeln pedalen
helium inne reifen

v-monster vorne
revenge industries hinten

noch was vergessen?


glaub nich


----------



## Flatpro (6. Dezember 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> bildqualli wie mit wachsblöckchen gemahlt dennoch sher schönes BMX fahrrad deyvid.
> ich würde auch für das poster im hintergrund 137 ausgeben!


soll ich dir das zu weihnachten schenken das poster?


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (6. Dezember 2005)

Update:
Hazard Hinterrad
WTP stereo sprocket 28t


----------



## Flatpro (6. Dezember 2005)

wieso die felge in schwarz?


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (6. Dezember 2005)

Chrome nix lieferbar und schwarz ist eh viel geiler und bremse zieht mit MTB belägen seeehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (6. Dezember 2005)

^Hi,

was is das fuern bike?

wie viele zähne haste hinten?


----------



## UrbanJumper (6. Dezember 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich dir das zu weihnachten schenken das poster?


wenn du das machst hast du 2 optionen:
a). kuss
b). 411 barcelona trip fit+zooyork + unbezahlbares bonusmaterial was ich fett dazu haue

entscheide dich bitte schnell, denn meine küsse sind von milchbrötchen basti recht beliebt, welcher übrigens ein wunderschönes BMX-rad hat.


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (6. Dezember 2005)

28-12 ist die übersetzung 

Ich habs doppelt dat poster kanns dir auch so geben ohne dat du irgendwat machen musst so wie beim Flatpro zb 

partlist ist im Lightweight dirt und streetmopped da


----------



## Flatpro (6. Dezember 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du das machst hast du 2 optionen:
> a). kuss
> b). 411 barcelona trip fit+zooyork + unbezahlbares bonusmaterial was ich fett dazu haue
> 
> entscheide dich bitte schnell, denn meine küsse sind von milchbrötchen basti recht beliebt, welcher übrigens ein wunderschönes BMX-rad hat.


ich möcht beides un zu dem poster bekommste noch n schickes vid dabei


----------



## UrbanJumper (6. Dezember 2005)

dann nehme ich jetzt beide poster sowie das zeug vom david, geben keinen von euch beiden was und ihr könnt euch küssen.
also jetzt reichts


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (6. Dezember 2005)

Lass uns den Christopher einfach verprügeln


----------



## Flatpro (6. Dezember 2005)

milchbrötchen88 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass uns den Christopher einfach verprügeln


ja.......


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (6. Dezember 2005)

am 14ten januar wird er unser land unsicher machen

edit:
UrbanJumper. (08:14 PM) : 
jo aber wir müssen aufhören zu spamen sonst werd ich gesperrt


----------



## GizzZ (6. Dezember 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> antianmalen un so
> also parts, hm
> 
> sputnic satelite
> ...



Du scheints ja ganz schön viel Geld zu haben 
Oder hast du 2 mal im Jahr Geburtstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (7. Dezember 2005)

geh ma inne ferien nbisschenarbeiten un das is normal


----------



## goodiecore (7. Dezember 2005)

> wtp royal 165


 warum so kurz?!?!


----------



## Flatpro (7. Dezember 2005)

leichter, weniger hebel= stabiler


----------



## evil_rider (7. Dezember 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> lweniger hebel= stabiler




der grund warum ich 165er fahre, weil auf die 30g ist geschissen!


----------



## billi (7. Dezember 2005)

und die 5-10mm hebelarm machens auch nicht mehr


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (7. Dezember 2005)

OOOH doch sie entscheiden über leben und tod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (7. Dezember 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> weil auf die 30g ist geschissen!



Sagt evil...


----------



## goodiecore (8. Dezember 2005)

wollt ja net sagen dass man 175 fahren muss......hab halt nur in letzter zeit öfter gehört dass leute 165 fahrn.....daher die frage........ihr narren.....aber wenigstens konnten wieder einige was spamen....


----------



## Hügelfee (12. Dezember 2005)

Bitte nich hauen wegen der farbe.. ich finds geil


----------



## DirtJumper III (12. Dezember 2005)

individuell, find ich ganz lustig...


----------



## Sele666 (12. Dezember 2005)

öem krass


hmm etwas komisch aufgebaut teilweise... sied die laufräder radial gespeicht? wenn ja hält das? kann ich mir nich vorstellen (hinten zumindest) schaut auch recht leicht aus ... unter 10 kg?


----------



## Hügelfee (12. Dezember 2005)

komisch aufgebaut   eher individuell  
ja radial hält... bei mir zumindest.
nein wiegt leider nicht unter 10 kilo.


----------



## Sele666 (13. Dezember 2005)

ok individuell...  

aber gefällt mir eigentlich obwohl die farbe normal nich mein ding iss...


----------



## der Digge (13. Dezember 2005)

also 24 Speichen wären mir dann doch zu wenig   würd der optik wegen den Lenker im gleichen winkel fahren wie die Gabel, ansonsten alles recht stimmig bis auf den Vorbau


----------



## GizzZ (13. Dezember 2005)

Sorry aber ich find die Farbe echt bockhässlich. Ich mein nix gegen rosa oder pink aber so ein Waldfrucht-joghurt rosa gefällt mir echt nicht. Abgesehn davon find ich matte Farben eh doof :/


----------



## sidekicker (13. Dezember 2005)

is was anderes ^^  die spiechen .....hmmmm aber sonst sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JakobL (13. Dezember 2005)

neue farbe am vorderad, neues hinterrad usw...


----------



## RISE (13. Dezember 2005)

Also hat was eigenes und die Farbe hebt sich mal ab!


----------



## sidekicker (13. Dezember 2005)

jo sieht gut aus!


----------



## JakobL (13. Dezember 2005)

das hört man gerne! danke


----------



## RISE (14. Dezember 2005)

JakobL schrieb:
			
		

> das hört man gerne! danke



Deins ist auch schön, aber meine Aussage bezog sich auf dem Waldfruchtjogurt...


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (14. Dezember 2005)

JakobL schrieb:
			
		

> neue farbe am vorderad, neues hinterrad usw...



Nice...
Die rote Felge Gefääääällt mir seehr gut


----------



## Vitali (14. Dezember 2005)

Finds hässlich, liegt aber auch daran das ich bunte Laufräder absolut nicht ausstehen kann.


----------



## evil_rider (15. Dezember 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Finds hässlich, liegt aber auch daran das ich bunte Laufräder absolut nicht ausstehen kann.




kommt drauf an... wenns so gehört schon, aber aus der dose? nääää!


----------



## bella (15. Dezember 2005)

@Hügelfee, Du hast auf Deinem Biskuitroellchen das Decal Set vergessen:


Du koenntest doch Christine zu Weihnachten mit nem umgespritzten Agenten ueberraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MALCOM X (15. Dezember 2005)

cool nicht schlecht


----------



## evil_rider (15. Dezember 2005)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nich hauen wegen der farbe.. ich finds geil




die laufräde rhalten von mir bis zum bäcker...


----------



## evil_rider (15. Dezember 2005)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> komisch aufgebaut   eher individuell
> ja radial hält... bei mir zumindest.
> nein wiegt leider nicht unter 10 kilo.



meins schon, und es sieht immer noch nach BMX und nicht nach rennrad aus!


----------



## AerO (15. Dezember 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> meins schon, und es sieht immer noch nach BMX und nicht nach rennrad aus!



dann bau ma kurbeln ran..


----------



## Da-MoShAz (15. Dezember 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> dann bau ma kurbeln ran..


Bist jetzt toll?


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Dezember 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich dir das zu weihnachten schenken das poster?


hab das poster zweimal..bestell einfach was bei bmx-stuff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da-MoShAz (15. Dezember 2005)

So hier meins:




bissl dunkel..
Partlist:
Rahmen: Flybikes la Mosca 
Steuersatz: FSA pig 
Gabel:  Flybikes pantera 
Vorbau: S&M redneck LT 
Lenker: Flybikes 3amigos 
Griffe: Odi longnecks 
Barends: Flybikes
Bremse: Flybikes
Bremsklötze: Koolstops grau bald Koolstops rot
Bremskabel: Demolition linear slic bald Nokon in silber
Bremshebel: Tech 77 gekürzt, durchbohrt, gebogen
Kurbel: Primo powerbite mit KHE Ti Achse
Pedale: Odyssey J.C. bald Primo balance mag. SB
Kettenblatt: Dragonfly turbiene 25T
Kette: KMC billig Kette bald KHE collapse chain
 Laufrad vorne:  Hazard lite + fom woodstocks + Hazard  + Ti Achsmuttern von DF*
Reifen vorne: Primo the wall + KHE twiggy bald Demolition zeppelin
Laufrad hinten:  Hazard lite + fom woodstocks +Generix + Knight Ti Achse + 9t driver
Reifen hinten:  Primo comet + KHE twiggy
Sattelstange: Snafu 
Sattel: Wtp slim seat
Sattelklemme: DF*
Pegs: Leichte Titanpegs
Gewicht: 11kg mit den neuen Teilen kommt es unter 11kg


----------



## evil_rider (15. Dezember 2005)

Rahmen: pbc 
Steuersatz: fsa pig dh 
Gabel: snafu butt 
Vorbau: redneck lt 
Lenker: df kater bar 
Griffe: df 
Barends: point 
Bremse: revenge 
Bremsklötze: koolstop 
Bremskabel: nokon 
Bremshebel: shimano xt 
Kurbel: profile race eu-bb mit titanhohlachse 
Pedale: funn soljam vipers 
Kettenblatt: pbc quasar 25T 
Kette: normal size 
Laufrad vorne: alex x303 36h + sapim laser 2.0-1.5-2.0 + alu nippel + flybikes 36h + knight titanachse + alumutter(nicht peg seite) + titanmutter(pegseite) 
Reifen vorne: khr street prototype(300g) + khe twiggy 
Laufrad hinten: sun big city chrom durchbohrt 36h + sapim laser 2.0-1.5-2.0 + alu nippel + profile mini + profile 9T ti 36h + knight titanachse + alumutter(nicht peg seite) + titanmutter(pegseite) 
Reifen hinten: khr street prototype(300g) + khe twiggy 
Sattelstange: borla alu patent 
Sattel: pbc micro 
Sattelklemme: xtralite(9g) 

bilder kommen wenn komplett! 

gewicht: irgendwas einstelliges.... vorm komma!


----------



## Da-MoShAz (15. Dezember 2005)

Hey evil, ich bin bald wieder in Hamburg dann sehe ich dein Bike ja !
Ehm, achja ich komme glaub ich doch noch auf das PBC sprocket zurück..


----------



## AerO (15. Dezember 2005)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Bist jetzt toll?



warn krasser insider, also schnauze!


----------



## Da-MoShAz (15. Dezember 2005)

Ach halts maul Spast!


----------



## AerO (15. Dezember 2005)

ich werde dein unkameradschaftliches verhalten einem moderatoren melden, der daraufhin deinen beitrag löschen wird! ich hoffe das wird dir eine lehre sein!


----------



## Da-MoShAz (15. Dezember 2005)

Oh nein


----------



## evil_rider (15. Dezember 2005)

ihr seit beide scheiße!


----------



## Hügelfee (15. Dezember 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> die laufräde rhalten von mir bis zum bäcker...


mag ja sein daß die laufräder bei dir nur bis zum bäcker halten.   Ich hab radfahrn so einigermaßen gelernt und bei mir halten radial eingespeichte laufräder nun mittlerweile seit mehr als 10 jahren und ich hatte nie probleme damit. Es gibt hier auch noch einige andere leute die radial fahren, und ob du`s glaubst oder nicht bei denen hällts auch.
Find ich übrigens total toll daß dein rad unter 10 kilo wiegt und trotzdem nicht nach rennrad aussieht


----------



## evil_rider (15. Dezember 2005)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> mag ja sein daß die laufräder bei dir nur bis zum bäcker halten.   Ich hab radfahrn so einigermaßen gelernt und bei mir halten radial eingespeichte laufräder nun mittlerweile seit mehr als 10 jahren und ich hatte nie probleme damit. Es gibt hier auch noch einige andere leute die radial fahren, und ob du`s glaubst oder nicht bei denen hällts auch.
> Find ich übrigens total toll daß dein rad unter 10 kilo wiegt und trotzdem nicht nach rennrad aussieht



wenn radial so geil ist, warum fährst dann kaum noch einer?   

ach ich weiß... weil ausgerissende nabenflansche so extrem uncool sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (25. Dezember 2005)

hier ma mein rad


----------



## sidekicker (25. Dezember 2005)

sehr große ähnlichkeit von den partz..

http://img426.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wtpundso7zt.jpg


----------



## sidekicker (25. Dezember 2005)

so is bissel besser


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (25. Dezember 2005)

und hier mal meins
WTP Addict 05 mit ein Paar Updates:
Primo Hollowbite Kurbeln,ne noch nicht montierte Cool Chain,Demolition Pedale, Odyssey Slic Cabel,Twenty Ditch Seat ,Hazard Lite Felge, Odyssey Hazard Nabe


----------



## King Jens one (26. Dezember 2005)

mein WTP Addict ist auch verändert worden. Hab nen neues Laufrad hinten drin Odyssey Hazard lite felge mit Hazard Nabe. Dit Kettenblatt ist och nicht orginal. Demnächst kommt ne neue Kurbel. Ick finde dit 05er Addict ist geiler als dit 06er Addict.


----------



## goodiecore (26. Dezember 2005)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:
			
		

> und hier mal meins
> WTP Addict 05 mit ein Paar Updates:
> Primo Hollowbite Kurbeln,ne noch nicht montierte Cool Chain,Demolition Pedale, Odyssey Slic Cabel,Twenty Ditch Seat ,Hazard Lite Felge, Odyssey Hazard Nabe




Dreh dir die Demoliton Pins aus den Pedalen und schmir dir en bisschen lockite oder wat in der richtung drauf......sonst haste net lange freude damit.... 


Hier is meins mit allem neu......fast


----------



## *Souly* (28. Dezember 2005)

hallo

mein eastern ace of spades






nen anderer sattel und eine andere sattelstütze kommt noch!

mfg souly


----------



## goodiecore (28. Dezember 2005)

soulrider#1 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> mein eastern ace of spades
> 
> ...



aber hallo!!!!


----------



## sidekicker (28. Dezember 2005)

schaut sehr schön ! aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tumor-pdm (29. Dezember 2005)

Okay der Sattel is nicht mehr so frisch, aber egal !


----------



## Flatpro (29. Dezember 2005)

tut mir leid, aber da is irgendwie garnix frisch


----------



## Marvellous (29. Dezember 2005)

tumor-pdm schrieb:
			
		

> Okay der Sattel is nicht mehr so frisch, aber egal !



Looks like you need a new seat.


----------



## goodiecore (29. Dezember 2005)

looks like you need a new bike 

aber genug gelästert  die Gabel is schwer im kommen ...so in Chrom....ich sags euch!


----------



## goodiecore (29. Dezember 2005)

tumor-pdm schrieb:
			
		

> Okay der Sattel is nicht mehr so frisch, aber egal !



dersattel gleicht irgendwie deinem namen 





> tumor-pdm


----------



## tumor-pdm (29. Dezember 2005)

Alles easy Jungs !

Der Rahmen hat inzwischen 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel, wurde schonmal am Unterohr geschweisst, die Gabel ist eine der ersten MoFo´s von Dragonfly. 
Das Rad fährt fährt sich wunderbar und ich krieg nich gleich die Krise bei Kratzern!

Und ich hol mir jetzt bestimmt keinen neuen Hobel mehr wenn ich inzwischen eh zu oft mit Knieschmerzen fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (29. Dezember 2005)

@ tumor-pdm
Aha, jemand aus der Fahrer-mit-Bremse-am-Vorderrad-Fraktion! 
Mal BTW eine Frage: Was für ein Rahmen ist das? Herst./Typ?


----------



## jimbim (29. Dezember 2005)

hmmm ich seh da keinen sattel, nur nen tumor aus stoff und isolierband!
@Marvellous: where are u from?


----------



## tumor-pdm (29. Dezember 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> @ tumor-pdm
> Aha, jemand aus der Fahrer-mit-Bremse-am-Vorderrad-Fraktion!
> Mal BTW eine Frage: Was für ein Rahmen ist das? Herst./Typ?



Jepp mit VR , da ich nicht der Freund von Nosepicks OHNE Bremse bin. Das is nen Hoffman Bikes Big Daddy, eigentlich nen Flatland Rahmen aber mir passt der ganz gut zum Rampe/Street fahren.






Ja und der Sattel sieht beschi$$en aus und ist auch beschi$$en, bloss wer sitzt denn schon drauf ? Ich brauch den maximal zum klemmen beim Lenkerdrehen ! Vielleicht besorg ich mir mal nen neuen !


----------



## Hertener (30. Dezember 2005)

> eigentlich nen Flatland Rahmen


Dann ist der Winkel der Head-Tube sicherlich etwas größer!? Wie fährt sich das?


----------



## Sele666 (30. Dezember 2005)

mein fly:
10,3 kg











flybikes pundai rahmen (spanisch/internal)
wtp everlast gabel(wird demnächst gegen wtp excalibur getauscht)
profile race kurbel
profile titan kurbelachse
profile imperial 25T
xpedo mx 3 magnesium/titan pedale
odyssey hazard lite rim
odyssey hazard rear hub lhd
profile titanachse
rnc titanmuttern
primo speichen
tioga alunippel
primo comet
wtp pi 14mm front hub (kommt bald odyssey vandero race 9,5mm hohlachse)
alex 303 rim
macneil sl sattelkombo
snafu cornrad clamp
odyssey elementary stem
odyssey civilian suelo
martinez grips
goldfinger hebel
odyssey slic (bald nokon)
odyssey evolver 
eagel claw 2 beläge schwarz
bestparts titan alu peg


----------



## cryptic. (30. Dezember 2005)

extrem nice


----------



## jimbim (30. Dezember 2005)

******* man wie viel haste denn dafür bezahlt???


----------



## Flatpro (30. Dezember 2005)

ja meine meinung kennste ja scho


----------



## sidekicker (30. Dezember 2005)

da fehlt noch n CK steuersatz^^ 
is sehr geil des raad,,vom wtp bis zu dem jetzt hasse doch bestimmt 6000 ausgegeben (also alles in allem mit bmx !)


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. Dezember 2005)

yo sehr geil, sehr gute farbcombo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (30. Dezember 2005)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> da fehlt noch n CK steuersatz^^
> is sehr geil des raad,,vom wtp bis zu dem jetzt hasse doch bestimmt 6000â¬ ausgegeben (also alles in allem mit bmx !)




ck iss nich.. iss internal...

und zum preiÃ naja sag ich ma nix zu


----------



## Molox (30. Dezember 2005)

sehr sehr geil


----------



## Vollmilch (30. Dezember 2005)

schönes rad..muss man sagen...wenn ich mir meins dagegen angucke...da is meins sozusagen nen käfer und deins nen mustang


----------



## Flatpro (30. Dezember 2005)

zum BEWERTEN bitte druffklicken^^

rahmen: sputnic satelite
kurbel: royal
hr: odyssey 04 +hazard + twiggy+ v-monster 1.95
vr: odyssey 14mm + hazard +twiggy+ v-monster
gabel: fm hanna fork
vorbau: odyssey elementary
lenker: flybikes 3 amigos
kb: snafu lite sprocket 25t
kette: kmc koolchain
stütze: odyssey intact
sattel: wtp slimseat
pedalen: odyssey jc glüh im dunkeln
griffe: odi longnecks
gewicht: irgendwas unter 11


----------



## BruteX23 (30. Dezember 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ich seh da keinen sattel, nur nen tumor aus stoff und isolierband!
> @Marvellous: where are u from?


Marvellous ist aus Litauen, genauer aus der 500000 Einwohner Stadt Vilnius.


----------



## Renegado (30. Dezember 2005)

Wie gesagt mochte das Rad scho immer! aber mit der andren Gabel fand ichs schöner! Alles in allem trotzdem ne 10


----------



## sidekicker (31. Dezember 2005)

gabel wieder hellblau und lenker wieder sandfarben dan isses wieder des geilste 20er aus m forum!^^ 

hmm nur jetzt zuzeit hat sele s raad den 1 platz eingenommen !


----------



## anti-gravity (31. Dezember 2005)

ja hat es


----------



## tumor-pdm (1. Januar 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist der Winkel der Head-Tube sicherlich etwas größer!? Wie fährt sich das?




Angenehm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (1. Januar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> zum BEWERTEN bitte druffklicken^^
> 
> rahmen: sputnic satelite
> kurbel: royal
> ...



schönes rad ^^ *ggg*  löl *duck und weg* hihi


----------



## Da-MoShAz (1. Januar 2006)

Rahmen: Flybikes la Mosca 
Steuersatz: FSA pig 
Gabel: Flybikes pantera 
Vorbau: S&M redneck LT 
Lenker: Flybikes 3amigos 
Griffe: Odi longnecks 
Barends: Flybikes
Bremse: Flybikes
Bremsklötze: Koolstops lachsrot
Bremskabel: Demolition linear slic
Bremshebel: Tech 77 gekürzt, durchbohrt, gebogen
Kurbel: Primo powerbite mit KHE Ti Achse
Pedale: Primo balance magnesium SB
Kettenblatt: Dragonfly turbiene 25T
Kette: KHE collapse chain
Laufrad vorne: Hazard lite + fom woodstocks + Hazard + Ti Achsmuttern von DF*
Reifen vorne: Demolition zeppelin + KHE twiggy
Laufrad hinten: Hazard lite + fom woodstocks +Generix + Knight Ti Achse + 9t driver
Reifen hinten: Primo comet 
Sattelstange: Snafu j-light
Sattel: Wtp slim seat
Sattelklemme: DF*
Pegs: Leichte Titanpegs
Gewicht: 11.2 
Und in den nächsten Tagen kommen :
Goldfinger in schwarz
Demolition Griffe
Primo comet vorne
Proper VR in schwarz
Dann wiegt es ohne Pegs so 10.8


----------



## Flatpro (1. Januar 2006)

anaaaaaaalintruder ansonsten bis aufs vr sehr schick


----------



## Vitali (2. Januar 2006)

*Rahmen: * S&M Light as ****, lime green, Brakemounts am CS
*Steuersatz:* FSA IMPACT Internal
*Gabel:* WTP Exalibur Light 2006
*Vorbau:* Shadow Conspiracy Front Load mit Superstar Elect Hollow Bolts
*Lenker:* Proper Proclaimer Light
*Griffe:* COALITION Team Grips
*Barends:* Plastik
*Bremse: * Fly Bikes
*Bremsklötze:* Vans
*Bremskabel*: Nokon
*Bremshebel:* Odyssey Monolever Small
*Kurbel:* WTP Royal mit Titan Achse und S&M Mid BB Lager
*Pedale: * NC-17 Mag
*Kettenblatt:* Kabal 25t
*Kette:*Black Ghetto Chain
*Laufrad vorne:* Sun Rhyno lite durchbohrt +  Primo Speichen + Profile Mini schwarz mit Studs + KHE Twiggy @36h
*Reifen vorne:* Primo Dirtmonster 1.95
*Laufrad hinten:* Sun Rhyno lite chrom durchbohrt + Primo Speichen + Profile Mini schwarz mit Studs, RHD + Profile 9T ti Driver @36H 
*Reifen hinten*: Primo V-Monster
*Sattelstange*: Fit Bikes Alu
*Sattel:* Demolition F1
*Sattelklemme:* Coaltion

10KG


----------



## AerO (2. Januar 2006)

sehr sehr schön!


----------



## Hügelfee (3. Januar 2006)

Rahmen: Mutiny Sinister
Gabel: MCNeal ID
Lenker: MCNeal 
Vorbau: Profile H.I.P.
Kurbel: Profile
Kb: Wtp 5star modifiziert
Pedale: Primo mg
Sattel/Stange: MCNeal modifiziert
Sattelklemme: Eigenbau
Laufrad vo:Nabe eigenbau, Primo Balance, Dirt m
Laufrad hi: Ody Hazzard, Primo Ballance, V monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eKual (3. Januar 2006)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen: Mutiny Sinister
> Gabel: MCNeal ID
> Lenker: MCNeal
> Vorbau: Profile H.I.P.
> ...


nice !!


----------



## fashizzel (6. Januar 2006)

jo ich hab jetzt auch son 20" ding


----------



## Da-MoShAz (6. Januar 2006)

1. Sahne dude.. aber haste zu viel Geld ?


----------



## fashizzel (6. Januar 2006)

laufräder, rahmen, gabel, lenker sind gebraucht gekauft


----------



## jimbim (6. Januar 2006)

ein paar infos?????


----------



## Flatpro (6. Januar 2006)

profile naben wtp slim seat sun rims welche weis ich nich.. dirt monster 
diatech bremse? fesh nokkon, 5 star deluxe,kool chain, redneck lt ..... frag doch einfach was du wissen möchtest.. was sin das für felgen?


----------



## fashizzel (7. Januar 2006)

wtp frenzy, macneil gabel, lenker, wtp vorbau, gary young griffe, odyssey monolever, nokons, ad990, wtp royal, wtp 5 star, kmc premium, profile mini, ryhno light, high 5, primo vmonster,dirt monster, coalition sattelstütze, wtp slim seat


----------



## UrbanJumper (7. Januar 2006)

mit dem sehr schönen neuen rad auch ein sehr schöner neuer helm?


----------



## fashizzel (7. Januar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem sehr schönen neuen rad auch ein sehr schöner neuer helm?


hehe.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (7. Januar 2006)

sowas ähnliches wollte ich auch fragen... mit dem mtb helm auffm bmx fahren ist nämlich verboten 

scheyn übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lolli (7. Januar 2006)

welcher reifen is eigentlich der leichteste ?? *dooffrag*


----------



## sidekicker (8. Januar 2006)

12,6 kg  





hmm


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. Januar 2006)

12,9kg


----------



## jimbim (8. Januar 2006)

sieht gut aus, pegless?und kabelbinder würd es schöner machen!


----------



## jimbim (8. Januar 2006)

Lolli schrieb:
			
		

> welcher reifen is eigentlich der leichteste ?? *dooffrag*


khe premium


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. Januar 2006)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> sieht gut aus, pegless?und kabelbinder würd es schöner machen!



thx 
peg hab ich nur eines, hinten links. 
kabelbinder wo hin?


----------



## jimbim (8. Januar 2006)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> thx
> peg hab ich nur eines, hinten links.
> kabelbinder wo hin?


ans oberrohr beim steuerrohr , damit das kabel da nich so hängt!


----------



## sidekicker (12. Januar 2006)

neu sind :
atomlab trailking pedale,path tire,und griffe
ja gabel farbe is auch ma wieder anders..
gewicht is immer noch 12,6


----------



## sidekicker (12. Januar 2006)

partlist:
rahmen: wtp
gabel    : wtp
kurbeln : fitbikes alu
hr          : kompl. odyssey hazard
vr          : verkrüppeltes salt/alex rims  ding
kb         : flybikes 33t
kette     : koolchain
vorbau  : salt
lenker   : wtp
sattel    : f1 slim seat
stütze   : ka
klemme: primo
pedale  : atomlab trailking
mäntel  : odyssey path,animal glh
steuers.: fsa pig dh pro
griffe     : 100 ohh ringe oder odi toadstool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (12. Januar 2006)

ich fabd es sah mit der gelben gabel braller aus


----------



## sidekicker (12. Januar 2006)

ja naja..^^ des gelb hatte ich 3 tage und des war schon voll "vergammelt und so"


----------



## Flatpro (12. Januar 2006)

was das fürn lenker? der is schick


----------



## sidekicker (12. Januar 2006)

ja wen ich ganzehrlich bin ...KA^^ naja son wtp is des glaub ich der standart an nem addcit dran is


----------



## AerO (12. Januar 2006)

Rahmen: Fly Pantera 20,6"
Gabel: Odyssey Race 41T
Lenker: Odyssey Civilian Lite 7,75"
Vorbau: Fly Malaga
Griffe: WTP Defcon
Barends: Kink Lite
Bremse: Revenge
Kabel: Nokon
Hebel: Odyssey Monolever small
Pads: Supra2 schwarz
Kurbel: Profile Race 170mm
Blatt: Profile Imperial Titan 28T
Kette: Premium Chain
Hinterrad: Sun Rhyno Lite welded ; Profile Mini Titan Achse + Driver 10T ; DT 2,0mm
Vorderrad: Sun Rhyno Lite welded ; Profile Mini ; DT 2,0mm
Reifen: Fly Ruben
Sattel: WTP Slim
Stütze: Eastern
Klemme: RNC Alu

eine hochleistung meiner fotokunst!
mehr inner galerie..


----------



## Tobster (13. Januar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT00336.JPG[/IM*]
> 
> Rahmen: Fly Pantera 20,6"
> Gabel: Odyssey Race 41T
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (13. Januar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> [IM]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT00336.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> Rahmen: Fly Pantera 20,6"
> Gabel: Odyssey Race 41T
> ...




Damned cute!


----------



## Flatpro (13. Januar 2006)

was wiegt das ding, schaut echt süüüß aus


----------



## sidekicker (13. Januar 2006)

weiß er nich hab ich auch schon gefragt ......^^


----------



## RISE (13. Januar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> weiß er nich



Die einzig richtige Antwort auf diese Frage!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. Januar 2006)

Hier mal mein Eastern Bikes Element :

Bisher ist alles original bis auf :

den Sattel (Bulls Sattel / ehemaliger MTB Sattel)

die Farbe der Pedale (vorher schwarz jetzt silber-gold Mischung)

Kette (andere Kette ist gerissen jetzt eine etwas dickere Khe.)

Schon bestellt kommt bald : 

Neue Pedale: Snafu concave Pedals SB !!
Neues Sprocket : WTP Stereo Sprocket


So hier das Bike:

http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/3175/dscf14154ch.jpg

http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/129/dscf14171cg.jpg


Das neu kolorierte Pedal:

http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/1642/dscf14162wy.jpg

Ich bitte um Kommentare


----------



## [email protected] (15. Januar 2006)

is mir zuviel dran....VR bremse weg, rotor weg, sattelstütze weiter rein und nen gescheiten sattel drauf, auf einer seite die pegs weg, dann is ganz in ordnung....die HR felge find ich hässlich


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. Januar 2006)

Jo das polierte find ich auch hässlich. Aber naja bisher noch keine neue Felge.

Naja VR Bremse weg ok.. Aber zum bischen Flatland üben isses ganz hilfreich wenn sie auch nciht so stark ist.

rotor find ich ganz ok wird dranbleiben.


----------



## sidekicker (15. Januar 2006)

sattel tiefer.. vr bremse ab. n paar sticker ab,(neuer sattel is ja schon am kommen..
ich würde ne 7 geben


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. Januar 2006)

würdest du das ganze eastern bikes stickerteil wegmachen oder nur einzelne wie das "Element"


----------



## Hertener (15. Januar 2006)

Alle Aufkleber abmachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (15. Januar 2006)

Aufkleber hab 
Sattel weiter rein und VR bremse ab und nen neuen sattel und andere sattelstellung


----------



## man1ac (15. Januar 2006)

Rahmen Sputnic cpt. cracho 20.75
Kurbel Primo Powerbite
Kettenblatt Mac Neil 33 T
Kette KMC Cool chain
Pedale Demolition
Sattel Primo Pentagon
Lenker Wtp Le Tigre
Gabel Wtp Excalibur
Pegs Animal Lite
Vorbau S&M Redneck
Felge Sun Rhyno Lite
Nabe HR WTP Pi Hub
Rizel Odyssey 13t
Reifen Animal GLH
Reifen Animal GLH
Felge Odyssey Hazzard Lite
Nabe Vr WTP Pi Hub
Speichen Primo 84 Stk
Steuersatz FSA The Pig

12.1 kg


----------



## Tobster (15. Januar 2006)

eastern bikes - element o6


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (15. Januar 2006)

Ist das mit dem Sattel nach hinten stellen eigentl. nur Style oder bringt das auch was?

Kann man sich da besser nach hinten lehnen?


----------



## Flatpro (15. Januar 2006)

das nennt sich bequem bei sonem tiefen sattel


----------



## sidekicker (15. Januar 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen Sputnic cpt. cracho 20.75
> Kurbel Primo Powerbite
> Kettenblatt Mac Neil 33 T
> Kette KMC Cool chain
> ...







hammer gabel-farbe..


----------



## BruteX23 (15. Januar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> das nennt sich bequem bei sonem tiefen sattel


der 1lLu$ioN is halt nich ganz so groß


----------



## sidekicker (15. Januar 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> eastern bikes - element o6




die silbernen spiechen und des silber.. kb gefallen mir nicht so aber sonst jut


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Januar 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c86/FlowteamRider/IMG_0226.jpg
> 
> eastern bikes - element o6



sieht gut und clean aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da-MoShAz (15. Januar 2006)

Hey Tobi, wird zeit, dass ich auch mal fahre auf deinem Bike 
Freue mich aber schon auf mein neuen Rahmen!!


----------



## Tobster (15. Januar 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> sieht gut und clean aus...




recht herzlichen dank  ... 

@ mo...ich komm ma lang die woche wegen dem bremshebel denn kannst fahren!!!

tobi


----------



## alöx (16. Januar 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> bild
> 
> Rahmen Sputnic cpt. cracho 20.75
> Kurbel Primo Powerbite
> ...


Was bewegte dich zu LSD? (nur so als Frage) Ich mag dein Vorbau und die Gabelfarbe ... was ist das für eine Farbe?

So sah mein Kinderrad im Juli 2004 aus. Da waren große Kettenblätter noch normal...


----------



## man1ac (16. Januar 2006)

@alöx: zum lhd bewegte mich das ich bei mienen moscher stiel nicht die kanze zeit das kg schrote und das man nocht hängenbleibt

@sidekicker: der vordere reifen sieht prall aus is das dreck oder kunst?


----------



## sidekicker (16. Januar 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> @alöx: zum lhd bewegte mich das ich bei mienen moscher stiel nicht die kanze zeit das kg schrote und das man nocht hängenbleibt
> 
> @sidekicker: der vordere reifen sieht prall aus is das dreck oder kunst?




ähm ich blaub du verwechstelst da was ^^ du meinst doch des vom tobster ??
schaut aber echt gut aus....


----------



## j.e.t. (16. Januar 2006)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das mit dem Sattel nach hinten stellen eigentl. nur Style oder bringt das auch was?
> 
> Kann man sich da besser nach hinten lehnen?


das bringt sogar sehr viel...
1. du kommst nicht so leicht zwischen sattel und reifen wenn du mal falsch landest
2. ne landung von nem sprung ist schräg, also auch das rad wenn du landest, und wenn du da mal nicht auf die pedale kommst landest du mitm arsch auf nem waagerechten sattel
logisch oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (16. Januar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> ähm ich blaub du verwechstelst da was ^^ du meinst doch des vom tobster ??
> schaut aber echt gut aus....



also zur erklärung bezüglich dem zeug auf dem reifen : ich weiß es selber nicht, was das ist. der reifen wurde mir so geliefert und ich vermute das ist talkum oder sonst irgendwas  ... es geht zumindest nicht so schnell weg, aber es stört auch nicht weiter, daher kümmer ich mich da nicht so drum 
- freut mich das mein rad gefällt...

tobi


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (17. Januar 2006)




----------



## sidekicker (17. Januar 2006)

der voxom vorbau gefällt mir nicht so aber sonst super..


----------



## RedRex (18. Januar 2006)




----------



## sidekicker (18. Januar 2006)

isses bremskabel nicht n bissel sehr lang ?^^ schwubbelt des nicht an vr ?^^


----------



## Flatpro (18. Januar 2006)

kannst du^^ dieses zeichen^^ nicht^^ eingrenzen^^ ?

^^?
#
darüberhinaus is auch noch n fehler in deiner sig... das einzig wahre muss es heissen


----------



## sidekicker (18. Januar 2006)

ja ok^^ wen du des sagts......^^


----------



## sidekicker (18. Januar 2006)

so singnatur repariert !


----------



## RedRex (18. Januar 2006)

ja bremskabel wird vor wicked noch gekürzt, kommt aber nichts ans vr... ich dachte nur das es mit kabelbindern geht, aber die kleinen schlehten vom mike reißen beim bunnybarspin ständig...


----------



## wannabe_old (19. Januar 2006)

milchbrötchen88 schrieb:
			
		

>



sidekicker hat recht, jetzt noch nen schnuckeliger vorbau und es ist supergeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakbiker (22. Januar 2006)

Hier ist mein Dirt/Street BMX


----------



## man1ac (22. Januar 2006)

mach doch mien dein lenker in die richtige stellung sieht ja graussam aus 

ansonsten gefällt es mir ganz gut


----------



## jimbim (22. Januar 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> mach doch mien dein lenker in die richtige stellung sieht ja graussam aus
> 
> ansonsten gefällt es mir ganz gut


das ist immer noch geschmackssache


----------



## Lolli (22. Januar 2006)

addict 06


----------



## AerO (22. Januar 2006)

ich merk schon, chicago ist wieder im kommen.


----------



## Flatpro (22. Januar 2006)

solange es einem taugt


----------



## sidekicker (22. Januar 2006)

ebent


----------



## HEIZER (22. Januar 2006)

Bike von meinem 7 jährigen Sohn, Sattel ist mittlerweile tiefer


----------



## XnX (22. Januar 2006)

Servus !

So, hier endlich mal meins. Wegen Pedalen... Ja ich weiß, die passen nicht ! *lol* Werden bei Gelegenheit getauscht bzw. umgesprayt.

XnX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W4hlurn3 (22. Januar 2006)

XnX schrieb:
			
		

> Servus !
> 
> So, hier endlich mal meins. Wegen Pedalen... Ja ich weiß, die passen nicht ! *lol* Werden bei Gelegenheit getauscht bzw. umgesprayt.
> 
> XnX



ich finds hübsch


----------



## Tobster (22. Januar 2006)

XnX schrieb:
			
		

> Servus !
> 
> So, hier endlich mal meins. Wegen Pedalen... Ja ich weiß, die passen nicht ! *lol* Werden bei Gelegenheit getauscht bzw. umgesprayt.
> 
> ...


----------



## XnX (22. Januar 2006)

Thank you !


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2006)

mir gefallen grad die goldenen pedalen....passt irgendwie


----------



## der Digge (22. Januar 2006)

Pedale sind gut, lass dat bloss so, schaut sonst langweilig aus.


----------



## XnX (22. Januar 2006)

Vorerst lass ich die sowieso dran. Mal schauen was die zeit bringt.

XnX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Januar 2006)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> Pedale sind gut, lass dat bloss so, schaut sonst langweilig aus.



jo stimmt! dran lassen, weil so isses echt top....


----------



## sidekicker (22. Januar 2006)

sattelstange is da so des einzigste was ich da  nich schön finde.....


----------



## XnX (22. Januar 2006)

Na ja bisher hält die wunderbar. Wenn sie kaputt geht oder ich zu viel Geld habe kommt da viellei mal was andres, aber zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## sidekicker (22. Januar 2006)

recht haste..!


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. Januar 2006)

endlich fertig!!!!


----------



## sidekicker (28. Januar 2006)

gewicht?


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. Januar 2006)

etwas unter 12kg!


----------



## Flatpro (28. Januar 2006)

pegless und dann noch so schwer? muss wohl an dem hässlichen whishbone liegen


----------



## evil_rider (28. Januar 2006)

am hinterrad liegt es nicht, dürfte das leichteste streettaugliche HR sein das es momentan in deutschland gibt...


----------



## Estoniaclan (28. Januar 2006)

jo am hinterrad wirds net liegen!!

liegt an der gabel und dem lenker!! da wird mit der zeit dann auch noch gespart! ausserdem hab ich vorne 14mm was man eigentlich net brauch!!

und pegs kommen auch noch dran, und evtl bremse ab!!
ach ja und ich habs mit ner personenwage gewogen, weil ich keine richtige da hab!

cheers
Kosta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (28. Januar 2006)

Waage, gut und günstig. Habe ich mir auch geholt und kann das Ding nur empfehlen.


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. Januar 2006)

jo thx nehm ich mir zu herzen!


----------



## Deleted 37613 (29. Januar 2006)

Estoniaclan schrieb:
			
		

> endlich fertig!!!!




Was is´n das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Tobster (29. Januar 2006)

steht doch da druff...wethepeople...

ne ne ist wohl ein Macneil Jay Miron 2005


----------



## Deleted 37613 (29. Januar 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> steht doch da druff...wethepeople...
> 
> ne ne ist wohl ein Macneil Jay Miron 2005



Ich meinte nicht den Hersteller sondern den Rahmentyp.


----------



## der Digge (29. Januar 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte nicht den Hersteller sondern den Rahmentyp.


und?


----------



## zmaulta (29. Januar 2006)

hier ist meins(ist jetz nur nen Twenty seat dran und bremsleitung vernünftig) :


----------



## sidekicker (29. Januar 2006)

hmm ich hätte den slim drauf gelassen ! "biss auf gabel vorbau sattelklemmen farbe" sehr schön!..


----------



## Estoniaclan (29. Januar 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte nicht den Hersteller sondern den Rahmentyp.



weiß net genau was du jetzt meinst, aber der 20,5"TT
ansonste wie gesagt jay miron 2005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (29. Januar 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte nicht den Hersteller sondern den Rahmentyp.



hersteller: macneil
rahmenname: jay miron 
herstellungsjahr: 2005
rahmentyp: bmx kinderfahrrad rahmen
oberrohrlänge: 20,5 inch

also was will man denn da noch mehr wissen?!  

damit sollte alles gesagt sein oder...

tobi


----------



## Bike Lane (29. Januar 2006)

Hi,

so hier mein bike. befindet sich zwar noch im aufbau, aber nächsten monat wird es fertig sein.






ciao, Marius!


----------



## Deleted 37613 (30. Januar 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> hersteller: macneil
> rahmenname: jay miron
> herstellungsjahr: 2005
> rahmentyp: bmx kinderfahrrad rahmen
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, gestern wars schon zu spät.


----------



## Da-MoShAz (30. Januar 2006)

Schön, aber ich finde Giftgrün hässlich und will, dass die Farbe verboten wird !


----------



## A-B-C (30. Januar 2006)

die gefällt grün nicht  ?
ich habe hier noch eins, meins !

rahmen: fom red october 21"
lenker: automatic downtownbar
vorbau: irgend ein generix 
gabel: odyssey dirt fork
sattel: primo hämorid
naben: wtp pi
kettenblatt: animal
kette: cool chain (das scheiß ding wird aber die nächsten tage gegen rigida street getauscht)
griffe: revenge industries pot grips
sattelstütze: coalition
reifen: primo

ich glaube das wars...


----------



## Tobster (30. Januar 2006)

Crush schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Hinweis, gestern wars schon zu spät.



klar klar, ist doch kein problem  -- ich helfe doch gerne wenn es möglich ist (manchmal zumindest..)

ans abc:
mir gefällt das radl!! auch mit dem grün 

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (30. Januar 2006)

Das Grüne gefällt mir super gut.
Das vom zmaulta auch, schicke Gabel.


----------



## Da-MoShAz (30. Januar 2006)

Moins :
Rahmen: Standard 250S
Steuersatz: Chris King
Gabel:  Flybikes pantera 
Vorbau: S&M redneck LT 
Lenker: Flybikes 3amigos 
Griffe: Demolition
Barends: Plastik 
Bremse: Flybikes
Bremsklötze: Koolstops lachsrot
Bremskabel: Demolition
Bremshebel: Goldfinger
Kurbel: Profile mit Ti Achse und Profile Lagern
Pedale: Primo balance magnesium SB
Kettenblatt: Dragonfly turbiene 25T
Kette: KHE collapse chain
Laufrad vorne: Proper LR
Reifen vorne: Primo Comet 1.95 + KHE twiggy
Laufrad hinten:  Hazard lite + fom woodstocks +Generix + Knight Ti Achse +  9t driver
Reifen hinten:  Primo comet 1.95 + KHE twiggy
Sattelstange: Snafu j-light
Sattel: Wtp slim seat
Sattelklemme: DF*
Pegs: Leichte Titanpegs
Gewicht: 10.7


----------



## Mador (30. Januar 2006)

So mal meins. Ist zwar nicht das schönste, aber für ein Felt Base passt es schon finde ich. Der Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich noch schwarz. 
Sagt mal was ihr davon haltet.

      Bye Seby


----------



## Da-MoShAz (30. Januar 2006)

Lenker nach hinten, dann "Ghetto"


----------



## Mador (30. Januar 2006)

Wieso dann Ghetto? 
Nein ich bin nicht so ein dummer BMX Poser der BMX fährt weil er dann cool ist. Also nur so nebenbei...


----------



## evil_rider (30. Januar 2006)

Mador schrieb:
			
		

> So mal meins. Ist zwar nicht das schönste, aber für ein Felt Base passt es schon finde ich. Der Rahmen wird wahrscheinlich noch schwarz.
> Sagt mal was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> Bye Seby




lenker nach hinten(eine linie mit der gabel), sattel ganz runter, sattel in einer linie mit dem oberrohr und passt...


----------



## evil_rider (30. Januar 2006)

mal aktuell....






ja, ich weiß... müsste mal wieder aufräumen....


----------



## monster.of.rollz (30. Januar 2006)

schönes rad aber der sattel is zum :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## man1ac (30. Januar 2006)

nete karre wassn des für nen satel der is hässlich 

dir fehlt ne speiche hinten


----------



## evil_rider (30. Januar 2006)

ne, mir fehlen 4 speichen hinten... trendiges 32h laufrad halt! 

sattel = hausmarke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. Januar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> mal aktuell....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fettes Plus wegen der Kurbel bekomm bald auch eine leider mit Stahlachse aber egal 

Fettes Minus wegen dem Sattel tse Bocas ist doch B.O.C   Machs wie alle und kauf dir den WTP Slim Seat 

Und lass man wieder über ICQ laber grade jetzt und in den nächsten Wochen habe ich semiprofesionelle Hilfe beim Bikeaufbau besonders nötig


----------



## evil_rider (30. Januar 2006)

habe leider kaum zeit... bin auch meistens net daheim sondern bei meiner besseren hälfte(da nix ICQ) oder unterwegs... :-/


----------



## Estoniaclan (30. Januar 2006)

so siehts nämlich aus.....


----------



## Deleted 37613 (30. Januar 2006)

Und nich anders..


----------



## Mador (30. Januar 2006)

Vielen Dank! Werde dass ändern und dann morgen noch mal ein Bild reinsetzten.

     Bye Seby


----------



## derFisch (30. Januar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> mal aktuell....
> 
> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/5365/radl0fb.jpg[img]
> 
> ...


----------



## evil_rider (30. Januar 2006)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> erzählste mir was über die parts?




pbc, profile, flybikes, df, s&m, sun, alex, dt, sapim, wellgo, kmc, odyssey, shadow, nokon, snafu, fsa, shimano, khe, primo, schwalbe....


----------



## Flatpro (30. Januar 2006)

ich war zu langsam


----------



## derFisch (30. Januar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> pbc, profile, flybikes, df, s&m, sun, alex, dt, sapim, wellgo, kmc, odyssey, shadow, nokon, snafu, fsa, shimano, khe, primo, schwalbe....


jetz bin ich glücklich 

schönes prachtstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad1080 (30. Januar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich weiß... müsste mal wieder aufräumen....



und streichen


----------



## evil_rider (30. Januar 2006)

bad1080 schrieb:
			
		

> und streichen




nö, sieht nach 2 wochen eh wieder so an der wand aus...


----------



## rex_sl (30. Januar 2006)

die felge is ja krass. kommt extrem mit dem weißwandreifen. hast du jetzt schonmal den khe faltreifen angetestet??? und wieso hast du normale schrauben in der kurbel. kauf mal flush mounts. kommt edler rüber. gibts ja jetzt auch aus titan, genauso wie die kettenblattschraube


----------



## evil_rider (30. Januar 2006)

felge: big city(endlich keine sorgen mehr machen, ob die felge die nächste gap auch übersteht...)
reifen: v-monster
ja habe ich... guck mal ans VR... der 2. liegt hier neben mir, aber da wirds bei der bremse eng... :-/

aber immerhin nur 330g/stk.


----------



## rex_sl (30. Januar 2006)

ja mein m tread wiegt irgendwas um die 700g. ich hab nur angst das er mir dauern platten macht der faltreifen.


----------



## evil_rider (30. Januar 2006)

also vorne hält er bisher perfekt... hinten muss ich gucken... muss erstmal meine bremse bearbeiten oder ne fly kaufen... *grmpf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (31. Januar 2006)

danke gerade bestellt. kann ich mal eben fast n kilo sparen vorne und hinten.


----------



## evil_rider (31. Januar 2006)

der den es bei parano gibt ist der flat reifen... der ist sau schmal... ich habe die street prototypen...


----------



## rex_sl (31. Januar 2006)

is egal. ich steh auf schmal. dreht besser. und fürs hr solte das erstmal gehen. vorne muss ich erstmal meinen holy roller abfahren


----------



## evil_rider (31. Januar 2006)

naja, ich weiß net ob nen 1.65" reifen sooo toll ist...


----------



## rex_sl (31. Januar 2006)

ok dann lieber doch nicht hab jezt mit 1.75 gerechnet. sollte lieber mal lesen vorm bestellen. gottseidank hab ich noch n bissi gestöbert im online shop. sauteuer der versand


----------



## Mador (31. Januar 2006)

So, Lenker weiter nach hinten und Sattel noch anders. Jetzt postet bitte nochmal kräftig was ihr davon haltet. Also ich finds schon ganz schön für ein Felt Base. Würde gerne eure Meinung hören. Auch gerne mit Vebesserungsvorschlägen an DEM bike. Also nicht hol dir nen neues oder sowas.

Noch eine Frage was würdet ihr für eine Farbe für den Rahmen empfehlen, habe erst an schwarz gedacht aber dann wärs ja langweilig, wie wärs mit Giftgrün? Oder vllt einfach so lassen?

        Bye Seby


----------



## alex_de_luxe (31. Januar 2006)

rahmen so lassen, und neue kurbel kaufen.


----------



## derFisch (31. Januar 2006)

danach würd ich hr (und vr) austauschen


----------



## sidekicker (31. Januar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> mal aktuell....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sehr geil ! ja der sattel naja.....wo gibtz den hr mantel ???


----------



## evil_rider (31. Januar 2006)

den HR *REIFEN* bekommt man schwer... aber frag mal bei 360grad, der stellwag macht den import für primo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristophK (31. Januar 2006)

wann gehtn deine seite online?


----------



## Mador (31. Januar 2006)

Eine kurze Frage noch, was für eine Kurbel könnt ihr empfehlen die nicht sooo teuer ist?


            Bye Seby


----------



## sidekicker (31. Januar 2006)

bei bmx-mailorder.de gibtz  ne prism für 60 glaub ich ! die hällt ganz gut und KHE pedale für 20 hallten auch so..


----------



## I bins d i bins (31. Januar 2006)

mein rad


----------



## sidekicker (31. Januar 2006)

ja die pinke/roten griffe sind ich sehr hässlich...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (31. Januar 2006)

kommt mir n bisschen wie ein us wappen vor... sterne, das blau, das weiss.

aber ist echt schick.


----------



## Flatpro (1. Februar 2006)

pegless brakeless... will ab sofort jeder ian schwartz nachmachen?


----------



## I bins d i bins (1. Februar 2006)

bremse is scho wieder dran!!!


----------



## Tobster (1. Februar 2006)

mein kleines fahrrad:




in kürze kommt da noch etwas farbe ins spiel, wird also wohl nicht so ganz schwarz bleiben vermute ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (1. Februar 2006)

schön ! mit bischen farbe nochschöner !(schade das des komische da am vorderreifen ab is oder fast ab is !^^


----------



## evil_rider (1. Februar 2006)

abgesehn von den 48h LR und der rahmenfarbe, absolut traumhaft!


----------



## A-B-C (1. Februar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> pegless brakeless... will ab sofort jeder ian schwartz nachmachen?



was fürn dämlicher kommentar, das ist doch quatsch, von wegen nachmachen. ich bin auch ne zeitlang brakeless und pegless gefahren und kannte den guten ian nicht einmal. wenn man halt sehr auf gewicht achtet ?! naja, und ansonsten halt auch, wenn man das setup so gut findet ist es doch gut. da hat es ja nichts mit nachmachen zu tun. also dann  ...


----------



## Tobster (1. Februar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> schön ! mit bischen farbe nochschöner !(schade das des komische da am vorderreifen ab is oder fast ab is !^^



ja wie gesagt, eine schicke farbe kommt noch in kürze. das 'komische' am vr ist ab, weil der reifen lackiert ist, es gibt spezielle farben...

danke auch an stephan, kannst es dir ja irgendwann mal in natura ansehen...die laufräder werden neu eingespeicht, wenn da die nabe aufgibt.


----------



## street (2. Februar 2006)

dies is mein street bmx


----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2006)

ich kann nur erkennen, dass es ein felt is.....mach ma größere bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da-MoShAz (2. Februar 2006)

Ich kann jetzt schon sagen, Bremskabel kürzen!


----------



## Freakbiker (2. Februar 2006)

@ Street
Wie viele hundert Barspins kannste denn mit dem Bremskabel machen ?
Auf jeden Fall kürzen... Und den Rest kann man leider nicht so erkennen. Machmal größer die Bilder.


----------



## Da-MoShAz (2. Februar 2006)

Fabi, du meinst wohl @ street


----------



## LukGande (2. Februar 2006)

@street wen de da en kleien schlag auf rad bekommst hängt dir doch das bremskabel zwischen reifen und gabel oder


----------



## gwathdraug (2. Februar 2006)

naja 
danns tell cih ein bild von meinem 20" rein
muss noch a bissel abspecken und vllt ne persönliche marke reinbringen ^^


----------



## sidekicker (2. Februar 2006)

schön schön


----------



## Flatpro (2. Februar 2006)

am allerwichtigsten is meistens doch noch die partlist


----------



## flatflo (3. Februar 2006)

ne part list is ne tolle sache...


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. Februar 2006)

verpiss dich du fake.


----------



## Flatpro (3. Februar 2006)

dankes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatflo (3. Februar 2006)

nein !


----------



## sidekicker (4. Februar 2006)

fahrrad:
jetzt is es für *mich* perfect....bis aufen rahmen!


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. Februar 2006)

Kannst mal pleas ene partliste reinstellen?


----------



## Lolli (4. Februar 2006)

schön jetzt musst du nur noch fahren können...


----------



## sidekicker (4. Februar 2006)

rahmen: wtp
gabel   : wtp
vorbau  :salt (mit n bischen gefeilt.)
lenker  : wtp
sattel   : wtp slim
stange : billiges Prism ding , aber sau leicht... (sattel/stütze wieegen : 416g
steuers.: pig dh pro
klemme: snafu light
hr         : komplettes hazard
vr         : Pman pro felge,joytech nabe und speichen hab ich auch.
reifen   : vorne odyssey path, hinten animal glh(kommen aber KHE premium)
kurbeln : fitbikes alu
KB       : flybikes
pedale  : atomlab trailking
kette    : koolchain
griffe    : 100 ohh ringe

gewicht is (laut personenwaage): 12,3kg

kann jemand was über die KHE premium sagen...?


----------



## evil_rider (5. Februar 2006)

ja, top reifen...


----------



## Estoniaclan (5. Februar 2006)

ich weiß echt net was euch fehlt die griffe immer bis auf anschlag annen lenker zu ziehen und dann zu kürzen!! das sieht so zum ****** aus!!! 
und den sinn versteh ich auch net!


----------



## derFisch (5. Februar 2006)

Estoniaclan schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß echt net was euch fehlt die griffe immer bis auf anschlag annen lenker zu ziehen und dann zu kürzen!! das sieht so zum ****** aus!!!
> und den sinn versteh ich auch net!


mir isset scheissegal wies aussieht. Wenn mir das besser passt, fahr ich den Lenker so schmal. Is außerdem leichter, vor allem bei Lenkern mit durchgehender Wandstärke.


----------



## sidekicker (5. Februar 2006)

Estoniaclan schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß echt net was euch fehlt die griffe immer bis auf anschlag annen lenker zu ziehen und dann zu kürzen!! das sieht so zum ****** aus!!!
> und den sinn versteh ich auch net!




sieht nur so aus der lenker is noch einigermaßen lang die griffe sind sau lang des wegn bis ganz unten.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (5. Februar 2006)

und wofür soll son stummel gut sein?


----------



## derFisch (5. Februar 2006)

Estoniaclan schrieb:
			
		

> und wofür soll son stummel gut sein?


wenn du sowieso innen greifst, brauchste links und recht nich 10cm platz zu haben. Warum also nich weg damit?


----------



## sidekicker (5. Februar 2006)

naja lenker is so find ich perfect !


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (5. Februar 2006)

Reine Geschmackssache....
Finds auch net immer schön aber muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## sidekicker (5. Februar 2006)

ganz genau...


----------



## evil_rider (5. Februar 2006)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> mir isset scheissegal wies aussieht. Wenn mir das besser passt, fahr ich den Lenker so schmal. Is außerdem leichter, vor allem bei Lenkern mit durchgehender Wandstärke.




und wenn man nachrechnet, wird man merken das es sich net lohnt... weil das viel zu sehr auf die radkontrolle schlägt, als es das wert ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (5. Februar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> naja lenker is so find ich perfect !




ich würde gicht bekommen... bremshebel muss noch oben auf das grade stück passen und dann noch griffe druff... also 620mm breit!


----------



## sidekicker (5. Februar 2006)

naja schon wen ich mit bremse fahren würde, würde mein lenker auch ein gutes stück länger sein.......


----------



## x--up (5. Februar 2006)

sau hässlich so!


----------



## sidekicker (5. Februar 2006)

jo......wen du des sagst


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (5. Februar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> jo......wen du des sagst



Musste verehren wenn der was sagt


----------



## Estoniaclan (6. Februar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde gicht bekommen... bremshebel muss noch oben auf das grade stück passen und dann noch griffe druff... also 620mm breit!


----------



## RISE (6. Februar 2006)

Fahr mein Ruben Lenker mit 56cm und der Bremshebel passt noch dicke drauf, ohne, dass er großartig in die Biegung kommt.


----------



## Estoniaclan (6. Februar 2006)

das kommt immer drauf an was für ne mittel strebe dran is! oder wie lang deine griffe sind!! griffe werd ich nie kürzen!!


----------



## sidekicker (6. Februar 2006)

milchbrötchen88 schrieb:
			
		

> Musste verehren wenn der was sagt




*lach*


----------



## Flatpro (6. Februar 2006)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> sau hässlich so!


deine meinung interessiert hier jetz echt mal garnich du du du .... mtbler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (6. Februar 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> deine meinung interessiert hier jetz echt mal garnich du du du .... *mtbler*!


 jetz holste aber aus


----------



## x--up (6. Februar 2006)

_>


----------



## sidekicker (6. Februar 2006)

aha


----------



## jimbim (6. Februar 2006)

das gibt beef


----------



## sidekicker (6. Februar 2006)

wo ???^^


----------



## jimbim (6. Februar 2006)

in da hood my man


----------



## Flatpro (6. Februar 2006)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> _>


legasthemiker issser auch noch


----------



## sidekicker (6. Februar 2006)

...........hat nur seine eigene Sprache!


----------



## j.e.t. (6. Februar 2006)

...aufs brot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (6. Februar 2006)

wenn jemand popcorn und den x--up den mtbler(nur mtbler besorgen sich so kack namen)holt, dann flame ich auch gerne weiter, aber nur wenn ich auch was vom popcorn abbekomme, vom x--up möcht ich nix, sone mtbler schmecken nich so gut


----------



## sidekicker (6. Februar 2006)

hee flachmann nix gegen kack nahmen !


----------



## street (7. Februar 2006)

Lukas P.2 schrieb:
			
		

> @street wen de da en kleien schlag auf rad bekommst hängt dir doch das bremskabel zwischen reifen und gabel oder








ne das bleibz so da schleifz nüxs und es kommt auch net anne reifen


----------



## RISE (20. Februar 2006)

Hier mal wieder meine Gurke.

Macneil Ruben 2003
S&M Pitchfork
Powerbites
Ody Cassette
Shadow Slim Seat
...
macht unterm Strich ca. 13 kg, ist aber auch egal, weil es so super fährt.

Den Lenker lackier ich bei Gelgenheit wieder schwarz, zudem liebäugele ich mit einer Odyssey Race Fork, Vorbau, Pedalen und Sattel werden evtl. bald geändert.

Bild 1 - Stickerjob und Kabelkondom:







Bild 2 - muss man nichts zu sagen oder?






Bild 3 - nochmal Pfusch


----------



## UrbanJumper (20. Februar 2006)

nehms mir nicht übel, aber das unterrohr sieht wie angestrichen aus?!
ehmm der vorbau ist auch etwas ungleich zugeschraubt oder?
aber wenns für das foto geputzt wär, isses sicher ein leckerbissen, auch schon ungeputzt!


----------



## RISE (20. Februar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> nehms mir nicht übel, aber das unterrohr sieht wie angestrichen aus?!
> ehmm der vorbau ist auch etwas ungleich zugeschraubt oder?
> aber wenns für das foto geputzt wär, isses sicher ein leckerbissen, auch schon ungeputzt!



Mit dem Unterrohr könntest du recht haben, scheint irgendein Strukturlack gewesen zu sein, ist noch vom Vorbesitzer. Wenn kein anderer Rahmen kommt, wird der eh ordentlich lackiert und bearbeitet.
Der Vorbau ist gleich zugeschraubt, sieht aber auf dem Bild tatsächlich komisch aus. Und ich putz mein Bike nicht für Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (20. Februar 2006)




----------



## King Jens one (21. Februar 2006)

^^schicke Kulisse fürs BMX!!!!


----------



## NeuSSer (22. Februar 2006)

hab ich erst vor einer stunde aufgebaut

LINKS: http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0037ay.jpg


RECHTS:http://img59.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0017yw.jpg


das neue KETTENBLATT:http://img51.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0090lj.jpg


und nochmal ganz: http://img51.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild0118yj.jpg


----------



## evil_rider (22. Februar 2006)

die kurbel... *bibber*


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (22. Februar 2006)

niCe oNe Tobster erkennt man das Element garnichmehr !!


Hast den Rahmen lackiert? Oder isses n neuer?


----------



## NeuSSer (22. Februar 2006)

ja schön ne ^^   Hollowbite ist bereits seit 3 tagen bestellt und dann reichts erstmal  muss ja nicht  so ein goldbaren auf 2 rädern werden


----------



## evil_rider (22. Februar 2006)

stimmt, würde mich auch schocken wenn ich nur nen goldbarren auf 2 rädern hätte... ich habe nen palladiumbarren auf rädern!


----------



## NeuSSer (22. Februar 2006)

na dann^^ich wollte damit nur sagen  das ich nicht unnötig viel geld investieren möchte  ,wenn es nicht nötig ist. und das ach so wichtige gewicht  liegt bei  13.3kg.    und die hollowbite habe ich nur bestellt   weil mir mein vater etwas für mein rad schenken wollte  und da ich mit allen sachen eigentlich zufrieden bin hab ich mir eine neue kurbel bestellt  damit ich meine  hässlche loswerden kann.


----------



## RISE (22. Februar 2006)

So, hier nochmal ein besseres Bild, vielleicht stellts diesmal auch den kritischen Blick des Herren UrbanJumper zufrieden:


----------



## Freakbiker (23. Februar 2006)

So, ich noch mal, mit ein paar Änderungen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (23. Februar 2006)

krasses gammelrad


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. Februar 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier nochmal ein besseres Bild, vielleicht stellts diesmal auch den kritischen Blick des Herren UrbanJumper zufrieden:


oh ja sehr schön! aber ich bin eigendlich gar nicht so kritisch..


----------



## Flatpro (23. Februar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja sehr schön! aber ich bin eigendlich gar nicht so kritisch..


doch....


----------



## dirt-issue (24. Februar 2006)

drauf klicken um zu bewerten!

Kommen noch andere Pedalen... und schwarze Spacer vorne

PS: danke nochmal an Jan(Aero) und Trailattack!


----------



## dirt-issue (24. Februar 2006)

*sry* doppelpost 
sorry


----------



## sidekicker (24. Februar 2006)

schön! ein bild von der seite währe guT


----------



## Flatpro (24. Februar 2006)

ja, die perspektiven sind nich so toll


----------



## King Jens one (25. Februar 2006)

hier mal meine Waffe


----------



## sidekicker (25. Februar 2006)

wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flatflo (25. Februar 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier nochmal ein besseres Bild, vielleicht stellts diesmal auch den kritischen Blick des Herren UrbanJumper zufrieden:




SCHON SEHR TOLL echt schöeyerern


----------



## UrbanJumper (25. Februar 2006)

fresse fake


----------



## RISE (25. Februar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> fresse fake



ja, aber wo er recht hat...


----------



## Aff?e (25. Februar 2006)

Freakbiker schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich noch mal, mit ein paar Änderungen:



geiles bike fabi  , bloß die übersetzung is bissel monGo =)
sonst HF & GL ^^
 

Aff?e


----------



## UrbanJumper (26. Februar 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> ja, aber wo er recht hat...


naja, es ging ja um die ungeschickte schreibweiße in kombination mit fake..ach das weißte ja eh, ehmmm, gibts dein avatar auch in groß? gefällt mir sehr gut..


----------



## Flatpro (26. Februar 2006)

hate 2 say i told u so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (26. Februar 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> ehmmm, gibts dein avatar auch in groß? gefällt mir sehr gut..



Nur in 115x115... Schade eigentlich.


----------



## trialer1 (28. Februar 2006)

hier ist mal mein bike... jez isses langsam ready to rock.. was sagt ihr dazu? weitere infos zu den parts gibts auf www.berlin-rides.de 

Mein Bike


----------



## DirtJumper III (28. Februar 2006)

rotor mag ich eher nich so und sattel is geschmackssache, sonst ganz schön
vl. noch eine farbe ins spiel bringen...


----------



## Tobster (28. Februar 2006)

trialer1 schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist mal mein bike... jez isses langsam ready to rock.. was sagt ihr dazu? weitere infos zu den parts gibts auf www.berlin-rides.de
> 
> Mein Bike




ne goldene hombre bremse würde sich gut dran machen, aber so gefällt es mir auch schon sehr gut 

tobi


----------



## sidekicker (28. Februar 2006)

mach bitte die bremse schwarz! aber sonst echt schöN!


----------



## trialer1 (1. März 2006)

das is ja die hombre.... aber gold is nich so mein fall und die bremse war davor ja schwarz^^. hab sie ja extra pink gemacht.... muss aber leider nochmal lackieren is nich so gut geworden... eigentlich is alles schwarz die bremse soll nur n kleiner hingucker sein... ich find pink einfach geil^^


----------



## trialer1 (1. März 2006)

hier ham wir es nochmal direkt im forum ohne link


----------



## sidekicker (1. März 2006)

was sind das für reifen ?


----------



## Tobster (1. März 2006)

trialer1 schrieb:
			
		

> das is ja die hombre.... aber gold is nich so mein fall und die bremse war davor ja schwarz^^. hab sie ja extra pink gemacht.... muss aber leider nochmal lackieren is nich so gut geworden... eigentlich is alles schwarz die bremse soll nur n kleiner hingucker sein... ich find pink einfach geil^^




ist ja auch ok soweit, nur denn mach doch die klemmung an der sattelstütze ebenfalls in der farbe - das beißt sich sonst   -- drum auch meine empfehlung zu ner goldenen hombre 

grüße
tobi


----------



## Misanthrop (1. März 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> was sind das für reifen ?



würde behapten khe lemmela oder wie die dinger heißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (1. März 2006)

ja hab ich mir auch schon gedacht^^ nur die schauen irgendwie bischen "ANDERS" aus


----------



## AerO (1. März 2006)

erinnern mich eher an die ody elm street.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. März 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja auch ok soweit, nur denn mach doch die klemmung an der sattelstütze ebenfalls in der farbe - das beißt sich sonst   -- drum auch meine empfehlung zu ner goldenen hombre
> 
> grüße
> tobi



Für die 1664 Sattelstütze gibt es für ein paar Euro andersfarbige z.b. auch rote "guts" (wie auch immer die deutsche Übersetzung sein mag )


----------



## trialer1 (1. März 2006)

wenn müssten die aber pink sein denn rot und pink sieht auch kacke aus


----------



## sidekicker (1. März 2006)

ja und nochmal die frage WAS SIND DAS FÜR REIFEN ? oder willst du das nicht sagen ?


----------



## Sele666 (2. März 2006)

sind ody elmstreet


----------



## trialer1 (2. März 2006)

die fahr ich auch und ein paar kumpels von mir. ich find die sehr geil.. hab seit 3 monaten keinen platten.. hört sich zwar wenig an aber normalerweise hatte ich in 1 monat min.2 platten^^


----------



## sidekicker (2. März 2006)

trialer1 schrieb:
			
		

> die fahr ich auch und ein paar kumpels von mir. ich find die sehr geil.. hab seit 3 monaten keinen platten.. hört sich zwar wenig an aber normalerweise hatte ich in 1 monat min.2 platten^^




ja das weiß man das du die auch hasst wir redne die ganze zeit von deinem rad


----------



## trialer1 (3. März 2006)

lol aso ihr redet von meinem bike.. sry hab ich voll verplatn.. dachte ihr redet von einem anderen.. aso jo denn sry das ich nich geantwortet hab sidekicker.. dachte ihr meint ein anderes bike.. ne aber die reifen sind schon geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (3. März 2006)

okok^^


----------



## sidekicker (4. März 2006)

so neuer vorbau kommt ab montag....
ja mist qualy hier


----------



## *bmx devil* (4. März 2006)

sieht ja gar nit mal so schlecht aus, super !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (12. März 2006)




----------



## UrbanJumper (12. März 2006)

schwantzaffe!? eigendlich müsste ich die nötigen maßnahmen einleiten und dir das stehlen...


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (12. März 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> schwantzaffe!? eigendlich müsste ich die nötigen maßnahmen einleiten und dir das stehlen...



Warum so aggressiv Kollege turnschuh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (12. März 2006)

das fragst du jetzt nach der scheidung?!
du hast nerven...


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (12. März 2006)

KOmm zurück zu mir


----------



## UrbanJumper (12. März 2006)

siehe profil bild!


----------



## Bike Lane (13. März 2006)

Hi,

so hier ist mal mein bike. der rotor ist allerdings ab, weil es da ein paar schwierigkeiten mit dem lager gibt, kommt aber wieder drauf, wenn er vom sport import zurück ist.








ciao, Marius!


----------



## sidekicker (14. März 2006)

sattel bischen tiefer und es wehre für mich perfect!


----------



## UrbanJumper (14. März 2006)

crom vorne gilt unter weinkennern als DIE schanttat überhaupt und der sattel ist zu race...meiner meinung nach so lala...dein bike.


----------



## Bike Lane (14. März 2006)

sorry, aber manchen leute wächst das geld nicht aus dem arsch und der laufradsatz war nunmal billiger in chrom. ich hätte sonst vorne eine schwarze felge gewählt und der sattel passt so. was will ich einen sattel der bock schwer ist und globig aussieht, wenn ich eh nie drauf sitzte, bzw. nur um von einem spot zum nächsten zu kommen.


----------



## UrbanJumper (14. März 2006)

falls du den ersten satz auf mich beziehst, verflucht, wenn ich das schon hÃ¶re: "aber manchen leute wÃ¤chst das geld nicht aus dem arsch" kÃ¶nnte ich schon wieder irgendwas aus wut zerstÃ¶ren. als ob ich jetzt irgendwas Ã¼bers finanzielle gesagt hÃ¤tte, wahrscheinlich habe ich mit meinen 14,10â¬ weniger geld wie du. aber egal.
und ja genau, ich habe gesagt du sollst dir einen schweren sattel der globig aussieht kaufen...


----------



## derFisch (14. März 2006)

.....


----------



## Bike Lane (14. März 2006)

hast du eigentlich einen minderwertigkeitskomplex oder wieso beziehst du alles auf dich selbst. das war eine allgemeine bemerkung, weil man sich nicht alles so aussuchen kann wie man will. aber egal, was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (14. März 2006)

ja man minderwertigkeitskomplexe


			
				UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> falls du den ersten satz auf mich beziehst


so schluss jetzt, das feuer was ich entfacht habe lösche ich mal...


----------



## Flatpro (14. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber manchen leute wächst das geld nicht aus dem arsch


die chrome ody hazard die du dran hast kost mehr als die in schwarz 


und @urban jumper:

paul fährt vorne auch chrom


----------



## UrbanJumper (14. März 2006)

das ist doch schon mal gut zu wissen...flatpro


----------



## Bike Lane (14. März 2006)

ich hab auch hinten eine bremse dran, deswegen brauch ich den chrom laufradsatz. wenn ich aber vorne eine schwarze und hinten eine chrom felge fahren würde, wäre es teuerer. aber ist ja auch egal.


----------



## Flatpro (14. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch hinten eine bremse dran, deswegen brauch ich den chrom laufradsatz. wenn ich aber vorne eine schwarze und hinten eine chrom felge fahren würde, wäre es teuerer. aber ist ja auch egal.


    nich dein ernst oder? bei parano angerufen, lieb gefragt, dann speichen die dir den lrs vorne mit ner schwarzen ein ::

ich kann nimmer


----------



## Bike Lane (14. März 2006)

und wenn man lieb fragt, dann bekommt man den chrom laufradsatz auch ein paar prozente billiger.


----------



## Da-MoShAz (15. März 2006)

Ich finde, dass es ganz gut aussieht und man merkt, dass ihr nicht fahren könnt, weil ihr euch über ne chrom Felge streitet!? Nicht euer Ernst oder?
@UrbanDude ALS ALS ALS NICHT WIE !


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (15. März 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> nich dein ernst oder? bei parano angerufen, lieb gefragt, dann speichen die dir den lrs vorne mit ner schwarzen ein ::
> 
> ich kann nimmer



Man bemerke wenn man  lieb fragt könnte man sogar den LRS in schwarz für günstig geld bekommen und ausserdem ist der LRS in schwarz ja totaler Müll da zieht die Bremse ja wie auf Glatteis    ....
Es liegt an der scheissbremse und nicht an der Felge


----------



## derFisch (15. März 2006)

ich hab meine signatur nicht umsonst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (15. März 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, dass es ganz gut aussieht und man merkt, dass ihr nicht fahren könnt, weil ihr euch über ne chrom Felge streitet!? Nicht euer Ernst oder?
> @UrbanDude ALS ALS ALS NICHT WIE !



bissl arrogant für dein alter?


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. März 2006)

@ Da-Mokx Schatz 
liebes bontzen vorstadt 14 jahre kind mit partliste vom eltern finanzierten fahrrad in der signatur, keine ahnung was du damit bezwecken willst, aber warte mal den richtigen moment ab wenn du mit deiner bmxironie zuschlägst, der bund der humorlosen street****er warnt: grammatikalische berichtigungen kamen schon immer zimlich uncool und generell ist sowas schlecht für den charakater, von wegen fader beigeschmack und so...!


----------



## billi (15. März 2006)

tja wenn man sein rad hier reinstellt dann muss man damit rechnen das es leute giebt denen es nicht gefällt


----------



## AerO (15. März 2006)

kann doch irgendwie nicht sein, dass hier ne seite darüber gestritten wird, ob ne felge schwarz oder chrom sein soll, oder?

beruhigt euch mal und postet räder..


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. März 2006)

ich mag bunte fälgän...


----------



## Flatpro (15. März 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, dass es ganz gut aussieht und man merkt, dass ihr nicht fahren könnt


halt sofort die fresse, ja  i9ch wette du bis mit annähernd keinem hier der sich grad beteiligt mal radgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (15. März 2006)

wenn wir schon am thema vorbeirasen: Michael Jackson - Beat it...alle verurteilungen sind dementiert über ihn.


----------



## Domas (15. März 2006)

Jo, gestern eingetrudelt. Is halt noch alles original, aber pegless:


----------



## Domas (15. März 2006)

eine Frage noch dabei:  
Wie machtn ihr des mit dem Sattel? meiner is ja schon verhältnismäßig weit druassen, aber ich kann noch nichtmal annähernd in die nähe von etwas kommen was auch nur im geringsten was mit KLEMMEN zu tun hat... !?  wie machts ihr das denn?


----------



## AerO (15. März 2006)

wer klemmt verliert.


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. März 2006)

gewöhnungsbedürftig aber durchaus möglich...
siehe aktuelle freedom >> münster jam, rail manual to barspin. braucht der kein sattel zu...


----------



## AerO (15. März 2006)

ohja, der björn.
öfters inner skatehalle-berlin zu bewundern.


----------



## Domas (15. März 2006)

öhm, jaa.... nee ^^
naja, wer erstma sattel ordentlich hochmache, ggf nen andern draufschrauben und erstma so üben... muss mich da ja erstma ordentlich einarbeiten...


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. März 2006)

bloß nicht den sattel hoch machen, ohne scheiss jetzt!


----------



## Domas (15. März 2006)

nagut, dann kommter aber komplett rein ^^


----------



## I bins d i bins (15. März 2006)

willst du da eigentlich noch was ändern???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (15. März 2006)

kla, morgen kommt mein 34Z wtp stereo dran, und die bremse mal zum testen ab, dann lenker kürzen, sattel ganz runter, sattelstütze kürzen, und wenn mit brakeless nix is dann ne ordentliche neue bremse!
Und ma schaun ob die aufkleber alle dran bleiben.


----------



## Da-MoShAz (16. März 2006)

So, zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich jetzt auch nochmal was sagen:
@Flatpro, ich meine das nicht in dem Sinne, sondern, dass jetzt z.B. Winter ist und man merkt, dass ich nicht fahren könnt (bedingt auf das Wetter) und deshalb euch über ne Felgenfarbe streiten müsst  
@urbandude, alles zusammengespart tut mir ja leid ich kriegs auch nicht in Arsch geschoben.. und fast alles an meinem Bike ist gebraucht gekauft. Und es kann dir doch wohl egal sein.. und ich habe es in der Sig. stehen, weil ich dir ärgern will.. SPAST!


----------



## trialer1 (16. März 2006)

oh man wie hastn das hinbekomm das das ding nur 10,7 kilo wiegt? meins wiegt 14,5 .. das is ja schon n heftiger unterschied


----------



## sidekicker (16. März 2006)

Geld..


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. März 2006)

mama im schulvorstand für bessere noten, so läuft das doch...


----------



## Da-MoShAz (17. März 2006)

@urbandude
NÃ¶, Mama ist technische Zeichnerinn..
Papa ist Berufsschullehrer....
Ich lebe bei meiner Mama und von meinem Papa krieg ich im monat ca. 0â¬

Wegen dem Gewicht: Titan und leichte Teile!


----------



## Flatpro (17. März 2006)

borr krass kauf dir ma nen duden 

-"das ich nicht fahren könn"   ahah sehr gut
-"bedingt auf das wetter" ?????????
-"weil ich dir ärgern will" aha!

nix für ungut


----------



## Da-MoShAz (17. März 2006)

Das ist jetzt echt böse gewesen... da lach ich sogar über mich selbst 
Hab ich gar nicht gemerkt, als ich mir den Text durchgelesen hab.. 
Wird Zeit, dass es mir wieder besser geht und ich dann wieder in die Schule gehen kann.


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. März 2006)

mir scheiss egal was deine mama arbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (17. März 2006)

Jetzt ist aber mal sofort Ruhe hier.


----------



## Flatpro (17. März 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> mir scheiss egal was deine mama arbeitet


halt mal den raaaaaaand


----------



## travis_shoebird (18. März 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/232504/cat/2
hier mal mein bmxrad...


----------



## Flatpro (18. März 2006)

nein, ich klicke da jetzt nicht drauf. ich bin zu faul


----------



## Domas (18. März 2006)

nachtrag ^^  - update


----------



## Domas (18. März 2006)

damit darf ich mich auch zur brakeless corp. zählen, oder?   ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (18. März 2006)

nein und mach da ne bremse dran is ja lebensgefährlich


----------



## Sele666 (18. März 2006)

so mal nen kleines update:











Flybikes pantera 21"
profile racing titan
odyssey hazard mit profile titan achse
nokon
odyssey evolver
odyssey civilian lite bar
macneil sl 
snafu
usw....


----------



## Flatpro (18. März 2006)

verdammt sebbe du hast zu viel geld


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2006)

allerdings...warum blauer rahmen?


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. März 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> damit darf ich mich auch zur brakeless corp. zählen, oder?   ^^



dazu gehört nur ausgesuchtes fachpersonal das von einer kritischen jury ausgewählt worden ist...


----------



## sidekicker (19. März 2006)

der blaue rahmen versaut ALLES


----------



## Sele666 (19. März 2006)

ich werde den blauen rahmen eh nur 1-2 mon max fahren denn kommt was neues leichtes! und die neue farbe überleg ich mir dann entweder wieder schwarz .. aber im mom gefällt mir das mit dem blau ganz gut...


----------



## No Risk (19. März 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde den blauen rahmen eh nur 1-2 mon max fahren denn kommt was neues leichtes!


hallo einfach mal zu viel geld oder was ?


----------



## UrbanJumper (19. März 2006)

@ h0r57

den lenker vll minimalst nach hinten?!


----------



## sidekicker (19. März 2006)

ja naja wen man das geld hatt^^ ( ich sehe du hast keine primo comet mehr drauf, verkaufst du da einen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I bins d i bins (19. März 2006)




----------



## Misanthrop (19. März 2006)

schick schick schick
schwarze griffe würden aber besser stehen..

das weiß gefällt mir besonders


----------



## CDRacer (19. März 2006)

Kette falschrum?


----------



## AerO (19. März 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> so mal nen kleines update:
> 
> Flybikes pantera 21"
> profile racing titan
> ...



ähm. das peg da hinten is nich dein ernst oder?
ps: klappert die kette schön?


----------



## dirt$tyler (19. März 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> ausgesuchtes fachpersonal das von einer kritischen jury


wie geil ihr seit ja ein richtiges unternehmen


----------



## Sele666 (19. März 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> ja naja wen man das geld hatt^^ ( ich sehe du hast keine primo comet mehr drauf, verkaufst du da einen?



sind schon weg... ich warte nur noch auf meine khe reifen...



			
				AerO schrieb:
			
		

> ähm. das peg da hinten is nich dein ernst oder?
> ps: klappert die kette schön?



jo was is mit dem peg? aufgebortes alu/titan peg @95 gr.... iss doch ok 

najo geht hab nen stück schlauch druff merkt man also nich


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. März 2006)

soll das auch halten mit dem peg? weil bisschen kann man auch übertreiben oder untertreiben


----------



## Sele666 (19. März 2006)

für das was ich mit mache erfüllt es seinen zweck....


----------



## AerO (19. März 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> für das was ich mit mache erfüllt es seinen zweck....



das interessiert mich jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DualSlalom1234 (20. März 2006)

hier mal mein rad







ist ein Wtp Addict´05 mit ein paar Updates
Primo Hollowbite Kurbeln; Twenty Sattel; Oddyssey bremsKabel, Rhino Lite felge vorn, Odyssey Hazard Lite felge Hr, Odyssey Hazard Nabe hinten, Kmc CoolChain, Diatech Goldfinger Bremshebel, neues Kettenblatt, Odi Longneck griffe, Demolition Pedale, Fsa The pig dh pro
jap das wars auch schon
ist leider noch ganz schön schwer mit ca 15kilo
aber wenn der rahmen kaputt ist kommt ein Federal t-nez


----------



## sidekicker (20. März 2006)

naja dofes bild von der seite wer toll


----------



## monster.of.rollz (23. März 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> das interessiert mich jetzt


zum rum posen und angeben erfüllt es sein zweck


----------



## Flatpro (23. März 2006)

15 kilo? haste das mit blei ausgefüllt?


----------



## DerRenz (23. März 2006)

Hier mal mein Kinderrad: 
Wethepeople Dare Devil von 2003 mit folgenden Änderungen:
Reifen: Maxxis Holy Roller und M-Tread
Sattelsütze: Odyssey
Kettenblatt: Wethepeople Stereo Sprocket
Bremsleitung: Odyssey Linear Slic Cable


----------



## sidekicker (25. März 2006)

DualSlalom1234 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal mein rad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja also wenn mein rahmen kaputt is kommt auch ein anderer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betonp!lz (27. März 2006)

du sagst,dass einer kommt,
er sagt,welcher kommt..._UNTERSCHIED!!!_


----------



## Misanthrop (27. März 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> so mal nen kleines update:
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/fahrrad_192.jpg[img]
> [img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/fahrrad_191.jpg[img]
> ...


----------



## Sele666 (27. März 2006)

leck mich  wenigstens hab ich ne bremse


----------



## Hügelfee (28. März 2006)

Sinister


----------



## evil_rider (28. März 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> sind schon weg... ich warte nur noch auf meine khe reifen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich würde dem peg bei mir 2h geben... höchstens... fahre zu nen paar subrails und dann reißt der ab!


----------



## Da-MoShAz (28. März 2006)

@ Evil... G-unit?
@Hügelfee sach mal an, wie schwer dein Radel ist.


----------



## Flatpro (28. März 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> @ Evil... G-unit?


aha, alle menschen mit pegs sind jetz also sofort ui addicted und geeeeeeees


----------



## j.e.t. (28. März 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> @Hügelfee sach mal an, wie schwer dein Radel ist.


sehr leicht, soviel kann ich sagen


----------



## RISE (1. April 2006)




----------



## DirtJumper III (2. April 2006)

joa das rad gefällt mir so im gesamtem, schön schlicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (2. April 2006)




----------



## *5cHuLL3* (4. April 2006)

ich will euch meins mal nich vorenthalten. 
http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/3474/bmx8al.jpg

jaja, ich weiß...  

gewicht dürfte jenseits der 25kg liegen schätz ich mal, keine lust genau nach zu messen.
das teuerste an dem fahrrad is glaub ich die bremse bzw. bremshebel...


----------



## sidekicker (5. April 2006)

kleineres kb,slimseat,bremskabelkürzen,anderer lenker...dann ist es einigermaßen ansehendlich finde ich...


----------



## No Risk (5. April 2006)

ich hab auch ein felt und die sind ja schon von haus aus ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Flatpro (7. April 2006)

my ride... joy the joyride



teileliste und gewicht gibts wenn man draufklickt


----------



## evil_rider (7. April 2006)

kettenblatt schief angucken = bricht


----------



## Sele666 (7. April 2006)

jau ma nen update... mit den khe reifen die unterwes sind müsstes ungefähr bei 9,5-9,7 liegen


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. April 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder
> 
> jau ma nen update... mit den khe reifen die unterwes sind müsstes ungefähr bei 9,5-9,7 liegen



Ist das meine Gabel Sele hast du die selbst lackiert? 

Müsste eigentlich alles bei dir angekommen sein


----------



## Sele666 (7. April 2006)

jau iss deine musst ich lacken... ich wollt ja keine rote... rot lack zu rot elox geht ma gar nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (7. April 2006)

ein wahnsinn das rad...das es fast schon schwachsinn ist soooo viel geld dafür zu lassen, aber gut schön ist es wobei es mir mit dem andern rahmen besser gefallen hatt warum jetzt der ,weil der andere zu kurz war oder wie sieht das aus


----------



## Misanthrop (7. April 2006)

ich antworte mal für ihn ja der andere war zu kurz also getauscht...
Is trotzdem noch viel zu schwer für das Geld


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. April 2006)

Vielleicht bekommt Sele bald einen Grim Reaper Ti ist vielleicht shcon zu viel verraten aber ich hab auch eine Flasche Reserva intus


----------



## Hertener (7. April 2006)

Schönes Fahrrad!


----------



## sidekicker (8. April 2006)

ja schon er (sele) hatt gemeint da kommt wohl irgendwie ein rahmen der 1040gr wieegt sowas?! muss dan wohl ein grim rapper titan sein..^^


----------



## MarkB. (8. April 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (8. April 2006)

MarkB. schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.markbaumeister.de/24.03.06.jpg[/IM*][/QUOTE]
> 
> gefällt mir sehr dei radl!!


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2006)

jep, sieht leicht aus, gewicht?


----------



## MarkB. (8. April 2006)

@ Tobster: Danke, mir gefällts auch! =)

@ [email protected]: ...so wie's da steht 11,3kg


----------



## sidekicker (9. April 2006)

gleich mal nen bild wo man nichts erkennt....
flachmann hatt einen neuen trend erfunden...



1mal 12,3kg und einmal 73..


----------



## Domas (9. April 2006)

ok, schon klar ^^


----------



## AerO (9. April 2006)

beides übergewichtig.


----------



## evil_rider (9. April 2006)

macht doch mal nen wenig training, bevor ihr so billig posen tut! 

ansonsten siehe jans post!


----------



## sidekicker (9. April 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> beides übergewichtig.



rad schon ja...


----------



## evil_rider (21. April 2006)




----------



## Estoniaclan (21. April 2006)

super geil!!! mir gefällts so wies da steht! ausser natürlich der sattel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (21. April 2006)

ziemlich hohes tretlager , warum is das so ?


----------



## AerO (21. April 2006)

weil der so kurze beine hat.


----------



## derFisch (21. April 2006)




----------



## AerO (21. April 2006)

foto ist schlecht.


----------



## evil_rider (21. April 2006)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> ziemlich hohes tretlager , warum is das so ?




damit ich bunny to sprocket, auf jans kopf machen kann!


----------



## AerO (21. April 2006)

mit dem blatt? 22t lässt grüßen.


----------



## evil_rider (21. April 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem blatt? 22t lässt grüßen.




nichtmal crossi, mit seinen 40 kilotonnen hat probleme damit!


----------



## crossie (21. April 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nichtmal crossi, mit seinen 40 kilotonnen hat probleme damit!



richtig. nicht mal derjenige den andere leute als "gewaltig", "massiv", "oh-mein-gott-ist-der-fett" bezeichnen würden, hat probleme damit  

(ausser dass es über den winter hässlich angelaufen ist, und jetzt flecken hat (nicht vom draufonanieren) - die muss ich irgendwann ma runterpolieren)

cheers


----------



## billi (21. April 2006)

och , du würdest n prima weinachtsmann abgeben 
man sieht sich ja bald wieder , HOHOHO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (22. April 2006)

Superstar parkinson 21" 
WTP Excalibur Fork	
Fly Bikes 3 Amigos Bar	
Animal Edwin Delarosa	
WTP Soulmate Stem	
FSA Pig	
HR Nabe	Odyssey Hazard Cassetten Hub 36l	
VR Nabe	Fly Bikes Nabe	                 
HR Felge Sun Rims BFR Rim	
VR Felge Sun Rims BFR Rim	
Animal GLH Tire	
Animal GLH Tire	
BMX Schlauch m. Autoventil 20" 2mal	
RNC Ti Lite Titan Kettenblatt 25t	
KMC Cool Chain	
WTP Royal Crank EuroBB	
Odyssey Jim Cilelenski Signature 	
Odyssey Intac Alu Sattelstange 25,4mm 
Sattel	WTP Seat Slim
1206â¬

bei gabel & kettenblatt bin ich noch schwer am Ã¼berlegen, aber gibts meinungen zum aufbau?
ist bis jetzt eh noch studie aber in den sommerferien durchaus realisierbar, und dann ab auf den scheiterhaufen mit dem mtb.


----------



## AerO (22. April 2006)

wenn du nich besonders günstig an den wtp rankommst, dann würd ich da was anderes, weniger klotziges nehmen, s&m, animal oder evtl. fit s3.
hinten vielleicht nen asm in 1,95". ansonsten war ich mit meinem glh nicht soooo zufrieden, n bissl komisch irgendwie.naja.
obs das rnc blatt noch gibt weiß ich nicht, herr huber meinte zu mir sie würden es nicht mehr herstellen und auf der animal seite stand was von die hätten temporär komplett dicht gemacht. 
bin mit der 510hx zufriedener als mit kool chain
vielleicht ne snafu, fit, easternstütze anstatt der ody, ich mag den klemmkopf nicht so, aber geschmackssache.
ansonsten gefällts!


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. April 2006)

also schon mal danke!
der vorbau...hast schon irgendwie recht, nur die sind ja alle recht teuer, deswegen lass ich das einfach mal auf mich zu kommen...achso ja das mit dem kettenblatt ist mir bekannt, deswegen auch nicht sicher. also das mit den reifen werd ich dann wohl so machen das ich die asm nehme und kool chain ist mir auch irgendwie zu simpel, da sie erstens reißen während der fahrt und 2tens optisch halt gar nix her geben.
sattelstütze, ja mhhh, also da wollte ich halt ganz gern sparen, müsste ich dann noch mal schaun was es da so billiges einigermaßenes gutes geben würde, vll auch was gebrauchtes, snafu würde mir schon zusagen und auf klemme leg ich eh kein wert, werde ich wohl die billigste nehmen...

edit: was mir grad wieder einfällt, der parkinson hat jetzt spanish bb, gibts da irgendwas empfehlbares?


----------



## AerO (22. April 2006)

mein wtp läuft seit fast 5 monaten wie am ersten tag und spielfrei.


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. April 2006)

jo würde ich auch sagen, ich bleib dabei...


----------



## AerO (22. April 2006)

wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. April 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> Superstar parkinson 21"
> WTP Excalibur Fork
> Fly Bikes 3 Amigos Bar
> Animal Edwin Delarosa
> ...



Wieso den Superstar? Ich meine klar sind die Kettenstreben interessant und die integrierte Sattelklemme gibts sonst auch nur bei Edelrahmen à la Hidden Nation aber es ist doch verdammt selten dass einer den Rahmen haben will Ich würd wenn du sowieso Brakeless fährst ja nen brakeless Rahmen wie den Sputnic Cp. Caracho oder sowas kaufen.

Ich weiß nicht wie WTP das mit den Gewichten so sieht aber meine Odyssey Race wiegt 1,064 kg  und kostet 4 EUro weniger. Allerdings wird es bis zu den Sommerferien bestimmt die neue Flybikes 3Amigos geben. Und die ist dann noch mal leichter und vielleicht auch nicht soo teuer.

Da du ja sowieso so viel von Flybikes haben willst würde doch auch der Mosca Vorbau gut ins Programm passen.

Die Flybikes Nabe ist nicht mehr im Programm und die wird es auch nicht mehr geben. Wenn du keine besondere Farbe haben willst nimm die Coalition.

Nur weil du brakeless fährst heißt das doch nicht dass du vorne die gleiche Felge fahren musst. Außerdem haben die doch riesige Bremsflanken die ja völlig unnötig sind. Es gibt seid kurzem sogar die Singletrack in 20" für Brakeless Fahrer.

Die Z510 KMC Premium gilt als der neue Stern am Kettenhimmel  dabei ist sie nur 2 Euro teurer als die Kool Chain. Zitat aus dem BMXBoard: "Von nun an können alle Kettenthreads mit dem Hinweis auf die Z510 geschlossen werden"
Ich denke das spricht für sich  

Bitte nicht die Odyssey. Welcher kranke Typ hat eigentlich ne BMX Sattelstütze mit Seatback designt? Die 1664 kostet auch nur 27 Euro und hält. oder die Eastern und Co die ja alle ähnlich und ähnlich teuer sind.

Achso nimm DT Speichen


----------



## alex_de_luxe (22. April 2006)

macneil id forke. sehr gut und leicht.


----------



## Misanthrop (22. April 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> Superstar parkinson 21"  -> Du fÃ¤hrst street. Nimm was mit kÃ¼rzerem Oberrohr wirste glÃ¼cklicher...
> WTP Excalibur Fork Gut
> Fly Bikes 3 Amigos Bar	Geschmackssache
> Animal Edwin Delarosa
> ...


-> icq


----------



## RISE (22. April 2006)

Die Partliste finde ich soweit ok, würde allerdings auf Stahljunk hören und den Rahmen eine Nummer kleiner nehmen, wenn du nicht grad 195 bist.
Mein Macneil hatte ein 20.75er Oberrohr, mein Reaper hat jetzt 20,5 und man merkt einen deutlichen Unterschied. Nicht, dass der Ruben sich schlecht gefahren hat, aber Reaper ist einen Tick besser, geht leichter hoch und lässt sich viel leichter drehen.
Beim Lenker würde ich einen mit mehr Rise ausprobieren, hab unter meinem einen höheren Spacer und auch der macht sich positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## Molox (22. April 2006)

Christopher ist RIESIG.


----------



## RISE (22. April 2006)

Das ist für mich keine Entschuldigung.


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. April 2006)

allllso, herzlichen dank erst mal. 
ich bin jetzt zwar etwas verwirrt weil irgendwie jeder seinen eigenen favourit hat, aber es haben sich schon ein paar Ã¤nderungen heraus kristalisiert: 510er kette, asm reifen und ne andere sattelstÃ¼tze wo mir eigendlich die snafu am besten gefÃ¤llt, auch wennse recht teuer ist.
das mit den felgen, ja mhhh...ich hab halt bis jetzt nur gutes von den sun gehÃ¶rt, denke auch mal, das ich dabei bleiben werde, vll dann ne andere VR felge, da geb ich dem SID schon recht..
was war noch? achso, ja, herr RISE schwÃ¶rt auf mehr rise, ich weiÃ nicht, der 3 amigos lenker hats mir irgendwie angetan..
so, dann der stahljunk noch, ehmm, das mit dem kettenblatt find ich eigendlich ne gute idee, wird auch denke ich mal gemacht aber dirtreifen kommen mir nicht ans fahrrad.
...und da ja noch ein paar fÃ¼r anderen vorbau sind, wirds dann eventuell ein smart stem. 

jetzt zum hauptpunkt: der rahmen. also der superstar hats mir seit Aeros post im porn bmx thread sowas von angetan, das ich den denke ich schon nehmen werde, 21" deswegen, weil (auch wenn ich es nicht wahrhaben will) ich doch recht groÃ bin und lange oberrohre eh schÃ¶ner finde, zu dem kommt noch das superstar selten gefahren werden und ich halt nicht sowas will, was jeder fÃ¤hrt, zu dem isser recht gut vom preis her (325â¬).
wie der SID schon meinte, ein sputnic, das hatte ich davor in meiner liste, wurde dann aber doch vom superstar verdrÃ¤ngt!
danke nochmals!


----------



## RISE (22. April 2006)

Der Parkinson ist schon ok. Die Größe hängt eben von deinen Vorlieben ab, wenn du 185 bist und längere Rahmen magst, dann geht der 21" schon klar.
Beim Lenker spielt der Geschmack auch eine große Rolle,der 3A hat soweit ich weiß 7,25" Rise. Hab ich jetzt auch, geht auch, aber ich finds jetzt mit höherem Spacer angenehmer. Grade wenn du groß bist sollte der Lenker nicht zu niedrig sein, da man sonst oft Rückenschmerzen bekommt.
Mein persönlicher Favorit bei Lenker wär jetzt der Civilian Lite oder der Macneil Tall Bar. Aber du machst das schon.


----------



## sidekicker (22. April 2006)

bin 179..und finde 21" ziehmlich perfect..und bei vorbau smart stem oder ody..C.F.N  kostet mehr aber ich finde ihn sehr sehr toll


----------



## Misanthrop (22. April 2006)

ich würde an deiner stelle wirklich eher richtung frenzy oder fit flow gehen. 
weil du willst mir nicht echt erzählen, dass du den rahmen nach optik aussuchtst oder?

Form follows function...
und nimm echt lieber 28:10 hält tausendmal besser...
pegs? Nimm nicht die toxic light die sind doof, zu kurz und leicht sind die auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (22. April 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde an deiner stelle wirklich eher richtung frenzy oder fit flow gehen.
> weil du willst mir nicht echt erzählen, dass du den rahmen nach optik aussuchtst oder?
> 
> Form follows function...
> ...




fahre 25/9 seit knapp 2 jahren, keine probleme bisher!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. April 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde an deiner stelle wirklich eher richtung frenzy oder fit flow gehen.
> weil du willst mir nicht echt erzählen, dass du den rahmen nach optik aussuchtst oder?
> 
> Form follows function...
> ...



Was ist an den Toxic light doof die hab ich hier auch noch rumfliegen. Was gibt es in dem Preisbereich als Alternative. Wollte eigentlich nicht nen 50 Euro VK für Pegs ausgeben


----------



## AerO (22. April 2006)

animal light kaufen und drüber freuen.


----------



## Misanthrop (22. April 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> fahre 25/9 seit knapp 2 jahren, keine probleme bisher!


Nach 3 Wochen Lagerkoller



			
				SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist an den Toxic light doof die hab ich hier auch noch rumfliegen. Was gibt es in dem Preisbereich als Alternative. Wollte eigentlich nicht nen 50 Euro VK für Pegs ausgeben


Macneil Cromo oder Animal light sollen toll sein

macneil wirds bei mir für die hauptgrindseite werden

also die rutschen schon sehr gut und abnutzung is auch kaum da...
aber sind sehr kurz und für die kürze auf jedenfall zu schwer
230g PRO peg


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. April 2006)

pegs wollte ich jetzt erstmal nicht fahren, vll dann später aber so die ersten monate zumindest mal ohne...
und stahljunk wirds nicht glauben, ich suche wirklich den rahmen nur nach der optik aus, wichtig dabei ist mir nur ein 21" oberrohr. optik deswegen weil ich so gut wie nie bmx fahre, steige ich also um ist es so oder so ein komplett anderes gefühl was ich mit nem frenzy oder so genauso hab und ich mich eh dran gewöhnen werde, von daher.
noch mal @ rise, joa da stimme ich dir zu, werde so ein bischen mehr spacer drunter legen?!


----------



## Molox (22. April 2006)

höö warum nimmst du eigentlich keinen Curb vorbau?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. April 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Nach 3 Wochen Lagerkoller
> 
> 
> Macneil Cromo oder Animal light sollen toll sein
> ...



Also das Gewicht hab ich eingeplant (meine wiegen 219 und 220 pro Peg) die Kürze macht mir nichts aus ich will wenn dann richtig grinden können nicht so mosherstyle nach dem Motto treff ich jetzt hier oder dort mit dem Peg oder treff ich gar nicht wer weiß. 

Hätte jetzt gedacht die rutschen nicht oder brechen wie die Demolution :kotz:


----------



## AerO (22. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Demolition :kotz:



hier einen auf bmx pro machen, aber nicht ma richtig schreiben können  
der smiley ist in bezug auf die firma aber ziemlich gut gewählt.
animal light.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. April 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> hier einen auf bmx pro machen, aber nicht ma richtig schreiben können
> der smiley ist in bezug auf die firma aber ziemlich gut gewählt.
> animal light.



Blödmann  

Aber schon das zweite Mal 

2. Ausrede
Ich wollte meine ganze Ablehnung dieser Firma gegenüber dadurch zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich sie absichtlich falsch schreibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchbrötchen88 (22. April 2006)

Rahmen: Fly diablo 21"
VR: hazard lite auf coalition nabe 36L
HR: Hazard auf hazard nabe 48L
Vorbau: S&M Redneck XLT
Kurbeln: Voxom
Pedale: NC 17
Reifen: V monster 1,95 
bremse : Billige tektro
Kabel: Odyssey linear slic
lenker: Fly flower power


----------



## RISE (22. April 2006)

Warum wollt ihr ihm alle den Rahmen ausreden? Was ist so schlecht am Superstar?
Klar spielt bei einem Rahmen auch mal die Optik ne Rolle. Für nur richtig doll Straße fahren wär der Fit Flow sicher was, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der Parkinson auch keine schlechte Figur macht.
In Sachen Pegs sind Macneil oder Animal schon erste Wahl, die Macneil rutschen gut und sind billig. Das mit den Spacern ist nur so eine Idee, vielleicht gehts ja auch ohne...

edit: sieht gut aus das Fly.


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. April 2006)

was haltet ihr von der proper?




50, 280g..


----------



## Tobster (23. April 2006)

die proper is ne schicke un feine nabe! gutes gewicht un der preis is och noch relativ ok, kumpl hat die och un die rollt bisher ordentlich un ohne probleme, in schickn farbn gibts die halt och, falls des ein grund für die auswahl sein sollt 

grüße


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. April 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Der Parkinson ist schon ok. Die Größe hängt eben von deinen Vorlieben ab, wenn du 185 bist und längere Rahmen magst....



285cm trifft es eher. er ist halt groß im kommen


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. April 2006)

ja reite doch drauf rumm, ich bin nicht groß, nur halt etwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (23. April 2006)

... überdimensioniert


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. April 2006)

ahhhhh aber auch nicht der reinste gorilla..
das wort "boriliose" ist aber auch wirklich zum totlachen.


----------



## der Digge (23. April 2006)

Borreliose? Zecken? Tire? hä..? und was heisst hier groß und so?


----------



## jimbim (24. April 2006)

@ urbanjumper: bei parano gibts jetzt den hoffmanbikes BABA frame (seth kimbrough signature) ist nen blick wert und dazu noch günstig /299 euro)


----------



## Flatpro (24. April 2006)

1a jim


----------



## lopis (27. April 2006)

hab noch nie so ein hassliches bmx gesehen


----------



## BobRöch (28. April 2006)

mein nazi laufrad


----------



## kater (29. April 2006)

Frame: Terrible One Barcode 20.6" 2005
Fork: Macneil ID
Bar: Federal Lite
Stem: Animal Jump Off limited (20 of 100)
Headset: FSA Orbit XL
Grips: Animal Edwin
Barends: Animal
Front wheel: WTP Pi (14mm, 36H) with Odyssey 7K, dt Swiss Spokes
Back wheel: Proper Cassette (14mm, 48H) with Sun Rhyno Lite, dt Swiss Spokes
Sprocket: Animal Lite 30T
Pedals: Animal Hamilton SB
Chain: Shadow Interlock V1
Pegs: Macneil Lite
Crank: Primo Hollowbite with Knight Titan axle and S&M cups
Seat: Macneil
Seatpos: Macneil
Seatclamp: Animal
Tires: 2x Animal GLH (1.95")
13 Kg


----------



## DirtJumper III (29. April 2006)

find ich sehrrrrr geil... besonders wegen viel animal stuff


----------



## UrbanJumper (29. April 2006)

ja, gut gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (30. April 2006)

Frame: WTP Addict
Bar, Fork: WTP Chro-mo
vr-Rad: SALT+Maxxis Holy Roller 2.2"
hr-Rad: Odyssey Casette 04´ + Sun BigCity + KHE Flexie Speichen + Federal Traction 2.0"
Brake: Odyssey Monolever "small"+Odyssey GTX Rotor+ Odyssey Rotorkabel oben + unten+Dia-tech Hombre+KoolStop PhatPads
Grips: Coalition Taj
Seat: WTP Classic Pro(?)
Seatpost: SALT
Cranks: SALT
Pedals: Snafu BB Alu
Pegs: Salt Steel


----------



## BikerHaNni (30. April 2006)

Ich hab bis jetz noch n dirtbike aber bald n bmx.
was sagt ihr zu nem cube the crimson oder wie das heisst


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. April 2006)

BikerHaNni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bis jetz noch n dirtbike aber bald n bmx.
> was sagt ihr zu nem cube the crimson oder wie das heisst



schrott


----------



## UrbanJumper (30. April 2006)

ein bmx von einer mtb firma das kann nichts werden..
aber adersrumm schon, irgendwas läuft da schief.


----------



## TriXteR (30. April 2006)

was für bmx sind denn im preis/leistungs-verhältnis gut bzw. sehr gut?
ich fahre im moment das specialized four-fifteen (415)


----------



## man1ac (7. Mai 2006)

So hier mein schnuki mit ein paar updates
neue Kurbel
Neuer Sattel
KOmmen noch neue schluppen drauf und ne shadow kette










Rahmen:  	Sputnic cpt caracho
Kurbel	 :         WTP Royal
Lenker	:         WTP Le Tigre
Vorbau:       	 S&M Redneck
Steuersatz:	FSA The pig
Reifen VR:	Animal GLH
Reifen HR:	Animal GLH
Felge HR:	Odyssey Hazzar ltd
Felge VR:	Sun Rhyno Lite
Nabe VR	:       WTP Pi hub
Nabe HR	 :       WTP Pu hub
Kette	     :      KMC Kool Chain
Pedale	    :    Demolition
Gabel	    :     WTP Excalibur
Sattelstange:  1664 ltd series
Sattelklemme: Fit BIKES
Kettenblatt	MAC Neil 33 T
Pegs	Animal Ltd
Sattel	WTP Slim


----------



## happytreefriend (8. Mai 2006)

moins:


----------



## evil_rider (8. Mai 2006)

das lezte: sehr schick!

das dadrüber.... kein weiteren kommentar!


----------



## p0$3r (8. Mai 2006)

der besitzer des letzten..kannste ma ne partlist dazuhaun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (8. Mai 2006)

na was sagt ihr?

(wollte eigentlich nur mal im bmx forum fragen obs hier nicht nen berliner gibt der lust hat mit mir anfang nächsten monats ne runde zu drehen und mir paar bmx sachen beibringt.. was eben mit so nem bike drin ist.. wäre nett wenn sich jm per PN meldet  )

wollte nicht extra nen thread aufmachen..


----------



## Radical (8. Mai 2006)

Ja bin Berliner! BMX fahren kann ich aber (noch) nicht. Falls du jemand mitnehmen willst zum gemeinsamen auf die Fresse fallen meld dich  
 Mein Einstieg in die 20" Welt hab ich mir erst am Wochenende geholt ...


----------



## happytreefriend (9. Mai 2006)

@Radical: is jetzt halt nix super besonderes da es n serien bike ist. gefällt mir aber trotzdem. ach ja wo is den das hintere peg hin?
@ poser: wie ändere ich den mein beitrag? ich find den "edit" button nicht. *hüstel* öhhöm


----------



## evil_rider (9. Mai 2006)

nach 24h kann man seinen beitrag nimmer editieren! :-/


----------



## Radical (9. Mai 2006)

happytreefriend schrieb:
			
		

> @Radical: is jetzt halt nix super besonderes da es n serien bike ist. gefällt mir aber trotzdem. ach ja wo is den das hintere peg hin?



Richtig, isn Serienbike und reicht ür den Einstieg sicher dicke. Der vordere ist inzwischen auch ab, die brauch ich erstmal net...


----------



## happytreefriend (9. Mai 2006)

okay dann kommt die partliste halt jetzt so:
macneil miron frame
macneil fork
mankid asadi bar
hinterrad odyssey felge&nabe mit 9er profile titan driver
vorderrad no name glaub ich
25er profile titan kettenblatt
hinten reifen snafu rimjob
wethepeople defcon grips
shadow slimseat
hombre bremse linearslick cable
odyssey pegs
salt vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (10. Mai 2006)

ich kam dann doch mal dazu...
lenker wird noch gegen einen richtigen getauscht
sattel ist wohl ein bisschen weit oben..


----------



## Da-MoShAz (10. Mai 2006)

Den Rahmen+ VR kenn ich irgendwoher 
Sieht gut aus, ausser der Lenker!


----------



## Flatpro (10. Mai 2006)

sattel bisschen weit oben? also bisschen is mal echt gelogen


----------



## sidekicker (10. Mai 2006)

vor 4monaten war das bei dir aber nicht anders...


----------



## MZeiter (11. Mai 2006)

Ich muss sagen eure BMX gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem anderen,alle Parts sehen gleich aus,alles abgehackt,null individualität.Nur die Farben unterscheiden sich...


----------



## Molox (11. Mai 2006)

also meins gleicht keinem und ich muss sagen du bist doof


----------



## cryptic. (11. Mai 2006)

MZeiter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Laufradgröße verhält sich Proportional zu der Penislänge des jeweiligen Fahrers!!
> 
> 20">winzig klein
> 24">klein bis Mittel
> 26">Groß bis Gewaltig




scherzkeks.. musst mal im internet gucken, ob du ein 12" kinderfahrradforum findest. das beschäftigt dich dann hoffentlich so, dass du keine zeit mehr hast um hier zu posten oO


----------



## Da-MoShAz (11. Mai 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/100_2185.jpg
Rahmen: Solid Killing Machine US bb 21"
Steuersatz: Chris King  
Gabel:  Flybikes pantera  
Vorbau: Automatic
Lenker: Flybikes 3amigos-Nächste Woche Beringer Light 
Griffe: Demolition-Nächste Woche Odi
Barends: Plastik 
Bremse: Flybikes 
Bremsklötze: Koolstops lachsrot 
Bremskabel: Nokon 
Bremshebel: Goldfinger 
Kurbel: Profile mit Ti Achse 
Pedale: Primo balance magnesium SB 
Kettenblatt: Profile Imperial 25T- nächste Woche DK iron cross light  
Kette: KMC premium 
Laufrad vorne: Proper Nabe-Proper Felge
Reifen vorne: Primo Comet 1.95 + KHE twiggy 
Laufrad hinten: Profile Mini (ice blue) mit 9t Ti driver Sun BFR- Nächste Woche SevenK in schwarz
Reifen hinten:  Demolition Zeppelin 1.8- Nächste Woche Animal ASM + KHE twiggy 
Sattelstange: Snafu j-light 
Sattel: Wtp slim seat 
Sattelklemme: Custom made- Nächste Woche Animal in blau
Pegs: WTP toxic mini
Gewicht: 11 Kg


----------



## MZeiter (11. Mai 2006)

cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> scherzkeks.. musst mal im internet gucken, ob du ein 12" kinderfahrradforum findest. das beschäftigt dich dann hoffentlich so, dass du keine zeit mehr hast um hier zu posten oO



Ist doch nur Spaß  

Nehmt das nicht so ernst...


----------



## sidekicker (11. Mai 2006)

ich find den solid rahmen so wiederlich....einfach sau hässlich..warum hast du den schönsten bmx rahmen gegen sowas hässliches getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (11. Mai 2006)

> Achtung:Neuste Studien aus den USA haben ergeben:
> 
> Die Laufradgröße verhält sich Proportional zu der Penislänge des jeweiligen Fahrers!!
> 
> ...



naja also früher hatte 26" dann 24" und schließlich 20" ? seltsam...


----------



## Da-MoShAz (12. Mai 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> ich find den solid rahmen so wiederlich....einfach sau hässlich..warum hast du den schönsten bmx rahmen gegen sowas hässliches getauscht


Irgendwie bist du ein bisschen dumm oder?
Ich habe es dir jetzt schon 2 mal erklärt. Ich erkläre es dir gerne auch zum 3 mal. Also.. ich konnte mit dem Standard nicht mehr fahren, weil der einfach zu klein war 20.5"....13.75CS und halt klein... Außerdem ist an dem Rahmen nur toll, dass er ox platinium ist, dadurch leicht und made in USA.. aber langweilig sieht er aus. Mir ist es so scheiss egal was du über meinen Solid sagst, es fährt sich gut, das bestätigen mir auch viele leute und ist sehr Stabil und scheeeeeyn lang! SO jetzt habe ich es dir zum letzten mal erklärt, hoffe du behälst es mal!


----------



## Flatpro (12. Mai 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie bist du ein bisschen dumm oder?
> Ich habe es dir jetzt schon 2 mal erklärt. Ich erkläre es dir gerne auch zum 3 !


du bis hier der dumme, weil du einfach nicht die meinung anderer leute akzeptieren kannst, wenn sidekicker den neuen rahmen hässlich findet is das seine sache


----------



## XnX (12. Mai 2006)

So, endlich mal wieder n Update von meinem Radl. Neue Pedale (endlich mal wieder schwarze), neuer Sattel samt Stütze, Vorbau von meinem alten MTB und neue Griffe...







XnX


----------



## sidekicker (12. Mai 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie bist du ein bisschen dumm oder?
> Ich habe es dir jetzt schon 2 mal erklärt. Ich erkläre es dir gerne auch zum 3 mal. Also.. ich konnte mit dem Standard nicht mehr fahren, weil der einfach zu klein war 20.5"....13.75CS und halt klein... Außerdem ist an dem Rahmen nur toll, dass er ox platinium ist, dadurch leicht und made in USA.. aber langweilig sieht er aus. Mir ist es so scheiss egal was du über meinen Solid sagst, es fährt sich gut, das bestätigen mir auch viele leute und ist sehr Stabil und scheeeeeyn lang! SO jetzt habe ich es dir zum letzten mal erklärt, hoffe du behälst es mal!



nene also du hast das mir noch nie erklärt warum du getauscht hast du otto ey


----------



## Da-MoShAz (12. Mai 2006)

Ich finds nicht schlimm wenn manche sagen, dass es ******** ausschaut... denn hätte ich es nämlich gar nicht reingestellt... kann sein das ich dumm bin, aber nicht so dumm, um zu merken dass es hier alles nichts bringt...
Haut rein!


----------



## evil_rider (13. Mai 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie bist du ein bisschen dumm oder?
> Ich habe es dir jetzt schon 2 mal erklärt. Ich erkläre es dir gerne auch zum 3 mal. Also.. ich konnte mit dem Standard nicht mehr fahren, weil der einfach zu klein war 20.5"....13.75CS und halt klein... Außerdem ist an dem Rahmen nur toll, dass er ox platinium ist, dadurch leicht und made in USA.. aber langweilig sieht er aus. Mir ist es so scheiss egal was du über meinen Solid sagst, es fährt sich gut, das bestätigen mir auch viele leute und ist sehr Stabil und scheeeeeyn lang! SO jetzt habe ich es dir zum letzten mal erklärt, hoffe du behälst es mal!




1. durch ox-platinum wird der rahmen nicht leicht... der stahl wiegt das gleiche wie jeder andere.... 7.9g/cm³ --> nur weil er eine höhere zugfestigkeit hat, als 4130, kann man die wandungen dünner machen, das spart material und darum gewicht!

2. ist 20.5" nicht kurz, sondern ziemlich das optimum für street und park... fahre selber nen 20.6" bei 186cm körperlänge! die CS sind normal für moderne streetrahmen!

3. sieht er nicht langweilig aus, sondern zeitlos schön!

4. fährt sich der solid kacke, schwer, behäbig, rohre fett wie wasserrohre vom baumarkt MTB!

5. darum, war er auch schon gerissen und wurde wieder gescheißt...


----------



## Da-MoShAz (13. Mai 2006)

Wo war der denn gerissen?


----------



## jimbim (13. Mai 2006)

ist doch jetzt seine sache, welchen rahmen der fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (13. Mai 2006)

nein, das geht absolut jeden was an.


----------



## Misanthrop (13. Mai 2006)




----------



## AerO (13. Mai 2006)

viel besser als vorher. gefällt.
ps: der kb-entwurf sieht dem profile kp zu ähnlich..


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. Mai 2006)

sieht gut aus, aber warum jedesmal ein link dazu. so emo zeugs hab ich schonmal bei jemanden anderen gesehen


----------



## evil_rider (13. Mai 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Wo war der denn gerissen?




frag dochmal karlo!


----------



## Misanthrop (13. Mai 2006)

aero. Recht haste. war mir nich bewusst also wech damit...

emoaufkleber bei wem anders?
nicht das ich wüsste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (13. Mai 2006)

ich weiß aber schon...hihihi
sieht aber echt jetzt besser aus.


----------



## der Digge (13. Mai 2006)

dazu fällt mir spontan 'n Avatar aus'm bmxboard ein..


----------



## evil_rider (13. Mai 2006)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> dazu fällt mir spontan 'n Avatar aus'm bmxboard ein..




gerrit...


----------



## Misanthrop (13. Mai 2006)

hmm hatte soviel miteinander zu tun wie der örtliche jugendnudistenclub mit nem priesterseminar.

Aber Emo musste weichen. mehr dazu demnächst


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. Mai 2006)

naja, du bist ja schon im bmxboard wenn ich das mal sagen darf und inpunkto fahrrad hattest du auch was mit ihm letztens zu tun, zumindest passiv, aber das ist ja jetzt auch scheiss egal weil das rad alles raus haut und du ja mehr vertragen kannst als die meisten anderen user hier die sich nach 1-2 sätzen persönlich beleidigt fühlen, ich spreche übrigens von allen 2006ern...


----------



## Da-MoShAz (13. Mai 2006)

@Evil....
Habe ihn gefragt.. Lucky dachte damals, dass der gerissen war..es war aber nur ein Lackkratzer genau am Gusset oben aufm Oberrohr.
Er hat es aber erst beim schweissen gemerkt.. und man sieht davon nichts von den nähten oder so.. und halten tut er immernoch, also erzähl kein müll!


----------



## evil_rider (14. Mai 2006)

was glaubst du, warum lucky den rahmen weggeben hat, er hat das ding vergöttert!

bestimmt nicht, weil er noch heil war! X-D


----------



## Da-MoShAz (14. Mai 2006)

Ok, dass kann ja sein.. aber bis jetzt hält er und bei karlo hat er auch gehalten..
das ist ein panzer, den man nicht totkriegt!


----------



## RISE (15. Mai 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Emo musste weichen. mehr dazu demnächst




Bist du jetzt groß in der Schlagerszene drin? 
Die ist ja auch sehr emotional...


----------



## evil_rider (19. Mai 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dass kann ja sein.. aber bis jetzt hält er und bei karlo hat er auch gehalten..
> das ist ein panzer, den man nicht totkriegt!



panzer, trifft es 100% genau!  

siehe auch:


			
				Moe schrieb:
			
		

> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/100_2437.jpg
> Rahmen: Solid Killing Machine US bb 21"
> Steuersatz: Chris King
> Gabel:  Flybikes pantera
> ...



   


rahmen 3300
gabel 1180
headset 125
vorbau 310
lenker 890
griffe 80
bremse 155
hebel 120
kurbel 950
pedale 460
kb 70
kette 370
vr 960
reifen 520
schlauch 90
hr 1260
reifen 650
schlauch 90
stütze 270
sattel 270
klemme 25
pegs 440
----------------
= *12585g*


und der kleinkram, fehlt noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (19. Mai 2006)

cross posting, aber wie recht du hast..
emo ist doch super?!


----------



## Flatpro (19. Mai 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> cross posting, aber wie recht du hast..
> emo ist doch super?!


nich jeder der hier abhängt is auch im bmxboard unterwegs, deshalb is so gesehen crossposting wohl erlaubt


----------



## UrbanJumper (19. Mai 2006)

jaja hast ja recht, er hat ja auch recht..


----------



## RISE (19. Mai 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> emo ist super



sag ich ja...


----------



## evil_rider (19. Mai 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> cross posting, aber wie recht du hast..
> emo ist doch super?!




emo stinkt nach kuhpisse!

metal owns da world!


----------



## UrbanJumper (19. Mai 2006)

hihihi metalica, linkin park usw gehören leider der vergangenheit an.
...jetzt junge bübchen in extrem engen hosen, bauchfreien shirts und fallenenden haaren!
und jetzt ein blick auf mein avatar bild.


----------



## bnaK (20. Mai 2006)

so hier ma mein 20" dingen
heute das erste ma mit gefahren
rahmen is aba shcon länger gebraucht

wtp primate
macneil id forke
big city rim
odyssey vandero und hazard
lenker gut aba keine ahnung welcher
npj stütze
wtp royal crank
snafu sprocket
s&m xlt stem
primo martinez grips
odyssey jc pedals
odysey jpeg light
odyssey monolever medium hebel
linear slick
vanguard u-brake (baugleich mit odyssey)
coalation slim seat
odysey elmstreet hinten
primo dirtmonster vorn
kinderfahrradschläuche ausm fahrradladen
kool stop phat pads
snafu sattelklemme
ungefähr 12-13 kg


----------



## derFisch (20. Mai 2006)

die unschärfe holste durch mehr fotos auch nich raus.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2006)

schärfere fotos und aufkleber ab, dann kommt das schon ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace|maker (21. Mai 2006)

Hat nen Kumpel von mir heute ausgegraben:


























Die "Mörder" Fun Maschine *G*


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (21. Mai 2006)

Peace|maker schrieb:
			
		

> Hat nen Kumpel von mir heute ausgegraben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Das Ding in deine Signatur was du suchst ist vermutlich ne Nabe. Es sei denn du willst dich mit dem BMX so auf die Fresse legen dass ne Narbe zurück bleibt 

2. Bau bitte den Ständer ab

3. Da es sehr wahrscheinlich keinen -30mm Vorbau gibt ist der falschrum montiert. Da es ein Schaftvorbau ist muss da ne Schraube drin sein. Die musst du lösen, Schaft um 180° drehen und wieder richtig gut anknallen. Vorher natürlich den Lenker abbauen und richtig rum wieder draufschrauben^^

4. Ich mag so lowtech Kram irgendwie


----------



## evil_rider (21. Mai 2006)

ne BMX-NARBE kann er von mir bekommen... schmeiße einfach mein BMX, auf sein kopf!


----------



## Hertener (21. Mai 2006)

Übel. Würde mal auf ein BMX 2000 tippen. 
Lila und Gold drüberlackiert?!
Und der Vorbau verkehrt herum?


----------



## Peace|maker (21. Mai 2006)

@SIDDHARTHA thx das du mich auf den rechtschreibfehler aufmergsam gemacht hast.

Den zum Vorbau naja ob man den noch irg los bekommt...die schraube ist voller Rost und sieht rund aus! Und den habe ich auch net montiert!
 Naja ich weiß net den Ständer finde ich irg sau cool^^, also an mein MTB würde ich den auch net ums verrecken dran baun!


Ach für die dies interresiert des bike ist naja so 10-15 Jahre alt Stand die Letzten 5 jahre in der Garage und naja hat sehr viel vorbesitzer da des Teuerste  an dem Bike die Griffe warn, mein Kumpel meinte 2,50 DM und der rest ist aufem Sperrmüll zamgesammelt gewesen! Und die 2,50 warn auch alles was dafür ausgegen wurde!

Also fals jemand noch naja "nicht ganz so abgefahren" BMX reifen hat die er wegschmeißen würde bitte mich anschreiben^^


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (21. Mai 2006)

WD-40 an die Schraube sprühen und über Nacht einwirken lassen.

Geh zu einem Händler in der Nähe und frag ihn nach nem Reifen für nen 20" Kinderrad. Mehr als 8 Euro bezahlste da nicht für. Bei einem aus dem IBC sind ja locker 6 Euro Versand drin. Wenn er mehrere zur AUswahl hat nimm den am wenigsten Profilierten. Falls dir das nicht reicht:

Für 22 Euro kannst du von mir 2 neue Felt Dirt und Street Reifen bekommen mit Rechnung und Garantie und so 

irgendwie sieht die Schrottkiste fett aus mach aber nichts hartes damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace|maker (21. Mai 2006)

Joa werde ich ja warsch auch machen mit den Reifen! Ich kenne aber auch einige die hier aus meiner Region angemeldet sind und deshalb hab ich des mal hingeschreiben!
Naja also 50cm Ã¼ber treppen springen hat des ding schon Ã¼berlebt^^, aber was wirklich hartes lÃ¤sst man lieber da hast du schon recht! dafÃ¼r muss denn mein Enduro herhalten*G*
Ich glaube gefÃ¤hrlicher wird es eher da der hinterreifen flattert wie Sau da halt ne Schraube am Kugellager ne macke hat und des net wirklich rund lÃ¤uft, sowie das man mit den Bremsen/Bremshebeln net gescheit bremsen kann! Halt ******* das da nur Seitenzugbremsen drann sind und da geht halt echt nix auser andere hebel zu machen! Aber egal ist ja auch ein Spass mobil^^ und viel mehr als 25â¬ will ich mit meinem kumpel da auch net reinstecken!


----------



## Molox (22. Mai 2006)

bessere fotos und so


----------



## evil_rider (22. Mai 2006)

es ist sooo ein geiles rad! :up:


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2006)

sehr gut!


----------



## Flatpro (22. Mai 2006)

mir persönlich wäre der lenker zu flach..


----------



## Molox (22. Mai 2006)

der lenker ist aus nem alten eastern komplettrad von einem verwandten... sobald geld da ist wird der wohl ersetzt. aber er fährt sich eigentlich sehr gut


----------



## evil_rider (22. Mai 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> mir persönlich wäre der lenker zu flach..




genau das ist das geile, ich liebe flache räder, die fahren sich soooo schön!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. Mai 2006)

Also mir wäre es zu... schwarz

Und der Lenker ist wirklich flach. Kannst ja mal den Vorbau umdrehen um zu schauen ob es sich dann für dich besser fährt. 

Klemme hat zu viel Fleisch (okay kann man drauf *******n)

Die Odyssey Sattelstütze ist nicht nur ein optisches sondern auch ein konstruktionstechnisches Verbrechen. 

Sonst macht es nen schön schlichten Eindruck


----------



## Molox (22. Mai 2006)

Also wie gesagt es fährt sich sehr gut.. Die Klemme sollte eigentlich die dünne Snafu sein aber das haben die bei g&s wohl verpeilt.. mir jetzt aber auch egal Hauptsache man kann mit fahren. Und wenn ich den Vorbau umdrehen würde wäre es echt hässlich...

Mit der Sattelstütze habe ich kein problem und warum sollte es ein "konstruktionstechnisches Verbrechen" sein?

Zu dem zu schwarz kann ich noch sagen das sich die Gabelfarbe und die Lenkerfarbe noch ändern wird.


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. Mai 2006)

um gotteswillen man dreht doch keinen curb vorbau um...der will sich ja ehn neuen lenker kaufen haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. Mai 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> um gotteswillen man dreht doch keinen curb vorbau um...der will sich ja ehn neuen lenker kaufen haha



Ich meinte ja auch nur kurz um festzustellen ob der neue Lenker nicht vielleicht doch mehr Rise haben sollte.

Bei gekröpften Sattelstützen wird die Biegung immer extrem belastet. So stabil kann man das gar nicht bauen (siehe MTB RF Diabolus) als dass es wirklich hält. Hab mir die Odyssey mal schicken lassen und sofort in ein Bolt aus dem Laden verbaut. Also ich würde dem Ding nicht vertrauen ist der scheiß Idee von Odyssey ne gekröpfte BMX Sattelstütze zu verkaufen.

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass es richtig schön ist


----------



## Molox (22. Mai 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte ja auch nur kurz um festzustellen ob der neue Lenker nicht vielleicht doch mehr Rise haben sollte.



ja darüber habe ich noch nicht wirklich nachgedacht aber ich werde es vielleicht mal ausprobieren...


edit: ach und die sattelstütze werde ich einfach so lange fahren bis sie kaputt ist ..


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. Mai 2006)

machste eh nicht


----------



## Didgi (23. Mai 2006)

meins:


----------



## evil_rider (23. Mai 2006)

satten, vr bremse und kettenblatt....


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich siehts gut aus, nur die Aufkleber sind so ein Manko bei Eastern... Die auf meinem Reaper sahen auch furchtbar aus.


----------



## Didgi (24. Mai 2006)

Hmm, ich find eigentlich nicht das die Aufkleber stören. 

Habt ihr nen Tip wie ich die Bremsleistung verbessern kann? Bins vom MTB gewohnt geil, ziehende Scheibenbremsen zu haben. Das man an diese Bremsleistung nicht rankommt ist klar, aber ich möcht gern rcihtig geil, ziehende Bremsen.

Habt ihr ne Idee? Sind Chromfelgen der letzte Ausweg? Die sind doch recht teuer oder?

Daniel


----------



## sidekicker (24. Mai 2006)

so zerreißt euch hier auch noch die mäuler über das assi


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (24. Mai 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ich find eigentlich nicht das die Aufkleber stören.
> 
> Habt ihr nen Tip wie ich die Bremsleistung verbessern kann? Bins vom MTB gewohnt geil, ziehende Scheibenbremsen zu haben. Das man an diese Bremsleistung nicht rankommt ist klar, aber ich möcht gern rcihtig geil, ziehende Bremsen.
> 
> ...



Bei Chromfelgen musst du mit 50 Euro und mehr rechnen.

Du hast hinten keine roten Coolstop die sind aber Pflicht bei schwarzen Felgen.
Rotor klaut Bremsleistung. Bremsen und Hebel sind auch entscheidend wobei Bremsen mehr als Hebel.

Das Kettenblatt ist schon gewaltig schau mal ob du nicht hinten nen kleineres Ritzel verbauen kannst und dann vorne nen 36er Blatt

Das von Sidkicker ist ja richitg geil sind das Flybikes Pedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (24. Mai 2006)

danke  sind leider keine fly sind trailking


----------



## Nathol (24. Mai 2006)

Ich bin fest überzeugt, dass ein richtig eingestellter Rotor mit richtigen Kabeln(!!) besser funktioniert, als ein einziges Kabel.
Zu den Bremsblöcken kann ich nur sagen, dass du dir Plazmatic Spanish V-Fly holen sollst, werde ich, sobald ich Geld habe, auch machen.


----------



## Didgi (24. Mai 2006)

Nathol schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin fest überzeugt, dass ein richtig eingestellter Rotor mit richtigen Kabeln(!!) besser funktioniert, als ein einziges Kabel.
> Zu den Bremsblöcken kann ich nur sagen, dass du dir Plazmatic Spanish V-Fly holen sollst, werde ich, sobald ich Geld habe, auch machen.



Sind das Trialbeläge? Ja oder?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (24. Mai 2006)

Trialbeläge ohne Betumen wenn die Felge feucht ist?

Deine Rotorlogik musst du mir erklären. In einem Rotor System ist viel mehr Reibung als bei einer Außenhülle die direkt zur Bremse geht.


----------



## Nathol (24. Mai 2006)

http://www.bikeguide.org/how-to/brakes/brakes.php

Da wird vieles gut(imo) erklärt.

Und ja, die Plazmatic sind Trialbeläge.


----------



## UrbanJumper (24. Mai 2006)

ich will jetzt auch mal soviel schreiben wie siddhartha

allllso, mir gefällt mal in erster linie die farbgebung des rahmens, wirklich schön nur sind die farben nicht mehr ganz so frisch irgendwie?! egal, der animal aufkleber könnte jedenfalls rein kraviert sein, so passt der.
was mir halt nicht gefällt, ist die warze auf dem unterrohr, die optik der kurbeln und halt leider die chrom felge hinten was jetzt nichts mit dem "assi" zu tun hat oder so..
insgesamt sehr schönes rock fahrrad mit hiphop ambitionen würde ich spontan jetzt sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. Mai 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> ich will jetzt auch mal soviel schreiben wie siddhartha
> 
> allllso, mir gefällt mal in erster linie die farbgebung des rahmens, wirklich schön nur sind die farben nicht mehr ganz so frisch irgendwie?! egal, der animal aufkleber könnte jedenfalls rein kraviert sein, so passt der.
> was mir halt nicht gefällt, ist die warze auf dem unterrohr, die optik der kurbeln und halt leider die chrom felge hinten was jetzt nichts mit dem "assi" zu tun hat oder so..
> insgesamt sehr schönes rock fahrrad mit hiphop ambitionen würde ich spontan jetzt sagen.



Bist mal voll das ********* was mir meinen "ellenlage und nutzlose Bewertungen" Style klaut. Verpiss dich bitte zu deinen tighten "toll und so" Posts  

Und ich darf auf keinen Fall nen Animal Aufkleber auf mein Rad kleben sonst unterstellt man mir noch Hiphop Ambitionen


----------



## dirt-issue (25. Mai 2006)

so dann mal meine "Waffe"...Teileliste könnte euch kniggen...keien Lust zu...und Gewicht,weis ich auch nicht...


----------



## DirtJumper III (25. Mai 2006)

sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus....


----------



## Misanthrop (25. Mai 2006)

das vom sidekicker kann ich leiden


----------



## sidekicker (25. Mai 2006)

danke an alle hier und da


----------



## Flatpro (25. Mai 2006)

der rahmen vom sidekicker geht ma grnit, die dropouts..... aber sons gefällts sehr, vor allem lenker vorbau un so


----------



## blue falcon (25. Mai 2006)

meins


----------



## UrbanJumper (25. Mai 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Bist mal voll das ********* was mir meinen "ellenlage und nutzlose Bewertungen" Style klaut. Verpiss dich bitte zu deinen tighten "toll und so" Posts
> 
> Und ich darf auf keinen Fall nen Animal Aufkleber auf mein Rad kleben sonst unterstellt man mir noch Hiphop Ambitionen


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2006)

das vom dirt-issue find ich bis aufs kettenblatt sehr gelungen, die blauen naben haben was..


----------



## Misanthrop (25. Mai 2006)

und was neues:




warte nur noch aufs Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (25. Mai 2006)

hubguards anner mittelstrebe hab ich auch noch nich gesehen..


----------



## I bins d i bins (25. Mai 2006)

das gelb schaut sooo gut aus


----------



## man1ac (25. Mai 2006)

was bringen dir die abgeschnittenen flansche die da so lose am lenker rumhängen?


----------



## Domas (25. Mai 2006)

sachma stahljunk!  wie machst du das denn, dass du jeden tag was neues am rad hast??? zauberei?


----------



## UrbanJumper (25. Mai 2006)

das rad wäre ja der oberhammer wenn es nicht immer mehr flowerpower werden würde, stahljunk beherrschen sie sich doch bitte, tun sie mir den gefallen!


----------



## Misanthrop (26. Mai 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> was bringen dir die abgeschnittenen flansche die da so lose am lenker rumhängen?



Fahre so, dass meine Daumen immer auf dem Crossbar aufliegen und so habe ich dann nen "Stoper" is ganz gut.



			
				h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> sachma stahljunk!  wie machst du das denn, dass du jeden tag was neues am rad hast??? zauberei?


Wenn was kaputt geht kommt was anderes. Und jede Woche gibts nix neues...



			
				UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> das rad wäre ja der oberhammer wenn es nicht immer mehr flowerpower werden würde, stahljunk beherrschen sie sich doch bitte, tun sie mir den gefallen!



Langeweile ist out


----------



## der Digge (26. Mai 2006)

dat geschmier an der Gabel und die Griffe gibt dickes minus


----------



## Molox (26. Mai 2006)

am anfang war es einfach nur schön und jetzt machst du es von mal zu mal hässlicher...


----------



## derFisch (26. Mai 2006)

Schickes Rad, schön bunt! Was machste mit den alten Parts?



			
				UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> das rad wäre ja der oberhammer wenn es nicht immer mehr flowerpower werden würde, stahljunk beherrschen sie sich doch bitte, tun sie mir den gefallen!


flowerpower is was anderes und positiv besetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (26. Mai 2006)

laufrad gibts zu kaufen. entweder die nabe einzeln oder komplett 25er Kettenblatt is auch vorhanden


----------



## sidekicker (27. Mai 2006)

das blau auf der gabel müsste weg...wo gibt es den hubguard den du hinten hast zu kaufen ???


----------



## Flatpro (28. Mai 2006)

oh gott, geht doch alle fahrrad fahren, is doch egal wies rad aussieht, dumm daneben stehn und sein rad bewundern kann jeder....


----------



## UrbanJumper (28. Mai 2006)

ahahaha, in jeder diskussion gibts einen der sagt "geht doch einfach radfahren"


----------



## Flatpro (28. Mai 2006)

weil es immer jemanden gibt, der die diskussion sinnlos findet und dann sene meinung zu äußert un beim herrn stahljunk is mir das schon vorher aufgefallen, dass er tausend mal mehr fotos von seinem immer ein wenig anderen rad postet, als mal bilder vom fahren


----------



## Freakbiker (28. Mai 2006)

So hier mal mei Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (29. Mai 2006)

schon irgendwie ziemlich hässlich... was haste mit dem sattel n angestellt?


----------



## evil_rider (29. Mai 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> und was neues:
> 
> warte nur noch aufs Kettenblatt




selten hässlich!!! :kotz:


----------



## hanneStreet (1. Juni 2006)

flybikes!


----------



## sidekicker (2. Juni 2006)

was


----------



## I bins d i bins (2. Juni 2006)

so is es wieder aktuell, kommt in kürze ne neue gabel ran


----------



## man1ac (3. Juni 2006)

@Freakbiker : dein rad is ja hässlicher als die nacht vorallen der sattel :kotz: 

@I bins d i bins: nettes radel nur die sattelstellung is ja mal ein bissel komisch


----------



## evil_rider (3. Juni 2006)

urks, schon wieder sonen optischer krüppel... :kotz:


----------



## p0$3r (4. Juni 2006)

jaja bla comments zu kb und sattel sind überflüssig, gefällt mir selber nich..


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (4. Juni 2006)

chicago style is viel schlimmer


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. Juni 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (6. Juni 2006)

ne du
ne ne ne


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2006)

rahmen, pedale, griffe und gabel schwarz, dann wärs sehr geil, aber so gefällts mir nich, sry...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. Juni 2006)

Dann säh es genauso aus wie jedes andere Scheissrad hier. Ich hasse schwarze Räder und würde nie auf die Idee kommen einen schwarzen Rahmen zu fahren


----------



## cryptic. (6. Juni 2006)

hmm wenn das es ein rot wäre..aber mit dem elox- und lackrot...irgentwie nicht so der knaller


----------



## I bins d i bins (6. Juni 2006)

das rot vom vorbau würde der gabel auch noch gut stehen und sonst noch schwarze pedale und griffe


----------



## sidekicker (6. Juni 2006)

jetzt kommt dann noch nen neuer rahmen,kette,sattelklemme,griffe und nen G-sports ding und dann passt der mist


----------



## Hertener (6. Juni 2006)

@ cryptic: ACK

Ansonsten: Ein bisschen bunt, aber mal was anderes.


----------



## I bins d i bins (6. Juni 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kommt dann noch nen neuer rahmen,kette,sattelklemme,griffe und nen G-sports ding und dann passt der mist





schön, schöner, am schönsten


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2006)

hat was, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (7. Juni 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

>




im kaugummiautomaten gefunden?


----------



## evil_rider (7. Juni 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kommt dann noch nen neuer rahmen,kette,sattelklemme,griffe und nen G-sports ding und dann passt der mist




was soll denn das gelumpe auf der VR felge? dadurch, sieht das rad extrems assi aus!

sonen kinderkram... werdet erwachsen!


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2006)

geschmackssache...mir gefällts irgendwie


----------



## Nathol (7. Juni 2006)

Schwarz, Pegs und brakeless...Langeweile...aber wenigstens sieht die Langeweile gut aus


----------



## primopower (7. Juni 2006)

Da is mein schönes Stück:


----------



## evil_rider (7. Juni 2006)

primopower schrieb:
			
		

> Da is mein schönes Stück:




und was, soll das PS gepfusche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## primopower (7. Juni 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> und was, soll das PS gepfusche?




just for fun...  ne is net so toll aber ich hatte kein anderes...hab ich halt einfach ma so gemacht...


----------



## evil_rider (7. Juni 2006)

dann lasse das bild wies war...


----------



## sidekicker (7. Juni 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> was soll denn das gelumpe auf der VR felge? dadurch, sieht das rad extrems assi aus!
> 
> sonen kinderkram... werdet erwachsen!




naja da freue ich mich...ich wollte nicht das mein fahrrad teuer und edel aussieht...es soll einfach perfect fahren,halten und billig aussehen..


----------



## domip2 (7. Juni 2006)

primopower schrieb:
			
		

> Da is mein schönes Stück




was solln der schmog?


----------



## alex_de_luxe (7. Juni 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2006)

gefällt irgendwie...


----------



## primopower (8. Juni 2006)

okok es kommt in Kürze noch ein Foto nach.....


----------



## primopower (8. Juni 2006)

Hier:....


----------



## a.nienie (8. Juni 2006)

bissl groß das pic


----------



## primopower (8. Juni 2006)

a.nienie schrieb:
			
		

> bissl groß das pic





ja mei. läd ja höchstens 60 KB in der Grafik hoch.......

ok, da noch ein größeres...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakbiker (8. Juni 2006)




----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juni 2006)

leckere kiste @freebiker, aber immer ohne bremsen, ich weiss ja nicht.

bisher habe ich nur wenige gesehen die das gut können und wo die fehlenden bremsen nicht durch den fehlenden style gepwnt wurden 

hier mal zwei alte bilder von meinem prügel, als ich noch fuhr... (schnüff)

oh, viel ist ja nicht zu erkennen


----------



## derFisch (10. Juni 2006)

meins


----------



## Tobster (10. Juni 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> leckere kiste @freebiker, aber immer ohne bremsen, ich weiss ja nicht.
> 
> bisher habe ich nur wenige gesehen die das gut können und wo die fehlenden bremsen nicht durch den fehlenden style gepwnt wurden
> 
> ...


----------



## man1ac (10. Juni 2006)

allesmt nette bikes 

bis auf das von primopower des is nich soo prall


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juni 2006)

danke, dann hier noch eins 






@ $H4R]{Y: hängen da die sackhaare unterm sattel?   *nurspässchen*


----------



## sidekicker (10. Juni 2006)

nein das sind seine fusseln


----------



## evil_rider (10. Juni 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> danke, dann hier noch eins
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was für ne belichtung?


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2006)

sehr sehr gutes bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. Juni 2006)

@ evil_rider: keine ahnung wie lange die verschlusszeit bei dem bild war.

kai und ich haben sicher 20 oder 30 fotos an dem spot den abend gemacht, dass hier war das beste ergebniss.

ich tippe auf 3-5 minuten mindestens, blende komplett zu (siehst du ja aber auch an den lichtquellen  )!

wenns euch gefällt, hier hab ich noch eins:


----------



## Tobster (11. Juni 2006)

sehr schöne bilder sin des! endlich vernünftiges bildmaterial hier des erfreut die augn doch sehr  -- dickes lob für die fotos!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Juni 2006)

schön, wenns euch gefällt, dann spamme ich weiter 

hier ist der lars gfröhrer, mit einem derb getweakten onefoot x-up im jugendpark.


----------



## King Jens one (11. Juni 2006)

Hier ist mein WeThePeople Addict

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/260587/cat/2


----------



## AerO (11. Juni 2006)

cooler sattel.


----------



## King Jens one (11. Juni 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> cooler sattel.



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (11. Juni 2006)

heißt ja *eure* bmx räder
des schwarze von meim freund un des silberne gehört mir


----------



## DirtJumper III (12. Juni 2006)

gute räder, muss man schon sagen. sind jez nich so knallige bunte dinger aber dennoch nett anzuschaun


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2006)

grade deshalb gefallen sie mir, besonders das schwarze!


----------



## Misanthrop (12. Juni 2006)

so endstadium...
nie wieder was anderes


----------



## der Digge (12. Juni 2006)

du investierst auch dein ganzes Geld in Farbe und Schleifpapier wa? aber sieht wieder besser aus jetzt.


----------



## AerO (12. Juni 2006)

lenker noch n stück nach hinten und ich würd n größeres blatt ranmachen.
mir gefiel es vorher wirklich besser, aber dennoch ganz schick!


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2006)

gefällt mir auch wieder besser so....wobei das kb noch 3-4 zähne weniger haben könnte.


----------



## Misanthrop (12. Juni 2006)

so wies is, is super.
KB kleiner geht nich... macht die nabe nich mit


----------



## Molox (12. Juni 2006)

also kb ist mir eindeutig zu groß...
und der hub guard vorne geht auch bisschen kleiner und hübscher aber ist ja alles geschmackssache...


----------



## evil_rider (13. Juni 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> so endstadium...
> nie wieder was anderes




abartig... wage es bloß nicht, es im pornicus bmx thread zu posten... dann komme ich mit der flex und dem schneidbrenner vorbei, und baue dir dadraus nen abstrakes kunstwerk....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da-MoShAz (13. Juni 2006)

Tja evil, der street panzer überrollt deine kleine schmächtige park pussy!


----------



## sidekicker (13. Juni 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> so endstadium...
> nie wieder was anderes






bleibt der rahmen auch ??


----------



## man1ac (13. Juni 2006)

schicke karre 

sieht nach wie vor lecker aus nur ich find der vorbau passt nicht ganz ins gesamtbild


----------



## evil_rider (13. Juni 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Tja evil, der street panzer überrollt deine kleine schmächtige park pussy!




die park-pussy, ist sicherlich 3x so stabil, wie der billige haufen kruppstahl da oben!


----------



## sidekicker (13. Juni 2006)

man man  nicht zu fassen, isser 24 und wenn ihn jemand anredet und er keine antwort hatt " öhh mein rahmen is toller als die da oben...ällabätsch"auf andere schieben..nur das du nicht sagen musst "ja da kann ich mit meinem ganz tollen rahmen nicht mithallten" der vom stahljunk hällt doch genau so wie deiner oder nicht?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (13. Juni 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> man man  nicht zu fassen, isser 24 und wenn ihn jemand anredet und er keine antwort hatt " öhh mein rahmen is toller als die da oben...ällabätsch"auf andere schieben..nur das du nicht sagen musst "ja da kann ich mit meinem ganz tollen rahmen nicht mithallten" der vom stahljunk hällt doch genau so wie deiner oder nicht?



Aber auf Grund der höheren Festigkeit von Reynolds CrMo dürfte Evils Rahmen dennoch stabiler sein. 

Mensch du kennst ihn doch und seine Macken und weißt auch worauf das hinausläuft und, dass das im Thread völlig unsinnig ist 

Der Unterschied ist Evil kann das nicht ändern ist halt seine Art aber man kann so oder so darauf eingehen und wenn man bewußt auf Konfrontationskurs geht ist man ein Idiot. Punkt 

Ich warte noch was passiert wenn Stahljunks Ritzel rumeiert und sein KB verbiegt. Ob er dann nen 3 Tonnen Stahlritzel verbauen wird


----------



## evil_rider (13. Juni 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> man man  nicht zu fassen, isser 24 und wenn ihn jemand anredet und er keine antwort hatt " öhh mein rahmen is toller als die da oben...ällabätsch"auf andere schieben..nur das du nicht sagen musst "ja da kann ich mit meinem ganz tollen rahmen nicht mithallten" der vom stahljunk hällt doch genau so wie deiner oder nicht?




mal aufs material geachtet? mein rahmen ist 50% stabiler, als nen verschissender 4130 rahmen, bei gleichem gewicht!

853 ist das zauberwort!


----------



## sidekicker (13. Juni 2006)

ja das mag ja gut sein...ist auch schön wenn es so ist....ABER wenn du sagst bei gleichem gewicht...naja ich meine ja wenn der sputnic genau so hällt, dann mach den rahmen doch nicht "nieder" auch wenn du deinen Reynolds cromo rahmen so toll findes, aber für mich kommt das so "öhö lest mal mann ich hab nen Reynolds ey jeah ich bin"s..." vieleicht kommt es nur so rüber aber, egal jetzt


----------



## Misanthrop (14. Juni 2006)

bla bla 
reynolds is toll keine frage. aber wozu?
Dafür hat mein Rahmen nen Fünftel gekostet und wenn er ein Jahr oder länger hält is ok
und jetzt genug Kindergarten will Fahrräder sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (14. Juni 2006)

ja der herr hat meine posts mal zusammen gefasst..


----------



## sidekicker (14. Juni 2006)

ja des germany ding is jetzt nur mal da


----------



## I bins d i bins (14. Juni 2006)

immernoch sehr geil


----------



## man1ac (14. Juni 2006)

zimlich fresche kiste

die rahmenfarbe gefällt sehr


----------



## evil_rider (14. Juni 2006)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> bla bla
> reynolds is toll keine frage. aber wozu?
> Dafür hat mein Rahmen nen Fünftel gekostet und wenn er ein Jahr oder länger hält is ok
> und jetzt genug Kindergarten will Fahrräder sehen





was kostet dein rahmen neu?! 

nehme an, er hat die etwas mehre als die hälfte gekostet von meinem(860)...


----------



## Wasserflasche (14. Juni 2006)

Son Capt'n Caracho kostet so 289, also immerhin ein drittel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (14. Juni 2006)

man is doch ******* egal was der kostet...mein rahmen hat 30â¬ gekostet is hÃ¤sslich und fÃ¤hr sich perfect und hÃ¤llt


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (15. Juni 2006)

Nee eben nich. Preisleistungsverhältnis sollte stimmen.


----------



## gwathdraug (15. Juni 2006)

> abartig... wage es bloß nicht, es im pornicus bmx thread zu posten... dann komme ich mit der flex und dem schneidbrenner vorbei, und baue dir dadraus nen abstrakes kunstwerk....



ist doch schon ein abstraktes kunsterwerk

@aero   wie es gibt größere kettenblätter???


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2006)

Naja ich dachte mir ich werde es besser mal hier posten!  







Manchen wird es gefallen, den anderen nicht!  --- Egal!
Mir gefällt es und so sollte es sein! 

(ach ja Pegs links sind etz weg!)


----------



## man1ac (17. Juni 2006)

wow ein komplettrad


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (17. Juni 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> wow ein komplettrad



Süß da versucht wohl jemand verzweifelt einen Slimseat zu klemmen


----------



## Raddon (18. Juni 2006)

(Klick)


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2006)

gefällt!


----------



## Vollblutbiker (18. Juni 2006)

ganz ehrlich? 
net übel...


----------



## |BÖS3R| (18. Juni 2006)

Raddon schrieb:
			
		

> (Klick)


Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (18. Juni 2006)

geile kiste


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (18. Juni 2006)

Raddon schrieb:
			
		

> (Klick)



Ist das der Blitz oder ist das Rad wirklich soo rot 

Das Rad schreit gradezu nach einer neuen Kurbel 

Und wieso vorne ein Dirtreifen du fährst doch gar kein Dirt 

Wie schwer ist es eigentlich jetzt?

Die neue Cam macht schöne Bilder


----------



## DirtJumper III (18. Juni 2006)

oh ja, sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Raddon (18. Juni 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der Blitz oder ist das Rad wirklich soo rot
> 
> Das Rad schreit gradezu nach einer neuen Kurbel
> 
> ...




Es ist ja immerhin noch fast in ursprünglichem Zustand. Neue Reifen kommen erst, wenn die "verbraucht" sind. Kurbel kommt als nächstes die Wombolt sobald sie draußen ist.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> wow ein komplettrad



hmmmm... nee nicht mehr ganz Komplettrad...  ein paar kleine änderungen sind schon dran!


----------



## sidekicker (18. Juni 2006)

toll


----------



## I bins d i bins (19. Juni 2006)

neue gabel und steuersatz


----------



## man1ac (19. Juni 2006)

bissle viel farben für meinen geschmack


----------



## I bins d i bins (19. Juni 2006)

naja blau, raw, orange und zwischendurch noch n bissl schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (19. Juni 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich dachte mir ich werde es besser mal hier posten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so sah meines auch aus, jetzt sieht es so aus (sry für die Kette, neues, kleineres Kettenblatt ohne derben Höhenschlag kommt die Tage) - ist eben ein Anfängerrad und reicht für mich völlig. Lob/Kritik? Nur her...
















Grüße
Ricardo


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2006)

kettenblatt und griffe tauschen, dann isses vom optischen her schonma sehr schön.


----------



## fx:flow (19. Juni 2006)

Kettenblatt wird getauscht... was gibt's an den Griffen auszusetzen? Weil clear? Hatte auch überlegt, ob schwarz... hm.


----------



## Molox (19. Juni 2006)

griffe sind schon ok.
kettenblatt wie gesagt...
und vll. reifen?


----------



## fx:flow (19. Juni 2006)

Vorne? Hinten? Beide? Hinten habe ich gerade drauf gemacht, vorne war schon... fahre Street, habe erstmal das genommen, was so in diversen Threads für gut befunden wurde.

Was wär denn da momentan das Optimum? Man hört...

Ach ja... zu deinem Shadow-Seat: was ist das für ne Farbe? Weiss? Wollte ich auch nehmen, Händler kam aber nur an dieses nicht so recht passende Grün.


----------



## Tobster (19. Juni 2006)

lass des radl so! des passt alles gut so! (des mitm kb is von dei seite scho erwähnt das da was neues kommt, muss ma also ne mehr sagen - alles in allem gefällt es mir wirklich sehr gut des radl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (19. Juni 2006)

clear griffe sin hammer... farben vom rad find ich auch gelungen...


----------



## I bins d i bins (19. Juni 2006)

sehr geil, passt eigentlich alles


----------



## A-B-C (20. Juni 2006)

I bins d i bins schrieb:
			
		

> neue gabel und steuersatz




oh nein oh nein...mit den anderen farben sah es wesentlich schöner aus. der raw-lenker ist cool, aber in diesem fall das blau, und vorallem das schwarze im vorderrad (speichen) ist arg gewöhnungsbedürftig . aber ich bin auch immer drauf und drann mein rad umzulackieren, obwohl ich es zur Zeit sehr schön finde...kommt wahrscheinlich von dieser verdammten langeweile .


----------



## man1ac (20. Juni 2006)

@fx:flow: is nen frisches rad ich find die griffe passen an die kiste


----------



## Hertener (20. Juni 2006)

ACK - chic


----------



## I bins d i bins (20. Juni 2006)

A-B-C schrieb:
			
		

> oh nein oh nein...mit den anderen farben sah es wesentlich schöner aus. der raw-lenker ist cool, aber in diesem fall das blau, und vorallem das schwarze im vorderrad (speichen) ist arg gewöhnungsbedürftig . aber ich bin auch immer drauf und drann mein rad umzulackieren, obwohl ich es zur Zeit sehr schön finde...kommt wahrscheinlich von dieser verdammten langeweile .



mir is das die weiße gabel und lenker sooo aufn sack gegangen, ich konnts echt nich mehr sehen


----------



## A-B-C (21. Juni 2006)

I bins d i bins schrieb:
			
		

> mir is das die weiße gabel und lenker sooo aufn sack gegangen, ich konnts echt nich mehr sehen



ach ****, haha, sorry  . ich habe dich mit nek.WildeWutz verwechselt  . bzw. eure räder . ne, also da ist deine aktuelle farbe wirklich wesentlich besser als die mit dem weißen lenker und gabel, das hat mich auch halb verrückt gemacht. ich nehme alles zurück 


hier, das dachte ich erst wäre deins


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Juni 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf Grund der höheren Festigkeit von Reynolds CrMo dürfte Evils Rahmen dennoch stabiler sein.
> 
> Mensch du kennst ihn doch und seine Macken und weißt auch worauf das hinausläuft und, dass das im Thread völlig unsinnig ist
> 
> ...



eben, er muss halt immer recht haben, das beste rad besitzen, der beste ****er sein, die grösste fresse haben, am unangenehmsten auffallen, ...


----------



## evil_rider (21. Juni 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> eben, er muss halt immer recht haben, das beste rad besitzen, der beste ****er sein, die grösste fresse haben, am unangenehmsten auffallen, ...




unangenehm, fällst nur du hier auf...

aber wirst auch noch kapieren, das ich in sachen technik @ bike IMMER recht habe!

gammler!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Juni 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> unangenehm, fällst nur du hier auf...
> 
> aber wirst auch noch kapieren, das ich in sachen technik @ bike IMMER recht habe!
> 
> gammler!



du hast nicht nur in sachen technik recht, du bist einfach ein supertyp!

ich wäre gern so wie du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-B-C (21. Juni 2006)

so, heute habe ich meine cam repariert und gleich mal was fotografiert.
da hätten wir:

rahmen: fom red october 21"
Gabel: odyssey dirt fork
Lenker: automatic downtown bar
Vorbau: Generix irgendwie 
Griffe: revenge industries pot grips
Steuersatz: fsa pig
VR: wtp pi mit ner felge dran und animal glh
HR: wtp pi mit kürzlich nachgerüstetem khe 13 ritzel, läuft endlich wieder gut . und ner felge mit v monster druff.
Sattelstütze: coalition
Sattel: primo hämorid... wird demnächst gegen demolition mini pro gewechselt
Kurbeln: wtp royal 175mm
Kettenblatt: animal
Kette: regina
Pegs: barcode t1 dings da
Pedale: odyssey jc alu bb
und joa, innenlager ganz normal mit cromo achse und 19mm euro bb


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2006)

gefällt mir sehr gut, mal was anderes.


----------



## man1ac (21. Juni 2006)

geile kiste nur die spacer tower sind nicht so mein gemschak, und die sattelstellung naja


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (21. Juni 2006)

Jetzt mit Tieren


----------



## Molox (21. Juni 2006)

nippel gefallen mir nicht...
gabelfarbe gefällt mir auch nicht...
sattel und sattelstellung sind auch nicht gut...
aber so lange es dir gefällt....


----------



## sidekicker (21. Juni 2006)

mich würde mal ein bild von der anderen seite interiessieren, jetzt kommt gleich" nein man mach immer fotos von der kettenseite"


----------



## AerO (21. Juni 2006)

sattelstellung find ich merwürdig.
farbkombi is mir persönlich alles n bisschen zu quietschig, vorallem die 10 verschiedenen roten eloxaltöne.
von den parts her ganz schön, nur die farben gefallen mir überhaupt nicht.
soso.


----------



## UrbanJumper (21. Juni 2006)

ich sag mal, alles schwartz und es gefällt jedem...
und die pedale finde ich nicht so uga uga, kann aber auch der marke sympathie wegen sein, joa sonst super, farbe halt gelle?


----------



## sidekicker (21. Juni 2006)

allerdings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (22. Juni 2006)

der sattel is echt etwas analintroudermäßig

und wie schon gesagt viel zu viele versch. farben


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. Juni 2006)

Sorry der Sattel ist nun wirklich *******gal beim festziehen ist er mir ein Stück nach oben gerutscht aber was solls wozu braucht man noch nen Sattel?
Ihr könnt mir doch nicht erzählen das Slimseats wie der Odyssey Race für irgendwas nütze sind? Irgendwann fährt man auf den BMXs Trial Sättel.




der Sattel ist kein Stück höher geworden als auf dem Bild


----------



## |BÖS3R| (22. Juni 2006)

Schöne Parts, unschönes Rad.


----------



## man1ac (23. Juni 2006)

nur wegen der sattelstelung musst du nicht ein neues bild posten.

und wenn der sattel zu schräg ist rutscht man numal hinten runter


----------



## Freakbiker (24. Juni 2006)

neue Kurbel, neuer Sattel, neue Schläuche, neue Farbe


----------



## Flatpro (24. Juni 2006)

kommt mir irgendwie so unförmig vor..... vor allem das vr, mags irgendwie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (25. Juni 2006)

der sattel is halt die hässlichkeit in person


----------



## Freakbiker (25. Juni 2006)

ya ich weiß, der sattel ist schwer und häßlich, hab aber im moment keinen anderen. demnächst kommt aber nen slimseat.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. Juni 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> nur wegen der sattelstelung musst du nicht ein neues bild posten.
> 
> und wenn der sattel zu schräg ist rutscht man numal hinten runter



Das war das alte Bild was ich letztens schon gepostet habe und wann rutscht man wo runter? Also ich kann im Sitzen auf meinem Rad nicht fahren dann stoß ich mir die Knie am Kinn. 

Freakbikers Rad ist irgendwie so schwarz 

Mit nem Slimseat in ner andere Farbe könnte man das effektiv beheben


----------



## fx:flow (25. Juni 2006)

allgemein fährt man wohl kaum sitzend auf einem BMX... da gehts wohl eher darum, wenn man sich einfach mal so drauf setzt während 'ner Pause oder so... DA rutscht man runter.


----------



## man1ac (25. Juni 2006)

fx:flow schrieb:
			
		

> allgemein fährt man wohl kaum sitzend auf einem BMX... da gehts wohl eher darum, wenn man sich einfach mal so drauf setzt während 'ner Pause oder so... DA rutscht man runter.



right


----------



## |BÖS3R| (26. Juni 2006)




----------



## Flatpro (26. Juni 2006)

blablub, endlich mal wieder n fahrrad hier


----------



## Janski (26. Juni 2006)

geiles ding !


----------



## King Jens one (28. Juni 2006)

mein Mankind Asadi

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=266446&cat=513


----------



## King Jens one (28. Juni 2006)

@ siddhartha kommst du mit den DX Pedalen und den grinden klar? Meine Pedalen sahen nach 2wochen ziemlich gemosht aus! Einige pins sind weg gegrindet und bekommt die auch nicht mehr rausgeschraubt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (28. Juni 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:
			
		

> @ siddhartha kommst du mit den DX Pedalen und den grinden klar? Meine Pedalen sahen nach 2wochen ziemlich gemosht aus! Einige pins sind weg gegrindet und bekommt die auch nicht mehr rausgeschraubt!



Ich hab die Pedale gebraucht gekauft die sahen schon so aus wie deine als ich sie bekommen habe.  

Grinden überleben eh keine Pins ich würd sie an deiner Stelle an einer Seite rausschrauben und dann hoffen dass du immer die richitge erwischt 

alternativ nur Feebles und 5050s machen dann leidet das Pedal nicht so


----------



## W4hlurn3 (29. Juni 2006)

genau die macht er ja


----------



## |BÖS3R| (29. Juni 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:
			
		

> mein Mankind Asadi
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=266446&cat=513


Geilet Ding, bis auf den Spacer unterm Elementary.


----------



## XnX (30. Juni 2006)

So, mal mein Radl auf Sommerbetrieb umgestellt... Mal wieder die rechten pegs dazumontiert, Sattelrohr gekürzt und Kettenspanner die eh schon kaputt waren abmontiert...

Martin


----------



## Tobster (30. Juni 2006)

XnX schrieb:
			
		

> So, mal mein Radl auf Sommerbetrieb umgestellt... Mal wieder die rechten pegs dazumontiert, Sattelrohr gekürzt und Kettenspanner die eh schon kaputt waren abmontiert...
> 
> Martin
> http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/4464/radlsommerbetrieb3nc.jpg[/IM*][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2006)

kann ich mich nur anschließen, sieht wirklich gut aus!


----------



## man1ac (1. Juli 2006)

sieht escht fresh aus des rad.
was issn des für ein sattel? der sieht irgentiw so komisch aus


----------



## Flatpro (1. Juli 2006)

kurbel und kb sind ja wohl mal bah


----------



## King Jens one (1. Juli 2006)

breakless bmx`en sehen einfach mal verdammt geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## street (1. Juli 2006)

http://www.directupload.net/show/d/745/263ZSLsw.jpg


http://www.directupload.net/show/d/745/Egh5ia5v.jpg



http://www.directupload.net/show/d/745/E3flDi3w.jpg



My biKé.....

*wenn wer will kann ich noch ne partliste machen *


----------



## Freakbiker (1. Juli 2006)

mach lieber mal bilder rein


----------



## sidekicker (1. Juli 2006)

rahmen gay, vorbau *******, lenker gedreckt.......aber sonst nicht unschön, fährst du damit öfters mal downhill und eisberg ?
seeotter


----------



## UrbanJumper (1. Juli 2006)

street schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.directupload.net/show/d/745/263ZSLsw.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.directupload.net/show/d/745/Egh5ia5v.jpg
> ...


www.imageshack.us


----------



## street (2. Juli 2006)

ne fahr ich net why???


----------



## street (2. Juli 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (2. Juli 2006)

sieht gut aus, endlich normale griffe!


----------



## Flatpro (2. Juli 2006)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> sieht gut aus, endlich normale griffe!


ahahahahahahahah nich so sinnvolle sachen bitte posten


----------



## dirtdevilmarkus (2. Juli 2006)

Hier mein Kinderrad.Hab vor 2 Wochen die Stützräder abgebaut...
Sattel is was hoch...is was weiter zu dem Kollegen der das Bild gemacht hat...


----------



## XnX (2. Juli 2006)

@man1ac: Sattel ist n F-It Slim

Martin


----------



## jimbim (2. Juli 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ahahahahahahahah nich so sinnvolle sachen bitte posten


was willst du?


----------



## street (2. Juli 2006)

Rahmen:felt 18.5"
Kurbel: EASTERN-BIKES Electron Crank 
Pedale: odyssey jim cielencki
Räder: vorne felt(kommt aber nich nen anderes)hinten hazard light wtp WETHEPEOPLE Pi Rear Hub 
Reifen: die flybikes
Kette: Coolchain
Bremse: Hombre fiesta,ODYSSEY Linear Slick Cable,odyssey Monolever Medium
Lenker: felt
Vorbau: felt(kommt aber bald nen neuer)
Gabel: odyssey dirtfork
Sattel: wtp slim seat
Griffe: Odi Longnecks


----------



## King Jens one (2. Juli 2006)

street schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen:felt 18.5"



bist du so klein das du nen so kurzen Rahmen brauchst? Der Hi-Ten Felt Base Rahmen ist doch schwer wie ein Stein!


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Juli 2006)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du?


hast du das jetzt echt nicht verstanden?


			
				jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=42483&dateline=1151820180


yeah fack bush!! dagegen!!!!


----------



## blkmrkt (7. Juli 2006)

so hier mal mein neues Race/Trail/Dirt BMX. ich hoff ihr findets trotzdem schön.
Wiegt 9.88kg
Parts: Profile Naben 9t Titan Driver/Odyssey Race Fork/Fit 13 Butted Lenker/etc...


----------



## I bins d i bins (8. Juli 2006)

also wie gesagt aussehen taugt mir jetzt ned so aber gewicht, respect


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nepommuck (8. Juli 2006)

Was istn das für ein Rahmen??
Ich hab noch nie ein BMX mit V Brake aufnahme gesehen.
Außerdem ist der Sattel für BMX doch sicher schlecht zu fahren....
Die Kettenspanner sehen auch nicht so dolle aus.
Wenn man nur die hintere Hälfte des Rades sich ansehen würde, sähe man ein MTB.
komisches (sehr leichtes) BMX.


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. Juli 2006)

irgendwie ein mtb?!


			
				I bins d i bins schrieb:
			
		

> aber gewicht, respect


----------



## blkmrkt (8. Juli 2006)

Ist halt ein Race BMX und jedes race bmx hat nunmal V-brake aufnahme,
Rahmen ist ein S&M Rv Lite, die kettenspanner sind von profile.
Der sattel ist ja auch net zum klemmen da, sonder das man in den kurven das Bike noch nen bisle mit dem Knie steuern kann.


----------



## Flatpro (8. Juli 2006)

naja, race halt... nit mein ding


----------



## sidekicker (9. Juli 2006)

ja wie schon gesagt, "nit mein ding" gefallen, naja, aber von den parts her toll toll...   



naja eingeweide mit großen brüsten


----------



## sidekicker (9. Juli 2006)

so wird jetzt wirklich morsch






so letztes bild mit dem rahmen

rahmen: sm holmes
gabel: wtp everlast
lenker: fly 3a
vorbau: ody. cfn
stsatz. pig downhill profi
naben: salt sb, ody hazard
felgen: salt, hazard
reifen: animal glh, ody path
griffe: odi
sattel: wtp slim
klemme: coalition
pegs: demolition
pedale: atomlab trailking
kurbeln: fitbikes alu, ti achse, profile lager
kb: fly 33
bremse: lakai
und nen spagettieis deckel

so


----------



## man1ac (9. Juli 2006)

find an dem rahmen die ausfallenden zimlich hässlich
und pedalen sind auch nciht so mein fall.

aber sonst schön kannst ja die kirbel mal neu lackieren dann sieht es cleaner aus


----------



## Molox (10. Juli 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> aber sonst schön kannst ja die kirbel mal neu lackieren dann sieht es cleaner aus




genau und dann fährt er wieder mit und es geht wieder ab...


----------



## sidekicker (10. Juli 2006)

ja mit rahmen haste recht, mit pedalen auch so, also die pedale und grinden is nicht das wahre, ja die kurbel hab ich vor 3wochen mit 1032938 schichten lack "versehen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (10. Juli 2006)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> genau und dann fährt er wieder mit und es geht wieder ab...


 aber es sieht schöner aus


----------



## Molox (10. Juli 2006)

oh wie toll


----------



## Domas (10. Juli 2006)

schon


----------



## da_master (10. Juli 2006)

mein mankind asadi
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/269083/cat/2


----------



## Flatpro (11. Juli 2006)

bin mal so frei:




klicken zum bewerten


----------



## Renegado (11. Juli 2006)

Bin au ma wieder da....

@Flatpro:
mochte deine Räder schon immer des neue ist au ganz schick!

MfG René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (11. Juli 2006)

das is nich meins, das is er mankind asadi vom herrn über mir... ich wollte vielen leuten das klicken ersparen...


----------



## Renegado (11. Juli 2006)

hups xD dan hat er trotzdem n schönes =)


----------



## Molox (11. Juli 2006)

naja geschmackssache...


----------



## da_master (11. Juli 2006)

thx @ flatpro ^^


----------



## Flatpro (11. Juli 2006)

da_master schrieb:
			
		

> thx @ flatpro ^^



für dich doch immer schatzi


----------



## man1ac (12. Juli 2006)

bis auf die sattelstange sieht es spitze aus


----------



## Da-MoShAz (16. Juli 2006)

Meins:
http://www.directupload.net/show/d/760/tTq8ywoS.jpg 

Frame: Hidden Nation Akira 21TT grey 
Fork: Flybikes Pantera 
bar: Animal Bar 
grips: odi longneck 
barends: RNC Titan 
stem: Automatic 
headset: Chris King NoThreatSet -carbon spacer 
brake: Flybikes 
brakelever: Goldfinger 
brakecable: Nokon 
brakepads: Kool stops Lachsrot 
triangle: Flybikes 
seat: Odyssey Junior seat 
seatpost: BBB alu 27.2 
bottombracket: Odyssey 19mm eurobb 
cranks: Profile race 
axle: Profile titan 
flushmount: profile 
sprocket: DK iron cross light 25T
chain: kmc koolchain light 
pedals: Primo balance Mag, SB 
*frontwheel (3/8 studs | 36°)* 
hub: Profile Mini gold-3/8 studs 
rim: Odyssey hazlite custom made colour 
spokes: Marwi 
tube:twiggy 
tire: Animal ASM 1.95 
*rearwheel (3/8 studs| 36°)* 
hub: Profile mini ice blue, 9TTitan driver, 3/8 studs 
rim: Odyssey 7K black 
spokes: Marwi 
tube: twiggy 
tire: Animal ASM 1.95


----------



## littledevil (16. Juli 2006)

das gefällt mir!


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. Juli 2006)

jo sieht echt gut aus..


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2006)

schönes ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (16. Juli 2006)

meine karri


----------



## evil_rider (16. Juli 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Meins:
> http://www.directupload.net/show/d/760/tTq8ywoS.jpg
> 
> Frame: Hidden Nation Akira 21TT grey
> ...



sorry, aber ich meine, an meinem rad sieht mein sattel schon ******* aus... aber an dem rad, sieht der sattel/stütze extremst ähhh... naja, "gewöhnungsbedürftig" aus....


----------



## Tobster (16. Juli 2006)

mr street pro schrieb:
			
		

> meine karri
> 
> http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/7228/dsc01334ng0.jpg[/IM*][/QUOTE]
> 
> barends zwecks sicherheit dran, ansonsten wunderschönes rad!! gefällt mir sehr sehr gut! schee schlicht etc, so muss es sein :daumen:


----------



## Flatpro (16. Juli 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> barends zwecks sicherheit dran, ansonsten wunderschönes rad!! gefällt mir sehr sehr gut! schee schlicht etc, so muss es sein


mir würden pegs fehlen


----------



## wannabe_old (17. Juli 2006)

ja pegs kommen noch dran, im moment steh ich auf manual und spins.
barends liegen liegen hier rum,könnt ich echt mal dran machen

thx


----------



## Hertener (17. Juli 2006)

Hier mal wieder was mit Rotor:




Veränderungen am Setup:
- Haro Megafork
- Primo Bremshebel
- Master Parts Pro BMX Grips
- Maxxis Ringworm hinten
- Maxxis M-Tread vorne


----------



## man1ac (17. Juli 2006)

der rahmen is zimlich hässlich und das blatt wär mich auch ein bissel zu groß


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (17. Juli 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Meins:
> http://www.directupload.net/show/d/760/tTq8ywoS.jpg
> 
> Frame: Hidden Nation Akira 21TT grey
> ...



Der Rahmen war immer ein Traum nur leider sind 10mm Dropouts nichts für mich


----------



## sidekicker (17. Juli 2006)

also, die sattelstange, und sattel stellung passt mir da garnicht sieht sehr seltsam aus, aber gut, sonst toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (17. Juli 2006)

@ man1ac:
Ist halt 'n Dirt-Rahmen. Ich dachte sowas wäre gut für den Anfang, wo der Fahrstil noch nicht so smooth ist. Und das mit dem Kettenblatt: Ich habe bei G&S gefragt und da gäb's dann wohl Probleme mit der Kette und der HR-Bremse, wenn das KB kleiner wird. Daher habe ich das mal hinten angestellt. Soll heißen: Ein neues KB gibt's erst wieder in Verbindung mit einem neuen Rahmen. Und solange der Rahmen nicht verzogen ist, sehe ich da nicht so das Bedürfnis. 'S Radl fährt, und gut ist.


----------



## man1ac (17. Juli 2006)

da is ja noch min 5 cm platz zwischen kette und bremse da kannst locker nen 33t bltt fahren (schätz ich jetzt mal)


----------



## I bins d i bins (17. Juli 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> Meins:
> http://www.directupload.net/show/d/760/tTq8ywoS.jpg
> 
> Frame: Hidden Nation Akira 21TT grey
> ...



ich find das is eigentlich das geilste bmx ausm forum, echt porno


----------



## Hertener (17. Juli 2006)

Soviel sind's nicht. Ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen: Das sind 2,7 cm - mit Kettenspiel nur noch 2,2 cm.


----------



## Flatpro (18. Juli 2006)

sag mal, biste jesus oder gott, dass du den platz ohne das durchhängen der kette messen kannst?


----------



## Dnoizer (18. Juli 2006)

Mein frisch aufgebautes Sputnic Satelight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (18. Juli 2006)

Schöner Rahmen aber des Fahrrad gefällt mir ned


----------



## wannabe_old (18. Juli 2006)

sieht irgendwie komisch aus, stimm dir zu


----------



## Hertener (18. Juli 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal, biste jesus oder gott, dass du den platz ohne das durchhängen der kette messen kannst?


Müsste man mal drüber nachdenken. Aber ein Messdiener scheidet IMHO schon von vornherein aus.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (20. Juli 2006)

Dnoizer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein frisch aufgebautes Sputnic Satelight



Uih ein Leidensgenosse

Das Rad ist bis auf das Kettenblatt klasse. Das macht es optisch ein wenig kaputt.


----------



## Dnoizer (20. Juli 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Uih ein Leidensgenosse
> 
> Das Rad ist bis auf das Kettenblatt klasse. Das macht es optisch ein wenig kaputt.



Hey Danke! Mit dem Kettenblatt muss ich Dir recht geben, fand es auch schon einmal besser. Aber da ich bei diesem Rahmen auch mit der Übersetzung weiter runter gehen kann, wird sich die Tage eh noch etwas ändern. Hatte zuletzt ein Dragonfly Tech und dort ging es nur bis 33/12 und naja, an dem Bike sah das Kettenblatt auch ganz nice aus.


----------



## aurelio (20. Juli 2006)

mr street pro schrieb:
			
		

> meine karri
> 
> http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/7228/dsc01334ng0.jpg



Gefällt mir sehrgut, besonders die Farbe.

Hier mal mein Rädsche:





Danke an Christopher für das Bild


----------



## KingsCrown (20. Juli 2006)

Sehr nice! Wo's der Agent?


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2006)

geblieben hoffe ich doch. kommst du überhaupt mit dem kleinen rad zurecht? die haltung aufm smith war ja schon relativ gebeugt. gefällt mir aber richtig gut.


----------



## man1ac (21. Juli 2006)

schwarze schlampe 

sauber und clean gefällt mir


----------



## I bins d i bins (21. Juli 2006)

ja aufjedenfall sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (21. Juli 2006)

Danke Jungs, der smith ist erstmal auseinandergebaut, da ich Kurbel, Sattel/Stütze und Vorbau gebraucht habe. Auf Street komme ich mit dem BMX relativ gut klar, auf Dirt irgentwie garnicht. Ich hoffe das sich das noch ändert...


----------



## billi (21. Juli 2006)

tada


----------



## I bins d i bins (22. Juli 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Jungs, der smith ist erstmal auseinandergebaut, da ich Kurbel, Sattel/Stütze und Vorbau gebraucht habe. Auf Street komme ich mit dem BMX relativ gut klar, auf Dirt irgentwie garnicht. Ich hoffe das sich das noch ändert...



... das ändert sich aufjedenfall noch, war bei mir genauso.   

@billi: is ganz ok


----------



## *5cHuLL3* (24. Juli 2006)

hier meins, seit heut mit chrom:


----------



## marlo P2 (27. Juli 2006)

hier ma baby 





Parts: Demolition Felge, WTP Pi Hup, Easternbikes Bondage Chain, Shadow Seat, Odyssey Jim Cielenki Pedalen, Odyssey Evolver Break, Primo Break Lever,Tektro Kabeldreieck, Odyssey Linear Slick Cable, Odyssey Intac Sattelstange, GSport G.L.A.N.D Hubguard... bla und so.. sonst alles Standard vom WTP Addict


----------



## I bins d i bins (28. Juli 2006)

bremskabelverlegung, partyteller an den naben und kettenblatt sehen ned so gut aus, sonst ganz in ordnung


----------



## Flatpro (28. Juli 2006)

sieht halt aus wie n addict -.-


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2006)

kabelverlegung ist etwas yoga...


----------



## AerO (29. Juli 2006)

kleines update.





mehr bilder in meiner galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2006)

echt schönes rad!


----------



## aurelio (29. Juli 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> kleines update.
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT01164.JPG
> mehr bilder in meiner galerie.



wow, das Rad trifft 100% mein Geschmack. Echt fein.


----------



## UrbanJumper (29. Juli 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> das Rad trifft 100% mein Geschmack


jap, grad das mit bremse und pegless..


----------



## man1ac (29. Juli 2006)

geile karre aber die sattelstellung is ein wenig komisch
und der lenker kommt mir abartig hoch vor was issn des für einer


----------



## Tobster (29. Juli 2006)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> geile karre aber die sattelstellung is ein wenig komisch
> und der lenker kommt mir abartig hoch vor was issn des für einer



fitbikeco - hi lite, ungekürzt ( seine partlist kannst du im lightweight...thread finden )

(link: http://mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2877757&postcount=7451 )

-toby


----------



## I bins d i bins (30. Juli 2006)

sehr feines rad, passt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (30. Juli 2006)

10/10


----------



## AerO (30. Juli 2006)

danke, danke! lenker ist in kombination mit dem vorbau absolut perfekt für mich. nie wieder was anderes.


----------



## evil_rider (30. Juli 2006)

sattel + lenker + vorbau = uhhhhh

darum nur 6/10


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. Juli 2006)

echte begeisterung! gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut...


----------



## King Jens one (30. Juli 2006)

echt geiles Rad, fährt sich auch gut! Ist ne richtige Leichtbauschlampe! Haste fein gemacht Aero ;-)


----------



## Da-MoShAz (31. Juli 2006)

Eins der geilsten Bmx die ich jemals gesehen habe!


----------



## p0$3r (31. Juli 2006)

sattel, nabe und kb komm noch neu..zum bewerten foto klicken


----------



## Misanthrop (1. August 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> kleines update.
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT01164.JPG[IMG]
> mehr bilder in meiner galerie.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## AerO (1. August 2006)

löcher werden nicht gebohrt und plastik bleibt da wo es ist.


----------



## p0$3r (1. August 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> löcher werden nicht gebohrt und plastik bleibt da wo es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blue falcon (1. August 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2006)

echt schönes rad!


----------



## Dnoizer (3. August 2006)

Sieht richtig gierig aus


----------



## I bins d i bins (3. August 2006)

ja sehr schön, jetzt noch blaue naben.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. August 2006)

Technisch passt alles auch wenn die Snafu bei vielen (z.B. mir) nicht lange halten würden. 

Optisch würde einem noch was blaues fehlen z.B. nen Standard Sprocket.


----------



## Tobster (3. August 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Technisch passt alles auch wenn die Snafu bei vielen (z.B. mir) nicht lange halten würden.
> 
> Optisch würde einem noch was blaues fehlen z.B. nen Standard Sprocket.



er fährt eh meistens ohne pegs  - un so wie ich ihn kenne sin die och scho wieder ab 

sein kettenblatt war zudem vorher schon blau -- so wie es etz is passt des rad einfach wunderbar da es schee understatement is un schee schlicht


----------



## blue falcon (3. August 2006)

danke danke ja pegs sind wieder ab XD


----------



## Misanthrop (3. August 2006)

und wir dachten schon harry potter ist ab morgen mit new era cap vier pegs slicks und brakeless unterwegs... 

Aber ne


----------



## alex_de_luxe (4. August 2006)

sind die nokons irgendwie gefärbt, oder gibbets die so zu kaufen? sieht verdammt gut aus das ding (also das bmx)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. August 2006)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> sind die nokons irgendwie gefärbt, oder gibbets die so zu kaufen? sieht verdammt gut aus das ding (also das bmx)



Gibs so zu kaufen

in schwarz, silber, gold, rot und blau


----------



## GizzZ (4. August 2006)

Ich hab jetzt schon öfters gesehn, dass ihr an euren Hinterbremsen son kleines Teil habt dass en Kabeldreieck ersetzt. Wie heisst das? Ich hab nur diesen kleinen Dinger von der Evolver da und der flext wie sau.


----------



## AerO (4. August 2006)

kauf dir für 5,- das tektro kabeldreieck von parano. ist toll.


----------



## King Jens one (4. August 2006)

mein mankind asadi


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2006)

bis auf kurbel und kb ein wirklich schönes rad


----------



## King Jens one (4. August 2006)

was ist den an dem Kb so verkehrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. August 2006)

Das ist ne Powerbite mit Standard Sprocket. Völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## AerO (4. August 2006)

da spricht der fachmann. 
rad und typ dazu fürn hintern. schöner balkon.


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ne Powerbite mit Standard Sprocket. Völlig in Ordnung.



mag ja in ordnung sein, ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass mir die beiden sachen nicht gefallen.


----------



## I bins d i bins (4. August 2006)

ganau meine meinung


----------



## Freakbiker (9. August 2006)




----------



## Aff?e (9. August 2006)

was ist das fürn rahmen  
was für ein hässlicher sattel 
ey was fürn scheiss foto


----------



## Freakbiker (9. August 2006)

ist ein fit.

deswegen fährst du ihn auch bald.  

kann ich nix für. hast du gemacht.


----------



## cryptic. (10. August 2006)

rahmen sieht ganz schön kurz aus..


----------



## Aff?e (10. August 2006)

19,5" oberrohr hadda
und obwohl ich 1,90m bin , stieß ich bei der probefahrt auf fabis neuem radel nicht mit meinen knien gegen den lenker !


----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. August 2006)

so kurz? mann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (11. August 2006)

Basti seins, hat sein Addict gegen ein Fly Pantera getauscht. Nochmal ein dickes Danke an AERO für das Aufbauen.






Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## SKa-W (11. August 2006)

is das vorne single track?

sieht mir ganz danach aus ^^


----------



## W4hlurn3 (11. August 2006)

genau ne singletrack  ne is de felge die beim addict halt scho drinne war


----------



## betonp!lz (13. August 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

hier mal mein rad.felge hinten wirn noch schwarz!


----------



## betonp!lz (13. August 2006)

[/url][/IMG]
noch eins


----------



## Son (13. August 2006)

Schön, aber warum LHD wenn die Pegs auch links sind?
Haste den Edit-Button nicht gefunden


----------



## betonp!lz (13. August 2006)

des mit dem LHD basiert auf meiner dummheit!...stöhrt aber nich wirklich!


----------



## Aff?e (13. August 2006)

wieso misshandelst du dieses wunderbare gesamtbild mit diesem hässlichen sattel ?


----------



## betonp!lz (13. August 2006)

sattel is geil!sieht halt viel zu dick aus und des grau is sche ise!war vorher der primo hemorid drauf!ich brauch was zum klemmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moenitor (15. August 2006)

Öhm Max...
der Sattel ist echt ziemlich hässlich ^^


----------



## street (17. August 2006)

http://www.directupload.net/show/d/792/7VS3L563.jpg

http://www.directupload.net/show/d/792/2dcK69rN.jpg


http://www.directupload.net/show/d/792/N7l8NLo4.jpg


mein rädchen^^


----------



## evil_rider (17. August 2006)

wassn det fürn rahmen?


----------



## RISE (17. August 2006)

Ich tippe mal F to the ELT


----------



## Misanthrop (17. August 2006)

J to the upp


----------



## RISE (18. August 2006)

W to the usst ichs doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (18. August 2006)

h to the altet die klappe


----------



## paule_p2 (18. August 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_0161.jpg[/img][/IMG]
> 
> hier mal mein rad.felge hinten wirn noch schwarz!




mit dem alten sattel sahs schöner aus... trozdem schnieke


----------



## Freakbiker (19. August 2006)

ist bloß ne andere Farbe, fand das bild aber schön:


----------



## betonp!lz (19. August 2006)

geht mir gut rein,bis auf die pedale!


----------



## Flatpro (20. August 2006)

die pedalen sind ******* und das nicht wegen der farbe, keine schraubbaren nippel und die lager kannste auch nich kontern, murks sin die


----------



## Freakbiker (21. August 2006)

Ich bin bis jetzt noch voll zufrieden mit den pedalen. Bei mir halten sie, und das auswechseln der Pins ist auch kein Problem. Außerdem waren sie recht günstig.


----------



## Aff?e (25. August 2006)

Parts : 

Frame : SolidBikes Kp Ripper 
Steuersatz : 16â¬ ding mit Nadellager 
LaufrÃ¤der : Odyssey Hazard Lite (chrom hinten,schwarz vandero-nabe vorne) 
Kurbel : Salt Euro-BB 
Sattel : birdbikes co. 
Pedale : Eastern Bikes BB 
Pegs : Odyssey J-Peg lite 
Lenker : Twenty French Kiss 
Vorbau : Smart Stem 
Griffe : Odi Longnecks 
Barends : Animal 
Sattelklemme : Animal 
Reifen vorne : Primo V-Monster 
Reifen hinten : Primo Comet 
SchlÃ¤uche : Kenda 
Gabel : Wethepeople Everlast 2001 raw 
Bremse : Diatech Hombre schwarz 
Bremshebel : Diatech Goldfinger schwarz 
Bremskabel : Odyssey Linear-sliccable blau


----------



## Freakbiker (25. August 2006)

Mit schwarzem Kabelbinder siehts noch besser aus.
ansonsten : hast du fein gemacht !


----------



## I bins d i bins (26. August 2006)

alter das kann doch nicht sein, is echt voll geil geworden, mach ma noch n bild von der seite, bitte


----------



## |BÖS3R| (26. August 2006)

@ Aff?e: Darf man erfahren um welches Kettenblatt es sich bei deinem Rad handelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (26. August 2006)

Freakbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Mit schwarzem Kabelbinder siehts noch besser aus.
> ansonsten : hast du fein gemacht !



ACK. Und den Aufkleber würde ich noch vom Lenker abmachen. 
Ansonsten ist ein sehr chices Rad!  
Und schön pfleglich damit umgehen, sonst ist die Schönheit bald dahin.


----------



## evil_rider (26. August 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> ACK. Und den Aufkleber würde ich noch vom Lenker abmachen.
> Ansonsten ist ein sehr chices Rad!
> Und schön pfleglich damit umgehen, sonst ist die Schönheit bald dahin.




pfleglich, geht man mit nem ipod um, das ist aber nen BMX und darum wirds geschrodet bis die spähne fliegen... gebrauchsgegenstand halt!


----------



## Hertener (26. August 2006)

@ Evil:
Du meinst doch nicht etwa Späne?


----------



## Aff?e (28. August 2006)

Kettenblatt ist das Dragonfly tie4 mit 27t


----------



## betonp!lz (30. August 2006)

hab ma ein bissl zeit investiert!






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (30. August 2006)

handgemalt? kommt auf jeden fall gut


----------



## betonp!lz (30. August 2006)

handgemalt!


----------



## ewoq (30. August 2006)

das verwirrt doch total und verursacht epileptische anfälle


----------



## King Jens one (30. August 2006)

sieht sehr edel aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (30. August 2006)

betonp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> hab ma ein bissl zeit investiert!
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMAG000117.JPG[/img]
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMAG000218.JPG[/img]




du has deinen weißen stift gern, ne ? 
sieht echt gut aus, vor allem mal was anderes.


----------



## Aff?e (30. August 2006)

is dadd wasserfest ?!
wär ja geil wenn nicht 


SATTEL


----------



## evil_rider (30. August 2006)




----------



## j.e.t. (30. August 2006)

ui das ja sogar schön geworden (im gegensatz zu vorher  )


----------



## betonp!lz (31. August 2006)

@paul:is nich der weiße stift!is diese revel modellfarbe!
@ap?e:wasserfest!den sch*iß krigsde noch nichmal mit terpentin vollständig weg!
@evil:sehr schönes rad,nur der sattel gefällt mir nich,aber mit meinem geschmack was sättel anbelangt kommt ihr ja so wie so alle nich klar


----------



## Aff?e (31. August 2006)

evil dein rad sieht schmucke aus und der sattel ist geil , weiss gar nicht was ihr alle habt ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (31. August 2006)

evil, warum schweißte nicht einfach den sattel an den rahmen? spart doch mindestens 100g


----------



## evil_rider (1. September 2006)

cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> evil, warum schweißte nicht einfach den sattel an den rahmen? spart doch mindestens 100g




1. ist schwerer... 
2. isses kein trialrad
3. hält nen sattel nicht ewig
4. zusätzliche schweißnaht = schwachstelle
5. wenn dumm rumschwätzen willst, machs woanders!


----------



## evil_rider (1. September 2006)




----------



## Hertener (2. September 2006)

Was hast Du denn da an der Querstrebe vom Lenker?
Ist das 'n Kabelbinder?


----------



## Tobster (2. September 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast Du denn da an der Querstrebe vom Lenker?
> Ist das 'n Kabelbinder?



des is noch des teilnehmerbändchen vom revolutionbmx contest in hamburg


----------



## Hertener (2. September 2006)

aso


----------



## Molox (2. September 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> des is noch des teilnehmerbändchen vom revolutionbmx contest in hamburg




ach wie süß...
ja rad gefällt eigentlich doch schon


----------



## Aff?e (2. September 2006)

das bändchen wiegt bestimmt 5gramm
weg damit !!!!!!!


----------



## evil_rider (3. September 2006)

habe ich heute entfernt, ging bir beim fahren total auffe klüdden...


----------



## Aff?e (3. September 2006)

jetzt 4pegs (2wtp toxic light)
und lila bremskabelchen von odyssey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (3. September 2006)

alles goil bis auf saddel


----------



## evil_rider (3. September 2006)

und das zulange bremskabel... X-D


----------



## betonp!lz (4. September 2006)

schick,aber blaue pedale und rosa kabel?


----------



## Aff?e (4. September 2006)

lila <=
blaue pedale waren insgesamt beim aufbau ja nicht geplant , sollten eigentlich schwarz aber waren nichtmehr lieferbar .... und lila barends hab ich auch noch und der untschied von sattelklemme zu barends ist minimal und nur bei genauem hinschauen zu erkennen , und das blaue bremskabel vorher war übergangsweise !
danke schonma für eure netten kommis


----------



## man1x (9. September 2006)

mal mein Addict, Bremshebel wird noch gebogen wenn nich eh bald brakeless

Marc


----------



## Aff?e (10. September 2006)

irgendwie das hässlichste was ich je gesehen hab !


----------



## RISE (10. September 2006)

Ist das der Odyssey Senior Seat?


----------



## UrbanJumper (10. September 2006)

evils rad ist geil sag ich mal so ganz salopp, aber mir wäre es zum fahren eine IDEE zu leicht..


----------



## paule_p2 (10. September 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der Odyssey Senior Seat?



ja is nen senior... und so schlecht sieht das addict gar net aus, auf jeden fall besser so als wie jedes andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (10. September 2006)

also ich find der odyssey senior seat passt au nich ans adicct...

hier ma meins! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/287328/cat/551
wie kann man das foto denn direkt hier hoch laden???


----------



## RISE (10. September 2006)

Mit dem Bildercode unter dem Foto, den musst du hier einfügen. Rotor und Sattelstütze sind nicht meine Welt, aber sonst isses ganz schick.


----------



## paule_p2 (10. September 2006)

unter dem hochgeladenen Bild steht Forum Code, das kopiern und einfügen



möp... Rise war schneller


Zum Rad:

Rotor naja nich meins, aber das is ja Geschmackssache
Leg dir mal ne andere Sattelstütze zu, ansonsten eigentlich ganz schick


----------



## man1x (10. September 2006)

wie schon gesagt is ein senior seat...den ich heut abend oder demnächst nochn stück steiler mach und die sattelstütze wird auch noch kürzer.
Warum es jetzt aber des hässlichste was du je gesehen hast ist, herr affe, kapier ich nich, kannst mir ja mal erklären...Gefällt mir auf jeden fall besser als ein ganz normales Addict.
Hät ich mehr Geld gehabt, was aber nich der fall war, würde jetzt n cpt.caracho mit allen möglichen Teilen bei mir zu haus stehn. Außerdem wird in jedem fred in dem nach nem einsteigerbike gesucht wird das Addict empfohlen was auch so besser aussieht als preisgleiche felt bmx.
Marc


----------



## evil_rider (10. September 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> evils rad ist geil sag ich mal so ganz salopp, aber mir wäre es zum fahren eine IDEE zu leicht..




zu leicht? geht sowas überhaupt?! ;o)


----------



## a.nienie (11. September 2006)

man1x schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gefällt mir auf jeden fall besser als ein ganz normales Addict.


was ist denn außer den griffen + dem sattel noch an "neuen" teilen dran?
also wodurch unterscheidet es sich vom normalen addict.
hab mal grad auf meins geschielt
und konnte ausser dem kleberzeux nix weiter entdecken.
grün + weiss ist aber schon die schickere farbkombi *find*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (12. September 2006)

neuer reifen noch (animal glh) und bremshebel ( nich so das ware, der normale is beim biegen gebrochen   ), das mit besser war auf die Farbe bezogen.
Sieht halt anders aus, falls du mit Klebezeug die Sterne meinst, die sind lackiert.
Bin jetzt noch am überlegen ob ich in lhd investier, kommt dann vllt besser mit grinden etc...
Marc


----------



## Aff?e (12. September 2006)

trotzdem hässlich


----------



## Nazgul (12. September 2006)

Mein Bike zum anfangen!! Is nichts edles, aber durchaus kompetent und solide. Falls hier gleich jemand darauf rumhackt, wie schei$$e es ist oder so.
Wethepeople "Bold"


----------



## Renegado (12. September 2006)

Fürn anfang do super ich musste mit nem Baumarkt ähnlichen Rad anfangen =)


----------



## man1x (12. September 2006)

is gut affe..ich habs verstanden


----------



## p0$3r (12. September 2006)

affe: du bist echt der hammer affe prollst sinnlos rum und quatsch andre mit deiner gülle zu...mag auch leute geben die nich mit nem 1500 bike anfang...omg wie schrecklich


----------



## Flatpro (12. September 2006)

wenn ich n komplettrad sehen will, dann schua ich in nen katalog, abe bitte, wenn mans denn unbeding posten muss


----------



## King Jens one (12. September 2006)

würde gleich die vr bremse abbauen ansonsten komplettrad halt!!!!!


----------



## koRnetto (13. September 2006)

naja dann will ich mein rad auch mal zeigen


----------



## BruteX23 (13. September 2006)

EB Element?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koRnetto (13. September 2006)

so ist es


----------



## Aff?e (13. September 2006)

schaut gut aus
okay sattel is wegen klemmen und so ... aber der zieht zu fett !

@ p0$3r : ich prolle rum ? tut mir leid aber das stimmt nicht , wenn dir mein ton nicht gefällt , dann mach die verantwortlich ==> www.bmxboard.de


----------



## King Jens one (13. September 2006)

Black/Gold sieht gut aus


----------



## Flatpro (13. September 2006)

machste auch das rail?


----------



## koRnetto (13. September 2006)

danke danke

@flatpro: wenn ich wüsste wie ich da drankommen soll würd ichs machen


----------



## Aff?e (13. September 2006)

bunnyhopp


----------



## koRnetto (13. September 2006)

ich glaub das ist doch ne ecke zu hoch, hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie mit dem gedanken gespielt das zu probieren, werds mir noch mal in real anguckn...


----------



## Pulle666 (13. September 2006)

@paule:danke fürs uploaden!
also,n bremskabel wollte ich mir als nächstes kaufen!rotor nervt...!
wollt mir das odyssey linear slic kabel kaufen,weiß nur nich ob schwarz oder weiß!
zur sattelstütze:wolte ich mir auch bald kaufen!denke ma es wird die snafu j-bar!
@kornetto:das sieht ma richtig geil und edel aus! n kumpel von mir hat das auch,der wollte sich das auch erst schwarz/gold aufbaun,hätt er ma lieber gemacht
jetz isses bunt ^^
mfg alex


----------



## mimei00 (14. September 2006)

hier das bike vom kumpel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (14. September 2006)

ANIMALstyle geiles Gerät dein Kumpel hat stil


----------



## mimei00 (14. September 2006)

jojo thx werd ich ihm ausrichten...^^
er hat noch nen 2bike aber naja...der hat ständig neues zeugs


----------



## Aff?e (14. September 2006)

jo saugeiles radel is das !


----------



## Flatpro (14. September 2006)

oh ja total animal, omg seit wann is n rad animal weils 4 pegs hat und brakeless ist?


----------



## Aff?e (14. September 2006)

ich mag das blau
und animal wäre es erst , wenn die bremssockel noch weg wären und der lenker kürzer


----------



## Wasserflasche (14. September 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja total animal, omg seit wann is n rad animal weils 4 pegs hat und brakeless ist?



Vielleicht wegen Reifen, Barends, Griffe, Vorbau, Pegs, Pedale von Animal? Vielleicht auch noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mimei00 (15. September 2006)

flatpro machn kopp zu...ich habe nie gesagt das dis animal is... und noch dazu der lenker is kurz wie sau... und die cantis sind schon ab 
egal...


----------



## derFisch (15. September 2006)

mimei00 schrieb:
			
		

> flatpro machn kopp zu...ich habe nie gesagt das dis animal is... und noch dazu der lenker is kurz wie sau... und die cantis sind schon ab
> egal...


richtig. DU nicht.


----------



## Flatpro (16. September 2006)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> richtig. DU nicht.


----------



## AerO (16. September 2006)

partlist wer will.


----------



## Tobster (17. September 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT01312.JPG[/IM*]
> [IMG]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT0129.JPG[/IM*]
> partlist wer will.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbim (17. September 2006)

find den sattel zu klein, aber is ja geschmackssache!


----------



## Da-MoShAz (17. September 2006)

Na endlich.. auf sowas hab ich gewartet- geilheit auf 2 rädern!


----------



## Freakbiker (17. September 2006)

Gefällt mir verdammt gut...


----------



## King Jens one (17. September 2006)

Übertreiber! Sehr sehr geiles Radl!


----------



## Aff?e (17. September 2006)

pr0n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (17. September 2006)

jimbim schrieb:


> find den sattel zu klein, aber is ja geschmackssache!



bester sattel von welt!


----------



## aurelio (18. September 2006)

Echt feines Rädsche


----------



## Pulle666 (19. September 2006)

finds sehr geil!
was issn das fürn sattel wenn cih fragen draf ?


----------



## Aff?e (19. September 2006)

odyssey junior seat ........... -_-


----------



## wannabe_old (20. September 2006)




----------



## Flatpro (20. September 2006)

geiler scheiß


----------



## Domas (20. September 2006)

chainless rulez B!


----------



## lostnos (20. September 2006)

spart gewicht;-)


väri neis


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. September 2006)

ahahaha jez hat er ihn endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (20. September 2006)

sehr geil!!!!


----------



## King Jens one (20. September 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> chainless rulez B!



ist ein Freecoasterrad, sehr sehr geil


----------



## betonp!lz (20. September 2006)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## wannabe_old (20. September 2006)

der sattel trifft nicht ganz meinen geschmack, aber so sehr geile karre


----------



## RISE (21. September 2006)

Sind beide schick.


----------



## Domas (21. September 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> ist ein Freecoasterrad, sehr sehr geil



^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aff?e (21. September 2006)

kauf dir bitte einen anderen sattel pilz , bitte !!!!
komm wir ausm ibc legen zusammen und besorgen einen , weil dieser gammelsattel sieht an deinem schönen rad so hässlich aus !!!!!!


----------



## paule_p2 (21. September 2006)

Aff?e schrieb:


> kauf dir bitte einen anderen sattel pilz , bitte !!!!
> komm wir ausm ibc legen zusammen und besorgen einen , weil dieser gammelsattel sieht an deinem schönen rad so hässlich aus !!!!!!



naja ich würd den S&M Logo Seat nich als Gammel sattel bezeichnen, in echt passt er besser ans rad...


ach ja max, schöne farbe


----------



## fall guy (21. September 2006)

habe noch nen twenty tzar wenn du haben willst nen 10 un er is deiner


----------



## Aff?e (21. September 2006)

kauf du pilz !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbim (23. September 2006)

er braucht den sattel zum klemmen! und dicke sättel sehen geil aus, besser als so slim-seats wie ich finde. 
@pilz: wawum pegless? und mach ma die brake-sockel ab!


----------



## Hedonist (23. September 2006)




----------



## Nepommuck (23. September 2006)

sehr hübsch, nur die Pedale gefallen mir nicht....


----------



## betonp!lz (23. September 2006)

@ap?e:halt dich doch einfach raus!sattel is meine sache!du hast mir auch nich zu sagen was ich kaufe!


----------



## Aff?e (23. September 2006)

ach halt doch die klappe
guck doch , der gammel fettarsch sattel verschandelt dein ganzes fahrrad , scheiss auf klemmen ! machst suicide-nohander oder was ?


----------



## SpongeBob (23. September 2006)

Aff?e schrieb:


> ach halt doch die klappe
> guck doch , der gammel fettarsch sattel verschandelt dein ganzes fahrrad , scheiss auf klemmen ! machst suicide-nohander oder was ?



Optik ist ja Gott sei Dank nicht alles! 

Würde nur auf Optik geachtet werden, hätten dich deine Eltern auch nicht groß gezogen.

Kann ich nun auch die BMX Kiddi Sprache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (24. September 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Optik ist ja Gott sei Dank nicht alles!
> 
> Würde nur auf Optik geachtet werden, hätten dich deine Eltern auch nicht groß gezogen.
> 
> Kann ich nun auch die BMX Kiddi Sprache?





ne, das ist einfach nur lübecker assi slang... BMXer sprechen in der regel normal!


----------



## SpongeBob (24. September 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ne, das ist einfach nur lübecker assi slang... BMXer sprechen in der regel normal!



Ist eigentlich auch meine Erfahrung aber die letzten Post hier ließen mich echt dran zweifeln.


----------



## Brainspiller (24. September 2006)

meins (nur handycamera):


----------



## Knacki1 (25. September 2006)

Gabel gefällt, Rahmen nicht (steh net so auf silber^^)


----------



## jimbim (25. September 2006)

gefällt


----------



## King Jens one (25. September 2006)

jimbim schrieb:


> gefällt


joar schließ mich an


----------



## blue falcon (26. September 2006)

jojo edwin in da house http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFZzBOfNFL4
schwarz ist out min jung!


----------



## King Jens one (26. September 2006)

die skatehalle(berlin) ist extrem geil


----------



## kaskade (26. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dnoizer (27. September 2006)

Kleines update: Gabel schwarz lackiert, rote Snafu Pedale dran, neues KB und Dragonfly TI Pegs


----------



## Flatpro (27. September 2006)

ein königreich für einen mod


----------



## Freakbiker (27. September 2006)

@dnoizer:
schickes Rad, würde bloß den sputnik aufkleber abmachen, der passt finde ich nicht so gut.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. September 2006)

So ich war wieder da wenn sich jemand beschwert weil ich nicht nur die Beleidigungen sondern auch das meiste an OT Kram gelöscht habe dann denke der bitte daran, dass das hier eine Gallerie ist und kein Chatroom.

Das Sputnic gefällt bis auf die verchromte VR Felge. Ist halt schwerer, teurer und muss nicht sein...


----------



## AerO (27. September 2006)

und wenns ihm gefällt is wunderbar.


----------



## Dnoizer (28. September 2006)

Der Aufkleber bleibt auf alle Fälle drauf, da ich voll auf Sticker stehe. Das VR gefällt mir so wie es ist auch ganz gut, allerdings zuviel blankes Metall sollte auch für mich nicht am Bike sein. Das Gewicht ist insgesammt ok, da mein vorheriges bike 14,7kg auf die Waage brachte und dieses ca. 2kg leichter ist, da kommt es jetzt auf ein paar Gramm am Laufrad auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (28. September 2006)

joar schickes Radl


----------



## Aff?e (28. September 2006)

naja ich find des sputnic irgendwie nicht so toll 
wegen vorderrem laufrad und wegen sattel und der grellen pedalfarbe


----------



## Knacki1 (28. September 2006)

Ich finds gut... Sattel is vielleicht bisschen groß


----------



## p0$3r (29. September 2006)

@hedonist...was is des fürne hr  bremse?


----------



## AerO (29. September 2006)

revenge


----------



## betonp!lz (30. September 2006)

hier mal dem Paul sein rad:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Aff?e (30. September 2006)

yoa geht fit das moped !


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2006)

schönes rad


----------



## jimbim (1. Oktober 2006)

da meins! (klick für grösseres bild)

rahmen. wtp addict 05
gabel: "
lenker: "
griffe: odyssey gedda2
vorbau: salt
vorderrad: salt mit nem animal glh
hinterrad: sun big city mit ner hazard nabe und nem animal asm
kettenblatt: wtp fünfsternedeluxe
kette: kmc 510blabla
kurbel: salt
satteleinheit: salt mit nem wtpsattel!
pegs: salt(inzwischen andere no-name )


----------



## Aff?e (1. Oktober 2006)

der arme vorbau ... mach den doch weiss x)
ist das rost am lenker ?!?! ^^
hey aber sieht doch gut aus das ding , geht fit das moped !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (1. Oktober 2006)

vorbau bleibt so, ist jetzt silber, vorher ein vergewaltigter schwarzton)
und ja, das ist rost am lenker!


----------



## Aff?e (1. Oktober 2006)

verdammt bin ich gut !
naja ich würd mir ma nen neuen gönnen so lenker !


----------



## jimbim (2. Oktober 2006)

funktioniert doch noch


----------



## bmx1983 (4. Oktober 2006)

gefällt mir nicht so wirklich das bike.
die kurbel und die gabel passen nicht so wirklich zum rest von dem rad!

ist halt meine meinung.

greetz


----------



## Freakbiker (5. Oktober 2006)

mittlerweile wieder schwarze kette dran und Reifen Vorne/hinten getauscht


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2006)

sehr schön


----------



## RISE (5. Oktober 2006)

Find ich sehr schön, könntest bei Zeiten mal eine kleine Partliste erstellen.


----------



## King Jens one (5. Oktober 2006)

PRONO geiles bike schade das die kurbel abfärbt


----------



## Freakbiker (5. Oktober 2006)

yo danke für die netten comments.
Partliste:

frame:      fit logic 19,5"
fork:        wtp Everlast 2001
Bar:         wtp Helium7,9"
stem:       automatic
headset:   DC standart BB
grips:       ody longnecks
barends:   prototype
Seat:       birdbikes
seatpost:  prototype
seatclamp: ----
crank:       Prism 3pc mit WTP SB lagern
pedals:      Primo Tenderizer BB
sprocket:   Ares peace ring disc 24t
chain:       KMC regular
Tire front:  Proper hub, Alex supra ß, schwalbe crazy Bob
tire rear:    Proper cassette hub 10t, Alex supra ß, primo the wall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (6. Oktober 2006)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄM













Superstar Parkinson

11,8kg

Teileliste wenn intresse besteht.

Is aber noch nich ganz fertig das Rad, wird noch ein bisschen grüner und leichter, und die meisten Aufkleber werden noch abgemacht.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (6. Oktober 2006)

einfach total dufte auch wenns mMn etwas grüner sein dürft

der Schorsch


----------



## UrbanJumper (6. Oktober 2006)

den brauch ich auch! 
was hast du da fürne länge genommen? die kleinste oder?


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2006)

Gute Wahl, schön schwarz und schön clean!


----------



## paule_p2 (6. Oktober 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> den brauch ich auch!
> was hast du da fürne länge genommen? die kleinste oder?



ne 20,75


----------



## AerO (6. Oktober 2006)

teileliste kannste mal reinhauen, auch wenn man eigentlich alles sieht.
aufkleber müssen def. ab, viel zu beschriftet das ding.
ansonsten hab ich eigentlich (bis auffn paar kleinigkeiten natürlich..) nichts zu meckern. gefällt mir gut und das trotz achsverlängerungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (6. Oktober 2006)

sehr geil
kannst evtl. detaliierte beilder vom sattel machen? will mir den evtl. auch kaufen!


----------



## King Jens one (6. Oktober 2006)

Boar ey Bomberad


----------



## paule_p2 (6. Oktober 2006)

So Teileliste


Cockpit:
Rahmen: Superstar Parkinson 20,75
Lenker: Mac Neil Tall Light Bar
Vorbau: Odyssey Elementary
Gabel: S&M Pitchfork XLT
Griffe: Animal Edwin Delarosa
Barends: Animal

Stopper:
Bremse: Diatech 996 Hombre Fiesta
Bremshebel: Primo
Bremskabel: Odyssey Linear Slic

Sitzgelegenheit:
Sattel: Shadow Crow Seat ( bald Shadow Slim Seat)
Sattelstütze: Odyssey Intac
Sattelklemme: Superstar

Bewegungsüberträger:
Kurbelarme: Odyssey 41Thermal 175mm
Kurbelachse: Odyssey
Lager: Superstar
Kettenblatt: Tree 28T
Kette: KMC Koolchain SuperLight
Pedale: Odyssey Jim Cielincki Alu BB

Vorderes Drehding:
Reifen: KHE Premium Street
Schlauch: Noname
Felge: Sun RhynoLite welded 36°
Speichen: Noname
Nippel: Noname
Nabe: Odyssey Vandero Race
Peg: Animal Light

Hinteres Drehding:
Reifen: KHE Premium Street
Schlauch: Noname
Felge: Sun RhynoLite welded 48°
Speichen: Noname
Nippel: Noname
Nabe: WeThePeople PI Cassette Hub
Peg: Animal Light


Gewicht: 11,8kg


----------



## fx:flow (6. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Pulle666 (7. Oktober 2006)

nur geil...
wie sind die reifen?


----------



## AerO (7. Oktober 2006)

die vandero race mit peg zu fahren find ich äußerst blöd. würd ich mir nochmal überlegen..


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. Oktober 2006)

sieht echt gut aus


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. Oktober 2006)

Erstmal ist das Rad schon sehr geil bis auf die Aufkleber an der Gabel würd ich auch nichts abmachen.

Was mir sonst nicht gefällt wäre die Odyssey Seatpost. 

Ansonsten kann ich da aero nur Recht geben. Schon bei der Pi Kassette war das häufig der Grund für den Exitus der Nabe. Hohlgebohrte Achsen und Pegs sind keine so gute Idee. Meine hält zwar aber wer weiß wie lange...

Der Vorteil bei ner VR Nabe ist aber dass man die Achse auch bei Bedarf gegen ne Vollachse austauschen kann. Nur was hilft einem das wenn die Achse bei nem Toothpick Grind und nem schön hohen Rail plötzlich bricht...

Ich würd mir überlegen obs vielleicht besser ist die Achse präventiv auszutauschen.


----------



## Domas (7. Oktober 2006)

@ paule:
also ich wiederhol mich ungern, aber das 2Danger hätte mir definitiv doch besser gefallen!


----------



## paule_p2 (7. Oktober 2006)

das 2danger war ausverkauft...

das mit der achse vorne lass ich mir mal durch den kopf gehn...

die odyssey sattelstütze is nur dran weils die snafu nich gab.

Und die Aufkleber sind schon von der Gabel und den Felgen runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pupswedel (8. Oktober 2006)

Das mit der Vandere Achse tauschen will ich bald auch machen,nur welche achse passt das? Die die passend aussehen hab ich nur als Hohlachse gefunden.Danke!

Gruß
Felix


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (8. Oktober 2006)

Hohlachse...

Ich meine die Vandero Achse müsste in die Race Nabe passen, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

Die Achse kostet 10 Euro.


----------



## Kleeener (8. Oktober 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


>



DAs is hammer...die Farben...


----------



## paule_p2 (9. Oktober 2006)

naja blau nabe bäh, rot von der gabel passt net so wirklich zum rest und die griffe... naja... schwarze hättens au getan.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (9. Oktober 2006)

Griffe sind eh fast durch und ne schwarze Coalition gabs zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht.

Naja, es muss sich ja nur gut fahren können (wieso überhaupt nen Rad 10 Seiten forher ausgraben)


----------



## King Jens one (9. Oktober 2006)

ich find die G.Sport Hubguards voll häßlich und die VR Felge mit der silberner Bremsflanke. Aber ist ja alles geschmackssache!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (9. Oktober 2006)

Hubguards leben noch und so lange bleiben sie dran. Felgenflanke ist schon schwarz.


----------



## Dnoizer (10. Oktober 2006)

Bis auf die Farbe der Pedalen kommt die Kiste richtig geil


----------



## Tobster (10. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (10. Oktober 2006)

ganz große Klasse!


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. Oktober 2006)

seh ich auch so


----------



## sidekicker (10. Oktober 2006)

ich noch mehr


----------



## King Jens one (10. Oktober 2006)

hammergeil! Da wird man ein bissl neidisch


----------



## street (10. Oktober 2006)

hamma geiles bike und sogar ne bremse dran


----------



## Pulle666 (10. Oktober 2006)

nur geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aff?e (11. Oktober 2006)

mit den neu-lackierten naben siehts gleich viel bessa aus tobi !!!!!


----------



## Knacki1 (11. Oktober 2006)

Geil !

Und die Bremse is fast unsichtbar


----------



## Tobster (15. Oktober 2006)

danke schön für diese netten rückmeldungen.

hier ist noch eine collage:





hubguard prototype:





seatclamp:


----------



## jimbim (15. Oktober 2006)

in letzter zeit sieht ein rad aus wie das andere ich merk da keine unterschiede


----------



## AerO (15. Oktober 2006)

sorry für die drastischen worte, aber dann haste keine ahnung von dem was du da siehst.
krieg ich jetzt die 2. verwarnung oder ist das noch ok?
falls du die letzten beiden meinst, das sind die gleichen..


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (15. Oktober 2006)

Ja zweite Verwarnung für aero  

Ne ich kann ihm da nur zustimmen. Natürlich unterscheidet sich ein BMX nicht so stark wie ein MTB weil Die Teileform einfach bewährt ist und beibehalten wird. Man muss auf die Details achten.

Wieso Leute es sich angewöhnt haben den Hebel links zu fahren werd ich wohl nie verstehen -> Linkshänder?

Optisch hätte der Vorbau und die Sattelklemme noch in dem Profile Orange sein können. Ist logischerweise Geschmacksache.


----------



## AerO (15. Oktober 2006)

relativ viele (ich will nicht sagen alle engländer) fahren den hebel links. kann mir aber auch nich vorstellen, woran das liegt. linksverkehr?
krieg ich jetzt die 3. ? hoffe der post war nicht zu böse.


----------



## derdani (15. Oktober 2006)

lol...linksverkehr
der war gut


----------



## alex_de_luxe (15. Oktober 2006)

ist wegen motorrad und so.


----------



## Mador (16. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal meins. Sorry für die verschwommenen Bilder, ist nur mit der Handycam gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (16. Oktober 2006)

die meisten engländer (zumindest ein großer teil) ist linkshänder, darum wird der bremshebel dort auf der linken seite montiert - zudem versteh ich das nicht mit den verwarungen für aero? nur weil er ahnung hat un mal ausspricht was gesagt werden sollte... zudem sei gesagt das des kein profile orange is sondern des is selber lackiert un dementsprechend nicht mit dem orange anodisierten nabenkörper zu vergleichen. die klemme sollte schlicht sein un unauffällig drum habe ich sie schwarz lackiert, der vorbau wird demnächst gegen einen neuen prototypen ausgetauscht. danke nochmals für die netten kommentare.

-toby


----------



## paule_p2 (16. Oktober 2006)

bewertbar


Gewicht 11,2kg


Slimseat, GLANDS und ne Vollachse vorne kommen bald


----------



## bmx1983 (16. Oktober 2006)

brakeless is schom besser.
sehr schönes rad.

greetz


----------



## AerO (16. Oktober 2006)

ich fands ehrlich gesagt mit bremse schöner. aber jeder wie er will.



Tobster schrieb:


> zudem versteh ich das nicht mit den verwarungen für aero?



du bist da nicht der einzige..

bei mir kommt demnächst auch mal n kleines update.


----------



## derdani (16. Oktober 2006)

zwar noch nicht fertig 
aber schonmal ne gute grundlage geschaffen.
auf dem bild nicht drauf: demolition pedale mg, sb

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/303756/cat/500/ppuser/55582


----------



## King Jens one (17. Oktober 2006)

Hab ein paar updates vorgenommen.




neue Gabel Odyssey Dirt Fork, neuer Lenker Sunday Triumph, neues Vorderrad Odyssey M7, neue Pedalen Animal Hamilton und ne neue Sattelstütze 1664 in gold


----------



## wannabe_old (17. Oktober 2006)

ist jetzt ne intec sattelstütze drin,die das gewicht gut drückt.

werde jetzt das hr austauschen, wer an dem interesse hat pm
macneil alex

sonst ed s3 frame
viel primo macneil animal und fit


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Oktober 2006)

sehr schöne räder habt ihr!


----------



## cryptic. (17. Oktober 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> sehr schöne räder habt ihr!




seh ich auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (17. Oktober 2006)

mach mal schnell den vorbau anders


----------



## Vollblutbiker (18. Oktober 2006)

das mit dem linksverkehr is doch gar nich so dumm, schon mal überlegt auf welcher seite australier ihre hebel fahrn? 

aber des rad vom tobster is ja mal der hammer...


----------



## UrbanJumper (18. Oktober 2006)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem linksverkehr is doch gar nich so dumm, schon mal überlegt auf welcher seite australier ihre hebel fahrn?


auch schon aufgefallen, dass zb in voices fast jeder goofy fährt? wenn dort in england jetzt auch das gaspedal liegt, wäre das der beweiß...höhö

es ist spät und tobster sein fahrrad hab ich ganz übersehen, der hammer!


----------



## Tobster (18. Oktober 2006)

das gaspedal liegt auch in england auf der rechten seite - aber die anordnung im auto ist nunmal auch damit zu vereinen, das es soviele linkshänder gibt, da der schalthebel nunmal dort plaziert ist, pedalanordnung ist aber entsprechend der deutschen.

-toby


----------



## Flatpro (19. Oktober 2006)

vielen dank für die aufklärung


----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2006)

Onanieren die dann auch mit links? Das wär ja so, als wenn das Klo in die falsche Richtung spült...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobster (19. Oktober 2006)

RISE schrieb:


> [...] Das wär ja so, als wenn das Klo in die falsche Richtung spült...




australia ... dort solls so sein  --- nun aber genug der aufklärung.
-toby


----------



## Misanthrop (19. Oktober 2006)

Die Aufkleber an einer Pitchfork abmachen ist wie einem Kerl die Eier abzuschneiden, das macht man nicht...



Mono kurz und abgesägt
animal gekürzt
vorne felt komplettlaufrad und federal breit
hinten wtp komplettlaufrad mit 14 T vom bolt und odyssey irgendwas breit
flybikes maltretiert von regina street chain
rest sieht man
gewicht mit 4 jpeg liter auf 13.7+X


----------



## I bins d i bins (19. Oktober 2006)




----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2006)

Gefällt.Exzentrische Farbzusammenstellung, aber ist mal wieder was anderes.


----------



## Domas (19. Oktober 2006)

@ I bins d i bins: Du bists d du bists?


----------



## Aff?e (20. Oktober 2006)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber an einer Pitchfork abmachen ist wie einem Kerl die Eier abzuschneiden, das macht man nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der streetmother****er höchstpersönlich hat sein neues hinterrad und sattel (welchen ich auch ham will) !
und wo sind die slicks ? oder wollteste endlich wieder ein bike unter 14kg fahren lieber kvasir x)
schick schick sach ich nur , aber das weisste ja eh scho x)


----------



## UrbanJumper (20. Oktober 2006)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber an einer Pitchfork abmachen ist wie einem Kerl die Eier abzuschneiden, das macht man nicht...
> 
> Mono kurz und abgesägt
> animal gekürzt
> ...


holy diver! du auch mal wieder hier? da fehlen aber noch die einschusslöscher..


----------



## Misanthrop (20. Oktober 2006)

Löschen


----------



## Flatpro (20. Oktober 2006)

hat der eigentlich 734891271234 accounts?


----------



## Misanthrop (20. Oktober 2006)

nein genau 1
so namensänderung und so

Ich fürchte mich so vor der Menschen Wort.
Sie sprechen alles so deutlich aus:
Und dieses heißt Hund und jenes heißt Haus,
und hier ist Beginn und das Ende ist dort.

Mich bangt auch ihr Sinn, ihr Spiel mit dem Spott,
sie wissen alles, was wird und war;
kein Berg ist ihnen mehr wunderbar;
ihr Garten und Gut grenzt grade an Gott.

Ich will immer warnen und wehren: Bleibt fern.
Die Dinge singen hör ich so gern.
Ihr rührt sie an: sie sind starr und stumm.
Ihr bringt mir alle die Dinge um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (20. Oktober 2006)

ich halte mich mal raus aus dem kindergarten, kvasir, dein rad gefällt gut und immer was anderes...


----------



## King Jens one (20. Oktober 2006)

i bins di bins geiler lenker aber noch ein bissl zu breit oder?


----------



## I bins d i bins (20. Oktober 2006)

ja is erst ganz neu dran, mal schauen wie ich ihn noch kürze.


----------



## King Jens one (20. Oktober 2006)

ist doch der sunday triumph oder? ich hab dann den selben ich hab auf jeder seite 3cm abgeschnitten und ist so vom handling top!


----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2006)

Wie kurz hast du den denn dann?


----------



## I bins d i bins (21. Oktober 2006)

ahh ne, so viel werde ich glaub ned abschneiden, aber mal sehen. is echt n geiler lenker.


----------



## evil_rider (21. Oktober 2006)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber an einer Pitchfork abmachen ist wie einem Kerl die Eier abzuschneiden, das macht man nicht...



doch, gerade das macht man, weil die pitchfork aufkleber, sind mit die hässlichsten dies gibbet! :kotz:


----------



## EDDM (21. Oktober 2006)

hat einer von euch hir jede antwort gelesen wenn ja RESPEKT


----------



## King Jens one (21. Oktober 2006)

RISE schrieb:


> Wie kurz hast du den denn dann?



Hab ne Griffweite von 64cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2006)

Oh ok. Kann man da noch weitergehen? Scheint aber bei den hohen Lenkern eher schwer zu sein die soweit zu kürzen. Mein absolutes Maximum an Breite wären 58cm.


----------



## I bins d i bins (22. Oktober 2006)

mit bremse?


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2006)

Ja, mit Bremse. Das ist ja das Problem...


----------



## quert ziopi (22. Oktober 2006)

kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## Trialar (22. Oktober 2006)

So stelle jetzt auch ma mein bück hier hier rein. kann natürlisch net mit den oberen mithalten aber mir gefällts und für´n Anfang reichts:

Sorry für die scheiß Quali aber hab keine digi-cam und musste mit meinem Camcorder fotografieren.


----------



## King Jens one (22. Oktober 2006)

ich find den sattel und den lenker ein bissl ugly ansonsten ein vernünftiges Radl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (22. Oktober 2006)

Beim Lenker haste schon Recht, aber sag nichts gegen den Sattel
Ich liebe das Teil. Ist vom ersten Rad meines Vaters und bestimmt schon 30 Jahre alt. Is halt OldSchool


----------



## King Jens one (22. Oktober 2006)

der sattel sieht ein bissl wie der mike aikten seat von odyssey




oder findste nicht?


----------



## Domas (22. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Pulle666 (22. Oktober 2006)

rad is doch ganz ok!
also mein lenker is auch 58cm breit mit brems!
find die breite perfekt...


----------



## Flatpro (22. Oktober 2006)

nix schön der fahrrad hier


----------



## Aff?e (22. Oktober 2006)

@Trialar

wadd sin dad für pedalen ? wellgo ?


----------



## aurelio (24. Oktober 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> der sattel sieht ein bissl wie der mike aikten seat von odyssey



Sein Vadder is Mike Aitken.


----------



## King Jens one (24. Oktober 2006)

aurelio schrieb:


> Sein Vadder is Mike Aitken.



achso


----------



## zimtstern. (24. Oktober 2006)

mr street pro schrieb:


> ist jetzt ne intec sattelstütze drin,die das gewicht gut drückt.
> 
> werde jetzt das hr austauschen, wer an dem interesse hat pm
> macneil alex
> ...




sehr feines radel!


----------



## wannabe_old (31. Oktober 2006)

hier mal nen update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (31. Oktober 2006)

schön... vorallem die felgen


----------



## Trailst4R (1. November 2006)

Gefällt sehr gut. Mit chrom hinten und schwarz vorn bei brakeless wars nich so gut.


----------



## AerO (2. November 2006)

*Frame:* Fit Bike co. S3 Aitken 20.75"

*Streering*
Fork: S&M Pitchfork XLT
Bar: Fit Bike co. Flow Hilite
Grips: FlyBikes Ruben Grips 155mm
Ends: Kink Light
Stem: S&M Redneck XLT with Knight Titanium Bolts
Headset: FSA Impact Integrated

*Drive Train*
Crank: Profile Race 170mm
Spindle: Profile Titanium
BB: S&M Mid-BB
Pedals: Wellgo MG-52 
Sprocket: Profile Kevin Porter Titanium 25T
Driver: Profile Titanium 9T
Chain: KMC Kool-Chain Superlight

*Seating*
Seat: Odyssey Jr 
Post: Snafu
Clamp: Mankind Evolution

*Wheels*
Rear: Profile Mini Cassette (Titanium Axle) laced to a Odyssey 7KA with DT Swiss Spokes
Front: Profile Mini (Female Axle) laced to a Sun Rhyno light with DT Swiss Spokes
Tires: Primo V-Monster 1,95"; Primo Dirtmonster 2,2"
Tubes: 20" 
Valve Caps: TrikTopz HexDome 

*Brakes*
Brake: Suelo
Lever: Odyssey Monolever Medium
Cable: Odyssey Linear Slic Kable
Hanger: FlyBikes
Pads: KoolStop Supra2 Salmon

*Mods*
- Cut rear axle and polished
- Cut seatpost to about 2"
- Bent Brakelever a little bit
- Cut Steerer Tube
- Coloured Headset black
- Coloured Brakepads black

*Weight*
ca. 9,8kg






mehr bilder und bewertungen in meiner galerie.


----------



## Hund (2. November 2006)

traum


----------



## EDDM (2. November 2006)

kannst du auch einen ungefähren preis sagen thx ps:sieht unheimlich geil aus


----------



## AerO (2. November 2006)

danke. teile stehen da. such dir die preise raus, dann weißtes.


----------



## King Jens one (2. November 2006)

ist eine verdammt geile karre. aber das weißt du ja sicherlich selber. Hattest du am Dienstag schon die schwarzen pedalen dran gehabt?


----------



## AerO (2. November 2006)

nee, die hab ich vor nen paar stunden erst rangeschraubt.


----------



## EDDM (2. November 2006)

sag s ungefähr






DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakbiker (2. November 2006)

sehr schönes Rad


----------



## Molox (2. November 2006)

wunderbar!


----------



## paule_p2 (2. November 2006)

wundertolles rad.




EDDM schrieb:


> sag s ungefähr
> 
> DANKE




machs halt selber... wenn du dich ein bisschen mit der materie beschäftigen würdest, dann wüsstest du was das rad ungefährt kostet ohne nachrechnen zu müssen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (2. November 2006)

sehrrrr schön, bremse und fit aufkleber passen echt gut


----------



## W4hlurn3 (3. November 2006)

wollt schon sagen... wieso neue pedaln?


----------



## AerO (3. November 2006)

die ruben sind tot. gewinde der pins auf stallseite zum größten teil rausgerissen, auf beiden seiten lager im arsch (auf nicht-stallseite sogar noch mehr..).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nepommuck (3. November 2006)

das läßt aber kein gutes haar an den fly ruben pedalen.
etwas detaillierter bitte:
wie lange/häufig bist du die gefahren?
ok pedalgrinds scheinst du zu machen.


----------



## AerO (3. November 2006)

nein, ich grinde nicht. das kommt ausschließlich von stalls auffm cooping!
die lager laufen nicht mehr rund, sondern sind halt kacke. 
auf der linken seite (keine stalls) sind noch alle pins drin, jedoch laufen die lager dort genauso schlecht wie auf der stallseite. vielleicht hätte ich ja so schlau sein können um auf einer pedalseite die pins komplett rauszuschrauben, jedoch find ich das bei sachen wo die füße mal nicht auf den pedalen sind extrem untight. lustig finde ich, dass die lager zwar extrem schlecht laufen, die pedale in sich jedoch absolut spielfrei sind. der körper an sich hat bei mit 1a gehalten, keine risse oder ähnliches, bis auf die tatsache, dass halt die gewinde der pinlöcher an manchen stellen komplett rausgerissen sind. manche leute meinten die linke pedalachse wäre verbogen (nicht stallseite), doch davon hab ich nie was gemerkt.
 ich bin die pedale mehrmals die woche gefahren und das rad fliegt bei nem bail auch manchmal unabsichtlich durch die halle, also bin ich mit der haltbarkeit eigentlich recht zufrieden. ich bin die jetzt ca. ein 3/4 jahr gefahren, jedoch bin ich etwas enttäuscht, wenn man mal ein auge auf den evk wirft. ich glaube ich würde sie mir wieder holen bzw behalt die jetzigen als ersatz, falls die wellgos doch nicht das sein sollen, was ich gehört hab.


----------



## RISE (4. November 2006)

Wunderschönes Rad, aber es ist jetzt fast ein bisschen zu leicht...


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (6. November 2006)

dann will ich auch mal ein pic posten


----------



## wannabe_old (6. November 2006)

die kurbel ist nicht so erotisch, aber sonst echt schnieke


----------



## zimtstern. (6. November 2006)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:


> dann will ich auch mal ein pic posten



hôlla ...schicke fliege  !! 

da muss ich bald meine auch mal reinposten...


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (6. November 2006)

joa ich weiss nicht sooo das ultra krass high end pro bmx aber es reicht mir


----------



## Trailst4R (7. November 2006)

schönes Wetter schönes Bild:


----------



## sidekicker (7. November 2006)

partlist bitte


----------



## Trailst4R (7. November 2006)

Bittesehr:
Wtp Phoenix; Sunday Night Fork;
Demolition F1; Sunday Tudor Bar; ODI Longneck; Animal Barends; 
Odyssey Aitken Seat; 1664 Seatpost; Animal Klemme; 
Animal Asm 1.9;Animal GLH 2.1
Odyssey Hazzard Vandero; Odyssey Hazzard Cassette Rear; 
Animal 30t sprocket; Kool Chain; Odyssey Wombolt Crank; Demolition Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (7. November 2006)

schönes gerät


----------



## King Jens one (7. November 2006)

ich finds auch schick. find irgendwie das fast alle Bmx brakeless derbe geil aussehen


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. November 2006)

Ich würde die Sunday Decals gegen weiße z.B. von Odyssey tauschen.


----------



## zimtstern. (8. November 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Ich würde die Sunday Decals gegen weiße z.B. von Odyssey tauschen.



wenn es die sind, die ich im kopf habe : lass es....die sunday sind um weiten geiler....


----------



## Slim_Shady (11. November 2006)

Is das BMX vom Kumpel, er würde sich freuen wenn ihr ma bewerten würdet. Er verkaufts aber bald und baut sich eins für ca. 1000 auf


----------



## AerO (11. November 2006)

boah was?! ein bmx für tausend euro? krasser übertreiber ey.
das rad ist naja. ich sag mal scheis$e.


----------



## Hertener (11. November 2006)

Du solltest mal links neben dem Bett aufräumen! 
Oder ist das die lokale Müllabladestelle? 

Und was das Rad betrifft: Die Sockel sehen so nackig aus. Sind die Bremsen gerade zur Reparatur?


----------



## Slim_Shady (11. November 2006)

Ne hab ihn gestern Abend überzeugt das er brakeless ma testen soll und er fands auch geil  Achso und mit dem Müll: da werf immer alles hin weil mein Mülleimer nach 1Woche immer voll is


----------



## Knacki1 (11. November 2006)

Was liegtn da fuer ne Video Kasette aufm Bett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (11. November 2006)

> ...hab ihn gestern Abend überzeugt das er brakeless ma testen soll...


Und da hast Du ihm gleich die Bremsen abgebaut, damit er auch nicht in Versuchung kommt?


----------



## King Jens one (11. November 2006)

slim shady der knaller ist es nicht also das rad ich finds häßlich


----------



## Slim_Shady (11. November 2006)

Also die Kasette is "Schnappt Shorty". Joa na klar is ja nen ganz anderes Gefühl brakeless zu fahren.


----------



## zimtstern. (12. November 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> boah was?! ein bmx für tausend euro? krasser übertreiber ey.
> das rad ist naja. ich sag mal scheis$e.




wayne?  nich jeder hat ein rad für so viel geld wie zum beispiel du.

was soll also der scheiß? 
wenn es ihm gefällt, lass ihn doch....
 


zeigt immer wieder wie intollerant die community hier geworden ist...
geht mal mehr radfahren als hier müll zu posten...


----------



## Slim_Shady (13. November 2006)

Genau das gleiche denk ich auch immer...


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. November 2006)

entschuldigung aber wer hat denn mit 1000 euro angefangen, was sowie so eine völlig uninteressante und überflüssige information war?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (14. November 2006)

Nein wollte nur meinen das er sich jetz ein Radl kauft das 2 Klassen höher is.. mehr nicht wollte keinen ans Bein pissen oder so....


----------



## King Jens one (14. November 2006)

Ach so meinte das Aero denk ich mal nicht. Er meinte bestimmt nur damit das man nicht 1000â¬ fÃ¼r ein bmx ausgeben muss wenn man fÃ¼r 600â¬ ein gutes Rad fÃ¼r bekommt. Muss ja nicht heiÃen wenn man 1000â¬ fÃ¼r ein Rad ausgibt das das gleich gut ist!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (16. November 2006)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen Standardlösching betrieben. 

Ach ja, im Absurden ist der Mord nur als diabolisch anmutendes Absolutum akzeptabel. Sprich als konsequenter Misanthrop muss man sich selbst zusammen mit der gesamten Menschheit vernichten. Unser Hobbymisanthrop hat also nocht was vor sich 

Das hat zwar keiner gerafft aber man sollte eben nicht mit fremden Wörtern um sich werfen deren Beteutung man nicht vollends versteht.


----------



## Slim_Shady (16. November 2006)

Sry aber was meinst du?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (16. November 2006)

Ich meine den Kerl der alle Menschen hasst und sich umbringen will


----------



## alex_de_luxe (16. November 2006)

Also meinst du die polybolent adversative anpassung, welche einer sexuellen sekundärfrustration unterliegt und nur bedingt ertragbar ist?


----------



## Misanthrop (16. November 2006)

erst muss die menschheit ausgerottet werden bevor ich mich schlafen lege


----------



## Slim_Shady (16. November 2006)

Dann kommste heute noch bei mir vorbei? Bring ma Rad mit, dann können wir noch ne Runde heizen


----------



## S!CK (16. November 2006)

Edit: Bild verkleinert


----------



## Misanthrop (16. November 2006)

nein heute abend muss ich noch zehn jungfrauen schänden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (16. November 2006)

Aso, na dann wirds wohl nix ;(
@S!CK chickes Bild, aber mach mal Sattel tiefer


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (16. November 2006)

und bremsgriffe von cross country auf bmx...


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. November 2006)

was passiertn wenn du nen bunny hop machst?


----------



## Slim_Shady (16. November 2006)

Na das is doch seine Entscheidung, kann doch auch nen CC Sattel fahren...


----------



## DirtJumper III (16. November 2006)

liegt doch nicht am sattel


----------



## Slim_Shady (16. November 2006)

Aber is doch egal was für Griffe er hat oder wie? Nur Sattel würde mir angst machen


----------



## AerO (16. November 2006)

zimtstern. schrieb:


> wayne?  nich jeder hat ein rad für so viel geld wie zum beispiel du.
> 
> was soll also der scheiß?
> wenn es ihm gefällt, lass ihn doch....
> ...



und du hast es nicht verstanden.
es kommt 0,0 darauf an, was ein rad kostet, um es gut aussehen zu lassen. ein standart addict kann viel besser aussehen als der klumpen altmetall, den du da gepostet hast (EDIT: warst ja garnicht du). ob das rad nun 300 oder 3000 kostet ist völlig irrelevant, wenns darum geht es halbwegs gut aussehen zu lassen. und das ding ist einfach mal woolworth crap alter!
zum thema community muss man hier nich viel sagen. das ist vielleicht bei den cc leuten vorhanden oder bei den dropkids. der rest ist fun.
so. nun zeigt mal eure aufgestylten dinger.


----------



## Tobster (17. November 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> [...]
> so. nun zeigt mal eure aufgestylten dinger.



sehr gern:





derzeit nur ein anderer lenker dran...


----------



## S!CK (17. November 2006)

ich hab den sattel nur hoch gemacht weil ich grad gemütlich heim gefahren bin ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (17. November 2006)

sehr schön... das rad vom tobi


----------



## King Jens one (17. November 2006)

meins


----------



## DirtJumper III (17. November 2006)

gefällt mir ebenso


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2006)

sieht der lenker nur so hoch aus?


----------



## King Jens one (17. November 2006)

ist auch nen Sunday Triumph der 8" hoch ist


----------



## Trailst4R (17. November 2006)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W4hlurn3 (17. November 2006)

joar sau geiles ding


----------



## baby-biker max (17. November 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/313685/cat/2
meins


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. November 2006)

baby biker max, dass fahrrad hat auf jedenfall besseres verdient als einen felt vorbau und einen npj sattel. ansonsten sehr schön..


----------



## King Jens one (18. November 2006)

joar das Asadi ist schon ein schickes Radl muss mich aber Urban Jumper anschließen was noch nicht so schick ist, ist die sattelstütze würde ich ne schicke Patentstütze nehmen. Ansonsten sehr schön....


----------



## Hedonist (18. November 2006)

meins, jetzt mit bremsentuning und wahnsinns gewichtsreduzierung dank alumuttern am vr ;


----------



## baby-biker max (18. November 2006)

ja vorbau kommt auf jeden fall noch nen anderer drauf , genauso wie ne neue sattelstütze ! nur hab halt grad geld für neue kurbeln ausgegeben und jetzt binsch pleite (vorbau ist nur geliehen meiner ist kaputt) ! gabel kommt wahrscheinlich auch weihnachten ne neue !


----------



## King Jens one (18. November 2006)

@hedonist sehr schickes Rad gefällt mir wirklich sehr!


----------



## BenjaminB (18. November 2006)

jep, nurnoch schwarze kurbeln, dann ist das farbspiel perfekt!


----------



## Bike Lane (19. November 2006)

Hier mal mein neues Hinterrad, man darf auf das komplette Rad gespannt sein. Titan hab ich extra weggelassen, weil es mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## AerO (19. November 2006)

so langsam wirds ja massenware. schickes ding. mir hat der stahl an der nabe auch nicht gefallen, daher hab ich ihn gleich weggelassen. "nichtgefallen" mh..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (19. November 2006)

profile hat bald jede sau nur ich nicht


----------



## Bike Lane (19. November 2006)

aber es sind nach wie vor die besten naben, zumindestens im hinterradbereich. wie findet ihr eigentlich die gsport marmoset voderradnabe? besser als ne profile mini?


----------



## Misanthrop (19. November 2006)

Wo Gsport drauf steht ist Perfektion drin
GSPORT>profile


----------



## King Jens one (19. November 2006)

Hab die gsport marmoset nabe vorn drin bin zufreiden mit der nabe hab sie aber erst seid 2monaten also mal abwarten!


----------



## Bike Lane (19. November 2006)

hat die marmoset eigentlich wirklich helicoil einsätze bei den gewinden? hmm, ich weiß zur zeit nicht, ob ich die profile mini vorne behalten soll, oder gegen eine marmoset eintauschen soll.


----------



## Misanthrop (20. November 2006)

nur vorübergehend wird sich noch hier und da was ändern


----------



## Knacki1 (21. November 2006)

Find ich eigentlich ziemlich geil... nur das KB is en bisschen groß


----------



## King Jens one (21. November 2006)

und die Hubcuards sind häßlich hast du auf der linken Seite auch noch Pegs?


----------



## Raddon (21. November 2006)

Click

Bald Wombolts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (21. November 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Find ich eigentlich ziemlich geil... nur das KB is en bisschen groß


nix da 44:16 is groß
das is genau richtig... kaum kettenverschleiß und im weg isses auch nich



King Jens one schrieb:


> und die Hubcuards sind häßlich hast du auf der linken Seite auch noch Pegs?


Joa schön sindse nich aber form follows function
Jap hab da 4 Männerstangen dran


----------



## KingsCrown (21. November 2006)

Männerstangen. Hast was zu kompensieren?  Naja dein Rad gefällt bis auf das große Kettenblatt.


----------



## King Jens one (21. November 2006)

ja man das Kettenblatt ist wirklich riesig. Sieht aus wie ein DH Bmx mit der Übersetzung  Raddon seins ist auch ziemlich schick!


----------



## Trailst4R (21. November 2006)

kb größe wird durch g-sport naben in sachen coolness auf jeden fall ausgeglichen!
schönes Rad!


----------



## Bike Lane (21. November 2006)

36:13 hätte es auch getan, aber sonst sehr schick. wobei so schlimm sieht das eigentlich nicht aus, oldschool halt und wenn es nicht stört.


----------



## Dude#33 (22. November 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/551/BMX-klein.JPG

Meins, isn Race-BMX was ich zZ für Park missbrauche, mir fehlt das Geld für ein Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (22. November 2006)

mach wenigstens die speichenreflektoren weg.
aber was rede ich, ich fahr ja schließlich nabenreiniger...


----------



## Dude#33 (22. November 2006)

Hm jo *faul bin* 
Stimmt schon, können ab, nur bis jetzt immer verpeilt - stört einen ja nicht direkt beim fahren.


----------



## Knacki1 (23. November 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das große Kettenblatt sogar irgendwie geil... hat net jeder sowas


----------



## Dude#33 (23. November 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das große Kettenblatt sogar irgendwie geil... hat net jeder sowas



Naja, dafür isses halt unpraktisch... habs schon das erste Mal verbogen, weil ich damit ans Coping komme beim Disaster...


----------



## Knacki1 (23. November 2006)

Ich meinte eigentlich


----------



## Dude#33 (23. November 2006)

Achso^^
Jo gefällt mir aber das Rad, nur wenn schon ne rote Kette, dann auch wirklich gleichmäßig rot finde ich.


----------



## Flatpro (24. November 2006)

die is ja auch angemalt -.-


----------



## UrbanJumper (24. November 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> -.-


-_-


----------



## Misanthrop (24. November 2006)

vernünftiges Foto kommt morgen





Partlist: Teile in Rot sind bestellt und kommen die Tage

Rahmen: Failure Bikes Grade 2 brakeless limited edition. THX an Matt
Gabel: Sputnic Century light V2
Vorbau: Fit s3 limited
Lenker: Animal Piff United Squad Bar 8"
Griffe: T1 Edwins

Demolition Bulimia vorne
Gsport/sapim/Sun Big City
Royal Crank mit Titan


----------



## der Digge (25. November 2006)

Rad gefällt wie is es sehr gut, aber hast das Sputnic jetzt nich ma ne Woche gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (25. November 2006)

mein Aitken

Rahmen: Fit S3 Aitken 21" mintgrün
Lenker/Gabel: WTP Helium
Kurbel: KHE Hindenburg
Laufrad VR: Demolition
Laufrad HR: WTP pi + supra b (im februar kommt die WTP supreme)
Bremse: Odyssey monolever m + nokon + tektro(fly ist im moment nicht lieferbar)
Pedale: Flybikes -> nicht lieferbar
Sattel/Stütze: Primo (kommt noch)

das große kettenblatt stört noch, aber mit der neuen nabe kommt ein kleines

bitte im fotoalbum bewerten


----------



## Misanthrop (25. November 2006)

der Digge schrieb:


> Rad gefällt wie is es sehr gut, aber hast das Sputnic jetzt nich ma ne Woche gefahren?


Ja fand den aber nich so prickelnd also getauscht

Kann nich mehr editieren also hier das Foto und ne vernünftige Partlist












Frame: Failure Bikes, Grade 2 21" TT, limited edition
Fork: Sputnic Century light V2
Bar: Animal Piff - wird getauscht gegen United in 8"
Stem: Fit s3 limited violet - schwarz gesprüht
Grips: T1 - Animal
Crank: WTP Royal - Ti Kram
Sprocket: Flybikes 36T
Chain: KMC Z410
Pedal: Animal Hamilton BB
Seat: Primo Balance Alu-rails
Seatpost: Fit
Seatclamp: Demolition
Front Pegs: Sputnic Cpt. Flutsch
Front Rim: Demolition Zero
Front hub: Demolition Bulimia
Front Tire: Federal Traction 2.1 - kommt nachher nen GLH in 2.1

Rear Pegs: Sputnic Cpt. Flutsch und Jpeg lighter
Rear Rim: Sun Big City
Rear Hub: Gsport Homer/13 T KHE
Rear Spokes: 48x Sapim 2.3
Rear Tire: Animal ASM 1.95

tut ma wer was gegen meinen kaputten Fuß? Langeweile stinkt


----------



## fx:flow (25. November 2006)

sieht gut aus... was da mit dem Vorbau? Ging nich ordentlich zu lackieren?


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2006)

gefällt....das s3 is auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Trailst4R (25. November 2006)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> Frame: Failure Bikes, Grade 2 21" TT, limited edition
> Fork: Sputnic Century light V2
> Bar: Animal Piff - wird getauscht gegen United in 8"
> Stem: Fit s3 limited violet - schwarz gesprüht
> ...




Geiles Teil, Rahmen gefällt. ohne pegs müssen aber auch die Glands weg


----------



## paule_p2 (25. November 2006)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Geiles Teil, Rahmen gefällt. ohne pegs müssen aber auch die Glands weg





man kann auch ohne pegs grinden . aber kA ob deswegen die Glands noch dran sind.


----------



## DirtJumper III (25. November 2006)

der Failure rahmen sieht sehr gut aus. auch des s3 is fein


----------



## AK-83 (27. November 2006)




----------



## Freakbiker (27. November 2006)

Also die Letzen Rädergefallen mir alle sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (27. November 2006)

ist das die macneil combo? hält sie was sie verspricht? ich werd mir anfang des jahres die primo holen


----------



## Knacki1 (27. November 2006)

Ja des is die MacNeil Kombo... steht doch drauf  

Des Ding hält echt gut... freund von mir hat seit nem 3/4 jahr die Stütze+Sattel... bis jetz noch nix kaputt


----------



## Son (27. November 2006)

ja, macneil is toll, kaufen!


----------



## Bike Lane (27. November 2006)

find den sattel hässlich so wie er eingestellt ist. meiner meinung nach gehört die stütze runter und die sattelspitze weiter nach oben.


----------



## zimtstern. (28. November 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> find den sattel hässlich so wie er eingestellt ist. meiner meinung nach gehört die stütze runter und die sattelspitze weiter nach oben.



wieso? jedem das seine...  vielleicht ein etwas oldschooliger fahrer, die haben alle ihre sättel oben...

klemmen...bequem..etc...


----------



## Flatpro (28. November 2006)

sattel runter, sonst bah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -cedric- (30. November 2006)

ist nicht meins, wäre aber ein kleines träumchen und da ich es nicht besitze poste ich die partlist:

frame: macneil bibi / black "with blue sparkles"
fork: macneil id oder odyssey race fork / black
crank: profile race 170mm euro bb, ti. axle, / black
sprocket: profile imperial 24t/ black
hub rear: profile mini black, 36h, 9t, ti. axle
hub front: profile mini, aqua blue, 36h, 3/8" axle bolts
rims: odyssey seven k-a
spokes: dt-swiss
handlebar: odyssey gary young, oder eastern titan
barends: kink x-light
brake: odyssey evo 2
cable: odyssey linear
lever: odyssey m2 medium
stem: odyssey elementary v2
seat: odyssey senior kevlar
seatpost: odyssey intac oder thomson elite
tires: khe premium park
pedals: fly bikes ruben oder wellgo magnesium
headset: campagnolo carbon centaur integrated
chain: kmc koolchain lite
grips: animal edwin


----------



## Bike Lane (30. November 2006)

hast du schonmal versucht das mac neil teil zu klemmen? der sattel ist blos zum sitzen geeignet, für sonst nichts. ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung.


----------



## paule_p2 (30. November 2006)

-cedric- schrieb:


> ist nicht meins, wäre aber ein kleines träumchen und da ich es nicht besitze poste ich die partlist:
> 
> frame: macneil bibi / black "with blue sparkles"
> fork: macneil id oder odyssey race fork / black
> ...






traum zusammenstellung oder wirds demnächst verwirklicht?


----------



## -cedric- (30. November 2006)

wird evtl. verwirklicht!

zu deinen korrekturen, die die g-sport rims gefallen mir nicht! der odyssey lever in small ist mir fast zu klein d.h bremskraft geht verloren, mit der fly bikes bremse konnte ich noch keine erfahrungen machen (sehr teuer)! danke trotzdem


----------



## fashizzel (30. November 2006)

als ich noch bremse am bmx gefahren hab, konnt ich mit dem small hebel und einer 990 bremse immer mit einem finger bremsen.


----------



## Pulle666 (30. November 2006)

also cih hab auch den small hebel und die evolver und bremskraft is super mit einem finger!


----------



## paule_p2 (30. November 2006)

-cedric- schrieb:


> (sehr teuer)



naja aber profile kurbeln mit tiatan zeug usw fahrn wolln, die 50 mehr machen die kuh auch net fett.


----------



## -cedric- (30. November 2006)

mir ist sie im vergleich zu einer zu einer anderen bremse zu teuer für das was der preisunterschied bietet!


----------



## Flatpro (1. Dezember 2006)

moooooment, titan profile 455 und khe hindenburg mit titan 200 und n bisschen mehr,... weiss nich genau... überhaupt kein preisunterschied, ne


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. Dezember 2006)

Die "neuen" Salt Mag sind eigentlich MTB Pedale von Wellgo und kosten als Original nur die Hälfte 

Fly Ruben oder Shimano DX

Profile Sprocket für Park?

Anstatt der Odyssey wirklich jede andere ST, 1664, Coalition, Eastern etc. Wobei Thomson auch nicht übel wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>Bullet<< (3. Dezember 2006)

Hab jetz endlich mein rad ^^








Mutiny Captain 07 in raw <3 (21"tt)
Hinten: Sun Big City Chrom + Odyssey Hazard Cassette
Vorn: Sun Black Box + Quando tx (14mm)
Kurbel: WTP Royal Crank
Blatt: WTP 5-Star
Bar: Odyssey Milkbar Light
Gabbel: WTP Excalibur Light
Sattel: Aitken Seat
Mäntelchen: Animal ASM
Bremslein: Odyssey Evolver  Hebel: Odyssey Monolever  Kabel: Odyssey Linear Slic

joa...
fährt sich geil


----------



## bmx1983 (3. Dezember 2006)

sieht ja sehr geil aus!
raw ist und bleibt die schönste farbe!
hier kannste mal meinen rahmen bewerten:
mutiny eden 07 in raw 21,25 oberrohrlänge!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/298172/ppuser/46419 

greetz


----------



## Knacki1 (3. Dezember 2006)

Sehr Sehr schön Bullet.


----------



## AerO (3. Dezember 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Die "neuen" Salt Mag sind eigentlich MTB Pedale von Wellgo und kosten als Original nur die Hälfte
> 
> Fly Ruben oder Shimano DX
> 
> ...



da spricht ja wer mit erfahrung.
fly ruben pedale sind vielleicht für trailfahrer gut, aber sobald das ding mal n cooping oder sonstwas berührt sagen die lager aua. bei mir war am ende die eigentlich unbeanspruchte seite stärker im arsch als die stall seite.
bin mir den mg52 bisher voll zufrieden und werde sie mir wohl auch nochmal holen falls die jetzigen den geist aufgeben.


----------



## fall guy (3. Dezember 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> da spricht ja wer mit erfahrung.
> fly ruben pedale sind vielleicht für trailfahrer gut, aber sobald das ding mal n cooping oder sonstwas berührt sagen die lager aua. bei mir war am ende die eigentlich unbeanspruchte seite stärker im arsch als die stall seite.
> bin mir den mg52 bisher voll zufrieden und werde sie mir wohl auch nochmal holen falls die jetzigen den geist aufgeben.



hast recht meine warn ja noch in ordnung in berlin aber sind schon langsam im arsch pedalspeil un die pin gwinde sind kapput und verzogen


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Dezember 2006)

die ruben pedale sind einfach ******** gelagert! wer sich diese kleinen spielzeuglager mal angesehen hat, braucht sich nicht wundern, warum die so schnell kaputt gehen. die besten pedale die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, waren die shimano von dx (edit: lol, ich mein natürlich die shimano dx). die sehen zwar so hässlich aus, wie die nacht finster ist, aber die halten ewig. bin mit meinen 4 jahre trial, dann 1 jahr downhill und jetzt ein paar monate bmx gefahren und die laufen noch immer wie am ersten tag. einfach nur genial!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Dezember 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> da spricht ja wer mit erfahrung.
> fly ruben pedale sind vielleicht für trailfahrer gut, aber sobald das ding mal n cooping oder sonstwas berührt sagen die lager aua. bei mir war am ende die eigentlich unbeanspruchte seite stärker im arsch als die stall seite.
> bin mir den mg52 bisher voll zufrieden und werde sie mir wohl auch nochmal holen falls die jetzigen den geist aufgeben.



Tja offensichtlich will sich der Junge kein Street Moshrad zusammenstellen mit Profile Sprocket und Cool Chain Lite deswegen düften die Ruben oder DX wohl gut dazu passen. Die Zusammenstellung macht nciht den Eindruck als wollte damit jemand Stalls, Desasters, Grinds etc machen.

Aber vielleicht war der Herr aero ja so sehr damit beschäftigt mir Inkompetenz zu unterstellen, dass ihm das gar nicht aufgefallen ist 


@Bullet

Bis auf die Sattelstütze ganz gut auch wenn ich sowohl Achsdurchmesser als auch Speichenanzahl bei dir für übertrieben halte


----------



## AerO (3. Dezember 2006)

es geht nicht darum, ob er so etwas machen will. das pedal wird beim parkfahren zwangsläufig belastet. nen bail, das rad fliegt. beim fufanu abgerutscht und das pedal landet auffm cooping. normale sachen halt, kein gemoshe. und ich glaube richtige streetfahrer würden sich sowieso keine 440gr pedale ans rad bauen. vielleicht solltest du selbst mal erfahrungen mit der haltbarkeit von manchen teuren teilen machen.. ne möglichkeit wäre fahren gehen! glaub mir, ich hab die pedale nicht freiwillig gewechselt und wer weiß wie ich fahre, der wird wissen, dass das nicht sehr materialmordend ist. rethorik 1+. wechsel doch lieber wieder zu rennrädern, ich denke bei kleinen rädern biste nicht so gut aufgehoben. nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber ich glaube die meinung teilen viele. hallo restallehol.
verwarnung nr. 4?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Dezember 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum, ob er so etwas machen will. das pedal wird beim parkfahren zwangsläufig belastet. nen bail, das rad fliegt. beim fufanu abgerutscht und das pedal landet auffm cooping. normale sachen halt, kein gemoshe. und ich glaube richtige streetfahrer würden sich sowieso keine 440gr pedale ans rad bauen. vielleicht solltest du selbst mal erfahrungen mit der haltbarkeit von manchen teuren teilen machen.. ne möglichkeit wäre fahren gehen! glaub mir, ich hab die pedale nicht freiwillig gewechselt und wer weiß wie ich fahre, der wird wissen, dass das nicht sehr materialmordend ist. rethorik 1+. wechsel doch lieber wieder zu rennrädern, ich denke bei kleinen rädern biste nicht so gut aufgehoben. nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber ich glaube die meinung teilen viele. hallo restallehol.
> verwarnung nr. 4?



Ne sorry aero aber das ist mir zu erbärmlich dafür gibt es keine Verwarnung. Bring noch etwas mehr Zynismus rein und sei das nächste mal bei deinen Beleidigungen subtiler. Rehorik 3- eigentlich nicht dein Niveau, wie schade.

Kann natürlich am Restalkohol liegen. Ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen  

Naja, wir wissen ja beide wieso ICH Mod bin und nicht DU  

Postet lieber weiter BMX Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (3. Dezember 2006)

ach mensch
aero hat doch recht...
Aber muss das echt so ablaufen?
Ich finds auch kacke das Sido Mod is, da er null erfahrung hat...
Aber hey einfach ignorieren, spart einem streß
auf die ignorierliste kann man ihn ja nich setzen


----------



## Tobster (3. Dezember 2006)

un hört mal auf hier zu streiten, des is ma sowas von sinnlos ...


----------



## jimbim (3. Dezember 2006)

wasn das für ne kurbel? sieht ja schlimm aus


----------



## Bikewarrior (3. Dezember 2006)

Rnc


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Dezember 2006)

Erinnert mich an die Point Speedbone


----------



## AerO (3. Dezember 2006)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

schönes rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (3. Dezember 2006)

sehr schön


----------



## -cedric- (4. Dezember 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> die ruben pedale sind einfach ******** gelagert! wer sich diese kleinen spielzeuglager mal angesehen hat, braucht sich nicht wundern, warum die so schnell kaputt gehen. die besten pedale die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, waren die shimano von dx (edit: lol, ich mein natürlich die shimano dx). die sehen zwar so hässlich aus, wie die nacht finster ist, aber die halten ewig. bin mit meinen 4 jahre trial, dann 1 jahr downhill und jetzt ein paar monate bmx gefahren und die laufen noch immer wie am ersten tag. einfach nur genial!



lieber dmr v12 sehen nicht ganz so übel aus, halten aber auch und wer es sehr leicht mag und auf pedalgrinds verzichten kann, der nimmt noch die magnesium ausführung mit ti. achse! das päärchen wiegt dan lockere 350g


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Dezember 2006)

-cedric- schrieb:


> lieber dmr v12 sehen nicht ganz so übel aus, halten aber auch und wer es sehr leicht mag und auf pedalgrinds verzichten kann, der nimmt noch die magnesium ausführung mit ti. achse! das päärchen wiegt dan lockere 350g



Die V-12 halten nicht genauso wenig wie die V-8.  

Das sind im Übrigen MTB Pedale und bei allem was Richtung BMX geht (also auch Street, Park mit nem MTB und natürlich bei BMX selbst) sind sie überfordert.


----------



## -cedric- (4. Dezember 2006)

das es "mtb" pedalen sind weiss ich, müssen ja nicht von einem bmx brand sein das sie halten! überfordert? kenne einige die sie auf dem bmx, mtb fahren (park, street......) und von denen hatte noch keiner ein problem, ich rede aber nicht von den mag. obwohl ich die jetzt auch schon 2 jahre fahre und mich nicht beklagen kann.


----------



## zimtstern. (4. Dezember 2006)

mhm... kenne selbst 2 Leute, die selbige v12 Mag hatten und total enttäuscht waren, weil sie noch kurzlebiger und am Sa*k war als billigere
Pedale


----------



## Flatpro (4. Dezember 2006)

solche erfahrungswerte sind doch eh so ziemlich garnicht gescheit zu vergleichen.
jeder hat nen anderen fahrstil und belastets pedal mehr oder weniger, sei es durch grinden oder stalls. das muss jeder für sich selebr wissen...ich bleib bei meinen bleiklötzen aka odyssey jc. da kann man ruhig mal mit beim feeble bremsen, wenn der mülleimer mal wieder zu schnell auf einen zukommt oder nen icepickgrind retten , bevor man auf die schnauze geht.


----------



## Pulle666 (4. Dezember 2006)

joa die odyssey jc fahr ich zwar ncoh nich lange
hab bis jetz aber n super eindruck von denen
sind zwar ziemlcih schwer,glaub ca 700g, aber dhalten dafür acuh und sind nich zu teuer


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. Dezember 2006)

snafu concave...


----------



## Flatpro (4. Dezember 2006)

und es machte knack und die pedalen waren nicht mehr


----------



## >>Bullet<< (4. Dezember 2006)

ioN" data-source="post: 3239409"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
1lLu$ioN schrieb:


> snafu concave...



fahr ich auch seit 2 tagen und hab noch keine probleme!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (4. Dezember 2006)

ich find die teile gut... fahr sie jetzt seit letztem winter supi gripp usw... 

aber bischen unrund laufen sie wenn man sie mit der hand dreht... hab sb version... naja hab se gekauft, weil sie 35 oder so gekostet haben mit sb...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (4. Dezember 2006)

die odyssey sind die macht. hab noch nie ein besseres pedal gehabt.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (5. Dezember 2006)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> die odyssey sind die macht. hab noch nie ein besseres pedal gehabt.


punkt!

edit: Mein Rad

kein Federal, aber Sticker allemal hübscher als KHE Müll.
Achja, Steuerrohrdose doof weiss ich. Und Bremszug kürz ich auch noch.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. Dezember 2006)

Erst mal tauscht du das Poster im Hintergrund gegen ein adäquates in 20" aus.
Dann ist es bis aufs Coladosenrohr ein recht ansprechendes Rad.


----------



## RISE (5. Dezember 2006)

Freesoul schrieb:


> punkt!
> 
> edit: Mein Rad
> 
> kein Federal, aber Sticker allemal hübscher als KHE Müll.



Ein Federal mit KHE Stickern gefiele mir besser, aber bis auf die Dose ists sicher auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## wannabe_old (7. Dezember 2006)




----------



## RISE (7. Dezember 2006)

Joa, kann sich sehen lassen. Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits ist die sehr klobig wirkende VR Felge.


----------



## Flatpro (7. Dezember 2006)

das braun passte zum  rahmen ja besser.. aber ich weiss ja wies im endeffekt aussehen soll


----------



## Misanthrop (7. Dezember 2006)

fertig
pegs kommen natürlich wieder dran aber erstma ds fakiefahren reinkriegen

das vom fred gefällt nichmehr vorallem weil diebstahl mit weißefelgenidee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtstern. (7. Dezember 2006)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> fertig
> pegs kommen natürlich wieder dran aber erstma ds fakiefahren reinkriegen
> 
> das vom fred gefällt nichmehr vorallem weil diebstahl mit weißefelgenidee




schicke bude !hat was...wobei der einzige kritikpunkt die speichenschützenden-pölsterchen  (k.A wie das heisst)  ...sind


----------



## derdani (7. Dezember 2006)

^^grindguard und so...jo der sieht wirklich bisschen doof aus. aber sonst echt cool


----------



## Knacki1 (7. Dezember 2006)

Alles schöne Räder...


----------



## rLr (7. Dezember 2006)

>




find ich sehr nice mit den Weißen Felgen! 

Noch cooler wärs wenn die Gabel auch schwarz wär aber die war doch eh schon beim Lackieren oder?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Dezember 2006)

fands mit braun schöner


----------



## derdani (7. Dezember 2006)

jo auf jeden fall...räder sehn voll klobig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (7. Dezember 2006)

abwarten liebe leute, das rad ist noch nicht fertig lackiert


----------



## Flatpro (8. Dezember 2006)

sag ich doch!


----------



## wannabe_old (8. Dezember 2006)

sag ich doch auch


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Dezember 2006)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Mein Rad
> 
> kein Federal, aber Sticker allemal hübscher als KHE Müll.
> Achja, Steuerrohrdose doof weiss ich. Und Bremszug kürz ich auch noch.



 Auch einer mit F-Set aber Zug aussen durchgehend...

mich stört das Steuerrohr schon gar net mehr, eher der minderwertig passende Gabelkonus. 
Die Kleber sind wirklich nicht toll, hab meine auch überklebt, mit tausendmal schönerem Isolierband

iiirgendwann kommen auch mal Bilder..


----------



## >>Bullet<< (9. Dezember 2006)

Hier nochmal 'n besseres Bild von meinem Rad...
Darf man mitm Klick drauf sogar bewerten/kommentiern ^^


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. Dezember 2006)

sehr geiles bild, rad übrigens auch


----------



## street (9. Dezember 2006)

hier mein rädchen 




http://www.directupload.net/file/d/906/CyD6x58u_jpg.htm


----------



## Slim_Shady (10. Dezember 2006)

Sry ich hab nich so die Ahnung, aber is das nen Felt? Hat nen Kumpel von mir, auch wenn mir Felt nich gefällt fährt es sich recht geil.


----------



## Knacki1 (10. Dezember 2006)

Was auch immer es ist, mir gefällts.


----------



## King Jens one (10. Dezember 2006)

bullet schickes Rad! gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (10. Dezember 2006)

mal mit abgezogenen übergangssattel. 

freecoaster lr mit schwarzer hazardlite felge kommt die tage, wenn das da is kommen auch die GLANDs ab.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2006)

ein grün eloxierter vorbau würde sich an dem rad glaube ich ganz gut machen...aber auch so schick


----------



## AerO (10. Dezember 2006)

wenn der sattel abgezogen ist, dann müssen auch pegs und guards ab. hauptwachmeister moik von der stylepolizei holt gleich ma den strafzettel raus.


----------



## King Jens one (10. Dezember 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> wenn der sattel abgezogen ist, dann müssen auch pegs und guards ab. hauptwachmeister moik von der stylepolizei holt gleich ma den strafzettel raus.



lol....    
Ist das ein Rennradsattel? man kann ich sachen Leichtbau auch echt übertreiben! Sonst eigentlich ein sehr schickes Rad. Zu den Hubguards muss man sagen es ist geschmakssache!


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Dezember 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> lol....
> Ist das ein Rennradsattel? man kann ich sachen Leichtbau auch echt übertreiben! Sonst eigentlich ein sehr schickes Rad. Zu den Hubguards muss man sagen es ist geschmakssache!





wenn ich so krass aufen leichtbau schaun würd, würd ich keine interlock und keine j.c´s fahren, mich hat mein alter sattel nur genervt weil ich immer mit den waden dran hängen geblieben bin.


----------



## fashizzel (10. Dezember 2006)

wasn das fürn lenker?


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Dezember 2006)

mac neil tall light bar (7,75" hoch). gibts eigentlich nen lenker der 8" hoch is aber nich gleich so breit wie nen slambar is?


----------



## wannabe_old (10. Dezember 2006)




----------



## paule_p2 (10. Dezember 2006)

lenker noch weiß und gabel noch in der rahmenfarbe, aber so ises auch schon echt wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (10. Dezember 2006)

danke, aber von dem raw kann und will ich mich nicht trennen


----------



## AerO (10. Dezember 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> mac neil tall light bar (7,75" hoch). gibts eigentlich nen lenker der 8" hoch is aber nich gleich so breit wie nen slambar is?



der s&m berringer lt ist 8" hoch hat aber nen verhältnismäßig schmalen crossbar, ist also rel weit kürzbar. ist also bei weitem nicht so breit wie sunday triumph, fit hilite oder slam.


----------



## RISE (10. Dezember 2006)

Aero hat recht. Hab auch schon geschaut, aber ist alles so breit. Ich will max. 58cm Breite, aber 7.75" oder 8" Höhe.
Gut kürzbar ist auch noch irgendein alter GT 4pc, ber 4pc scheidet sicher eh aus.
Wenn du nen neuen nimmst und den Macneil weggeben willst, kannste dich mal melden.

Ansonsten sehr schick Räder auf dieser Seite.


----------



## derdani (10. Dezember 2006)

^^wie is mit flybikes 3amigos?


----------



## AerO (10. Dezember 2006)

nicht 8".


----------



## Misanthrop (10. Dezember 2006)

also ich fahr ja jetzt den united squad in 8" der ja nen slambar in leicht ist und ich muss sagen, dass ist geil.
Bin vorher das krasse Gegenteil(animal piff aufs mininum gekürzt) gefahren, wollte es eigentlich nur testen, aber das ist einfach nur geil zu fahren...
Kanns nur empfehlen mal zu testen... Geht alles besser mit hoch und breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (10. Dezember 2006)

rischtiiiiiisch.


----------



## fashizzel (10. Dezember 2006)

so ein slam bar ist 28" breit, wieviel kann ich da kürzen, so dass die griffe nicht in die biegung gehen? nur mal so aus interesse.
platz für bremshebel brauch ich nicht.


----------



## donkeybridge (11. Dezember 2006)

hab mir jetzt in den USA ein redline flight pro XL gekauft.
Ist ein racebike und bin super zufrieden damit


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Dezember 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> auch wenn mir Felt nich gefällt


*g* da muss ich irgendwie immer grinsen.
Bin mal gespannt wann die meisten Dudes Cranmer und seinen Sheriff registrieren. 
Das ist nämlich ein verdammt schickes Rad. Und ein Felt.


----------



## Slim_Shady (11. Dezember 2006)

Naja also soo ******* is es nich, aber man hört halt nich gutes von den Parts... Aber der Rahmen is echt ganz gut.


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Dezember 2006)

Freesoul schrieb:


> *g* da muss ich irgendwie immer grinsen.
> Bin mal gespannt wann die meisten Dudes Cranmer und seinen Sheriff registrieren.
> Das ist nämlich ein verdammt schickes Rad. Und ein Felt.





der sheriff is aber nich der billig rahmen der auf der seite vorher zu sehen ist. und nur weil cranmer den fährt muss es net heißen das der gut is, mark webb fährt ja auch für bulls  


aber die neue version vom sheriff scheint schon gut zu sein.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Dezember 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> der sheriff is aber nich der billig rahmen der auf der seite vorher zu sehen ist. und nur weil cranmer den fährt muss es net heißen das der gut is, mark webb fährt ja auch für bulls
> 
> 
> aber die neue version vom sheriff scheint schon gut zu sein.



Meinte ja auch Felt im Allgemeinen. Die meisten nehmen gar nicht wahr, dass Felt _auch_ gute Rahmen bauen kann...klar ist nicht jeder Rahmen der Killer, aber wie gesagt - einige gibt es.
Mit Webb ist lustig, ja.  Musste letztens auch grinsen als ich das gelesen hab...


----------



## Misanthrop (11. Dezember 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:


> so ein slam bar ist 28" breit, wieviel kann ich da kürzen, so dass die griffe nicht in die biegung gehen? nur mal so aus interesse.
> platz für bremshebel brauch ich nicht.



64cm geht auf jeder seite noch nen cm ohne das die griffe in der biegung sind


----------



## Flatpro (13. Dezember 2006)

da: irgendwas mit 10 komma 




klick zum bewerten


----------



## jimbim (13. Dezember 2006)

wow, ist echt gut! was ist das fürn sattel? klemmst du den beim barspin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (13. Dezember 2006)

dürfte n wtp slim seat sein!
vorher wars schöner meiner meinung nach
hast du den vorbau vorne mitlackeirt???


----------



## paule_p2 (13. Dezember 2006)

also ich kann mich erinnern das mal irgendjmd gesagt hat er stellt sein rad nicht mehr ins forum, wird die langweile wegem gebrochenen arm sein, gell ;D



sieht gut aus und gute besserung


----------



## RISE (13. Dezember 2006)

Würd den Lenker auch schwarz lackieren oder zumindest andersfarbig,aber ich denke das liegt daran, dass ich meinen weißen nicht mehr sehen kann.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (14. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du sowieso nichts zu tun hast mach doch die HR Felge auch weiß, oder zumindest die Sattelklemme.

Sei froh, dass dir das nicht im Frühling passiert ist


----------



## King Jens one (14. Dezember 2006)

ich finds farblich so schick das mit dem Vorbau ist ne gute Idee 
schick schick mr. flatpro


----------



## Hertener (15. Dezember 2006)

Weiß wird wieder modern.  
Fehlen nur noch die passenden Pedale!


----------



## Flatpro (15. Dezember 2006)

ach, pedalen... bis die mal kaputt gehenfergehen noch monae... darf ers wieder ostern wahrscheinlich fahren.... verdammte *******


----------



## Bike Lane (15. Dezember 2006)

Hier mein neues bike. es stimmen ein paar sachen noch nicht so, aber für den winter reicht das!


----------



## Hertener (15. Dezember 2006)

@ Flatpro:
Ja, dann mal gute Besserung.  
Und die Pedale kannst Du in der Zwischenzeit in Ruhe anpinseln. Zeit hast Du ja nun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (15. Dezember 2006)

das ovoid schaut gut aus. wie ist der trigger?


----------



## Hertener (15. Dezember 2006)

Apropos Ovoid: Ist ja interessant, auf der WTP-Seite wird der nur ohne Bohrungen für Gyro-Tabs angeboten.


----------



## Bike Lane (15. Dezember 2006)

auf der wtp seite ist er mit remov. gyros, aber egal. der tigger ist super. sehr angenehm zum greifen. und enorm von der bremskraft wenn man ihn außen zieht und sehr gut dosierbar wenn man ihn innen zieht. einfach perfekt! wer auch die perfekten bremsblöcke für schwarze felgen sucht wird bei www.trialmarkt.de fündig, unter bremsbeläge und dann die durchsichtigen v-brakes. sau geil!


----------



## Hertener (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich bezog mich auf diese Liste. Aber stimmt schon, egal.


----------



## Flatpro (15. Dezember 2006)

auf den pedalen is griptape drauf... --> ich pinsel die nich an


----------



## street (16. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (16. Dezember 2006)

borrrrr wie hässlich


----------



## wannabe_old (16. Dezember 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:


> auf den pedalen is griptape drauf... --> ich pinsel die nich an



griptape abkleben?


----------



## betonp!lz (17. Dezember 2006)

[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Knacki1 (17. Dezember 2006)

Geile Sache... aber mach die Speichen komplett schwarz.


----------



## King Jens one (17. Dezember 2006)

schick schick black ist beautiful


----------



## VW_199 (17. Dezember 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Geile Sache... aber mach die Speichen komplett schwarz.



damit´s so aussieht wie bei allen anderen auch ?? lass die speichen wie sie sind, sieht gut aus und ist mal was anderes...


----------



## Knacki1 (17. Dezember 2006)

VW_199 schrieb:


> damit´s so aussieht wie bei allen anderen auch ?? lass die speichen wie sie sind, sieht gut aus und ist mal was anderes...



Also wenn dann würd ich entweder die Speichen komplett schwarz oder komplett Bronze?! machen... oder immer abwechselnd.


----------



## Flatpro (17. Dezember 2006)

mr street pro schrieb:


> griptape abkleben?


ja toll und dann? soll ich den ganzen kleber von dem zeug dann überlackieren?
griptape abmachen is kein ding, aber das is n höllen aufwand die pedalen dann sauber zu bekommen und so--> kein bock


----------



## [email protected] (17. Dezember 2006)

hast doch eh nix zu tun 

pins raus, reinigungsbenzin draufschütten und mitm lappen drüber, fertig.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (17. Dezember 2006)

Mir gefällt die Idee den Gabelaufkleber an den Lenker zu pappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (17. Dezember 2006)

sry für die schlechten fotos, gescheite kommn wenn mein hr endlich da ist.


----------



## AerO (17. Dezember 2006)

jetzt noch pegs und glands ab und holla shiboi.


----------



## Flatpro (17. Dezember 2006)

pegs ab? bist dooooof?


----------



## wannabe_old (18. Dezember 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ja toll und dann? soll ich den ganzen kleber von dem zeug dann überlackieren?
> griptape abmachen is kein ding, aber das is n höllen aufwand die pedalen dann sauber zu bekommen und so--> kein bock



du hast ja keine zeit


----------



## Flatpro (18. Dezember 2006)

klar hab ich zeit... aber keine lust


----------



## Knacki1 (18. Dezember 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> jetzt noch pegs und glands ab und holla shiboi.



Am besten noch nen abgezogenen SlimSeat drauf.


----------



## paule_p2 (18. Dezember 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Am besten noch nen abgezogenen SlimSeat drauf.



schau dir ma seite 98 an...


----------



## wannabe_old (18. Dezember 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:


> klar hab ich zeit... aber keine lust



unverbesserlich, man man man


----------



## Hertener (18. Dezember 2006)

Oh, wir sind hier auf Seite 100!
Da muss ich doch glatt mal...
"Hallo Mama, hallo Papa, guckt mal, ich bin im Internet!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (18. Dezember 2006)

Da ich die Postanzahl Pro Seite höher hab als du, sind wir bei mir erst au Seite 63^^


----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2006)

IC, ich dachte nur, weil Paule ja auf Seite 98 verwies...


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. Dezember 2006)

stimmt schon mit 100 seiten


----------



## betonp!lz (19. Dezember 2006)

paule,was bisde denn jetzt?ein eddie chrisman oder ein bruce cleveland?
schickes rad!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (19. Dezember 2006)

meins


----------



## paule_p2 (19. Dezember 2006)

*update*

so freecoaster lr is endlich da, gland vorne kommt noch ab und kommt ne andere kette drauf da die interlock rumspinnt. Pegs sind momentan auch nicht dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (19. Dezember 2006)

gefällt sehr stark


----------



## nobeleden (19. Dezember 2006)

beide schick


bild von meinem radl gibts bald.hab in 2 wochen aus nem komplettbike was feines gemacht

war nen 07er eastern element in schwarz, hab jetzt andre griffe drauf(primo chad degrott), andre pedalen(animal hamilton in weiß) ,andere kette(kool chain),andern sattel (odyssey mike aitken),andre bremse drangemacht ,sticker auf dem ober und unterrohr abgemacht ,pegs und vr bremse entfernt.
was so pegs doch wiegen....

mir gefällts sehr un ich spiele immer mehr mit dem gedanken komplett umzusteigen..


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. Dezember 2006)

bilder sagen mehr als worte, da bringt das erklären nix ohne bilder


----------



## nobeleden (20. Dezember 2006)

nobeleden schrieb:


> bild von meinem radl gibts bald


----------



## Flatpro (20. Dezember 2006)

auf so ne doofe beschreibung ohne bild kann trotzdem jeder ********n... wenns das bild eh bald gibt hättste ja wohl ma n bissal warten können


----------



## nobeleden (20. Dezember 2006)

stimmt wohl

ich bemühe mich heute abend en bild reinzustellen


----------



## Ehrenfeld (20. Dezember 2006)

nobeleden schrieb:


> mir gefällts sehr un ich spiele immer mehr mit dem gedanken komplett umzusteigen..


Hab ich auch mitgespielt...aber mit dem BMX Dirt zu fahren is glaub ich nix für mich. Deswegen bleibt das MTB mindestens für Dirt und Bikeparkkram (für diese Sachen aber auch nur noch bis nächste Saison, dann kommt was neues dazu... )


----------



## nobeleden (20. Dezember 2006)

dirt mit bmx komm ich ganz gut zurecht..aber mein mtb bleibt noch da sollte ich irgendwann das bedrüfnis haben nochmal zu fahren..

so fast 23h später gibts das bild


die qualität lässt zu wünschen übrig ..handy halt

warum hält diese scheiß kool chain nich  

hab jetzt wieder die standart kette drauf...






ich liebe es


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (20. Dezember 2006)

sattel runter gyro ab reifen doof hr felge 
sieht noch so standartmäßig aus


----------



## Trailst4R (20. Dezember 2006)

naja gyro find ich gar nich schlimm. sattel runter! irgendwie fehlt da was farbiges ..

falls du versuchst die koolchain mit kettenschloss zu schließen vergiss es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobeleden (20. Dezember 2006)

will noch ne hazard in chrom dazuholen..warum andre reifen? sind doch ok hinten kinitption un vorne k-rad..sattel is für mich perfekt in der höhe und sieht auch auf dem foto höher aus  und gyro lass ich dran

vll noch weißes wtp kb..


----------



## rLr (20. Dezember 2006)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> naja gyro find ich gar nich schlimm. sattel runter! irgendwie fehlt da was farbiges ..
> 
> falls du versuchst die koolchain mit kettenschloss zu schließen vergiss es.



Also bei mir gehts  hab aber die SL version ich denk das macht aber kein unterschied.


----------



## Flatpro (21. Dezember 2006)

also ich fahr meine koolchain bald seit 2 jahren ca....is vll einmal gerissen bei nem railride -.-


----------



## nobeleden (21. Dezember 2006)

hab schon öfter gehört das die schnell reißt aber die hält auch manchmal ewig..bin meine auch schon aufm mtb gefahrnn aber heißt ja nix
ich mach die demnächst wieder drauf..hoffentlich hälts ansonsten hol ich mir ne interlock..


----------



## Nathol (21. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## Knacki1 (21. Dezember 2006)

Sattel ...


----------



## Nathol (21. Dezember 2006)

Sattel ist toll  Schön groß und gemühtlich. Der bleibt.


----------



## King Jens one (21. Dezember 2006)

Gar nicht mal so schlecht. Über geschmack lässt dich streiten aber ich bin der Meinung diese Hubguards sollten verboten werden weil die so häßlich sind.
Das BMX im Hintergrund ist lustig fährt brakeless hat aber noch ein Rotor dran funny


----------



## Kleeener (25. Dezember 2006)

Ja hammer, Hubguards...pfui!!!
Is das ein grünes Mankind???

Und mal noch ne Frage, is der Animal Slic reifen gut oder eherr nicht zu empfehlen?!?!?

aber ich find des Rädls schon ne SChicke SAche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (25. Dezember 2006)

Animal asm ist gut... aber relativ schwer.


----------



## Nathol (25. Dezember 2006)

Kleeener schrieb:


> Und mal noch ne Frage, is der Animal Slic reifen gut oder eherr nicht zu empfehlen?!?!?



Ich finde beide Animal Reifen toll. ASM für hinten hält und ist auch nicht so rutschig wie ich es von meinem alten Reifen gewöhnt bin.


----------



## Radical (25. Dezember 2006)

Mal meins. Immer noch fast Standard-Addict, aber die ersten paar kleinen Veränderungen getätigt...







MfG


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Dezember 2006)

klemme und stütze passen mal sehr geil dazu!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. Dezember 2006)

Ich hätte als erstes die Reifen getauscht. Scheint ja auch nicht das Einsatzgebiet von den Dingern zu sein.


----------



## AerO (25. Dezember 2006)

man kann damit aber trotzdem fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. Dezember 2006)

AerO schrieb:


> man kann damit aber trotzdem fahren.



während die original Addict Sattelklemme das Rad unfahrbar gemacht hat...


----------



## Radical (25. Dezember 2006)

Hey Leute kackt euch nich an...is Weihnachten ...


----------



## AerO (26. Dezember 2006)

hier kackt keiner irgendwen an.. zumindest nicht mehr als sonst.
egal.


----------



## Flatpro (26. Dezember 2006)

die sind halt total unzufrieden mit ihren geschenken!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. Dezember 2006)

hey meine Familie hat mich mit Ikea eingedeckt was willst du hören, Mann?


----------



## Son (26. Dezember 2006)

da gibts aber gutes essen


----------



## fashizzel (26. Dezember 2006)

Köttbullar, yeah baby!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. Dezember 2006)

Hey die gibt es ja sogar in Ungarn 

http://www.ikea.com/ms/hu_HU/

Ich geh beim Radfahren erfrieren


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (26. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal mein BMX.


----------



## King Jens one (26. Dezember 2006)

häßlich die kurbel der rahmen die v-brake einfach alles. specialized sollten lieber bei ihren mountainbikes bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AVE (26. Dezember 2006)

specialized machen eig. auch ganz gute bmx ich hab des fuse II und des is für 275 öcken eig recht gut!!! hier nen pic


----------



## Knacki1 (26. Dezember 2006)

Naja...


----------



## King Jens one (26. Dezember 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Naja...


----------



## jimbim (26. Dezember 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> häßlich die kurbel der rahmen die v-brake einfach alles. specialized sollten lieber bei ihren mountainbikes bleiben


ist auch race du hammel


----------



## Radical (26. Dezember 2006)

Wo vorhin die Reifen angesprochen wurden...gabs nicht mal einen Reifenthread hier irgendwo? Kann den nich finden...


----------



## [email protected] (26. Dezember 2006)

meinst du den?


----------



## Radical (26. Dezember 2006)

Dankeschön   Ich glaube das war der den ich meinte.

MfG


----------



## derdani (29. Dezember 2006)

Frame: Mutiny Eden
Bars: United Squad Bar
Stem: Odyssey Elementary
Forks: Wtp Helium Light
Headset: Campagnolo Internal
Grips: Dmeolition Team
Bar Ends: Demolitio Plastic

Seating:
Seat: Demolition F1
Seat Post: 1664 Bmx
Seat Post Clamp:Shadow

Crank Arms: Khe Hindenburg Ti
Sprocket: Animal Light 28t
Chain: Khe
Pedals: Demolition Mg/Sb

Front Wheel:
Holes: 36
Rim: Demolition zero
Hub: Profile Mini
Tire: Animal GLH

Back Wheel:
Holes: 36
Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite Gebohrt
Hub: Profile Racing Mini SS 12t
Tire: Animal GLH


----------



## paule_p2 (29. Dezember 2006)

lenker zur gabel paralell dann schauts ganz gut aus, bloß versteh ich die kombo hinten gebohrte und vorne ungebohrte Felge nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (29. Dezember 2006)

^^naja hat sich so ergeben. demolition is ja innen auch mit löchern


----------



## King Jens one (29. Dezember 2006)

Hier ein kleines Update bei mir hab nen neuen Vorbau!!!!




Helft mir mal den, karierten Hinterbau lassen oder ab damit?


----------



## jimbim (29. Dezember 2006)

schaut gut aus. hinterbau unten auch karrieren!


----------



## Knacki1 (29. Dezember 2006)

Verkaufst du zufällig dein alten Odyssey Elementary Stem?!


----------



## RISE (29. Dezember 2006)

Kg. Jens: Sieht gut aus so, würd nur evtl. die anderen Sticker abmachen, dann dürfte es mMn noch besser aussehen.
Vorbau ist von Superstar oder?


----------



## Volkspunk (29. Dezember 2006)

So hier mal mein neues Rädchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (29. Dezember 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Verkaufst du zufällig dein alten Odyssey Elementary Stem?!



Sorry er ist schon verkauft! @Rise es ist der Superstar Vorbau!


----------



## alöx (30. Dezember 2006)

derdani schrieb:


> Frame: Mutiny Eden
> Bars: United Squad Bar
> Stem: Odyssey Elementary
> Forks: Wtp Helium Light
> ...



Bah dieses Englischgetue ist mal so extrem peinlich Dani. Und deine Kurbelarme sind nicht aus Ti. 


Bahbah und wer hat dir den Scheiss verkauft?  Nerv mich nie wieder mit dem Rad! Nie nie nie wieder!


----------



## Volkspunk (30. Dezember 2006)

achja Partlist vergessen...

Rahmen: Wtp Phoenix
Lenker: Wtp Helium
Vorbau: Wtp Supreme
Gabel: Wtp Helium Light
Steuersatz: FSA 
Griffe: Odi Longneck
Sattel: Wtp Slim 
Sattelstütze: Odyssey
Sattelklemme: Wtp Supreme
Kurbel: Wtp Royalei
Kettenblatt: Wtp Supreme
Kette: KoolChain
Pedalen: Demolition Mg/Sb
VR:
Felge: Odyssey Hazzard
Nabe: Demolition Bulimia
Reifen: Primo Dirt Monster 
HRl:
Felge: Odyssey Hazzard
Nabe: Odyssey Hazzard
Reifen: Primo VMonster


----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. Dezember 2006)

alöx schrieb:


> Bah dieses Englischgetue ist mal so extrem peinlich Dani. Und deine Kurbelarme sind nicht aus Ti.
> 
> 
> Bahbah und wer hat dir den Scheiss verkauft?  Nerv mich nie wieder mit dem Rad! Nie nie nie wieder!




  

@ volkspunk:  das weiss kommt gut!
@ jens: mit dem karierten schaut ebenfalls schön aus und das standard sprocket liebe ich sowieso...


----------



## Bernie123456789 (30. Dezember 2006)

Volkspunk schrieb:


> So hier mal mein neues Rädchen...



hmm ham die chromfelgen irgendnen sinn? weil bremse seh ich keine... schwarze felgen dann schön


----------



## Volkspunk (30. Dezember 2006)

Ja eigentlich is ne Bremse dran...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. Dezember 2006)

ich finde dieses "Lenker parallel zur Gabel" Getue echt unsinnig. Ich hab das nach 3 Tagen so geändert wie derdani das fährt. 

Der Supersp(t)ar Stem ist der schönste Top/Downloader den ich kenne


----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. Dezember 2006)




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. Dezember 2006)

Freesoul schrieb:


>



groß und schön wie der Vorbau


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (30. Dezember 2006)

mit fahrradständer wie praktisch    sehr schick


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (30. Dezember 2006)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Update bei mir hab nen neuen Vorbau!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WEG DAMIT


----------



## Hertener (30. Dezember 2006)

@ paule: So viel Bild und so wenig Rad...


----------



## Trailst4R (2. Januar 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2007)

uiuiui, feines rad


----------



## Knacki1 (2. Januar 2007)

Das is was fürn PornBMX Thread... bin aber zu faul das jetz zu machen.  *gähn*


----------



## >>Bullet<< (2. Januar 2007)

Hab mal das VR kariert gemacht  (Der Hinterbau von King Jens One hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, Danke!)
Klick für groß


----------



## King Jens one (2. Januar 2007)

man warum bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen shit!  sieht schick aus


----------



## kaskade (5. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeuSSer (5. Januar 2007)

duftes rad   bis auf die lenker stellung  ^^


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. Januar 2007)

ui, das ist mal RICHTIG chicago 

aber wems besser passt...sonst ganz nett . Achja, mach mal was mit dem Bremszug dahinten...


----------



## Knacki1 (6. Januar 2007)

Mach ma Sattel und Lenkerstellung anders...


----------



## kaskade (6. Januar 2007)

jo

den lenker hab ich scho umgestellt
und der sattel passt so finde ich

gestern sind ein paar neue parts eingetroffen

ein neues hinterlaufrad (SALT Cassette Wheel Rear ,48H Rim chrom,12T Ritzel)
ein paar neue reifen (ANIMAL ASM Tire)

wenn ich alles zu sammen gebaut habe mach ich ma neue bilder

soll ich ma die parts auflisten vom bike?


----------



## NeuSSer (6. Januar 2007)

jo mach mal bitte


----------



## kaskade (6. Januar 2007)

Rahmen:Eastern Bikes Dragon Frame 20,5 TT 14mm

Gabel :Hoffman Bikes Fork 10mm

Kurbelrimo Hollowbite 3-pc Crank mit spanish BB

Kettenblatt:Odessay 30t

hinterlaufrad:14mm Achsen, 36H Laufräder 18 ritzel

vorderlaufrad:Master Parts Pro Wheel =Vorne= 10mm black

lenker:Eastern Lenker 7 inch hoch 

vorbau:Eastern bike vorbau

kette:KMC 410 Kette 

bremsen:tekro u-brake

Schlauch:Schwalbe 20zoll schlauch

reifen:Master Parts Freestyle Tire

pegs:Shadow Conspiracy Steel Pegs

pedale:billig pedalen

headset:FSA Impact Internal Steuersatz

bremshebel:Snafu C-Lever 

das bike wiegt glaubich 12 kilo oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raddon (6. Januar 2007)

Ein etwas filigranerer Sattel würde dem Bike gut stehen.


----------



## kaskade (6. Januar 2007)

hab scho nen neuen (Shadow Conspiracy Seat)


----------



## Slim_Shady (6. Januar 2007)

Ich weiß nicht.. Vieleicht vertu ich mich auch gerade, aber ne 14mm Nabe in ner 10mm Gabel?


----------



## kaskade (6. Januar 2007)

stimmt hab mich verschrieben


----------



## Hertener (6. Januar 2007)

@ kaskade:

Da fehlen noch die Ventilkappen.


----------



## bmx1983 (7. Januar 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/298172/ppuser/4641

chromes vorderrad oder nicht?
was denkt ihr?

greetz


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2007)

ich würd sagen nein, lieber noch n schwarzes HR... aber schönes rad


----------



## Vollblutbiker (7. Januar 2007)

paul! volle kanne Chrom !!!


----------



## King Jens one (7. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich würd sagen nein, lieber noch n schwarzes HR... aber schönes rad




würd ich auch sagen!!!!!!


----------



## paule_p2 (7. Januar 2007)

bmx1983 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/298172/ppuser/4641
> 
> chromes vorderrad oder nicht?
> was denkt ihr?
> ...





chrom vr und nen chrom slam und dann is ultra porno!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raddon (7. Januar 2007)

Wie wärs mit 2 Felgen in der gleichen Farbe wie der Vorbau? *mal wilde Vorschläge mach*


----------



## bmx1983 (7. Januar 2007)

ne idee wärs auf jeden fall!
weiss bloss nicht wo ich die herbekommen soll!


----------



## Raddon (7. Januar 2007)

Gibts die Fly Felgen in DE noch nicht?
Von Proper gibts auch noch eine. Aber behalt lieber deine Felgen, wenn du mit denen zufrieden bist. Nur wegen Optik zu wechseln ist unklug.


----------



## wannabe_old (8. Januar 2007)

mach doch das vr rot, hr grün, rahmen gelb, kleb nen smiley drauf und bastel dir ne fahne dran!


geh zum lackierer und mach se blau


----------



## der Digge (8. Januar 2007)

bmx1983 schrieb:


> ne idee wärs auf jeden fall!
> weiss bloss nicht wo ich die herbekommen soll!



einfach ma bei G&S anrufen +49 (0)23 66-88 555 3  

hier hat einer die dinger in augenkrebs rosa ...


----------



## zimtstern. (8. Januar 2007)

die fly sollten mitte ende januar lieferbar sein..
aber 100 sind schon hart...


----------



## Kleeener (8. Januar 2007)

zimtstern. schrieb:


> die fly sollten mitte ende januar lieferbar sein..
> aber 100 sind schon hart...



100 für ne Felge...das is quatsch....
aber die von FlyBikes übertreibens auch immer die Peadale auch 119 glaub ich...hallo, das sind Pedale, die sind leicht ja aber, das is übertreiben...


----------



## wannabe_old (9. Januar 2007)

weil ichs so lieb hab


----------



## RISE (9. Januar 2007)

Wunderbar. Da stimmt alles, nur die Hazard als VR Felge ist mir zu mächtig, aber das macht nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtstern. (9. Januar 2007)

Kleeener schrieb:


> 100 für ne Felge...das is quatsch....
> aber die von FlyBikes übertreibens auch immer die Peadale auch 119 glaub ich...hallo, das sind Pedale, die sind leicht ja aber, das is übertreiben...



wo du recht hast...find sie trotzdem extrem schön.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (9. Januar 2007)

den edwin muss man aber mit 4 pegs fahren


----------



## Kleeener (9. Januar 2007)

zimtstern. schrieb:


> wo du recht hast...find sie trotzdem extrem schön.



Ich hab nie gesagt das sie nicht schön sind!


----------



## wannabe_old (9. Januar 2007)

@udo: ansich ja, aber momentan hab ich 0 gelüste auf grinden 

aber kommt noch

und das vr werd ich bald mal austauschen, bald


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. Januar 2007)

oh frederick jez isses heiß


----------



## Pulle666 (10. Januar 2007)

was issn das für ne hr felge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (10. Januar 2007)

hazard lite...


----------



## -=]Dr0p3r[=- (10. Januar 2007)

nene david, vr hazard light, hr alex supra b

(schei ss eingelockt bleiben)

mr street pro


----------



## Flatpro (10. Januar 2007)

na aber es war hinten ne hazard lite....


----------



## wannabe_old (11. Januar 2007)

ne, ne alex supra light chrom 

an dem gary young hatte ich ganz am anfang eine


----------



## derdani (12. Januar 2007)




----------



## jimbim (12. Januar 2007)

********dasbremskabelistzulangeabersonstvollgut


biatch


----------



## derdani (12. Januar 2007)

damit gehn nur 1.5 barspins. weil 8" lenker und so


----------



## Knacki1 (12. Januar 2007)

Wasn das fürne Bremse?


----------



## AerO (12. Januar 2007)

tektro proto 2010.
okok, suelo.


----------



## UrbanJumper (12. Januar 2007)

derdani schrieb:


>


was macht der evil rider eigentlich so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenjaminB (13. Januar 2007)

update, mit neuen Pedalen, neuem laufrad/sprocket







bis auf den sattel wird sich optisch nix mehr ändern.

Rahmen: Fit Aitken S3
Lenker/Gabel: WTP Helium
Vorbau: WTP Supreme
Steuersatz: FSA
Sattel/Stütze: Primo (kommt noch)
Naben: Demolition Bulimia vorne/KHE Geisha Street hinten
Felgen: Demolition Zero light
Kurbel: KHE Hindenburg Ti
Pedale: Crankbrothers 50/50XX
Kettenblatt: WTP 5-Star Deluxe
Bremshebel: Odyssey Monolever m
Bremszug: Nokon
Bremse: FLy Bikes (kommt noch)
Reifen: KHE Premium Park vorne, Street hinten
Schläuche: KHE Twiggy


----------



## Radical (13. Januar 2007)

Geil! gefällt


----------



## Trailst4R (13. Januar 2007)

Sattel halt nich so. Aber das wird ja geändert, dann is top!


----------



## Knacki1 (13. Januar 2007)

Die 5050 Pedale aufn Bmx... hmmm... naja.... wennse halten.

Aber sonst gut.


----------



## derdani (13. Januar 2007)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> was macht der evil rider eigentlich so?



hey, die anspielung hab ich jetz mal überhört


----------



## BenjaminB (13. Januar 2007)

ich glaub die 5050 kommen weg, die verschraubung löst sich dauernd. ich probier nochmal mit loctite und wenns dann nicht geht -> in die tonne


----------



## Ehrenfeld (13. Januar 2007)

RICHTIG geiles Gerät. Und das erste mal dass ich hier jemanden sehe, der auch meine baldigen Reifen fährt. Sind echt sehr gute Dinger...


----------



## Flatpro (14. Januar 2007)

Freesoul schrieb:


> RICHTIG geiles Gerät. Und das erste mal dass ich hier jemanden sehe, der auch meine baldigen Reifen fährt. Sind echt sehr gute Dinger...



na dann mach dir auch ruhig schonmal die pegs ab, wenne die reifen fährst


----------



## Benh00re (14. Januar 2007)

trendy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (14. Januar 2007)

so trendy ist es ja garnicht denkt an den Sattel.
weiße Kabelbinder wäre ne Idee
Sattelstütze, denn die ist schwer, hässlich, nicht sonderlich stabil und ne neue nicht wirklich teuer.


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Januar 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> na dann mach dir auch ruhig schonmal die pegs ab, wenne die reifen fährst




am besten erstmal die ganze stadt vorher von glasscherben befreien. die mögen die KHE´s erst recht nicht.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (14. Januar 2007)

mr street pro schrieb:


> weil ichs so lieb hab



jetzt fahrn aber ganz schön viele in freiburg weiße laufräder... trend unso-...^^

sieht aber sau geil aus!


----------



## wannabe_old (14. Januar 2007)

hasse rääsch, wollts auch deswegen lassen, aber so ist jetzt freiburg die stadt der weissen laufräder 

thx


----------



## BruteX23 (18. Januar 2007)

ich seh schon den nächsten Farbtrend, nach weiß und braun kommt nun türkis.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (18. Januar 2007)

türkis is schon schick... weiße läufräder auch...

aber mein weißes rad gefällt mir immernoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (18. Januar 2007)

jetz mit flybikes barends passend zur bremse, united sattel und toxic pegs


----------



## Benh00re (18. Januar 2007)

.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (18. Januar 2007)

is das so ne goldkette oder sieht das im licht nur so aus?


----------



## derdani (18. Januar 2007)

das sieht nur im licht so aus


----------



## RISE (19. Januar 2007)

Haha, fall nur nicht hin mit den Fly Barends, mein eines ist nach 4 oder 5 Tagen gerissen, nachdem das Rad einmal umgefallen ist.
Ansonsten aber schöne Karre.


----------



## derdani (19. Januar 2007)

ui was? naja werd mal sehn wa die dinger mitmachen. trotzdem danke


----------



## RISE (19. Januar 2007)

Wollts nur gesagt haben, nicht dass du dich sonst übermorgen ärgerst...


----------



## jimbim (19. Januar 2007)

yo vanilla, kick it one more time, boiii! 





wtp addict, primo sattel, animal reifen, ody rad hinten, salt vorne, wtp blatt,salt kurbel
und eure mütter haben keine ehre wie bei frauentausch ..


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (19. Januar 2007)

naja geht so


----------



## AerO (19. Januar 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> yo vanilla, kick it one more time, boiii!
> und eure mütter haben keine ehre wie bei frauentausch ..



versucht da jemand kramphaft auf bmxboard battlerapper zu machen? 
ganz schwacher versuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (19. Januar 2007)

Was is das genau fuern Primo seat?


----------



## BenjaminB (19. Januar 2007)

der lenker wär mir deutlich zu schmal


----------



## jimbim (19. Januar 2007)

is der primo balance mit crmo rails
lenker kommt n neuer(sunday triumph)


----------



## Nathol (20. Januar 2007)

Bist du 1.50m groß oder wieso fährst du so nen niedrigen Lenker? Der ist doch nichtmal 7" hoch...


----------



## Knacki1 (20. Januar 2007)

Wo is das Bild hin?

Ich will den Sattel nochma sehn...


----------



## jimbim (21. Januar 2007)

lenker kommt noch der wtp helium, da der sunday zu breit ist. der jetzige ist aber 7.5" hoch

bild:


----------



## Knacki1 (21. Januar 2007)

Also mir gefällt das Fahrrad richtig gut... sieht so ghetto aus.
Das Gold sieht allerdings richtig schlecht gemacht aus XD Vorallem am Vorbau


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2007)

ich finds extrem hässlich...


----------



## BruteX23 (21. Januar 2007)

das gold is halt schlecht gemacht, und passt nicht zum braun, nicht zum grau und nicht zum kettenblatt, so wies jetzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (21. Januar 2007)

das gold sieht nur so schlecht aus... wegen ähmmm... dem blitz.. genau


----------



## Benh00re (21. Januar 2007)

aber wir alle ibcler wissen doch , dass nur eins wichtig ist , nämlich dass es dir gefällt hahahahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## Hertener (22. Januar 2007)

Hat was. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Golden Eye. 
Wobei *ich* mir nie Farbe auf die Schrauben pinseln würde.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (22. Januar 2007)

ich finds cool, da gheddo halt... sieht nach nem richtig schön gebrauchten rad aus... nicht so nach schaufensterfahrrad... wenns sich gut fährt wieso nicht?...


----------



## derdani (22. Januar 2007)

ich finds hässlich


----------



## kanguru91 (22. Januar 2007)

ich auch sieht aus wie mit der spraydose selbst gemacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Januar 2007)

dabei muss sowas gar nicht mal schlecht aussehen.
wie wir alle wissen


----------



## jimbim (23. Januar 2007)

kanguru91 schrieb:


> ich auch sieht aus wie mit der spraydose selbst gemacht!!!



warum wohl.....


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (23. Januar 2007)

fahrradapperat


----------



## MsFelix (23. Januar 2007)

Wie kann ich hir Ein Bild hochladen????


----------



## zimtstern. (23. Januar 2007)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:


> fahrradapperat



erinnert extrem an terry adam's ''my girl''  

hat was dein radl..


----------



## jimbim (23. Januar 2007)

MsFelix schrieb:


> Wie kann ich hir Ein Bild hochladen????



imageshack.us


----------



## MsFelix (23. Januar 2007)

http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg61139oa.jpg

so das ist meine Karre bin noch anfänger also noch im Aufbau!!


----------



## MsFelix (23. Januar 2007)

wie kann icg das denn einfügen das das zusehen ist???


----------



## Knacki1 (23. Januar 2007)

Rechtsklick -> grafikadresse kopieren.. ich machs dirs mal... hier dein bike:


----------



## BruteX23 (23. Januar 2007)

wären die reifen andersherum nicht sinnvoller montiert?
Ansonsten naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MsFelix (23. Januar 2007)

wiso anderherum?


----------



## MsFelix (23. Januar 2007)

und danke aber ich weiß jetzt immernoch nicht wie es geht^^


----------



## King Jens one (23. Januar 2007)

dein bike steht doch in deiner Galerie hier bei MTB-news oder? Dann gehst du mit deiner Maus auf das Bild klicks rechts, dann steht da eigenschaften klicks darauf dann kopierst du das URL Adresse und fügst die dann bei "Grafik einfügen" ein (unten bei Direkt antworten). Wenn du das KHE posten willst würde ich es mir 2x überlegen!


----------



## Kleeener (23. Januar 2007)

DeSTrUcTIoN-chr schrieb:


> fahrradapperat




Was is das hinten für ne Nabe?!!?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. Januar 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


>



Das ist das hässlichste Rad, das ich jemals gesehen habe.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. Januar 2007)

Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen.


----------



## King Jens one (24. Januar 2007)

hmm... hauptsache es fährt aber schick find ich es auch nicht!


----------



## BruteX23 (24. Januar 2007)

vielleicht hätten die Richtigen Farben den Schaden in Grenzen gehalten


----------



## Knacki1 (24. Januar 2007)

Alter... das sieht grässlich aus... lack ma neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (24. Januar 2007)

das dachte er sich wohl und nun sieht es noch viiiiiieeeeeeel schlimmer aus


----------



## MsFelix (24. Januar 2007)

genau^^ wollte mal was neues probieren naja da der rahmen die gabel und das vordere Laufrad sowiso Müll ist sieht das bald wenn ich das geld habe wieder ganz ander aus


----------



## [email protected] (26. Januar 2007)

da is noch viel mehr müll dran als nur rahmen, gabel und vr.....


----------



## kanguru91 (26. Januar 2007)

was ist das für n Eastern Crank?


----------



## Knacki1 (26. Januar 2007)

EASTERN-BIKES 720 Crank

denk ich ma...


----------



## kanguru91 (26. Januar 2007)

n freund von mir fährt die Eastern pro crank is voll hässlich lässt sich aber gut fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swirrl (26. Januar 2007)

(hätte die Pedale lieber in schwarz gehabt, aber durch gewisse umstände musste ich se in weiß nehmen)


----------



## Tobster (26. Januar 2007)

swirrl schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/551/IMAG0001.JPG[/im*]
> 
> [img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/551/IMAG0007.JPG[/im*]
> 
> ...


----------



## King Jens one (26. Januar 2007)

joar gefällt mir auch. Will mein Rahmen auch raw machen hat damit jemand schon erfahrungen gesammelt wegen rost?


----------



## tobii (26. Januar 2007)

ist der einfach nur abgeschleift? oder dann noch klarlack drüber oder etwas anderes?


----------



## swirrl (26. Januar 2007)

also mein Rahmen is nocht total naturbelassen, da ist noch kein Klarlack drüber. Mit dem Rost ist das so ne Sache, der Rahmen hatte bereits am zweiten Tag rostige stellen, weil ausversehen ein paar Wasserspritzer draufgekommen sind, allerdings ließen die sich einfach wieder wegschmirkeln

Ich habe erst versucht den Rahmen abzuschleifen nach 3 Stunden war nicht viel Farbe ab und auch nur an den Stellen wo man gut hinkommt, als bin ich dann mit meinem Freund zum Abbeizen übergegangen, und nach weiteren, 5 Stunden, Farbe abkratzen, und weg schmirkeln,war der mein Fahrrad dann wieder völlig einsatzfähig


----------



## Misanthrop (27. Januar 2007)

pähks kommen sählbstfährstäntlich wieder dranne




mit pegs 12.9 weiße mäuse


----------



## aurelio (27. Januar 2007)

Gefällt mir gut, was ist das für eine Rahmenfarbe ?

Hier mal 2 mehr oder weniger aktuelle Bilder von meinem Rad:


----------



## Misanthrop (27. Januar 2007)

farbe ist raw ist nur klarlack drauf..
Aber ist sehr schwer da ne Einschätzung zu geben, die Farbe variert vom grün bis hin zum lilaschimmer je nach sonne...


----------



## Knacki1 (27. Januar 2007)

Aurelio und Misanthrop beides derbe geile Knaller...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Januar 2007)

kanguru91 schrieb:


> n freund von mir fährt die Eastern pro crank is voll hässlich lässt sich aber gut fahren



Irgendwie muss ich über diesen Satz lachen...

Verdammt, welche nicht verbogene Kurbel lässt sich denn NICHT gut fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (27. Januar 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Aurelio und Misanthrop beides derbe geile Knaller...



ooooh jaa!


----------



## BenjaminB (27. Januar 2007)

zwei sehr schöne bikes! sehen so schön filigran aus, genau mein geschmack


----------



## MsFelix (27. Januar 2007)

kanguru91 schrieb:


> was ist das für n Eastern Crank?


Easter B. Electron


----------



## blue falcon (27. Januar 2007)




----------



## Flatpro (27. Januar 2007)

nochma bitte ohne die nervende schrift...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. Januar 2007)

Viel Spaß beim Rauskratzen des Drecks aus den Felgen


----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2007)

alle 3 sehr feine räder.


----------



## blue falcon (27. Januar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Rauskratzen des Drecks aus den Felgen


wo kein dreck drin ist bzw reinkommt kann man nichts rauskratzen...


Flatpro schrieb:


> nochma bitte ohne die nervende schrift...


NEIN!
u


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. Januar 2007)

Dann erklär mir bitte, wie

Du solltest deine Sattelstützenklemmschraube mal häufiger ölen die rostet vor sich hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (27. Januar 2007)

aurelio schrieb:


>


Marc!!!!!!!


----------



## Benh00re (27. Januar 2007)

blue falcon schrieb:


>



rotor und koolchain wiegen doch viel zu viel höhö


----------



## jimbim (27. Januar 2007)

naja wenigstens ist das foto schick


----------



## Tobster (27. Januar 2007)




----------



## blue falcon (27. Januar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir bitte, wie
> 
> Du solltest deine Sattelstützenklemmschraube mal häufiger ölen die rostet vor sich hin



ich fahr nicht im dreck also kommt keiner in die felgen...
schraube ist titan (was nicht rosetet) Das braune ist kupferpaste gegen das festsetzen von schrauben


----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2007)

Tobster schrieb:


> wohooo



sehr sehr sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (27. Januar 2007)

Neues KB und schwarz... selber gemacht.  Primo Balance kommt noch drauf.
Gewicht ist... sehr hoch.


----------



## A-B-C (27. Januar 2007)

hallo . neuer rahmen und neu gefärbt

teile wären:

rahmen: automatic viper in 21"
Gabel: wieder odyssey dirt, nachdem ich grade bemerkt habe dass mir die twenty laweed verreckt is 
Reifen: vorne animal glh und hinten animal asm
Kurbel: wtp royal...normale stahlachse...und irgendwelche mid bb lager 
Kettenblatt: irgendein flybikes 
kette: die bescheuerte cool chain
pegs: vorne jpeg lighter....hinten barcode, öhm, was?! joa, keine ahnung irgendwie sowas
lfr vorne: coalition nabe...speichen und hazard light...ja das soll chrom sein
lfr hinten: wtp pi nabe mit 13t ritzel..auch chrom hazard
pedale: demolition sb alu
sattelklemme: dragonfly
sattel: demolition mini pro
sterusatz: fsa intern dings
vorbau: demolition jar head heißtz der glaube ich
lenker: automatic downtown bar
griffe: martinez
sattelstütze: coaltitoon


----------



## aurelio (27. Januar 2007)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> farbe ist raw ist nur klarlack drauf..
> Aber ist sehr schwer da ne Einschätzung zu geben, die Farbe variert vom grün bis hin zum lilaschimmer je nach sonne...



Ich hatte es ja geahnt, aber auch in Richtung grau oder braun gedacht, sieht echt geil aus. Mal sehen vielleicht irgentwann mal...



UrbanJumper schrieb:


> Marc!!!!!!!



Ja ?!


----------



## wannabe_old (28. Januar 2007)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> pähks kommen sählbstfährstäntlich wieder dranne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



großartig!!!


----------



## derdani (28. Januar 2007)

komplette seite voller schicker räder


----------



## Knacki1 (28. Januar 2007)

Misanthrop... sachma is der Sattel bequem und so? Ist ja der Primo Balance wenn ich mich nicht täusche... weil ich will mir den vielleicht auch holen.


----------



## jimbim (28. Januar 2007)

super bequem, vieleicht ein bisschen härter als andere sättel, aber gut und auch super zum kemmen!


----------



## Misanthrop (29. Januar 2007)

Ja Sattel geht so...
Alle anderen sind bequemer...
Selbst der junior ist bequemer gepolstert. aber für mich is das der beste Sattel


----------



## tobii (29. Januar 2007)

ich find die gabel geil! -.-


----------



## kanguru91 (30. Januar 2007)

Mein BM und X Kurbel,Reifen,Pedale,Sprocket,Vorbau und Griffe werden noch gewechselt (hab alles schon bestellt) ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (30. Januar 2007)

schaut aus     gut


----------



## derdani (30. Januar 2007)

spacer türmchen is assi sonst gut


----------



## kanguru91 (30. Januar 2007)

der kommt weg warte nur auf'n neuen vorbau deshalb


----------



## Slaggy (30. Januar 2007)

ich hätte interesse an dem jetzigen

mr street pro


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2007)

ich hätte den jetzigen gelassen, passt sehr gut ans rad....


----------



## Knacki1 (3. Februar 2007)

Also jetz mit neuem Sattel+Stütze. Ach und ne neue alte Kette hab ich auch noch draufgemacht.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. Februar 2007)

kanguru91 schrieb:


> Mein BM und X ...



Oh Mann, was soll das!? Der Lenker viel zu schmal, die Sattelstütze viel zu weit draußen und was ist das für bitte ein Sattel? Ist er etwa gepolstert!? 
Die Karre ist so yesterday!


----------



## BenjaminB (3. Februar 2007)

wenn er damit klar kommt, lass ihn doch! ist doch seine sache, wie breit sein lenker ist...
mir gefällts ganz gut, obwohl ich breite lenker mag und den sattel ganz drin hab


----------



## jimbim (3. Februar 2007)

ironie du spaßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Februar 2007)

Es gehört doch mittlerweile zum guten Ton die eigene Trendhörigkeit ironisch zu kritisieren 

LSD ist schon wieder out, oder?


----------



## Misanthrop (3. Februar 2007)

hahahaha
immer lächerlicher hier


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Februar 2007)

Was das 20 Ha has gelöscht werden? Witzfigur

du hast übrigens nen Buchstaben in deiner Sig vergessen


----------



## Mr.Brunox (3. Februar 2007)

ich finds gut er hat jetz sattel noch wieter runter gemacht lenker hat er verlängert (gelötet)


----------



## Misanthrop (3. Februar 2007)

Sido du bist so BMX wie Seven Ply


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. Februar 2007)

Mr.Brunox schrieb:


> ich finds gut er hat jetz sattel noch wieter runter gemacht lenker hat er verlängert (gelötet)



Den Sattel durchlöchert und mit Kabelbindern am Rahmen festgemacht? 
Daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (4. Februar 2007)

mir kommts vor als wollten die ganzen kids hier einen auf bmxboard machen nur geht das ordentlich nach hinten los. naja, wenns real ist.


----------



## derdani (4. Februar 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Also jetz mit neuem Sattel+Stütze. Ach und ne neue alte Kette hab ich auch noch draufgemacht.



suppa ding


----------



## BruteX23 (4. Februar 2007)

Mr.Brunox schrieb:


> ich finds gut er hat jetz sattel noch wieter runter gemacht lenker hat er verlängert (gelötet)



ich schmeiß mich weg




















niiicht


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Februar 2007)

Hab ja schon mal geschrieben, dass es BMXboard Geflame hier nicht gibt. 

Ich finde übrigens abgezogene Slimseats zum Kotzen. Glücklicherweise kaufen die meisten hier sich noch vernünftige Sättel.

Misanthrop du hast immer noch einen Fehler in deiner Sig. (oder ist Buchstaben auslassen neuerdings hardkorr street mother****er style?) Außerdem solltest du dich auf Beleidigungen verlegen die man auch ohne Skateboardbackground versteht.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (4. Februar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> LSD ist schon wieder out, oder?



jo jetz sin psychoaktive pflanzen in...pilze und so


----------



## Flatpro (4. Februar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> "Ich ****e deine tote Schwester am Grab deiner Mutter mit einem blutigen Pferdepimmel"


Du SAGST ES MAN!!!!!!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Februar 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> Du SAGST ES MAN!!!!!!



Hör auf damit! Wenn die wissen was ich sonst so schreibe macht mich das beliebt bei den truen Motherfu$kern und wenn ich beliebt bin schadet das meiner Autorität als Mod


----------



## Trailst4R (5. Februar 2007)

Wieder ohne Plastik Sattel, dafür kann man auf dem jetz  sitzen. Und ne Bremse is jetz auch dran.
Warte grad noch auf n Ody classic Vorbau.


----------



## rLr (5. Februar 2007)

sehr gut


----------



## RISE (5. Februar 2007)

Ein sehr gutes Rad! Wie ist der F1 Vorbau so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (5. Februar 2007)

der rote punkt auf der pedale sucked


----------



## Trailst4R (5. Februar 2007)

da kann ich drüber hinwegsehn.
@rise: geht schon der vorbau. war nur damals ne notlösung weil parano den den ich wollte nich hatte... naja ich verkauf den wer mag ihn?


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Februar 2007)

sehr schön!


----------



## zimtstern. (7. Februar 2007)

stimmt..ist schick!


----------



## BruteX23 (7. Februar 2007)

richtig geil


----------



## derdani (7. Februar 2007)

was wiegt der vorbau?


----------



## Prunni (8. Februar 2007)




----------



## derdani (9. Februar 2007)

hübsch. wiegt?


----------



## wannabe_old (9. Februar 2007)

edwin s3 macneil id fork odyssey hazard light vr felge mit wtp pi nabe alex supra beta hr felge mit khe geisha nabe primo powerbite kurbel primo kb primo pro pedals kmc koolchain kette macneil capital seat und sattelstange fitbikes vorbau animal lenker longneck griffe animal glh reifen wtp lager jop ich glaub dat wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (9. Februar 2007)

ohhhh ja.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (9. Februar 2007)

kanguru91 schrieb:


> Mein BM und X Kurbel,Reifen,Pedale,Sprocket,Vorbau und Griffe werden noch gewechselt (hab alles schon bestellt) ;-)



Sattel ein wenig steiler und 2cm runter
Dann (jetzt zwar auch schon, aber dann noch mehr ;D) : Supergeiles Gerät!!!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2007)

mr street pro schrieb:


> edwin s3 macneil id fork odyssey hazard light vr felge mit wtp pi nabe alex supra beta hr felge mit khe geisha nabe primo powerbite kurbel primo kb primo pro pedals kmc koolchain kette macneil capital seat und sattelstange fitbikes vorbau animal lenker longneck griffe animal glh reifen wtp lager jop ich glaub dat wars



bis auf die pedalen richtig schönes rad


----------



## Master_P (9. Februar 2007)

jo stimm ich zu.Fines teil digger


----------



## Kleeener (10. Februar 2007)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:


> Sattel ein wenig steiler und 2cm runter
> Dann (jetzt zwar auch schon, aber dann noch mehr ;D) : Supergeiles Gerät!!!



Mal ne dumme frage, wieso muss derSAttel steil sein, das Zweirädchen muss so sein wies dem Besitzer gefällt und wie er damit am besten umgehen kann!


----------



## RISE (10. Februar 2007)

@street pro:

humna humna, das Ding sieht echt top aus. Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr welches schöner ist - deins oder Aeros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2007)

aber nur so lang gut, wie er die farbe lässt......grau verunstaltets wieder....


----------



## Trailst4R (10. Februar 2007)

hammer rad von mr streetpro !


----------



## nobeleden (10. Februar 2007)

jop schaut echt geil aus.

hab ma en kleines update.
neuer mantel vorne( demolition trail slayer)
neuer lenker weil alter putt ( united squad )
und sattel unten.
bald vll neuen reifen hinten (khe), gyro ab und sattel







11,8 kg

foto is egelhaft aber kommt en schöneres wenns wetter wieder was is


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2007)

ganz im gegenteil, das foto ist super. schönes rad!


----------



## nobeleden (10. Februar 2007)

danke  

ja foto quali is nich mein ding weil handybild


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2007)

die schärfe fehlt ein wenig, ja, aber ansonsten super foto.


----------



## Misanthrop (11. Februar 2007)

Kleine Änderungen
Lenker wird heute abend getauscht gegen meinen alten krummen Animal Piff
und ab morgen auf Cassettennabe Coaster geht weg weil ständig nur kaputt und Ärger


----------



## |BÖS3R| (11. Februar 2007)

Sputnic Satelite Vol.2 -21"-
Sunday Morning Fork -10mm-
Odyssey Elementary Stem
FIT Flow Hilite Bars -8"-
Odyssey Adam Banton Grips
DIATECH Dirt Harry Lever
Nokon Cable -red-
Tektro FX20 Brakes
FSA X-Drive Crank -175mm-
Wellgo MG4 Pedals -BB-
Automatic Light Sprocket -25T-
KMC Premium Z510HX Chain
Snafu J-Bar Seatpost -10cm-
WTP Slim Seat -trendy-
Haro Seatclamp
Generix Cassette Hub -36H-
Profile Ti-Driver -9T- 
KNIGHT Ti-Axle -cutted-
NoName Spokes
NoName Rim -light-
Primo V-Monster Tire -1,95-
KHE Twiggy Tube -20"-
Eastern Bikes Front Hub -36H-
10mm Hollow Axle -cutted-
Alex X303 Rim
NoName Spokes
Primo V-Monster Tire -2,10-
NoName Tube -18"-

Weight: 11,0kg


----------



## rLr (11. Februar 2007)

die von BÖS3R sind geil


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2007)

es ist ein und dasselbe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rLr (11. Februar 2007)

upps jetzt wenn dus sagst


----------



## Benh00re (11. Februar 2007)

tzzz
zu trendy !


----------



## |BÖS3R| (11. Februar 2007)

Jor ich weiß...steh ich zu, mir gefällts


----------



## BenjaminB (11. Februar 2007)

mir gefällts auch!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (11. Februar 2007)

Ich finds auch zu trendy besonders mit dem Sattel. 

Versteh nicht wieso man sich die edelsten Komponenten ans Rad baut und an den Felgen sowie der Bremse spart.

Dennoch ist es wahnsinnig schön vor allem durch die guten Fotos


----------



## |BÖS3R| (11. Februar 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Versteh nicht wieso man sich die edelsten Komponenten ans Rad baut und an den Felgen sowie der Bremse spart.



Das mit den Felgen ist aus der Not entstanden, hatte die noch über und hab se mal auf die Waage gepackt, da kann sogut wie keine "teure" Felge mithalten, und Probleme machen die auch nich...und zur Bremse: Bremst. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aber danke für die Kommentare!


----------



## Tobster (12. Februar 2007)

endlich ma wieder ein schönes rad! schaut echt klasse aus vom |BÖS3R| ... un warum soll man teure felgen fahren wenn es leichte günstige felgen gibt die ebenso gut halten?! zudem gibts auch gute günstige bremsen, un wenn die gescheit montiert,eingestellt is un bremst, denn is es doch das was sie soll  un bezüglich diesem trend gequatsche, was is mit den jenigen die 4 pegs, coaster un ohne bremse fahren -- alles leute die dan un joe cox nachmachen oder was, is doch blödsinn so eine urteilung, jedem so wie man es mag, un wenn man kaum auf dem sattel sitzt, denn kann man den auch abziehen, wenn man es eben mag 

hier nochma zwei bessere pics von meinem zweitrad:


----------



## wannabe_old (12. Februar 2007)

jo ganz klar pornicious


----------



## |BÖS3R| (12. Februar 2007)

Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleeener (12. Februar 2007)

Was sind das für Naben?!

Die sind toll!

und ingesammt wunderschön, schlicht, das sieht irgendwie leicht aus...

->  Geil!


----------



## AerO (12. Februar 2007)

tektro2010proto.


----------



## Benh00re (12. Februar 2007)

schick


----------



## rLr (12. Februar 2007)

gut gut


----------



## BruteX23 (12. Februar 2007)

was wiegts?


----------



## Flatpro (13. Februar 2007)

ich bin ja eher im edwin trend... 4 pegs und cassette... merkste was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (13. Februar 2007)

Wie immer, sehr schönes Rad Tobi !


----------



## Brainspiller (14. Februar 2007)

meins in bunt:


----------



## Dirtbag78 (15. Februar 2007)

Oldtimer aber vor 13 jahren mal ganz geil gewesen.......


----------



## evil_rider (15. Februar 2007)

UrbanJumper schrieb:


> was macht der evil rider eigentlich so?



was soll ich schon machen... mich amüsieren das leute krampfhaft probieren gut aussehn zu lassen und leicht zubekommen... dei meisten schaffen nur eines von beiden, wärend ich beides in perfektion kombiniert habe...

achja, viel musik machen tu ich nebenher auch noch... muss ja das leichteste kinderrad im board finanzieren!


----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2007)

Sind denn die bei Bikeguide angekündigten Modifikationen schon durchgeführt?


----------



## KingsCrown (15. Februar 2007)

Brainspiller schrieb:


> meins in bunt:
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/klein_P1000365.jpg[/ig][/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> Sehr geil!


----------



## Hertener (15. Februar 2007)

@Dirtbag78: Ist das ein Brother HL-2030? Wie ist der so? Bist Du damit zufrieden?


----------



## Brainspiller (16. Februar 2007)

die frage kenn ich auch beantworten. hab den auch hier.
an sich sehr zufrieden. nur manches papier wellt sich nach dem drucken etwas. vor allem bei großen drucaufträgen wenn das ding schön warm wird.

mehr infos von drucker nerds gibts hier:

http://www.druckerchannel.de/forum.php


----------



## BruteX23 (16. Februar 2007)

ich kann den samsung ML-2010 empfehlen, der is ähnlich teuer, und funktioniert hervorragend.


----------



## Dirtbag78 (16. Februar 2007)

.....iss ja geil.........mein drucker kommt besser an als mein Oldtimer....lol
Nee aber mit dem Drucker hab ich keine Probleme iss nen gutes Ding,das bischen wellen schlagen aufm papier geht.....ich bin damit sehr zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (16. Februar 2007)

Yo, thx, damit bleibt der Drucker ein Gerät meiner engeren Wahl.  
Aber's Radl ist auch net schlecht. Voll verchromt.  Ein echtes BMX halt.


----------



## Kleeener (18. Februar 2007)

Dirtbag78 schrieb:


> Oldtimer aber vor 13 jahren mal ganz geil gewesen.......



Mal eine Frage, eber wie viel wiegt das Zweirad!??!

Ich wette, ich könnte das nicht heben


----------



## NeuSSer (18. Februar 2007)




----------



## jimbim (18. Februar 2007)

schlecht


----------



## Mr.Brunox (21. Februar 2007)

pfui pfui ist nicht hübsch (Sattel und die Farbe des rahmens sowie die der Gabel sind shit)


----------



## Benh00re (21. Februar 2007)

du bist shit mr.brunox und das bike zu trendy


----------



## Mr.Brunox (21. Februar 2007)

such dir ä Job hey un stress ned (des Rad sieht schlimmer aus als des von mei OMMMMMMMA und die fährt n Kettler Damenrad)


----------



## Trailst4R (21. Februar 2007)

hör lieber auf zu schreiben, du machst es nur noch schlimmer


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (21. Februar 2007)

evil_rider schrieb:


> was soll ich schon machen... mich amüsieren das leute krampfhaft probieren gut aussehn zu lassen und leicht zubekommen... dei meisten schaffen nur eines von beiden, wärend ich beides in perfektion kombiniert habe...
> 
> achja, viel musik machen tu ich nebenher auch noch... muss ja das leichteste kinderrad im board finanzieren!



bis ja n ganz tollen hecht ey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeuSSer (21. Februar 2007)

Mr.Brunox schrieb:


> such dir ä Job hey un stress ned (des Rad sieht schlimmer aus als des von mei OMMMMMMMA und die fährt n Kettler Damenrad)



ach immer diesen neidischen kinder mit ihren ebay bikes


----------



## Mr.Brunox (21. Februar 2007)

was ebay bikes.wen ihr wüsstet ihr loser, dann wärt ihr neidisch auf mich und habt respekt vor der obrigkeit.(F!ck mi ned a blöd an du IDIOT) muhaha


----------



## Hertener (21. Februar 2007)

dftt


----------



## derdani (21. Februar 2007)

kleinigkeiten verändert


----------



## BenjaminB (21. Februar 2007)

schick schick, nur die vr nabe würde in ner anderen farbe besser passen


----------



## derdani (21. Februar 2007)

jo stimmt schon. ich will aber keine profile umlackieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (22. Februar 2007)

dein mtb find ich irgendwie geiler  aber das bmx is auch gut!
viel spaß!


----------



## Flatpro (22. Februar 2007)

dani, was is das für ein lenker?


----------



## Misanthrop (22. Februar 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> dani, was is das für ein lenker?



Sieht aus wie nen United Squad


Naja Lenker is getauscht gegen Beringer light danke an den Affen
Kurbel gebrochen jetzt auf Primo Hollowbite(bekommt die Tage ne Titanachse spendiert)
Die Nabe  kam von KHE zurück und hat jetzt ne Achse aus der Reverse drin... also nicht mehr dieser Studmist...


----------



## BruteX23 (22. Februar 2007)

also mir gefällt das teil, auch wenn es farblich nicht 100%ig zusammen passt.


----------



## Trailst4R (22. Februar 2007)

Schönes Rad. wie bist du mit dem coaster zurieden?


----------



## Misanthrop (22. Februar 2007)

naja
ist ok... ist halt nen coaster und dieses studsystem ist naja eher bescheiden, viel zu sehr hohlgebohrt...
Aber jetzt die durchgehende Achse macht einen guten Eindruck...
Wenn du mehr wissen willst, schreib mir ne PM


----------



## kanguru91 (22. Februar 2007)

Ganz schönes Rad bis auf das für meine begriffe zu groß geratene Hinterrad(im vergleich mit vorne)


----------



## jimbim (22. Februar 2007)

das ist nicht größer du held, schaut so aus wegen schwarzer felge


----------



## derdani (22. Februar 2007)

jop is schon richtig. united squad


----------



## >>Bullet<< (22. Februar 2007)

schöner hot wheels aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (23. Februar 2007)

<3 kvasiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Trailst4R (23. Februar 2007)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/phoenix1.jpg

Sattel bleibt nur so lang wie der eigenbau das mitmacht. Sonst mit macneil.
Bremse is wieder weg, hat mich gar nich überzeugt.


----------



## Tobster (23. Februar 2007)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/5...rad!! gefällt mir sehr gut! schön schlicht :)


----------



## jimbim (24. Februar 2007)

ganz ohne trend


----------



## BenjaminB (24. Februar 2007)

kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, was jetzt trendy ist und was nicht? mein kleines wurde ja auch schon so beurteilt, dabei hab ich keine ahnung, davon, weil ich recht neu in der szene bin und es einfach so aufgebaut, wies mir gefällt...

das von trailst4r sieht super aus!


----------



## Knacki1 (24. Februar 2007)

Irgendwie gibts z.Z. kein richtigen Trend...


----------



## AerO (24. Februar 2007)

ich denke es gibt momentan viele einzelne trends, die sich zum ultimativen trend zusammenschließen. sei es plastikpedale, abgezogene sättel, brakeless-pegless oder freecoaster. macht man sich über sowas eigentlich ernsthaft gedanken?


----------



## Flatpro (24. Februar 2007)

jap macht man... ich bin eher im 2009 trend. einfach machen was die leute 99 gemacht haben. das kommt immer sehr gut so ein gewisser retrostyle


----------



## BenjaminB (24. Februar 2007)

ok, dann fällt mein bike mit abgezogenem sattel, pagless und freecoaster wohl in die kategorie^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleeener (25. Februar 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibts z.Z. kein richtigen Trend...



scheiß auf den Trend...is doc viel geier wenn jeder was eigenes Hat!!!


----------



## pupswedel (26. Februar 2007)

Mein Diablo,steht übrigens gerade zum Verkauf


----------



## moglibmx (26. Februar 2007)

gelb und schwartz passt echt gut!!!


----------



## baby-biker max (26. Februar 2007)

schön  !!! was wilstn du dafür haben ?


----------



## Knacki1 (28. Februar 2007)

Neue Pegs...


----------



## jimbim (28. Februar 2007)

ich auch und neuer lenker haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (28. Februar 2007)

haha, es sieht ja immer schöner aus


----------



## derdani (28. Februar 2007)

so abartig


----------



## kanguru91 (28. Februar 2007)

Das Teil ist definitiv nicht mein Fall  NeNe das Rad ist häss**** der neue Lenker ändert da auch nichts mehr


----------



## RedRex (1. März 2007)

Hier nochmal meine Mühle einletztes Mal bevor die neuen Parts kommen...


----------



## paule_p2 (2. März 2007)

neu: duralectra hinten und wieder ne bremse dran. partliste auf wunsch.


----------



## Trailst4R (3. März 2007)

is cool.


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. März 2007)

´sehr cul sogar


----------



## rLr (3. März 2007)

word


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2007)

gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Master_P (5. März 2007)

ja fine.

edit:ja mach ma partlist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (5. März 2007)

Frame: Solidbikes KP Ripper 20,75"
Fork: WTP Everlast 2001
Handlebar: United Squad 8"
A-Headset: FSA SkyPilot / Primo Gorilla
Grips/Barends: Odi Longneck/Animal 
Stem: Animal Jumpoff
Seat: Primo hemmoroid light
seatpost: masterparts stahl schwer lang rostig
Seatclamp: Odyssey
Crank: WTP Royal 175mm
Chainwheel: Animal 25t
Chain: KMC Premium
Pedals: Wellgo SB Slimdesign
Rearrim: Hazard lite 48h
Rearhub: Hazard Cassette 10t
Reartire: Primo Comet 1,95
Frontrim: Hazard lite 36h yellow paintjob
Fronthub: Odyssey Vandero
Fronttire: Revenge 1,95
Tubes: Parano/Lafinka
Gaywicht: ... kp 13-14kg ?


----------



## Domas (5. März 2007)

hot shiat!


----------



## kanguru91 (5. März 2007)

tight


----------



## Benh00re (5. März 2007)

ist dein hintern, aber nicht mein rad


----------



## Domas (5. März 2007)

hast zumindest krasse sprüche am start! b b b bier unit!


----------



## paule_p2 (5. März 2007)

sehr gut. die gelbe felge turnt an.



hier mal die teileliste:

Cockpit:
Rahmen: Superstar Parkinson 20,75â
Lenker: Mac Neil Tall Light Bar
Vorbau: Odyssey Elementary
Gabel: S&M Pitchfork XLT
Griffe: Animal Edwin Delarosa
Barends: Animal

Stopper:
Bremse: Diatech 996 Hombre Fiesta
Bremshebel: Primo
Bremskabel: Odyssey Linear Slic
Bremsschuhe: Kool Stop Supra 2 Lachs

Sitzgelegenheit:
Sattel: Odyssey Senior Seat
SattelstÃ¼tze: Fit I-Beam
Sattelklemme: Superstar

BewegungsÃ¼bertrÃ¤ger:
Kurbelarme: Odyssey 41Thermal 175mm
Kurbelachse: KHE Titan
Lager: Superstar
Kettenblatt: Tree 27T
Kette: KMC Koolchain Light
Pedale: Odyssey Jim Cielincki Alu BB

Vorderes Drehding:
Reifen: Animal GLH 1,85
Schlauch: Noname
Felge: Sun RhynoLite welded 36Â°
Speichen: Noname
Nippel: Noname
Nabe: Odyssey Vandero 
Peg: Animal Light ... grade nicht dran

Hinteres Drehding:
Reifen: Animal GLH 1,85
Schlauch: Noname
Felge: Odyssey Duralectra 48Â°
Speichen: Noname
Nippel: Noname
Nabe: WeThePeople PI Cassette Hub
Peg: Animal Light ... grade nicht dran


----------



## *Souly* (5. März 2007)

hallo das ist mein eastern. ein neuer rahmen und nen neues hinterrad kommen noch.








mfg


----------



## agent_steed (5. März 2007)

*Souly* schrieb:


> hallo das ist mein eastern. ein neuer rahmen und nen neues hinterrad kommen noch.
> 
> was ist gegen beides auszusetzen? mach doch erstmal kaputt!


----------



## *Souly* (5. März 2007)

ist mir zu schwer, ich möcht gern was leichteres, nur leider is zur zeit nichts lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KEN II (5. März 2007)

20" "Waffen " ??? - ihr haut ganz schön auf die Kacke  - ich hab nur ne 44er Desert Eagle aber die macht auch ganz nette Löcher........


----------



## paule_p2 (5. März 2007)

und jetzt? gehts jetzt amoklaufen und gibst hier nen indirekten Hilfeschrei ab, oder hast du einfach nurn Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndorm?


----------



## Benh00re (6. März 2007)

paule, mein junger padawan, dass musst du als emo doch ganz genau wissen ^^


----------



## derdani (6. März 2007)

^^wo er recht hat


----------



## RedRex (6. März 2007)

@ paule

 kleine anmerkung animal glh 1,85, schreibfehler oder gibt es die nun wirklich in 1,85, ich will die nämlich wieder haben...


----------



## Benh00re (6. März 2007)

1,95 du toy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (6. März 2007)

unklug, die größe vorne


----------



## Misanthrop (8. März 2007)

Kaputtheit und Langeweile
klick für groß ûnd schreiben






und ne einkaufsliste

Rahmen: failure ohne Bremsenkram in 21"
Gabel: Sputnic
Lenker: S und M Beerenpflücker leicht
Griff: ein grüner ein schwarzer
Vorbau: doofer demolition jetzt mit ohne hohlen schrauben...
Kurbel: Hollowbite mit Titanachse
Sattel: Primo Alu| Saltstütze|Demolitionklemme
Pedaleros: Animal
VR: Rhyno lite|Sapim|Demolition
HR: Big City|Sapim|KHE Gheisha 11T mit durchgehender Achse gedreht durch WTP Supreme 30 T
wird aber gegen  ne WTP Qlite Nabe und Alex Supra Beta gewechselt. Das FreecoasterLaufrad oder einzelne Teile stehen somit zum Verkauf


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2007)

rein vom optischen her find ich die kurbel nich so toll, ansonsten sehr sehr schön!


----------



## Domas (8. März 2007)

meine rede!


----------



## BenjaminB (8. März 2007)

Sooo....soweit sind jetzt alle teile da.







Rahmen: Fit S3
Gabel und Lenker: WTP Helium
Vorbau: WTP Supreme
Felgen: Demolition Zero
Naben: Demolition Bulimia/KHE Geisha Street
Reifen: KHE Park/Street
Kurbel: KHE Hindenburg
Sattelstütze: MacNeil
Sattel: MacNeil SL
Bremse: Fly Bikes
Bremshebel: Odyssey Monolever m
Kabel: Nokon
Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050 XX

insgesammt 9,4 kg purer Fahrspass


----------



## Trailst4R (8. März 2007)

Sehr geiles Rad. Aber Pedale gefallen mir nich so und ich hätte eher die macneil Stump Stütze genommen!


----------



## Misanthrop (8. März 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> rein vom optischen her find ich die kurbel nich so toll, ansonsten sehr sehr schön!



naja die sicherheit eine 90% bruchsichere Kurbel zu haben ist aber was feines


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2007)

klar, ich red ja auch nur vom optischen. da würd sich was anderes vllt. besser machen. trotzdem supergutes rad!


----------



## >>Bullet<< (10. März 2007)

Für grosses Bild anklicken


----------



## derdani (11. März 2007)

update:






















salut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (11. März 2007)

der sattel stinkt gewaltig und die kette hat die verkehrte laufrichtung ansonsten ok.


*edit*: die angebohrte felge sagt mir au net so zu.


----------



## rLr (11. März 2007)

Der sattel passt die angebohrte Felge ist auch gut was wiegts denn ich find das richtig schick


----------



## derdani (11. März 2007)

so um die 11.5. geht aber noch was


----------



## Pulle666 (11. März 2007)

ich fands vorher schöner...


----------



## RedRex (11. März 2007)




----------



## Flatpro (12. März 2007)

ich will auch ma wieder:


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Sind denn die bei Bikeguide angekündigten Modifikationen schon durchgeführt?




zum großteil...


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> bis ja n ganz tollen hecht ey



in deinem kaff war ich letztens nen freund besuchen, in neheim-hüsten...

evtl. ziehe ich da sogar hin, die 110m² bude für 520 warm hats mir angetan...


----------



## kanguru91 (12. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (12. März 2007)

bis auf die reifen echt gut. auser du fährst in nur in der halle und in nem scherbenfreien park.


----------



## kanguru91 (12. März 2007)

Waren jetzt 2mal Dirten haben bis auf nassem Grass gut Grip


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (12. März 2007)

evil_rider schrieb:


> in deinem kaff war ich letztens nen freund besuchen, in neheim-hüsten...
> 
> evtl. ziehe ich da sogar hin, die 110m² bude für 520 warm hats mir angetan...



haha geil wen hasse denn besucht ?
110m² für 520 ocken ?????


----------



## paule_p2 (12. März 2007)

kanguru91 schrieb:


> Waren jetzt 2mal Dirten haben bis auf nassem Grass gut Grip



ja guten grip haben die reifen... aber scherben können sie echt net ab... hatte in 2 wochen mind 5 platten, dann wurds mir zu doof.


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> haha geil wen hasse denn besucht ?
> 110m² für 520 ocken ?????



nen guten freund der da wohnt... arbeitet im department store oder wie das ding heißt...


----------



## Pulle666 (12. März 2007)

@evil bei score/department?! 
sag ma bitte wie der heißt
kenne den dann eh^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

Pulle666 schrieb:


> @evil bei score/department?!
> sag ma bitte wie der heißt
> kenne den dann eh^^



andi oder besser bekannt als krausi...


----------



## Pulle666 (12. März 2007)

jo kenncih


----------



## Master_P (12. März 2007)

ja machn wir alle ne wohngemeinschaft auf juhu neheim unit


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. März 2007)

is jetz auch gut mit neheim-hüsten nachbarschaftsgechatte, ja? 
kanguru91: schönes rad.


----------



## evil_rider (13. März 2007)

Pulle666 schrieb:


> jo kenncih



naja, in dem kleinen laden... ;-)


und seine chefin bekommt noch nen exklusiv-set von mir...  

die hatte mich ja in dortmund von HBF abgeholt gehabt...


----------



## baby-biker max (17. März 2007)

mein rad mit meinem namen drüber^^ war die idee von meinem bro


----------



## >>Bullet<< (17. März 2007)

Sattel bissel weiter zurückschieben
dann schön


----------



## BruteX23 (18. März 2007)

wirklich kreativ gemachtes bild, selten gesehen, ansonsten sattelstütze sieht echt bisschen solala aus, aber ansonsten schick


----------



## Pulle666 (18. März 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/349541
ka wie mans direkt hochläd...


----------



## Pulle666 (18. März 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/349541
ka wie mans direkt hochläd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (18. März 2007)

so


----------



## Pulle666 (18. März 2007)

dankeschön


----------



## paule_p2 (18. März 2007)

kein problem, 2 gleichfarbige felgen (schwarz oder chrom und wenn chrom dann noch nen chrom lenker) dann ises echt nett.


----------



## Pulle666 (18. März 2007)

jo,wenn mein hinteres laufrad komplett kaputt is kommtn schwarzes...
vorne kommen dann acuh noch irgendwann schwarze speichen
aber ncoh hält es


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2007)

hinten schwarze felge und andere kette, dann sehr sehr geil.


----------



## Pulle666 (18. März 2007)

danke
die kette is ne kool chain,was haste gegen die?!
was soll denn sonst für eine drauf?!?


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2007)

sagt mir von der optik her einfach nicht zu.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (19. März 2007)

finds auch schick...nur sattel is nich mein ding


----------



## Pulle666 (19. März 2007)

solange die kette hält bleibt die auch noch...find die aber auch so ganz schön
den sattel find ich schön,lässt sich gut klemmen und soo
der bleibt auf jedn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_P (21. März 2007)

ja sieht aus wie pegless aber wirst wohl die demolition dinger noch dranne haben oder?


----------



## Pulle666 (22. März 2007)

joo kla sind noch dran!!!


----------



## fx:flow (22. März 2007)

Lowbudget-Rad.

Bremse momentan zwecks Barspins üben ab. 'N alten Sattel auch mal zum Test abgezogen...

Großteil noch vom Komplettrad. War früher mal hellgrün, Lack aber hinüber, also mal so, ka, wie lange es mir so gefällt. Zerreisst es...

Edit: VR-Felge wird nochmal ordentlich lackiert...


----------



## rLr (22. März 2007)

was haste so preislich für dein lowbudget gezahlt ?

sieht eigentlich recht gut aus für meine Verhältnisse von Lowbudget


----------



## fx:flow (22. März 2007)

Addict 420,-
anderes KB, Griffe, HR-Felge, Pedale + Farbe ca. 110,-
------
530,-

reicht soweit erstmal.


----------



## RISE (22. März 2007)

Bild ist doof, aber was solls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (22. März 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Bild ist doof, aber was solls...



und wo ist jetzt das mega geheime update? aber sieht gut aus... die beiden chromfelgen gefallen... noch nen chrom lenker dann wärs richtig gut.


----------



## RISE (23. März 2007)

Vorbau und Lenker sind neu. Eigentlich mag ich kein Chrom, allerdings mag ich bei Felgen auch eher einen einheitlichen Look und bin zu geizig, mir andere zu besorgen. Den Chromlenker überlass ich mal Aero.
Ein paar Sticker kommen vermutlich noch rauf und vielleicht der Junir in der JB Edition.


----------



## paule_p2 (23. März 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Junir in der JB Edition.



passt nicht an dein rad, auser du änderst das schwarz-rot in schwarz - lila/braun/pink und hellgelb? karriert... dann passts...

ich würd aber senior seat mit kevlar überzug nehmen.


----------



## Benh00re (26. März 2007)

junior snakeseat, passend zur krokodiltasche !


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (26. März 2007)

wird noch was geändert (stütze spacerturm vr gabel)


----------



## RISE (26. März 2007)

Den Aitkensitz mag ich persönlich nicht und die Sattelstütze sieht ein bisschen komisch aus, aber ich denke, da kann man drüber hinwegsehen und auch so sagen: top Rad!


----------



## Pulle666 (26. März 2007)

noch stütze und andere pedale(wegen der farbe)


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (26. März 2007)

jaja pedale mach ich schwarz und stütze kommt ne fit


----------



## baby-biker max (26. März 2007)

Benh00re schrieb:


> junior snakeseat, passend zur krokodiltasche !



welche krokodiltasche? was auf dem tisch sitzt ist eine katze!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. April 2007)

neu - Fouriers Tornado 25t, KHE Halfchain mit Hohlpins, Tioga Fs100 jetzt auch vorn, Bimetal-Pegs Ti/Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (2. April 2007)

eigentlich ganz schob aber is halt ne coladose, ne. und den sinn von den ti/alu pegs seh ich jetzt au nicht...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. April 2007)

Leicht, sehn gut aus und krieg ich halt günstig...wie sie halten sehen wir dann.
Die Coladose ist ja ein größerer Eingriff...neuer Rahmen dauert noch was.


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2007)

joa, bis aufn rahmen schon schick


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. April 2007)

ne menge gelöscht.

is gut jetzt wieder, ja?


----------



## Benh00re (3. April 2007)

zu ostern kannst im steuerrohr eier verstecken ahahahahaha


na schon schick, aber sattel könnt nen stückchen nach hinten.


----------



## Sele666 (4. April 2007)

jau ganz feines gerät  aber dose naja gut....


----------



## Harry's onFord (4. April 2007)

Jo, Hannes schickes Radl!
Hier ma meins:


----------



## *Souly* (4. April 2007)

schön!


----------



## AerO (4. April 2007)

da steht ja jemand mächtig auf t1. schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry's onFord (4. April 2007)

Na klar, einer muss die doch am Leben halten!


----------



## nobeleden (4. April 2007)

sehr nice!
was sind das  für naben?

hier ma meins ohne rotor 







die farbe des kabels is in echt dunkler.

und es war gewollt das was farblich unpassendes ans rad kommt


----------



## Bernie123456789 (4. April 2007)

ich find den sattel und den vorderreifen nich so schön aber sonst isses schick...des grüne kabel kommt auch gut


----------



## nobeleden (4. April 2007)

reifen werden beide durch khe hinten und odyssey aitken vorne ersetzt.

sattel find ich geil, sollte der totale trend mich fassen hab ich hier nen abgezogenen slim seat rumfliegen


----------



## Harry's onFord (4. April 2007)

@ nobeleden: Also bei den Naben handelt es sich um Quando Trail Nabe (mit Studs) vorne und Odyssey Cassette hinten!

MFG


----------



## nobeleden (4. April 2007)

hast du die selbst gelackt? suche nämlich nach weißen naben, denke das dass ganz cool rüber kommen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (5. April 2007)

so meins nomma:







Eastern Grim Reaper 2
Eastern titan Lenker
Eastern Mag/sb pedale
snafu stütze/ simple titan sattel
Profile race titan
Proper 8000/7K modifiziert
fly bremse/nokons/snafu mobeus/ odyssey modullever
Khe Park/street
und vieles mehr...
9,2irgendwas kilo


----------



## jimbim (5. April 2007)

2000


----------



## AerO (5. April 2007)

und jetzt das doublewhip to fufanu footage.
das rad ist mir ne spur zu durchgestyled.


----------



## BenjaminB (5. April 2007)

ich hätts auf weniger gewicht geschätzt, aber trotzdem super. optisch gefällts mir nicht so


----------



## Sele666 (5. April 2007)

in echt schauts besser aus....
naja mitm gewicht... ich hab halt drauf geachtet das es trotzdem stabil ist....


----------



## BenjaminB (5. April 2007)

ok, dann ist es in ordnung, dass es so bleischwer ist ;-)


----------



## Harry's onFord (5. April 2007)

@ nobeleden: 
Also die Naben sind selbst lackiert/ bzw bei nem befreundeten Lackierer gemacht und wegen weißen Naben. Frage einma mal bei BIGBOYSPORTS nach die hatten eine Zeit lang weiße Odyssey Cassetten Naben! Und die Vandero gabs auch ma in Weiß.

Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle alles ausspeichen und selbst lackieren kommste günstiger!


----------



## nobeleden (5. April 2007)

danke
wollte aber sowieso zumindest en neues hinterrad kaufen, wegen chromfelge und weil meine nabe relativ schnell spiel bekommt, deshalb wegen weiß.
die coaltion wär noch ne alternative, ma gucken.

@seele

geiles rad


----------



## paule_p2 (5. April 2007)

Sele666 schrieb:


> so meins nomma:
> 
> Eastern Grim Reaper 2
> Eastern titan Lenker
> ...






alu nippel? naja is mir persönlich jetzt auch etwas zu sehr auf gewichtsfetisch getrimmt.


----------



## Sele666 (5. April 2007)

was gibs gegen alunippel? halten top und sehen besser aus und sind leichter wos das prob? die vorderen fahr ich nun schon 2 1/2 jahre ohne ausfall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (5. April 2007)

Sele666 schrieb:


> was gibs gegen alunippel? halten top und sehen besser aus und sind leichter wos das prob? die vorderen fahr ich nun schon 2 1/2 jahre ohne ausfall...




gegen die nippel hab ich nix, wollte es nur wissen weil die nippel ja rot sind und mir sind nur farbige mtb-alu nippel bekannt, deshalb die frage.


----------



## Sele666 (5. April 2007)

aso dachte war aufs gewichtszeug bezogen...


----------



## rLr (6. April 2007)

sehr kuhles Rad doch


----------



## Biker753 (6. April 2007)

meines

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showphoto-photo-1187-cat-503.html


----------



## Domas (6. April 2007)

man man man:






größer geht nicht


----------



## Son (6. April 2007)

thomas, poste mal unser ghetto bmx ^^


----------



## Domas (7. April 2007)

ja, hier:
also, habe ich fÃ¼r 197â¬ bei ebay, wie ich denke gÃ¼nstig ersteigert.
minimal aufgewertet durch sons sattel und sons alte griffe:


----------



## Son (7. April 2007)

okolütig!!!


----------



## Pulle666 (8. April 2007)

is das grau/schwarze n gt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (8. April 2007)

OMFG! Wie lang ist der Rahmen? Da sieht soooo ******* aus mit dem 87456t Kettenblatt...und ne ordentliche Kurbel brauchst du auch.


----------



## Son (8. April 2007)

ja ach,  gewicht liegt übrigens bei geschätzten 17 kg


----------



## Domas (8. April 2007)

die kurbel hält einwandfrei, und das kb sieht fesch aus!


----------



## paule_p2 (8. April 2007)

Nathol schrieb:


> OMFG! Wie lang ist der Rahmen? Da sieht soooo ******* aus mit dem 87456t Kettenblatt...und ne ordentliche Kurbel brauchst du auch.






ach, das ding kannste auch als essensteller benutzen, kannste das mit nem 25t kb?


----------



## Domas (8. April 2007)

meine rede paule!


----------



## Benh00re (8. April 2007)

pfannenkuchen mhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (8. April 2007)

PFANNEKOUCHN!   Hier nochma fettes update altha!


----------



## paule_p2 (8. April 2007)

ayyyyyyy


phat ghetto biatsch.


schick mir mal die dinnerplate zu, hab hier keine teller, ne.


----------



## Domas (8. April 2007)

du Ã¤rmster. das leben auf malle ,direkt am meer scheint ja echt hart zu sein!
ich schenks dir, aber 44â¬ versand mÃ¼sstest du Ã¼bernehmen!


----------



## evil_rider (8. April 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> eigentlich ganz schob aber is halt ne coladose, ne. und den sinn von den ti/alu pegs seh ich jetzt au nicht...



das gewicht, und rutschen ahlt auf coopings noch einigermaßen gut...

für street aber absolut ungeeignet!


----------



## evil_rider (8. April 2007)

Sele666 schrieb:


> so meins nomma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei dem lenker hätte ich angst zu fahren....


----------



## Sele666 (8. April 2007)

hält bisher bestens......


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (8. April 2007)

Ist die Gabel immer noch die Race von mir?


----------



## evil_rider (8. April 2007)

Sele666 schrieb:


> hält bisher bestens......




naja, titan gabeln und lenker sind tabu für mich... habe die dinger nicht nur einmal wechreißen sehn!


----------



## Sele666 (9. April 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Ist die Gabel immer noch die Race von mir?



jop isse 


@ evil: wenner reißt dann reißter...... bisher hälter und fährt sich sehr gut!


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. April 2007)

h0r57 schrieb:


> PFANNEKOUCHN!   Hier nochma fettes update altha!
> http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/6075/kopievondscn5523wf4.jpg




wird immer unschlagbarer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (9. April 2007)

ich merks auch, aber die grenzen sind erreicht.


----------



## evil_rider (9. April 2007)

Sele666 schrieb:


> jop isse
> 
> 
> @ evil: wenner reißt dann reißter...... bisher hälter und fährt sich sehr gut!



zahn zusatzversicherung on board?


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (10. April 2007)

kommt noch ne racefork+proper vr und fit stütze is geordert


----------



## Trailst4R (11. April 2007)

Ich find ja die weißen aufkleber an der Gabel nicht so. Aber rest is (mit dem was noch kommt) auf jeden fall gut.


----------



## Brainspiller (13. April 2007)

gabel schwarz, neuer lenker:


----------



## Kleeener (13. April 2007)

Sehr schön


----------



## nobeleden (13. April 2007)

neues hr
wtp cassette auf sun ryhno lite
neuer hr reifen 
khe

und übergangsgriffe bis ich die animal wieder in schwarz bekommen kann


----------



## King Jens one (13. April 2007)




----------



## Benh00re (14. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2007)

jajajajaaaaaaaaa (bis aufn sattel, aber wenn er dir taugt...)


----------



## Benh00re (15. April 2007)

beequem wie couch von ommasr diggar agldera


----------



## King Jens one (15. April 2007)

ich find das Rad top passt alles so zusammen und black ist beautiful. Der sattel passt schon!!!!


----------



## padde-rockt (15. April 2007)

Hier mal meins,

vor 3 Tagen gekauft (Lenker kommt noch neuer ... ist bissle breit^^)
naja und Rotor ab ...

DK Cleveland 07


----------



## paule_p2 (15. April 2007)

Benh00re schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/559.jpg[/img



jaja der trendbewusste bmxer von heute hat nen ipod aufklebner an seinem rädchen. übelst ghetto althaaaa.


----------



## jimbim (15. April 2007)

du musst dir keinen neuen lenker kaufen, nur weil der ein bissl breit ist, musst du kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (15. April 2007)

Hier ma mein Hobel:














Mir gefällts. (Bis auf die Sattelstütze und den Vorbau)


----------



## Trailst4R (15. April 2007)

Is cool, aber ich find das rote kabel passt ned so ganz.


----------



## Trialar (15. April 2007)

Das rote Kabel sieht nur aufm Bild Rot aus.
In Echt hats die gleiche Farbe wie die Griffe.


----------



## paule_p2 (15. April 2007)

schickes parkinson, bloß sattel, griffe und bremskabel find ich nicht so toll


----------



## padde-rockt (15. April 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> du musst dir keinen neuen lenker kaufen, nur weil der ein bissl breit ist, musst du kürzen



Ja oder so


----------



## oxoxo (19. April 2007)

it's simple blue ...


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (19. April 2007)

gut


----------



## Vollblutbiker (19. April 2007)

überaus edel


----------



## betonp!lz (20. April 2007)

so,hier mal mein eddie cleveland gedächtniss fahrrad!liegt noch bei 9,9 kilo!


----------



## paule_p2 (20. April 2007)

ahaha, vom edwin verschnitt zum clevlander, vorbau und gland passen net so ins konzept. 

müssen mal wieder zusammen radfahrn gehn, wenn meine nabe wieder da is.


achja mit den reifen wirst du nicht glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobeleden (20. April 2007)

vom sonnenbrand in mannheim erholt?


----------



## rLr (20. April 2007)

Beide sehr geile räder


----------



## Bampedi (20. April 2007)

> wenn meine nabe wieder da is.



sprichst du da von der reloader?  mal ne frage: son leichtes schleifgeräusch macht meine beim drehen, ist das normal?

hatte zurvor noch keinen in der hand und wunder mich doch ein wenig...


----------



## paule_p2 (20. April 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> sprichst du da von der reloader?  mal ne frage: son leichtes schleifgeräusch macht meine beim drehen, ist das normal?
> 
> hatte zurvor noch keinen in der hand und wunder mich doch ein wenig...




ne den reloader hab ich verkauft, red von meiner WTP PI.

hm schleifgeräusch? hat meiner nicht gemacht. hast den schonma auseinander genommen? in dem is von haus aus schon zu wenig fett, mal bisschen mehr fett rein und schaun ob das geräusch dann immer noch ist. beim ausbaun aber auf die federn achten, die gehn beim rausschlagen der achse leicht verloren!



apropos mein rad, hier mal mit übergangs hinterrad + größerem Kettenblatt und alter Kette, die übersetzung ist zwar ziemlich leicht aber besser als nix. ( Salt hinterrad, 30T Vermont Sprocket und ne alte Shadow Interlock)


----------



## Kleeener (21. April 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> ne den reloader hab ich verkauft, red von meiner WTP PI.
> 
> hm schleifgeräusch? hat meiner nicht gemacht. hast den schonma auseinander genommen? in dem is von haus aus schon zu wenig fett, mal bisschen mehr fett rein und schaun ob das geräusch dann immer noch ist. beim ausbaun aber auf die federn achten, die gehn beim rausschlagen der achse leicht verloren!
> 
> ...




Die Kette macht das irgedwie "schwer"..aber sonst find ich's toll


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2007)

wunderbar, mit schwarzem HR isses perfekt.


----------



## Trailst4R (21. April 2007)

auch schwarz


----------



## Kleeener (21. April 2007)

WAs is das für en SAttel, der is schick


----------



## Bampedi (21. April 2007)

nächste ma warten wir besser nich erst den sonnenuntergang ab für bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (22. April 2007)

Kleeener schrieb:


> WAs is das für en SAttel, der is schick



son plastikding von nem abgezogenen sattel mit nem tshirt bezogen.


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. April 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> nächste ma warten wir besser nich erst den sonnenuntergang ab für bilder...


halelulia! schönstes rad im ganzen thread


----------



## evil_rider (23. April 2007)

wenn man sich ne bremse, 2 pegs und nen normalen lenker randenkt kommts in die kategorie "durchschnitt" so eher "bääähhhh"


----------



## Bampedi (23. April 2007)

> halelulia! schönstes rad im ganzen thread



ich fühl mich geschmeichelt...obwohls ja dem rad gilt...egal.



> wenn man sich ne bremse, 2 pegs und nen normalen lenker randenkt kommts in die kategorie "durchschnitt" so eher "bääähhhh"



demnach schmeiss ich das rad also besser weg weil es als unfahrbar zu deklarieren ist?!


----------



## derdani (23. April 2007)

mensch du weißt doch das beim evilrider das gehirn genauso viel abgenommen hat wie das rad


----------



## Bampedi (23. April 2007)

das hast du jetz gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (23. April 2007)

es kann ja nicht jeder sonne herbe kiste haben wie der evil(achtung ironie)


----------



## paule_p2 (25. April 2007)

so, mein rad erstrahlt wieder im alten glanz


----------



## D.S.G (25. April 2007)

schick was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## Domas (25. April 2007)

paule du spasemack! du hast auch jeyden tach was neues, ney ney ney!


----------



## Son (25. April 2007)

sehr sehr schick


----------



## paule_p2 (25. April 2007)

h0r57 schrieb:


> paule du spasemack! du hast auch jeyden tach was neues, ney ney ney!




nix neues, nur wieder und bei den stickern bring ich halt gern etwas abwechslung rein.



@ D.S.G.

is nen Odyssey Senior Seat


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. April 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> so, mein rad erstrahlt wieder im alten glanz



Findste das sinnvoll ne verchromte Felge gegen ne schwarze zu tauschen? Die Bremswirkung wird dadurch nicht grade besser und die bleibt auch nicht lange schwarz?

Iss ja keine Duralectra


----------



## DirtJumper III (25. April 2007)

sehr geilst mit den grünen stickern! geben dem ganzen ein gewisses extra


----------



## paule_p2 (25. April 2007)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:


> Findste das sinnvoll ne verchromte Felge gegen ne schwarze zu tauschen? Die Bremswirkung wird dadurch nicht grade besser und die bleibt auch nicht lange schwarz?
> 
> Iss ja eine Duralectra






     .


----------



## Benh00re (25. April 2007)

alle hamse plastiksättel ... eiersalat !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. April 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> .



hm am Logo erkennt man es... 

Alle haben se brakeless = kaputte Schuhe


----------



## AerO (26. April 2007)

meine 7ka ist seit nem jahr schwarz und bremst wie chrom.


----------



## dave09 (26. April 2007)

auch brakeless...^^


----------



## evil_rider (27. April 2007)

derdani schrieb:


> mensch du weißt doch das beim evilrider das gehirn genauso viel abgenommen hat wie das rad



wenn bei dir wenigstens was abnehmen könnte... ausser die ringe um die hüften... und klau mama mal nicht immer die BH's weil deine fett-titten sonst immer auffm vorbau hauen, selberkaufen ist die devise!


----------



## Hertener (29. April 2007)

> ...selberkaufen ist die devise!


sic


----------



## padde-rockt (30. April 2007)

@dave09:

ich meine ich bin jetzt nicht sehr erfahren, da ich noch nicht lange fahre, aber deine kette benötigt auchmal wieder eine kleine spannung oder? 

sonst schick ... obwohl der lenker bissle nach hinten ist!


----------



## Bampedi (3. Mai 2007)

ich bin heut morgen aufgewacht und hatte eine stimme im kopf die mir befahl, mein rad zu bearbeiten...das kam bei raus(mit 25er vermont...viel zu viel geld für so wenig kettenblatt)


----------



## Domas (3. Mai 2007)

bampedi, du bist der geilste, da fällt mir wenig zu ein!


----------



## Trailst4R (3. Mai 2007)

auf jeden fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (3. Mai 2007)

evil_rider schrieb:


> wenn bei dir wenigstens was abnehmen könnte... ausser die ringe um die hüften... und klau mama mal nicht immer die BH's weil deine fett-titten sonst immer auffm vorbau hauen, selberkaufen ist die devise!



tja, wenigstens muss meine mum nich anschaffen gehn um mein rad zu finanzieren


----------



## nobeleden (3. Mai 2007)

hier en update mit neuen griffen und neuer bremsleitung


@Bampedi

sau geiles rad


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2007)

bampedi....wirklich sehr gelungen! das einzige was mich noch ein bisschen stört is die sattelklemme.


----------



## XenoX (3. Mai 2007)

@Bampedi schönes barkless Bmx


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. Mai 2007)

find ich viel besser als vorher, bampedi!


----------



## Domas (3. Mai 2007)

XenoX schrieb:


> @Bampedi schönes barkless Bmx



hmm, hast du schonmal ein bmx bellen gehört? konfus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (3. Mai 2007)

Domas schrieb:


> hmm, hast du schonmal ein bmx bellen gehört? konfus



hehe
ne natürlich nicht!
meinte brakeless, aber kann man das so sagen?
naja without brakes


----------



## Domas (4. Mai 2007)

Ja sicher, der gute anglizismus lässt grüßen! brakeless ist als fachbegriff etabliert! ich fahre z.B. auch brakeless!


----------



## XenoX (4. Mai 2007)

gut wieder was gelernt!
brakeless


----------



## Bampedi (6. Mai 2007)

dark side of life.

immer mal wieder was neues...jetz is aber erstma gut


----------



## jimbim (6. Mai 2007)

schaut toll aus


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. Mai 2007)

zuviel zeit? 

gefällt wiedermal


----------



## baby-biker max (6. Mai 2007)

wasn das für ein rahmen?


----------



## Bampedi (6. Mai 2007)

> zuviel zeit?



definitiv. jedoch trocknet die farbe in minuten und der klarlack über nacht...zusammenbau is ne sache von 15-20 minuten, is also relativ schnell getan. zudem war weiß wirklich ne tolle grundierung



> wasn das für ein rahmen?



wethepeople frenzy '06


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Mai 2007)

wie gesagt bremsenlos wärs meiner meinung nach viel toller.


----------



## paule_p2 (6. Mai 2007)

sehr feines rad, wie immer... bloß jetzt noch toller wegen bremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (6. Mai 2007)

Was das für blaues tuch socke oder was auch immer am rahmen?


----------



## paule_p2 (7. Mai 2007)

XenoX schrieb:


> Was das für blaues tuch socke oder was auch immer am rahmen?




erfüllt wohl den zweck eines Kabelbinders und ist zudem noch ein modisches Accessoir.


----------



## XenoX (7. Mai 2007)

find ich persönlich net so toll, wenn da ne socke ist!


----------



## Bampedi (7. Mai 2007)

das is son komisches halstuch. dient, wie schon gesagt wurde, als kabelbinder, hatte nur noch welche von anno 1602 die leicht spröde sind und abreissen sobald man etwas druck ausübt.

mittlerweile fängts aber an mir zu gefallen


----------



## evil_rider (7. Mai 2007)

derdani schrieb:


> tja, wenigstens muss meine mum nich anschaffen gehn um mein rad zu finanzieren



tja, wie gut das ich meine eigene kohle verdiene... im gegensatz zu dir, der bei mama die füße unterm tisch hat...


----------



## XenoX (7. Mai 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> das is son komisches halstuch. dient, wie schon gesagt wurde, als kabelbinder, hatte nur noch welche von anno 1602 die leicht spröde sind und abreissen sobald man etwas druck ausübt.
> 
> mittlerweile fängts aber an mir zu gefallen


Nadann, vielleicht mal neue Kabelbinder kaufen xD
Aber ist halt Geschmackssache!


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Mai 2007)

Holzfäller in da hood.

mal schaun wie sich der breite lenker fährt wenn er sich nichtmehr ganz so ungewohnt anfühlt.


----------



## Dnoizer (10. Mai 2007)

Geile Höhle Paule!

Bin auch gerade auf nen breiteren Lenker umgestiegen, ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber nach ein paar tagen geht's denk ich mal wieder

Werd meine Hippe auch gleich mal reinsemmeln.


----------



## Dnoizer (10. Mai 2007)

hier mal meine Schleuder nach einigen änderungen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (10. Mai 2007)

vorne noch ne schwarze felge und es ist wunderbar 

edit: seh gerad: den aufkleber mag ich nich was dezenteres käm besser.


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. Mai 2007)

schöne rahmenfarbe..


----------



## derdani (10. Mai 2007)

evil_rider schrieb:


> tja, wie gut das ich meine eigene kohle verdiene... im gegensatz zu dir, der bei mama die füße unterm tisch hat...



was is das denn jetzt für ne sinnlose argumentation? schon alleine der fakt das du jahrhunderte älter bist als ich, dürfte meiner meinung nach schon rechtfertigen, dass ich noch zu hause wohne. ich meine wenn dich deine eltern mit 17 auf die strasse gesetzt haben kann ich das verstehen, aber ich für meinen teil denke, dass ich es als normal erachten kann, als schüler noch zu hause zu wohnen.


----------



## Marzokka (10. Mai 2007)

Vom Kumpel (rechts) und meinZ (links halt).


----------



## XenoX (10. Mai 2007)

pegless?


----------



## Marzokka (10. Mai 2007)

Noch^^

Das war der Tag als ich mein BMX abgeholt hab und ich da noch keine Pegs dran hatte (sind aber jetz dran - manchma )

Bei meinem Kumpel kann kein Peg ran, da die Achse hinten zu kurz is (der Vorgänger hat die gekürzt -.-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (10. Mai 2007)

@paule:ich verstehs nich...warum holt man sich des trendes wegen n breiten lenker fährt...?!
warum fährt man sein rad nich so,wie man am besten damit zurecht kommt?!


----------



## D.S.G (10. Mai 2007)

Peg ist ja auch kein zwingendes muss.  Fahre z.Z. auch komplett ohne Pegs da ich meistens bei meinen Dirts bin und da ist mir die verletzungsgefahr zuhoch und auf dauerhaftes Wechseln hab ich nicht genügend zeit


----------



## Bampedi (10. Mai 2007)

> @paule:ich verstehs nich...warum holt man sich des trendes wegen n breiten lenker fährt...?!
> warum fährt man sein rad nich so,wie man am besten damit zurecht kommt?!



wasn das fürn schwachfug? breite lenker fahren sich einfach mal wesentlich besser als diese kleinen minidinger! der einzige nachteil liegt bei der barspinability und sonst bringt so ein lenker nur vorteile mit sich

edit: der paule wird das auch noch merken.


----------



## Pulle666 (10. Mai 2007)

man kanns aber auch übertreibn...
also n lumberjack is jawohl zu übel!?


----------



## nobeleden (10. Mai 2007)

ich find den lumberjack auch krass, aber wenns spaß macht..


naja mein rad is en stück mehr trend, auch wenns ungewollt is

den sattel hab ich ma zum ausprobieren dran.

ansonten profile kettenblatt blabla den rest sieht man


----------



## derdani (10. Mai 2007)

ich seh an deim rad nix von trend. a pro pos: kann man den mist nich einfach mal lassen?


----------



## jimbim (10. Mai 2007)

scheiss auf eure ge****ten plastikhurensättel ihr trendnutten


----------



## King Jens one (10. Mai 2007)

das rad ist nicht schlecht aber ich find abgezogene Sättel voll ugly


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Mai 2007)

Pulle666 schrieb:


> @paule:ich verstehs nich...warum holt man sich des trendes wegen n breiten lenker fährt...?!
> warum fährt man sein rad nich so,wie man am besten damit zurecht kommt?!





Naja wenns mir absolut nicht passt verkauf ich ihn wieder... die 10 oder 20 verlust werd ich noch verkraften.

Zum Thema Lumberjack zu übel, der is grad ma 0,6cm höher als nen Slambar... und da mein alter Lenker schon 7,75" hoch war wollt ich schon noch einen etwas höheren.

Slambars sind auserdem fast überall ausverkauft.


----------



## RISE (10. Mai 2007)

Ein hoher Lenker fährt sich echt angenehmer. Und wie man gehört hat, kann man den Lumberjack wohl auch noch etwas kürzen. 
Hätteste mal noch gewartet, Proper bringt den Proclaimer Lenker in 8.5 raus...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (10. Mai 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Ein hoher Lenker fährt sich echt angenehmer. Und wie man gehört hat, kann man den Lumberjack wohl auch noch etwas kürzen.
> Hätteste mal noch gewartet, Proper bringt den Proclaimer Lenker in 8.5 raus...^^




ja kürzen geht echt noch nen stück mind 1-2cm und dann is der bremshebel immer noch auf dem graden stück vom lenker. 8,25" reichen erstmal.


----------



## Domas (10. Mai 2007)

@ pulle:
aber so trends kommen ja nicht ohne grund auf, scheint ja vorteile zu haben sonen breiter lenker. dann kann mans selbst ja auch mal versuchen, sehe da garkeinen interventionsanlass.


----------



## RISE (11. Mai 2007)

Breite ist Geschmackssache, ich fände diese ganzen 28" Lenker viel zu breit und grad bei Slam und Co kann man schlecht kürzen, weil der Crossbar so breit ist.
Hab ja auch überlegt welcher es werden sollte und hab mich dann für den WTP Helium entschieden. Der ist zwar nur 7.9" hoch, aber hat dafür noch ein bisschen angenehmen Upsweep, den ich gerne hab und zudem reichen 64cm Breite für mich auch aus.
Und die Höhe ist wirklich sehr angenehm,bzw. die Fahrposition wird besser. 
Ob dadurch nun irgendwas leichter geht als vorher, muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## nobeleden (11. Mai 2007)

derdani schrieb:


> ich seh an deim rad nix von trend. a pro pos: kann man den mist nich einfach mal lassen?



breiter lenker un so...

ich hab den sattel nur ma zum ausprobieren dran, kommt ja  bald wieder en anderer dran


----------



## Pulle666 (11. Mai 2007)

ja ich fahre auch n 8" lenker
hab aber darauf geachtet,dass man den ncoh vernünftig kürzen kann
hab jetz den berringer lt auf60cm


----------



## RISE (11. Mai 2007)

Genau. Gut kürzen lassen sich Beringer (LT), Kink KC Badger (ist eh nur 26" breit), Fit Flow soll auch gehen, Lumberjack, Proper Proclaimer (8,5"). Beim Helium (7.9") ist nicht mehr allzuviel Spielraum, zumindest wenn man ne Bremse hat. Ich tippe auf 1 - 1,5 cm auf jeder Seite.
Hohe Lenker haben sich ja echt schon etabliert und ich will auch ungern wieder auf nen ganz niedrigen schmalen umsteigen. Was man bei Bikeguide in letzter Zeit wieder häufig sieht: Rotoren und Pegs. Dem Trend entzieh ich mich allerdings.


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Mai 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Genau. Gut kürzen lassen sich Beringer (LT), Kink KC Badger (ist eh nur 26" breit), Fit Flow soll auch gehen, Lumberjack, Proper Proclaimer (8,5"). Beim Helium (7.9") ist nicht mehr allzuviel Spielraum, zumindest wenn man ne Bremse hat. Ich tippe auf 1 - 1,5 cm auf jeder Seite.
> Hohe Lenker haben sich ja echt schon etabliert und ich will auch ungern wieder auf nen ganz niedrigen schmalen umsteigen. Was man bei Bikeguide in letzter Zeit wieder häufig sieht: Rotoren und Pegs. Dem Trend entzieh ich mich allerdings.





Wie weit man nen Lenker kürzen kann hängt auch von der Länge der griffe ab... wenn du neue 135mm lange griffe dran hast kannst den lenker mind 1-2 cm mehr kürzen als wenn die schon nen halbes Jahr gefahren sind... meine Edwins sind auch mind 1,5cm länger geworden. Auserdem kann man den hebel ja auch noch an die Biegung vom Lenker machen wenns absolut nicht mehr geht.


auserdem nervt das "Trend" gelaber mitlerweile... was ist jetzt Trend? es gibt genug leute die Brakeless, 4 Pegs und nen relativ schmalen Lenker fahren. Dann gibts wieder andere die Pegless, 21" rahmen, breite lenker coaster oder normale Nabe fahren... dann gibts noch die mit Rotoren... usw blabla

Ich denke nicht das es einen großen Trend gibt... sondern mehrere Sub-"trends", auserdem soll jeder das fahren was er möchte.

WAS IST JETZT TREND??? ich will doch immer topakutell sein!!!!


----------



## Freakbiker (11. Mai 2007)




----------



## Domas (11. Mai 2007)

suhuuper post paule!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobeleden (11. Mai 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> Wie weit man nen Lenker kürzen kann hängt auch von der Länge der griffe ab... wenn du neue 135mm lange griffe dran hast kannst den lenker mind 1-2 cm mehr kürzen als wenn die schon nen halbes Jahr gefahren sind... meine Edwins sind auch mind 1,5cm länger geworden. Auserdem kann man den hebel ja auch noch an die Biegung vom Lenker machen wenns absolut nicht mehr geht.
> 
> 
> auserdem nervt das "Trend" gelaber mitlerweile... was ist jetzt Trend? es gibt genug leute die Brakeless, 4 Pegs und nen relativ schmalen Lenker fahren. Dann gibts wieder andere die Pegless, 21" rahmen, breite lenker coaster oder normale Nabe fahren... dann gibts noch die mit Rotoren... usw blabla
> ...


----------



## WaldChiller (13. Mai 2007)

Mein geklautes BMX


----------



## XenoX (13. Mai 2007)

der besen passt net


----------



## paule_p2 (13. Mai 2007)

XenoX schrieb:


> der besen passt net




ja! wir spielen wieder " komm lass uns die unwichtigesten Details eines Bildes suchen und dann posten!".










zum Fahrrad.

die silbernen Speichen, das große Kettenblatt, die hässliche Sattelstütze und der "große" Sattel, treffen nicht ganz meinen geschmack, vll auch nur unvorteilhaft fotographiert.


----------



## tobii (13. Mai 2007)

Proper Proclaimer in 8,5"
weis jmd wo es den gibt? hab den noch nicht gesehen außer auf der hersteller seite... :-/


----------



## baby-biker max (13. Mai 2007)

meins jetzt gehtto style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (13. Mai 2007)

> gehtto style



inwiefern? weils vor einer bekritzelten wand steht?


nich jeder sollte sich son sattel ans rad bauen...


----------



## baby-biker max (13. Mai 2007)

gehtto weils so clownmäßig ist mit den vielen farben! ich mag so sättel es kommt ja wahrscheinlich auch noch ein bezug drauf!!


----------



## RISE (13. Mai 2007)

tobii schrieb:


> Proper Proclaimer in 8,5"
> weis jmd wo es den gibt? hab den noch nicht gesehen außer auf der hersteller seite... :-/



Container oder Lieferung ist auf dem Weg zu Proper, könnt also demnächst released werden.


----------



## paule_p2 (13. Mai 2007)

baby-biker max schrieb:


> gehtto weils so clownmäßig ist mit den vielen farben! ich mag so sättel es kommt ja wahrscheinlich auch noch ein bezug drauf!!





der sattel passt einfach nicht ans rad, kb zu groß, lenker zu klein... an das rad würd nen normaler slimseat einfach besser passen.


----------



## Domas (13. Mai 2007)

1. es heisst ghetto
2. wieso wurde mein letzter beitrag gelöscht?
3. mir gefällt baby biker seins gut! sattel geht, kb auch Farbkombo ist mal was anderes! ich mags leiden!


----------



## Raddon (14. Mai 2007)




----------



## RISE (14. Mai 2007)

Wir würde die Bremse fehlen, aber ich find das Ding richtig gut!


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2007)

Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## XenoX (14. Mai 2007)

joa find das bike geil!
interessant sind die 3 verschieden bilder(auf uhrzeit achten)


----------



## Raddon (14. Mai 2007)

Ist an drei unterschiedlichen Tagen.  Aufs Datum achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (15. Mai 2007)

Wtp Phoenix 20.6
Sunday Nights
Ody Lumberjack 
Shadow Fingeranger Griffe
Demolition F1
Wombolt
Profile 25t
Macneil Stütze
Macneil fat capital
Animal clamp
HR: KHE Geisha street 36°, Demolition Zero light rim, Animal Asm 1.9
VR: Ody Vandero, Hazard Lite rim, Revenge Industries 2.1


----------



## paule_p2 (15. Mai 2007)

sattel is total untrendy!


----------



## Trailst4R (15. Mai 2007)

n Abgezogenen hätte ich schon auch hier aber das is doch recht angenehm auf seinem Sattel auch sitzen zu können. Außerdem vllt werden dicke Sättel ja bald Trend...


----------



## I bins d i bins (15. Mai 2007)

dickes gerät


----------



## Bampedi (15. Mai 2007)

> Außerdem werden dicke Sättel ja bald Trend...



du wirst dann sagen können: "ich hab ihn mit gesetted"

..und ich: "ich habs geahnt"


----------



## Raddon (15. Mai 2007)

Wie breit ist der Lenker gekürzt an deinem Rad?


----------



## Trailst4R (15. Mai 2007)

66cm mit Barends


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Mai 2007)

sehr tolles rad..


----------



## RISE (16. Mai 2007)

Langeweile und ein älteres Bild. Ich glaub, ich hätt gerne schwarze Laufräder mit weißen Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (17. Mai 2007)

ich glaub weiße naben sähen nich gut aus!


----------



## -cedric- (17. Mai 2007)

hab leider noch kein bild von meinem 20 zöller, da mir noch einige teile fehlen aber ich poste schon einmal die part liste !

frame: fit aitken s3, black
fork: sunday 2 morning, black
bar: macneil silencer xlt, black
stem: kink relief, mit hollow bolts, black
seat+post: kink slim seat, kink stump (pivotal)
barends: kink lightest, black
crank: profile race 175mm ti axle, black
bb: profile mid bottom bracket
sprocket: profile imperial 23t, black
rims: rear primo balance 7000, black, front fly bikes, türkis
seatclamp: profile slim jim, aqua
tires: khe premium park, 2x 2.125
brake: fly bikes, odyssey m2 lever small, odyssey linear slic kable, black
pedals: wellgo magnesium, LU-MG52, black
spokes: dt swiss, black
grips: odi longneck st
chain: kmc, kool chain light
hubs: profile mini rear, rhd 3/8 race alloy,36h, 8t driver, black
        profile mini front, 3/8, 36h, aqua

bild folgt...


----------



## Bampedi (17. Mai 2007)

> ich glaub weiße naben sähen nich gut aus!



vllt auch: schwarze laufräder, naben im eingespeichten zustand lackieren sodass die speichen noch was mitkriegen und ein weißer sattel 

oder weiße naben kaufen und weißen sattel, rest schwarz. 

ich glaube er sollte sowas in der art tun


----------



## RISE (17. Mai 2007)

Ja, so ähnlich, nur ohne den weißen Sattel


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2007)

Ich wär auch für n weißen Sattel, kommt sicher gut.


----------



## D.S.G (17. Mai 2007)

klick 4Vote


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (17. Mai 2007)

also der sattel is ja in kombination mit dem rahmen nich grad das gelbe vom ei.

und unterschiedliche felgen sind auch nich grad up to date.
rest is halt guter standard

nach der großen ankündigung hätte ich jetz mehr erwartet...
ein bild von der antriebsseite wär auch nich schlecht

edit:

so nu kommts hier zum 17. mal rein


----------



## Domas (17. Mai 2007)

wie du wahrscheinlich erwartest meckere ich zunächst über den sattel(OPTIK, nicht funktionalität!!!)!
schönes rad sonst,


----------



## paule_p2 (17. Mai 2007)

lackierung sehr schön... aber WAS ZUR HÖLLE HAST DU DIR BEI DER SATTELVORRICHTUNG GEDACHT?! bitte... mach da ne sattelstütze ran... mit dem *ich kleb meinen sattel ans oberrohr* verschandelst du dir das ganze schöne rad!


----------



## derFisch (17. Mai 2007)

einmal partlist vom fly bidde. sieht klasse aus!


----------



## D.S.G (17. Mai 2007)

Teile	Gewicht:#

Rahmen: 	Flybikes Diablo Pundai  	2,6 KG			
Gabel:	Odyssey G.I. Fork	1,35 KG				
Laufräder:	ODYSSEY Hazard Wheel 	2,2 KG
Lenker:	Eastern Bikes Dragon 	0,74 KG
Vorbau:	FlyBikes Malaga	0.291 KG
Reifen:	Animal ASM 20" 2.1	1,4 KG
Schläuche:	La Finca BMX Schlauch	0,260
Sattel:	SNAFU Dunbar Sattel	0,315 KG
Sattelstütze:	Demolition BMX Seat Post	0,20 KG
Kurbel:	Eastern Bikes New Electron	1,58 KG
Kettenblatt:	Superstar Pimp Sprocket	0,54 KG
Bremse:	Odyssey Evolver BMX U-Brake	0,200 KG
Sattelklemme:	Mankind Sattelklemme Evelution 0,028KG
Kette:	KMC Kool Chain 	0.403 KG
Steuersatz: 	FSA Internal Headset	0,049 KG
Griffe: 	Odi Longneck	0.102 KG

		Gesamt:  12,6 KG


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> so nu kommts hier zum 17. mal rein




hat schonmal wesentlich besser ausgesehen. sattel mit kabelbindern am rahmen festgemacht? geht ma gar nicht.


----------



## K3KZ (17. Mai 2007)

Pegs ab 
Neue Griffe und ein neues Bremskabel! 
Naja,bewertets halt ma......
greetz


----------



## Bampedi (17. Mai 2007)

> hat schonmal wesentlich besser ausgesehen



ja stimm ich zu. wenns nachm aussehen geht hätte ich bei weiß+brakeless aufhören sollen...

mittlerweile gefällt mir aber brakeless nich mehr wirklich, macht auch keinen sinn im park find ich, und wenn ein rad wie das andere aussieht machts mir auch keinen spaß mehr.

habs jetz mal so gemacht weils für mich technische vorteile mit sich bringt zumal ich nich mehr gefahr laufe(glaub ich) mir die verdammte sattelspitze in die kniekehle zu rammen. wer son sattel slammed fährt wird wissen wovon ich spreche


----------



## oxoxo (18. Mai 2007)

-cedric- schrieb:


> hab leider noch kein bild von meinem 20 zöller, da mir noch einige teile fehlen aber ich poste schon einmal die part liste !
> 
> frame: fit aitken s3, black
> fork: sunday 2 morning, black
> ...



Bitte verschone uns mit deinen Wünschen. Fakten oder es hat hier nix zu zuchen. Zumal du deine Liste überall postest und sie sich ständig ändert.


----------



## Benh00re (18. Mai 2007)

zucker,salz,pfeffer oder so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (18. Mai 2007)

meine







slaggys


----------



## XenoX (18. Mai 2007)

hat das untere keine pedale?
ach doch ich sehn ihn xD
schöne farbe gefällt mir!


----------



## Raddon (19. Mai 2007)

So, noch ne übrig gebliebene, schwarze Felge eingespeicht und VR Nippel schwarz gelackt. So bleibts erstmal.


----------



## Bampedi (19. Mai 2007)

> So bleibts erstmal.



ach das denk ich auch immer...

aber ich find das rad gut


----------



## [email protected] (19. Mai 2007)

ich auch. schön schlicht.


----------



## Bampedi (19. Mai 2007)

gut ich will mich ma nich lumpen lassen...hier also auch noch rein ahahaha

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/5152/bild007mu9.jpg


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. Mai 2007)

alles schöne räder auf der seite!


----------



## L_AIR (20. Mai 2007)

jetzt nicht mehr ...






die Füße einfach ignorieren ^^
und der Sattel kommt natürlich noch runter und wird nach hinten geneigt


----------



## Benh00re (20. Mai 2007)

weil du weißt bestimmt auch warum ihn alle nach hinten neigen

achja raddons,bampedis und dem geilen affen dadrüber ... die haben schöne räder =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swirrl (20. Mai 2007)

@wannabe: richtig hammer geiles Bike das graue, seit langem wieder mal eins das mir wirklich richtig gut gefällt.


@Lair: es ist nicht das bike an sich was hässlich ist, aber es gibt so kleinigkeiten die das verschandeln, ich schreibs se jetzt nicht, weil du sicher weißt was ich meine


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (20. Mai 2007)

wollt fragen was ihr so für kettenblattgrößen an euren BMX  habt
 oder welche am besten ist?


----------



## Bampedi (20. Mai 2007)

> welches am besten ist?



fbm race sprocket.

was besseres gibts nich. danke.


----------



## L_AIR (20. Mai 2007)

Benh00re schrieb:


> weil du weißt bestimmt auch warum ihn alle nach hinten neigen



für wen haltet ihr mich?


----------



## Bampedi (20. Mai 2007)

bist du nich der kleine atze der gestern unbednigt meine schippe haben wollte um mir zu zeigen dass er besser trails baut als ich?

der hatte die gleiche moppe..

wenn ich dich verwechsel will ich nix gesagt haben


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (20. Mai 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> fbm race sprocket.
> 
> was besseres gibts nich. danke.



Danke für Antwort! wollte wissen welche KETTENBLATTGRÖßE am besten ist
und welche Kettenblattgröße ihr so an euren BMX habt?

thx im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (20. Mai 2007)

so neuer rahmen, reifen und vorbau.









die farbe wird bald geändert, weil die aufkleber übergelackt sind.

es kommt noch nen neuer lenker, ne bremse, sattel-sattelstützen combo und neue laufräder.

mfg


----------



## Trailst4R (20. Mai 2007)

> Danke für Antwort! wollte wissen welche KETTENBLATTGRÖßE am besten ist
> und welche Kettenblattgröße ihr so an euren BMX habt?



Schau wie viel Zähne dein Driver/Ritzel hinten hat.  Übersetzungen zwischen 2.5 und 3  fahren sich gut. 
(gängig sind  zbsp: 25vorn 9hinten, 28 - 10, 30-11 )


----------



## paule_p2 (20. Mai 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> fbm race sprocket.
> 
> was besseres gibts nich. danke.






doooooooch Tree, Tree is besser!


----------



## nobeleden (20. Mai 2007)

27-10 is au net schlecht...

ich kenn jemand der 36-10 fährt das is nich mehr schön ey


----------



## RISE (20. Mai 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> doooooooch Tree, Tree is besser!



Unschlagbar!


----------



## Harry's onFord (20. Mai 2007)

Hey Souly schönes Radl.
Freu mich schon auf die ersten runden inna Halle

MFG Harry

PS:Bis 30 Zähne is Tree das schönste und kleiner als 30t das Superstar/St. Martin.


----------



## -cedric- (20. Mai 2007)

oxoxo schrieb:


> Bitte verschone uns mit deinen Wünschen. Fakten oder es hat hier nix zu zuchen. Zumal du deine Liste überall postest und sie sich ständig ändert.



keine wünsche... 80% der teile sind schon vorhanden, kannst meins und alex seins, dann in 2-3 wochen betrachten, sobald es komplett aufgebaut ist! und weshalb sich meine liste nochmals geändert hat, "die ich übrigens nur auf traildevils hatte und im ibc, um vielleicht noch einen hilfreichen input zu kriegen", hab ich ich ja dem herrn bikeagent zu verdanken!


----------



## Trailst4R (20. Mai 2007)

naja "teuer = exot?"

aber wird auf jeden Fall ein hammer Rad der Liste nach.


----------



## -cedric- (21. Mai 2007)

wird schon nicht billig und so... da ich aber auf fit gut prozente hab und den rest mit einem kollegen bei empire bestellt habe ist es noch zu ertragen mit dem preis!


----------



## King Jens one (21. Mai 2007)

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Odsy Womboldt Kurbel gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (21. Mai 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Odsy Womboldt Kurbel gemacht?




der cluster soll an der wombolt öfters kaputt gehn... geht aber auf garantie soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Raddon (21. Mai 2007)

Hält bis jetzt.



paule_p2 schrieb:


> der cluster soll an der wombolt öfters kaputt gehn... geht aber auf garantie soweit ich weiß.



Das macht genau garnix, wenn der kaputtgeht.


----------



## Bampedi (21. Mai 2007)

> Das macht genau garnix, wenn der kaputtgeht.



doch das macht genau das, was das ding verhindern sollte: der arm rutscht auf der achse hin und her als wäre er mit sommerreifen in blitzeis geraten.

frag ma "trailstar" atzen...der is zu faul was zu schreiben, hatte aber genug stress damit


----------



## Raddon (22. Mai 2007)

Dann ist sie falsch montiert, ich nehme an mit zu wenig Spacern. Wenn man sich die ganze Konstruktion vor Augen führt, sieht man, dass es völlig unerheblich ist, ob die Keile miteinander verbunden sind oder nicht.


----------



## Trailst4R (22. Mai 2007)

Raddon schrieb:


> Dann ist sie falsch montiert, ich nehme an mit zu wenig Spacern. Wenn man sich die ganze Konstruktion vor Augen führt, sieht man, dass es völlig unerheblich ist, ob die Keile miteinander verbunden sind oder nicht.



Hab eine der ersten Wombolts die es gab hier, würde sie generell schon empfehlen. Wenn die richtig drin funktionniert is sie echt geil. Leicht , stabil , Ersatzteile von Odyssey gibts auf jeden Fall , Einbau is echt 5Minuten fast gemacht. Gibt eigentlich auch nix falsch zumachen dabei. 

Aber hatte auch Probleme mit dem Ding. Nach dem sie einmal krumm war nach 3Monaten oder so ging mit dem alten Wedge gar nichts mehr.

Zuwenig Spacer warens auf keinen Fall. War immer bis es auf der Achse anfängt mit der kantigen Form aufgespacert.

Ich glaub zwar auch, dass das ziemlich egal is ob der Wedge ganz is oder nicht, aber bei mir hat das nachdem er in einzelteilen war und innen drin auch kaputt war nicht mehr gehalten... hab lange mit dem alten Wedge rumprobiert aber irgendwann dann aufgegeben.
Hab dann n neuen bestellt für 5. Seitdem alles wieder einwandfrei. Aber der neue Wedge is irgendwie auch aus nem anderen Metall als der den ich am Anfang mit der Kurbel bekommen hab.

Ich würd trotzdem weiterhin zu ihr raten.


----------



## Stirni (22. Mai 2007)

Raddon schrieb:


> Hält bis jetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> Das macht genau garnix, wenn der kaputtgeht.



stimmt

is bei mir auch nach einer woche kaputt gebrochen und es macht absolut 0


----------



## Trailst4R (22. Mai 2007)

Neue Farben:


----------



## paule_p2 (22. Mai 2007)

schwarz wars schöner


----------



## Bampedi (22. Mai 2007)

> schwarz wars schöner



meine rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sup dude? (22. Mai 2007)

so clean, sieht super aus


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (22. Mai 2007)

ich finde diesen braunton ansprechend


----------



## grisley freak (22. Mai 2007)

@ Trailst4R !! wat ne super geniale Farbe   !!    ist das rost braun O. ne selbst gemischte  ??? mfg


----------



## Trailst4R (22. Mai 2007)

So is viel schöner als nur schwarz find ich. Und die Farbe heißt bei uns im Baumarkt "Schokomatt - Seidenbraun".


----------



## Raddon (22. Mai 2007)

Glänzend wäre es noch einen Tick schöner.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2007)

das rad is einfach genial, mehr gibts dazu nich zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KVA! SIR! (22. Mai 2007)

sockel vernünftig entfernen
und du hast ne hübsche Tortenschleuder


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Mai 2007)

rad


----------



## -cedric- (22. Mai 2007)

good work...


----------



## BMX-1337 (23. Mai 2007)

jo ich hab hier auch noch eine sehr günstige 20'' Waffe,
hab jetzt aber vorne eine odyssey evolver...
bremsleitung ist trotzdem schrott,
liegt das an den felgen?
weil die sind absoluter dreck -.-


----------



## King Jens one (23. Mai 2007)

Felt ist ja peinlich und dann noch der Stadleraufkleber! Hast kein Geld kauf dir FELT! Wenn nicht hält wars wohl FELT!!!!


----------



## grisley freak (23. Mai 2007)

@ Trailst 4R !! danke - werd mal schauen was ich so mit der farbe so anstellen werde !!!!!!!


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (23. Mai 2007)

@ bmx 1337 
der sattel is ja echt groß, würd lieber neuen kaufen.
vorderbremse kannste auch ausbauen, brauch man echt nicht.


----------



## BMX-1337 (23. Mai 2007)

King Jens one schrieb:


> Felt ist ja peinlich und dann noch der Stadleraufkleber! Hast kein Geld kauf dir FELT! Wenn nicht hält wars wohl FELT!!!!



der aufkleber ist jetzt ab
und geld hab ich trotzdem nicht
und wenn man eine grundlage braucht
ist son bmx die beste lösung,
hab kein bock 2 sommer auf geld zu warten.
und wie schon gesagt, ich ersetzte ein teil nach dem
anderen , dann spielt es auch keine rolle
ob es von felt ist oder nicht,
die meißten teile sind eh von anderen firmen


----------



## BMX-1337 (23. Mai 2007)

@bunnyhopper92
die vorderbremse kann ich auch nach hinten bauen,
mach ich wenn ich meinen rotor abbaue =)
auf der strasse brauch ich erstmal eine damit ich die ganzen kleinen
kinder nicht totfahre =)


----------



## King Jens one (23. Mai 2007)

wethepeople kompletträder sind ein Grundlage oder eastern bikes aber ich halte persönlich nix von Felt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMX-1337 (23. Mai 2007)

jo is ja auch ok, aber wenn nur noch der rahmen übrig bleibt...
und sollte der mal brechen *hust*, obwohl ich totaler anfänger bin,
dann werde ich mir auch etwas vernünftiges kaufen, versprochen


----------



## nobeleden (26. Mai 2007)

aktuelle partlist:

rahmen: eastern
Vorbau: eastern fk( bald shadow attack)
Lenker: United squad 7,75
Gabel: eastern atom
Kurbeln: eastern (bald wtp royal)
Pedale: Animal hamilton weiß bb
Vr: eastern nabe auf alex felge mit billig speichen
Hr: Wtp nabe auf sun rhyno lite chrom mit odyssey speichen(in nächster zeit wtp supreme mit duralectra)
satteldysse aitken
sattelstange: eastern bald fit
reifen: vr demolition trail slayer hr: khe pemium mac2 park
bremskabel: odyssey linear slic schwarz
griffe: animal
kettenblatt: profile imperial 27t
bremse: hombre
kette:kmc


----------



## Bampedi (26. Mai 2007)

mittlerweile wieder mit kassette + 10T und jetz mit slam

dieses coaster gedöns is ne lustige spielerei aber taugt mir garnich mehr...


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. Mai 2007)

fand es mit dem senior viel schöner


----------



## sup dude? (26. Mai 2007)

phoenix

bin noch nicht ganz fertig damit =)
danke an Trailst4R, fuer die färbetips =)


----------



## Trailst4R (26. Mai 2007)

das mit sattelstütze und sattel hätte ich nicht gemacht
sonst cool!

bampedipferd is auch cool.


----------



## Marzokka (26. Mai 2007)

Jetz ohne Rotor <3

EDIT: Ui groß, sry


----------



## derdani (27. Mai 2007)

par neue sachen dran


----------



## Domas (27. Mai 2007)

:O wasn das fürn sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Mai 2007)

schickes satteldesign


----------



## Harry's onFord (28. Mai 2007)

Hey Dani, schickes Sportgerät aber tu mir den gefallen und bau dir einen Sattel ran und sei es nen Ody Junior.

Harry


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (28. Mai 2007)




----------



## WaldChiller (28. Mai 2007)

derdani schrieb:


> par neue sachen dran



Sehr geile Farbe die brauch ich auch


----------



## derdani (28. Mai 2007)

vielen dank mädels, sattel is aus nem "destiny" pullover selber bezogen


----------



## Pulle666 (28. Mai 2007)

@mr.mitchell:schönes rad,scheiss foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3KZ (31. Mai 2007)

Bitte verbesserungsvorschöäge!!!
THX


----------



## Nathol (31. Mai 2007)

Keine Dirtreifen und Chromnippel.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Mai 2007)

Mein BMX-Schätzchen mit (noch) zu langem Bremskabel...


----------



## kona shreder (31. Mai 2007)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Mein BMX-Schätzchen mit (noch) zu langem Bremskabel...



schönes bike


----------



## Slim_Shady (31. Mai 2007)

Warum zu langes Bremskabel? Und die Pedale... Find die voll ätzend, so gar kein Grip und so :/


----------



## Bernie123456789 (31. Mai 2007)

ne eigentlich...schon allein weils n felt is... und außerdem, was is bitte an dem kabel zu lang?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Juni 2007)

das mit dem Kabel kann man auf dem Bild nicht genau erkennen das ist echt noch zu lang...

@ slim shady die Pedalen werden gegen Demolition Pedale getauscht...

@Bernie  an sich ist der Rahmen geil relativ leicht und stabil


----------



## Hund (3. Juni 2007)

echt schöne bikes muss auch mal bilt von meiem machen


----------



## *Jansen* (3. Juni 2007)




----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Juni 2007)

super BMX, is ja auch nen addict
mit aber ein bisschen zuu dirty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-B-C (3. Juni 2007)




----------



## King Jens one (3. Juni 2007)

mein kleines Schwarzes


----------



## Slim_Shady (5. Juni 2007)

Meins  Kommt aber noch Sattel Pedale und HR Mantel


----------



## *Souly* (6. Juni 2007)

nen update: nur klarlack und schwarze speichen...


----------



## D.S.G (6. Juni 2007)




----------



## blinky53 (7. Juni 2007)

sieht echt schick aus das Gelb Bike


----------



## RISE (7. Juni 2007)

@Slim:

Richtig schick geworden!


----------



## Dnoizer (7. Juni 2007)

@D.S.G: Sehr geiles Bike, fein fein!

Auch n kleines update:
28t DK Light, rote Shadow Barends (passend zur nabe), GTX Rotor, KMC Light und Lenker wieder in Rahmenfarbe.


----------



## DirtStreet (9. Juni 2007)

Schickes bike,
nur gefällt mir die Farbe nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (10. Juni 2007)

3 echt schicke räder !!!


----------



## K3KZ (13. Juni 2007)

@ D.S.G Der Bomb im hintergrund is echt toll!!!!!^^
Neee,absolut schönes Rad 

@Dnoizer: Deins is auch voll schick!!!!Bloß die Farbe spricht mich net so an  

greez


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (14. Juni 2007)

läuft


----------



## bmxboys (14. Juni 2007)

das meine alte mbx





habegetauscht gegen chromen s&M bmx, der hammer


----------



## RISE (14. Juni 2007)

Chrom hin ode her, ich hätte das United behalten.


----------



## otwo (14. Juni 2007)

diese bikes-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dnoizer (14. Juni 2007)

ich hätte es auch nicht getauscht. finde das united um welten besser


----------



## Stirni (14. Juni 2007)

finde alle beide sehr hässlich


----------



## Trailst4R (14. Juni 2007)

hast du das erste rad gegen das 2. getauscht oder nur den rahmen?

oberes gefällt, unteres nicht so uch wenn s&m sehr fett is.


----------



## King Jens one (14. Juni 2007)

ich hätte das united auch behalten. Aber naja muss jeder selber wissen!


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (14. Juni 2007)

wieso hast du das 1. Bmx Getausht 
dass ist doch viel besser als das 2.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (15. Juni 2007)

ich hÃ¤tt auch das erste beahlten... schon allein wegen dem hÃ¤sslichen kettenbltt und dem sattel vom 2. sieht aus wien bmx fÃ¼r 80â¬ ausm baumarkt^^


----------



## Aceface (15. Juni 2007)

der verarscht uns sicher nur...


----------



## K3KZ (17. Juni 2007)

neeee,ich glaub,der der hat sich verschrieben und die Bilder falschrum reingestell 
greetz


----------



## Vollblutbiker (17. Juni 2007)




----------



## RISE (17. Juni 2007)

Sher schick, Würfelventilkappen und GLand müssten nicht sein, aber das ist nich mein Bier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (17. Juni 2007)

kette und kettenblatt müsste aber sien :-D
warum haste hinten kein peg?


----------



## Vollblutbiker (17. Juni 2007)

zu faul gewesen, es wieder ran zu tun

gland is optisch net so aber funzen tut er erste sahne


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. Juni 2007)




----------



## paule_p2 (19. Juni 2007)

netter versuch dem momentanen trend zu folgen... leider mehr schlecht als recht.


----------



## rLr (19. Juni 2007)

finds Hammer geil


----------



## RISE (20. Juni 2007)

Sieht schick aus, sogar der Sattel.


----------



## -RMX- (23. Juni 2007)

mein neues Fit, war zwar schon da aber jetzt hallt noch mal meins


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2007)

warum wieder schwarze beläge? oder einfach nur angemalt?


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (23. Juni 2007)

ja stangen rad halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (23. Juni 2007)

hahahahahaha wie zur hölle soll denn der rotor funktionieren???


----------



## fashizzel (23. Juni 2007)

super slick cable deluxe 2000


----------



## -RMX- (24. Juni 2007)

also erstmal ein paar dinge: ich bin BMX neueinsteiger und hab das rad erst seit nen paar tagen 2. die beläge waren schon immer so  is nicht das selbe rad wie oben . 3. der rotor funktioniert perfekt und ich find ihn ganz lustig beim barspin machen (und wer das prinzip von nem rotor nicht vertseht, zum beispiel bampedi, der tut mit echt leid 4. @bampedi: ich würd auch mal gern was von dir sehen, dein "high end" rad zum beispiel! aber ich denke das traust du dich nicht was in der öffentlichkeit zu zeigen, stimmts? naja einfach auf andere einmeckern und selber nix machen das sind immer die besten, die die nix drauf haben   naja und wegen stangenrad: ok ich werd sicher noch ein paar sachen dran machen, schon klar aber ich habs ja noch nich lang und im moment taugts super für mich. oder ist man als einteiger nicht gut bedient mit dem rad?


----------



## Bampedi (24. Juni 2007)

verdammt. du hast mich durchschaut


----------



## KingsCrown (24. Juni 2007)

Also bampedis Rad war mit Abstand am öftesten hier in dem Thread (berechtigterweise)


----------



## Vollblutbiker (24. Juni 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> also erstmal ein paar dinge: ich bin BMX neueinsteiger und hab das rad erst seit nen paar tagen 2. die beläge waren schon immer so  is nicht das selbe rad wie oben . 3. der rotor funktioniert perfekt und ich find ihn ganz lustig beim barspin machen (und wer das prinzip von nem rotor nicht vertseht, zum beispiel bampedi, der tut mit echt leid 4. @bampedi: ich würd auch mal gern was von dir sehen, dein "high end" rad zum beispiel! aber ich denke das traust du dich nicht was in der öffentlichkeit zu zeigen, stimmts? naja einfach auf andere einmeckern und selber nix machen das sind immer die besten, die die nix drauf haben   naja und wegen stangenrad: ok ich werd sicher noch ein paar sachen dran machen, schon klar aber ich habs ja noch nich lang und im moment taugts super für mich. oder ist man als einteiger nicht gut bedient mit dem rad?



meld dich bitte HIER an und geh hier weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (24. Juni 2007)

Ich würde gerne mal den Vorteil wissen warum mache Leute (komme darauf weil pSyChOgRiNsEr es so hat) den Sattel so steil stellen das man: 

1. Sich nicht mehr hinsetzten kann, was beim bmx´en ja auch nicht notwendig ist aber den kann man ihn auch anstänig montieren 
2. Wenn man mal von der Pedale abrutscht voll das ding in Arsch haut.
3. Bei längeren fahrten impotent wird  
4. Aussehen tuts ja wohl echt kacke

Ich persöhnlich hab meinen Sattel in eine relativ geraden Stellung so das man auch noch mal im sitzen fahren kann wobei das bei meinem bmx auch nicht so angehnem ist vor 11 jahren hat man anscheinden von Polsterung noch nicht allzu viel gewusst (Hartplastic)

mfg Chrische


----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2007)

mehr beinfreiheit bei tricks...freund meinte so geht turndown wesentlich besser


----------



## chrische (24. Juni 2007)

> mehr beinfreiheit bei tricks...freund meinte so geht turndown wesentlich besser


Naja das ist kein Argument denn könnte man auch den Sattel rausnehmen und das Loch zu schweissen.


----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2007)

dann könnte man aber schlecht bei anderen sachen den sattel klemmen


----------



## -RMX- (24. Juni 2007)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> meld dich bitte HIER an und geh hier weg



super seite, schau ich mir mal an, bay mtb-news...hallo bmx forum...da gibt es wenigstens keinen bampedi....hoff ich mal


----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2007)

tüss und danke


----------



## Trailst4R (24. Juni 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> super seite, schau ich mir mal an, bay mtb-news...hallo bmx forum...da gibt es wenigstens keinen bampedi....hoff ich mal



is echt besser da


----------



## Bampedi (24. Juni 2007)

> da gibt es wenigstens keinen bampedi....



ich kann dir progamer versichern dass ich mich dort niemals zu wort melden werde!

pfadfinderehrenwort


----------



## -RMX- (24. Juni 2007)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> is echt besser da



stimmt sogar   naja als BMXer, wieso auch mtb forum


----------



## -RMX- (24. Juni 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> ich kann dir progamer versichern dass ich mich dort niemals zu wort melden werde!
> 
> pfadfinderehrenwort



dann sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. Juni 2007)

chrische schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal den Vorteil wissen warum mache Leute (komme darauf weil pSyChOgRiNsEr es so hat) den Sattel so steil stellen das man:
> 
> 1. Sich nicht mehr hinsetzten kann, was beim bmx´en ja auch nicht notwendig ist aber den kann man ihn auch anstänig montieren
> 2. Wenn man mal von der Pedale abrutscht voll das ding in Arsch haut.
> ...




Wirklich sehr schön, dass du uns an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lässt. Nun aber schnell zurück in den Wald mit dir, ja?


----------



## Vollblutbiker (24. Juni 2007)

hmm sind ja super argumente, wenn ich mal wieder ne radtour am rhein mach, mach ich den sattel einfach gerade, damit ich nich impotent werde beim im sitzen treten...mim sattel bis zum anschlag


----------



## AerO (24. Juni 2007)

ok, ich lass es..
alles waldorfschule hier. malt n bild, oder tanzt euren namen.


----------



## F4ll3N (24. Juni 2007)

köstlich hier, RMX merkt noch nicht mal das er verarscht wird. Achja danke selten so gelacht!


----------



## paule_p2 (24. Juni 2007)

F4ll3N schrieb:


> köstlich hier, RMX merkt noch nicht mal das er verarscht wird. Achja danke selten so gelacht!




toll jetzt hastes verraten... das wär hier noch so 3 tage lang weitergegangen...






chrische schrieb:


> Naja das ist kein Argument denn könnte man auch den Sattel rausnehmen und das Loch zu schweissen.



es soll sogar leute geben die ihren sattel am rahmen festgeschweist haben... naja deine argumentation war nicht sehr sinnvoll... vergleich mal den Schmerzfaktor wenn du auf nen platiksattel landest und wenn du einfach nur auf nem rohr landest... am besten noch wenn das sitzrohr noch 3 cm oben raussteht.


----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2007)

locker


----------



## Vollblutbiker (24. Juni 2007)

psst, vielleicht hat ers ja doch noch nich gemerkt


----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2007)

also alle nochma ruhig wenn er kommt!


----------



## chrische (24. Juni 2007)

Mein Vergleich bezog sich übringens darauf, dass wenn man den Sattel entweder hoch gestellt 
hat oder das man kein hat das beides weh tut ist mir klar. Darum hab ich auch gesagt wenn 
man denn Sattel so hoch stellt kann man ihn genauso gut rausnehmen 



> Wirklich sehr schön, dass du uns an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lässt. Nun aber schnell zurück in den Wald mit dir, ja?


ja das sowieso aber glaub nicht das du mir was erzählen kannst ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2007)

is das eiegntlich nich schei§§ egal?


----------



## chrische (24. Juni 2007)

Schade jetzt hatte ich ganz vergessen mein bmx zu posten.






Naja halt 11 Jahre alt  
nur der Lenker ist neu! wobei der auf dem Bild mir auch entschieden zu weit vorne ist aber egal.


----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2007)

joa is geil


----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. Juni 2007)

chrische schrieb:


> ja das sowieso aber glaub nicht dass du mir was erzählen kannst ja!



Nein, natürlich nicht. Wie könnte ich ...


----------



## Slim_Shady (25. Juni 2007)

So update^^


----------



## L_AIR (25. Juni 2007)

die schwarzen speichen rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (25. Juni 2007)

gabelschaft kürzen und den sattel in eine nicht so rektal einführbar fördernde stellung bringen.


----------



## Trailst4R (25. Juni 2007)

dito


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (25. Juni 2007)

du kriegst den sattel doch voll in ar§ch wenn du falsch landest


----------



## Slim_Shady (25. Juni 2007)

Ich finds ok so  Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt


----------



## Trailst4R (26. Juni 2007)

sattel is zu steil


----------



## KVA! SIR! (26. Juni 2007)




----------



## derFisch (26. Juni 2007)

isset!


----------



## Domas (26. Juni 2007)

tschüsch kvasir, seeehr geil!


----------



## RISE (26. Juni 2007)

Schick. Wieviele Rahmen hattest du innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate? 10?


----------



## Bampedi (26. Juni 2007)

generation golf lässt grüßen.

demnächst kommt noch ein verspiegelter unterboden hinzu mitm airbrush drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KVA! SIR! (26. Juni 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Schick. Wieviele Rahmen hattest du innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate? 10?


3
Mono - gerissen und geschweißt -> Verkauft
Failure - Steuerrohr kaputt -> Ersetzt bekommen
Ovoid - Heile, aber das Angebot für den FBM konnte ich nicht ablehnen. Hab weniger als die hälfte vom Preis bezahlt...



Bampedi schrieb:


> generation golf lässt grüßen.
> 
> demnächst kommt noch ein verspiegelter unterboden hinzu mitm airbrush drauf...



Airbrush kommt tatsächlich...
Die Farbe ist ein Traum...
Aber ich arbeite auch hart für mein Geld, also nehme ich mir heraus, mir ab und an was schönes zu leisten!


----------



## RISE (26. Juni 2007)

KVA! SIR! schrieb:


> 3
> Mono - gerissen und geschweißt -> Verkauft
> Failure - Steuerrohr kaputt -> Ersetzt bekommen
> Ovoid - Heile, aber das Angebot für den FBM konnte ich nicht ablehnen. Hab weniger als die hälfte vom Preis bezahlt...
> ...



Bei dem Angebot hätt ich auch zugeschlagen.


----------



## I bins d i bins (26. Juni 2007)

richtig gut


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2007)

kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Trailst4R (26. Juni 2007)

die rahmenfarbe is ultra!


----------



## derdani (27. Juni 2007)




----------



## Bampedi (27. Juni 2007)

also ein fahrrad ist das nicht...


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Juni 2007)

da fehlt wohl noch was dazu.....

sieht aber schon fett aus!!


----------



## derdani (27. Juni 2007)

lang lebe das schweißgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (27. Juni 2007)

naja besser als mit kabelbinder aber trozdem find ichs nich besonders berauschend


----------



## Trailst4R (28. Juni 2007)

sattel ranschweißen find ich untight


----------



## Bampedi (28. Juni 2007)

hab gehört du hast bilder von sonem tighten gelben...die kannst ja ma herzeigen...da is das ja so ähnlich gelöst <3


----------



## Trailst4R (28. Juni 2007)

das da?






bampedis aktuelles


----------



## Bampedi (28. Juni 2007)

oh ja.

aber mach doch keine halben sachen und warte bis es fertig is.

:>


----------



## Trailst4R (28. Juni 2007)

falscher link oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie123456789 (28. Juni 2007)

also das mit den kabelbindern sieht ma echt schice aus^^


----------



## Bampedi (28. Juni 2007)

edit: is ja nur übergang bis ich es richtig installiere...

sattel wird irgendwann ge-"wedge"d


----------



## m&o (28. Juni 2007)

manch einer erkennts vielleicht


----------



## paule_p2 (28. Juni 2007)

ah der kleine mo ist da, mach ma das rücklicht ab... auserdem sieht das rad in echt besser aus.


----------



## Marzokka (29. Juni 2007)

Mein Trendrad *!*


----------



## RISE (29. Juni 2007)

Cool, ein BMX mit dem Radstand von nem Demo 9


----------



## ZoMa (29. Juni 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> edit: is ja nur übergang bis ich es richtig installiere...
> 
> sattel wird irgendwann ge-"wedge"d



Meine Fresse, ihr seid doch nicht mehr ganz dicht.. Könnte jetzt mal das Wort "Trendhure" fallen lassen, aber das wäre noch viel zu Niveaubehaftet. Geht lieber wieder in den Garten, rutschen!


----------



## genzi (29. Juni 2007)

schöne farben sind das ja nich!!!!


----------



## AerO (29. Juni 2007)




----------



## alöx (29. Juni 2007)

Sehr geil! Auch die lila Bremse in Kombination mit den Naben. Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzokka (29. Juni 2007)

Geiloo, aber Sattel vllt n biiissl zu steil, meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Bampedi (29. Juni 2007)

> Meine Fresse, ihr seid doch nicht mehr ganz dicht.. Könnte jetzt mal das Wort "Trendhure" fallen lassen, aber das wäre noch viel zu Niveaubehaftet. Geht lieber wieder in den Garten, rutschen



heul doch

warum gehst du so ab? is doch nich dein fahrrad glaub ich...

edit: uhhh das fit...uhhh schön.


----------



## Bulls1992 (29. Juni 2007)

Ja das ist meins:


----------



## Stirni (29. Juni 2007)

bild fehlt


----------



## RISE (29. Juni 2007)

Es ist schick, aber ich fands in schwarz schöner. Jetzt vermittelt es mir eine gewissen Unschuld und ich werde damit nich leben können.


----------



## j.e.t. (29. Juni 2007)

AerO schrieb:


>


aaaalter


----------



## Trailst4R (29. Juni 2007)

richtig geil!


----------



## fashizzel (29. Juni 2007)

alta, haste den lenker aber ganzschön gekürzt.


----------



## I bins d i bins (29. Juni 2007)

sehr sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (29. Juni 2007)

verdammt


----------



## MasterOfBMX (29. Juni 2007)

AerO schrieb:


>



Wasn das fürn Lenker? Sieht ja mal hammer geil aus!

thx MasterOfBMX (lol)


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2007)

zu gut das rad, wirklich genial!


----------



## King Jens one (29. Juni 2007)

trendkarre!


----------



## Bampedi (29. Juni 2007)

ich trau mich garnich den kotzbrocken hier zu posten irgendwie...aber was solls






irgendwie suboptimal. vorallem der rahmen.

edit: ~14 kilo...von trend kann also nich die rede sein


----------



## Lizard.King (29. Juni 2007)

was sollen diese hellblauen/türkisen stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (29. Juni 2007)

irritieren...


----------



## Lizard.King (29. Juni 2007)

die würdich lieber ganz schnell wieder weg machen

btw: cool, dein rad folgt nicht dem trend. da macht es nichts dass es 3-5kg zuviel wiegt.
hauptsache du bist alternativ


----------



## Bampedi (29. Juni 2007)

samma willst du nich lieber wieder in die mtb ecke verschwinden?!

ich mein ja nur, auf jeden zug aufspringen der dich grad weiterbringt is ja auch schwach...

mal is trend kacc, mal is alles andere kacc, so wie man überheblichen leuten die aus gutem grund nen diss abgelassen haben grad ans bein pinkeln kann wa?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2007)

ich will ehrlich sein, das rad hat schon um welten besser ausgesehen!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. Juni 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> samma willst du nich lieber wieder in die mtb ecke verschwinden?!
> 
> ich mein ja nur, auf jeden zug aufspringen der dich grad weiterbringt is ja auch schwach...
> 
> mal is trend kacc, mal is alles andere kacc, so wie man überheblichen leuten die aus gutem grund nen diss abgelassen haben grad ans bein pinkeln kann wa?



1:0


----------



## Lizard.King (29. Juni 2007)

wieso 1:0

1. fahre ich immoment mehr bmx als mtb

2. lese ich deine beiträge und muss mich aus psychischen gründen dazu äussern, tut mir leid

3. das wort "trend" einzig und allein ist kacc. natürlich ist ein leichtes rad besser als ein schweres. Du lässt dich doch auch nicht mit HIV infizieren, nur weil die meisten Leute gesund sind (ok, schlechter vergleich)

4. ich hab nichts gegen dich aber du bist seit einem jahr der erste typ in dem ganzen scheiss forum hier der mir durch seine art negativ auffällt, deshalb muss ich wieder reagieren

5. dein rad sieht immomnet einfach nur derbe ******** aus

edit: ich werd mich von jetzt an zurückhalten, du bist auch schon auf der ignore list damit hätten wir dasproblem gelöst


----------



## I bins d i bins (30. Juni 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> ich trau mich garnich den kotzbrocken hier zu posten irgendwie...aber was solls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da ich ja angeblich auch n kleines farbproblem habe kann man es mir nich übel nehmen aber ich finds garnich hässlich, spricht mich viel mehr an. 

und jetzt macht euch wieder locker hier.


----------



## KingsCrown (30. Juni 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> wieso 1:0
> 
> 1. fahre ich immoment mehr bmx als mtb
> 
> ...



1. trend? scheinbar ja

3. siehe 1

4. es gibt viele typen die müll labern. der obengenannte kandidat ist noch im rahmen 

5. subjektiv - sah zwar mal besser aus aber irgendwie hat es was


----------



## Lizard.King (30. Juni 2007)

klar ich fahr aus trend bmx
dann finden mich alle voll toll und ich mich selbst am allertollsten. hauptsächlich fahre ich aber bmx weil ich nicht streeten kann und es soviele DH-Strecken hier in der Nähe gibt. meine fresse

jetzt mach ich mich wirklich locker aber dieses hirnlose kommentar hätteste dir echt sparen können


----------



## KingsCrown (30. Juni 2007)

wollts einfach mal loswerden. war nicht unbedingt böse gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (30. Juni 2007)

ihr seid alle scheiße...


----------



## Hertener (30. Juni 2007)

Oh, misanthrope Phase?


----------



## KingsCrown (30. Juni 2007)

Yuhu noch mehr Konfliktpotenzial


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Juni 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> ich trau mich garnich den kotzbrocken hier zu posten irgendwie...aber was solls
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm bis auf dem rahmen ( hinterbau) gefällts.


----------



## Bampedi (30. Juni 2007)

keine sorge, rahmen is sowieso nur noch ein vorrübergehender platzhalter der mir dabei hilft die teile nicht zu verlieren...


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Juni 2007)

farbschema find ich ok, rahmen is echt n bissl kacke. freu mich auf den neuen


----------



## RISE (30. Juni 2007)

Macneil Rahmen sind gut. Ist halt nicht mehr der neueste, aber das macht ja nichts. Farblich find ich den Kontrast mit dem blau ziemlich schick.


----------



## Bampedi (30. Juni 2007)

> Ist halt nicht mehr der neueste, aber das macht ja nichts



genau dieser gedanke war für den aufbau des rades der anstoß.

mittlerweile seh ich es nich mehr so. wollte ja unbedingt mal den rotor ausprobieren(gyrotabs) und irgendwie sagt mir das teil garnich zu. 1-finger-hebel is auch eher suboptimal bei den vielen kabeln und der großen reibung.

mit neuer "basis" dann wieder normales kabel.(und ca. 2 kilo weniger gewicht)


----------



## wannabe (4. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## genzi (4. Juli 2007)

schön clean 

ma ne frage du hast odyssey twisted plastic pedale, sind die gut?
(grip,felxt das pedal???)


----------



## wannabe (4. Juli 2007)

also für 11 euro sind die top, grip ist sagen wir ok, felxen tun sie glaub auch nicht wirklich, sind recht gutes material.

einfach mal 11 euro investieren und testen


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. Juli 2007)

Soweit ich weiß, sind sie im Moment nicht lieferbar - Bestände bei den Shops restlos ausverkauft.


----------



## Son (4. Juli 2007)

jop, is korrekt, glaub in 1-2 wochen wieder lieferbar


----------



## I bins d i bins (4. Juli 2007)

sehr geiles rad


----------



## blkmrkt (5. Juli 2007)

Race BMX sind hier zwar nicht so gern gesehn aber mir egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (5. Juli 2007)

ach erzähl doch nich...

das is ja wohl ein hammer gefährt. ein bild im profil wär noch viel besser


----------



## blkmrkt (5. Juli 2007)

so hier bitte:


----------



## Bampedi (5. Juli 2007)

danke vielmals, hammer gerät.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (5. Juli 2007)

LÄUFT


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (5. Juli 2007)

Schöne schuhe *lol*

das bike is auch sehr geil


----------



## bmxboys (5. Juli 2007)

blkmrkt schrieb:


> so hier bitte:



hammer teil, sehr schön, S&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&MS&M
  nur der Sattel verhunzt das BMX etwas, sonst sehr geil, lovin it!!!


----------



## Hedonist (6. Juli 2007)

3:1er


----------



## Bampedi (6. Juli 2007)

12 glatt


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (6. Juli 2007)

bis auf sattel fett


----------



## wannabe (6. Juli 2007)

die bmx in raw dominieren
oohhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_P (6. Juli 2007)

jo freds und bampedis sind hammer.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (6. Juli 2007)

raw is the law haha


----------



## streetfighter85 (7. Juli 2007)

raw rockt


----------



## WaldChiller (7. Juli 2007)




----------



## Bampedi (7. Juli 2007)

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/797/bild099kh7.jpg

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/515/bild097xs7.jpg

bessere reifen, besserer sattel, besseres bremssystem, bessere bilder

(ja ich hab zu viel zeit und langeweile...bilder nur weils link weil wir ja nich fluten wollen und so)


----------



## RISE (7. Juli 2007)

Pornischis.


----------



## Lizard.King (7. Juli 2007)

das is jetzt echt ma der burner


----------



## AerO (7. Juli 2007)

fands mit single cable deutlich besser. sattel passt immernoch nicht.
single cable, aitken seat und fertig ist der trailboss.


----------



## der Digge (7. Juli 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/797/bild099kh7.jpg
> 
> http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/515/bild097xs7.jpg
> 
> ...



sach ma, fährst du mit deinem Rad eigentlich auch? ich mein so oft wie du das lackierst oder umbaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (7. Juli 2007)

nö.

war in letzter zeit klausurtechnisch ein wenig eingespannt und davor hab ich ne kleine verletzungspause von 8 monaten oder so eingelegt und so kommt eins zum anderen.

in den ferien, sollte es mal aufhören zu regnen, werd ich mich aber sicherlich ein paar mal aufraffen und in den betonpark fahren

edit:



> single cable, aitken seat und fertig ist der trailboss



ich weiss nich ich weiss nich. sollten sie nächste woche beim flair einen haben vllt.


----------



## nobeleden (7. Juli 2007)

trailst4r hr

nächsten monat kommt dann der neue rahmen,kurbel etc.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (8. Juli 2007)

Hier mein Bike:

http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/3244/foto007np4.jpg

thx MasterOfBMX (lol)


----------



## Bampedi (8. Juli 2007)

ich finds gut.

jedoch würd ich die pegs abmachen oder nur auf einer seite dran lassen. aber wenns dir taugt...


----------



## Trailst4R (8. Juli 2007)

was soll dieses thxmasterofbmx(lol) ?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (8. Juli 2007)

Das ist witzig, die ausm bmx-forum haben sich schon daran gewöhnt..

thx MasterOfBMX (lol)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (8. Juli 2007)

> Das ist witzig



nein, defintiv nicht, nein.

zudem: wir sind nich das bmx forum.


----------



## KingsCrown (8. Juli 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/797/bild099kh7.jpg
> 
> http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/515/bild097xs7.jpg
> 
> ...



Das Ding ist dermaßen porno, da würd ich mir sogar für überlegen ob ich mein MTB nicht abgeb.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (8. Juli 2007)

KingsCrown schrieb:


> Das Ding ist dermaßen porno, da würd ich mir sogar für überlegen ob ich mein MTB nicht abgeb.




schwarze Kurbel, dann isses Porno...
Na gut dann lass ich das thx MasterOfBMX (lol) halt, im bmx-forum sind 800 Posts mit dem geschrieben worden..


----------



## Bampedi (8. Juli 2007)

schwarze kurbeln...ich glaub jetz gehts los

hörma: wenn du wüsstest wie lang ich da gesessen hab mitm schleifpapier und im onanier-stil den dreckslack von diesen dingern gekratzt habe.

probier das bei der flybikes kurbel einmal und du wirst es nich nochmal machen

die arbeit hat den wert der kurbeln verdoppelt.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (8. Juli 2007)

Kurbel sieht sonst ja geil aus, aber passt irgendwie nicht ganz zum clearen Rahmen...


----------



## Trailst4R (8. Juli 2007)

masterofblabla wie alt bist du?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (8. Juli 2007)

14............................


----------



## derdani (8. Juli 2007)

das kennt man ja irgendwo her, die ausm bmx forum haben sich nich dran gewöhnt, die haben nur eingesehen das man jemanden wie dir nicht mehr helfen kann


----------



## RISE (8. Juli 2007)

Hier mal meins. Hab das rote Ausfallende mal lila lackiert. Bin am überlegen, ob ich die ganze Gabel lackieren sollte, übergangsweise. Und die Chromfelgen missfallen mir grad tierisch.


----------



## derFisch (8. Juli 2007)

dein hr würd ich nehmen 
schönes rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (8. Juli 2007)

derdani schrieb:


> das kennt man ja irgendwo her, die ausm bmx forum haben sich nich dran gewöhnt, die haben nur eingesehen das man jemanden wie dir nicht mehr helfen kann




ne, die sind alle so.


----------



## derdani (8. Juli 2007)

oder auch so....zum teile verscherbeln isses trotzdem gut


----------



## Bampedi (8. Juli 2007)

> Hier mal meins..blabla



find ich cool. die naben würd ich ma gegen schwarze tauschen aber die felgen so lassen.

das mitm ausfallende...ein "übergang" wär find ich schöner als diese klare trennung jetz, aber naja


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. Juli 2007)

schönes reaper.
schonmal an so ein fade gedacht?


----------



## RISE (8. Juli 2007)

Das war eher eine spontane Aktion, da kam mir die Idee mit dem Fade nicht, aber vll. probier ichs mal aus.


----------



## Bampedi (11. Juli 2007)

es sind ferien, es regnet, mir is langweilig, holla die waldfee


----------



## King Jens one (11. Juli 2007)




----------



## Bampedi (11. Juli 2007)

raw geht steil!


ich bin schon am überlegen die kanne wieder mal inne hand zu nehmen...


----------



## King Jens one (11. Juli 2007)

@Bampedi
sonntag soll das Wetter geil werden wie siehts aus mit Iltispark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (11. Juli 2007)

das is für mich genau auf der anderen seite der stadt.

wobei wir da eh ma in den ferien hin wollten und schaun...ma sehen


----------



## AerO (11. Juli 2007)

jetzt pusch hier ma nich rum. 45min minuten fahrt sind ja wohl zu vertreten.
wo geht man im westen denn radfahren?


----------



## Bampedi (11. Juli 2007)

wir sind schonma gemeinsam gefahrn...

mit david als er noch nich auf snowboard war...betonpark lichtenrade...
is ja nich ganz so im westen, demnach is iltis wohl auch mehr im osten?! wuhlheide oder sowas wars doch


----------



## King Jens one (11. Juli 2007)

AerO schrieb:


> .....wo geht man im westen denn radfahren?



Tja Westberlin die kleine Insel!!! Immerwieder lustig


----------



## AerO (11. Juli 2007)

alta, jeh ma clubcola kaufn undn mufuti in gang kriegen.
iltis is inne wuhlheide, richtig. 1 station vorm mellow.
das mitm betonpark is ja schon ewigkeiten her..


----------



## I bins d i bins (11. Juli 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> es sind ferien, es regnet, mir is langweilig, holla die waldfee



immer wieder eine augenweide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (12. Juli 2007)

das vom king jens gefällt


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Juli 2007)

aufgrund krankheit und langeweile mal wieder ein bild von meinemr rad






alter kleiner gemachter Gland







teileliste auf wunsch


----------



## Bampedi (12. Juli 2007)

definitiv ein heisses eisen.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2007)

ebenfalls wegen krankheit und langeweile meins. ziemlich standart.


----------



## Domas (12. Juli 2007)

mama saddl weida voa, bremse ab un annan voabau!


----------



## derdani (12. Juli 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2007)

mit dem festgeschweißten sattel kann ich mich einfach nich anfreunden, ansonsten wirklich schönes rad.


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Juli 2007)

@jason

ich schließ mich dem domas mal an


@derdani

sattelstange und vorbau gehn mal garnicht... und such dir mal andere flachere Pedale, würd besser ans rad passen.


----------



## ChristophK (12. Juli 2007)

> bremse ab



na jetz gehts los...


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2007)

bremse bleibt und anderer vorbau + lenker kommen schon noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxboys (12. Juli 2007)

derdani schrieb:


>



sieht aus wie rad vom chase dehart für arme, lol


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Juli 2007)

bmxboys schrieb:


> sieht aus wie rad vom chase dehart für arme, lol





so jetzt sag mir mal bitte wo das rad für arme ist (ti zeug, fly bremse, profile naben usw)? und seit wann fährt chase dehart ohne sattelstütze? dein gedisse ist für arme. Mit dem "lol" haste dich mal absolut ins abseits befördert.  ich würd an deiner stelle mal den ball flach halten


----------



## fx:flow (12. Juli 2007)

lol

nein doch nicht

wenn er's mag.


----------



## RISE (13. Juli 2007)

Also ich find das Rad eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Mit ner Sattelstütze wärs gut. Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2007)

Sieht nach KHE Minimalism in der Flat Version aus.


----------



## Bampedi (13. Juli 2007)

> Also ich find das Rad eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Mit ner Sattelstütze + vorbau der nich wie spielzeug aussieht wärs gut



ja.


----------



## derdani (13. Juli 2007)

jo is minimalism flat, ich find den vorbau auch von der optik her echt supper,


----------



## Domas (13. Juli 2007)

ChristophK schrieb:


> na jetz gehts los...



wenn man keine ahnung hat...


----------



## Trailst4R (13. Juli 2007)

Domas schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat...



...einfach mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (13. Juli 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> dein gedisse ist für arme. Mit dem "lol" haste dich mal absolut ins abseits befördert.  ich würd an deiner stelle mal den ball flach halten


unterschreib ich so.

nur die sache mit den abgezogenen sätteln, niemand kann mir erzählen es ginge ihm dabei ausschließlich ums gewicht. NIEMAND.


----------



## Domas (13. Juli 2007)

_"nur die sache mit den abgezogenen sätteln, niemand kann mir erzählen es ginge ihm dabei ausschließlich ums gewicht. NIEMAND."_

-das würde ich ebenfalls so unterschreiben!


----------



## Trailst4R (13. Juli 2007)

hab es hauptsächlich wegen optik & trend gemacht, so wie die meisten anderen auch.

allerdings kann ich mir schon vorstellen, in zeiten wo leute ordentlich geld ausgeben um mit titan parts ein paar gramm einzusparn sind die gramm vom abgezogenen sattel billig.


----------



## Bampedi (13. Juli 2007)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> hab es hauptsächlich wegen optik & trend gemacht, so wie die meisten anderen auch.



ich habs gemacht weil du es mir befohlen hast


----------



## paule_p2 (13. Juli 2007)

bei den ganzen unterschriften kann man ja schon ne unterschriftenaktion machen hier.


hm ich wär dafür das man sich eh nur noch nach empfehlung registrieren kann... wie im eingangradforum.



ach ja



Domas schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat...





Trailst4R schrieb:


> ...einfach mal...



... die Fresse halten.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. Juli 2007)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> hab es hauptsächlich wegen optik & trend gemacht, so wie die meisten anderen auch.



Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristophK (13. Juli 2007)

Kindergarten?


----------



## derdani (13. Juli 2007)

was gehtn hier ab? kla zieh ich mein sattel wegen gewicht ab, und weil ich ih nich brauch, davon ma ganz abgesehn


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2007)

derdani schrieb:


> ... und weil ich ih nich brauch...


Und wofür ist er dann dran? 
Sorry, aber ich hab noch immer meine Vorderradbremse dran. Und die benutze ich auch. Erst wenn ich die nicht mehr brauch, wann immer das auch sein mag, kommt die ab.


----------



## man1x (15. Juli 2007)

so auch mal wieder...


----------



## Vollblutbiker (15. Juli 2007)

goil, schwarze gabel rockt


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (15. Juli 2007)




----------



## BmXeR 2007 (15. Juli 2007)




----------



## Domas (15. Juli 2007)

es gibt einen ÄNDERN-button!
rad geht ok!


----------



## derdani (15. Juli 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Und wofür ist er dann dran?



zum drauf sitzen wenn ich mich gerad nicht bewege oder berge runter rolle


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2007)

aso ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxboys (15. Juli 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> so jetzt sag mir mal bitte wo das rad für arme ist (ti zeug, fly bremse, profile naben usw)? und seit wann fährt chase dehart ohne sattelstütze? dein gedisse ist für arme. Mit dem "lol" haste dich mal absolut ins abseits befördert.  ich würd an deiner stelle mal den ball flach halten


 wenn ich so ein rad sehe





und chase seimes rad





dann sprech ich von billiger kopie, ob der dani toy schweisss toyre titan parts hat, egal, teuer  1 zu 1 möchte gern kopiert, al dehart, er bleibt ein toy, kein orginal!!   kopier nich jeden scheiß beim bmx, trottel


----------



## paule_p2 (16. Juli 2007)

komm bitte geh einfach nur HIER hin.


ich will den dani jetzt net verteidigen, sein rad gefällt mir selbst net. aber dein vergleich hinkt sowas von.


----------



## KingsCrown (16. Juli 2007)

Vorallen Dingen sehen sich die Räder auch so sehr ähnlich praaaaaat!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (16. Juli 2007)

die haben nicht mals ein teil gemeinsam auußer schwarze speichen


----------



## Dr. Dirt (16. Juli 2007)

das:





steht zum verkauf...


----------



## Domas (16. Juli 2007)

bmxboys schrieb:


> wenn ich so ein rad sehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 wenn du die 2 vergleichst kannst du jedes schwarze bmx mit jedem anderen schwarzen bmx das den gleichen rahmen hat vergleichen!


----------



## Bampedi (16. Juli 2007)

sind das die gleichen rahmen? die winkel sehen ganz anders aus


----------



## ChristophK (16. Juli 2007)

nein sind nicht die gleichen rahmen. aber das kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man keine ahnung hat...


----------



## Hedonist (16. Juli 2007)

heut ne olle volume gabel vorgekramt und..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (16. Juli 2007)

altah ich muss ja gerad ma so krass lachen, zwei komplett unterschiedliche räder, unterschiedlicher gehn die parts gar nich mehr...ma ganz abgesehn davon bin ich nich der krasse bmx video gucker und weiß nich wer was für ein rad fährt.
aber wenn du meinst...


----------



## rLr (16. Juli 2007)

Alder aber echt eh Bmxboys hat mal kein Plan und is nur ein Trottel eh!


----------



## derFisch (16. Juli 2007)

die letzte karre ist heiss! auch wenn ich mir vorne ne streetpelle wünschen würd.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (16. Juli 2007)

Hedonist schrieb:


> heut ne olle volume gabel vorgekramt und..



geil....doch noch ne farbe gefunden ?!


----------



## Se:ppL (19. Juli 2007)

servus..hab jez so seit ner woche mein erstes bmx:





ich wollt jez mal hörn was ihr davon haltet und was noch alles zu ändern is 
also vr bremse is jez ab sattel noch weiter runna und die linken zwei pegs sinn au wech
jez kuck ich noch nach ner andren kurbel un pedale...weiß aber nicht welche..habt ihr ne idee??
wenn ihr noch was wisst was geändert werden sollte dann könnt ihr's ja posten un bitte noch dazuschreibn warum danke...
mfg


----------



## Aceface (19. Juli 2007)

Se:ppL schrieb:


> servus..hab jez so seit ner woche mein erstes bmx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nix ändern, erstmal fahren lernen und teile kaputtmoshen....warum wollen alle neulinge immer direkt ihre parts tauschen bevor sie überhaupt fahren können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (19. Juli 2007)

naja ka ich will jetz nix sagen aber kauf dir eig alles neu bis auf schläuche
ich versteh echt nicht wie man sich son felt kaufen kann


----------



## Domas (19. Juli 2007)

ChristophK schrieb:


> nein sind nicht die gleichen rahmen. aber das kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man keine ahnung hat...



und was kommt dabei raus?


----------



## Bampedi (19. Juli 2007)

na das halt...


vllt meint er dass der dani keine ahnung hat und es deshalb nich schafft den chase richtig zu kopieren


----------



## Domas (19. Juli 2007)

verdammt, ich will ihn aber auch kopieren! mein rad ist doch voll die kopie von chase seinem!


----------



## Son (19. Juli 2007)

nein, es IST das rad!!


----------



## ChristophK (19. Juli 2007)

> und was kommt dabei raus?



kommentare zum beispiel, deren quintessenz es ist, es würde sich dabei um die gleichen rahmen handeln. 


kommentare wie deiner eben.....


----------



## Bampedi (19. Juli 2007)

was laberst du denn man??

sowas kommt dabei raus wenn mountainbiker aufeinma anfangen über kinderräder und bmx-trend-genutte(ja das is jetz ein verb) rumzueiern


----------



## ChristophK (19. Juli 2007)

wie kommst du darauf?
weil ich was besseres zu tun hab, als seit 2 jahren mein profil und die galerie zu aktualisieren? hahaha
geh dir lieber das aktuellste video oder den neuesten bike check von fahrer xy reinziehen, damit du auch ja auf dem laufenden bleibst...


----------



## Trailst4R (19. Juli 2007)

uhyeah fett gedisst.


das radl vom hedonist find ich gut.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2007)

11,9kg purer Fahrspaß... Trend oder nich is mir egal, mir gefällts und Punkt.
Bald noch höherer Lenker wegen Rücken und neuer Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (21. Juli 2007)

immer diese rechtfertigungen..
sieht doch gut aus


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2007)

Besten Dank. Wenn ich mich nich gleich rechtfertige gibts hier wieder ne halbe Seite Trendgerede....


----------



## AerO (21. Juli 2007)

von 13 jÃ¤hrigen vorpubertierenden, die nicht fahren kÃ¶nnen. who cares?!

â¬: restsuff.


----------



## Trailst4R (21. Juli 2007)

schaut irgendwie schon voll nach herbst aus im hintergrund. rad gefällt mir.


----------



## Domas (21. Juli 2007)

ChristophK schrieb:


> nein sind nicht die gleichen rahmen. aber das kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man keine ahnung hat...



1. ich kenne mich schon gut genug aus, vllt nicht so gut wie du, aber mei, dafür kann ich radfahren, das ist mir viel wichtiger als mich auszukennen.



ChristophK schrieb:


> kommentare zum beispiel, deren quintessenz es ist, es würde sich dabei um die gleichen rahmen handeln.
> kommentare wie deiner eben.....



 nur weil ich nicht richtig hingeschaut habe und dachte das wär der gleiche rahmen habe pöbelst du mich an. Ansonsten war die Quintessenz meines postes gar nicht der rahmen, depp. sondern dass der vergleich absolut hinkt.

aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht was du mit "das kommt dabei raus" meinst. was kam denn dabei raus??? ist das wirklich so erheblich, dass ich das mit dem rahmen geschrieben habe?


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2007)

Ist aber noch Sommer, obwohl das Foto durch die nicht vorhandene Sonne leider nicht besonders gut geworden is. Freut mich, dass es gefällt.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (21. Juli 2007)

Domas schrieb:


> 1. ich kenne mich schon gut genug aus, vllt nicht so gut wie du, aber mei, dafür kann ich radfahren, das ist mir viel wichtiger als mich auszukennen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie lange hasse für den kommentar überlegen müssen

hard gedissed ey


----------



## Domas (21. Juli 2007)

5 mal editiert oder so


----------



## paule_p2 (21. Juli 2007)

ey shice trendhure du, du bist voll doof und blöde, du trendhure du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2007)

tze, kaum is der paule 18, schon wird er ausfallend


----------



## Domas (22. Juli 2007)

ja, jetzt heizt er auch immer mit fenster runter und ghettorap auf volle laustärke durch die innenstadt!


----------



## AVE (24. Juli 2007)

meins... eig. nix besonderes, einfach stabil und gut^^
bald kommt vll noch 8" lenker


----------



## paule_p2 (24. Juli 2007)

gefällt


----------



## King Jens one (24. Juli 2007)

das archangel gibt es auch in schwarz?


----------



## AVE (24. Juli 2007)

danke.... ja gibts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romster77 (26. Juli 2007)

So hier mal mein Eastern Paydirt, ist noch in bearbeitung.


----------



## AVE (26. Juli 2007)

-pedale
-bissl große übersetzung
-komischer hinterreifen
-shice sattel + stütze


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Juli 2007)

mit fahrradverzögerungsapparatur


----------



## Bampedi (27. Juli 2007)

also ich würd definitiv mal meinen sattel reparieren...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Juli 2007)

ich hätt auch noch n slim seat.. zum spaß könnt ich ja mal n foto machen.. aber eigetnlich gefällt mir der sattel.. auch vom muster/farbe zum rad... was ist denn nicht schön?


----------



## Bampedi (27. Juli 2007)

er würde ja schon gehen aber der is viel zu weit vorne und viel zu steil.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Juli 2007)

achsooo... ich probiers mal aus. dankeschön für n tip =)


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (29. Juli 2007)

warte auf den senior seat.....da der aitken ans revell muss


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (30. Juli 2007)




----------



## F4ll3N (30. Juli 2007)

find ich richtig geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (30. Juli 2007)

ick finds och jut

mit die bremsdingers sollte allerdings ma wat tun. schwatt oder sowat


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (30. Juli 2007)

watt ???
meinse die bremsbeläge?!
ne die bleiben lachs....oda weiss einer was man für beläge bei na schwarzen felgen nehmen sollte?!


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Juli 2007)

boah scheiß trend huren rad! immer rumflennen wegen trend und blabla und dann selbst son rad fahrn...



ich fahr auf meiner schwarzen duralectra auch die kool stops in lachs


----------



## Master_P (30. Juli 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


>



sattel steiler dann schön.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (30. Juli 2007)

ne ich hab nix gegen so räder finds nur doof das sofort n rad mit breiten/hohen lenker usw sofort als porn. gilt

danke für die info

ne sattel is mir ********gal weil da eh n anderer drauf kommt


----------



## Stirni (6. August 2007)

so hab ma geschafft die camakkus aufzuladen




 dat isses soweit wird noch viel getauscht!

Rahmen: Simple Debut
Gabel: Odyssey Dirt pro 04 oder 05 special edition bald ne colony 
Lenker:Odyssey civilian auch die edition bald in schwarz
vorbau: s&m redneck XLT
Bremshebel:Odyssey short
Bremskabel:animal
Bremse: dia tech magic
Laufräder:
VR:
Felge: hazard lite schwarz bald lilane hazard
Nabe: WTP pi hub bald schwarze profile in schwarz
Speichen: kA
Reifen: Demolition Trail Slayer
HR:
Felge: odyssey hazard chrom bald primo balance 7000 in chrom
NAbe: odyssey hazard 07 bald profile mini in lila
speichen: kA
Reifen: Odyssey elmstreet
Sattel: WTP slim bald fit eccd
Sattelstütze: fit bald snafu die ich schon hier hab
Kurbel: Odyssey wombolt
Kettenblatt: Superstar Pimp
Kette: Kool chain light
Pedale:Animal hamilton in lila SB
Barends: fit die ich auch schon hier hab aber erst in den schwarzen lenker mach
sattelklemme:shadow
griffe: odi longneck bald animal edwin in schwarz


----------



## paule_p2 (6. August 2007)

Neu: 
- Ruben Front Tire 
- Ody. Path Tire 
- Ody. Monolever Small 
- Gabel Matt-schwarz lackiert 
- Lenker Matt-schwarz lackiert 
- Felge Weißgrün lackiert


Morgen gibts nen besseres Bild auf dem die Farbe von der Felge besser rauskommt.


----------



## L_AIR (6. August 2007)

sehr schöne bikes, wenn meine griffe da sind, stell ich von meinem auch nochmaln bild rein


----------



## Bernie123456789 (7. August 2007)

sind die lachs koolstops nich für chrom? ich glaub die weißen sind für lack, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (7. August 2007)

@Paule:

sehr schön, besonders das Tree, aber die bunte Felge ruiniert es. Was hast du dir dabei gedacht? Rechtfertige dich bitte.


----------



## paule_p2 (7. August 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> @Paule:
> 
> sehr schön, besonders das Tree, aber die bunte Felge ruiniert es. Was hast du dir dabei gedacht? Rechtfertige dich bitte.




ich wollt mal nen bisschen farbe ins spiel bringen... komplett schwarz hat mich genervt. umlackieren is ja kein großer aufwand.

so auf dem bild erkennt man die farben besser.


----------



## Stirni (7. August 2007)

schaut fein aus!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. August 2007)

Master_P schrieb:


> sattel steiler dann schön.



 nich dein ernst, oder? die steilheit ist mal ziemlich richtig, finde ich.


----------



## Marzokka (9. August 2007)

Moins, neu: Kettenblatt, Shadow und Monolever Medium...

Gabel und Lenker wird schwarz lackiert... Irgendwann...


----------



## Domas (9. August 2007)

soll da ein bild sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slaggy (9. August 2007)

[/QUOTE]

ich finds geil


----------



## paule_p2 (9. August 2007)

ich auch


----------



## I bins d i bins (9. August 2007)

ich auch


----------



## AerO (10. August 2007)

die janzen vöjel hier weg vonne tastatur und ab in mellow, hier gehts steil atze! 
rebel jam, f-yeah!


----------



## paule_p2 (10. August 2007)

wenn der mellowpark nicht knappe 630km von mir entfernt wäre... wär ich morgen da.


----------



## Marzokka (10. August 2007)

Mann.. vorhin gings doch noch...


----------



## derdani (10. August 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> wenn der mellowpark nicht knappe 630km von mir entfernt wäre... wär ich morgen da.



www.mitfahrgelegenheiten.de

so komm ich auch hin, sind immerhin auch etwas über 300 km


----------



## Pulle666 (10. August 2007)

is mir zu bunt...


----------



## King Jens one (10. August 2007)

Der Mellow ist voller Pros

Aaron Ross
Ryan Foster
Ryan Guettler
Sergio Layos
Chase Hawk und viele mehr......

F*** Yeah


----------



## BMX-1337 (10. August 2007)

ja stimmt schon,
war gestern da...
war fast nicht möglich zu fahren.
auf einer quater die 20meter lang ist
stehen 40 bmx...
dh wenn du anfangen willst ziehst du die
links und rechts neben dir gleich mit runter
weil sich die packs verhaken.

sonst gehts aber, alle sehr nett und hilfbereit.
man kann viel lernen oder sich ein paar sachen
abgucken...
jetzt muss ich nur noch geld finden, damit ich
mein felt in den müll werfen kann -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (10. August 2007)

rebell jam schön und gut aber mal zurück zum thema:





besseres bild gibts dann wenn mal die sonne wieder am start is...


----------



## paule_p2 (10. August 2007)

voll trendy un so.


----------



## Slaggy (10. August 2007)

Nur wegen dem breiten Lenker und den twisted flatland Pedalen trendy??... macht doch eh jeder was er will ^^


----------



## BMX-1337 (10. August 2007)

farb und formschön,
aber griffe sind nicht so mein fall

hat einer ne idee was ich machen kann?
hab mein rotor abgebaut weil kein mensch
eine vorderbremse braucht...
jetzt möchte ich das bremskabel ohne rotor
von den bremshebeln bis nach hinten zur
bremse legen...leider hat mein rahmen erst
in der mitte eine ölse...
kabelbinder oder gibts bessere vorschlage?

mfg


----------



## Bampedi (10. August 2007)

> rebell jam schön und gut aber mal zurück zum thema



http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/features/article/0,15737,1651388,00.html

bei dem fahrerfeld sollte man aber schon mal drüber sprechen...



> hab mein rotor abgebaut weil kein mensch
> eine vorderbremse braucht...



was hat der rotor mit der bremse vorn zu tun?



> ...leider hat mein rahmen erst
> in der mitte eine ölse...
> kabelbinder oder gibts bessere vorschlage?



nene kabelbinder is schon gut


----------



## Domas (10. August 2007)

ölse(?) abflexen, kabel per klebeband, klettband, bandana, kabelbinder oder sonstewas festmachen.


----------



## RISE (10. August 2007)

Von Macneil gibts so ein spezielles Klettband fürs Bremskabel, wäre dann optisch die beste Lösung.


----------



## BMX-1337 (11. August 2007)

lol wegflexen ist geil^^

durch den rotor geht das bremskabel für die vorderbremse.
da ich die aber nicht brauch, bau ich glaub den ganzen rotor ab.
eh viel zu schwer.
hab eine lösung gefunden.

@ rise:
hast du mal ein link?


danke an alle


----------



## paule_p2 (11. August 2007)

boah jeder is beim rebeljam... das ****t ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (11. August 2007)

Ja, ne? Ich krieg Durchfall vor Wut, wenn ich daran denke, dass man jetzt schon mit Steve Crandall um die Wette kotzen könnte...

Ääh n Link zu dem Macneil Ding hab ich grad nich parat.


----------



## paule_p2 (11. August 2007)

ne was will ich da... jetzt hab ich bloß niemanden zum radfahrn... alle entweder kaputt, krank, noch besoffen oder beim rebeljam...


edit: is blackman eigentlich da? dann werden sich nen paar über ihre fehlenden räder wundern


----------



## Domas (11. August 2007)

rassist. ich habe auch keinen zum radfahren mehr!


----------



## RISE (11. August 2007)

Ich auch nicht, entweder alle 250km weit weg oder im Urlaub. 
Dafür regnets aber auch und ich verzweifel hier an Vergleichender Politikwissenschaft.


----------



## Domas (11. August 2007)

das leben ist halt kein ponyhof! ich kann auch alkohol ohne spass haben.


----------



## Slaggy (11. August 2007)

ich hab heute aber mit alkohol spaß XD und zum thema regen, der hat endlich mal aufgehört . YEAH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (11. August 2007)

omfg ich will weiterhin geile bikes sehen und nicht über leute die nicht da sind reden xD


(meins kommt auch bald)


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (11. August 2007)

Mein bmx. einn addict 06.
Bild isn bisl klein


----------



## Domas (11. August 2007)

du kannst das bild nicht von deiner festplatte verlinken 

edit: ok, hast es ja gelöst. aber wie man sieht sieht man ohne lupe nix. und ich eine nicht lupe fiasco!


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (11. August 2007)

hab leider keine ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll 
erklär mir.

ich weiß auch nich wie ich die Bilder größer kriege.
kenn mich mit Computer nich so sehr aus.

werde eh noch neue Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## nobeleden (11. August 2007)

neuer sattel: colony (hab ich gewonnen deswegen is der drauf)
vordere felge lackiert, auch wenn irgendjemand es sagen wird, hat nix mit trend zu tun ich hatte es schon länger vor


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (11. August 2007)

farbe der vorder felge mag ich nich so.
ansonsten ganz cool...


----------



## Trailst4R (12. August 2007)

paules rad is schick. (bis auf die ventilkappen)


----------



## Domas (12. August 2007)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> hab leider keine ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll
> erklär mir.
> 
> ich weiß auch nich wie ich die Bilder größer kriege.
> ...



wieso größer kriegen? die kommen doch nicht so klein von der kamera? 
bilder einfügen kannste hier wenn du auf diesen button oben klickst:


----------



## paule_p2 (12. August 2007)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> paules rad is schick. (bis auf die ventilkappen)





vielen dank, was passiert jetzt eigentlich mit deinem rad?


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (12. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (12. August 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

so habs raus wie es geht.

also hier mein addict 06, endlich.


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (12. August 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## LukGande (13. August 2007)




----------



## LukGande (13. August 2007)




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (13. August 2007)




----------



## MTXR (13. August 2007)

höchst erotisch !


----------



## RISE (13. August 2007)

Sehr schön.


----------



## Pulle666 (13. August 2007)

diverse neue parts


----------



## LukGande (13. August 2007)

schen nur bild ist nicht so optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (14. August 2007)

...udo hat den geilsten sattelever!


----------



## nicusy (15. August 2007)




----------



## DirtJumper III (15. August 2007)

sehr geiles rad aber irgendwie hätt ich die aufkleber drangelassen..


----------



## rLr (15. August 2007)

Boah eh das ist ein Traum willst du mal ne Partliste mit Gewichten reinstellen ?


----------



## Bampedi (15. August 2007)

is das ne felt kurbel?


----------



## BMXdriver (15. August 2007)

wie macht man bilder rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (15. August 2007)

gerne:
also ich hab jetzt nicht jedes teil genau abgewogen:

rahmen: mutiny burlish 20.25 midbb internal headset (clear)   
gabel: fit blade 10mm (schwarz)  
steuersatz: fsa internal   
vorbau: odyssey classic stem (schwarz)  
lenker: primo hight 8" (schwarz)        
griffe: fly-bikes ruben alcantara (schwarz)   
sattel: fit-bikes ECCD     
sattelstütze: 1664-BMX Ltd. Series Alu Seatpost (schwarz)  
sattelklemme: salt   
reifen vorn: khe folding park (mac2)    
reifen hinten: khe folding park (mac1,5)
schläuche: 2mal khe twiggy 
felgenband vorn: schwalbe super hp 
felgenband hinten: primo
felge vorn: odyssey hazzard lite (schwarz)
felge hinten: odyssey hazzard lite (chrom)
speichen: primo (schwarz)
nabe v.: Profile mini 10mm 36l (purpel)
nabe h.: profile mini 10mm 36l 9t chromo driver (purpel)
kettenblatt: st martin 26t
kette: koolchain
kurbel: primo excel 175mm (chrom)
pedale: primo balance sb (schwarz)
bremse: fly-bikes (schwarz)
bremskabel: odyssey linear slic cable (schwarz)
bremshebel: odyssey monoleaver small (schwarz)
barends: odyssey (schwarz)
bremsklötzte: kool-stops lachsfarbig lang

wiegt: 10,5


----------



## MasterOfBMX (16. August 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> is das ne felt kurbel?


----------



## scott yz0 (16. August 2007)

Mal eins mit gebrauchsspuren  kommen aber neue pedale, neue griffe und n neuer lenker....   Is n Flybikes layos


----------



## paule_p2 (16. August 2007)

gebrauchsspuren würd ich das am lenker nicht nennen...


----------



## scott yz0 (16. August 2007)

ja habs so bekommen..  ^^ aber da kommt eh n neuer hin


----------



## nicusy (16. August 2007)

weiße gabel passt nicht


----------



## Bampedi (16. August 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


>



du witziger du.

deine technik-skills hast du uns ja schon beeindruckend demonstriert...

die kurbel nsieht unmal aus wie ne felt. umso besser wenn es keine is


----------



## nicusy (16. August 2007)

ja find ich auch, ne felt kommt mir nicht ans radl


----------



## Bampedi (16. August 2007)

hätte ich auch nich gedacht.

aber man weiss nie warum menschen so handeln wie sie es tun. vllt aus geldmangel zum ende des aufbaus hin oder so...


----------



## derFisch (16. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (16. August 2007)

schick!


----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2007)




----------



## Son (16. August 2007)

geil!!


----------



## King Jens one (16. August 2007)

lecker!


----------



## MasterOfBMX (17. August 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> du witziger du.
> 
> deine technik-skills hast du uns ja schon beeindruckend demonstriert...
> 
> die kurbel nsieht unmal aus wie ne felt. umso besser wenn es keine is



Haha, das is nunmal reine Logik. Schon mal jemanden mit Profile Naben und einer Felt Kurbel gesehen?


----------



## nicusy (17. August 2007)

solls alles geben


----------



## Carl Johnson (17. August 2007)

wie findet ihr meine neue lackierung von dem farb verhältnis so ??






...kurbel is no net dran weil i no auf mein innlager warten muss ^^


cyaaa


----------



## scott yz0 (18. August 2007)

lackierte pegs? naja... ^^ aber chic...


----------



## rollertuning (18. August 2007)

hay hier ist meine '20zoll waffe' gestern lackiert^^ http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=404960&cat=551


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (18. August 2007)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Haha, das is nunmal reine Logik. Schon mal jemanden mit Profile Naben und einer Felt Kurbel gesehen?



schon maln deppen gesehn der denkt?


----------



## Pulle666 (18. August 2007)

solls alles geben...


----------



## Bampedi (18. August 2007)

> schon maln deppen gesehn der denkt?



wen disst du da grad eigentlich genau?

das sollteste lassen im suff :>


----------



## man1x (18. August 2007)

neu sind: united squad bar, neue euro bb lager und salt pro crank (bilig bekommen, sonst auch nicht erste wahl).

seitenansicht gibts noch in meiner gallerie.


----------



## crmo_basher (18. August 2007)

@ man1x...very nice!  






...sind das twisted pvc pedale?hab mir grad meine in weiß geholt.


----------



## AVE (19. August 2007)

meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bmxer Fabian (19. August 2007)

man1x schrieb:


> neu sind: united squad bar, neue euro bb lager und salt pro crank (bilig bekommen, sonst auch nicht erste wahl).
> 
> seitenansicht gibts noch in meiner gallerie.



Muss man sich sehr umgewöhnen, wenn man einen höheren Lenker hat?


----------



## RISE (19. August 2007)

Meine Meinung dazu:

Eigentlich dauert so eine Umgewöhnung nicht lange. Ist nur die Frage, welche Geomterie dein Lenker vorher hat. Mir war z.B. klar, dass ich den Upsweep vom alten Lenker nicht missen wollte und hab mir deshalb den 7.9er Helium gegönnt.
Beim Slambar und dessen Kopien (dessen Krönung der Glam Bar von Mutiny ist...) sagen mir ganz ehrlich die 1° Upsweep in Kombination mit der extremen Breite nicht zu, da hab ich das Gefühl der Lenker neigt sich nach unten.
Ist aber sicher Geschmackssache und man gewöhnt sich auch dran, aber ich muss es nich haben. Hohe Lenker mit mehr Upsweep gibts nicht viele, der T1 00B Bar ist 8,25 hoch, hat 3° Upsweep und ist wohl noch einigermaßen kürzbar.

AH noch das Wichtigste vergessen: wenn alles am neuen Lenker stimmt und er sich wie eine Brust in der Hand anschmiegt, dann ist so ein hoher Lenker was sehr tolles.


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (19. August 2007)

Danke


----------



## Pulle666 (19. August 2007)

sehr schon umschriebn :-D


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (19. August 2007)

Hier mein Bike:


----------



## Carl Johnson (19. August 2007)

cooles bike ... richtig schlicht schwarz - aber mit stil ;-)


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (19. August 2007)

ne frage am rande.
wie klein darf das kettenblatt sein, wenn die bremse unten montiert ist, sodass sie nicht an der bremse  schleift??


----------



## Son (19. August 2007)

kommt auf die bremse an


----------



## MasterOfBMX (19. August 2007)

und auf den Rahmen.


----------



## AerO (19. August 2007)

ich sag mal bei jedem modernen rahmen kannste mit ner fly bremse (o.ä.) min 25:9 fahren. sollte gut klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (19. August 2007)

danke , also ich hab ne tektro bremse( is ja meist an komplettbikes dranne) und der rahmen is der addict 06er (bild is in meinem Profil). hoffe das hilft euch weiter.


----------



## paule_p2 (19. August 2007)

bei 28:10 wirds an nem addict mit der tektro bremse verdammt eng.


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (19. August 2007)

also wäre ein 30t kettenblatt geeigneter?
die zahnanzahl des ritzels muss ich morgen mal gucken.
oder weiß die einer ausm kopf?


----------



## bmxboys (20. August 2007)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> also wäre ein 30t kettenblatt geeigneter?
> die zahnanzahl des ritzels muss ich morgen mal gucken.
> oder weiß die einer ausm kopf?


11 bei 2,75

hier ma mein rad


----------



## AerO (20. August 2007)

ich finds geil


----------



## MasterOfBMX (20. August 2007)

zu viel chrom. sieht irgendwie nach ebay rad aus.


----------



## Carl Johnson (20. August 2007)

nett zu sehen dass es auch noch solche bikes gibt ... ich find den fetten zahnkranz recht derb ^^ hat was ;-)


----------



## BMXdriver (26. August 2007)

Die Partliste von meinem BMX

	Rahmen: Dragonfly Kater; 20.75zoll Oberrohr
	Gabel: Odyssey G.I.-Gabel
	Lenker: Fit Flow
	Kurbel: Primo Excel, 175mm, euro bottom bracket oder wtp royal crank
	Kette: KMC Cool Chain, chrom
	Vorbau: S&M Enduro (modifiziert) wir bald ersetzt
	Griffe: Demolition Team (Waffle)
	Kettenblatt: 25t Profile Imperial
	Bremse: Goldfinger in schwarz
	Sattel: ????? höchstwarscheinlich odyssey
	Sattelstange: Demolition, CrMo, (stark gekürzt)
	Reifen: bald KHE premium
	Laufrad vorn: Niederflanschnabe, 10mm, 36Speichen, Sun Rims Kingpin
	Laufrad hinten: odyssey laufrad chrom  10t driver


Verkaufe momentan viele Ersatzteile. ^^


----------



## paule_p2 (26. August 2007)

also irgendwie schaffst du es nicht, 1x was richtig zu machen.


hier fehlt jetzt das bild von deinem rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carl Johnson (27. August 2007)

echt derb ... ( @bmxdriver) .... Warum schreibst du zuerst deine partliste hier rein und dann auch noch in n extra thread???

du bringst echt nix aufeinander...


----------



## AVE (31. August 2007)

höhö


----------



## Benh00re (31. August 2007)

willst du uns jetzt deine stärke beweisen, schwachkopp ?


----------



## XenoX (31. August 2007)

warum fangen hier immer alle gleich mit beleidigungen an?
er zeigt nur sein bmx, und ist vielleicht stolz drauf!


----------



## Bampedi (31. August 2007)

nur dass man die zusammenstellung des objektes der begierde nur erraten kann weil man es garnich richtig sieht.


----------



## RISE (31. August 2007)

Ich seh Primo Kurbeln und stelle dadurch fest, dass es zweifelsfrei ein exzellentes Rad ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (31. August 2007)

schwarz war zu dezent


----------



## RISE (31. August 2007)

Supertoll. Wasn das fürn Rahmen?


----------



## paule_p2 (31. August 2007)

ahhh danke, muss noch das superstar logo draufsprühn... ganz vergessen.


isen parkinson in 20.75"


----------



## Master_P (31. August 2007)

hammer rad paule...nur die blitze find ich zum k***** ...aber is geschmackssache.


----------



## RISE (31. August 2007)

Aber das is nich dein alter Rahmen oder?Sieht so anders aus.


----------



## paule_p2 (31. August 2007)

doch iser


----------



## MasterOfBMX (31. August 2007)

ich finde das rad auch hammergeil!
nur ein paar blitze weniger dann siehts noch besser aus.


----------



## RISE (31. August 2007)

Für das I-Tüpfelchen solltest du noch die Plastikkappen der Pedale gelb lackieren.


----------



## Bampedi (31. August 2007)

das wär imo wieder zu viel.

er hat viel zu wenig blitze drauf und ich sag noch "jung, mach dit voll"...aber neeein...

was ich vom rad halte weisst ja schon <3


----------



## Carl Johnson (31. August 2007)

ich finds auch voll geil - vorallem das neon gelb ... sau geile farbe
und dass es zum hinterad in so lila-blau übergeht is au klasse!

Wie hast den den Übergang so gut hingesprüht? fingerfertigkeit oder n trick?

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> das wär imo wieder zu viel.
> 
> er hat viel zu wenig blitze drauf u



dem stimm ich zu. die roten punkte passen so. musst du nur noch ne möglichkeit finden, dass die blitze halten


----------



## MTXR (1. September 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> dem stimm ich zu. die roten punkte passen so. musst du nur noch ne möglichkeit finden, dass die blitze halten



klarlack ?


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. September 2007)

klasse farbkombi


----------



## gmozi (1. September 2007)

Joa sieht wirklich cool aus das Radel. Ich find allerdings, dass die Roten Noppen das Gesamtbild einfach stören. In Schwarz, wie die Pedale, würds einfach besser aussehen!! Gelb oder blau wäre echt einfach to much.

Es ist ja sonst NIX rotes an dem Bike, daher passt das einfach gar nicht.




Benh00re schrieb:


> willst du uns jetzt deine stärke beweisen, schwachkopp ?



^^ Ganz schön dumm was? Wenn er uns seine Stärke beweisen wollen würde, dann mit irgend nem PanzerBaumarktFully, und nicht mit nem BMX, was ja idealerweise auch nicht unbedingt über 15 kg wiegen sollte oder?


----------



## Prunni (1. September 2007)

11,7KG


----------



## AVE (1. September 2007)

uuhhhh pfandflasche rechts vor dem baum.... da freut sich n flacshengammler

cooles rad


----------



## nicusy (2. September 2007)

geschultes auge mein lieber ave
radl nicht schlecht, bis auf die farbe, die gefällt mir nicht,... was isn des eig genau? mischung aus rot und braun?


----------



## aurelio (2. September 2007)

Es musste mal was anderes als komplett schwarz her:


----------



## Stirni (2. September 2007)

das sieht echt ekelig aus!aber nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (2. September 2007)

da kann man sich nur anschliessen.


----------



## [email protected] (2. September 2007)

aurelio schrieb:


> Es musste mal was anderes als komplett schwarz her:



abgeschliffen + rostumwandler?

irgendwie gefällts.


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (2. September 2007)

Bald kommt ein anderer Lenker


----------



## King Jens one (2. September 2007)

aurelio schrieb:


> Es musste mal was anderes als komplett schwarz her:



BANG YOUR BIKE
Klasse


----------



## Stirni (2. September 2007)

fabian bitte bild größer man erkennt ja garnix


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (2. September 2007)

Ist so besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (2. September 2007)

angenehmer für leute die keinen 100000" Monitor haben


----------



## Stirni (2. September 2007)

danke


----------



## Prunni (2. September 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> geschultes auge mein lieber ave
> radl nicht schlecht, bis auf die farbe, die gefällt mir nicht,... was isn des eig genau? mischung aus rot und braun?



Ist Braun kommt auf den Bild nur nicht richtig rüber.


----------



## Domas (2. September 2007)

Prunni schrieb:


> 11,7KG



Hr weiter rein, anderen vorbau, finde sattel passt nicht so gut, ripseat wäre besser. ggf schwarze felge, aber das macht nix.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (2. September 2007)

wieso anderer vorbau? der sieht geil aus, farbe vom rahmen find ich nicht so schön. der rest passt


----------



## Pulle666 (2. September 2007)

weil vorbau n billiger hässlicher eastern is vllcht^^?!


----------



## aurelio (3. September 2007)

Danke fürs Lob



[email protected] schrieb:


> abgeschliffen + rostumwandler?
> 
> irgendwie gefällts.



Hab den in ner Firma entlacken lassen, mit Lauge, Säure, whatever. Danach waren dann diese Flecken drauf. Fand ich gut so, dann klarlacken lassen.

Kommt aber auf Bildern nicht so richtig rüber irgentwie...


----------



## I bins d i bins (4. September 2007)

aurelio schrieb:


> Es musste mal was anderes als komplett schwarz her:



willst du mich verarschen, is des ein geiles rad, verdammt.


----------



## Molox (5. September 2007)

aurelio schrieb:


> Danke fürs Lob
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gehts eigentlich deiner hand?
Wir könnten ja mal ein bisschen fahren gehen
wobei ich jetzt erstmal so ne woche nicht mehr kann, weil bin gestern im park gestürzt und habe mir den oberschenkel geprellt oder so...


----------



## aurelio (5. September 2007)

I bins d i bins schrieb:


> willst du mich verarschen, is des ein geiles rad, verdammt.



Hehe vielen Dank, auch für die Erhebung in den 20" porno thread ;=)

@Kayed: Geht solala, hab noch ca. 2 Wochen Gips. Fahren kann ich mitm BMX also wenn überhaupt nur von A nach B. Aber wenn Du fahren willst sag bescheid, dann kann ich Fotos schiessen oder den Motivator spielen.

Ich hoff Deinem Schenkel gehts bald wieder gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (7. September 2007)

so meins neu is sattel/sattelstützencombo und weiße koolstops und eastern ultra light...


----------



## Bampedi (7. September 2007)

jetz läufts auf jeden fall rein.


----------



## Stirni (7. September 2007)

jau is geil!


----------



## AVE (7. September 2007)

aurelio schrieb:


> Es musste mal was anderes als komplett schwarz her:



sehr cool... rahmenfarbe könnte besser sein, aba naja trend also basst^^

achja 9" lenker? sieht verdammt hoch aus


----------



## aurelio (8. September 2007)

AVE schrieb:


> sehr cool... rahmenfarbe könnte besser sein, aba naja trend also basst^^
> 
> achja 9" lenker? sieht verdammt hoch aus



Danke, hm die Kritikpunkte kann ich nich nachvollziehen, egal.

Lenker ist ein 8" Sunday Triumph.


----------



## RISE (8. September 2007)

Die Rahmenfarbe ist mal richtig gut. Hab ich so in der Art noch nicht gesehen. Überhaupt ist das Rad sehr clean.


----------



## Prunni (8. September 2007)

Rad vom Kumpel.


----------



## nicusy (9. September 2007)

nich schön


----------



## BenjaminB (9. September 2007)

sieht irgendwie ziemlich schwer aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (9. September 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Die Rahmenfarbe ist mal richtig gut. Hab ich so in der Art noch nicht gesehen. Überhaupt ist das Rad sehr clean.


fährt sich auch wie ein wasserbett..
sehr schön


----------



## Slaggy (10. September 2007)

Neue Rahmenfarbe, Lenker schwarz... Sattel geht nicht tiefer,brauch ich wohl wat neues XD


----------



## paule_p2 (10. September 2007)

sehr gut


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (10. September 2007)

boah wie lang isn das bremskabel


----------



## Benh00re (10. September 2007)

ja komisches kabel


----------



## Flowpen (10. September 2007)

Damit kannste ohne Rotor nen double Barspin machen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (10. September 2007)

du mach mal des bremskabel mit dem kabelbinder am oberrohr fest


----------



## Slaggy (10. September 2007)

Tja, das hab ich noch nicht richtig  fest gemacht und nein, man kann keinen double barspin machen, da bremst die Bremse XD


----------



## RISE (10. September 2007)

Endlich mal wieder ein Rad mit zwei Chromfelgen. Hellyeah.


----------



## L_AIR (11. September 2007)

also die cromteile gefallen mir : ) und das rad an sich auc h ^^


----------



## Slaggy (11. September 2007)

Danke an alle


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (11. September 2007)

New paint:
Klick mich
Klick mich


----------



## Carl Johnson (11. September 2007)

nice bike, farbe gefällt mir obwohl ich net so der grün-fan bin.
sattel find ich net so geil.

aber hab mal ne frage was bringts eigentlich (allgemein jetzt) am hinterad n slik reifen drauf zu haben?? um beim mini fahren besser mim rad übers cooping zu rutschen???


----------



## Pulle666 (11. September 2007)

zb weniger rollwiderstand

ich persönlich finds einfach schöner...


----------



## MTXR (11. September 2007)

du hast da ein loch im sattel. sonst feines rad.


----------



## Slaggy (12. September 2007)

...Fred hatte vor geraumer Zeit ein ähnliches Grün. Sattel von MacNeil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bmxer Fabian (12. September 2007)

JA Sattel is von Macneil.
Das Loch ist dafür da, das ich den Satel festziehen kann, Pivotalsystem


----------



## CK-Atlantic (12. September 2007)

2 fragen: 
1. was is des fürn rahmen?
2. wie is die sattelstütze im rahmen festgemacht, is da dieser animal mod drin oder sowas in der art?

ansonsten sehr schickes bike, gefällt mir gut. Farbe is au top.


----------



## Slaggy (12. September 2007)

Ja, kenn den MacNeil Sattel... und du hast ihn abgezogen und anderen Stoff drauf, damit er slim is XD


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (12. September 2007)

Hab den Sattel abgezogen und dann ein Stück Stoff drauf getan, Sattel is mit Superkleber fest geklebt.
Der Rahmen is ein Norco Rev 06


----------



## Master_P (12. September 2007)

Bmxer Fabian schrieb:


> Hab den Sattel abgezogen und dann ein Stück Stoff drauf getan, Sattel is mit Superkleber fest geklebt.
> Der Rahmen is ein Norco Rev 06



die zeit deines postes erinnert an die alte Counterstrikesucht.


----------



## Bampedi (12. September 2007)

ach...das waren schöne zeiten.


----------



## Domas (12. September 2007)

wie wahr, wie wahr


----------



## Pulle666 (12. September 2007)

hat auch irgendwie jeder früher gespielt...
1337^^


----------



## Bampedi (12. September 2007)

aber die meisten hatten keinen skill...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (12. September 2007)

und wall an


----------



## oO?!aha?! (12. September 2007)

oder aim


----------



## Bampedi (12. September 2007)

schlimmste. dazu dann die ganzen pub-rulOr..


----------



## mountainlion (12. September 2007)

Häh?


----------



## KingsCrown (12. September 2007)

ach kommt jungs mit cheats hats doch am meisten spaß gemacht. besonders wenn die ganzen noob kiddies sich die ganze zeit aufgeregt haben


----------



## Bampedi (12. September 2007)

oh ohhhhh ich glaub da is jetz einer ganz weit unten durch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_P (12. September 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> oh ohhhhh ich glaub da is jetz einer ganz weit unten durch....



ja aber hallo...kanns doch nich machn kingscrown 

man war das schön immer diese camper zu mobben


----------



## Slaggy (12. September 2007)

Back To Topic!!!!!!!


----------



## Bampedi (12. September 2007)

komisch aussehende fahrräder die keinem gefallen angucken oder wie?

nää


----------



## l0st (12. September 2007)

kommt:

Kink Relief
Odyssey Lumberjack
United sprocket
koolchain

edit:die hohlkralle ist auch nicht mehr drinne und bekomm noch ne diatech hombre von nem kolleg.


----------



## Son (12. September 2007)

mit dem neuen kram wird gleich besser!
und ich brauch noch wen der mein gerät fotofiert


----------



## Master_P (12. September 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> komisch aussehende fahrräder die keinem gefallen angucken oder wie?
> 
> nää



also lost sein fit wiederspricht allem.


----------



## fashizzel (12. September 2007)

spenden sie jetzt auf das kamerafürsonkonto
nr: 655321
blz: 7007500

betreff: ein glücklicher son macht alle glücklich


----------



## KingsCrown (12. September 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> oh ohhhhh ich glaub da is jetz einer ganz weit unten durch....



wenn man mich nur darüber beurteilt wie ich mit 12 counterstrike gespielt hab, dann ist man bei mir unten durch. hab sowieso nur 1 oder 2 wochen das game gespielt


----------



## Son (12. September 2007)

fashizzel schrieb:


> spenden sie jetzt auf das kamerafürsonkonto
> nr: 655321
> blz: 7007500
> 
> betreff: ein glücklicher son macht alle glücklich




<3


----------



## Bampedi (12. September 2007)

> also lost sein fit wiederspricht allem.



stimmt. aber kam ja erst danach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (13. September 2007)

mein neues spielzeug


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. September 2007)

sattelfarbe passt irgendwie nicht, sonst schön. vl. mal ein bild vonner seite?!


----------



## gmozi (15. September 2007)

KingsCrown schrieb:


> wenn man mich nur darüber beurteilt wie ich mit 12 counterstrike gespielt hab, dann ist man bei mir unten durch. hab sowieso nur 1 oder 2 wochen das game gespielt



Ach ja ... wie die Zeiten sich ändern. Mit 12 hab ich glaube ich noch mit Lego gespielt, oder am frühen Abend draussen Verstecken oder so.

Naja, Quake war eh immer besser als dieses blöde CS rumgecampe   


Muss später mal nen Bild von meinem halbfertigen Rad machen, um auch mal was sinniges zum Topic zu posten


----------



## derFisch (15. September 2007)

danke, hier mal von der seite


----------



## RISE (15. September 2007)

Sieht wirklich gut aus. Evtl. würde ich noch den Aufkleber abmachen, aber der passt farblich ja zu dem auf der Felge.


----------



## gmozi (15. September 2007)

Hier mal meines ... halbfertig und noch nichts tolles, aber hauptsache macht Spass zu fahren!






Geplante Änderungen:

Neuer Antrieb ( LSD ) + neues HR
Anderer Vorbau
Sattel und Stütze neu
Bremsbeläge sind bestellt
Neue Pedale


----------



## Benh00re (15. September 2007)

mindestens


----------



## gmozi (15. September 2007)

Na super ... was denn Deiner Meinung nach noch? Ich meine, nen paar Anregungen könntest Du ja schon geben, wenn Du meinst, da müsste noch was drann.


----------



## Dnoizer (17. September 2007)

@gmozi: passt doch, find's optisch ganz fein und wenn du die teile tascht, wie von dir geschrieben, dann wird's noch besser. das kb ist aber echt mal ein monster

@derFisch: dein neues spielzeug ist ne glatte 1+

hab selbst mal ein neuanstrich gewagt und sieht jetzt so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. September 2007)

Sehr schöne Farbabstimmung. Gefällt mir wirklich gut.


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (17. September 2007)

haste deine vorderfelge selbst lackiert oder so gekauft?
würde mich sehr interresieren.


----------



## gmozi (17. September 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Farbabstimmung. Gefällt mir wirklich gut.



Absolut wahr .. gerade das VR mit den schwarzen Nippeln sieht echt gelungen aus!


----------



## Dnoizer (17. September 2007)

Hey, vielen Dank an Euch.
@bunnyhopper92: Die Felge gibts so zu kaufen. Odyssey knallt ja momentan
diverse limited Felgen auf den Markt.

Edit: halt moment, die weißen sind glaub ich nicht einmal ne limited edition.
Parano hat sie auf jeden fall, hab ich gerade gesehen.


----------



## Son (17. September 2007)

heißer ofen


----------



## agent_steed (17. September 2007)

schöne karre. brakeless mit schwarzem hr wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (17. September 2007)

@dnoizer
und wo haste sie her?


----------



## Dnoizer (17. September 2007)

@agent_steed: geplant ist ne schwarze profile mini mit weißen speichen und ner schwarzen odyssey 7k. allerdings bleibt die bremse dran. fehlt nur noch das geld

@bunnyhopper92: hab sie im Revolution BMX shop in hamburg gekauft


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (17. September 2007)

yo danke...


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (19. September 2007)

neu: primo Dirtmonster, Demolition missile griffe, gekürzte sattelstange


----------



## nicusy (20. September 2007)

kettenspannung gleich null??


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (20. September 2007)

tja das ist leider so`ne sache. entweder lässt sie sich gar nicht oder zu doll spannen und dann gehts wieder in die ausgangsposition.


----------



## hard rock bmxer (20. September 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> kettenspannung gleich null??


...........jop hast recht... ähm ali willst meinen kettenspanner...???


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (21. September 2007)




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (21. September 2007)

is das ne shadow interlock kette?


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (21. September 2007)

kann man so sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_P (21. September 2007)

geile kiste mike


----------



## MTXR (21. September 2007)

es ist zwar scheiss egl, weil die kiste hammer geil aussieht aber rein interesse halber frag ich mal, wie viel das gute ding wiegt.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (21. September 2007)

mhm ka denke ma so 11.5-11kg so genau weiss ich das nicht


----------



## crmo_basher (21. September 2007)

solang ich mich an der Farbe nicht sattgesehen habe bleibt´s so, ansonsten werden gabel,pedale und bremskabel weiß


----------



## nicusy (21. September 2007)

würd dann aber den lenker noch weiß machen, meiner meinung schaut des besser aus, als nur die gabel weiß


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2007)

lass es so. evtl. noch komplett schwarze felgen...


----------



## crmo_basher (21. September 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> würd dann aber den lenker noch weiß machen, meiner meinung schaut des besser aus, als nur die gabel weiß



Ist dann aber vorne ziemlich schwerlastig das Weiß, hätte ansonsten an nen weißen Sattel gedacht..müßte das Bild dann auch wieder abrunden


----------



## paule_p2 (22. September 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


>





nettes rad, aber hat die kette die richtige laufrichtung?


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (22. September 2007)

nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2007)

11,4 und nun auch farbiges Bild.


----------



## Domas (22. September 2007)

find ich garnicht schön


----------



## Son (22. September 2007)

eeekelhaft


----------



## Domas (22. September 2007)

korrekt


----------



## nicusy (22. September 2007)

lenker im glaichen grün und es wär sehr geil!!


----------



## Son (22. September 2007)

nicht im glaichen krün, das bleibt so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2007)

danke son und domas <3

nicusy... danke, bleibt aber so.


----------



## Domas (22. September 2007)

machma bitte noch dem ramen orangsch und das hintarad neongelp!
achja und die narbe hinten im glaichen schwarz lakieren wie die nippel beim vorderrat vorher wahren!


----------



## RISE (22. September 2007)

Wir haben sehr herzlichst nicht gelacht.


----------



## paule_p2 (22. September 2007)

Domas schrieb:


> machma bitte noch dem ramen orangsch und das hintarad neongelp!
> achja und die narbe hinten im glaichen schwarz lakieren wie die nippel beim vorderrat vorher wahren!





ich habs probiert, hat aber nicht geklappt


----------



## Pulle666 (22. September 2007)

griffe schwatz und punkte auffn pedalen auhc...


----------



## L_AIR (22. September 2007)

omfg was habt ihr alle?
die räder haben doch style, ich finde den kontrast und die farben unter sich harmonierend ;D


----------



## nicusy (22. September 2007)

sag mal paule steht dein radl da auf dem rail??
wie hastn des hinbekommen?


----------



## l0st (23. September 2007)

freunde haben,draufstellen,fotogerät einstellen,halten und ausbalancieren,loslassen,knopf drücken,rad fangen.


----------



## Domas (23. September 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> ich habs probiert, hat aber nicht geklappt



ja doch, ich habe das genau so gemeint. habe mich nur ein wenig schlecht ausgedrückt!



l0st schrieb:


> rad fangen.


----------



## Pulle666 (23. September 2007)

ich glaub er meint rad fangen,dass es nich aufn boden fällt von dem enorm hohen rail runter 
könnte ja beachtlichen schaden mit sich führen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (23. September 2007)

also bei mir ist schon ein barend gebrochen ^^

ist aber auch aus plastik und hält auch noch


----------



## gmozi (23. September 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> nettes rad, aber hat die kette die richtige laufrichtung?



ist doch jacke wie hose , oder ?


----------



## Slaggy (23. September 2007)

nein, ketten kann man tatsächlich auch falsch rum einbauen!


----------



## gmozi (23. September 2007)

Slaggy schrieb:


> nein, ketten kann man tatsächlich auch falsch rum einbauen!



Und wie soll sich das physikalisch erklären? Ich meine, eine KMC Cool Chain, die hat quasi eine Ober und eine Unterseite könnte man sagen. Aber davon abgesehen spielt doch die Laufrichtung rein physikalisch gar keine Rolle, denn die Zugbelastung ist immer die Selbe. Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## paule_p2 (23. September 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Und wie soll sich das physikalisch erklären? Ich meine, eine KMC Cool Chain, die hat quasi eine Ober und eine Unterseite könnte man sagen. Aber davon abgesehen spielt doch die Laufrichtung rein physikalisch gar keine Rolle, denn die Zugbelastung ist immer die Selbe. Oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?





bei halflink ketten geht das. aber ich hab mich getäuscht sie is richtig rum drauf.


----------



## gmozi (23. September 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> bei halflink ketten geht das. aber ich hab mich getäuscht sie is richtig rum drauf.



Wer sagt das? Wo ist die Begründung? Ich hab hier nen Stück meiner alten HalfLink kette direkt vor mir liegen, und solange man "Ober/Unter" Seite nicht vertauscht, ist die Laufrichtung wirklich egal, weil die Zugbelastung einfach die selbe ist.

Wer da anderer Meinung ist, der soll diese doch bitte auch mal vernünftig Begründen. Irgendetwas einfach behaupten kann ja quasi jeder


----------



## paule_p2 (23. September 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Wo ist die Begründung? Ich hab hier nen Stück meiner alten HalfLink kette direkt vor mir liegen, und solange man "Ober/Unter" Seite nicht vertauscht, ist die Laufrichtung wirklich egal, weil die Zugbelastung einfach die selbe ist.
> 
> Wer da anderer Meinung ist, der soll diese doch bitte auch mal vernünftig Begründen. Irgendetwas einfach behaupten kann ja quasi jeder





ich habe jetzt keine physikalische oder diplomgeprüfte erklärung für die laufrichtung, aber es wird schon nen grund haben warum z.b. shadow in der box von der interlock die laufrichtung mit nem bildchen angibt. wenn es keinen grund dazu gibt kannst du ja deine einfach mal anderstrum montieren nur um Anti zu sein und gegen den trend zu gehn.


----------



## Bampedi (23. September 2007)

wars nich so, dass die kette unten beim grinden in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird wenn sie falsch rum drin is und "richtig" rum wesentlich länger hält?


----------



## SKAtoffel (23. September 2007)

das bike da oben  ist schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (24. September 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt keine physikalische oder diplomgeprüfte erklärung für die laufrichtung, aber es wird schon nen grund haben warum z.b. shadow in der box von der interlock die laufrichtung mit nem bildchen angibt. wenn es keinen grund dazu gibt kannst du ja deine einfach mal anderstrum montieren nur um Anti zu sein und gegen den trend zu gehn.



Wäre somit die erste und bisher auch einzige Kette die ich kenne mit einer Angabe zur Laufrichtung. Worin da der Sinn liegen soll will sich mir immer noch nicht erschließen, denke aber das gehört hier eh nicht rein


----------



## paule_p2 (24. September 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Wäre somit die erste und bisher auch einzige Kette die ich kenne mit einer Angabe zur Laufrichtung. Worin da der Sinn liegen soll will sich mir immer noch nicht erschließen, denke aber das gehört hier eh nicht rein





also shadow gibt zu 100% die laufrichtung an, ich mach nacher mal nen bild.


----------



## gmozi (24. September 2007)

Ja ne .. wenn Du das sagts, glaub ich das schon. Allerdings würde mich der SINN darin viel mehr interessieren.


----------



## L_AIR (26. September 2007)

also bei den geilen bikes hier kann ich nicht mithalten  ist mir aber egal, weil ich mein eigenes immer noch am geilsten finde und zufrieden damit bin xD  






vorderbremse ist seit heute auch ab (sch*.*ß bremshebelfeder ist abgebrochen. . .)

pedale gibts bald neue, wenn nich nochma reperaturkosten aufkommen  aber das lässt sich ja nicht verhindern . . .


----------



## Benh00re (26. September 2007)

ich sag jetzt mal nix ...


----------



## alöx (26. September 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> wars nich so, dass die kette unten beim grinden in mitleidenschaft gezogen wird wenn sie falsch rum drin is und "richtig" rum wesentlich länger hält?



Genauso ist es. Durch die Halflinkform schützt sich die Kette beim Grind vor sich selber an den Empfindlichen stellen nämlich da wo sonst eine Kante entsteht wenn die Kette nicht gerade ist.

Das ist nicht anders als würde man sein Haustier gegen den Strich streicheln - es wird es dir danken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (27. September 2007)

Benh00re schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt mal nix ...



danke, warum nicht immer so?


----------



## ZoMa (27. September 2007)

Es würde mich mal interessieren, warum keiner Mehr Pegs fährt? Reichen die Muckis nicht das Rad mit Pegs noch zu wuchten, hat es Ideologische Gründe oder was soll dieser Trend?


----------



## XenoX (27. September 2007)

du hast recht, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen! jetzt wo du es sagst! frag ich mich das auch! xD


----------



## WaldChiller (27. September 2007)

Die meisten haben keinen Bock auf grinden oder wollen es direkt vermeiden^^ ich bin auch nie Pegs gefahren hab mir aber mal testweise welche bestellt.


----------



## L_AIR (27. September 2007)

seitdem ich meinen vorletzten peg abgebaut habe kann ich den bunnyhop xD

iwie placebo effekt oda so  

ich finde grinden nich so schön


----------



## RISE (27. September 2007)

Ich bin zu doof dafür...


----------



## alöx (27. September 2007)

Rutschen ist so toll das ich mir extra dafür ein Kinderrad kaufen würde. Das neue  Fit Flow Street ist richtig heiß.


----------



## derFisch (27. September 2007)

ich würd mir überall pegs dranschrauben. hab aber nur vorne eins, weil ich links zu doof zum grinden bin, mir für hinten das peg noch nich dropoutgerecht geflext hab und smithgrinds auch toll sind.


----------



## Hertener (27. September 2007)

Äh....yo....4 Pegs....ich hier....für alles, was Spaß macht.  

(Foto folgt)


----------



## l0st (27. September 2007)

mal mit der dose gespielt,kommt ja eh neues zeug sobalds lieferbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (27. September 2007)

läuft


----------



## alöx (27. September 2007)

Is das auch leicht? hihi


----------



## Pulle666 (27. September 2007)

rad is schön...

achja ich fahre auch noch pegs


----------



## hard rock bmxer (28. September 2007)

geile idee!!!..leuchtets auch im dunkeln^^


----------



## L_AIR (28. September 2007)

am besten man macht noch window color leuchtfarben aufs rad xD


----------



## nicusy (29. September 2007)

taugt mir richtig des rad, sehr schöne arbeit!
nur n größeres foto wär net schlecht


----------



## Son (29. September 2007)

man erkennt nicht viel, aber es ist eh noch nicht so wie ich will
dabei ist alles! gewicht so bei ner unteren 12




bessers bild wird nachgereicht


----------



## RISE (29. September 2007)

Gutes Ding und der Stalinverschnitt im Hintergrund bringt die nötige Portion Ideologie. Sehr durchdacht Herr Son.


----------



## Son (29. September 2007)

war stalin schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (29. September 2007)

da hat PK sone granatenkamera und dann kommt nix bei rum, nöi nöi nöi!


----------



## Son (29. September 2007)

versteh ich auch nicht, sonst macht er ja bombenbilder


----------



## RISE (29. September 2007)

Son schrieb:


> war stalin schwarz?



Klar, wenn er schwer arbeitende Bergleute besucht hat. 

Wunder dich nicht übers Edit in deinem Beitrag, wollte ihn nur zitieren und hab de falschen Knopf erwischt.


----------



## alöx (29. September 2007)

Ma ein richtig schlechtes Bild. Wer ist PK?


----------



## MTXR (29. September 2007)

find das bild genial. bis auf die kettenspannung


----------



## baby-biker max (29. September 2007)

mein neues grad erst aufgebaut ! 
subrosa pandora:




foto mit bremse wird morgen nachgereicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (29. September 2007)

wie schon gesagt
ich finds schön...
pedale(dmr?!) noch schwarz


----------



## L_AIR (29. September 2007)

von den ganzen 08er modellen der einzelnen hersteller findich die farbkombis alle geil, selbst felt hat jetzt nochn bisschen mehr style


----------



## baby-biker max (29. September 2007)

wat fürn 08er modell ??das ist kein komplettbike!!


----------



## RISE (29. September 2007)

Das Subrosa ist schon ganz schön geil.


----------



## derdani (30. September 2007)

möpmöp


----------



## paule_p2 (30. September 2007)

das rad könnte soooo schön sein, wenn da nen gescheiter vorbau und ne sattelstüzte dran wäre.


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2007)

das rad IST schön... sattel find ich gar nich ma so schlimm.


----------



## nicusy (30. September 2007)

also der vorbau is net so der bringer


----------



## derdani (30. September 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> das rad könnte soooo schön sein, wenn da ne sattelstüzte dran wäre.



irgendwann mal wieder


----------



## Hertener (30. September 2007)

So, ich bin dann noch ein Foto schuldig:







Jepp, breakless. Mir ist am Samstag vor einer Woche das obere Rotorkabel gerissen. Da habe ich dann, weil Ersatzteile auf die schnelle nicht mehr zu bekommen waren, kurzer Hand die Bremsen abgebaut, was immerhin 1kg Gewichtsersparnis gebracht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (30. September 2007)

schön finden muss man es ja nich.

aber dieses grafik-gedöhns is schon bissel unnötig...und der text...naja, egal


----------



## LukGande (30. September 2007)




----------



## nicusy (1. Oktober 2007)

taugt nur die position ist nicht von vorteil


----------



## derdani (4. Oktober 2007)

@hertener, kein wirklich schönes rad, und der text is ja ma dermaßen fürn po


----------



## Hertener (4. Oktober 2007)

Na ja, ich wollte mit dem Text halt ein bisschen die Eastern-Werbung auf die Schippe nehmen. Und letztendlich ist der Text auch eine Hommage an das Rad, das mir die letzten drei Jahre die Treue gehalten hat. 
Es werden ein paar neue Teile kommen - HR ist schon bestellt.


----------



## sammrei (6. Oktober 2007)

geil


----------



## BMXFORFUN (11. Oktober 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann noch ein Foto schuldig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



andres kettenblatt, andrer Sattel, und Sattel runter.. ansonsten Tip top..schöner farbton


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Oktober 2007)

bisschen weniger augenkrebs


----------



## Master_P (14. Oktober 2007)

uiuiui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-B-C (14. Oktober 2007)

jap, sehr geil, bis auf den vorderen reifen (lediglich von der optik her, an sich ist der geil) und den flansch an den griffen .


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (14. Oktober 2007)




----------



## nicusy (14. Oktober 2007)

brakeless hype??


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Oktober 2007)

ne bremse liegt noch bei dem kumpel bei dem ich lackiert habe. kommt auf jeden fall wieder ran.


----------



## man1x (14. Oktober 2007)

hr felge wird denk mal die woche auch noch rot...


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Oktober 2007)

das bild ist irgendwie najaaaaaaaa
aber paules rad is leuchtend gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (15. Oktober 2007)

mach mal im dunkeln n gutes bild ohne gescheiten blitz 
wenns hr rot is mach ich n gescheites...tagsüber unso


----------



## derFisch (15. Oktober 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/DSC06618.JPG[IMG][/QUOTE]
> supertop! :daumen:


----------



## L_AIR (15. Oktober 2007)

geile farbkombi das letzte


----------



## Flatpro (15. Oktober 2007)

viel wichtiger!!! wo isn dieses curb da auf dem foto vom hertener?


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (16. Oktober 2007)

herten


----------



## Pulle666 (16. Oktober 2007)

haha das würde iwo sinn ergeben


----------



## Hertener (16. Oktober 2007)

@Flatpro:
Herten - Flügel vor dem Rathaus

Hier mal aus ein paar anderen Perspektiven:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6a2pGp6V08


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (16. Oktober 2007)

Udos Rad rockt sowieso alles weg hier!

Derbe mein Rad dürfte nächstes wochenende fertig sein


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (16. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTXR (16. Oktober 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> viel wichtiger!!! wo isn dieses curb da auf dem foto vom hertener?



guck mal in die neue allride direkt beim index ist n fettes foto von das curb mit nem typen der da nen trick dran macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (16. Oktober 2007)

Moin
Ich dacht mal: hey, jag doch mal dein BMX in die Runde...







Okay! Okay! Eigentlich gehört das Teil ins Classic-Forum. 
Hey, es liecht noch kein Staub druff!!! 
Laut Er- und Aufzählungen der Vorbesitzer muß das Teil von ca. 1990 sein. 
Ist mir dann vor 4 Jahren in die Hände gekommen. Mittlerweile ist dies meine 
2.te Aufbauvariante in Dunkel-Grün mit Pirate-Style (vorher in glänzend 
Schwarz, ohne Details). Da dies Gefährt noch für ich-fahr-mal-eben-Milch-holen 
(mehr nicht. Ist mir auch mittlerweile zu Schade) benutzt wird, hab ich fürs 
Hosenbeinschonen einen Kettenblattschutz aus Kunststoff gefertigt - passend 
zu den restlichen Totenköpfen. Der Sattel war damals einfach so und tiefer 
gehts eh nicht mehr. Ähm, die Sattelstange ist am Rahmen festgerostet. 
Der Schriftzug am Oberrohr ist selbst aus Folie geschnitten - dient nur als 
Schutz, wenn mein Dad sein Fahrrad mal wieder unglücklich daneben parkt.
Für mehrfache Drehung des Vorderrads wurde einfach die Hinterradbremse 
mit Bremsleitung demontiert. Tja, ging damals auch ;]


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (16. Oktober 2007)

@mtxr
das ist dennis kicza mitm icepeick grind, falls du das im allride prospekt meinst.


----------



## King Jens one (16. Oktober 2007)




----------



## RISE (17. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schön, auch wenn ich mich mit diesem Sattel nie anfreunden werde, aber deinem Rad steht er ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Son (17. Oktober 2007)

oooh ja


----------



## nobeleden (17. Oktober 2007)

ich find der sattel sieht nich schlecht aus, allerdings  an diesem rad super


----------



## Flatpro (17. Oktober 2007)

ja kalsse, dann horch ichn dennis mal aus,wunderbar


----------



## nicusy (17. Oktober 2007)

aorry aber ich find der sattel gehört an ne mosh-maschiene
bei dir passt n slim besser


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (17. Oktober 2007)

oh da is wohl einer mit den profis per du bravo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (17. Oktober 2007)

Ah yo, des passt scho'. Er ist ja auch a pro, halt "nur" a Flatpro, aber des passt scho.


----------



## Flatpro (18. Oktober 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> oh da is wohl einer mit den profis per du bravo



ja und? problem damit? kanns mir jetz nich erzählen, dass ich den quatsch hier anne große glocke gehangen hab. und außerdem sind das auch nur menschen diese "pros" und wenn ich erst meinen nick hier umändern muss, damit keiner mehr rumnervt, bitteschön.


----------



## alöx (18. Oktober 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ja und? problem damit? kanns mir jetz nich erzählen, dass ich den quatsch hier anne große glocke gehangen hab. und außerdem sind das auch nur menschen diese "pros" und wenn ich erst meinen nick hier umändern muss, damit keiner mehr rumnervt, bitteschön.



Korrigiert mich aber ich denk er hat sich auf die Stylepolizei nicusy bezogen.


----------



## nicusy (18. Oktober 2007)

nöö kenn den net, war nur meine meinung und ich find halt nun mal des der sattel nicht passt.. punkt


----------



## Bampedi (18. Oktober 2007)

ich find den sattel cool.

liegen da beim flair noch welche rum? mit post?


----------



## King Jens one (18. Oktober 2007)

ich denk mal ruf doch einfach mal an ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (18. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (18. Oktober 2007)

sexäy


----------



## MTXR (18. Oktober 2007)

ich würde alles für dich tun ...


----------



## Flatpro (19. Oktober 2007)

scerbolenker is aber mal derbst schwul


----------



## street (19. Oktober 2007)

mein radel bitches


----------



## Son (20. Oktober 2007)

ich glAUB ICH habs mir scön getrunekn


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (20. Oktober 2007)

mein bike


----------



## nicusy (20. Oktober 2007)

is sehr schick nur des blaue klebeband oder was auch immer des is passt net
wie isn der sattel befestigt?


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (20. Oktober 2007)

Sattel is mit 2 Komponenten Kleber festgeklebt 
Danke


----------



## Hertener (20. Oktober 2007)

@street:
Was ist das denn für ein Rahmen? 
Und welche Oberrohrlänge hat der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## street (21. Oktober 2007)

nen sunday 20.5"


----------



## Hertener (21. Oktober 2007)

sehr schön


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (21. Oktober 2007)

Mein Rad dürfte denn auch die Tage fertig sein.

Partliste:

Rahmen: DK ding vom Kumpel (später denn ma Mutiny oder MacNeil)
Gabel: Shadow Creeper 026
Vorbau: Shadow Attack
Lenker: Subrosa Pandorra 8.25" Rise
Griffe: ODI Longneck
VR: Demolition Bulemia
HR Demolition Zero auf KHE Geisha Street 9T
Kurbel: WeThePeople Royal Crank
KB: WeThePeople FiveStar Light 25T
Pedalen: Shadow Nostra SB
Reifen: Animal GLH 1.9
Schläuche: KHE Twiggy
Kette: Kool Chain
Sattel: 24Seven (kommt noch en Animal Pivotal)
Stütze: noch was ganz einfaches (kommt noch irgendwas Pivotal mäßiges)

Jo glaub das wars, Bremse kommt keine und Bilder folgen denn die Tage.


----------



## AerO (21. Oktober 2007)

und die partlist is so geil, als dass man sich drauf freuen sollte?


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (21. Oktober 2007)

Jah weiß nich, is ******* or whatsen?


----------



## gmozi (21. Oktober 2007)

Hier bissel was neues am Rad. Kettenblatt ist nun nen 33er und das Ritzel nen 13er. Kleiner wird es nicht mehr werden. Morgen kommt noch ne Chromfelge hinten dran und nen neuen Lenker brauch ich demnächst auch da leicht verbogen


----------



## man1x (21. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Lizard.King (21. Oktober 2007)

das is schön nur die flansche hätte ich persönlich drangelassen, bzw schwarze griffe wären auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## derFisch (21. Oktober 2007)

sehr schönes rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (22. Oktober 2007)

meine fitz

sputnic satelite vol 2 
wtp helium light bar 
macneil id fork
hazard rims
hazard fronthub
macneil cassette
wtp royal cranks


----------



## Pulle666 (22. Oktober 2007)

bis auf sattestellung schön


----------



## derFisch (22. Oktober 2007)

nen neuen oder den geschweissten? Is aber schön!


----------



## Flatpro (22. Oktober 2007)

der alte geschweisste war vol1 jetz habsch den vol 2  und wie soll ich den sattel stellen? der is mir eigentlich relativ egal da unten aber schön aussehen tuts nicht, da haste wohl recht.


----------



## Pulle666 (22. Oktober 2007)

also ich würdn n bisken steiler und n stücker weiter nach vorne packe


----------



## Flatpro (23. Oktober 2007)

hm ma ausprobieren, aber ich hab efürchtungen, dass dann meine knie dem lenker bei barspins im weg sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (23. Oktober 2007)

ich vergaß...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (25. Oktober 2007)

hab mich mal an bildbearbeitung versucht aber leider nicht so gut geworden


----------



## DirtJumper III (25. Oktober 2007)

das rad gefällt, aber hintergrund ist so najaa


----------



## Son (25. Oktober 2007)

dito


----------



## Benh00re (26. Oktober 2007)

stairmaster
united squad fork
sunday triumph bar
wtp royal crank
animal light sprocket
wellgo pedals
macneil capital combo
hazard laufradsatz
khe schlappen
elementary (tausche gern gegen was andres)
hombre+animal linear+monolever small(nicht aufm bild)
jpeg lighter

gewicht mit pegs 11,4kg


----------



## derFisch (26. Oktober 2007)

super!


----------



## D.S.G (27. Oktober 2007)

sehr schön!


----------



## Marzokka (29. Oktober 2007)

Kommt noch: Rote Vorderfelge, rote Nabe, United Squad Gabel in metallic-grau, wie der Lenker...


----------



## jimbim (29. Oktober 2007)

ihr habt doch alle zu viel geld


----------



## derFisch (29. Oktober 2007)

die gabel passt ma gar nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzokka (29. Oktober 2007)

Jo wird halt geändert un so.


----------



## Pulle666 (29. Oktober 2007)

der lenker is echt cool


----------



## Son (29. Oktober 2007)

aber bitte keine rote felge


----------



## Son (30. Oktober 2007)

danke an crossie fürs bild


----------



## AerO (31. Oktober 2007)

ich fang mal an:
gabelschaft schnippschnapp schnell
felge hinten und nippel pfffft pfffffft schwarz 
sattel rupf rupf slim.

sonst siehts gut aus, trotz komplettradstyle.


----------



## RISE (31. Oktober 2007)

Endlich mal einer, der noch mehr Spacer unterm Vorbau hat als ich... Sieht zwar sicher nicht so schön aus, aber wenn man den Lenker auf der Höhe will. Kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## AerO (31. Oktober 2007)

nein nein nein


----------



## Son (31. Oktober 2007)

ok, jetzt hier echt das letzt mal 
lenker is halt 7.75" und weil alles ohne spacer zu niedrig ist und ich grad keine kohle für nen höheren lenker hab bleibts erstma so, selbiges zum sattel und co


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. Oktober 2007)

gefällt aber mit Jan´s tipps siehts bestimmt einiges besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (31. Oktober 2007)

das sicherlich, aber erstens siehe mein post davor und sattel rupf rupf... ich weiß nicht...
felgenmäßig hab ich auch anders vor ^^


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. Oktober 2007)

verzichte auf den regelmäßigen bierkonsum und dann kannste dir auch sowas leisten  
bitte nicht ernstnehmen (machste eh nich)


----------



## Son (31. Oktober 2007)

genau, siehe heute


----------



## RISE (31. Oktober 2007)

Besser siehts sicher aus, aber ich fahre z.B. lieber meinen Lenker mit Spacerturm und es ist angenehm, als dass ich den Gabelschaft kürze und der Lenker dann irgendwo grad so überm Vorderrad hängt. Dann kann ich auch gleich einen 6" Lenker fahren.
Ein Schönheitstipp wäre vll. eine obere Abdeckkappe von einem Rennradsteuersatz. Die sind höher und sehen wesentlich schöner aus.


----------



## gmozi (31. Oktober 2007)

Hab bei mir auch auch Spacer drunter die 2 cm bringen. Alles andere ist mir dann trotz 7,5er Lenker einfach zu niedrig


----------



## nobeleden (31. Oktober 2007)

neue gabel und neue sattelcombo
wiegt ca. 11 kg aber sollte bald 10,5 wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (31. Oktober 2007)

na dann is ja gut.


----------



## Bampedi (31. Oktober 2007)

dacht schon ich klicke mal wieder umsonst...aber zwei gute gefährt hier!

wobei man das kink wirklich mit der aerOschen anleitung verfeinern sollte....


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2007)

nobeleden: schick, gefällt.

son: gut gehört, ich nehm an du hast die entscheidung nich bereut?


----------



## l0st (31. Oktober 2007)

2 echt schöne räder


----------



## Son (31. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> son: gut gehört, ich nehm an du hast die entscheidung nich bereut?



ich hab nichts bereut!


----------



## nicusy (1. November 2007)

beim kink gefllt mir die gabel mit dem vorderrad


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. November 2007)

nobeleden echt krasses rad ;-) hat sich ja einiges verändert ^^


----------



## nicusy (2. November 2007)

@nobeledendenden

sag ma haste den rahmen überlackiert, oder waren des nur sticker?


----------



## nobeleden (2. November 2007)

jo warn nur sticker, kam mir spontan die abzumachen gefiel mir nich mehr so..


----------



## Slaggy (3. November 2007)

also wäre ich nett, würde ich sagen, dass sons  rahmenfarbe sehr fett is...^^, aber aller anderen sind ja auch nur bääääh hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (3. November 2007)

Feddich. 11kg.


----------



## l0st (3. November 2007)

man zweifelt an den 11kg


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. November 2007)

ich hasse es ja eigentlich wenn sich leute auf den hintergrund beziehen und das lustig finden, trozdem hätte ich gerne eine großaufnahme von dem typ wenn das möglich wäre


----------



## Slaggy (3. November 2007)

^ zu gut


----------



## traildevil91 (3. November 2007)

der im background heißt glaube ich im forum slim shady!
aber rekib solou sein bmx ist in real geiler!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (3. November 2007)

sieht aus als hätte dern internal suffering shirt an aber wenn ich auf seine haarfarbe gucken dann bezweifel ich das


----------



## Pulle666 (3. November 2007)

haha n iternal suffering isses wohl kaum,obwohls hinkommen würde^^


----------



## A-B-C (4. November 2007)

warum hat denn der typ im hintergrund seine beine schwarz gefärbt :-/?!
naja wenn das bmx nicht mit so ner homo-cam photographiert worden wäre, könnte man ja sogar was dazu sagen...


----------



## RISE (4. November 2007)

Ja, Hauptsache dagegen, ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (4. November 2007)

die 7 schichten lack mussten mal runter, wird demnächst wieder schwarz lackiert und die bremse kommt auch wieder ran.


----------



## BMXdriver (4. November 2007)

wieso hast duu den den lackabgemacht..sah mti dem neongelb geilaus!!


----------



## paule_p2 (4. November 2007)

weil der lack total abge****t war und mir auch mitlerweile derbe auf die nerven gegangen ist.


----------



## Hertener (4. November 2007)

@RISE
Yo, wie die Chicks: Lästern wo geht. Die eigene Nase bleibt mal wieder außen vor.   Saftladen!


----------



## King Jens one (4. November 2007)

das türkise ist mein alter Rahmen, mein alter Lenker, Kettenblatt, Sattel usw
meins wird bald lila


----------



## A-B-C (4. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Ja, Hauptsache dagegen, ne?




soooo solls sein. nein nein, es gibt genügend bilder die ich gerne bejubele, aber so?! nöö...allerdings, kommt die tage mal mein bmx hier rein, da es ne neue farbe bekommen hat. dann kann natürlich auch zu meinem bild gemeckert werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (5. November 2007)

Das wird es, ich arbeite schon mal einen 300seitigen Kriterienkatalog aus.


----------



## EasternRider10 (5. November 2007)




----------



## A-B-C (5. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Das wird es, ich arbeite schon mal einen 300seitigen Kriterienkatalog aus.



na das will ich aber auch hoffen, dass du dich mit meinem bmx ausführlich auseinandersetzt, wenn ich mir schonmal die mühe mache und es photographiere und ja, sogar noch eine partlist dazu schreibe...nur mitm gewicht könnts schwierig werden, da dieser teilerecghner nicht alles hat was ich habe, und zum wiegen bin ich zu faul. nundenn...warte jetzt nurnoch auf pedalen und ein peg, und dann gehts los .


----------



## Pulle666 (5. November 2007)

möchtegern trend hobel...


----------



## Marzokka (5. November 2007)

Apropos möchtegern:


----------



## Pulle666 (5. November 2007)

eloxiertes und normales rot geht ma gar nich zusammen klar...


----------



## paule_p2 (5. November 2007)

Marzokka schrieb:


> möchtegern





du sagst es. und die beiden verschiedenen rot sorten gehn echt gar nicht.


----------



## mountainlion (5. November 2007)

geht da das bremskabel fürs hinterrad durchn gabelschaft wie eigentlich bei einer vorderen bremse, oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Marzokka (5. November 2007)

Jo die beiden rot-Sorten beißen sich, aber sieht in Echt anders aus.. nunja.

Nee geht nich durch Gabelschaft das Kabel, aber sieht echt so aus


----------



## paule_p2 (5. November 2007)

mountainlion schrieb:


> geht da das bremskabel fürs hinterrad durchn gabelschaft wie eigentlich bei einer vorderen bremse, oder sieht das nur so aus?




ich denk mal das liegt an der perspektive... wäre nämlich sehr sinnfrei die hintere leitung durch die gabelschaft zu legen.





edit: ach zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (5. November 2007)

ja, ok dacht ich mir schon

schade, hab schon eine revolutionäre neue Kabelverlegung für die hintere Bremse vermutet


----------



## RISE (5. November 2007)

A-B-C schrieb:


> na das will ich aber auch hoffen, dass du dich mit meinem bmx ausführlich auseinandersetzt, wenn ich mir schonmal die mühe mache und es photographiere und ja, sogar noch eine partlist dazu schreibe...nur mitm gewicht könnts schwierig werden, da dieser teilerecghner nicht alles hat was ich habe, und zum wiegen bin ich zu faul. nundenn...warte jetzt nurnoch auf pedalen und ein peg, und dann gehts los .



Das Gewicht ist mir sogar recht schnurz!


----------



## Son (5. November 2007)

A-B-C schrieb:


> nur mitm gewicht könnts schwierig werden, da dieser teilerecghner nicht alles hat was ich habe


sorry  



RISE schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist mir sogar recht schnurz!


Mir nicht


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (5. November 2007)

Marzokka schrieb:


> Apropos möchtegern:


noch nie son hässliches mitläufer trendrad gesehen
sehr schwach guck mal mehr fit oda lotek videos buddy


----------



## Pulle666 (5. November 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> noch nie son hässliches mitläufer trendrad gesehen
> sehr schwach guck mal mehr fit oda lotek videos buddy


----------



## Marzokka (6. November 2007)

wie schlecht^^


----------



## RISE (8. November 2007)

Kennt ihr Bilder? Wenn ihr labern, dissen oder euch über Kompletträder aufregen wollt, dann bitte im BMXBoard.


----------



## A-B-C (8. November 2007)

man man man, ein reines bildergeballer können wir uns auch in der galerie geben! ein klein wenig smalltalk wird doch wohl mal drin sein ...?!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (8. November 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (8. November 2007)

Sehr schickes Rad.

Gegen ein wenig Smalltalk hab ich auch nichts, aber artete schon wieder aus.


----------



## paule_p2 (8. November 2007)

viel zu trendy


----------



## Pulle666 (8. November 2007)

sattel is nich so ganz ernst gemeint,soweit ich weiß bzw ihm glaubn kann


----------



## A-B-C (8. November 2007)

mh, also die langen achsen, der vorbau und der vordere reifen gefallen mir nicht. ansonsten ists cool, vorallem rahmen!


ach und ehm, bisschen farbigkeit wäre nun auch nicht soo verkehrt .


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (9. November 2007)

sattel is wieder da senior dranne ja vorbau sieht da echt kacke aus
aber trendy ich weiss ja nicht ?!


----------



## RISE (9. November 2007)

Auf den zweiten Blick finde ich es sogar traumhaft. Vorbau geht dicke in Ordnung, mit dem Senior siehts sicher auch schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (9. November 2007)

danke


----------



## crmo_basher (9. November 2007)

@unnerbuchse

ich sag nur black is beautiful und bleibts auch 

bzgl.trendy...orientiert sich doch jeder irgendwo an aktuellem scheizz(positiv gemeint)


----------



## AerO (9. November 2007)

hier sind ja ma wieder die ganz harten streethunde unterwegs. meine fresse.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (9. November 2007)




----------



## CH&#1071;IS (9. November 2007)

Hier mal meins:




Soll bald neue LaufrÃ¤der bekommen. Hab ihr Tipps?


----------



## A-B-C (10. November 2007)

verbaute teile:

rahmen...automativ viper 21"
lenker...automatic downtown bar
griffe...primo cory martinez
gabel...odyssey dirt
pegs...odyssey j-peg lighter
hubguard...superstar
fronthub...coalition
rearhub...odyssey hazard 11er
sprocket...automatic moto 30t
kette...regina street chain
pedale...odyssey twisted flatland
kurbeln...wethepeople royal
vorbau...demolition
reifen vorne...animal glh 2.1
reifen hinten...animal glh 1.95
felgen...odyssey hazard 
sattelklemme...dragonfly
sattelstütze...coalition
sattel...demolition mini


----------



## Pulle666 (10. November 2007)

schönes rad
mal was anderes


----------



## pilato (10. November 2007)

Und vor allem gutes Ö im Hintergrund. So gehört sich das!


----------



## I bins d i bins (10. November 2007)

wenn der sattel mal ned so derbe hässlich wär


----------



## MrFreak (10. November 2007)

stimmt. das und das viele Ö versaut alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (11. November 2007)

rad so gut wie das bier


----------



## SKAtoffel (11. November 2007)

oettinger ruls


----------



## Son (11. November 2007)

ich trinke es auch oft, aber nur wegen des preises


----------



## paule_p2 (11. November 2007)

rad auf der seite vor mir geht voll ok... bis auf den sattel, gibt auch schöne "dickere" sättel.


hier mal meins, wieder...





besseres photo bei besserem wetter


----------



## l0st (11. November 2007)

schönes rad


----------



## Hertener (11. November 2007)

Jetzt noch ein paar schwarze Streifen und Du reitest ein Zebra! 

*EDIT:*
Hab mich mal dran versucht  





*2. EDIT:*
Hab daran irgendwie einen Narren gefressen


----------



## Son (11. November 2007)

das zebra hat was


----------



## Aceface (11. November 2007)

Sean Burns Look-A-Like....wirklich ganz cool, pur weiß ist aber auch schick.


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (11. November 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (11. November 2007)

gefällt


----------



## gmozi (11. November 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> rad auf der seite vor mir geht voll ok... bis auf den sattel, gibt auch schöne "dickere" sättel.
> 
> 
> hier mal meins, wieder...
> ...



Weiße Speichennippel oder Felgenringe würden die ganze Sache noch was abrunden. Ansonsten sehr schön!


----------



## KingsCrown (11. November 2007)

Auf jeden Fall so lassen! Noch mehr weiß wäre overkill! Das ist richtig geil so!


----------



## King Jens one (12. November 2007)

meins hat auch eine neuen anstrich bekommen


----------



## RISE (12. November 2007)

Farbe ist schick.Aber der Sattel... der SATTEL!!!


----------



## Master_P (12. November 2007)

echt super tightes rad paule

lass es bloß so und verschon uns mit sonem zebra scheiß wie's der hertener da gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (12. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Farbe ist schick.Aber der Sattel... der SATTEL!!!



WAS IST DAMIT ich mag ihn!


----------



## Dnoizer (12. November 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> rad auf der seite vor mir geht voll ok... bis auf den sattel, gibt auch schöne "dickere" sättel.
> 
> 
> hier mal meins, wieder...
> ...



für meinen geschmack vieeeeeeel zu weiß nein, kommt richtig geil dein Bike.
hatte bei mir, nachdem ich hinten eine schwarze felge aufgezogen hatte
festgestellt, daß sich selbiges vorne, wie bei dir besser gemacht hätte.


----------



## mountainlion (12. November 2007)

wenn schon Zebra , dann aber so !!!


----------



## SeeeB (12. November 2007)

mountainlion schrieb:


> wenn schon Zebra , dann aber so !!!




omg mir wärs zu bunt


----------



## jimbim (12. November 2007)

zu bunt???
hier meins:


----------



## nicusy (12. November 2007)

moshen in perfektion


----------



## Master_P (12. November 2007)

trotzdem hässlich wie die nacht


----------



## SeeeB (12. November 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> zu bunt???
> hier meins:



mit dem zu bunt hab ich ein Bmx in der Farbe von dem lustigen 
Zebra gemeint


----------



## muchalutcha (12. November 2007)

Son schrieb:


> ich trinke es auch oft, aber nur wegen des preises


Quantität statt Qualität.


----------



## Vollblutbiker (12. November 2007)

und die zwei schnuckelchen zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (12. November 2007)

sehr geil das grüne!!!


----------



## Hertener (13. November 2007)

@jimbim:
Ich sag mir ja auch immer: "Es muss nicht schön sein - Hauptsache es rollt!" 

Apropos "buntes Zebra": Wäre mal eine Überlegung wert. 

@Vollblutbiker:
Sieht sehr ordentlich aus, mit den schwarzen Breakmounts.   Sind die blank oder lackiert?


----------



## l0st (13. November 2007)

wird ja immer schöner hier

denkt euch mal bitte ein khe ninja dran,liegt neben mir aber adapter ist noch nicht da. also nochn bisschen das fit:/


----------



## RISE (13. November 2007)

Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## l0st (13. November 2007)

khe street


----------



## Master_P (13. November 2007)

mal verkafust es mal net^^ bei dir was man auch nich was du jetz machst


----------



## l0st (13. November 2007)

wollte eigtl 21" aber mit neuem vorbau un lenker rollt das nun wesentlich besser,deswegen bleibts,aber mtb is nimmerwird nur noch komplett schwarz.


----------



## L_AIR (13. November 2007)

schickschick, 50% meines Rades sind damit identisch xD

sieht das nur so aus oder ist der Lenker ganz schön riesig? ^^


----------



## nicusy (13. November 2007)

L_AIR schrieb:


> schickschick, 50% meines Rades sind damit identisch xD




hahha mehr als die farbe nicht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (13. November 2007)

welcher lenker isn das?


----------



## Pulle666 (13. November 2007)

sieht aus wie der wtp helium?!
in 8,2"?


----------



## MTXR (13. November 2007)

eh kleioner ! sach mal wolltest du dur nich den kink relief holen ?? und was ist das da mit dem ninja sprocket ?? wird auch mal die übersetzung n bisschen runter geschraubt ?
viele grüße von dem, der vor warten auf sein fit vollkommen verzweifelt


----------



## L_AIR (13. November 2007)

nicusy schrieb:


> hahha mehr als die farbe nicht^^



hmm reifen und ventilkappe ;D


----------



## nobeleden (13. November 2007)

der vorbau will mir einfach nich gefallen, sonst superkiste
un @ L_air

nur wegen der farbe isses net gleich du kappe


hier ma meins akutell






kommt mir nich mit trendsprüchen, die pedalen sin dran weil die alten putt warn un ich im moment knapp bei kasse bin, deshalb die


----------



## RISE (13. November 2007)

Der KHE Vorbau gefällt mir richtig gut. Weiß wer, ob bei dem der Lenker noch etwas höher kommt als bei normalen BMX Frontloadern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_P (13. November 2007)

nobeleden mach ma sattel ganz rein,anderen vorbau,lenker und vorne schwarze axle nuts dann richtig gut


----------



## *Souly* (13. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Der KHE Vorbau gefällt mir richtig gut. Weiß wer, ob bei dem der Lenker noch etwas höher kommt als bei normalen BMX Frontloadern?



jap er baut höher, da er unten die ecke nicht drin hat.


----------



## nicusy (13. November 2007)

Master_P schrieb:


> nobeleden mach ma sattel ganz rein,anderen vorbau,lenker und vorne schwarze axle nuts dann richtig gut



wieso neuer lenker?

des radl taugt, bis auf den vorbau!


----------



## Master_P (14. November 2007)

stimmt lenkstange is gut aber vorbau suckt trotzdem


----------



## gmozi (14. November 2007)

Und warum Sattel ganz rein?


----------



## jimbim (14. November 2007)

an alle: slam bars kaufen, sattel rein, evtl. noch abziehen und pegs ab, dann sehen eure räder geil aus!
und vergesst individualität


----------



## Pulle666 (14. November 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> an alle: slam bars kaufen, sattel rein, evtl. noch anziehen und pegs ab, dann sehen eure räder geil aus!
> und vergesst individualität


----------



## l0st (14. November 2007)

@mtxr,ne das bleibt 30t außer ich hol mirn freecoaster und den khe gabs zum guten preis un kink krahms war zu dem zeitpunkt nicht lieferbar.naja das lohnen auf das fit lohnt schon

@son das isn wtp helium magma in 7.9" hoch(der high is 8.25")

@rise,ja der baut etwas höher...aber hat ja der souly schon geschrieben.


----------



## L_AIR (14. November 2007)

nobeleden schrieb:


> der vorbau will mir einfach nich gefallen, sonst superkiste
> un @ L_air
> 
> nur wegen der farbe isses net gleich du kappe
> ...



boha wasn hier lous? xD


----------



## oO?!aha?! (14. November 2007)

Boooah der lenker sieht ja krass auuus ^^

ne ich find sieht doof aus wenn der lenker gewaltiger wirkt als die gabel... 

ansonsten schick schick... freecoaster rockt! muessen dann ma wieder radln gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (14. November 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> ...slam bars...


Was das? Sowas wie Strip Bars? Nur mit Hulk Hogan und Wrestling und so?


----------



## nobeleden (14. November 2007)

Master_P schrieb:


> stimmt lenkstange is gut aber vorbau suckt trotzdem




stimm ich zu, die laufräder sin au nich das wahre (eastern komplettrad vr un en hazard hr) deshalb kommt bald was schickes, ma sehn was bin mir noch nich sicher was die nabe hinten angeht, wäre primo mix oder wtp supreme ratsamer?
felgenring wird demolition zero un speichen khe.


----------



## RISE (14. November 2007)

Demolition Zero für hinten wäre für mich zu gewagt. Bei der Nabe kommt es drauf an. Beide sind gut, prinzipiell würde ich zur Mix greifen, allerdings nur mit nem 11er Driver, alles andere gibt wohl sehr schnell den Geist auf. 
Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie Probleme mit der Odyssey hatte.


----------



## derdani (14. November 2007)

mutiny glam bar, odyssee twisted. khe street mäntel
ich weiß, bild is assi, das nächste mal kommt n besseres


----------



## derFisch (14. November 2007)

ich komm jedesmal weniger auf Vorbau und Sattelkonstrukt klar.
Wobei der Rest eigentlich schön ist.


----------



## paule_p2 (14. November 2007)

kurze frage, warum hast du dir nochmal den "gleichen" lenker gekauft? der united und der glam haben doch beide soweit ich weiß die gleiche slambar geo. wenn ich mich irre, klärt mich auf.


----------



## Pulle666 (14. November 2007)

bestimmt weil er trendiger is oder so...

achja ma ma pegs ab!!!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (14. November 2007)

besser fürn rücken


----------



## F4ll3N (14. November 2007)

farbe und gewicht schätz ich mal. hammer rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (14. November 2007)

der glam soll doch übel leicht sein oder?


----------



## jimbim (14. November 2007)

Pulle666 schrieb:


> bestimmt weil er trendiger is oder so...
> 
> achja ma ma pegs ab!!!



********, hasts zuerst gesagt!!

q dani: sattel weiter runter


----------



## Hertener (14. November 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> q dani: sattel weiter runter


----------



## paule_p2 (14. November 2007)

jetzt lasst ihn doch mal in ruhe mit seinem sattel... ich mein anschweißen is wenigstens kreativer als kabelbinder. hässlich ises trozdem.



edit: was wiegt das tuning mopped eigentlich?


----------



## Trailst4R (14. November 2007)

unter 10?


----------



## jimbim (14. November 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Was das? Sowas wie Strip Bars? Nur mit Hulk Hogan und Wrestling und so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (14. November 2007)

Ich finde diesen Vorbau echt gut. Das ganze Rad eigentlich.


----------



## l0st (14. November 2007)

kürz mal dein linear slic das schaut echt nicht so toll aus

mir würd das rad echt seeehr gefallen,aber eben...das mit dem sattel geht echt gaaaar nicht.


----------



## Son (15. November 2007)

sattel ist halt die intimssphere eines radls


----------



## *Souly* (15. November 2007)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> der glam soll doch übel leicht sein oder?



wenn 750g leicht ist ,dann ja.


----------



## paule_p2 (15. November 2007)

*Souly* schrieb:


> wenn 750g leicht ist ,dann ja.




also im internet ist er mit 500gr angegeben... was ich aber nicht sehr glaubhaft finde.


----------



## Son (15. November 2007)

schauste hier


----------



## RISE (15. November 2007)

Wenn die Welt irgendwas braucht, dann 1,8kg BMX Rahmen, 400g Lenker und eine Gruppe von Leuten, die unbedingt über jedes Gramm klugscheizzen müssen.


----------



## Pulle666 (15. November 2007)

mit rädern über 10kg kann man doch auch ncih fahern...


----------



## nicusy (15. November 2007)




----------



## derdani (15. November 2007)

jaja, ich bin ja so trendig...bla bla und so weiter, also united und glam bar is ja mal n unterscheid wie tag und nacht von der geo her, der glam bar is höher und hat viel mehr backsweep. gewicht is jetz knapp unter 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (15. November 2007)

wie gesagt mit rädern unter 10kilo kann man nich fahrn...


----------



## alöx (15. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Wenn die Welt irgendwas braucht, dann 1,8kg BMX Rahmen, 400g Lenker und eine Gruppe von Leuten, die unbedingt über jedes Gramm klugscheizzen müssen.



250g ist doch kein klugscheizzen. Die Kinkrahmen wiegen ja zum Glück nun doch 2,1kg. hrhr


----------



## paule_p2 (15. November 2007)

also der glam bar ist 8,1" hoch und hat 12° backsweep, der ist squad 8" hoch und hat auch 12° backsweep.



sry ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich der lenker durch die 2,5mm die er höher ist besonders anders fährt... aber musst dich ja nicht rechtfertigen, mir is eh nur langweilig.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (15. November 2007)

ey dani wenn du nicht trendy unterwegs bis dann trägt der miller baggys


----------



## derdani (15. November 2007)

ach son scheiß, schön das der paule die geo vergleicht, wie gesagt, fährt sich meiner meinung nach trtozdem krass anders.und miller trägt seit heut abend baggys. naja soll mir rille sein, solange ich meine eier noch in der hose spüre. so fertig. horsts


----------



## A-B-C (15. November 2007)

guten tag! ich habe mir heute nen sattel, ne sattelstütze und ne neue klemme ans rad gebaut und habe dadurch 363gramm gespart und keinerlei einbußen gemacht. das ist doch was gutes oder ?! sogar optik gewonnen, hey yah!


----------



## alöx (15. November 2007)

Bild


----------



## A-B-C (15. November 2007)

morgen ...nu is dunkel :-/.


----------



## A-B-C (16. November 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (16. November 2007)

ich sehe leider nichts


jetzt schon


----------



## MrFreak (16. November 2007)

es gibt so viel schöne sättel und du fährst einen der schlimmsten,nenene


----------



## A-B-C (16. November 2007)

es ist aber der gemütlichste von den ganzen pivotal dingern. und mal von diesem  seitlichen bananentouch abgesehen ist er optisch nicht zu verachten . habe ihn glücklicherweise auch recht günstig bekommen.


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. November 2007)

A-B-C schrieb:


> und mal von diesem  seitlichen bananentouch abgesehen ist er optisch nicht zu verachten


in welche richtung?

ps.: ein bischen mehr struktur und ein bischen weniger witzigkeit würde deiner signatur nicht schaden..


----------



## A-B-C (16. November 2007)

naja, die nase des sattels neigt sich halt schon etwas nach unten. auf dem gleich folgenden bild kann man das ganz gut sehen.

signatur?! joa och weißt du..ehm, pfmm joa nä ...


----------



## mountainlion (16. November 2007)

der animal chush seat ist auch bequem...

würde vielleicht nen tick besser aussehen. 
Aber aussehen ist nicht alles, hast schon recht, wenn er für dich passt dann ist das ja deine sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (16. November 2007)

gefällt mir gar nicht, das rad


----------



## MrFreak (16. November 2007)

A-B-C schrieb:


> es ist aber der gemütlichste von den ganzen pivotal dingern. und mal von diesem  seitlichen bananentouch abgesehen ist er optisch nicht zu verachten . habe ihn glücklicherweise auch recht günstig bekommen.



gemütlich?!-habe ich was verpasst, man fährt doch damit keine touren  , aber jedem das seine,


----------



## paule_p2 (16. November 2007)

A-B-C schrieb:


> es ist aber der gemütlichste von den ganzen pivotal dingern.




ich behaupt mal das der primo balance mind. genau so gemütlich und um einiges schicker ist


----------



## A-B-C (16. November 2007)

mh nunja, der animal ist mir an den seiten zu hart. deswegen auch mein anliegen an einen "bequemen" sattel . nicht etwa wegen ewig dauernder sitzsession oder klemmens, sondern vielmehr wegen stoßempfindlichkeit, wenn einem der sattel mal stärker als vermutet irgendwo hinballert. 
zu der sache mit dem primo balance muss ich sagen...klar, schlecht sieht er nicht aus und bequem mag er auch sein, allerdings ist er um einiges schwerer als der united und die dazugehörige nicht-pivotal-sattelstange setzt gewichtsmäßig noch eins drauf. zumal ich diese pivotal-sattelstangen sehr viel mehr ansehnlich finde .


----------



## paule_p2 (16. November 2007)

A-B-C schrieb:


> mh nunja, der animal ist mir an den seiten zu hart. deswegen auch mein anliegen an einen "bequemen" sattel . nicht etwa wegen ewig dauernder sitzsession oder klemmens, sondern vielmehr wegen stoßempfindlichkeit, wenn einem der sattel mal stärker als vermutet irgendwo hinballert.
> zu der sache mit dem primo balance muss ich sagen...klar, schlecht sieht er nicht aus und bequem mag er auch sein, allerdings ist er um einiges schwerer als der united und die dazugehörige nicht-pivotal-sattelstange setzt gewichtsmäßig noch eins drauf. zumal ich diese pivotal-sattelstangen sehr viel mehr ansehnlich finde .



naja is ja deine sache was du fährst.
nur mal so am rande, den balance gibts au als pivotal sattel.


----------



## A-B-C (16. November 2007)

oh ja, stimmt...kannte nur den alten, nun denn .


----------



## Hertener (18. November 2007)




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (18. November 2007)

anderer sattel schaft kürzen und vr dann sehr toll


----------



## DirtJumper III (18. November 2007)

schönen slim sattel drauf und dann finde ich es auch um einiges schöner


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. November 2007)

Hey! 
Ich muss hier jetzt leider mitn Katalogbild herumspammen, aber ich freu mich so das ichs euch ned vorenthalten kann^^
eben bestellt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (19. November 2007)

tja kann ich auch nix für


----------



## paule_p2 (19. November 2007)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich muss hier jetzt leider mitn Katalogbild herumspammen, aber ich freu mich so das ichs euch ned vorenthalten kann^^
> eben bestellt:



1. katalog bild
2. komplettrad
3. augenkrebs farbkombo die sowas von 2003 ist  


aber ansonsten, 20" sind immer gut.


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. November 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> 1. katalog bild
> 2. komplettrad
> 3. augenkrebs farbkombo die sowas von 2003 ist
> 
> ...



ja tschuldigung ey... hab mich eh gleich vorweg mal fürs katalogbild entschuldigt.

Komplettrad... ja klar... wegen Kohle und so... aber hier is ja eh ned der porno thread, oder?  ...und noch dazu ist es halt doch nur das Zweitrad


----------



## gmozi (20. November 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> anderer sattel schaft kürzen und vr dann sehr toll



Argumentation?


----------



## L_AIR (20. November 2007)

kanns einem beim bmxen nich völlig egal sein ob das rad im trend is oda nich? es kann einem doch ssssowas von egal sein was andere über einen und sein rad denken, solange mir mein rad gefällt und ich spaß am fahren hab is doch alles toll oda etwa nich?!


----------



## Bampedi (20. November 2007)

> rad im trend



das ist nunmal so wenn...



> mir mein rad gefällt



und dann hab ich auch 



> spaß am fahren



.

wer sich penetrant gegen diese stereotypen aufbauten von bmx rädern wehrt is einfach nur ein idiot der grundsätzlich gegen alles sein muss und einfach nich checkt, dass diese räder dem großteil der menschen die sie fahren und bewundern gefallen...dadurch wird er eigentlich nich zum idioten, aber durch das rumgemosere und trendgelaber und abgewerte usw.


----------



## alöx (20. November 2007)

haha das ist so geil. Wie damals vor 6 Jahren schon. Da waren es noch Primo Tenderizer, 40cm Lenker, 44er Kettenblätter und alle sahen gleich aus. Nur war die nie die Rede von Trend die Fahrräder waren so weil sie genau so funktioniert haben und die Zeit hat uns Fortschritt gebracht und die 44er Kettenblätter sind kleiner geworden.

Alles so nicht diskutierwürdig. Außnahmen gibt es natürlich immer wieder - manch einem Rad sieht man auch an das es nur zum Trendfickern da ist und nicht zum fahren aber das war hier noch nicht der Fall.


----------



## Hertener (20. November 2007)

Ja, also, wegen dem Sattel, er ist ja nun schon etwas abgewetzt, aber nicht so, dass ich unbedingt einen neuen brauche. Auch sieht er von oben gesehen imho verträglicher aus, als von der Seite. Und wenn ich dann ein paar Jahre zurück denke, dann erinnere ich mich wieder an diesen harten Plastiksättel, mit denen die Räder ausgestattet waren. Nicht wirklich was für mich. Ich bin schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, und wenn's mal 'nen neuen Sattel geben sollte, dann wohl einen Odyssey Veteran.


----------



## A-B-C (21. November 2007)

@alöx: die zu verkaufende rebate, in welchem zustand ist die so? zusätzliche bilder evtl. möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (21. November 2007)

mensch, schreib ihm doch ne pm


----------



## A-B-C (21. November 2007)

oke


----------



## rex_sl (25. November 2007)

hier mal meins. foto von puma347


----------



## RISE (25. November 2007)

Den Papierkorb erkennt man immerhin... Wir wollen eine langweilige Seitenansicht!


----------



## rex_sl (25. November 2007)

nagut mach ich später. hab kein bild von der seite. juhu der ****ing schnee is da


----------



## straight-player (25. November 2007)

hey hab gestern mein Eastern Asesino bekommen ^^ das bike ist einfer nur gail!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (25. November 2007)

> hier mal meins



hattest du nich son rennwagen?

fänd ich persönlich ja interessanter...


----------



## MTXR (25. November 2007)

hey! das eastern siehtextrem geil ausauch wennichfinde, dassvorbau und sattel die geilheit ein wenig runterziehen... undsagbescheid, wenn die farbe hinten vonner felge runter ist


----------



## DirtJumper III (25. November 2007)

Leertaste lässt grüßen...


----------



## straight-player (25. November 2007)

Also war jetzt schon 2 mal fahren
muss sagen Bike ultra gail zu fahren nur gibt es ein kleines Problem

hinten auf der weißen Felge hinterlassen die grüne Bremsbakken schöne grüne streifen und das ist nich so toll

aber amsonsten funktioniert die brems 1a

mfg eric


----------



## vitag (25. November 2007)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat das Element 2008 mit weißer Felge und Tektro Bremse - das bremst garnicht gut, hinterlässt nur rote Streifen auf der Felge. Haben jetzt die Felgenflanke abgeschliffen und poliert und bremst schonmal besser. Aber immer noch nicht optimal trotz gutem Proper Linear Cable und Koolstops.
Warum? Liegt es an der Mist Tektro Bremse?


----------



## RISE (26. November 2007)

Vemutlich eher an der Felge oder an der Bremseinstellung. Das Eastern ist schick, aber grad diese Bremsprobleme sind mal wieder das beste Beispiel dafür, dass man doch lieber hartbeschichtete oder Chromfelgen verbaut. 

Ansonsten bringt Eastern ja einen 8" Lenker mit 5° Upsweep, was Paule und mich sicher freuen dürfte.


----------



## Flatpro (26. November 2007)

ah, hilfe, grüne striche auf der felge, NEIN!!!!!!!!! jetz ist mein rad hässlich und keienr mag mich mehr, buhuuuu


----------



## chrische (26. November 2007)

Geiles bike wenn auch Standert  

Aber ich finde das die Teile in grün nicht zum Chrom farbenden Rahmen passen.
könntest du wenn du Zeit hast mal ein Bild von dem "schlitz" machen, der in dem Rohr ist wo der Sattel drin steckt?


----------



## paule_p2 (26. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Ansonsten bringt Eastern ja einen 8" Lenker mit 5° Upsweep, was Paule und mich sicher freuen dürfte.



alles schön und gut bloß stört mich 1 wort in dem satz.

ach ja den t1 paul buchanan sig. bar (8,25" mit 3° upsweep) gibts bei parano.


----------



## RISE (26. November 2007)

Echt? Weißt du, wie weit man den noch kürzen kann? Ansonsten sind die Eastern Sachen aber wirklich das genaue Gegenteil von ihrem Ruf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (26. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Echt? Weißt du, wie weit man den noch kürzen kann? Ansonsten sind die Eastern Sachen aber wirklich das genaue Gegenteil von ihrem Ruf.









kürzen keine ahnung... aber wenn du es nicht so breit willst... wie wärs mit dem wtp lock stock bar? ach ja den t1 gibts atm nur in grün.


----------



## Prunni (26. November 2007)




----------



## MTXR (26. November 2007)

jojo meine leertaste aht ne kleine macke... beim eastern würde auch einechromfelge hinten kein bisschen stören. harmoniert sicherlich mit der rahmenfarbe... 
zum thema fertig rad ausser tüte:
ich bekomm bald auch mein 08er fit flow trail und ich finde, dass das von der qualität vollkommen reichtund man auf jeden fall ne geile grundlage hat, aufder man noch aufbauen kann. 

mfg


----------



## RISE (26. November 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> kürzen keine ahnung... aber wenn du es nicht so breit willst... wie wärs mit dem wtp lock stock bar? ach ja den t1 gibts atm nur in grün.



25-26". Ich glaube, ich behalte einfach meinen Helium...Ist das Einfachste.


----------



## terrible (2. Dezember 2007)

mein kleines pracht stück


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (2. Dezember 2007)

Jo kleines Update. 

Neu sind..

MacNeil SL Pivotal Seat
Animal Pivotal Stump
Unites clamp und
Shadow Griffe allah.






Was unbedingt neu muss, Rahmen, Reifen und Pegs.


----------



## Pulle666 (2. Dezember 2007)

was hast denn annen reifen auszusetzen?


----------



## nicusy (2. Dezember 2007)

flunches abschneiden dann isses hammer geil!


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (2. Dezember 2007)

@ Pulle.. die sind ziemlich schwer und rein optisch gefallen mir die KHW dinger mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (2. Dezember 2007)

die khe mac folding meinste wohl...

was hastn du fürn lenker? sieht hammer hoch aus..


----------



## A-B-C (2. Dezember 2007)

@ReKiB_Soloú: warum hast du dir die animal sattelstütze gekauft? ich weiß ja nicht woher du sie bezogen hast, aber 10 mehr als andere und null mehr features lassen mich zweifeln .


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (3. Dezember 2007)

es is halt der name "animal" der die 10 mehr ausmacht...
gibt schon viele pivotal sattelstangen auf dem markt, aber keine ist so teuer wie die animal( denk ich mal)..


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

doch ne thomsen,die gibt es auch für 20" ist aber halt schön leicht


----------



## speedkauboy (3. Dezember 2007)

Mein erstes selbstgekauftes Rad: erste Hand bis Heute, leider demnächst bei ebay..zum rumstehen zu schade! NOS, mit Pegs, Rotor, all original GT Dyno Performer! Nur einen Sommer bewegt, seitdem steht er! erste Bereifung, erste Lager, erste Felgen, einfach alles original, inkl. der ersten Bremsklötze!
Steht so seit 1994 bei Muddern im keller! Wird heute Abend erstmal kräftig geputzt!


----------



## RISE (3. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> doch ne thomsen,die gibt es auch für 20" ist aber halt schön leicht



Und schöner und nicht von Animal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (3. Dezember 2007)

@ bunnyhoper, jah hab mich verschrieben, KHE natÃ¼rlich. Lenker isn Subrosa Pandorra in 8.25" Rise.

@ A_B_C.. die hat normale 29.95â¬ gekostet  Thx an Revolution BMX Hamburg


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Und schöner und nicht von Animal.



ja aber leider auch teurer! ich hab mir mal ne alu patent stütze geholt dann abgesägt und abgedreht.günstig leicht und schick!


----------



## Bampedi (3. Dezember 2007)

das sind jetz aber schon äppel und birnen


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

die ist leichter als andere auf dem bmx markt gewesen


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (3. Dezember 2007)

jo war letzenz auch in hamburg, wollten zum flair bmx, doch die schweine hatten nich aufghabt am donnerstag gegen 12e oder so. der revolution is goil nette leute da..


----------



## Son (3. Dezember 2007)

es geht um pivotal


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (3. Dezember 2007)

ja schon klar meint bloß weil rekib solou auch in hamburg beim revolution war.. na egal vergessen wirs.

zum thema: solange man nich mit "sattel-hoch" fährt, kann man ne normale sattelstange schon gut kürzen, is im endeffekt(oder so) auch leicht, ohne teuer geld auszugeben..


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

die sattelstütze war eigentlich auch fürs mtb deshalb mußte ich sie ja auch abdrehen


----------



## terrible (3. Dezember 2007)

sorry hab versucht mein rad dirkt zu zeigen mag aber irgendwie nicht


----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

also irgendwie klappt des nur so mit dem bild
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/441241/cat/500/ppuser/106376


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yamseq (4. Dezember 2007)

terrible seins...



bitte....


----------



## RISE (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds schick. Würde persönlich aber den Lenker 2 Nummern größer wählen.


----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

hey cool danke!!!!!!!!!!!!
zu der zeit wo ich den lenker gekauft hab gab es leider nur den t1 in mittel. weiß gar nicht ob es den mit der blauen eins wieder gibt


----------



## SeeeB (4. Dezember 2007)

also ich find das bike geil aber den sattel 
find ich nich so aber ansonsten geil


----------



## vitag (4. Dezember 2007)

mein neues Eastern Bikes Element, schon ein wenig "getuned"


----------



## Flowpen (4. Dezember 2007)

Schönes Rad, aber deine Musikaustatung ist auch nicht schlecht .


----------



## vitag (4. Dezember 2007)

da hast Du noch nicht die andere Seite des Zimmers gesehen (Gibson Paula, DX7)


----------



## SeeeB (4. Dezember 2007)

loL angeba 
geldscheißa wa?


----------



## vitag (4. Dezember 2007)

nee mach schon seit meinem 11 Lebensjahr Musik und bin jetzt 30, da sammelt sich so einiges an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeeeB (4. Dezember 2007)

na dann^^


----------



## Flowpen (4. Dezember 2007)

Jaja und ich habe grade wieder angefangen Gitarre zu spielen...ich kann da nicht mit so Schmückstücken protzen^^.


----------



## vitag (4. Dezember 2007)

naja protzen wollte ich nicht damit, die hat halt den ultimativen Klang, will nie wieder eine andere haben


----------



## paule_p2 (4. Dezember 2007)

vitag schrieb:


> mein neues Eastern Bikes Element, schon ein wenig "getuned"



auf den 1. kurzen blick ganz gut... aber dann naja.


----------



## terrible (4. Dezember 2007)

also die weißen speichen wären etz nicht mein fall aber so ist es schick!!!


----------



## wannabe (5. Dezember 2007)

ich mag nur die sattelstütze nicht, sonst ist es schnieke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (5. Dezember 2007)

würde ich auch so sagen


----------



## bmx1983 (5. Dezember 2007)

so hier mal meins aktuell


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=442303&cat=500


----------



## terrible (5. Dezember 2007)

sieht schick aus der raw look hat was aber der vorbau passt meiner meinung nach nicht ganz.


----------



## bmx1983 (5. Dezember 2007)

was sollte ich deiner meinung nach für einen drauf machen.
von wethepeople gibts jetzt einen neuen in raw optik.


----------



## terrible (5. Dezember 2007)

ich würde den etzigen anschleifen und schwarz lackieren.ist des der s&m redneck?


----------



## nobeleden (5. Dezember 2007)

neu is hinterrad-wtp supreme auf hazard- un profile pedalen mit ti achse

wiegt ca. 11, wenn ich wollte wäre es auf leichter aber unter 10,5 möcht ich nich, dann wird mir die kiste zu leicht, kommt ja noch en neues vorderrad mit dem ich sauviel gewicht sparen kann un vorbau der auch noch ca. 100 g leichter is


----------



## mazocher (5. Dezember 2007)

mein neues





[/url][/IMG]

mein altes





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Hertener (5. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> ich würde den etzigen anschleifen und schwarz lackieren.


Oder rot. Dann passt er zum Sattel. 

@mazocher:
Yo, Du könntest auch mal lackieren. Und zwar die Pedalen - schwarz. 

Und nobeleden lässt seines mal so wie es ist. Du brauchst nix lackieren.

Apropos lackieren: Ich gehe jetzt in den Keller und lackiere...nee, nicht mein Rad...meine Blumenkästen. Der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt...


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Dezember 2007)

würde gleich andere pedale ranklatschen. passt nicht so zu dem fit vorbau samt geiler farbe


----------



## nobeleden (5. Dezember 2007)

hab ich irgendwo geschrieben das cih was lackieren will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmx1983 (6. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> ich würde den etzigen anschleifen und schwarz lackieren.ist des der s&m redneck?



nein ist der animal jump off stem
ist umgedreht das der lenker höher wird.


----------



## terrible (6. Dezember 2007)

ist mir schon klar das er umgedreht ist,deshalb dacht ich an den redneck den es auch als lt gibt der würde in schwarz ganz gut passen


----------



## bmx1983 (6. Dezember 2007)

ich wollte aber diesen fablichen akzent


----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

ach so na dann


----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

hier ist mal mein zweit rad.eigentlich ist es ein terrible one barcode(meiner meinung der schönste rahmen überhaupt leider nur veraltet und viel zu schwer) aber was macht man nicht alles bei schlechtem wetter


----------



## Dnoizer (7. Dezember 2007)

Geht doch ab die Karre. Vielleicht mal nen anderen Sattel und kleineren
Antrieb. Ansonsten: Spaß haben


----------



## doghount (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein 20"er, war ne schwere Woche





Oder sagen wir mein Arbeitsgerät.
Cycletool DreiTriangl-Rahmen
Demolition Crank
Update von US-BB auf Euro-BB
White Eno Green Freilauf (zwar kaum zu sehen)
14,5 Kg


----------



## Daniel_D (7. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> hier ist mal mein zweit rad.eigentlich ist es ein terrible one barcode(meiner meinung der schönste rahmen überhaupt leider nur veraltet und viel zu schwer) aber was macht man nicht alles bei schlechtem wetter



War das darauf bezogen, dass du ihn da aufgebaut hast, fotografiert hast oder das Rad nur bei schlechtem Wetter fährst


----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

Dnoizer schrieb:


> Geht doch ab die Karre. Vielleicht mal nen anderen Sattel und kleineren
> Antrieb. Ansonsten: Spaß haben



wie geseagt eigentlich sind die teile an nem alten barcode und da geht nur ein 36er kettenblatt 33er geht auch wird aber sehr eng mit kette und bremse,mein eigntliches rad ist ne seite zuvor.aber danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (7. Dezember 2007)

@ daniel d
des rad steht eigntlich nur daheim rum,hab mir halt gedacht bevor ich die teile einzeln daheim rumfliegen habe bau ich ein zweits rad zam,ist eigntlich ein barcode hatte aber langeweile und hab den kink eingebaut,gefahren wird es so gut wie nie


----------



## terrible (8. Dezember 2007)

den hier meine ich anstelle dem kink
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=442861
ich bau ihn aber wieder um,des sieht um einiges besser aus


----------



## gmozi (8. Dezember 2007)

Dnoizer schrieb:


> Geht doch ab die Karre. Vielleicht mal nen anderen Sattel und *kleineren
> Antrieb.* Ansonsten: Spaß haben



Was ihr immer mit Euren kleinen Kettenblättern usw. habt. Ist doch total egal.
Ich meine, ok 46:16 will ich auch nicht fahren, aber es muss nicht unbedingt 25:9 sein oder son mumpitz. Bringt doch eh keinen wirklichen Vorteil. Im Grunde überwiegen eher die Nachteile würde ich sagen.


----------



## terrible (8. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Was ihr immer mit Euren kleinen Kettenblättern usw. habt. Ist doch total egal.
> Ich meine, ok 46:16 will ich auch nicht fahren, aber es muss nicht unbedingt 25:9 sein oder son mumpitz. Bringt doch eh keinen wirklichen Vorteil. Im Grunde überwiegen eher die Nachteile würde ich sagen.



was für nachteile meinst du,bei meinem hauptrad fahr ich 25-9 und hab eigentlich nur vorteile,leichter und du bleibst nicht so schnell hängen am kettenblatt.


----------



## gmozi (8. Dezember 2007)

Wo bleibt man denn am Kettenblatt hängen? Ich sag mal so: 33er Blatt ist ausreichend. Nachteile sind doch klar. Weniger Material bedeutet auch gleich weniger Stabilität. Man liest ja immer wieder von kaputten Drivern oder den Lagern. Meiner Meinung nach ist das mit diesen extrem kleinen Ritzeln/Blättern echt nur nen weiterer unsinniger Trend. Vom Gewicht her ist der Unterschied doch eher weniger zu spüren.


----------



## terrible (8. Dezember 2007)

spring mal zu kurz über ne spine,dann weißt was ich meine 
so gibt es auch paar tricks wo ein größeres kettenblatt im weg ist.also gewicht ist schon einiges weniger weniger kette usw. mag sein das es nicht so gut hält aber des war auch nur als es raus gekommen ist.die neuen sachen sind schon ausgereifter,meiner meinung nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (8. Dezember 2007)

auch fürs grinden ein großer vorteil


----------



## gmozi (8. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> spring mal zu kurz über ne spine,dann weißt was ich meine
> so gibt es auch paar tricks wo ein größeres kettenblatt im weg ist.also gewicht ist schon einiges weniger weniger kette usw. mag sein das es nicht so gut hält aber des war auch nur als es raus gekommen ist.die neuen sachen sind schon ausgereifter,meiner meinung nach.



Ich wüsste nun auf Anhieb keine Tricks wo das KB wirklich *im weg* ist.  
Hängen bleiben kann man auch mit dem VR oder dem HR oder mit nem Peg oder was weiß ich ;-) Wir reden ja nicht davon Tricks nicht zu schaffen. Rein technisch bringt es halt keinen wirklichen Vorteil, und das Gewicht welches man da einspart, wird man vernachlässigen können. Wenn das über 500 Gramm sind bekommst nen Keks  Aber keine Titanteiletricks 



Lizard.King schrieb:


> auch fürs grinden ein großer vorteil



Die da wären? Antrieb rechts, Grindpegs links, wo ist da der Nachteil bei nem "großen" KB ?


----------



## terrible (8. Dezember 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nun auf Anhieb keine Tricks wo das KB wirklich *im weg* ist.
> Hängen bleiben kann man auch mit dem VR oder dem HR oder mit nem Peg oder was weiß ich ;-) Wir reden ja nicht davon Tricks nicht zu schaffen. Rein technisch bringt es halt keinen wirklichen Vorteil, und das Gewicht welches man da einspart, wird man vernachlässigen können. Wenn das über 500 Gramm sind bekommst nen Keks  Aber keine Titanteiletricks
> 
> 
> ...



jedes gramm zählt,es gibt ja auch genug leute die in ihre felge also in die wand von der kammer unter dem felgen band löcher bohren(wo spart man da etz mehr gewicht?).eigentlich würde ich pegs rechts und antrieb rechts fahren und wenn du da mal beim feeble abrutschst ist des kettenblatt schnell ein ei.mir fallen da schon ein paar ein, lipslite.sprocket sachen gehen meiner meinung nach auch schöner.


----------



## gmozi (8. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ok ich denke das mit dem Gewicht ist ne Einstellungssache. Wobei es an den Rädern ( rotierende Masse ) mehr bringt als am KB.

Das mit dem Grind versteh ich auch, hatte die Pegs am Anfang auch rechts. Hab mir dann aber überlegt, was für mich einfacher ist. Antrieb auf links umbauen, oder halt links grinden. Hab mich dann halt einfach umgewöhnt, weil es billiger ist, und kein großes Problem darstellt.

Ich sehe da halt einfach keinen technischen Vorteil, und nen Sprocketgrind kann man mit nem 42er KB auch machen


----------



## terrible (8. Dezember 2007)

hast du es gut das es dir leicht fällt,hab pegs rechts und den rechten fuss hinten.versuch ab und zu mit dem rechten fuss vorne zu fahren und tu mir dabei sehr schwer obwohl pegstall und sowas eigentlich leichter gehen sollte weil da der sattel nicht im weg ist.


----------



## alöx (8. Dezember 2007)

Also die Lager sind bei größeren Drivern auch nicht größer daher fällt das schon weg. 

Beim Gewicht kommt schon gut was zusammen weil man vorallem eine Menge Kette spart. 

Stabiler wird das Kettenblatter durch die Größe auch einzig der Verschleiß der Zähne wird höher weil die Kette die Kraft auf weniger Fläche bringt. Allerdings ist der Verschleiß auch nicht so hoch das die Zeit in der man aus Langeweile oder sonstigen Gründen ein neues Kettenblatt kauft kürzer ist als bei normalem Kettenblatt.

Ich seh bis auf den Verschleiß den man vernachlässigen kann nur Vorteile zu Kettenblättern mit mehr als 33 Zähnen. Alles ab 33 ist meines Erachtens auch im Weg bei Grinds etc. Bin damals vor 7 Jahren auch noch mit 44er Blatt gefahren und das war permanent verbogen, allerdings immer wieder leicht zu begradigen.


----------



## Garrin (9. Dezember 2007)

mal meins


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (9. Dezember 2007)

5er lenker ?


----------



## redbaron-bmx (9. Dezember 2007)

War das schon?


----------



## Hertener (9. Dezember 2007)

@udo:
Wohl eher ein 6.75er. 
Zumindest entsprechend den Specs für's DB Grind '07.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (9. Dezember 2007)

schicker sattelkoblen ^^

aber ist mir iwie zu kitschig xD


----------



## ultra horst^^ (9. Dezember 2007)




----------



## redbaron-bmx (9. Dezember 2007)

Bischen Oldshool flair...


----------



## Hertener (9. Dezember 2007)

@horst: Der Vorbau wirkt imho etwas klobig. So ein Simple Eject oder ein KHE Minimalism wären gerade recht.


----------



## ultra horst^^ (9. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mich an den vorbau gewöhnt und find ihn jetzt voll schick.
und für so nen klobiges teil ist er mit ca. 370gramm noch im erträglichen bereich


----------



## Garrin (10. Dezember 2007)

ICH glaub ich mach mir auch bald nen höheren lenker drauf.........
aber ich hab das DB Grind 08 ;-)


----------



## Hertener (10. Dezember 2007)

Garrin schrieb:


> ...aber ich hab das DB Grind 08 ;-)


Na, dann ist DB wohl bei der Auflistung der Bikes ein Fehler unterlaufen. Da hat das 08er Grind ganz andere Dekals als Deines.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (10. Dezember 2007)

neuer lack


----------



## Garrin (10. Dezember 2007)

die grüne felge passt nicht dazu ^^
finde ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rLr (10. Dezember 2007)

find ich sehr schön


----------



## Flowpen (10. Dezember 2007)

Frage dazu, schleift du den ganzen Rahmen ab...wenn du den lackierst oder haut ihr einfach alles aufeinander?


----------



## nicusy (10. Dezember 2007)

noch nen weißen lenker dazu dann isses heiß!


----------



## derFisch (10. Dezember 2007)

gefällt mir nich. war vorher um welten besser!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (10. Dezember 2007)

ka war mir aber zur eintönig und langweilig


----------



## WaldChiller (10. Dezember 2007)

Joa MAI DES is a bissl öd aber solangs GUT fährt spielt des joa keene Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (10. Dezember 2007)

Der weiße Rahmen geht klar, aber die grüne Felge machts zunichte.


----------



## Hertener (10. Dezember 2007)

Yo, eine grüne Hinterradfelge wäre passend. ^^


----------



## MTXR (10. Dezember 2007)

wird ja wohl kein großer akt sein, ein wenig schwarz über die vr felge zu sprühn´


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (10. Dezember 2007)

ne ne ich finds so gut


----------



## terrible (10. Dezember 2007)

Flowpen schrieb:


> Frage dazu, schleift du den ganzen Rahmen ab...wenn du den lackierst oder haut ihr einfach alles aufeinander?



also ich schleif den ganzen rahmen vorher mit einem sehr feinen schleifpapier an und reinige ihn dann gründlich das er halt fett frei ist.des hält bombig


----------



## Dnoizer (11. Dezember 2007)

Zwar optisch keine große Veränderung, aber so langsam komm ich meinen
Vorstellungen näher. neu: 08er FlyBikes 2.5 Kurbel, schwarze 7ka hinten,
khe mac park hinten und mac 2dirt vorne, Odyssey twisted Pedalen und Odi Longnecks. Fehlt jetzt nur noch ne LHD Nabe, wer also noch eine vernünftige
Nabe abzutreten hat, der kann sich gerne mal bei mir melden.


----------



## Trailst4R (11. Dezember 2007)

tight!


----------



## redbaron-bmx (11. Dezember 2007)

weiß!.....äh.Nice!!! mein ich


----------



## alöx (11. Dezember 2007)

Sehr, sehr, sehr angenehm.


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (11. Dezember 2007)

@ udo unterbuchse
lass mal so, ich finds geil mit der grünen felge.
wie machen sich die Montana cans zum lackieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_P (11. Dezember 2007)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> neuer lack



mach ma hinterrad noch grün mike


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (11. Dezember 2007)

ganz gut mit ner feinen kappe feiner nebel und top
ne wegen bremse


----------



## l0st (11. Dezember 2007)

weil pivotal gar nicht so toll ist und ich mir endlich nen adapter fürs sprocket drehen konnte.


----------



## Son (11. Dezember 2007)

top! was gabs für probs mitm sattel?


----------



## alöx (11. Dezember 2007)

l0st schrieb:


> weil pivotal gar nicht so toll ist



Yes! Der Trend geht zurück. Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Dnoizer (11. Dezember 2007)

fensterrahmen noch blau und dann passt es
nee im ernst, sieht schick aus dein bike.


----------



## RISE (11. Dezember 2007)

Sehr feines Stück Metall und der Sattel mit Rails war auch die absolut richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## BMX newbie (11. Dezember 2007)

meine "waffe" ) ganz neu bekommen )


----------



## BMX newbie (11. Dezember 2007)

hä? kann mir ma wer erklären, wieso das bild einfügen net geht? ^^ mit file:// und http:// gehts net...((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (11. Dezember 2007)

http://xxxx.jpg[/ IMG]

Ohne Leerzeichen.

Oder aber auf den [IMG]http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/editor/insertimage.gif Bild einfügen Button klicken und die Bildadresse reinkopieren.


----------



## BMX newbie (11. Dezember 2007)

genau das hab ich gemacht...das mit dem bild-button...xD trotzdem net...


----------



## Hertener (11. Dezember 2007)

http://F:\DCIM\100SSCAM[/ IMG]
:lol:

[B]EDIT:[/B]
Du solltest eine Web-Adresse eingeben, und keine lokale. ;)
Wenn Du keine Web-Adresse hast, dann kannst Du das Bild in Dein [URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/"]Fotoalbum[/URL] hochladen. ;)


----------



## alöx (11. Dezember 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> http://F:\DCIM\100SSCAM[/ IMG]
> :lol:[/quote]
> 
> [quote="BMX newbie, post: 4296079"]ich probiers nochma...vllt. irgendwas falsch gemacht... weiss zwar net was...ab kann ja sein [IMG]http://F:%5CDCIM%5C100SSCAM



http://F:%5CDCIM%5C100SSCAM[/ IMG] Tatsache... 

:D

Ich denk du musst noch ein paar grundlegende Dinge über das Internet lernen.

Lade dein Bild zum Beispiel hier hoch [URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/"]Fotoalbum[/URL] und dann kannst du die Bildadresse auch einfügen. Von der Kamera verlinken geht nicht.

[B][COLOR=Red] Übe hier doch ein wenig... [/COLOR][URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=142"]Testbereich[/URL][/B]


----------



## alöx (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo? Liest du auch was wir schreiben? 

1. sollst du nicht hier rumprobieren.
2. gibt es den *Testbereich
*3. mach mich nicht wahnsinnig... lade deine Bilder in das Internet hoch - zum Beispiel hier  *Fotoalbum


*


----------



## vitag (14. Dezember 2007)

Hier ein Update von meinem Element

Weiß nur nicht ob ich den Lenker oder den Vorbau noch rot machen soll.

Sattel hab ich auch noch keinen in der Form in Rot(am besten mit weiß drin) gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (14. Dezember 2007)

Nein lass ruhig so. Ich finde so sieht es wirklich genau richtig aus


----------



## Mr.Brunox (14. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Son (14. Dezember 2007)

bitte





http://nille-bikers-baden.de.tl/Dome-BMX.htm


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (14. Dezember 2007)

vitag schrieb:


> Hier ein Update von meinem Element
> 
> Weiß nur nicht ob ich den Lenker oder den Vorbau noch rot machen soll.
> 
> Sattel hab ich auch noch keinen in der Form in Rot(am besten mit weiß drin) gefunden.



vllt noch n bisken mehr aufkleber


----------



## vitag (14. Dezember 2007)

@ UDO_Unterbuchse

ich mag Aufkleber


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2007)

is net moins


----------



## redbaron-bmx (14. Dezember 2007)

NO RISK, NO FUN!


----------



## mazocher (14. Dezember 2007)

die bremsen müssen ab und dann fehlt nur noch ein plastik sattel!


----------



## L_AIR (14. Dezember 2007)

DAS nenn ich ne affenschaukel  xD


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (14. Dezember 2007)

fährst du damit auch im park oder nur dirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2007)

Deine Signatur gefällt mir irgendwie gar nicht...


----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> fährst du damit auch im park oder nur dirt





guru39 schrieb:


> is net moins



@Rise,
wen meinst du?


----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Rise,
> wen meinst du?



BMXer 2007.


----------



## Lizard.King (15. Dezember 2007)

BamMargera hat dich zum Bongrauchen eingeladen. Er rauchte als letztes Majoran in der Startbong (10.00 cm) 

Erstelle jetzt deine eigene Bong, baue eigenes Zeug an und rauche mit Anderen um die Wette!


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (15. Dezember 2007)

wieso was is denn mit meiner signatur


----------



## Son (15. Dezember 2007)

na überleg mal


----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2007)

Son schrieb:


> na überleg mal



Schönes Rad hast du übrigens!


----------



## L_AIR (15. Dezember 2007)

schnauze ich will räder sehen xD


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (16. Dezember 2007)

dann stell doch ma 9-20 rein aus allen möglichen perspektiven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerous.dan1 (19. Dezember 2007)

hab jetz endlich auch nen neuen rahmen


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (19. Dezember 2007)

ich hasse dich wegen dem subrosa rahmen!
die reifen mag ich nich! sind die demolition zeppelin...

edit: täuscht es oder hast du vorne 48 speichen und hinten 36??


----------



## Lizard.King (19. Dezember 2007)

einfach hammer


----------



## RISE (19. Dezember 2007)

Der Zeppelin Reifen ist für vorn durchaus ok.


----------



## SeeeB (19. Dezember 2007)

meins: 



is halt komplettradstyle xD

und wie ihr vllt seht bin ich zu dumm den bremshebel wegzubkommn xDD

oke trottl (in dem fall ich) hats rausgefunden (wasser bzw öl unter den griff xD)


----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2007)

Waschbenzin ist besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerous.dan1 (19. Dezember 2007)

muss sagen das ich mit dem zeppelin noch nie probleme hatte. werde mir aber wenn die mÃ¤ntel abgefahren sind khe holen denk ich. 
achja hab vorne 48 speichen. hab das laufrad bei ebay ersteigert fÃ¼r 68â¬ und es wurde vom vorbesitzer nur 2 tage gefahren da war mir die anzahl an speichen erstmal egal (ist die hure nabe mit hazard lite felge).


----------



## timmey1991 (19. Dezember 2007)

Gewicht:10.7 Aufbau Frame:superstar newdeal Barsdyssey Stem:solid Forks: hanna Headset: integrated Grips: shadow Bar Ends: fly Brake: fly Brake Lever: odyssey Brake Cable: odyssey Brake Pads:kool stop Seating: Seat: junior Seat Post: odyssey Seat Post Clamp:integrated Cranks: revell 170mm ziemlich krumm Sprocket: wtp Chain: kp von conni^^ Pedals: odyssey Bottom Bracket:kp spanish Front Wheel: Rim: alex Spokes: kp Hub: kp suzue oda so Tire: khe dirt Back Wheel: Rim: odyssey Spokes: kp Hubroper Tire:khe park Extras:nix extras Pegs: nix pegs pegless frame bike is noch nich fertig wird noch einiges verändert


----------



## _Sputnic_ (19. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Hertener (19. Dezember 2007)

ja, doch, hat was...


----------



## gmozi (20. Dezember 2007)

Endlich mal wieder nen Rad, das nicht son 0815 Style hat 

Sehr Geil!


----------



## Stirni (20. Dezember 2007)

nur sattel sonst  <3 :-*


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (20. Dezember 2007)

ahh bunt! passt aber alles zusammen!!
neuer sattel dann siehts noch besser aus!

fährst du FC?


----------



## redbaron-bmx (21. Dezember 2007)

Porno.


----------



## muchalutcha (21. Dezember 2007)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> ahh bunt! passt aber alles zusammen!!
> neuer sattel dann siehts noch besser aus!
> 
> fährst du FC?



Ja er fährt FC. Ich bin einfach so frei und antworte für ihn.


----------



## SeeeB (21. Dezember 2007)

geiles teiL  
aber is das bremskabel nich n bisschen kurz?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muchalutcha (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja das ist es... aber wenn man keins für hinten hat kann auch das von vorne ausreichen.


----------



## wannabe (21. Dezember 2007)

neu modifiziertes mopped















partliste auf anfrage


----------



## Slaggy (21. Dezember 2007)

...also ich kann die parts so schlecht erkennen  ... was is da so dran 
ps: so ist's ladida


----------



## wannabe (21. Dezember 2007)

stimmt, dank der zurückentwicklung von sonyericsson sind die bilder mager, und da ich die liste schon gelistet habe, auch das kein problem

babäääm

fit bike edwin s3 "fited"
macneil fork
animal stem
united squad bar
macneil sl seat
primo stump
flybikes 08 cranks
animal sprocket
twisted dingens
kmc
khe reverse/primo balance/animal asm
odyssey vandero/alex supra was weiß ich/ glh
odi grips
flybikes pegs


----------



## l0st (22. Dezember 2007)

schön.


----------



## Spezialistz (22. Dezember 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> nur sattel sonst  <3 :-*



kommt noch kink pivotal.


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Dezember 2007)

uuuuuuuhhhhhhh yeah


----------



## Sele666 (22. Dezember 2007)

ma meins:






leider scheiß quali mach irgendwann nochmal nen besseres...
partlist usw auf anfrage...


----------



## Slaggy (22. Dezember 2007)

mal nur für mich : warum laufen da 2 kabel lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (22. Dezember 2007)

rotor...
partliste wäre toll, gewicht auch


----------



## Sele666 (22. Dezember 2007)

grim reaper
odyssey race
simple titan sattel
snafu stütze
profilemini mit stuts und 9t titan
7 ka/alex 303 beides getuned
eastern decepticon
eastern ultralight 8"
khe pellen/maxxis ultra thin
standart sprocket
coolchain light
profile race/titan
eastern mag sb
ody. m2 nokon snafu rotor flybremse
paar alu/titan schrauben
gewicht war  auf fast genau 8,5 ist aber durch lack titanlenker weg kettenblatt und so wieder nen bissl schwerer geworden


----------



## timmey1991 (22. Dezember 2007)

laber nich das hat doch mit titan lenker 8.9 gewogen 
wie solls dann jezz noch weniger wiegen ?


----------



## Sele666 (22. Dezember 2007)

ja sag ich doch zur "top" zeit wars  auf 8,5 jetzt wirds 9-9,5 ham


----------



## Slaggy (23. Dezember 2007)

...hab ich mir fast gedacht... rotor is nicht mein ding.


----------



## timmey1991 (23. Dezember 2007)

aso hab nich bis zu ende gelesen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (23. Dezember 2007)

joa lesen hat manchma vorteile....


----------



## MTXR (23. Dezember 2007)

nabend ! 
weil ich so im trend bin gab es bei mir heute schon bescherung ! 
ist zwar ein komplettrad aber regt euch nicht auf. parts sind gut und werden durch bessere ersetzt wenn was kaputt geht.










mfg


----------



## RISE (23. Dezember 2007)

Fetzt doch die Karre.


----------



## l0st (23. Dezember 2007)

Schönes Rad hast du da


----------



## nicusy (24. Dezember 2007)

die neuen fit kompletträder taugen sowas von übelst!


----------



## MTXR (24. Dezember 2007)

danke danke !! überlege auchnoch, den lenker so breit zu lassen. fährt sich besser als ich gedacht hatte. nur barspins werden eng.

frohes fest euch allen !


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (24. Dezember 2007)

hübsch nur die schwarze gabel passt nicht aber sons echt top


----------



## Stirni (24. Dezember 2007)

das fit ist toll und schwarze gabel passt


----------



## Slaggy (24. Dezember 2007)

fit is sicher nicht das schlimmste, was einem passieren kann  also  viel spaß damit


----------



## >>Bullet<< (25. Dezember 2007)

und wie die gabel passt! sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowpen (25. Dezember 2007)

Kannste mal ein großes Foto von deiner Bremse machen, weil ich bei meinem Park da nicht ganz durchblicke...


----------



## baby-biker max (25. Dezember 2007)

neue pedale, hinterer mantel und bremshebel!


----------



## paule_p2 (25. Dezember 2007)

Flowpen schrieb:


> Kannste mal ein großes Foto von deiner Bremse machen, weil ich bei meinem Park da nicht ganz durchblicke...




was gibts da nicht zu verstehen? im how to thread is doch alles genau erklärt.





rad über mir schaut ganz nett aus, aber den sattel noch nen stück nach hinten und etwas steiler, dann ises besser.


----------



## baby-biker max (25. Dezember 2007)

lol genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht mit dem sattel nach hinten wo ich mir das bild angeschaut hab ! und hab ihn grad nahc hinten geschoben !! aber kb jetzt nochmal meinen bruder zu zwingen nen foto zu machen^^


----------



## Son (25. Dezember 2007)

jo, sattel schaut komisch aus, sonst top!


----------



## Flowpen (25. Dezember 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> was gibts da nicht zu verstehen? im how to thread is doch alles genau erklärt.
> .



Ja aber ich habe folgende Situation:




Ich habe nichts was in die Goldene Schraube dort passt...und so kann ich das Kabel nicht festziehen...


----------



## l0st (25. Dezember 2007)

öhm,da muss der zug durch...


----------



## Flowpen (25. Dezember 2007)

Ja...aber wie mache ich den fest?
So rutscht der doch immer wieder raus...ich kann den ja nicht festmachen.


----------



## vitag (25. Dezember 2007)

ist das ne Diatech Hombre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowpen (25. Dezember 2007)

Jo is es


----------



## vitag (25. Dezember 2007)

das hast Du doch aber mehrere "extra" Teile bei da man die ja auch für vorn umbauen kann. und so ein Klemmnippel ist da eigentlich auch immer mit bei.


----------



## Flowpen (25. Dezember 2007)

Also muss ich auf das Kabel diesen Nippel machen damit das nicht durchrutscht?
Finde ich persönlich schlecht gemacht...


----------



## vitag (25. Dezember 2007)

diesen Schraubnippel, oder schau mal ob in der Durchführung nicht doch eine kleine Imbusschraube versteckt ist.

Aber eigentlich kannst Du diese "Durchführung" auch rausmachen und gegen die normale Klemmschraube ersetzten.


----------



## Flowpen (25. Dezember 2007)

Ok, ich hab diese Durchführung gefunden!
Danke dir.


----------



## MTXR (26. Dezember 2007)

erstmal danke allen. 
soll ich dir noch n foto machen oder hasts raus ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowpen (26. Dezember 2007)

Ne, ich habs raus. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## MTXR (26. Dezember 2007)

dann kannst du ja mal dein flow park hier rein stellen


----------



## Flowpen (26. Dezember 2007)

Jop hier ist es:



Linear Kabel ist dran weil bei der Sendung ein paar Teile fehlten darunter ein Teil des Rotorkabels, so hab ich mir direkt ein Linear dran gemacht mag ich lieber  .


----------



## Stirni (26. Dezember 2007)

sieht gut aus


----------



## MTXR (26. Dezember 2007)

jau sieht geil aus. hjetzt nur noch die rotorplättchenmountsdingers da abmachen


----------



## nicusy (26. Dezember 2007)

lenkerstellung berichtigen
und eventuell noch weiße pedale, dann isses porno!


----------



## Flowpen (26. Dezember 2007)

Die Rotorplätchen habe ich nicht abbekommen...


----------



## l0st (26. Dezember 2007)

kreuz oder inbus,weiss ich nichtmehr genau und abschrauben,ging bei mir ganz einfach ab.


----------



## Flowpen (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich kriege die Schrauben ja raus, aber trotzdem lassen sie sich nicht bewegen...
Aber noch ne Frage ist mir grade erst aufgefallen:
Also bei mir wackelt der gesamte Lenker (also mit Vorbau).
Ich habe alles festgezogen, aber es wackelt noch immer.
Die Gabel kommt halt immer ein Stück höher wenn ich am Lenker ziehe.
Ich habe echt keine Ahnung warum das so ist...kannn vlt. einer von euch helfen?

Mfg


----------



## l0st (26. Dezember 2007)

also....die dinger musst du dann einfach mal mit sanfter gewalt rausziehen

Öhm...

mach mal den vorbau an der schaftklemmung auf und zieh die kralle an und mach dann erst zu?oder setz maln spacer unter den vorbau und mach das selbe wie oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowpen (26. Dezember 2007)

Habs versucht...ist noch immer locker.


----------



## RISE (26. Dezember 2007)

Klingt tatsächlich so als ob da Spacer unterm Vorbau fehlen. Evtl. ist der Gabelkonus auch schlampig draufgesetzt worden und sitzt schief.


----------



## MTXR (26. Dezember 2007)

fahr mal nach köln kalk in die halle da wird dir bestimmt geholfen. wenn man direkt daor sitzt kann man auch eher sagen, woran das liegt. 
ausserdem kannst da direkt mal vernünftig das rad ausfahren


----------



## Bernie123456789 (26. Dezember 2007)

wei bei mir auch so da hat des teil gefehlt was unten auf der gabel sitzt und den steuersatz von unten abschließt (ich glaub heißt gabelkonus bin mir aber grad nich sicher^^)


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (26. Dezember 2007)

joa würde den topbolt richtig festziehen, dann is der "spielraum" der gabel weg!
aja immer dran denken! erst topbolt bzw. kralle festziehen , dann den vorbau!


----------



## hooliemoolie (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin ein dummes vieräugiges Lama und poste dumme Links.


PS: Noch einmal und dein Account wird gesperrt!

PPS: Der Link aus der Signatur kommt bitte auch weg. 
Rise


----------



## Flowpen (26. Dezember 2007)

Das ist alles richtig fest, aber die Gabel verschiebt sich denoch...ich werde morgen nochmal probieren den Gabelkonus zu richtig wenn das nicht klappt sehe ich mal weiter.


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (26. Dezember 2007)

hey rise
seit wann kannst du die beiträge anderer ändern?


----------



## l0st (26. Dezember 2007)

seitdem er mod ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (27. Dezember 2007)

Flowpen schrieb:


> Das ist alles richtig fest, aber die Gabel verschiebt sich denoch...ich werde morgen nochmal probieren den Gabelkonus zu richtig wenn das nicht klappt sehe ich mal weiter.



Wenn der Topbolt ab ist wieviel Abstand hat der Gabelschaft zur Oberkante Vorbau? Du hast ja glaub den Rotor ausgebaut also auch die Rotorplatte, oder? Dann fehlt da mit Sicherheit ein Spacer.


----------



## scott yz0 (27. Dezember 2007)

ich denk fÃ¼r 350â¬ isses ok ^^


----------



## Flowpen (27. Dezember 2007)

Einen Spacer habe ich ja drin also muss ich noch einen reinmachen oder die Rotorplatte wieder rein?

Edit: Jap hat geklappt bald wird ein neuer Spacer geholt, aber die Rotorplatte tuts. Danke an alle!


----------



## RISE (27. Dezember 2007)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> hey rise
> seit wann kannst du die beiträge anderer ändern?



Seit dem der Papst mich zum Mod gekrönt hat. Du kannst aber auch Alöx bestechen, dann schreibt er in die Beiträge anderer Leute alles was du willst.


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (28. Dezember 2007)

Geil! Wusste nich das ihr Mods die Beiträge von Usern ändern könnt!


Hier mal mein Bike! Bild is relativ klein. Geht nich anders, da mein PC zurzeit Probleme macht.
Aja wie kann man die Bilder im Fotoalbum ändern bzw. löschen? Den Button zum ändern find ich nich!


----------



## traildevil91 (28. Dezember 2007)

läuft digga!  schwarz lackiert siehst echt besser aus! sattel noch ändern.. denn würde es optisch noch geiler kommen... sehen uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sputnic_ (28. Dezember 2007)

jo solte ich für nen kolegen rein setzen der weiß nicht wie das geht


----------



## MasterOfBMX (28. Dezember 2007)

schickes rad^^

hier mal meins:


----------



## _Sputnic_ (28. Dezember 2007)

nice nice


----------



## RISE (28. Dezember 2007)

Schicke Räder, bei Sputnic's muss aber die vordere Felge bitte schwarz werden.


----------



## L_AIR (28. Dezember 2007)

nee wenn das gelb wegkommt, is das violett zu viel ^^

und bei masterofbmx' bike passt farblich alles außer der subrosa schriftzug im grellen weiß xD


----------



## MTXR (28. Dezember 2007)

very fein


----------



## l0st (28. Dezember 2007)

echt schöne räder,jaha.


----------



## nobeleden (28. Dezember 2007)

das einzige was ich noch ändern werd is die bremse un der vorderreifen, da kommt entweder der neue fit,wtp oder fly bikes faltreifen.
rotor kommt au in absehbarer zeit..





gewicht..ca. 11 wegen dem (schweren) vorderreifen


----------



## Dirtbag78 (29. Dezember 2007)

Altteileträger:


----------



## scott yz0 (29. Dezember 2007)

chic chic..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (29. Dezember 2007)

warum ist euer park nicht nass?


----------



## subrosa (29. Dezember 2007)

der sattel muss schreger oder


----------



## subrosa (29. Dezember 2007)

cooles rad auser sattel


----------



## Son (29. Dezember 2007)

schreger muss er? die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




funktion haste wohl zu spät gefunden


----------



## subrosa (29. Dezember 2007)

mein rad bei sputnic nur ich wuste net wie ich das da reintun sollte


----------



## Dirtbag78 (29. Dezember 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> warum ist euer park nicht nass?




park war morgens nass......iss relativ schnell alles abgetrocknet, nur der pool nicht, der war noch komplett nass.

wasn schräger vogel da oben.....


----------



## mazocher (29. Dezember 2007)

entzieht dem subrosa seine kommentar funktion


----------



## Bampedi (29. Dezember 2007)

Dirtbag78 schrieb:


> wasn schäger vogel da oben.....



der war aber auch nich schlecht


----------



## scott yz0 (30. Dezember 2007)

Frisch gelackt 

Rahmen: Flybikes Layos
Gabel: WTP Excalibur
Lenker: WTP Helium
Kurbel: Primo Powerbite mit flybikes KB
Pedale: Fireeye (wird bald Odyssey) ^^
Sattel: PRimo Balance neu bezogen
Bremse: Hombre 
Naben: Flybikes
Felgen: hinten Hazzard light vorn weiß ich ned
Des Brakeless is nur mal zum Probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bmxer Fabian (31. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Bernie123456789 (31. Dezember 2007)

täuscht das oder is da der rahmen sehr schlampig lackiert worden?


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (31. Dezember 2007)

Ne das sind einfach so schwarze Spuren, weiss auch nicht wo die her kommen.


----------



## Sele666 (2. Januar 2008)

so jetzt nomma etwas besseres foddo:


----------



## Flowpen (2. Januar 2008)

Gefällt sehr gut!


----------



## Daniel_D (2. Januar 2008)

Wieso kein Elementary mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (2. Januar 2008)

elementay hab ich schon seit 1 1/2 jahren nimmer weil kaputt....


----------



## *Souly* (2. Januar 2008)

Frame: KHE - Method2 21"
Bars: WTP - Helium 7.9"
Stem: KHE - Minimalism Street (Ti- Schauben)
Forks: KHE - Cirrus
Headset: FSA - Impact
Grips: Primo - Wall
Bar Ends: Odyssey

Brake: Dia-Tech - BOX
Brake Lever: Odyssey - M2 Medium (Ti- Schauben, bearbeitet)
Brake Cable: Odyssey - M2
Brake Pads: Kool Stop - lachs

Seating:
Seat: Ceneca - Pivotal (kommt nen neuer)
Seat Post: Macneil - Stump
Seat Post Clamp: BBB - (ti schraube)

Cranks: KHE - Hindenburg 2Pc
Sprocket: Fireeye - 25T
Chain: YBN - Lightest Mack
Pedals: NC-17 - Magnesium
Bottom Bracket: WTP - Mid BB

Front Wheel:
Rim: Alienation - Deviant
Spokes: Mutiny - Double Butted
Hub: NS-bikes - Roller Simple (Ti-Schrauben)
Tire: KHE - Mac 2.0 park

Back Wheel:
Rim: Sun Ringle - Rhyno Lite
Spokes: Mutiny - Double Butted
Hub: Proper - Magnalite 07 (auf studs umgebaut)
Tire: KHE - Mac 1.5 Park

Extras: Odyssey gtx-r Rotor, London-mod, Twiggy schläuche
Pegs: keine


----------



## Aceface (2. Januar 2008)

find ich richtig gut Souly!

Taugt die Gabel was? Bist du zufrieden?

Wo gibts denn die Alienation Felgen schon zu kaufen?


----------



## Daniel_D (2. Januar 2008)

ist ja mal ne Schweinerei so ein Rad zu posten ohne Gewichtsangabe!


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Januar 2008)

mal wieder meins, aus langeweile. In den nächsten wochen werde ich es mal wieder umlackieren, da der weiße lack schon ziemlich gammelig ist.

Danke an man1x für das Hinterrad, da an meins aktuell kaputt ist


----------



## *Souly* (2. Januar 2008)

Aceface schrieb:


> find ich richtig gut Souly!
> 
> Taugt die Gabel was? Bist du zufrieden?
> 
> Wo gibts denn die Alienation Felgen schon zu kaufen?



die gabel an sich ist sehr fein, nur das topcap is nicht so toll.

die felge gibt es noch nicht bei uns.



Daniel_D schrieb:


> ist ja mal ne Schweinerei so ein Rad zu posten ohne Gewichtsangabe!



9kg


----------



## swirrl (3. Januar 2008)

mein kleener


----------



## Sele666 (3. Januar 2008)

@*Souly*:deine partliste liest sich wie sahne gewicht is auch ganz fein aber ich finds leider nich schön... sorry


----------



## alöx (3. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub ohne Rotor und mit anderem Sattel sähe es gaaaaanz anders aus.


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (3. Januar 2008)

@swirrl 
Bike gefällt mir! Bild von der Seite wäre interressant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (3. Januar 2008)

jop so schräge fotos sind stark unvorteilhaft, sieht nämlich ziemlich gut aus.


----------



## padde-rockt (4. Januar 2008)

hej löffel 

schickes rad


----------



## Benh00re (4. Januar 2008)

souly ? 9kg ?


----------



## *Souly* (4. Januar 2008)

ja warum?


----------



## bmx1983 (5. Januar 2008)

so mal wieder ein update von meinem rad.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/8390


----------



## RISE (5. Januar 2008)

*Souly* schrieb:


> ja warum?



Berechtigte Frage. Ich warte auf den ersten, der anfängt anhand einer Gewichtstabelle beweisen zu wollen, dass es doch 9,1kg sind.


----------



## alöx (5. Januar 2008)

Ein Fall für evil_rider.


----------



## scott yz0 (5. Januar 2008)

so fertiggebastelt... mit bremse is doch besser

Parts: 
Rahmen: Flybikes Layos
Gabel: WTP Excalibur
Lenker: WTP Helium
Kurbel: Primo Powerbite mit flybikes KB
Pedale: Fireeye (wird bald Odyssey) ^^
Sattel: PRimo Balance neu bezogen
Bremse: Hombre 
Naben: Flybikes
Felgen: hinten Hazzard light vorn weiß ich ned


----------



## Hertener (5. Januar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Ein Fall für evil_rider.



Der hat *zu* leicht gebaut und ist davon geschwebt.... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (5. Januar 2008)

Ne er macht doch jetzt mit 8 Inches weniger rum.


----------



## Daniel_D (6. Januar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Ne er macht doch jetzt mit 8 Inches weniger rum.



Hä?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...94&ih=020&category=22144&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1


----------



## l0st (6. Januar 2008)

den haste nicht geschnallt ne 

http://www.myspace.com/dj20inch

kommts dir?


----------



## paule_p2 (6. Januar 2008)

jetzt posaunt es doch nicht überall rum, ihr alten lästertaschen ihr!


----------



## Daniel_D (6. Januar 2008)

Ironie lieber Lost

Der DJ 20" war mir durchaus bekannt

Der kann ja anscheinend besser auflegen als radfahren


----------



## l0st (6. Januar 2008)

die war aber nicht von guter qualität lieber daniel_d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (6. Januar 2008)

> Der kann ja anscheinend besser auflegen...



najaaa...


----------



## Benh00re (6. Januar 2008)

das weisse sieht ja grauenhaft aus


----------



## scott yz0 (6. Januar 2008)

grund? weil keine trendige 25:9 übersetzung hat oder weil der lenker nur 7" hat?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (6. Januar 2008)

ja genau


----------



## scott yz0 (6. Januar 2008)

hm.. d.h. also für mich lenker kaufen, defektanfällige 9t nabe einspeichen, kettenblatt kaufen, sattel kaufen, abziehen, aufschweißen, bremse ab... wobei... aufn nächsten trend warten is billiger.. und fahrn tuts ^^


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (6. Januar 2008)

wie man fährt is überbewertet 
so ******** find ich das jetz nicht


----------



## *Souly* (6. Januar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Berechtigte Frage. Ich warte auf den ersten, der anfängt anhand einer Gewichtstabelle beweisen zu wollen, dass es doch 9,1kg sind.



haha na da bin ich ma gespannt.


----------



## alöx (6. Januar 2008)

Soll ich?


----------



## *Souly* (6. Januar 2008)

hast du grund dazu?


----------



## alöx (6. Januar 2008)

Wassen los mit dir? Ich mach doch Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (6. Januar 2008)

war nich böse gemeint....


----------



## alöx (6. Januar 2008)

hihi


----------



## Harry's onFord (6. Januar 2008)

Onkel Alex, nicht sowas machen. Sitzen doch alle im gleichem Boot!


----------



## Daniel_D (6. Januar 2008)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> hm.. d.h. also für mich lenker kaufen, defektanfällige 9t nabe einspeichen, kettenblatt kaufen, sattel kaufen, abziehen, aufschweißen, bremse ab... wobei... aufn nächsten trend warten is billiger.. und fahrn tuts ^^



Kleine Sprockets haben aber auch jenseits vom Trend Vorteile. ich würde, so fern das Geld da ist, auf die G-Sport Nabe warten und dann 28x10 fahren. 

G-Sport ist für mich ne Vernunftfirma die erst Sachen bauen wenn sie wissen, dass sie halten.


----------



## RISE (6. Januar 2008)

Er könnte auch einach solange mit dem jetzigen Setup fahren, bis es kaputt geht?!


----------



## A-B-C (6. Januar 2008)

könnte er, ja. allerdings gibts veränderungen am bmx die natürlich nicht lebenswichtig sind, allerdings mehr freude am fahren bereiten .


----------



## scott yz0 (7. Januar 2008)

sagen wirs so.. ich bin am 180s Ã¼ben.. also anfÃ¤nger *g* da isses mir egal wie groÃ des KB is... es hÃ¤lt und des Hr is saustabil...  was zwar kommt is n hoher lenker aber nur weil ich 1,85 groÃ und sehr fÃ¼llig bin. da hat n groÃer lenker vorteile. auÃerdem brauch ich einen den ich auch mit bremse anstÃ¤ndig fahrn kann.. brakeless is zwar schÃ¶n (optisch am rad) aber mMn zu gefÃ¤hrlich da ich gern schnell durch die city dÃ¼s  Praktische vorteile sind mir wichtiger als Optik.. und dafÃ¼r dass ich mein rad fÃ¼r 350â¬ kauft hab find ichs schwer ok


----------



## Slaggy (7. Januar 2008)

...ich geb dir zwar recht, aber ein kleineres KB würde dir einfach das Fahren erleichtern


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (8. Januar 2008)

weil ja ne 16:25 übersetzung auch so toll is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (8. Januar 2008)

partlist gibts beim draufklicken


----------



## Benh00re (8. Januar 2008)




----------



## Bampedi (8. Januar 2008)

also ich finds gut.

trotz des überdimensionierten sattels, gut.


----------



## scott yz0 (8. Januar 2008)

ich finds chic.. n schwarzer lenker wär evtl. noch schön... oder luft im reifen


----------



## RISE (8. Januar 2008)

Man muss auch zufrieden sein, immerhin hat er die Karre zusammen mit der Tiefkühltruhe aufm Rummel gewonnen.


----------



## Benh00re (8. Januar 2008)

ich hätte wissen müssen, dass das ein nachspiel hat ... verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (10. Januar 2008)

Neu:
Hr Achse ( Odyssey)
Primo Sattel ( Pivotal)
Primo Stütze


----------



## nicusy (10. Januar 2008)

der alte sattel war viel schöner
der steht irgendwie so weit nach vorne ?!


----------



## Trailst4R (10. Januar 2008)

mir läuft das mopped rein


----------



## Bampedi (10. Januar 2008)

war mir klar.

wär er cool würde er den sattel rausziehen, ne bremse ranmachen und so tun als wär er aaron


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Januar 2008)

der sattel is nicht geslammt.


----------



## RISE (10. Januar 2008)

Ein Augenschmaus. Hast dir aber den mit großem Abstand schönsten Pivotal ausgesucht, alle anderen sind solala. Passt 1a zusammen.


----------



## Trailst4R (10. Januar 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> war mir klar.



was dir nich immer alles klar is


----------



## Bampedi (10. Januar 2008)

oh mein gott das weisst du ganz genau!!!!!!

und es bringt mich noch ins grab.


----------



## King Jens one (10. Januar 2008)

Benh00re schrieb:


>



Boah richtig geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil das einzige was ich ändern würde wär der Sattel schön nen Kink Slim oder so, ansonsten absolutes Toprad!


----------



## l0st (11. Januar 2008)

klicken für groß.endlich ist er da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (11. Januar 2008)

schöööön


----------



## AerO (11. Januar 2008)

wattn ditte?


----------



## l0st (11. Januar 2008)

mutiny sinister mit rawraw ausfallende links :kotz:


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. Januar 2008)

mieße quali.. war aber leider auch schon dunkel.. anderes bild kommt die tage


----------



## alöx (11. Januar 2008)

Das blauen Bremskabel passt so überhaupt nicht. Aber Rad ist echt Sahne!


----------



## Handgelenk (12. Januar 2008)

Sodele. jetzt hab ichs richtige forum 
mein schätzle!


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Januar 2008)

schaut gut aus, bloß die sterne am vorbau gefallen nicht.


----------



## Lizard.King (12. Januar 2008)

der thread lebt echt ma


----------



## nicusy (13. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (13. Januar 2008)

me gusta


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (13. Januar 2008)

Was isn das fürn Rahmen?


----------



## l0st (13. Januar 2008)

Mutiny Burlish


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. Januar 2008)

gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## scott yz0 (14. Januar 2008)

die naben.... hach..... ich muss lotto spieln...... und a sonst sehr schönes radl


----------



## t3rror!st (17. Januar 2008)

Fit Flow Trail 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (17. Januar 2008)

sattel ganz rein dan würds geiler ausschauen


----------



## t3rror!st (17. Januar 2008)

finds so gut und gemütlicher


----------



## n1klas (17. Januar 2008)

Hier mal meins:





Das Foto ist nicht ganz aktuell.
Der Vorbau ist noch schwarz, die hintere Felge ist schwarz und die Sattelklemme weiss.
Partlist gibts auf Anfrage.


----------



## paule_p2 (17. Januar 2008)

das fit sieht für nen komplett rad auf jeden fall ziemlich gut aus, aber bei der sattelhöhe geht so ein EDDC style Seat nicht klar.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (17. Januar 2008)

find den sattel von n1iklas wunderbar.. gefällt mir fast besser als mein eigener ^^


----------



## n1klas (17. Januar 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> EDDC .


ECCD?!
^^




pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


> find den sattel von n1iklas wunderbar.. gefällt mir fast besser als mein eigener ^^



Ja, danke 
Nur, was mit an dem Colony nicht so gut gefällt, ist dass die Schnauze nicht so sehr runtergebogen ist, wie (zB) bei dem Macneil SL..


----------



## paule_p2 (17. Januar 2008)

n1klas schrieb:


> ECCD



mein ich doch.


----------



## t3rror!st (17. Januar 2008)

so besser?


----------



## l0st (17. Januar 2008)

sticker ab


----------



## t3rror!st (17. Januar 2008)

oh man^^
ja kommen sie bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterOfBMX (17. Januar 2008)

meins:


http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/2994/dsc0517dx3.jpg


----------



## nicusy (17. Januar 2008)

sehr schön!
gefällt mir wirklich gut!


----------



## bmxboys (17. Januar 2008)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> meins:
> 
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/2994/dsc0517dx3.jpg



das rot und chorm versaut alles, fazit zum kotzen hässlich!


----------



## Son (17. Januar 2008)

passt schon


----------



## alöx (17. Januar 2008)

Hab wieder auf den richtigen Pfad gefunden...


----------



## RISE (18. Januar 2008)

Schick, ich mag die Farbe. Aber liegt es an der Perspektive oder sind die Kurbelarme nicht parallel ausgerichtet?


----------



## alöx (18. Januar 2008)

Ja das fiel mir heut früh beim aufstehen auch auf.  Hab das gar nicht gemerkt beim fahren...


----------



## n1klas (18. Januar 2008)

Der (oder das?) Topbolt ist ziemlich hässlich.
Farbe/Combo ist auch nicht der Knüller.
Naja, zum Fahren reichts wohl.

Und das von MasterOfBMX sieht ziemlich "mit Gewalt auf Trend gesetzt" aus..


----------



## alöx (18. Januar 2008)

Der Topbolt kommt so oder so weg. Das mit den Farben... ist wohl Geschmackssache ich mags total.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (18. Januar 2008)

Nur wer der hellen Seite folgt kann eins werden mit der Macht.

Aber hey, deine regale hängen schief...


----------



## alöx (18. Januar 2008)

Das muss an den Büchern liegen... ich sollte mal die dicken unter die dünnen mischen.


----------



## n1klas (18. Januar 2008)

Kleines Update (Vorbau, Felge Hinten, Klemme)


----------



## mountainlion (18. Januar 2008)

>



Farbe ist sehr schick


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (18. Januar 2008)

kurbel richtig zu plazieren sollte gelernt sein............
meine hindenburg 2 piece sind letzte woche gebrochen


----------



## alöx (18. Januar 2008)

Wie schon geschrieben hab ich es nicht bemerkt. Wollte endlich nach 3 Monaten wieder mal radfahren und habs sehr schnell zusammengebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (18. Januar 2008)

schickes rad herr moderator. aber warum pegs auf der rechten seite und dann RHD?


----------



## Bampedi (18. Januar 2008)

der feine herr hat das bgb...oho...

aber irgendwas is da mit deinem sattel nich so ganz in ordnung...
aber finds ganz gut, bis auf felge vorn.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (19. Januar 2008)

bmxboys schrieb:


> das rot und chorm versaut alles, fazit zum kotzen hässlich!



das bild ist echt *******, das rot sieht auf dem bild eher aus wie braun.
das radl vom aloex find ich schick, bis aufn sattel.
hier mal n bisschen besseres bild von meinem rad:

http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/2417/fahrrad1ow2.jpg


----------



## alöx (19. Januar 2008)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> bis aufn sattel.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2008)




----------



## vitag (19. Januar 2008)

Mal mein Element mit ein paar neuen Parts






Proper 2008 Naben, Odyssey Elementary, KHE MAC2 Reifen, EB Synthetic Pedale


----------



## Hertener (19. Januar 2008)

Statt den braunen EBs wären imho schwarze Pedale passender.
Oder halt Odysseys mit roter Kappe. 
Ansonsten sieht's gut aus, auch wenn's vollgepickt ist.


----------



## vitag (19. Januar 2008)

voll gepickt? was meinste damit?


----------



## Slaggy (19. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



Hui !


----------



## Prunni (20. Januar 2008)

Schönes Rad gefällt mir besser als das alte Schwarz grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (20. Januar 2008)

zu viele weiße räder hier, wird zeit das ich meins lackier. aber rad von jason is schick.


----------



## Hertener (20. Januar 2008)

vitag schrieb:


> voll gepickt? was meinste damit?


Ich meine die Aufkleber.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (20. Januar 2008)

...so hir habt ihr mal ein BMX-rad!!!


----------



## scott yz0 (20. Januar 2008)

yeah! Retro... mit Pizzateller und allem


----------



## RISE (20. Januar 2008)

@Jason:

Wasn das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## F4ll3N (20. Januar 2008)

kink relief, rad gefällt bis auf den rahmen sehr.


----------



## Son (20. Januar 2008)

Schaft kürzer, sonst noch nichts neues


----------



## paule_p2 (20. Januar 2008)

morgen nochmal bilder bei sonnenschein, hoffe das dann die farbe besser rauskommt.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2008)

F4ll3N schrieb:


> kink relief, rad gefällt bis auf den rahmen sehr.



richtig. besten dank.

Son: Anderes KB und schwarzes HR, dann würds mir schon wesentlich besser gefallen. Aber auch so schick.

Paule: Einfach gut, gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (20. Januar 2008)

kb bleibt erstma, felgen hab ich evtl. was vor. 
dein rad gefällt mir echt gut, paules radl läuft auch!


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. Januar 2008)

schöne farben die letzten beiden..


----------



## nicusy (20. Januar 2008)

paule: den lenker vllt noch in der selben farbe?!


----------



## RISE (20. Januar 2008)

Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## UrbanJumper (20. Januar 2008)

mensch hört doch bitte mit den plastikpedalen auf! eine sache die ich nie verstehen werde


----------



## Son (20. Januar 2008)

schon gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derdani (21. Januar 2008)

Stimmung!


----------



## alöx (21. Januar 2008)

Hauptsache vor ner Halbnackten ey.


----------



## derdani (21. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank an den Überragenden Alex für die wunderschönen Fotos die ich hier im Forum zu Schau stellen darf


----------



## Bampedi (21. Januar 2008)

ich hab voll bock auf dein fahrrad.

fresh


----------



## redbaron-bmx (21. Januar 2008)

....ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern das eine stütze zum sattel gehört!?...


...aber sonst schönes rad.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2008)

bild 2 is gut und rad sowieso.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (21. Januar 2008)

paule: interessanter farbton! ...ist zwar nicht meine farbe aber sieht trotzden sehr geil aus! den rest würde ich so lassen! so bleibt der rahmen im optischen mittelpunt und die farbe behält ihre sonderbarkeit!


----------



## alöx (21. Januar 2008)

Lass ma Mittwoch noch welche ohne Verwackeln machen...


----------



## Bampedi (21. Januar 2008)

und große und so


----------



## Son (21. Januar 2008)

sieht doch besser aus mit dem gelben lenker als ich dachte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (21. Januar 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> und große und so



Gehts um die junge Frau oder um das Rad? 

Groß waren die auch... aber da sieht man noch mehr das ich gestern den Prowackelsensor zugeschalten habe.


----------



## Bampedi (21. Januar 2008)

da is ne frau auf den bildern?


----------



## alöx (21. Januar 2008)

nein.


----------



## RISE (21. Januar 2008)

Passt alles. Auch wenn ich die Kombi schwarz gelb in etwa so mag wie bunte Felgen, aber an dem Rad sieht es wirklich gut aus.


----------



## P.2^^ (21. Januar 2008)




----------



## RISE (21. Januar 2008)

Schick, erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Paul...


----------



## UrbanJumper (21. Januar 2008)

Son schrieb:


> schon gefahren?


nein! aber alleine das wort "plastik"...


----------



## Son (21. Januar 2008)

ach komm, teste halt mal ^^
wie heißt es so schön: "wer plastik hinterfragt, plastiziert nur um zu fragen!"


----------



## Richbitch (21. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (21. Januar 2008)

Son schrieb:


> ach komm, teste halt mal ^^
> wie heißt es so schön: "wer plastik hinterfragt, plastiziert nur um zu fragen!"


naja also schön...trotzdem ist mirs nicht geheuer bei

so rich, muss so lachen...
wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige


----------



## Bampedi (21. Januar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Schick, erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Paul...



man darf auf die neuen bilder gespannt sein, ich hab mir sagen lassen der schein trügt.


----------



## mountainlion (21. Januar 2008)

> nein! aber alleine das wort "plastik"...



sag halt Kunststoff, wäre eh richtiger...

Plastik ist ja eingedeutscht vom englischen Plastic


----------



## Lizard.King (21. Januar 2008)

Deutsche Steinzeug mit Hauptsitz in witterschlick


----------



## bmx1983 (21. Januar 2008)

derdani schrieb:


> Stimmung!



sattel geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## Son (21. Januar 2008)

seit wann können sättel gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (21. Januar 2008)

Richbitch schrieb:


>



achtung, ein freund von mir ist mal mit seinem sportsäckchen in der 3 klasse so radgefahren. dann ist das sportsäckchen in die speichen vom vorderrad, er ist im hohen bogen über den lenker geflogen und hatte eine gehirnerschütterung.


----------



## RISE (21. Januar 2008)

fashizzel schrieb:


> achtung, ein freund von mir ist mal mit seinem sportsäckchen in der 3 klasse so radgefahren. dann ist das sportsäckchen in die speichen vom vorderrad, er ist im hohen bogen über den lenker geflogen und hatte eine gehirnerschütterung.



Ja, aber Richbitch ist doch so einer, der erst über den Lenker geht, sofort wieder aufsteht und sich gegen einen Obulus von 25 Cent noch ne Glasflasche übern Kopf zieht. Oder?


----------



## Hertener (21. Januar 2008)

Yo, wird Zeit für'n Gepäckträger.


----------



## Son (21. Januar 2008)

es gibt doch auch körbe für an den lenker tüdeln


----------



## Hertener (21. Januar 2008)

Die sind aber für Yorkshire...


----------



## MTXR (21. Januar 2008)

nicht nur. sind multifunktionell einsetzbar.


----------



## alöx (21. Januar 2008)

Amüsante Seite.


----------



## paule_p2 (21. Januar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Schick, erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Paul...



sieht in echt aber ganz anders aus also vom farbton.


----------



## UrbanJumper (22. Januar 2008)

wegen rich sind wir mal aus einem club geflogen weil er mit einem zigarettenmülleimer getanzt hat. so einer ist das..


----------



## Richbitch (22. Januar 2008)

ja schon eher.
ich war halt grad ersatzschläuche kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (23. Januar 2008)

guter junge ^^ 
aber für sowas schmeißt man doch keinen raus


----------



## -cedric- (24. Januar 2008)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> ....ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern das eine stütze zum sattel gehört!?...




sattelstütze braucht man net... kabelbinder tun es auch... ist erst noch leichter und tiefer runter kommt man auch d.h mehr freiheit bei whips usw.


----------



## alöx (24. Januar 2008)

Boah ne bitte nicht Kabelbinder. Wenn so ein "Tuning" dann konsequent wie Dani mit dem Schweißgerät. Das sieht dann wenigstens "gut" aus.


----------



## -cedric- (24. Januar 2008)

war zuerst auch nie für kabelbinder, da ich zuerst rohrbrieden hatte, da die immer verdammt gut gehalten haben... da ich jetzt aber übelst gute kabelbinder auftreiben konnte... die endlich was aushalten, bin ich auf die 3g variante umgestiegen  d.h ich bin jetzt mit meinem sattel (simple slim ti. stripped) und befestigung bei 126g angelangt... und übel siehts auch nicht aus, wenn man es einwenig schick platziert und den kopf des kabelbinders versteckt...


----------



## Son (24. Januar 2008)

dann zeig mal her


----------



## -cedric- (24. Januar 2008)

jo pic kommt nach dem kompletten umbau...


----------



## l0st (24. Januar 2008)

Warum neue Parts?


----------



## oxoxo (24. Januar 2008)

-cedric- schrieb:


> sattelstütze braucht man net... kabelbinder tun es auch... ist erst noch leichter und tiefer runter kommt man auch d.h mehr freiheit bei whips usw.


naja das glaube ich nicht. Bisher haben alle Kabelbinderversionen versagt und auch die nächste Version wird nicht lange im Einsatz sein. 
Rahmen wie ein Supers New Deal, und eine modifizierte Intac Stütze sind alle mal sinnvoller. Tiefer kommst du auch mit den Kabelbindern nicht. Zumal Rahmen wie S3 mit der langen Sattelrohr eh nicht gut geeignet sind.


----------



## Son (24. Januar 2008)

oxoxo schrieb:


> Zumal Rahmen wie S3 mit der langen Sattelrohr eh nicht gut geeignet sind.



kürzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (24. Januar 2008)

> modifizierte Intac Stütze



was das?


----------



## alöx (24. Januar 2008)

Odyssey Intac. Oder wie ist die Frage gemeint?


----------



## mountainlion (24. Januar 2008)

ja, ok danke, is also einfach eine Sattelstütze von Odyssey

dachte Intac ist irgend eine spezielle Stütze


----------



## oxoxo (24. Januar 2008)

-cedric- schrieb:


> sattelstütze braucht man net... kabelbinder tun es auch... ist erst noch leichter und tiefer runter kommt man auch d.h mehr freiheit bei whips usw.





mountainlion schrieb:


> ja, ok danke, is also einfach eine Sattelstütze von Odyssey
> 
> dachte Intac ist irgend eine spezielle Stütze



Die Odyssey Intac hat den Vorteil das sie nach hinten abgeneigt ist.


----------



## paule_p2 (24. Januar 2008)

oxoxo schrieb:


> Die Odyssey Intac hat den Vorteil das sie nach hinten abgeneigt ist.




und den nachteil das sie oben dicker wird oder bedeutet modifizieren bei dir abdrehen?


----------



## Bampedi (24. Januar 2008)

wär ja nich so cool weil die ja oben nich umsonst so dick sind und nich mehr dünn und geschweisst wie die generation 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -cedric- (24. Januar 2008)

oxoxo schrieb:


> naja das glaube ich nicht. Bisher haben alle Kabelbinderversionen versagt und auch die nächste Version wird nicht lange im Einsatz sein.
> Rahmen wie ein Supers New Deal, und eine modifizierte Intac Stütze sind alle mal sinnvoller. Tiefer kommst du auch mit den Kabelbindern nicht. Zumal Rahmen wie S3 mit der langen Sattelrohr eh nicht gut geeignet sind.



quatsch...  kabelbinder halten, man braucht nur die richtigen und man sollte auch noch schauen wie man es montiert... und wenn die kabelbinder auf langzeit wirklich net halten, dann gibt es immernoch rohrbrieden die 100% halten! bestimmt komm ich tiefer... wenn ich wollte könnte ich den sattel direkt aufs oberohr machen!


----------



## bmx1983 (24. Januar 2008)

-cedric- schrieb:


> quatsch...  kabelbinder halten, man braucht nur die richtigen und man sollte auch noch schauen wie man es montiert... und wenn die kabelbinder auf langzeit wirklich net halten, dann gibt es immernoch rohrbrieden die 100% halten! bestimmt komm ich tiefer... wenn ich wollte könnte ich den sattel direkt aufs oberohr machen!




 gleich ohne sattel fahren !!!
da hat man den ganzen stress mit den rohrbrieden und den kabelbindern nicht


----------



## l0st (24. Januar 2008)




----------



## -cedric- (24. Januar 2008)

bmx1983 schrieb:


> gleich ohne sattel fahren !!!
> da hat man den ganzen stress mit den rohrbrieden und den kabelbindern nicht


 
jo und dann sattelrohr im A**** oder was?


----------



## bmx1983 (24. Januar 2008)

-cedric- schrieb:


> jo und dann sattelrohr im A**** oder was?



wems gefällt


----------



## paule_p2 (24. Januar 2008)

wie wärs, einfach nen plastikbarend anstatt des sattels und der stütze benutzen, gibts sogar in feschen farben.


----------



## Pulle666 (24. Januar 2008)

n kleines blech aufe stütze schweißen ala trial


----------



## alöx (24. Januar 2008)

Ist das nicht bisschen sinnfrei über anderer Leute Sättel zu debattieren? Lasst den cedric doch machen ist doch sein Sattel. Wie das nervt...


----------



## RISE (24. Januar 2008)

Oder einfach den Stöpsel drin lassen, der bei manchen neuen Rahmen noch dran ist. Da kann man dann noch Löcher reinbohren, weil der mit 10g ja auch immernoch zu schwer ist.


----------



## RISE (24. Januar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Ist das nicht bisschen sinnfrei über anderer Leute Sättel zu debattieren? Lasst den cedric doch machen ist doch sein Sattel. Wie das nervt...



!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -cedric- (25. Januar 2008)

RISE hohes niveau als IBC forum team "member" oder was auch immer...


----------



## Son (25. Januar 2008)

niveau ist hier eine handcreme


----------



## oxoxo (25. Januar 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> und den nachteil das sie oben dicker wird oder bedeutet modifizieren bei dir abdrehen?



abdrehen ist kein Problem, hat sich bisher mehrfach bewährt.


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2008)

-cedric- schrieb:


> RISE hohes niveau als IBC forum team "member" oder was auch immer...



Notiz an mich: unbedingt diesen Smiley  hinter 80% meiner Texte einfügen.


----------



## alöx (25. Januar 2008)

Das dacht ich auch so...


----------



## MTXR (25. Januar 2008)

so postet jez mal endlich wieder einer seinen kabelbinder ... äh sein bike ?


----------



## vitag (25. Januar 2008)




----------



## King Jens one (25. Januar 2008)

sind das die neuen Animal Barends? Schickes Radl!


----------



## vitag (25. Januar 2008)

Das sind die neuen Sprudelbrause Barends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (26. Januar 2008)

Neu: Brakeless, Kette, KB, HR, Pedale






Ins Fotoalbum krieg ichs nich hochgeladen...


----------



## Marzokka (26. Januar 2008)

Jo sieht gut aus, welches HR ists?

Hier meins:







Nich wundern.. das Rot sieht nur so extrem aus wegen dem Blitz...


----------



## Stirni (26. Januar 2008)

ich dacht schon 
das sieht sehr krass aus 
aber nais


----------



## Pulle666 (26. Januar 2008)

schwarzes kb und es is ansehnlich


----------



## MasterOfBMX (26. Januar 2008)

ne, kettenblatt so lassen und felgenringe im selben farbton, wäre perfekt.
sieht schick aus


----------



## Marzokka (26. Januar 2008)

Joa irgendwann kommt denn die neue Proper ran.. vllt.. mal sehn

Aso öhm so siehts ohne Blitz aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXdriver (26. Januar 2008)

mach ein anderes kettenbaltt ran.....des animal sprockybalboa..würde echt geil aussehen an dem radl^^


----------



## Bampedi (26. Januar 2008)

BMXdriver schrieb:


> mach ein anderes kettenbaltt ran.....



!!

dann frisch.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (26. Januar 2008)

BMXdriver schrieb:


> mach ein anderes kettenbaltt ran.....des animal sprockybalboa..würde echt geil aussehen an dem radl^^



haha das würd ich nicht machen...


----------



## Bampedi (26. Januar 2008)

ja stimmt. das wird wohl einfach so beim fahren auf der straße zerbröselt sein...

animal...tzz..mist


----------



## RISE (26. Januar 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> animal...tzz..mist



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Pulle666 (27. Januar 2008)

mein animal is mir auch verbogen...
allerdings das alte


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. Januar 2008)

Marzokka schrieb:


> Jo sieht gut aus, welches HR ists?



Jo danke, deins gefällt mir auch! Schwarzes Kettenblatt wär passender!

Hinterrad is: Ody Hazard 10t blk, Salt Spokes, Sun Rhyno Lite pinned.


----------



## Richbitch (27. Januar 2008)

ich bau mein fahrrad grad voll ander
s


----------



## Hertener (27. Januar 2008)

Hätte es einen Sinn, es leer anders zu bauen?  

scnr

*EDIT:*
Oder meintest Du etwa, dass Du dabei nicht mehr ganz nüchtern bist?


----------



## Richbitch (27. Januar 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t3rror!st (28. Januar 2008)

So, die Aufkleber sind ab und Bremse ist dran!


----------



## L_AIR (28. Januar 2008)

geilgeilgeil xD


----------



## Nellistik (29. Januar 2008)




----------



## Nellistik (29. Januar 2008)

vitag schrieb:


>



Mal was hüpsches!!!


----------



## MTB RQCKER (29. Januar 2008)

da passt farblich alles


----------



## Bampedi (29. Januar 2008)

sobald man ins detail geht wirds lame. toll


----------



## a.nienie (29. Januar 2008)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> Jo danke, deins gefällt mir auch! Schwarzes Kettenblatt wär passender!
> 
> Hinterrad is: Ody Hazard 10t blk, Salt Spokes, Sun Rhyno Lite pinned.



haste das andere so schnell hinbekommen?


----------



## Stephan_Peters (29. Januar 2008)

meins mal
jetzt ohne rotorgedöns


----------



## scott yz0 (29. Januar 2008)

sehr schön... dezent und edel.... evtl. noch die bremssockel vorn wegmachen.. is aber schonmal sehr chic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (29. Januar 2008)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> ...und edel....



aha


----------



## MTB RQCKER (29. Januar 2008)

sieht schon nicht schlecht aus ..ausser sattel passt nicht


----------



## -cedric- (29. Januar 2008)

9250g...fit aitken s3 20.5, s&m slambar 8 rise, kink relief stem, simple slim ti. seat "stripped", profile mini hub set 36l 1/8 alloy race... rear 8t driver und ti. bolts, st. martin ringo sprocket 24t, profile race cranks mit khe hollow ti. axle 19mm und knight ti. bolts, knight cone spacers, odyssey twisted plastic pedals, odi longnecks, fly bikes plastic barends, khe premium park 1.90 rear, khe premium mac dirt front, khe twiggy tubes, fly bikes rim front, primo balance 7005 rim rear, dt swiss champion spokes, dt swiss alloy nippels, odyssey linear slic cable, colony transformer lever, fly bikes brake, knight cable hanger,campangnolo record carbon internal headset, macneil blazer fork, industry 1/8 chain black


----------



## Pulle666 (29. Januar 2008)

@scott mensch:edel is was anderes 

@cedric:mach ma wieder ne stütze dran...ansonsten sehr geil


----------



## paule_p2 (29. Januar 2008)

die fehlende stütze hats versaut.


----------



## MTXR (29. Januar 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> die fehlende stütze hats versaut.



end.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (30. Januar 2008)

kein bisschen, der hammer so!!!!1111


----------



## fashizzel (30. Januar 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> end.



ends.


----------



## -cedric- (30. Januar 2008)

die fehlende stütze ist gut so... nie mehr am sattel hängenbleiben bei nem whip! aber wie ich sehe kommt bei den meisten die optik vor dem nutzen...


----------



## MTB RQCKER (30. Januar 2008)

also ich bleib nie hängen am sattel beim whip.....wie hast du denn den sattel fest gemacht?? und kann man so immer noch barspins machen?


----------



## alöx (30. Januar 2008)

Ich könnt ja jetzt den riesigen Blutterguss an meine Wade photografieren vom Sattel... aber ich lass es - ich hab ja eine Stütze. 

Barspins? Klemmen oder was? Pfff.


----------



## -cedric- (30. Januar 2008)

@MTB ROCKER barspins gehen auch ohne klemmen... mag gut sein das du noch nie hängen geblieben bist, aber wenns dan mal vielleicht soweit ist wirst du an mich denken


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2008)

auch ohne stütze wunderschönes rad.


----------



## scott yz0 (30. Januar 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> aha




gut es ist vllt. nicht edel (felt *g*) aber es sieht gut aus... kann ja ned jeder nen Traumkahn hinstelln..


----------



## L_AIR (30. Januar 2008)

@zole

was hast du hinten geändert? 25-13 wäre ja etwas lahm ;D


----------



## nicusy (30. Januar 2008)

des sieht mir nach mehr als 25 aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB RQCKER (30. Januar 2008)

-cedric- schrieb:


> @MTB ROCKER barspins gehen auch ohne klemmen... mag gut sein das du noch nie hängen geblieben bist, aber wenns dan mal vielleicht soweit ist wirst du an mich denken



also wenn barspin trotzdem gehen ist es eine überlegung wert


----------



## Stephan_Peters (30. Januar 2008)

L_AIR schrieb:


> @zole
> 
> was hast du hinten geändert? 25-13 wäre ja etwas lahm ;D



is in der tat noch etwas lahm hinten
kleineres is aber schon bestellt für hinten!


----------



## alöx (31. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich hab ich auch Barends... aber das muss ich wohl verloren haben.


----------



## mountainlion (31. Januar 2008)

nichts gegen deine schönen s/w Fotos - aber schade das man die schicke Farbe vom Rahmen nicht sieht...

Edit: warum verkaufst du das Tree Spline Kettenblatt eigentlich, war doch so schwer zu bekommen, und die Idee dahinter finde ich eigentlich nicht schlecht...ists aus gewichtsgründen, oder wegen etwas anderem


----------



## fashizzel (31. Januar 2008)

ist doch ein spline drive drauf, wollte halt ein kleineres.
der junior seat so hoch gefällt mir nicht so.
kannste doch einfach slamen, fahren kann man so oder so nicht richtig im sitzen.


----------



## mountainlion (31. Januar 2008)

ah, ok 

dachte schon er wäre mit dem system selber von spline drive nicht zufrieden...


----------



## alöx (31. Januar 2008)

mountainlion schrieb:


> nichts gegen deine schönen s/w Fotos - aber schade das man die schicke Farbe vom Rahmen nicht sieht...
> 
> Edit: warum verkaufst du das Tree Spline Kettenblatt eigentlich, war doch so schwer zu bekommen, und die Idee dahinter finde ich eigentlich nicht schlecht...ists aus gewichtsgründen, oder wegen etwas anderem



Ja das mit der Farbe fiel mir nacher ein. Hab die Kamera immer auf s/w.  Spline Drive ist wie Schnitzel sagt ja noch immer dran. Aber 30T wäre am BMX bisschen viel. Bin immernoch vom System überzeugt - gibt nichts besseres.



fashizzel schrieb:


> ist doch ein spline drive drauf, wollte halt ein kleineres.
> der junior seat so hoch gefällt mir nicht so.
> kannste doch einfach slamen, fahren kann man so oder so nicht richtig im sitzen.



Joa Sattel passt mir so.


----------



## fashizzel (31. Januar 2008)

achso, sattel darf man ja nicht erwähnen.
dann ist gut so.


----------



## vitag (31. Januar 2008)

Schick, schick, aber das hab ich ja schon im Leichtbau-Forum erwähnt. Aber Du brauchst ganz dringend ein ordentliches Kabeldreieck 
Sind das die BiMetal Pegs, wie machen die sich auf Betonkanten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (31. Januar 2008)

30T ist gut und vom Moderator erprobt. Scharfe Schüssel übrigens.


----------



## alöx (31. Januar 2008)

fashizzel schrieb:


> achso, sattel darf man ja nicht erwähnen.
> dann ist gut so.







vitag schrieb:


> Schick, schick, aber das hab ich ja schon im Leichtbau-Forum erwähnt. Aber Du brauchst ganz dringend ein ordentliches Kabeldreieck
> Sind das die BiMetal Pegs, wie machen die sich auf Betonkanten?



Kabeldings... ja ich muss da echt ma jetzt die Bremse... boah die geht echt nicht.

Die Pegs... aie. Das war ja heut mein Tag. Demolition Numbchuck Pegs angeschraubt und nach jedem zweiten Icepack war die Kette lose. Das PVC Zeug als Peg rutscht nur rum auf dem Ausfallende und fest bekommt man das auch nicht richtig.

Die BiMetal. Ja weiß ich noch nicht. Demnächst mehr. 



RISE schrieb:


> 30T ist gut und vom Moderator erprobt. Scharfe Schüssel übrigens.



Ja aber 30:9 fährt sich echt nicht gut. Danke.


----------



## Son (1. Februar 2008)




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. Februar 2008)

jo.. schicker sattel


----------



## Stirni (1. Februar 2008)

nur sattel is ned toll sonst


----------



## mazocher (1. Februar 2008)

ihr seid echt ein paar spezies! 
ich würd sagen maul halten und bikes posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMXFORFUN (2. Februar 2008)

Frame â Mac Neil Jay Miron	
Fork -  Felt Dirt Fork		
Bars -  Wethepeople Helium
Barends - Odi
Stem -  Factory of Madness
Grips â Odi Longnecks
Headset -  A-Head 
Seatpost Clamp -  Demolition
Seatpost -  Demolition
Seat  - Eastern Bikes Tight Ass
Rear Wheel â Odyssey 10 T Backwheel    
Front Wheel â No name
Cranks -   Primo Powerbite                
Pedals -    Primo
Sprocket -   Superstar Pimp Sprocket
Chain -    KMC
Brakes -   Odyssey Evolver
Cables -   Odyssey Linear Slic Cable
Tyres -     Front: Demoltion Trail Slayer Back: Flybikes Campillera


----------



## Pulle666 (2. Februar 2008)

hol dir ma n anderen rahmen...


----------



## Stirni (2. Februar 2008)

und pedalen 
was für monster!


----------



## BMXFORFUN (2. Februar 2008)

Rahmen, Gabel und Pedalen kommen neu. Rahmen und Gabel weiß ich noch nicht. Aber Pedalen sollen odyssey twisted pvc werden. Und das Vorderrad wird schwarz lackiert.


----------



## Son (2. Februar 2008)

ich dachte du verkaufst das rad?


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. Februar 2008)

so hier mein rad....


----------



## RISE (2. Februar 2008)

Sieht gut aus. Ist das n Reaper?


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. Februar 2008)

jup das ist nen reaper.


----------



## RISE (2. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön, hab ich also doch richtig erkannt. Hoffe du bist zufrieden.


----------



## Estoniaclan (2. Februar 2008)

also ich bin davor nen 20,5" mac nail gefahren, und der reaper ist jetzt 21".Der unterschied ist immens. Hätt es nie geglaubt. 
Auf dem 20,5 fühlte ich mich irgendwie zu groß fürs rad.  Jetzt sieht das schon ganz anders. Und der rahmen macht nen super eindruck. Fährt sich göttlich. 

Fazit: Mehr als zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (3. Februar 2008)

wie groß bist du denn ??


----------



## Estoniaclan (3. Februar 2008)

186cm ,eigentlich noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## rLr (4. Februar 2008)

New New New:

bis Donnerstag erstmal ohne Bremse.


----------



## Aceface (4. Februar 2008)

erste Sahne!


----------



## Son (4. Februar 2008)

fetzt


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2008)

Sattel so extrem weit hinten gefällt mir nicht. Ansonsten schönes Rad.


----------



## Son (4. Februar 2008)

sattel darf man doch nicht ansprechen


----------



## Marzokka (4. Februar 2008)

Jau sehr schön!


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (4. Februar 2008)

so hier mal ein bild von meinem rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (4. Februar 2008)

räder sehen aus wie 18" ! 

aber eigentlich schön


----------



## flipwhip (5. Februar 2008)

bremskabel etwas lang


----------



## Garrin (5. Februar 2008)

mal wieder mein =) ich weis das bremskabel ist zu lang ^^
http://www.bmxfiles.com/pic.php?id=59d9b46aa00c70238bb89056cfeb96c0


----------



## l0st (5. Februar 2008)

super foto.


----------



## koRnetto (5. Februar 2008)

hier mal mein neues


----------



## paule_p2 (5. Februar 2008)

schaut gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (5. Februar 2008)

Ich will auch den 40 Rahmen... Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan. :/


----------



## koRnetto (5. Februar 2008)

ja ich kann ihn dir nur empfehlen. fährt sich echt gut.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (5. Februar 2008)

ich bin gegen aufkelber aber ansonsten tighte maschine


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (6. Februar 2008)




----------



## mountainlion (6. Februar 2008)

gefällt!


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (6. Februar 2008)

bäh


----------



## l0st (6. Februar 2008)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> bäh



.


----------



## Stirni (6. Februar 2008)

wild style 

sieht nich gut aus


----------



## muchalutcha (6. Februar 2008)




----------



## Son (6. Februar 2008)

super duper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (6. Februar 2008)

Wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. Februar 2008)

oha ultra geil gefällt mir wesentlich besser als das 40 auf der seite davor... ist das denn der 40 oder der magnolia?


----------



## Aceface (6. Februar 2008)

Das ist der 40.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. Februar 2008)

schaut total anders aus.. vllt durch den aufnahme winkel oder oberrohr länge?


----------



## DaFlousn (6. Februar 2008)

Yo ruff Style echt geiles teil


----------



## RISE (6. Februar 2008)

Mag mal wer die Sattelrohrlänge beim 40 messen? Von Mitte BB bis Oberkante Sattelrohr. Wäre lieb.


----------



## muchalutcha (6. Februar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Mag mal wer die Sattelrohrlänge beim 40 messen? Von Mitte BB bis Oberkante Sattelrohr. Wäre lieb.



Kein Problem.
Aaaaaalso keine Ahnung ob es genau gemessen ist aber bei mir sind das 24,5cm.
@psychogrinser: Oberrohrlänge ist 20,6"


----------



## terrible (8. Februar 2008)

ja also der 40ger steht bei mir auch auf der einkaufsliste,nur in diesem clear rot.wo bekommt man den her?


----------



## terrible (8. Februar 2008)

so hier ist mal meines als es noch braun war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CH&#1071;IS (8. Februar 2008)

was ist gegen braun einzuwenden? aber schÃ¶nes bike! der united 40 da oben auch


----------



## terrible (8. Februar 2008)

ich könnte mich auch so ein bißchen in den arsch beißen dass ich es umlackiert habe!


----------



## RISE (8. Februar 2008)

Aber ehrlich, der braune Aitken ist für mich der schönste Fit Rahmen überhaupt...


----------



## muchalutcha (8. Februar 2008)

Den 40 hab ich aus dem People´s Store.


----------



## BMXFORFUN (9. Februar 2008)




----------



## terrible (9. Februar 2008)

na dann werd ich mal wieder die farbe ändern,hätte lust auf ein richtig schönes dunkles rot,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (9. Februar 2008)

ne ne, hast du nich...


----------



## King Jens one (9. Februar 2008)

Ich entdecke ein neuen Trend Semibrakeless. Bremse ist zwar ab aber der Bremshebel bleibt! Toll Idee ist der Lenker nicht ganz so nackig


----------



## paule_p2 (9. Februar 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> ne ne, hast du nich...



mr trend sagt: rot ist soooo 2002


----------



## terrible (9. Februar 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> ne ne, hast du nich...



hä? was meinst du damit?


----------



## terrible (9. Februar 2008)

ist doch wurst wann welche farben in waren! hauptsache dem fahrer gefällt es. bin halt nicht der fan von irgendwelche neon farben !


----------



## _Sputnic_ (9. Februar 2008)




----------



## MasterOfBMX (9. Februar 2008)

es gibt immer mehr rote teile & in englischen foren gibts sehr viel rote räder


----------



## paule_p2 (9. Februar 2008)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> es gibt immer mehr rote teile & in englischen foren gibts sehr viel rote räder



es ist ja nicht so das ich einen roten rahmen fahre...


das sputnic is gut... bloß ich weiß nicht was ich von der lila - blau kombo halten soll.


----------



## RISE (9. Februar 2008)

Ich finds gut. Irgendwie dämlich finde ich es aber, wenn man sich um irgendwelche Farben streitet, es sei denn es geht um Felgen.


----------



## Bampedi (9. Februar 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> mr trend...



das müssen wir demnächst nochmal genauer erörtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (9. Februar 2008)

wo ist hier ein streit? sind doch alles nur meinungen oder nicht? also felgen gehören bei mir eh nur schwarz oder chrom!


----------



## terrible (9. Februar 2008)

momentan sieht es ja so aus



dass ganze dann in dunkelrot und hinten ne schwarze felge.vielleicht noch ein goldenes kb?


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2008)

das sputnic gefällt.


----------



## fashizzel (9. Februar 2008)

jo


----------



## King Jens one (9. Februar 2008)

sweet


----------



## fashizzel (9. Februar 2008)

dude


----------



## Son (9. Februar 2008)

i'm lovin it!


----------



## Bampedi (9. Februar 2008)

aight.


----------



## agent_steed (9. Februar 2008)

jetzt teert und federt mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (9. Februar 2008)

>



lila-blau kombo ist super, aber mach noch die hintere felge blau, lila oder auch weiß


----------



## P.2^^ (9. Februar 2008)

fashizzel schrieb:


>



schönstes bmx hier im forum.


----------



## t3rror!st (9. Februar 2008)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> schönstes bmx hier im forum.



Find ich auch !


----------



## RISE (9. Februar 2008)

Es fehlt eigentlich nur die Schnitzelpanade an den Felgen...


----------



## Son (9. Februar 2008)

griffe panieren


----------



## scott yz0 (9. Februar 2008)

au ja... aber die felgen sahen scho schlimm aus (ich sag nur höhenschlag und streetsession münchen)  aber auf jeden fall n tolles bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (11. Februar 2008)

SPABÄÄÄM


----------



## DirtJumper III (11. Februar 2008)

den farbverlauf find ich ganz gut aber des geschmiere da drauf nich so, stört dass sonst so cleane an deiner gurke


----------



## derFisch (11. Februar 2008)

lasst uns allein


----------



## RISE (12. Februar 2008)

derFisch schrieb:


> lasst uns allein



Ja, aber achte bitte drauf, dass wenigstens eins der Nachkommen Bremssockel bekommt!


----------



## lennarth (12. Februar 2008)

schöön..


----------



## derFisch (12. Februar 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Ja, aber achte bitte drauf, dass wenigstens eins der Nachkommen Bremssockel bekommt!


ein Junge, ein Mädchen. Heute bin ich ganz konservativ.


----------



## Son (12. Februar 2008)

also nur ein bremssockel?


----------



## RISE (12. Februar 2008)

Son schrieb:


> also nur ein bremssockel?



Neee, Nippel kommen auch immer paarweise...


----------



## MTXR (12. Februar 2008)

ich find das geschmiere schön. nur der sattel ...


----------



## Hertener (13. Februar 2008)

...sieht aus wie Gonzos Nase?  

Apropos Sattel: Gewichtstuning in den 80ern 

*EDIT:*
Und hier mal eine FlyBikes Felge aus den 80ern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (13. Februar 2008)

ein kleines bisschen unlustig


----------



## muchalutcha (13. Februar 2008)

Bmx von einem Kollegen der es hier nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, also Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## terrible (13. Februar 2008)

ist des hinten die demolition felge?


----------



## Hertener (13. Februar 2008)

wannabe schrieb:


> ein kleines bisschen unlustig


scnr


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (13. Februar 2008)

Njooah ^^ kleines update. 

Reifen, Lenkerkäppchen und bearbeitete odi's (ja ich weiß das die falschrum sind)


----------



## muchalutcha (13. Februar 2008)

terrible schrieb:


> ist des hinten die demolition felge?



Ja und vorne auch.


----------



## lennarth (13. Februar 2008)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Njooah ^^ kleines update.
> 
> Reifen, Lenkerkäppchen und bearbeitete odi's (ja ich weiß das die falschrum sind)
> [Bild]


Ohh mein Gott.
Ist das ein geiles Fahrrad!


----------



## terrible (13. Februar 2008)

tot schick und endlich mal eins mit bremse


----------



## l0st (14. Februar 2008)

Kurbel+Sattel auf der to do list gestrichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (14. Februar 2008)

schon schön schick und funktionell, 
optisch find ichs aber ehrlich etwas langweilig


----------



## l0st (14. Februar 2008)

Liegt dadran,das alle bunte das ich mag ausverkauft ist und wirs erst wieder im märz bekommen

danke


----------



## Son (14. Februar 2008)

schöön <3


----------



## wannabe (14. Februar 2008)

der vorbau ist unerotisch


----------



## alöx (14. Februar 2008)

Aber immerhin ist sein Sattel keine Banane.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (14. Februar 2008)

Hmm, das ist die neue MacNeil Kurbel ne? Na ma schaun ob se hält.

Nochma ein Update, neues Hinterrad, getauscht gegen mein Geisha HR <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (14. Februar 2008)

schönes radl!



ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist die neue MacNeil Kurbel ne?


korrekt


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Februar 2008)

wannabe schrieb:


> der vorbau ist unerotisch



aber sowas von... viel zu klobig.


----------



## L_AIR (14. Februar 2008)

fetter lenker ^^

viele schöne räder hier


----------



## wannabe (14. Februar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Aber immerhin ist sein Sattel keine Banane.


*
HA*


----------



## alöx (14. Februar 2008)

Ja.


----------



## MTXR (14. Februar 2008)

dem lost seins mag ich ... 
sach mal ist das immernoch nicht geregelt mit dem lackplatzer ? 
und ist das der eccd seat ? wenn ja korrekt. 
wenn nich sieht der auch jut aus.
ach und der vorbau is echt plöd  
hdl und so


----------



## DirtJumper III (14. Februar 2008)

also der khe vorbau gefällt mir nich...


----------



## l0st (14. Februar 2008)

och, das ist mir recht egal mit dem lackplatzer,wird eh umlackiert irgendwann.werd mal klarlack draufhauen die tage.

danke das ihr euch eine halbe seite über meinen vorbau auslasst.mMn top teil, optik nuja geschmackssache,aber leicht,gut,billig.


----------



## wannabe (14. Februar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Ja.



*HAHA*


----------



## alöx (14. Februar 2008)

So kommen wir nicht weiter.  Gib halt zu das du verloren hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (15. Februar 2008)

neee lange nicht 

ach bevor ichs vergess, HAHAHA

Der Sattel ist ein relikt und zugleich adlerförmig, rarara 

der vorbau hingegen ist glaub kein relikt, eher das gegenteil und einfach nur nen fels in der brandung


----------



## alöx (15. Februar 2008)

Wohl ehern der Geier unter den Adlern.

Der Vorbau ist sicher kein Relikt aber dafür mit absoluter Sicherheit der leichteste und dazu noch bezahlbar.


----------



## Son (15. Februar 2008)

wie im kindergarten


----------



## wannabe (15. Februar 2008)

für den preis sind fast alle bezahlbar..und jetzt kommts!


ER HAT ANGEFANGEN


----------



## jay-r1993 (15. Februar 2008)

wie findet ihr das?


----------



## gmozi (15. Februar 2008)

jay-r1993 schrieb:


> wie findet ihr das?



Sehr geil ... inklusive Klausicherung, da unsichtbar


----------



## l0st (15. Februar 2008)

Für deine Preise vll.Für mich ist der sehr bezahlbar gewesen und ich finde ihn weiterhin toll.

2 seiten juhu

Alöx hat recht.Der Sattel ist nicht schön.


----------



## nicusy (15. Februar 2008)

sorry für die bescheidene qualität


----------



## l0st (15. Februar 2008)

Yeah schönes Rad,ich glaube mein Lila VR passt ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (15. Februar 2008)

wannabe schrieb:


> ER HAT ANGEFANGEN



Gar nicht.


----------



## MTXR (15. Februar 2008)

du hast keine kette.


----------



## nicusy (15. Februar 2008)

jo die koolchain reißt mir alle 2 tage
ich wart noch auf die neue


----------



## Trailst4R (15. Februar 2008)

schickes radl nicusy!

ich darf auch bald wieder hier reinposten


----------



## scott yz0 (15. Februar 2008)

nicusy schrieb:


> sorry für die bescheidene qualität



verdammt ich hab mich in ein rad verliebt  hmm.. will auch lila naben.. aber des is alles so teuer   wie kann ne koolchain reißen? hatte ich bisher nur bei der light.. die normale is mir nie gerissen...


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (15. Februar 2008)

Find ich auch echt geil das Bike! Räschpäkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (16. Februar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Gar nicht.



wohl, bananensattel sag ich nur!   

ich spiel aber beruhigender weise schon länger mit dem gedanken an den federal 

und lost, du stinkst einfach nur


----------



## alöx (16. Februar 2008)

Du hast den Vorbau kritisiert. Ätsch!


----------



## l0st (16. Februar 2008)

> und lost, du stinkst einfach nur



sprach mr street pro und fuhr auf seinem bananensattel der streetmafia in die arme.


----------



## wannabe (16. Februar 2008)

riskiers nicht, ich hab hiern foto wie du deiner oma bier bringst 

UND MODERATOREN SOLLTEN KEINE PARTEI ERGREIFEN HERR ALÖX


----------



## alöx (16. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ein überhebliches, arrogantes Arschloch warum also nicht auch parteiisch sein?

Nebenbei...


----------



## Hertener (16. Februar 2008)

Apropos Sattel: Es ist doch immer nur eine Frage der Perspektive.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (16. Februar 2008)

hab gedacht du testest gerade die eastern plaste pedalen ... aber n echt geiles gerät


----------



## Hertener (16. Februar 2008)

Die waren wohl nix!  

*BTW:*
Hier mal ein Entwurf für 2008:


----------



## alöx (16. Februar 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Apropos Sattel: Es ist doch immer nur eine Frage der Perspektive.







pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


> hab gedacht du testest gerade die eastern plaste pedalen ... aber n echt geiles gerät



Ja naja hatte sie kurz dran... und fand sie am Rad zum erbrechen hässlich. Da habe ich irgendwie die Lust verloren. Werd sie die Woche aber nun wirklich testen.



Hertener schrieb:


> Die waren wohl nix!
> 
> *BTW:*
> Hier mal ein Entwurf für 2008:



Wenn der Rotton von Gabel/Lenker und Sattel mehr übereinstimmt dann ohjaaa.


----------



## Hertener (16. Februar 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> ...der Rotton von Gabel/Lenker und Sattel...


Ich schaue mir nächste Woche mal den Sattel an. Das dazu passende Polster-Set für Lenker und Oberrohr habe ich heute ja schon gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (16. Februar 2008)

Nimm mich bitte nicht als Stylereferenz. (weils gerade so klang) Ich hab oft einen verwirrten Geschmack.


----------



## Hertener (16. Februar 2008)

Warten wir mal ab.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (16. Februar 2008)

rote gabel+ lenker sind 2007. nimm lila oder kiwi-grün.


----------



## Hertener (16. Februar 2008)

ok - werde mal mit Odyssey reden, dass ich den Lumberjack in lila haben möchte.


----------



## Stirni (16. Februar 2008)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> rote gabel+ lenker sind 2007. nimm lila oder kiwi-grün.



jojo keine eigenen style lieber dem trend hinterlaufen rul0rz !!


----------



## Bampedi (16. Februar 2008)

davon hat man mehr.


----------



## chrische (18. Februar 2008)

Denn zeig ich auch mal meins.


----------



## Hertener (18. Februar 2008)

Der rote Punkt von den Pedalen könnte weißer sein. 

BTW: Wo man es auf dem Bild so gut erkennen kann: Mir persönlich missfallen diese geschwungenen Kettenstreben von den Eastern-Completes.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (18. Februar 2008)

is bei mir gottseidank nich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (19. Februar 2008)

mir sagen die neuen von comletträder von eastern sehr zu!
besonders die weißen felgen sind schick, werd ich demnächst auch machen denk ich!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. Februar 2008)

würd eher den rahmen mattschwarz machen das wärs ultra


----------



## MTXR (19. Februar 2008)

hier mal mattweiß ... bremse ist ab zwecks barspin und whiplash lernen ...



detail:




die felge ist durchs viele bremsen beim dirten so schnell silber geworden, weil auch alles matschig war. kann ich da einfach n bisschen drüber lackieren ohne dass die bremspower hin is? wenns abblättert und wieder silber wird is mir das schnuppe nur halt solange ich brakeless fahre erstmal.


----------



## Flowpen (19. Februar 2008)

Schaut doch auch mit der silbernen Felge gut aus!


----------



## RISE (19. Februar 2008)

Ich würds auch so lassen. Ansonsten kannst du natürlich drüberlackieren, nur bei der erneuten Bremsmontage würd ichs runterschleifen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man sich sonst die Beläge versaut.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (19. Februar 2008)

der psychogrinser kann ein lied von singen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (21. Februar 2008)

meine 20" Waffe mit meinem 36t ninjastern  






wieder ein paar sachen in meiner Nochzutunliste abgehakt


----------



## l0st (21. Februar 2008)

Ich will dir ja nich zu nahe tretten,aber ich würd da nicht zuviel geld drin verlochen...würds lieber sparen.


----------



## L_AIR (21. Februar 2008)

sparen für nochn komplettrad, und mir dann wieder bessere teile kaufen?


----------



## nicusy (21. Februar 2008)

sparen für teile die sich auch lohnen zu kaufen!


----------



## man1x (21. Februar 2008)

plegs un neuer vorbau


----------



## Son (21. Februar 2008)

schigge kiste


----------



## L_AIR (21. Februar 2008)

nicusy schrieb:


> sparen für teile die sich auch lohnen zu kaufen!



versteh ich jetzt nicht, bisher habe ich nur dürftige teile ersetzt


----------



## Hertener (21. Februar 2008)

> plegs


Und? Wie sind die?


----------



## paule_p2 (21. Februar 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Und? Wie sind die?



der man1x is nur son lahmer nicht fahrer, nur so "ich hab die neusten teile unso"



is eh voll der schrottbock...







ahahahaha bin ich lustig


----------



## man1x (21. Februar 2008)

paule = spoast 

bin se leider noch nich gefahn weil krank unso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollblutbiker (21. Februar 2008)

mit denen kann man sandstein smithen


----------



## Son (21. Februar 2008)

rutschen wie scheise hab ich gehört


----------



## Trailst4R (21. Februar 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Und? Wie sind die?



ausverkauft oder?


----------



## Bampedi (21. Februar 2008)

und jetz sagst du uns gleich, dass du welche abgegriffen hast!
poser.


----------



## Hertener (21. Februar 2008)

Also, ich war am Samstag bei G&S und hatte die in der Hand. Leider gibt's wohl ein Problem im Zusammenspiel mit der Homer HR-Nabe. Da passt dann die Nuss von der Knarre nicht mehr in den Adapter. 
Vorne würde es wohl funktionieren - mit schmaleren Muttern.



> mit denen kann man sandstein smithen


Yupp, würde mich reizen. Habe hier außerdem noch so eine elendig lange Waschbeton-Ledge, die ich mal bis zum Ende grinden möchte.


----------



## gmozi (22. Februar 2008)

Erklär mir mal einer die Dinger kurz. Seh ich das richtig, dass es Pegs mit Metallkern sind und aussen Kunstoff?


----------



## Hertener (22. Februar 2008)

Jupp, Du hast einen Adapter, aus Metall. Der wird in das konisch zulaufende Peg gesteckt und auf die Achse geschraubt.
Bilder bei Gsport

*EDIT:*
Wenn die Pegs abgenutzt sind, kaufst Du neue Hülsen. Der Adapter bleibt der alte.


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (23. Februar 2008)

Mein Kater:


----------



## scott yz0 (23. Februar 2008)

chic.. n schwarzer oder passend zum rahmen brauner sattel wär noch toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStoff (23. Februar 2008)

Mein Proclaimer:







sorry für die Quali


----------



## gmozi (24. Februar 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Jupp, Du hast einen Adapter, aus Metall. Der wird in das konisch zulaufende Peg gesteckt und auf die Achse geschraubt.
> Bilder bei Gsport
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Wenn die Pegs abgenutzt sind, kaufst Du neue Hülsen. Der Adapter bleibt der alte.



Sehr geil ... werd ich mal ins Auge fassen, fürs nächste Bike das gerade "geplant" ist


----------



## MikeyBoy (28. Februar 2008)

superstar light my fire


----------



## MTXR (28. Februar 2008)

letzte obergeil das drüber jut und oben naja


----------



## P.2^^ (28. Februar 2008)

MikeyBoy schrieb:


> superstar light my fire




seksi


----------



## Flatpro (28. Februar 2008)

hinterrad sieht ja mal aus wie n mega treckerreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (28. Februar 2008)

echt übel, ansonsten sehr geil


----------



## terrible (29. Februar 2008)

ne!des hinterrad geht gar nicht!wenn dann vorne dick und hinten dünn


----------



## wannabe (29. Februar 2008)

perspektive und optik


----------



## gmozi (29. Februar 2008)

terrible schrieb:


> ne!des hinterrad geht gar nicht!wenn dann vorne dick und hinten dünn



Na der fährt halt auch Trial mit dem BMX


----------



## MikeyBoy (29. Februar 2008)

sieht nur so fett aus und vorne kommt so oder so baldn neuen reifen


----------



## MTXR (1. März 2008)

sieht wahrscheinlich nur so aus, weil die bremse das schwarz relativ inner mitte von der felge abgerieben hat. ausserdem sehen treckerreifen mal ganz anders aus. oder haste schon mal bauer schmitz mit fastslick reifen übern acker cruisen sehn ?


----------



## Bampedi (1. März 2008)

dann halt monstertruckreifen...

man man man


----------



## MTXR (1. März 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> dann halt monstertruckreifen...
> 
> man man man



die haben aber auch keine slicks


----------



## Bampedi (1. März 2008)

ich denke du kennst dich in dem sport nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## MTXR (1. März 2008)

ich denke, dass der reifen auf diesem foto zwar fett aussieht aber eher n leichtes profil hat und keins von nem monstertruck. monstertruck kannst duz bei nem fetten dh reifen sagen aber nich bei sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (2. März 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> ich denke, dass der reifen auf diesem foto zwar fett aussieht aber eher n leichtes profil hat und keins von nem monstertruck. monstertruck kannst duz bei nem fetten dh reifen sagen aber nich bei sowas.





wie wäre es mit riesen dragster hr reifen? mensch piens net so rum, es wusste doch jeder was gemeint ist.


----------



## -cedric- (2. März 2008)

fit aitken s3 20.5, mutiny glam bar 8.1 rise, kink relief stem, kink seatcombo "stripped", profile mini hub set 36l 1/8 alloy race... rear 8t driver und ti. bolts, st. martin ringo sprocket 24t, profile race cranks mit khe hollow ti. axle 19mm, knight cone spacers, odyssey twisted plastic pedals, simple seatclamp, odi longnecks, fly bikes plastic barends, khe premium park 1.90 rear, khe premium dirt front 2.10, khe twiggy tubes, fly bikes rim front, primo balance 7005 rim rear, dt swiss champion spokes, dt swiss alloy nippels, odyssey linear slic cable, colony transformer lever, fly bikes brake, knight cable hanger, macneil blazer fork, campangnolo record carbon internal headset...

gute 9.00 kg + -


----------



## .nOx (2. März 2008)

sehr gut


----------



## muchalutcha (2. März 2008)

Super geil. Nur die Vorderrad Farbe finde ich passt gar nicht.


----------



## paule_p2 (2. März 2008)

mach lieber das blaue vr rein, sieht besser aus.


----------



## m&o (2. März 2008)

hat die blazer fork eigentlich auch so ein integriertes teil für den steuersatz?
ja klingt komisch,aber ihr wisst was ich mein,so wie die neuen wtp gabeln und odyssey


----------



## Son (2. März 2008)

konus?


----------



## m&o (3. März 2008)

im englischen wirds glaub immer "integrated race" genannt,das ersetzt dann halt diesen ring den man sonst immer bis ganz unten auf den gabelschaft kloppen musste.


----------



## alöx (3. März 2008)

Genau das peil ich noch nicht. In den ganzen Jahren Fahrradrumschrauberei begnete ich doch echt vielen verschiedenen Konen. Und der Konus der nun an der Gabel dran ist passt einfach so an jedem Steuersatz? Egal welchem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (3. März 2008)

ich nehm mal an, dass er nur bei den baugleichen vom impact passt.

wtp und so liefern ja ihre rahmen mit dem ding aus...


----------



## nicusy (3. März 2008)

-cedric- schrieb:


>




hinten noch ne flybikes rein, und es wär porno hoch 3!!


----------



## Trailst4R (3. März 2008)

-cedric- schrieb:


> fit aitken s3 20.5, mutiny glam bar 8.1 rise, kink relief stem, kink seatcombo "stripped", profile mini hub set 36l 1/8 alloy race... rear 8t driver und ti. bolts, st. martin ringo sprocket 24t, profile race cranks mit khe hollow ti. axle 19mm, knight cone spacers, odyssey twisted plastic pedals, simple seatclamp, odi longnecks, fly bikes plastic barends, khe premium park 1.90 rear, khe premium dirt front 2.10, khe twiggy tubes, fly bikes rim front, primo balance 7005 rim rear, dt swiss champion spokes, dt swiss alloy nippels, odyssey linear slic cable, colony transformer lever, fly bikes brake, knight cable hanger, macneil blazer fork, campangnolo record carbon internal headset...
> 
> gute 9.00 kg + -



  

sehr geiles teil


----------



## fashizzel (3. März 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Genau das peil ich noch nicht. In den ganzen Jahren Fahrradrumschrauberei begnete ich doch echt vielen verschiedenen Konen. Und der Konus der nun an der Gabel dran ist passt einfach so an jedem Steuersatz? Egal welchem?


ja passt halt nur bei den integrated dinger. chris king kann man damit nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## alöx (3. März 2008)

Aber mit jedem Integrated? Oder wird da noch mit Campa und Cane Creek unterschieden?


----------



## Vollblutbiker (4. März 2008)

bilder von paule, danke übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (4. März 2008)

Du hast sicher nen ganz komischen Po


----------



## Hertener (4. März 2008)

Wollen wir das Thema wieder aufwärmen?


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2008)

Ja!!!!


----------



## paule_p2 (4. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Du hast sicher nen ganz komischen Po



sagen wir es so, der sattel steht bestimmt nicht flach, wirkt aber durch den winkel noch extremer.


----------



## A-B-C (4. März 2008)

mh, die beiden bilder sind ja wirklich cool und so, allerdings erkennt man nichts vom fahrrad. leider...nunja ...


----------



## Dnoizer (5. März 2008)

Weiß fing an zu nerven und somit wurden Rahmen und Gabel
schwarz gemacht. Einziges kleines Update und auf dem Bild sehr gut zu erkennen sind die KHE Twiggy Light Schläuche. Bremse kommt auch
wieder dran.


----------



## mountainlion (5. März 2008)

gabel hätt ich vielleicht doch weiß gelassen an deiner stelle, aber auch so gut


----------



## Son (5. März 2008)

jo, läuft


----------



## alöx (5. März 2008)

Aktuelles Büld. Eastern Pedalen wollen nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## L_AIR (5. März 2008)

geiles rad xD
im gegensatz zu deiner einstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (5. März 2008)

Einstellung?


----------



## .nOx (5. März 2008)

schick was sind das für pegs


----------



## alöx (5. März 2008)

Danke.

KHE Bimetal Cromo/Alu. Mal schauen bin noch auf der Suche nach den richtigen Pegs für mich. Leicht und eben wirklich haltbar. Das hintere Peg ist stellenweise schon aufs Alu runter.


----------



## Dnoizer (5. März 2008)

sehr schickes bike und geile rahmenfarbe


----------



## alöx (5. März 2008)

Wenn die Gabel jetzt noch schwarz wäre...


----------



## gmozi (5. März 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Wenn die Gabel jetzt noch schwarz wäre...



Oder der Lenker weiß ?!


----------



## Dnoizer (5. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Oder der Lenker weiß ?!



Jupp, würd bestimmt gierig aussehen.


----------



## Dnoizer (5. März 2008)

mountainlion schrieb:


> gabel hätt ich vielleicht doch weiß gelassen an deiner stelle, aber auch so gut



Finde das gleicht sich ganz gut mit der vorderen Felge aus.
Wäre die Gabel jetzt noch weiß, wäre es mir schon wieder
zu überladen.


----------



## alöx (5. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Oder der Lenker weiß ?!





Dnoizer schrieb:


> Jupp, würd bestimmt gierig aussehen.



Gut aussehen... beides. Aber das ganze auf weniger Farben reduzieren obliegt mir mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (5. März 2008)

> Finde das gleicht sich ganz gut mit der vorderen Felge aus.
> Wäre die Gabel jetzt noch weiß, wäre es mir schon wieder
> zu überladen.



jo wie man es nimmt, dann eben zu dem weißen Lenker weiße Griffe auch wenn ich sowas verabscheue, 
aber meiner Meinung nach fällt da das gewisse etwas


----------



## UrbanJumper (5. März 2008)

welche einstellung denn jetzt?


----------



## alöx (5. März 2008)

Politisch vielleicht?


----------



## fashizzel (5. März 2008)

die drsch einstellung


----------



## Hertener (5. März 2008)

Also dieser Sattel...


----------



## UrbanJumper (5. März 2008)

kommunist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (5. März 2008)

Woher weißt du?


----------



## Hertener (5. März 2008)

Lila macht Gilla...äh...Leila macht geila.


----------



## UrbanJumper (5. März 2008)

wirklich? oaah ich glaub es grad nicht!


----------



## Trailst4R (5. März 2008)

Das Foto mit den Schneeflocken kommt gut.


----------



## alöx (5. März 2008)

Ja Spekulatius hin und her was meinte er?


----------



## L_AIR (5. März 2008)

mit Einstellung meine ich 





> Pedalen wollen nicht kaputt gehen.



xD


----------



## alöx (5. März 2008)

Ach man ich dachte wir können wieder mal über meine Arroganz debattieren. 

Joa die Pedale sind halt hässlich und ich wollt die nur testen. Odyssey liegen hier und wollen ans Rad.


----------



## fashizzel (5. März 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Aber mit jedem Integrated? Oder wird da noch mit Campa und Cane Creek unterschieden?



also bei odyssey ist das so:


----------



## alöx (5. März 2008)

Jau auch gerade gelesen. 

"a 45 degree raceway" also Campagnolo und normale 1 1/8" Steuersätze.


----------



## Son (5. März 2008)

jalöx, tolles rad und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxboys (6. März 2008)

Son schrieb:


> jalöx, tolles rad und so


komm mal klar, das ist nix tolles, komplett rad halt, khe halt


----------



## RISE (6. März 2008)

bmxboys schrieb:


> komm mal klar, das ist nix tolles, komplett rad halt, khe halt



Grade für ein Komplettrad ist die Kiste doch super. Die drei Teile, die er jetzt ausgetauscht hat,zählen nicht. 
Bei jedem x-beliebigen Fit Komplettrad jubeln doch auch alle rum...?!Nur weil KHE mal Müll gebaut, heißt das ja nicht, dass heute immernoch alles schlecht ist. 
Und wenn zwischen den ganzen Rädern mit "0815" Aufbau (soll nicht heißen, dass der schlecht ist oder hässlich aussieht - im Gegenteil) mal ein "Exotisches" dabei ist, find ich das ganz gut.
Ehrlich gesagt trau ich Alex auch soviel Knowhow zu, dass er das Rad nicht genommen hätte, wenn es nicht gut wäre oder ihm passen nicht würde.


----------



## mountainlion (6. März 2008)

in der zwischenzeit ist außerdem nicht mehr alles standard z.B.: Tree Spline Drive Kettenblatt, Pegs, Sattel, Pedale...


----------



## alöx (6. März 2008)

Ach lasst den labern. Der hat hier noch nie einen sinnvollen Beitrag geleistet.


----------



## Dnoizer (6. März 2008)

bmxboys schrieb:


> komm mal klar, das ist nix tolles, komplett rad halt, khe halt



wer im glashaus sitzt...

Edit: @Alöx: der schreibt auch in anderen Foren keine sinnvollen Beiträge. Einfach nicht beachten.


----------



## gmozi (6. März 2008)

bmxboys schrieb:


> komm mal klar, das ist nix tolles, komplett rad halt, khe halt


----------



## alöx (6. März 2008)

Das Glashaus?


----------



## Dnoizer (6. März 2008)

hehehe, ja genau

Edit: und dann noch das:



bmxboys schrieb:


> auf street kannste alle Reifen fahren, sehr gut Animal,Demolition,Primo,Odyssey
> nur Finger weg vom dem scheiß KHE Dreck,taugt nix



und in nem anderen Forum das:



bmxboys schrieb:


> khe mac 1 is schön schmal!, genug druck un der geht top!



Entsprechend viel geb ich da auf seine Meinung.


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (6. März 2008)

sauba geiles foto alta


----------



## Marzokka (6. März 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



Kommts nur mir so vor oder is da wirklich ein Freiraum zwischen Kurbel und Lager?


----------



## Benh00re (7. März 2008)

um die 11kg (+/- 200gr)


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2008)

Marzokka schrieb:


> Kommts nur mir so vor oder is da wirklich ein Freiraum zwischen Kurbel und Lager?


Ne hast vollkommen Recht.. Is gebrochen, weshalb ich ne neue Kurbel such..


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2008)

find das rad vom affe richtig geil.


----------



## paule_p2 (8. März 2008)

sattel is ziemlich hässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-B-C (8. März 2008)

also ich muss ja sagen, diese version sieht ziemlich gut aus. passt wunderbar. funktion hin oder her...


----------



## Nightrain (9. März 2008)




----------



## gmozi (9. März 2008)

Roter Vorbau eventuell? Ansonsten sehr geil!


----------



## chrische (9. März 2008)

Cool aber die Bremse kannst auch abbauen das bremst sowas von garnicht.
Hab das gleiche mit meinem Element gehabt nur der schöne Lack geht ab aber bremsen sieht anders aus.

Achja und die Kette würde ich schnell wechseln wenn du dir nicht unnötig weh tun willst meine ist so schnell gerissen 
eig peinlich von Eastern das die keine von ihren eigenen Halflink ketten montieren.


----------



## l0st (9. März 2008)

Gut das Du weisst,wie seine Bremse bremst.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (9. März 2008)

die kette reißt ncih einfach so... kann vll vorkommen bei übergewicht doer sprocketgrinds oider was weiß ich aber ne kette rieißt nich einfach (hab die kette seite einem jahr und da reißt nix)


----------



## chrische (9. März 2008)

Toll was... ich kann kombinieren. Gleiche Beläge wie ich gleiche Bremse wie ich und die gleiche Felge wie ich nur andere Farbe, aber gleicher Lack... das ist doch wie bei mir... kagge.  

EDIT:



> die kette reißt ncih einfach so...



Also nicht

Es war eine normale Anfahrt auf einen Dirtjump zu mein Gewicht liegt bei ca 80 kg. Und gegrindet bin damit sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Hertener (9. März 2008)

iirc ist das nicht das erste Mal, dass ich das von den Eastern lese/höre.
Zumindest stimmt es mich nachdenklich...


----------



## King Jens one (9. März 2008)

Das ist meine Kiste!


----------



## Son (9. März 2008)

schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (9. März 2008)

Heiß!


----------



## HC-Maxi (10. März 2008)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> die kette reißt ncih einfach so... kann vll vorkommen bei übergewicht doer sprocketgrinds oider was weiß ich aber ne kette rieißt nich einfach (hab die kette seite einem jahr und da reißt nix)



Meine Kette vom Sequence ist nach knappen 4 Wochen gerissen... gibt nette Narben an den Schienbeinen


----------



## gmozi (10. März 2008)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> *Meine Kette vom Sequence ist nach knappen 4 Wochen gerissen... gibt nette Narben an den Schienbeinen *



Wer ohne Schoner fährt ist selber in Schuld


----------



## HC-Maxi (10. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Wer ohne Schoner fährt ist selber in Schuld



die sind eh im Auto gelegen  ...wär ja blöd wenn die wegen ner Kette jetzt total zerkratzt wären


----------



## nobeleden (10. März 2008)

die kette von meinem 07er element hat komischerweise 9 monate gehalten...danach hab ich mir ne neue gekauft


----------



## .nOx (10. März 2008)

@Jens
schön, was sind das für reifen?


----------



## chrische (10. März 2008)

> gibt nette Narben an den Schienbeinen



Viel schöner ist wenn dir das Kettenblatt in die Wade sticht das hinterlässt nette schwarze spuren die sind fast so toll wie ein Tatoo


----------



## AerO (10. März 2008)

*lol* *rofl* *omg* XD


----------



## fashizzel (10. März 2008)

roflroflrofl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (10. März 2008)

wobei euer "hihi" auch nicht _viel_ besser ist


----------



## paule_p2 (10. März 2008)




----------



## Lizard.King (10. März 2008)




----------



## nicusy (10. März 2008)

des vom jens is porno!


----------



## RISE (10. März 2008)

Wenn ich nicht Moderator und damit Verfechter der Vernunft wäre, hätte ich jetzt eine ausschließliche Kommunikation durch lustige Bildchen angezettelt. 

Wenn man lol schreibt, ist das ja schon Bushaltestelle auf unterstem Niveau, aber mein Mitbewohner spricht auch so. DAS ist schlimm.


----------



## Domas (10. März 2008)

oh lol!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie123456789 (10. März 2008)

*atomrofl*


----------



## P.2^^ (10. März 2008)

omg rofl


----------



## King Jens one (10. März 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> @Jens
> schön, was sind das für reifen?



Das sind FlyBikes Ruben Reifen


----------



## Trailst4R (10. März 2008)

hastn schickes rad!


----------



## Bampedi (10. März 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


>



geil <3


----------



## alöx (10. März 2008)

Lernen Sie Kaninchengeheimnisse kennen, die man so nicht im Internet findet!


----------



## Hertener (10. März 2008)

wow


----------



## Bernie123456789 (10. März 2008)

weder geputzt noch mit photoshop bearbeitet... soll ja schließlich aussehn wies immer aussieht


----------



## King Jens one (10. März 2008)

boah das mit dem pelikan ist echt mies die arme ente!


----------



## MTXR (13. März 2008)

ja ey wie wärs mal mit rädern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazocher (13. März 2008)

ja wenn du so drängelst kriegst du ein nicht aktuelles bild von meinem hobel!






[/URL][/IMG]

lenker, vorderrad, pedallen sind jetzt andere dran! bremse is auch ab


----------



## RISE (13. März 2008)

Fetzt. Pedalfarbe passt zu den Bremsbelägen.


----------



## gmozi (14. März 2008)

Joa, ich muss auch sagen: GEFÄLLT!


----------



## Bernie123456789 (14. März 2008)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> weder geputzt noch mit photoshop bearbeitet... soll ja schließlich aussehn wies immer aussieht



feedback?


----------



## Stirni (14. März 2008)

is toll


----------



## nicusy (14. März 2008)

@mazocher

wasn dass fürn rahmen?


----------



## l0st (14. März 2008)

S&m Ltf


----------



## nicusy (14. März 2008)

nice!


----------



## scott yz0 (14. März 2008)

update.. mei fly layos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (14. März 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, nur die Griffe müssten schwarz sein.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (14. März 2008)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> feedback?



uhuuu  das erste mal das ich s so seh  sogar mit neuem sattel :-O bestimmt leicht wie sonstwas.. aber wetter ist kacka


----------



## scott yz0 (15. März 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, nur die Griffe müssten schwarz sein.



hm ja hatte se noch in lila da und da die slapshot an alle meine räder kommen (unangefochtener lieblingsgriff) war mir die farbe wurscht  ^^ und inzwischen mag ich des lila 

Änderungen seit letztem foto: 
neues kb, neues hr (jetzt statt 36/13 30/11)
griffe
lenker
Pedalen 
reifen

so lassichs jetz mal und widme mich beim umbaun und lackieren mal wieder dem großen radl ^^


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (15. März 2008)

hier mal die räder meiner kids, 7 und 10 jahre alt. ich habe sowas nicht, bin dafür zu alt, was auch ein schmerzlicher praxisversuch zeigte 













größer könnt ihr sie im album sehen.

mfg
frank


----------



## Lammbock. (16. März 2008)

ist das n alu rahmen?^^ jo baumarkt bmx styl


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (16. März 2008)

Lammbock. schrieb:


> ist das n alu rahmen?^^ jo baumarkt bmx styl



das speedtail ja. für den anfang ist es gut.
als es dem sohnemann spass gemacht hat, hat er in darmstadt vom 20 inch das eastern bekommen. meine kleine fährt lieber mit ihrem voltage rum, das bmx hat sie, weil ihr bruder auch eins hat  
zudem ist es immer gut, wenn mal wieder einer seiner kumpels einen platten hat und sie mal schnell für ne stunde in den pool wollen  

mfg
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richarbdmx (17. März 2008)




----------



## alöx (17. März 2008)

Geht ja so in Richtung Hamilton. Kleb noch Moos dran.


----------



## Richarbdmx (17. März 2008)

ach hamilton hin oder her
ich hatte den rahmen abgeschliffen, da mich meine freundin aber ständig anruft hatte ich keine zeit für den klarlack bis zum nächsten tag
das resultat ist dieses.


----------



## fashizzel (18. März 2008)

fotzenknecht.


----------



## P.2^^ (18. März 2008)




----------



## lennarth (18. März 2008)




----------



## Lammbock. (19. März 2008)

Richarbdmx schrieb:


> ach hamilton hin oder her
> ich hatte den rahmen abgeschliffen, da mich meine freundin aber ständig anruft hatte ich keine zeit für den klarlack bis zum nächsten tag
> das resultat ist dieses.



würde mich belasten^^


----------



## Stephan_Peters (19. März 2008)

ahahaa geil


----------



## gmozi (19. März 2008)

Richarbdmx schrieb:


> ach hamilton hin oder her
> ich hatte den rahmen abgeschliffen, da mich meine freundin aber ständig anruft hatte ich keine zeit für den klarlack bis zum nächsten tag
> das resultat ist dieses.



Achsooooo .. Du hattest keine Zeit für den Klarlack, aber Zeit das Bike wieder zusammen zu bauen war vorhanden? Klingt iwie ... unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Lizard.King (19. März 2008)

glaub nich dass der richard müll erzählt.

sieht auf jeden fall richtig schei.sse aus und kette könnteste auchma wieder spannen, pappstudent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (19. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> ...aber Zeit das Bike wieder zusammen zu bauen war vorhanden?


War's überhaupt auseinander?


----------



## lennarth (19. März 2008)

Jetz lasst doch den armen Richard in Ruhe...


----------



## rLr (19. März 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> War's überhaupt auseinander?



ich glaub nicht denn am reifen klebt auch noch lack


----------



## Nachtwächter (20. März 2008)

aLSO ich schLiess mich hier auch mal an.
Mein Fahrrad wird jetz dann zum 6ten mal lackiert.
Fotos werde ich bald bringen


----------



## terrible (20. März 2008)

lackiert ist des ja wohl nicht! des ist alles andere aber nicht lackiert


----------



## _Noah_ (21. März 2008)

ist angekotzt.


----------



## Son (21. März 2008)

und dann klarlack drüber


----------



## HC-Maxi (21. März 2008)

Komplettrad und so^^


----------



## MasterOfBMX (21. März 2008)

ich find das rad so schön wie mein 2007er sequence damals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. März 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## HC-Maxi (21. März 2008)

danke! mir gefällts auch ganz gut... ich hab aber nur paar von den stickern runtergemacht und die vordere bremse runter und ne neue kette drauf.

leider komm ich mir dem kleinen zeug noch nicht so gut klar wie ichs gern hätte... ist n ziemlich krasser umstieg :-/


----------



## lennarth (21. März 2008)

Ich finds auch gut.Farbkombi ist geil Nur Rotor und bremssockel vorne find ich nich soo pralle.


----------



## Son (21. März 2008)

sattelstütze kürzen, dann besser!


----------



## Hertener (21. März 2008)

Fehlen nur noch die passenden Handschuhe.


----------



## gmozi (22. März 2008)

Sieht echt nice aus. Aber Du hast noch die Standard Beläge an der Bremse? Die gehen mal gar nicht, und nebenbei nutz damit die Felge bzw. die Beschichtung recht schnell ab. Besorg Dir mal KoolStop in lachs oder die durchsichtigen Trialbeläge. Bremst besser und die Felge sieht auch länger gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (23. März 2008)

moins


----------



## scott yz0 (23. März 2008)

hm der sattel passt iwie nich.... aber sonst sehr chic!


----------



## HC-Maxi (23. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Sieht echt nice aus. Aber Du hast noch die Standard Beläge an der Bremse? Die gehen mal gar nicht, und nebenbei nutz damit die Felge bzw. die Beschichtung recht schnell ab. Besorg Dir mal KoolStop in lachs oder die durchsichtigen Trialbeläge. Bremst besser und die Felge sieht auch länger gut aus



Nö, hab noch die originalen. Danke fürn Tipp, werd ich dann mal bestellen, weil so richtig üppig bremsleistung hats ned grad


----------



## l0st (25. März 2008)

Klick für groß.


----------



## Son (25. März 2008)




----------



## Lizard.King (25. März 2008)

ja sehr schön! Farblich gefällt mir es so am besten, bin auch gerade dabei meinen Rahmen zu entlacken...hätte mir vorher jemand gesagt wie anstrengend das ist hätte ich mir wohl "raw-farbe" in der dose gekauft....


----------



## RISE (25. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Trailst4R (25. März 2008)

läuft.


----------



## gmozi (25. März 2008)

l0st schrieb:


> Klick für groß.



Joa, danke, NEHM ICH


----------



## [email protected] (25. März 2008)

Mach ma Ventilkappen und Bremskabelführungen weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Noah_ (25. März 2008)

geiles trickradgedöngs!


----------



## paule_p2 (25. März 2008)

Bremse und Pegs kommen auch demnächst wieder dran.


----------



## Son (25. März 2008)

sex!


----------



## RISE (25. März 2008)

Letztendlich wird es doch wieder schwarz. Und sehr schön dazu.


----------



## rLr (25. März 2008)

meins:


----------



## Bampedi (25. März 2008)

dit is geil


----------



## scott yz0 (25. März 2008)

Son schrieb:


> sex!




genau das dacht ich auch als ich dieses schwarze etwas sah... ^^


----------



## Trailst4R (25. März 2008)

ohja die letzten 2 sind zucker!


----------



## [email protected] (25. März 2008)

dem kann man sich nur anschliessen. besonders das vom herrn paule gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (25. März 2008)

die letzten drei alle fein nur das allerletzte plöder sessel drauf


----------



## P.2^^ (26. März 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> Bremse und Pegs kommen auch demnächst wieder dran.



sehr fein...
mannheim & vollblutbiker hat kalt...


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (26. März 2008)

Die letzten 3 sehen Lecker aus! 
Besonders geil sind aber das von Lost und das vom Paule <3


----------



## _Noah_ (26. März 2008)

geb dem über mir mal recht!


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. März 2008)

ich vl. auch


----------



## fashizzel (26. März 2008)

sag mal paule, hält das bei dir mit gekürzter achse und pegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (26. März 2008)

fashizzel schrieb:


> sag mal paule, hält das bei dir mit gekürzter achse und pegs?




passt schon, auf der peg seite ist die achse auch nicht so weit gekürzt und vorne fahr ich eh ewig breite mutter mit integriertem 14 auf 10mm spacer der auch noch nen gewinde hat.


----------



## fashizzel (26. März 2008)

mh ok, ich würd ja auch gern mal pegs fahren, aber meine achse ist halt ganz gekürzt.


----------



## WaldChiller (27. März 2008)

Hab ein Sunday für 160 Euro bekommen


----------



## lennarth (27. März 2008)

find ich schön..


----------



## Son (27. März 2008)

geil!


----------



## Lizard.King (27. März 2008)

kurbel und lenker in mattschwarz

ansonsten recht porno


----------



## Agent Schmidt (27. März 2008)

oder Lenker weiß...


----------



## lennarth (27. März 2008)

wie lang ist die kurbel??das pedal ist recht weit unten..hä?


----------



## Richarbdmx (27. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Achsooooo .. Du hattest keine Zeit für den Klarlack, aber Zeit das Bike wieder zusammen zu bauen war vorhanden? Klingt iwie ... unglaubwürdig.



1. halt die fresse
2. **** deine mutter
3. **** deinen vater
4. **** deine mutter nochmal

achja mein rad steht jetzt zum verkauf für einen sehr fairen preis, wenn man bedenkt,was da für teile dran sind
kuckst du bikemarkt oder verkaufsthread


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (27. März 2008)

Neuer Lenker, neue Pedalen = 10,2kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (27. März 2008)

nais!


----------



## rider is (27. März 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> [/URL]


geilomat alder black is back


----------



## rider is (27. März 2008)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Neuer Lenker, neue Pedalen = 10,2kg.


lenker enden, rahmen, khe reifen, vorderrad nabe machen das ganze bike irgendwie hässlich, , das geht besser siehe paule


----------



## RISE (27. März 2008)

rider is schrieb:


> lenker enden, rahmen, khe reifen, vorderrad nabe machen das ganze bike irgendwie hässlich, , das geht besser siehe paule



Ja, aber dafür muss man sagen, dass der Bremshebel extrem toll ist.


----------



## rider is (27. März 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Ja, aber dafür muss man sagen, dass der Bremshebel extrem toll ist.


 jo der geht klar, hast du einen clown gegessen zum abendrot


----------



## Hertener (28. März 2008)

Nö, hat er wohl nicht. Ich sitze jedenfalls noch hier vor'm PC.


----------



## gmozi (28. März 2008)

Dann muss er wohl mit Peter Lustig zusammen in der Witzkiste übernachtet haben. Aber recht hat er ... der Bremshebel ist echt schön *grins*


----------



## RISE (28. März 2008)

Ich hab an Rahmen, Reifen und Vorderrad im übrigen auch nichts auszusetzen. Lediglich das Sattelmuster ist mein einziger Kritikpunkt.


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (28. März 2008)

Richarbdmx schrieb:


> *1. halt die fresse
> 2. **** deine mutter
> 3. **** deinen vater
> 4. **** deine mutter nochmal*
> ...




ach ja, jetzt weiss ich auch wieder was ich noch machen wollte. mit den kids mal wieder in den bikepark gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (28. März 2008)

ich wollt mich mal wieder n bisschen sinnvoll beteiligen... hier mein hobel:


----------



## chrische (28. März 2008)

Gefällt!

Doch wieso hat der Sattel ein Verband um?


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (28. März 2008)

rider is schrieb:


> lenker enden, rahmen, khe reifen, vorderrad nabe machen das ganze bike irgendwie hässlich, , das geht besser siehe paule




Subrosa rahmen is häßlich  find den eigentlich echt verdammt hübsch. Barends passen halt farblich zur vorderradnabe und die KHE Reifen fahrn sich nunma endtoll.. achwas liegt doch alles nur an dem scheiß reudigem Bild, ich muss morgen ma ne runde drehn und ein Bildchen schießen.

Ah btw, @ Rise, bin demnächst ma in HGW, euren Park ausprobieren, musste denn auch ma lang kommen.


----------



## Lizard.King (28. März 2008)

ist der wtp sattel aus seiner halterung geflogen und du kriegt ihn jetzt vorne nicht mehr rübergezogen?


----------



## Flatpro (28. März 2008)

ne, der stoff is einfach durch und ich hab keinenbock nen neuen zu kaufen. rad fährt gut und das reicht mir ehrlich gesagt. aber bin ja auch sehr trendy mit plastikpedalen und breitem lenker der auch hoch ist aber nach keinem von beidem aussieht. versteh ich nicht.


----------



## RISE (28. März 2008)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Ah btw, @ Rise, bin demnächst ma in HGW, euren Park ausprobieren, musste denn auch ma lang kommen.



Feine Sache. Sag mal n bisschen vorher bescheid und komm am besten unter der Woche, am Wochenende ist es bei gutem Wetter immer sehr (=zu) voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richarbdmx (1. April 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> ach ja, jetzt weiss ich auch wieder was ich noch machen wollte. mit den kids mal wieder in den bikepark gehen



ICH BIN FAST 20 JAHRE ALT!


----------



## Flatpro (1. April 2008)

du hast ja mal nichts verstanden....


----------



## chrische (1. April 2008)

> ICH BIN FAST 20 JAHRE ALT!



Wenn das so ist, tust du mir echt leid! 

Ausserdem finde ich bist du sehr geschäftsfördernd kauft bestimmt jemand dein Rad wenn er vorher mit Beleidungen überschüttet wird.



Da ich in etwa weiss wie deine Antwort aussehen wird spar sie dir ok.


----------



## Bampedi (1. April 2008)

blablabla fahrräder


----------



## Pulle666 (1. April 2008)

was neues am start und so


----------



## .nOx (1. April 2008)

das richtig gut und wehe einer sagt nochmal das ist nicht gelb


----------



## l0st (1. April 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## MTXR (1. April 2008)

das ist nicht gelb.
quatsch ... schönes gelbes rad


----------



## Bampedi (1. April 2008)

also schön is das nich...


----------



## Sele666 (1. April 2008)

mal wieder meins:










gewicht weiß ich nimmer genau dürfte bei gut 9 kg liegen...
parts sollten soweit zu erkennen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (1. April 2008)

bampedi kann in die zukunft schauen. 
find das rad ehrlich gesagt ziemlich hässlich nur das gewicht ist ok.


----------



## Nachtwächter (2. April 2008)

Hey schönes BiKe , aber man kannst noch nen kiLo leichter leichter machen, durch die Reifen die wiegen doppelt so viel wie die khe Premium oder die Maxxis aber ist schon qut so ich hab auch den asm hinten drauf der nutzt sich net so schneLL ab. aber der premium der ist sofort weg grüsse ninO


----------



## Nachtwächter (2. April 2008)

@ Pulle666


----------



## gmozi (2. April 2008)

Die Farbe der Naben passt halt weder zum Rahmen noch zum rot der anderen Parts. Ansonsten cooler Schlitten!


----------



## Sele666 (2. April 2008)

in echt passt das ganz gut....
kettenblatt hats gleiche grün....


----------



## gmozi (2. April 2008)

Sele666 schrieb:


> in echt passt das ganz gut....
> *kettenblatt hats gleiche grün.*...



Das hätte ich aufgrund der Bilder nie gedacht. Ich muss schon sehr genau hinsehen um überhaupt nen grünschimmer am KB zu erkennen.

Am wichtigsten ist es aber eh, dass sich der Hobel geil fahren lässt ;-)


----------



## RISE (2. April 2008)

Nachtwächter schrieb:


> Hey schönes BiKe , aber man kannst noch nen kiLo leichter leichter machen, durch die Reifen die wiegen doppelt so viel wie die khe Premium oder die Maxxis aber ist schon qut so ich hab auch den asm hinten drauf der nutzt sich net so schneLL ab. aber der premium der ist sofort weg grüsse ninO



Bei 9kg braucht man doch eigentlich nichts mehr leichter machen.


----------



## Richarbdmx (2. April 2008)

Flatpro schrieb:


> du hast ja mal nichts verstanden....


ich hab fei abituhr


----------



## MTXR (2. April 2008)

Nachtwächter schrieb:


> Hey schönes BiKe , aber man kannst noch nen kiLo leichter leichter machen, durch die Reifen die wiegen doppelt so viel wie die khe Premium oder die Maxxis aber ist schon qut so ich hab auch den asm hinten drauf der nutzt sich net so schneLL ab. aber der premium der ist sofort weg grüsse ninO



welche maxxis reifen meinst du bitte ?? mir fallen nur welche über der 500g marke ein bzw 2 über 460 ... würde gerne mal ne alternative zu den khe schlappen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (2. April 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Bei 9kg braucht man doch eigentlich nichts mehr leichter machen.



er meint den pulle mit seinem 12kg mopped


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (2. April 2008)

lieber n schönes 12 kg rad als son scheiss leichtgewichtstuning ding


----------



## Lizard.King (2. April 2008)

lieber n schönes leichtbau bike


----------



## Son (2. April 2008)

richtig!


----------



## Lizard.King (2. April 2008)

mit bremse und ohne pegs !11


----------



## Hertener (2. April 2008)

@Sele:
Das Polster am Lenker finde ich schon bemerkenswert.
Avancierst Du nun zum Trendsetter oder hast Du das nur zufällig beim Aufräumen in'ner Schublade gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (2. April 2008)

Udo_Unterbuchse schrieb:


> lieber n schönes 12 kg rad als son scheiss leichtgewichtstuning ding



das würdich doch glatt ma unterschreibn

@nachtwächter:ich komme mit meinen reifen wunderbar klar und will keine leichtgewichtsreifen die sofort platt sind oder sonstiges...
und wie gesagt: gewicht is mir scheiss egal


----------



## Nachtwächter (3. April 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Bei 9kg braucht man doch eigentlich nichts mehr leichter machen.



Da hast du wohL recht , wäre es nicht schöner wenn das Bike 8 kilo wiegen würde ? 

ninO


----------



## Nachtwächter (3. April 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> welche maxxis reifen meinst du bitte ?? mir fallen nur welche über der 500g marke ein bzw 2 über 460 ... würde gerne mal ne alternative zu den khe schlappen haben



Der ist ganz neu rausgekommen der Maxxis Reifen und er soll genauso viel wiegen , wie die khe. oder vllT. noch leichter. Da müsstest mal googlen, den Namen habe ich  nämlich grad nicht parat. sry

NinO


----------



## gmozi (3. April 2008)

Nachtwächter schrieb:


> Da hast du wohL recht , wäre es nicht schöner wenn das Bike 8 kilo wiegen würde ?
> 
> ninO



Wenn es dann aufgrund eines verkackten Tricks nicht gleich auseinander bricht sicherlich schon ;-)


----------



## alÃ¶x (3. April 2008)

NachtwÃ¤chter schrieb:


> Der ist ganz neu rausgekommen der Maxxis Reifen und er soll genauso viel wiegen , wie die khe. oder vllT. noch leichter. Da mÃ¼sstest mal googlen, den Namen habe ich  nÃ¤mlich grad nicht parat. sry
> 
> NinO



Du meinst: Maxxis âGrifterâ Kevlar Tire mit 375 g sowie Maxxis âDTHâ Kevlar Tire mit 340 g.

Sehen nett aus. Werden auch bald getestet.


----------



## RISE (3. April 2008)

Nachtwächter schrieb:


> Da hast du wohL recht , wäre es nicht schöner wenn das Bike 8 kilo wiegen würde ?
> 
> ninO



Schon, aber ich glaube, mir wäre ein Rad, dass nochmal 4kg weniger wiegt als mein jetziges, einfach zu nervös.


----------



## Lizard.King (3. April 2008)

ist wahrscheinlich gewöhnungssache, aber so bei 9-10kg ist echt schluß denke ich auch mal


----------



## Nachtwächter (3. April 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Schon, aber ich glaube, mir wäre ein Rad, dass nochmal 4kg weniger wiegt als mein jetziges, einfach zu nervös.



Bei jedem anders aber , du hast warscheinLich recht...
und leichter heisst meistens unstabiler.


----------



## sebi1000 (3. April 2008)

Meine "Waffe"


----------



## Sele666 (3. April 2008)

öem ok...^^


also ich hattes auf 8,2x kilo und es hat gehalten, muss aber sagen das es nich mehr sooo toll fahren lässt so um 9 kg isn guter wert kann aber auch mit nem 12 kg rad gut(bzw schlecht) fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (3. April 2008)

@Seele:

Gibts die gabel von deinem Rad serienmäßig in dem grün?


----------



## MTXR (3. April 2008)

sebi1000 schrieb:


> Meine "Waffe"



kannste ja einen mit erschlagen


----------



## Sele666 (4. April 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> @Seele:
> 
> Gibts die gabel von deinem Rad serienmäßig in dem grün?



ne hab ich zusamm mitm rahmen lacken lassen


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (6. April 2008)

Richarbdmx schrieb:


> ICH BIN FAST 20 JAHRE ALT!




wow, fast 20 jahre 
mein sohn sagt auch, dass er in 8 jahren alles machen darf. also ist er ja FAST volljährig   .

mfg
frank


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (6. April 2008)

so mein rad!









Rahmen: Superstar Parkinson
Gabel: United 
VR: WTP Pi mit rhino lite
HR: Oddyssey Hazard
Lenker: WTP Helium Magnum
Vorbau: WTP
Sattel:Shadow
Sattelstütze: 1864bmx
Kurbel: Primo Hollowbite
Pedalen: Demoliton Mg BB
Reifen: Oddysey Path, Demoliton
Pegs: Demoliton
Gewicht:11.9kg (laut personenwage)


----------



## Hertener (11. April 2008)

Neuere Parts:
-FlyBikes Sattelstütze
-S&M Thin Seat
-Odyssey Twisted


----------



## Nellistik (11. April 2008)




----------



## Nachtwächter (12. April 2008)

Schaut mal in BIkemarkt da ist mein BMx . Was haltet ihr davon ist das blaulilametallic schwarze und grün metallic.


----------



## paule_p2 (12. April 2008)

dafür das es angeblich über 1000 euro gekostet hat sieht es verdammt ******* aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (12. April 2008)

Aber über das hintere Laufrad kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern.


----------



## HC-Maxi (12. April 2008)

Nellistik schrieb:


>



Sieht sehr lang aus^^Wie lang isn das Oberrohr? ...vielleicht liegts aber auch nur an der Perspektive


----------



## gmozi (12. April 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Aber über das hintere Laufrad kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern.



Genau  Aber der Rest? Diese selbst geschlunste Kellerlackierung sieht eher mies aus, als dass es ein Kaufargument wäre.


----------



## Hertener (12. April 2008)

Apropos lackieren:
Würde ich auch nur machen, wenn's für die Gesamtoptik unumgänglich wäre. Macht ja nicht nur Arbeit, sondern kostet auch noch Zeit und Geld. Vom Dreck und Sprühnebel ganz zu schweigen. Ich finde einen "used-Style" i.d.R. ansprechender. Vor allem, wenn man ihn selbst herbei geführt hat.


----------



## Flowpen (12. April 2008)

Auch mal wegen Lackierung, also wisst ihr wie viel das ungefähr kostet wenn man das Profesionel machen lässt?


----------



## AerO (12. April 2008)

also jenachdem wo du es machen lässt, kannst du fürs strahlen + pulvern mit bis zu 100,- rechnen.. aber ich denke 70,- - 80,- sind realistisch. es sei denn, man hat jetzt nen speziellen kontakt oder so. auf jeden fall pulver!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (12. April 2008)

Er will es aber lackiert haben und das lohnt mMn gar nicht da dein Rad eh ständig Bodenkontakt abbekommt etc.Da kannste auch selber lackieren.

Pulvern kost wie oben geschrieben rum und lohnt mMn eher.


----------



## Nachtwächter (12. April 2008)

lost hat recht.


----------



## gmozi (12. April 2008)

Nachtwächter schrieb:


> lost hat recht.



Ne hat er nicht ;-)


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (12. April 2008)




----------



## alöx (12. April 2008)

Der Odyssey Aufkleber aus der Freedom... versauts irgendwie.


----------



## Knacki1 (12. April 2008)




----------



## mazocher (12. April 2008)

bild is nich so knorke! mann kann nur ahnen das es ein bmx ist


----------



## Lizard.King (12. April 2008)

zugführungen


----------



## Knacki1 (12. April 2008)

Ja bisschn dunkel das Bild...


----------



## Nellistik (13. April 2008)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lang aus^^Wie lang isn das Oberrohr? ...vielleicht liegts aber auch nur an der Perspektive




Oberrohrlänge: 21".
Rahmen: WTP Miller Lite V2 Frame.

Gruß Nellistik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi1000 (13. April 2008)




----------



## Hertener (13. April 2008)

Nee, is nicht Dein ernst, wa?


----------



## chrische (13. April 2008)

Mach mal den Sattel runter und richte den ungefähr parrallel zum Oberohr aus.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (13. April 2008)

oben genanntes+lenker parallel zur gabel.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (13. April 2008)

und amchd en lenker parallel zur gabel
und ein kleineres kettenblatt sehe auch besser aus...
was sind das für pedale???^^


----------



## Lizard.King (13. April 2008)

Lol Xd ^^ Rofl Der Hat Ja Foll Dem Hässligem Bmx


----------



## alöx (13. April 2008)

Tourenbmx?


----------



## KingsCrown (13. April 2008)

Wheeliemachine!


----------



## Säsch__ (13. April 2008)

also dafür dann opti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (13. April 2008)

Ist nen 08er Specialized Fuse 3 Und abgesehen davon dass es halt von nem MTB Hersteller ist, gar nicht mal son schlechtes Bike!

Nur die Standard Bremsbeläge sollte man ersetzen!!


----------



## Hertener (13. April 2008)

> abgesehen davon dass es halt von nem MTB Hersteller ist...


...was unschwer an der Bauernmalerei am Unterrohr zu erkennen ist...


----------



## gmozi (13. April 2008)

Naja das Aussehen ist Geschmackssache. Die technischen Details halte ich fÃ¼r echt ok. Vor allem bekommt man bei manch "namenhaften" bmx hersteller fÃ¼r ~350 â¬ nicht soviel geboten.


----------



## Dnoizer (14. April 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> ...was unschwer an der Bauernmalerei am Unterrohr zu erkennen ist...



Wo wir gerade bei Bauernmalerei sind.
Irgendwie steh ich nicht auf den bunten Mist,
die Farbe geht mir jetzt schon wieder gehörig auf den Sack.


----------



## HC-Maxi (14. April 2008)

sieht aber eigentlich ziemlich sehr gut aus, finde ich.
einziges was mir nicht gefällt ist das der vorderreifen wegen der weißen felge dünner wirkt als der hinterreifen.


----------



## gmozi (14. April 2008)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> sieht aber eigentlich ziemlich sehr gut aus, finde ich.
> einziges was mir nicht gefällt ist das der vorderreifen wegen der weißen felge dünner wirkt als der hinterreifen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Optisch würde hinten halt auch ne weiße oder verchromte Felge besser sein. Aber sonst ists super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dnoizer (14. April 2008)

Jo Danke. Kommt wohl bald ne neue Gabel ans Bike und
somit auch ne 10mm Nabe + neuer Felge dran. Werd dann vorne eine schwarze Felge nehmen, da ich nicht weiß, ob es die weißen Odyssey Felgen noch gibt und ich mir wegen der Bremsleistung und Abrieb auf lackierten Felgen nicht so sicher bin. Naja, wenn alles so klappt, wie ich's
mir vorstelle, dann steht das vordere Laufrad + Odyssey Gabel bald
zum Verkauf.


----------



## MTXR (14. April 2008)

wenn dich die fare nervt nimm doch schwarz. komplett schwarze räder mit kleinen fartüpfelchen wie z bei dir am sattel find ich gehören zu den hübschesten überhaupt.


----------



## sebi1000 (14. April 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> ...was unschwer an der Bauernmalerei am Unterrohr zu erkennen ist...


hier... die bauernmalerei :-D




Wheeliemaschine trifft es genau. Mach sonst kaum wilde Tricks. Tourenbmx passt auch. Haltet mich ruhig für verrückt  Und die Bremsbeläge funktionieren auch sehr gut, aber wies die meisten hier schreiben werden die durch so durchsichtige ersetzt. Und, es darf doch jeder das fahren was er will, also nicht


----------



## alöx (14. April 2008)

Hab Farbe... also ach egal... hier.





Glänzt noch etwas weil noch nicht trocken.


----------



## Son (15. April 2008)

weißte ja, ne! läuft!


----------



## Hertener (15. April 2008)

> hier... die bauernmalerei


Oha, eine Bauernmalerei aus Texas!


----------



## ZoMa (15. April 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Mrichte den [Sattel] ungefähr parrallel zum Oberohr aus.



Wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## chrische (15. April 2008)

Weil das so etwas komisch ausschaut und ich nicht glaube das man damit anständig fahren kann.
Ich meine versuch damit mal nen Footjam Tailwhip oder auch nen normalen Tailwhip wird schon schwer dann von dem Rad runter zu kommen.
Und guck einfach das Rad das danach gepostet wurde an dann siehst du halt was sehr viel schöner und funktioneller ist.


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. April 2008)

wenn die sog. "bauernmalerei" schwarz grau wäre, würde ich sie richtig gut finden!


----------



## Dnoizer (16. April 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Hab Farbe... also ach egal... hier.



Und zwar ne ziemlich gierige Farbe, gefällt mir sehr! Nicht falsch verstehen,
denn es ist ja nicht so, daß ich keine bunten Bikes mag, 
nur wenn ich jetzt speziell meine Kiste mal wieder im Visier hab und die
Farbe ändere, dann geht mir das ganze schnell auf den Zeiger.

Hast ein sehr schönes Rad mien Jung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (16. April 2008)

er hat nur die gabel schwarz gemacht


----------



## Nellistik (16. April 2008)

Rahmen: WTP Miller Lite V2
...
11,4 Kg


----------



## Son (16. April 2008)

sehr schön!


----------



## HC-Maxi (16. April 2008)

Ja, sehr schön!


----------



## -cedric- (18. April 2008)

8.45kg

fit aitken s3 20.5, mutiny glambar 8.1 rise, kink relief stem, kink seatcombo "stripped", profile mini hub set 36l 1/8 alloy race... rear 8t driver und ti. bolts, st. martin ringo sprocket 24t, profile race cranks mit khe hollow ti. axle 19mm, knight cone spacers, odyssey twisted plastic pedals, simple seatclamp, odi longnecks, fly bikes plastic barends, khe premium park 1.90 rear, khe premium park front 2.10, khe twiggy tubes, alienation deviant rim ,alienation runaway rear, dt swiss competition double butted spokes, dt swiss alloy nippels,macneil blazer fork, campangnolo record carbon internal headset....

http://www.teilewaage.de/forum/download/file.php?id=654&mode=view


----------



## lennarth (18. April 2008)

1.Du hast eine Stütze
2.GEIL


----------



## .nOx (18. April 2008)

bestes rad <3, und dein kettenblatt ist so geil


----------



## hnx.dave (18. April 2008)

kann man damit noch fahren?! xD

is ja übel...übel geil!^^


----------



## MTXR (18. April 2008)

damit müssen doch sogar bunnyhop doublewhips gehn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtwächter (18. April 2008)

Des bike ist geiL . tiqhter sattel kettenblatt etc.

ich will mein rahmen so lackieren , weiss nicht wie ich so ne farbe krieg ganz abschleifen dann klarlack drüber...

kann jemand helfen ?


----------



## lennarth (18. April 2008)

dreiecksschleifer...
beize ausm obi...
drahtbürste...


----------



## Nachtwächter (18. April 2008)

qaiL kommt des dann genau so raus ?

was ist dann no beste kombo für rahmen und gabeL


----------



## P.2^^ (18. April 2008)

Ich versteh diesen ''Trend'' einfach nich, statt ''g'' n ''q'' zu machen und jedes L groß zu schreiben... Sachen die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## .nOx (18. April 2008)

find ich auch ein bisseL qay...
aber das bike ist einfach nur zucker


----------



## lennarth (19. April 2008)

das machn bei uns diese emo bitches die mit pali und chucks rumrennen und am bahnhof mitm handy laut techno hörn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (20. April 2008)

Mit neuer Felge und wieder mit Bremse.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (20. April 2008)

Ist/war des ein Eastern Element ja oder?
Sehr schickes gefährt!


----------



## l0st (20. April 2008)

schöne räder hier


----------



## ZoMa (20. April 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> das machn bei uns diese emo bitches die mit pali und chucks rumrennen und am bahnhof mitm handy laut techno hörn...



...haben das gleiche Rad wie Cedric?


----------



## l0st (20. April 2008)

Bremse gabs leider nur in weiss,aber wayne.Fertig.


----------



## MTXR (20. April 2008)

fein fein aber wolltest dir nicht n kink holen ?? 
und ist meiner schon aufm weg ? mir fehlen noch hr reifen und der vorbau dann is auch erst mal fertig


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. April 2008)

sieht doch gar nich dumm aus mit der weißen leitung


----------



## MrFreak (20. April 2008)

sogar recht gut


----------



## -cedric- (21. April 2008)

die verstärkung vorne gefällt mir mal garnicht beim frame... hattest doch vorher nen mutiny? wenn ja gefiel mir besser


----------



## lennarth (21. April 2008)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> Ich versteh diesen ''Trend'' einfach nich, statt ''g'' n ''q'' zu machen und jedes L groß zu schreiben... Sachen die die Welt nicht braucht


da @ zoma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (21. April 2008)

So nun ist auch mal mein Rad dran...viele Teile sind eher übergangsweise, und Gabelschaft muss noch gekürzt werden. Die Fotos sind nicht so dolle, bissl unscharf und so aber trozdem. Morgen gibts bessere


----------



## Schenz (22. April 2008)

der vorbau klemmt falsch, oder?!


----------



## alöx (22. April 2008)

Du meinst das er enorm ungleichmäßig angezogen ist? Ja!


----------



## .nOx (22. April 2008)

oh mist fällt mir auch gerade auf, naja änder ich noch


----------



## Nachtwächter (22. April 2008)

solche sachen fallen mir gar nicht auf xD
 wie kriegt man des raw/clear gut hin und hat es jemand von euch schon gehabt ?


----------



## alöx (22. April 2008)

Bremse ist grad mal im Urlaub. Muss mal wieder bisschen Skills üben.


----------



## Son (22. April 2008)

<3


----------



## gmozi (22. April 2008)

Nachtwächter schrieb:


> solche sachen fallen mir gar nicht auf xD
> wie kriegt man des raw/clear *gut* hin und hat es jemand von euch schon gehabt ?



Wirklich GUT wird es nur mit recht hohem Arbeitsaufwand. Einfach die alte Farbe abschubbeln ist nicht drin. Denn dann siehts imo echt mies aus.


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. April 2008)

sehr schön!! cleaner gehts kaum  

Paar fragen dazu: Sieht die Kettenstrebe nur so lang aus, oder ist die auch so lang? Vorderreifen ist gewechselt, oder!?

@Nachtwächter: ich hab meinen Lenker und meine Gabel sandgestrahlt... sieht sehr gut aus, wie ich finde. Ich weiß nur noch nicht was ich jetzten drauf tun soll damits ned rostet. Pics kommen heut abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (22. April 2008)

Danke, danke.

Kettenstrebe ist 14" und die Reifenfrage versteh ich nicht. 

Vorn Mac 1.5 Park und hinten Mac 1.5 Street. Jeweils Faltreifen. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. April 2008)

ja, ne, schon klar... ich tu meine gedanken manchmal auf ne sehr umständliche weise in worte fassen 

Ich meinte, ob das der originale reifen ist der auf dem komplettrad war. da ist doch normal vorne n mac2 drauf oder?!


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. April 2008)

Hier mal Bilder...

neu: Griffe, komplette Bremse, Nabe umgebaut auf LHD, Lenker und Gabel sandgestrahlt


----------



## alöx (22. April 2008)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> ja, ne, schon klar... ich tu meine gedanken manchmal auf ne sehr umständliche weise in worte fassen
> 
> Ich meinte, ob das der originale reifen ist der auf dem komplettrad war. da ist doch normal vorne n mac2 drauf oder?!



Ah. Ja hab mir von KHE gleich Mac 1.5 dran machen lassen sowie den 8" Lenker.



HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder...
> 
> neu: Griffe, komplette Bremse, Nabe umgebaut auf LHD, Lenker und Gabel sandgestrahlt
> 
> ...



Also es sieht ja immernoch gut aus aber mit dem Farbkleks an der Front fand ich es besser.  Jetzt muss nur noch die Klobenstütze weg.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (22. April 2008)

ja dann könntest du gleich den sattel wechseln und das ganze pink beseitigen  
wie wärs mit pivotal?


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. April 2008)

hmmm... nö, ich glaub jetzt bleibts erstmal so. von der stütze werd ich das pink noch wegmachen, dann siehts noch besser aus, glaub ich.

und jetzt bringt mich nicht auf weitere dumme ideen, ich bin eh so anfällig auf sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (22. April 2008)

wie wärs noch mit nem neuen vorbau?


----------



## lennarth (22. April 2008)

alöx?wie du hast das von khe wechseln lassen?machen die das bei kompletträdern?wo hastes denn gekauft?
achso ja komplett vergessen maxis rad find ich sähe um einiges geiler aus,wenn das viele rosa so wär wie gabel oder lenker oder schwarz..


----------



## HC-Maxi (22. April 2008)

Son schrieb:


> wie wärs noch mit nem neuen vorbau?



gute idee... der odyssey elementary ist mir eh schon positiv aufgefallen


----------



## L_AIR (22. April 2008)

das khe gefällt mir nicht, mit nem anderen sattel würde es gleich völlg anders rüberkommen

kleider machne leute
-> sättel machen räder xD


----------



## alöx (22. April 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> alöx?wie du hast das von khe wechseln lassen?machen die das bei kompletträdern?wo hastes denn gekauft?
> achso ja komplett vergessen maxis rad find ich sähe um einiges geiler aus,wenn das viele rosa so wär wie gabel oder lenker oder schwarz..



Hm ich hab da ehern einen Bonus... das ist alles.

Ansonsten ist in meiner Signatur ein Shop der dir das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch ab Werk ändern kann.



L_AIR schrieb:


> das khe gefällt mir nicht, mit nem anderen sattel würde es gleich völlg anders rüberkommen
> 
> kleider machne leute
> -> sättel machen räder xD



Das elende Sattelthema... da habe ich doch mal Diskussionsverbot für erteilt. 

Es liegt auch nicht am Sattel sondern an der Höhe, bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Dnoizer (22. April 2008)

alöx... Deine Karre ist nach wie vor der Brenner und ich liebe diese
Rahmenfarbe! Bin auch der Meinung, daß es nicht am Sattel, sondern
an der Höhe liegt. Sieht leicht etwas verloren gegangen aus, aber
Optik ist halt nicht alles und wenn man mit der Einstellung besser klar kommt,
dann soll das so sein. Außerdem ist der Sattel geil, hatte ihn auch
gern an meiner Kiste.


----------



## L_AIR (23. April 2008)

> Es liegt auch nicht am Sattel sondern an der Höhe, bin ich mir sicher.



hab ihn mal runter gemacht, aber immernoch ziemlich klein


----------



## l0st (23. April 2008)

weiss gar nich was ihr immer habt mit dem junior seat,find den gut.


----------



## L_AIR (23. April 2008)

vielleicht liegts ja auch an der sichtweise ;D ist ja oft bei kompletträdern, dass die von schrägvorne besser aussehen als von der seite . . .


----------



## alöx (23. April 2008)

Ja das Schrägvornebild das kam besser an, da monierte niemand den Sattel. Hier gefielen mir die verschiedenen Farben aber zu gut für ein Schrägvonvornebild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2008)

hier ma mein bmx habe cantis entfernt rotor aufnahme, ausfallende fast zu kurz gemacht aber passt und neues kettenblatt und sattel

jetzt gefällts mir


----------



## lennarth (23. April 2008)

ok,danke alöx.problem ist blos,dass ich das rad letzten freitag über meinen händler bei g&s bestellt hab
hast nen geiles rad.
mfg


----------



## Trailst4R (23. April 2008)




----------



## lennarth (23. April 2008)

hast nen schönes rad...ist mir persönlich vom aussehen aber zu...gewöhnlich...0815...weis nicht.trotzdem schön.


----------



## fashizzel (23. April 2008)

warum denn das ganze madera zeugs?


----------



## Bampedi (23. April 2008)

profile
nich 0815 wie deren anderet zeug
billig usa import


----------



## Trailst4R (23. April 2008)

korrekt


----------



## Agent Schmidt (24. April 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


>



wie viel wiegt das gute stück


----------



## rider is (24. April 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


>


is  das ein eddie? schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (24. April 2008)

Ich find den Park noch ne Spur schöner. Wo issen der?


----------



## Trailst4R (24. April 2008)

1.ja ist ein eddie
2.wiegt so mit pegs so 10.9 kg
3.der park is in unserem kaff hier in 73655


----------



## Nachtwächter (24. April 2008)

Hey verkauft hier jemand sein  bike, ich gebe so 500 600 euro aber bitte nur gescheide


----------



## gmozi (24. April 2008)

Hast Du nicht erst eins verkauft? Bist Du betrunken?


----------



## melvdk (24. April 2008)

kÃ¶nnte mir jmd pls ein bmx 20zoll bis 300â¬ empfehlen also komplettrad wÃ¤re sehr nett


----------



## Dnoizer (24. April 2008)

Ich würd spontan sagen, pack 79.90 auf Deine 300 Euro drauf und
kauf Dir das '08er DK Six Pack. Ist ein astreines Einsteigerbike,
wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (24. April 2008)

Und vor allem spamm nicht überall deine Frage rein.


----------



## Dnoizer (24. April 2008)

Verdammt... und ich geb noch meinen Senf dazu. Gerade
selbst erst geschnallt.

Edit: Naja, nun hast Du zumindest schon einmal einen
Anhaltspunkt, wo es mit Bikes preislich los geht.


----------



## Nachtwächter (25. April 2008)

hat jemand ein bike so 500 600 euro für mich aber ein gescheides ?


----------



## Nachtwächter (25. April 2008)

oder kann mir jemand helfen wo ich eins herkriege ?


----------



## chrische (25. April 2008)

Was wird das? das ist kein algemeiner Thread zum zuspammen, schau doch einfach oben den Ersten Thread da sind ne menge, auch aktuelle Einsteigerbikes gepostet. Sonnst wirst du über die Suchfunktion sicher genug finden.


----------



## .nOx (25. April 2008)

Nachtwächter schrieb:


> oder kann mir jemand helfen wo ich eins herkriege ?



Zu deiner Frage: Geschäft, Bike Markt in verschidenen Foren

Außerdem ist das hier mal das ganz falsche Thema.


----------



## RISE (26. April 2008)

Nachtwächter schrieb:


> oder kann mir jemand helfen wo ich eins herkriege ?



Bikemarkt, Verkaufsthread (wenn ein Gesuch, dann bitte nur einmal) oder im BMXBoard/ BMX Forum.com


----------



## .nOx (26. April 2008)

So hier mein Rad nochmal mit besseren Fotos


----------



## Dnoizer (26. April 2008)

Und nachdem die blaue Farbe nicht gehalten hat, was
ich zum Glück nicht weiter schlimm fand, da ich das blau eh kacke fand,
hab ich's wieder komplett entlackt und neu lackiert. Hinzu kam dann
noch die neue Colony Official V3 Fork und eine Profile Mini.


----------



## Nachtwächter (26. April 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> So hier mein Rad nochmal mit besseren Fotos



Ich find das Bike extrem gaiL , blos finde den Vorbau nicht soo schön schau doch mal bei Parano garage unter Frühjahrsputz da ist der Demolition auf 40 Euro runtergesetzt und der würde au sehr gut passen aber sonst top `?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (26. April 2008)

@Dnoizer, mich würde mal ein Langzeittest interessieren, 
wie lange bei deiner HR Felge die Farbe trotz Bremse so schön bleibt...


----------



## Nachtwächter (26. April 2008)

Eine Frage weisst jemand ob man die Odyssey Reloader einstellen, dass sie früher greift , weil des Problem bei mir ist das ich so nicht gescheid fahren kann , in normalen freecoastern sind 3 platten drinnen und in der nur eine platte und ich weiss nicht ob man die bestellen kann , kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## lennarth (26. April 2008)

das ganze autausch gedöns mach ich später,pedale,griffe,sonstwoas.


----------



## Hertener (26. April 2008)

Was das? Überwachungskamera für's Rad? Oder grad keinen Farbfilm zur Hand gehabt?


----------



## lennarth (26. April 2008)

ach sorry hab das bild nur grad schnell gemacht hier is so viel trubel los..warte...


----------



## Nachtwächter (26. April 2008)

auf jedenfall daumen hoch richtig geiles bike.
ABer sattel ist irgwie komisch , oder ist das wegen klemmen.


----------



## lennarth (26. April 2008)

ja sattel is so komisch schräg aber ich hatte bei dem ganzen firlefanz heut noch keine zeit..bin grad dabei...


----------



## Prunni (27. April 2008)

Sehr gut, schönes Rad. Jetzt kannst ja mal ne Runde zum Dirten vorbei kommen.


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (27. April 2008)

Meins wieder mit Bremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (28. April 2008)

na, der lenker ist aber einw enig zu chicago...


----------



## Son (28. April 2008)

grad an der grenze


----------



## nicusy (28. April 2008)

ne is schon zu weit vorne... aber sonst schick!


----------



## Lizard.King (28. April 2008)

noch mehr chicago


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (28. April 2008)

Kein Stück zu weit vorne, wenn ihr das meint!
Sieht auf dem Foto nur so aus.


----------



## Nellistik (28. April 2008)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> noch mehr chicago



Kurbel & Sattel passen finde ich nicht!

Is des ein WTP Frame?

Gruß N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dnoizer (29. April 2008)

Also ich finde die RNC Kurbel + Sattel und Stütze passen
ganz gut ans Rad. Mir gefällt das Bike. 
@Lizard.King: Bist mit dem Vorbau soweit zufrieden?


----------



## Lizard.King (29. April 2008)

achja dnoizer hatte mich vergessen zu melden, ist alles top, versand hat nur 2 tage gedauert, danke!

Ja ist ein wtp rahmen und zwar der millar lite v2.

Sattel kommt vielleicht mal Pivotal-Kombo, aber nur wenn ich ordentlich Gewicht spare. Die Kurbel muss schon kaputt gehen damit ich sie austausche.


----------



## Nellistik (29. April 2008)

11,20 kg


----------



## Agent Schmidt (29. April 2008)

bremskabel halterung am lenker is jetzt nich so der burner...
aber ansonsten schickes rad


----------



## chrische (29. April 2008)

> bremskabel halterung am lenker is jetzt nich so der burner...


 genau das dachte ich auch als ich das Rad gesehen hab.

Achja wieso ist denn der Sattel so hoch? Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus das du mit dem Rad Dirt fährst also kann der ja auch runter.

Aber ansonnsten haste echt ein schickes Rad!


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (29. April 2008)

Wär das Grüne Schwarz sähs geiler aus!


----------



## Hertener (29. April 2008)

> bremskabel


3D1G 



> Dirt


Yo, mit Pegs.  
scnr


----------



## chrische (29. April 2008)

Ich hatte doch extra geschrieben das er sicher NICHT Dirt fährt


----------



## Hertener (29. April 2008)

Oh, ein faux pas.


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (30. April 2008)

bin zur zeit auch bremsenlos unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (30. April 2008)

sahnig


----------



## Dnoizer (30. April 2008)

Son schrieb:


> sahnig



Und wie!!!
Aber wo sind die Pedalkappen?


----------



## Trailst4R (30. April 2008)

wasn das fürn vorbau? schickes ding auf jeden fall


----------



## gmozi (30. April 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch extra geschrieben das er sicher NICHT Dirt fährt



Und warum sollte der Sattel dan runter?


----------



## HC-Maxi (30. April 2008)

ja, schön!!


----------



## Flatpro (30. April 2008)

ich für meinen teil meinte lennylozard mit chicago


----------



## chrische (30. April 2008)

> Und warum sollte der Sattel dan runter?


Weil man ihn denn nicht für Tricks braucht, zumindest Fallen mir unmittelbar keine Streettricks ein, bei den man den Sattel Klemmen muss.
Ausserdem siehts ja einfach schöner aus wenn der Sattel 20cm hoch ist.


----------



## gmozi (30. April 2008)

Ich persönlich finds nicht schön, wenn der Sattel so extrem tief ist.
Das sieht dann imo nicht mehr wirklich nach Fahrrad aus.


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (30. April 2008)

danke danke



Dnoizer schrieb:


> Und wie!!!
> Aber wo sind die Pedalkappen?


das rot hat nicht gepasst. und bei 12 pedalen ist mir das egal ob dreck reinkommt oder nicht  



Trailst4R schrieb:


> wasn das fürn vorbau? schickes ding auf jeden fall


shadow conspiracy attack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltmeister (30. April 2008)

Ich fahr Fahrrad. 11,543 Kg, trotz dem Bleirahmen. Rahmen kommt jetz wegen meiner verletzung schon Weiß, dann müsstes passen. soll noch irgendwas geweißt werden ?!


----------



## Bernie123456789 (30. April 2008)

probier halt mit paint oder so aus was gut aussieht... due sollst dein rad aufbauen wies dir gefällt und nich wies irgendwelchen leuten im forum sagen


----------



## Lizard.King (30. April 2008)

Bitte Nicht Weiss Sieht Wunderbar Aus So


----------



## Weltmeister (30. April 2008)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> probier halt mit paint oder so aus was gut aussieht... due sollst dein rad aufbauen wies dir gefällt und nich wies irgendwelchen leuten im forum sagen


ich brauche leute die mich bewundern ;-) na ich werd mal schauen. weiß ist schon ne tolle sache sow.

bin eh grad zu faul ^^ obwohl ich nicht fahren kann :/

ahja gay vorbau wurd getauscht, gegen den gleichen apparat in schwatz


----------



## lennarth (30. April 2008)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil meinte lennylozard mit chicago


sieht aufm bild krasser aus als es ist.komm so halt damit zurecht..kann ja mal stück nach hinten machen,hast schon recht...


----------



## gmozi (30. April 2008)

Weltmeister schrieb:


> ich brauche leute die mich bewundern ;-) na ich werd mal schauen. weiß ist schon ne tolle sache sow.
> 
> bin eh grad zu faul ^^ obwohl ich nicht fahren kann :/
> 
> ahja gay vorbau wurd getauscht, gegen den gleichen apparat in schwatz



Weiß ist im Moment Trendfarbe ... würde ich schon allein aus diesem Grund NICHT nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtwächter (1. Mai 2008)

Ich bin grad schwer am überlegen welchen sattel ich mir kaufen soll.
Ich weiss nicht was besser ist und was zu nem mutiny Sinister am besten passt, eher pivotal oder regulär. Ich würde wollen das der Sattel so weit wie möglich am rahmen anliegt.  Kann mir jemand sattel vorschlagen. Ich brauch aber nicht klemmen


----------



## Weltmeister (1. Mai 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Weiß ist im Moment Trendfarbe ... würde ich schon allein aus diesem Grund NICHT nehmen.


ja nur welche würde sonst zu den felgen passen?


----------



## Stirni (1. Mai 2008)

grau


----------



## Hertener (1. Mai 2008)

blau


----------



## Lizard.King (1. Mai 2008)

schwazz wie afrikana


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. Mai 2008)

http://www.bmxtreme.co.uk/custom.html
grün wär mein vorschlag


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

Weltmeister schrieb:


> Ich fahr Fahrrad. 11,543 Kg, trotz dem Bleirahmen. Rahmen kommt jetz wegen meiner verletzung schon Weiß, dann müsstes passen. soll noch irgendwas geweißt werden ?!



Haha meins wiegt 11 kg trotz 3.3 Kg Rahmen.


----------



## nicusy (2. Mai 2008)

wasn des für ne felge vorne?


----------



## Son (2. Mai 2008)

alienation deviant


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

Hab mal die Partliste:

Gewicht: 11 kg
Baujahr: 2007

Aufbau:
Rahmen: Norco
Lenker: Fit High
Vorbau: Felt
Gabel: Norco
Steuersatz: FSA
Griffe: Odyssey Aaron Ross
Lenkerenden: PVC

Sattel: Macneil
Sattelstange: Macneil
Sattelklemme: Superkleber

Bremse: Hombre Fiesta
Bremskabel: Wethepeople
Bremshebel: Tektro

Kurbel: Norco
Kettenblatt: Macneil 25T
Kette: KMC
Pedalen: Odyssey PVC

Vorderrad:
Nabe: Odyssey Vandero 2
Speichen: FOM
Felge: Alienatian Deviant
Reifen: KHE MAC 2 Street

Nabe: Norco 9T
Speichen: No Name
Felge: Alex DM-24
Reifen: KHE MAC 1.5 Street

Modifikationen:
Sattel abgezogen , Sattelstange auf 3cm gekürzt, Rahmen gerawt, Sattelrohr gekürzt, Gabelschaft um 1cm gekürzt[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironie (2. Mai 2008)

Soooo. Nach den ganzen schicken Dingern jetzt maln Bild von meiner ollen Kiste  







Ist ein altes Haro F5. Hab zZ leider nur dieses Bild. Unkaputtbar aber dafür leider auch bissl über ~15Kg schwer.  

Gruß


----------



## thommi00 (2. Mai 2008)

alien nation deviant hat nen kumpel auch 
nur in chrom oda so

edit:
ohh ich sollte ers mal bis zum ende lesen ^^


----------



## Hertener (2. Mai 2008)

@ironie
Auch ein schöner Rücken kann entzücken.
Seitenansicht wäre aber doch schöner gewesen.


----------



## agent_steed (4. Mai 2008)

neue frühlingsfarbe- und teile.


----------



## gmozi (4. Mai 2008)

Hier mal nen bissel was "Neues" von meinem Bike.

















Was neu ist:

KCNC Sidearm Kurbel
28T Salt Sprocket
Odyssey Pedalen
HR aus Odyssey Hazard 10T + Chromfelge
Odyssey Elem Vorbau
United Squad Lenker
V U3 Bremse


----------



## RISE (4. Mai 2008)

Nur mal so zwischendurch:


----------



## lennarth (4. Mai 2008)

alle gut


----------



## Hertener (4. Mai 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> ...Odyssey...Odyssey...Odyssey...


Chic. Lass uns mal wieder fahren fahren.


----------



## Flatpro (5. Mai 2008)

agent_steed schrieb:


> neue frühlingsfarbe- und teile.



was sindn das für mörder dicke rohre beim lenker? sieht ja fast aus wie alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_steed (5. Mai 2008)

liegt an der perspektive oder so, sind nicht aussergewöhnlich dick.
ist ein fbm ape hanger btw.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## ironie (5. Mai 2008)

@[email protected]
ah wunderbar. hab schon drauf gewartet ^^
ich hatte selbst vor mir das stolen stereo zu holen. bzw. habs eventuell immer noch. auch, wenn ich absolut net verstehe, wieso du die griffe gewechselt hast: kannst du mal ein bissl was zu dem ding schreiben? 

gruß
ironie


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

ironie schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> ah wunderbar. hab schon drauf gewartet ^^
> ich hatte selbst vor mir das stolen stereo zu holen. bzw. habs eventuell immer noch. auch, wenn ich absolut net verstehe, wieso du die griffe gewechselt hast: kannst du mal ein bissl was zu dem ding schreiben?
> 
> ...


Hmm, also hab mir das mitte Januar bestellt, bis es dann da war mitte Februar. Gefahren bin ich dann echt viel bis heute. Im MÃ¤rz ist mir dann aber die Kurbel gebrochen, was zufolge hatte, dass ich nochmal 140 fÃ¼r die Hollowbits drauflegen musste. Schade eigentlich, denn dann war ich bei knapp 420â¬. DafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte ich auch n 6-Pack mit Full CrMo Rahmen und 3pc Kurbel bekommen. Sonst gefÃ¤llt mir das Teil gut, wiegt nicht allzuviel (knapp unter 12 kg mit neuer Kurbel). Werde demnÃ¤chst noch ein kleineres Kettenblatt und einen Streetreifen fÃ¼r vorne kaufen.

Zu den lila Griffen: Ich liebe Lila und wollte die einfach haben - just 4 fun


----------



## ironie (5. Mai 2008)

oh man. das ist verdammt ärgerlich. das hätte ich mal nicht gedacht. da bin ich vielleicht doch ganz froh über meine 3pc kurbel :S. wobei mans wahrscheinlich auch nicht nur darauf schieben kann. ist die frage, ob das bei anderen bikes dieser preisklasse besser ist und ob du nur verdammt pech hattest.
wie ist sie denn gebrochen? beim normalen fahren?

also das schreckt irgendwie ab :S


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

ironie schrieb:


> oh man. das ist verdammt ärgerlich. das hätte ich mal nicht gedacht. da bin ich vielleicht doch ganz froh über meine 3pc kurbel :S. wobei mans wahrscheinlich auch nicht nur darauf schieben kann. ist die frage, ob das bei anderen bikes dieser preisklasse besser ist und ob du nur verdammt pech hattest.
> wie ist sie denn gebrochen? beim normalen fahren?
> 
> also das schreckt irgendwie ab :S


Jop, einmal fett in die Pedale getreten und duch war sie..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bmxer Fabian (5. Mai 2008)

Update, Bremse is doof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Brakeless is geil   

Bilder:














Wiegen tut es 11 kg, laut Personenwaage


----------



## gmozi (5. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jop, einmal fett in die Pedale getreten und duch war sie..




Schon mal was von Garantie gehört? Unter normalen Verschleiß fällt das sicher nicht. Da hättest Du sicher die neue Kurbel günstiger bekommen .....


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Garantie gehört? Unter normalen Verschleiß fällt das sicher nicht. Da hättest Du sicher die neue Kurbel günstiger bekommen .....


Hab ich auch. Habe mit Manu von BBS telefoniert und ordentlich Rabatt bekommen.


----------



## rider is (7. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hab ich auch. Habe mit Manu von BBS telefoniert und ordentlich Rabatt bekommen.


frage: wie viel %


----------



## RISE (7. Mai 2008)

Dafür halten die Hollowbites jetzt auch länger als du lebst.


----------



## Weltmeister (7. Mai 2008)

Bmxer Fabian schrieb:


> Haha meins wiegt 11 kg trotz 3.3 Kg Rahmen.


un jetz? soll ich in die ecke und schämen?ist ja toll für dich. hätte ich auf gewicht geachtet, meinen sattel gestript,leichtere trendpedale etc. pp. geholt, wärs auch leichter gekommen. es hält und fährt. ja rahmenfarbe is so ne sache...hab meinen paintskillz altaaah mal freien lauf gelassen, weiß mit mer aquamarinen effekten sah echt gut aus.

na mal schaun woah ;D raw?


----------



## Facom (7. Mai 2008)

Fast wie von der Stange


----------



## gmozi (7. Mai 2008)

Naja, dafür aber recht hübsch anzusehen. Nur der Aufkleber mag mir nicht gefallen


----------



## L_AIR (7. Mai 2008)

nra4all xD egal trotzdem geil


----------



## lightmetal (7. Mai 2008)

Aber die Pengpeng schießt doch eine Blume.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (7. Mai 2008)

und ist außerdem der aufkleber vom people's store


----------



## Facom (7. Mai 2008)

Son schrieb:


> und ist außerdem der aufkleber vom people's store



100 punkte


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2008)

rider is schrieb:


> frage: wie viel %


Genug


----------



## Hertener (7. Mai 2008)

> ...dass ich nochmal 140 für die Hollowbits drauflegen musste.


Für 'nen Garantiefall zuviel, imo.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Für 'nen Garantiefall zuviel, imo.


Hmmmmmm egal


----------



## Nachtwächter (11. Mai 2008)

Kann man ne 10 mm Nabe also für vorne in ne 14mm gabel reintun ?


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (11. Mai 2008)

Kann man, ich fahre auch so, is aber nicht zu empfehlen, meine Dropouts sind total verbogen, deshalb kommt bald ne neue Gabel.







Hinterrad Schwarz gemacht, sowie auch die Nippel.


----------



## RISE (11. Mai 2008)

Und wozu ist das Bild jetzt gut?

PS: Es gibt Adapter.


----------



## rLr (11. Mai 2008)

hebt doch aber auch ohne Adapter oder ? 

weil rausfliegen tuts ja nicht ist ja angezogen und außerdem könnte es ja auch rausrutschen mit adapter( wenns nicht angezogen wär) also teoretisch egal um den Adapter oder täuscht meine denkweiße mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bmxer Fabian (11. Mai 2008)

Wenn du noch grosse Unterlegscheiben draufhaust, so wie bei mir, hält es schon.


----------



## Nachtwächter (11. Mai 2008)

Also kann ich das mit diesen Adaptern montieren und ich brauch keine neue gabel oder so ?

und wie viel kostn solche adapter und könnt ihr mir ne seite sagen wos die gibt ?

gibt es dabei nachteile wenn man die adapter hat.


----------



## mazocher (11. Mai 2008)

die adapter sind spezialanfertigungen, kannst sie max. 1 jahr fahren danach implodieren sie!!!!

GOOGLE hilft


----------



## L_AIR (11. Mai 2008)

über 50millionen deutsche können nicht googeln
schreich dich nicht ab, lern googeln!


----------



## l0st (11. Mai 2008)

Lern schreiben


----------



## Nachtwächter (11. Mai 2008)

Such ein vorderes Laufrad, hat noch jemand eins ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (11. Mai 2008)

jo
pi hub schwarz in odyssey hazard lite schwarz


----------



## Nachtwächter (12. Mai 2008)

hmm bräucht eher n chrom aber des laufrad gibts bei parano-garage grad neu für 60


----------



## Bampedi (12. Mai 2008)

brauch ne freundin...meine alte kam mit meinem misanthropischen fahrstil nich klar. kann da wer was machen?


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> brauch ne freundin...meine alte kam mit meinem misanthropischen fahrstil nich klar. kann da wer was machen?



Woher kennst du meine Gedanken? Bei mir leider vollkommene Realität... 

Ach und Verkaufsgeschäfte, -gesuche usw. bitte im Verkaufsforum oder mal ganz persönlich per PM klären. 
Wir wollen doch alle nicht, dass durch meinen misantrophischen Fahrstil noch weitere Trennungen folgen.


----------



## Stirni (12. Mai 2008)

hey sory altah bitte kein stress wir sind doch alle eine familie und hören rock'n'roll!


----------



## Bernie123456789 (12. Mai 2008)

ich hör aber hip hop...


----------



## Hertener (12. Mai 2008)

> ich hör aber hip hop...


Jepp, dat is rock'n'roll!


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (12. Mai 2008)

Rahmen clean, sattel getauscht, hinten neuer Reifen, weil KHE dinger ******* sind (gewebebruch..) und Plastepedalen sind auch wieder wech. Was kommt, Shadow Halflink Kettchen, Demolition Reifchen vorne, Leichte Schläuche und irgendwann später hinten noch ne Shadow Nabe, weil die Demo kapuuuutt ist.


----------



## lennarth (12. Mai 2008)

schönes ding


----------



## Stirni (12. Mai 2008)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> ich hör aber hip hop...



tja dann bis du wohl onkel josef den keiner mag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> tja dann bis du wohl onkel josef den keiner mag!



Bingo.


----------



## Weltmeister (13. Mai 2008)

Feines Rad'l

ach kevin, du bist nichtmal onkel josef und trotzdem mag dich keiner ,so nen misst aber auch


----------



## paule_p2 (13. Mai 2008)

hier mal mein rad in dirt-tauglicher ausstattung.


----------



## RISE (13. Mai 2008)

Sehr clean und die Bremse ist auch sehr schick.


----------



## L_AIR (13. Mai 2008)

der beweis das komplett schwarz noch gut aussehen kann ^^


----------



## lennarth (13. Mai 2008)

gefällt mir sehr gut,allerdings wirkt der sattel ein wenig groß...kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich an einen sattel gewöhnt bin,der ungefähr halb so groß ist wie deiner...is aber nen schickes rad


----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2008)

black ist beautifull - und wenn auf der Bremse nicht silver stehen würde, stünde da mit Sicherheit black


----------



## Stirni (13. Mai 2008)

Weltmeister schrieb:


> Feines Rad'l
> 
> ach kevin, du bist nichtmal onkel josef und trotzdem mag dich keiner ,so nen misst aber auch




hör mal unzo weiße bescheid


----------



## lightmetal (13. Mai 2008)

Die Bremse ist mal saugut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (13. Mai 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> black ist beautifull - und wenn auf der Bremse nicht silver stehen würde, stünde da mit Sicherheit black



steht auf der anderen seite


----------



## DirtJumper III (13. Mai 2008)

find jez nich das der sattel groß rüberkommt, gefällt mir, trotz einer farbe


----------



## -cedric- (15. Mai 2008)

so s3 ist verkauft... hab jetzt auf nen tierra in 20.6 gewechselt! da er nur noch in braun lieferbar war, hatte ich ihn so genommen und danach abgelaugt und mit klarlack lackiert! wer sich fragt wehsalb ich meinen s3 verkauft habe, der ist noch nie nen tierra gefahren und kennt die schönen details vom rahmen net und da ich noch ein halber spanier bin, ergänzt sich mein spanischer frame, bestens mit mir ! das gewicht liegt immernoch bei gerundeten 8400gr.


----------



## RISE (15. Mai 2008)

Sieht schick aus.


----------



## gmozi (15. Mai 2008)

Jops ... das Entlckane hat wohl prima geklappt.

Sieht echt ganz gut aus. Mich persönlich würden die Bremssockel und der komische Sattel stören. Ersteres aber am meisten.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (15. Mai 2008)

der sattel is doch einfach nur pornös
so wie das ganze rad! geilstes rad im forum wie ich finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AVE (15. Mai 2008)

hier ma meins nachm painten xDD


----------



## paule_p2 (15. Mai 2008)

Ab sofort gibts tÃ¤glich bilder von meinem rad... neuer vorbau, getauscht gegen meinen elementary und 5â¬ und die bremse ist auch wieder wegen der street credibility ab.


----------



## RISE (15. Mai 2008)

So ist ja sogar noch besser. Teile mal deinen Vorbau-, Sattel- und Farbgeschmack mit einigen anderen.


----------



## Stirni (15. Mai 2008)

In 2wochen gibts erst bilder von meinem  musste knapp 8 monate zwangspause machen...dachte ein bike lässt sich "mal eben" übern winter aufbauen undd das alte verkaufen...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (15. Mai 2008)

tja.. geschissen... paule seins ist verdammt schick


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Mai 2008)

macht einiges her


----------



## l0st (16. Mai 2008)

Echt sehr schönes Rad hast du da.


----------



## Nachtwächter (16. Mai 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> In 2wochen gibts erst bilder von meinem  musste knapp 8 monate zwangspause machen...dachte ein bike lässt sich "mal eben" übern winter aufbauen undd das alte verkaufen...



Ging mir genauso, aber mein Fahrrad habe ich nun verkauft und jetz fehlen nur noch die laufräder und dann bin ich fertig. nächste Woche kommt dann ein Bild


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (16. Mai 2008)

schÃ¶ne rÃ¤der Ã¼ber mir  



meins


----------



## Stirni (16. Mai 2008)

Nachtwächter schrieb:


> Ging mir genauso, aber mein Fahrrad habe ich nun verkauft und jetz fehlen nur noch die laufräder und dann bin ich fertig. nächste Woche kommt dann ein Bild



Bei mri hat sich die banktunte beim überweisen vertan deswegen verschiebts sichs nochmal um ne woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtwächter (17. Mai 2008)

lol das war bei mir auch mal so dann haben se mirn brief geschrieben...

ist jemand dieses jahr ,jemand mellowpark dabei ? letzes mal.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (17. Mai 2008)

Soo jetz mit Demolition Reifen vorne, Leichte Schläuche, Ruben griffe und Shadow Kette. Wheight, umme 11kg.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (17. Mai 2008)

bis auf den traktorreifen n schönes rad... ich geh feiern


----------



## L_AIR (18. Mai 2008)

ich find den "traktorreifen" geil


----------



## derFisch (18. Mai 2008)

neuer lenker, vorbau, reifen und bremsgesocks. und pegs sind dran.


----------



## .nOx (18. Mai 2008)

wie ist denn der vorbau?


----------



## derFisch (18. Mai 2008)

hab bisher nix zu meckern. ist leicht, klemmt gut und sieht gut aus. netterweise sind auchn paar spacer beigelegt und er ist vergleichsweise günstig.


----------



## ironie (18. Mai 2008)

oh da fährt auch jemand leftside  
schickes rad
sattel ist geschmackssache ;-)


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (18. Mai 2008)

find das rad von ReKiB_Soloú schon gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (19. Mai 2008)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Soo jetz mit Demolition Reifen vorne, Leichte Schläuche, Ruben griffe und Shadow Kette. Wheight, umme 11kg.



Für mich siehts so aus, als hätte der Lenker links schon gelitten .... nach unten verbogen?


----------



## Schenz (21. Mai 2008)

Kurbel,Pedale und VrReifen werden bald erneuert....
...verkaufe abgebildete Salt Kurbel-siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## Dapperillo (21. Mai 2008)

Nicht grade das beste aber bis jetzt hatt ich noch keine probleme damit


----------



## mazocher (22. Mai 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Mai 2008)

find den vorbau samt farbe toll..


----------



## Pulle666 (22. Mai 2008)

der vorbau sieht mit spacern arg komisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtwächter (23. Mai 2008)

also vorbau schaut vielleicht gut aus. aber ich finde der fährt sich nicht gut weil man dann so tief ist und dann noch ohne SPacer ist das extrem ********... und das Fahrrad von SchenZ, kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist das sehr klein


----------



## Stirni (23. Mai 2008)

maßstab 1:20


----------



## Trailst4R (23. Mai 2008)

dumdidum


----------



## Son (23. Mai 2008)

sehr geil! und bald mit bremse?


----------



## Benh00re (23. Mai 2008)

fit eccd + fit dl seatpost neu
weisse flybremse und schwarzes odsy kabel liegen hier
hab leider keinen schimmer von bremsen einstellen
profile acoustic stem in aqua sollte morgen per post kommen
pegs kommen noch ab
brakeless ohne pegs sinds 10.5kg
(falls ihr euch fragt was das für bänder da sind am oberrohr ... die sind nachher fürs bremskabel !)


----------



## chrische (23. Mai 2008)

echt tolles Rad!


----------



## paule_p2 (23. Mai 2008)

taugt.


----------



## Son (23. Mai 2008)

nice booze


----------



## Bampedi (23. Mai 2008)

Son schrieb:


> sehr geil! und bald mit bremse?



jo


----------



## Trailst4R (23. Mai 2008)

jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazocher (23. Mai 2008)




----------



## BMXdriver (23. Mai 2008)

wenn de den profile vorbau irgendwann tauschen solltest wenn de den bekomst..würde dir nen fit s3 vorbau und 15 oder 20euro geben..


----------



## RISE (23. Mai 2008)

Entschuldigung, aber an welchem Rad ist ein Profile Vorbau? 
Einer der beiden Profile Vorbauten war sowieso ziemlicher Müll.


----------



## paule_p2 (24. Mai 2008)

Benh00re schrieb:


> http://s7.directupload.net/images/080523/t3daljpj.jpg
> http://s5.directupload.net/images/080523/qie8jikk.jpg
> fit eccd + fit dl seatpost neu
> weisse flybremse und schwarzes odsy kabel liegen hier
> ...




lesen lieber rise.


----------



## RISE (24. Mai 2008)

Ach, das ist überschätzt. Handeln ist angesagt.
Außerdem dachte ich, dass das Teil schon längst dran ist.


----------



## Dnoizer (25. Mai 2008)

Hinten ist ne Odyssey Hazard Limited Neon-gelb und
vorne meine alte weiße, nur in neon-gelb lackiert. Ebola:




Und nein, die Bremsflanke bremst sich nich ab, da eine transparente Folie drüber
ist.


----------



## lennarth (25. Mai 2008)

ist geil,aber mich stören jetzt irgendwie die weißen teile..


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2008)

Zu der Folie wüsste ich gerne mehr zwecks Haltbarkeit usw.

Schönes Rad.


----------



## paule_p2 (25. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zu der Folie wüsste ich gerne mehr zwecks Haltbarkeit usw.




mich würde die bremsleistung intressieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (25. Mai 2008)

und wie du die da druff bekommen hast


----------



## King Jens one (25. Mai 2008)

hab nen bissl was verändert





wiegt jetzt nur noch 10,3kg!


----------



## lennarth (25. Mai 2008)

geil!


----------



## RISE (25. Mai 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad, langsam gefällt mir sogar die Gabel.


----------



## Pulle666 (25. Mai 2008)

mir auch...
ärgert mcih selber


----------



## Dnoizer (26. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zu der Folie wüsste ich gerne mehr zwecks Haltbarkeit usw.





paule_p2 schrieb:


> mich würde die bremsleistung intressieren.



Zu beidem kann ich jetzt schon sagen, daß es funktioniert.
Die Bremsleistung geht gut klar und die Folie hält auch bis jetzt.
Nur bei den Bremsbelägen kann man zusehen, wie sie sich
abnutzen. Werd heut Abend einmal meine schwarzen und somit
härteren Beläge dranschrauben, vielleicht halten die besser,
nur befürchte ich, daß die Bremsleistung stiften geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (26. Mai 2008)

Ja aber erzähl doch mal... was ist das für Folie? Wie wird sie aufgebracht?


----------



## Dnoizer (26. Mai 2008)

Ist eine transparente Folie von Mactac. Hab diese in Streifen ( 1,5cm x 135cm ) geschnitten und aufgeklebt. Ist ne leichte fummelarbeit,
weil man die Folienstreifen in den radius der Felge ziehen muss.
Aber es geht, denn die Folie ist von sich aus elastisch und man muss
sie nicht unbedingt mit dem Fön warm machen, um sie in eine
rundung zu ziehen. Aber wie gesagt, es geht gut auf die Beläge.


----------



## lightmetal (26. Mai 2008)

Und am Stoß der einzelnen Folien gibt es auch keine Probleme? Verrückt Idee. Respekt. Wie lang ist die Folie bisher dran?


----------



## Benh00re (26. Mai 2008)

2 sehr schöne fahrräder und transparente bremsbacken wären auch ne idee für weniger abgebremster felgenfarbe ... je weicher die backen ... desto weniger oder ?
aber das mit der folie ... machma n check oida ! 
sag nach 2wochen wad is !


----------



## Dnoizer (26. Mai 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Und am Stoß der einzelnen Folien gibt es auch keine Probleme? Verrückt Idee. Respekt. Wie lang ist die Folie bisher dran?



Also die Folie ist in einem Stück bzw. es ist auf jeder Seite der Felge
ein Streifen drauf. Die beiden Enden, die wenn man einmal um eine
Bremsflanke rum ist, sind nicht auf Stoß, sondern überlappen um 3mm.
Hab aber an die Laufrichtung gedacht, damit die Bremsbeläge nicht
in die leichte "kante" reinlaufen und vielleicht die Folie wegschieben könnten. Hab die Folie übrigens seit dem Wochenende drauf.

@Benh00re: Hatte bis vorhin die weißen Beläge drauf, die auch weich
sind, nur war der Abrieb an den Belägen sehr stark und ich hab
dann einmal die schwarzen drangeschraubt und die Bremsleistung
ist gut und der starke Abrieb ist weg. Werd morgen einmal unseren
Händler anrufen und mich einmal nach einer etwas dickeren Folie
erkundigen, da eine Folie sich mit der Zeit auch abnutzt.

Werd auf alle Fälle in 2 Wochen einmal berichten, denn wenn das
funktioniert, dann wäre das echt einmal eine coole Lösung.


----------



## gmozi (28. Mai 2008)

Respekt für die coole Idee. Bin mal gespannt wies auf Dauer hält.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (30. Mai 2008)

@ Dnoizer, find das Rad richtig hübsch.

Hier malwieder en Update, wieder 2 KHE reifen, neues Kink Kettenblatt und Bremse ab. Jetzt gute 10kg.











Kommen noch Laufrädern neu ^^


----------



## Benh00re (30. Mai 2008)

moppede ist komplett oida
derbe am reinzimmern das teil alla


----------



## Stirni (30. Mai 2008)

fettes mobil


----------



## Bampedi (30. Mai 2008)

affenwagen geht ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (31. Mai 2008)

göttlich... dieser sticker is einfach hammer!!... woher?


----------



## Dnoizer (31. Mai 2008)

Schmeggt aller


----------



## l0st (31. Mai 2008)

> göttlich... dieser sticker is einfach hammer!!... woher?



Der ist da von Anfang an drauf.


----------



## RISE (31. Mai 2008)

Eben. Ansonsten höchstens mal bei der Alkohol- und Tabaklobby anfragen. Die schicken dir 30000 Stück für den Wahlkampf.


----------



## Bampedi (31. Mai 2008)

wahlkampf zur wahl zum...was??


----------



## RISE (31. Mai 2008)

Genderbeauftragten.


----------



## gmozi (31. Mai 2008)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage, und denke nicht, dass sich dafür nen xtra Topic lohnt. Hab ne Odyssey Hazard Cassete Nabe mit 10T Driver. Würde gerne mal wissen, welche Driver dazu kompatibel sind, für den Fall, dass ich da mal was austauschen muss.


----------



## Son (31. Mai 2008)

neuer vorbau
11,2 kg








quali ist bescheiden


----------



## Benh00re (31. Mai 2008)

@qmozi : ja generix,profile stellt welche her,kink ... etc.
@son : der mutiny vorbau sah auf den bildern so heiss aus und jetzt so in wirklichkeit iwie nicht so berauschen ... ist die kurze version oder ?
trotzdem zieh fett, dein rad is lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (31. Mai 2008)

danke 
ne das ist die längere version, wobei man 3mm unterschied eh kaum sieht


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. Mai 2008)

karamell die 2 letzten


----------



## RISE (31. Mai 2008)

Vorbau ist schick, aber der Colony Sattel ist eher solala. Trotzdem schickes Rad.


----------



## L_AIR (2. Juni 2008)

so Hi-Ten, 14kg und Industrielager waren gestern ^^


----------



## BMXdriver (2. Juni 2008)

mein mobil...net so tolles bild..bessere bilder folgen!


----------



## SeeeB (2. Juni 2008)

@L_Air: Stolen Heist oda? Sieht in echt viel geiler aus als auf den Katalog bildern  Wie fährts sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (2. Juni 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> aber der Colony Sattel ist eher solala.



shadow hat ja jetzt auch pivotal sättel, also mal schauen


----------



## L_AIR (3. Juni 2008)

SeeeB schrieb:


> @L_Air: Stolen Heist oda? Sieht in echt viel geiler aus als auf den Katalog bildern  Wie fährts sich?




geil   

nagut hatte bisher noch keinen ordentlichen Vergleich, nur halt das alte Felt Ethic


----------



## simflex (4. Juni 2008)

sattel wird heute schwarz.


----------



## .nOx (6. Juni 2008)

Frame: Sunday V1 21"
Fork: Salt --> McNeil Blazer ist auf dem Weg
Bar: S&M Berringer
Stem: KHE Horst
Grips: Shadow Lil'Dirty
Headset: FSA
Seatpost: 1664 Stummel
Seat: Odyssey Aitken
Front Rim: Eastern --> Alex 303 liegt hier
Front Hub: Eastern --> Proper auf dem Weg
Front Tire: KHE Dirt 2.0
Rear Rim: Alex Supra G
Rear Hub: KHE Die Hure 9t
Rear Tire: KHE Park 1.5
Crank: Fit
Pedals: Wellgo MG
Sprocket: Fourius Tornado 25t
Chain: KHE Pro Halflink Chain
Brakes: / --> Odyssey EVO 2
Brakelevelers: / --> Odyssey Medium liegt schon bereit
Brakepads: /
Cables: / --> Shadow Linear ist auf dem Weg
Gyro: /
Pegs: /


----------



## mazocher (6. Juni 2008)

schnicke bis auf die farbe der griffe aber das is geschmackssache


----------



## L_AIR (6. Juni 2008)

crankless  so kann man auch gewicht sparen  

nicht mein geschmack: 
aitken sattel
2khe reifen
vorbau
halbabgeschliffene vorderfelge
pedale  nein spaß ^^
farben
und verstärkung am rahmen

ansonsten ganz schick


----------



## .nOx (6. Juni 2008)

L_AIR schrieb:


> und verstärkung am rahmen



alter das ist ohne doch kein sunday mehr


----------



## RISE (7. Juni 2008)

Der Aitken Sattel sieht -wenn man ihn mal in der Hand hat- viel schöner aus als auf Bildern. 
Ansonsten hat das Ding echt Potential. Versau es jetzt aber nicht mit bunten Felgen.


----------



## .nOx (7. Juni 2008)

Nee keine bunten Felgen, soll alles schwarz bleiben
Vorne Rhyno Lite mit Proper Nabe
Hinten Rhyno Lite mit Proper Nabe
Nippel, Speichen, Felgen und Nabe alles schwarz


Mehr Bilder gibt es in der Galerie


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (7. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (7. Juni 2008)

Richtig fett! 
nur die Griffe und der Vorbau sind nicht so der burner
hast du den Rahmen selber Clear gemacht und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (7. Juni 2008)

Danke, hab ihn mit Schleifpapier und Bohrmascinenaufsatzt clear gemacht.


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. Juni 2008)

sattelstütze ist schon was feines


----------



## gmozi (7. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir kein Stück das Mopped


----------



## Stirni (7. Juni 2008)

Vorgeschmack!
Aufkleber kommen noch ab!
Naben + HR-Felge und sattel kommen am montag sowie noch bremskabel,bremsklötze und sowas die woche darauf!












Superstar Light My Fire Frame matt-grau 20.8" TT
MacNeil Blazer fork black
United Squad bar black 7.5"
Odyssey monolever small black
S&M redneck stem black
S&M logo grips
FIT dl. seatpost black
Odyssey EVO 2 brake black







Tioga FS 100
Superstar PIMP DISC 23T black
Flybikes rim black 36°
WTP royal crank CrMo axle black 
Sun RIngle ZuZu pedals


----------



## Bampedi (7. Juni 2008)

jetz müsst ich auch ma wieder ein bmx aufbauen...

aber wird jut.


----------



## Hertener (7. Juni 2008)

> Gefällt mir kein Stück das Mopped


ack - Ghetto-Style ist das eine, aber verunstalten was ganz anderes.


----------



## Bampedi (7. Juni 2008)

ghetto-style? was is das denn?
verunstaltet? wo?

hä? also bmxer sind mir langsam zu abgespaced.


----------



## lennarth (7. Juni 2008)

ich find alle fahrräder auf der seite toll.am tollsten ist aber das silberne ghettorad<3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## royoll (8. Juni 2008)

(bmxer sind mir langsam zu abgespaced)


ist nur wen die zu hip hop


----------



## gmozi (8. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> Vorgeschmack!
> Aufkleber kommen noch ab!
> Naben + HR-Felge und sattel kommen am montag sowie noch bremskabel,bremsklötze und sowas die woche darauf!
> 
> ...



Wird sicher nen cooles Geschoss. Den Rahmen bin ich auch schon mal probegerollt bei einem Freund. Kann was!

Es gibt glaube ich nichts ätzenderes, als auf bestellte Parts warten zu müssen


----------



## Stirni (8. Juni 2008)

ohja 
 vor allem wenn du samstag nen brief vom zoll kriegst ,wodrin steht das du die dinger abholen kannst und dann blickst du das diese komischen beamten samstags lange schlafen statt zu arbeiten...


----------



## Son (9. Juni 2008)

neuer lenker


----------



## gmozi (9. Juni 2008)

Sieht ziemlich breit und groß aus der Lenker. Was issen das fürn Teil?


----------



## Son (9. Juni 2008)

wtp helium magnum, der is 8.2" hoch und 28.14" breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (9. Juni 2008)

das hässliche topbolt muss noch weg und plastikpedale weil diese ******* sind und dann find ichs eigentlich ganz toll.


----------



## gmozi (9. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> ohja
> vor allem wenn du samstag nen brief vom zoll kriegst ,wodrin steht das du die dinger abholen kannst und dann blickst du das diese komischen beamten samstags lange schlafen statt zu arbeiten...



Örgs .. heute Paket bekommen, falsche Felge drin *lol* Dann direkt ne Supra B bestellt bei G&S ...

Ich würd mir das eventuell mit den Rahmenaufklebern überlegen.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die "Light my Fire" Sticker echt schön.


----------



## HI_VOL (9. Juni 2008)

den aufkleber find ich auch ganz schön nur passt der nach meiner meinung nicht zu der farbe :/ aber es ist dein rad es mus ja dir gefallen und nicht mir


----------



## .nOx (9. Juni 2008)

jaja sowas kenn ich, nur mit schuhen
wobei es schon erstaunlich ist was für eine motivation die an den tag legen, echt schlimm in so zollämtern


----------



## RISE (9. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> <3



Drei kleine Anmerkungen zum Text:

1. Ich bestell immer bei Parano Garage. 
2. Muss der Mann freitags länger arbeiten als ich Uni hab. 
3. Sind in der Bestellung evtl Thomson Vorbauten enthalten, die du nicht brauchst?


----------



## Bampedi (9. Juni 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Thompson Vorbauten



was ist das genau?

aber ich antworte mal: nein, die sind zu ugly.


----------



## RISE (9. Juni 2008)

Für mich der schönste BMX Vorbau, den es gibt. Mir fällt grade auch auf, dass Uni am FReitag eigentlich auch eine Frechheit ist...


----------



## fashizzel (9. Juni 2008)

lieber bmx moderator, du verwechselst deine lieblingswaffenfirma mit deiner lieblingsvorbaufirma.


----------



## RISE (9. Juni 2008)

Ich wohne hier in der Innenstadt und hab deshalb nicht so das Waffenknowledge. Habs ausgebessert Klugshizzler


----------



## fashizzel (9. Juni 2008)

ja wollte nur helfen, nicht dass du dann enttäuscht bist wenn auf dem vorbau nur thomson steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (10. Juni 2008)

vllt solltest du nicht verkennen, dass das aber beamte sind, du nich...nehm ich mal an.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (10. Juni 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> vllt solltest du nicht verkennen, dass das aber beamte sind, du nich...nehm ich mal an.



Wie war das, ich bin Beamter - da zählt die Anwesenheit, nicht die geleistete Arbeit..


----------



## WaldChiller (10. Juni 2008)

GhettoKING BIKE


----------



## .nOx (10. Juni 2008)

uiui sehr fein


----------



## Stirni (10. Juni 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Drei kleine Anmerkungen zum Text:
> 
> 1. Ich bestell immer bei Parano Garage.
> 2. Muss der Mann freitags länger arbeiten als ich Uni hab.
> 3. Sind in der Bestellung evtl Thomson Vorbauten enthalten, die du nicht brauchst?



1) Vernünftig!ich auch nur hab ich ein wenig bei meiner Bestellung gespart.
2) ...
3) Keine Vorbauten enthalten  falls ich bestellt hätte,hätt ich dich aber gefragt  vll in 1-2 monaten 

HAITAITAI meine sachen sind da! und jetz stell ich noch bilder rein *proll*

Sattel:
S&M thin seat








Felge:
G-sport




Naben:
Profile mini race blau mit 8T driver 
sorry für unscharf


----------



## Benh00re (11. Juni 2008)

aha wayne ?


----------



## Stirni (11. Juni 2008)

mich

ich muss zeigen was ich hab ansonsten geh ich sozial vor die Hunde


----------



## .nOx (11. Juni 2008)

der sattel ist sehr geil, hat aber 9mm rails...was für eine stütze brauch man da?
der rest ist auch sehr cool


----------



## Stirni (11. Juni 2008)

nöp 8mm crmo rails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (12. Juni 2008)

der sattel fetzt echt mal - ok die naben und die felge auch


----------



## WaldChiller (12. Juni 2008)

Wer Profile Naben kauft hat echt zu viel money am Start.


----------



## Stirni (12. Juni 2008)

oder ist sehr schlau


----------



## paule_p2 (12. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> oder ist sehr schlau



und hat eventuell auch ein kleines Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit, post bilder von deinem Rad oder lass es. Für neu gekaufte Teile gibts nen eigenen thread, was du auch bestimmt weißt.


----------



## wannabe (13. Juni 2008)

muss jetzt mal mein mopped in szene setzen, da das arme dingens kaum noch auslauf bekommt


----------



## derFisch (14. Juni 2008)

schön! würd ich so mit losfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (14. Juni 2008)

> schön! würd ich so mit losfahren!


Jepp, ack. Aber irgendwie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...dieser Sattel...


----------



## Trailst4R (14. Juni 2008)

läuft  
das aufm oberrohr is geil


----------



## wannabe (14. Juni 2008)

hehe, aber der sattel ist erfüllt seinen nutzen  rar rar


----------



## LoamDiver (14. Juni 2008)

shitt


----------



## Agent Schmidt (14. Juni 2008)

'
Woah geil! Partlist wäre schön 
Was isn das für ne VRNabe und VRFelge...sehr schick 
und keineswegs shit


----------



## Son (14. Juni 2008)

sollte beides von proper sein


----------



## l0st (14. Juni 2008)

Proper

â¬:Ja.


----------



## Son (14. Juni 2008)

hiihi


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2008)

Allerdings die 07er Proper, die denke ich mal nicht mehr zu haben ist.


----------



## HC-Maxi (14. Juni 2008)

wannabe schrieb:


>



seeeeehhhr sehr schön!!!!1 das Design is auch echt geil, gibts das so zu kaufen, oder is das selbst gaymacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (14. Juni 2008)

selbst jemacht, verkauf ich dir aber gerne


----------



## HC-Maxi (14. Juni 2008)

ne du danke, hab grad in was 24 zölliges investiert... mir den 20 komm ich irgendwie nicht zurecht und meine handgelenke schreien nach ner federung :-/


----------



## Marzokka (14. Juni 2008)

Neu ist Felge vorne von Odyssey uuund Rahmen abgebeizt und Klarlack ruff!


----------



## wannabe (15. Juni 2008)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> ne du danke, hab grad in was 24 zölliges investiert... mir den 20 komm ich irgendwie nicht zurecht und meine handgelenke schreien nach ner federung :-/



naja meinte jetzt auch eher das design


----------



## LoamDiver (15. Juni 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Allerdings die 07er Proper, die denke ich mal nicht mehr zu haben ist.



right, war die letzte die manu noch besorgen konnte!! 
Partliste :
Subrosa Pandora
Gabel Verde 850 
Kurbel Demolition Medial 
Steuersatz internal 
Lenker Fit Skyhigh 
Vorbau Odyssey V3
Griffe Animal 
Felge VR Proper
Felge HR Ody. 7ka 
Nabe HR Proper 
Nabe VR Proper 
Speichen FOM 
Schläuche Schwalbe 
Pedale Odyssey Twisted 
Mäntel Park Mac 2/1.5 
HR Bremse Evo II
Kette halflink hollow pins
Sattel Mcnail sl 
Stütze Stump Gekürzt 
Klemme Proper
Kettenblatt Super starpimp
Bremshebel Ody Small
Lager Mid BB 
Bresmkabel Linear slic
Gewicht so knappe 9,5 kg bissl drunter


----------



## Ch4rMiN (15. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein neues rädchen, leider kein Stativ zur Hand gehabt, deshalb etwas unscharf.
mache demnächst nen paar bessere wenns wetter besser wird


----------



## LoamDiver (15. Juni 2008)

schön un soo , was wiegts ??


----------



## Ch4rMiN (15. Juni 2008)

also ohne bremse genau 9.5kg mit  noch net genau gewogen


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (15. Juni 2008)

Sehr schnieke! Vorbau gefällt mir nich so! 
Is das n Kink Relief?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ch4rMiN (15. Juni 2008)

jop isses, also optisch find ich den top, über die klemmtechnik kann man sich streiten  ich find se völlig beschissen da es sau schwer ist alleine alles festzuhalten und festzuschrauben ...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (15. Juni 2008)

Ja vorallem weiß man nie wann man aufhören soll mit schrauben xD
Man könnt immer noch n stückchen..aber naja 
sehr schickes gerät


----------



## chrische (15. Juni 2008)

Sehr sehr schickes rad  

Bitte nicht übel nehmen aber fährst du mit dem Rad auch schaut aus wie noch nie gefahren!


----------



## Ch4rMiN (15. Juni 2008)

gestern erst fertig geworden und bei dem schlechten wetter nur etwas inner garage gerollt 
sobald es wieder trocken ist gehts raus


----------



## gmozi (15. Juni 2008)

Kann mir mal gerade jemand nen Tip geben, wo ich Bilder von älteren Rahmen der Marke Eastern finde? Am besten halt als Katalog.


----------



## Stirni (18. Juni 2008)

jaja ich weiß vorbauschrauben....
Gewicht weiß ich nich so ganz schätze es mit bremse auf 10,8 rum...muss ich ma wiegen
Bremse folgt!

Partlist:
Rahmen:       Superstar LIGHTMYFIRE 20.8 mattgrau                               
Gabel:        Macneil Blazer Fork schwarz 
Lenker:       United Squad   bar schwarz 7.5
Vorbau:       S&M redneck XLT schwarz
Steuersatz:   FSA integrated headset schwarz 
Kurbel:       WTP royal crank in schwarz 
Kettenblatt:  Superstar PIMP disc  23T 
Pedale:       Sun Ringle ZuZu Pedal
--Laufräder:
-Vorne:  
Nabe:         Profile mini blau 36° race axle
Felge:        Flybikes Schwarz 36°
Speichen:    demolition schwarz
Reifen:       Tioga FS100                                              
-Hinten: 
Felge:        G-Sport ribcage schwarz 36°                                  
Nabe:         Profile mini Cassette Hub in blau36° und 8T race axle                     
Speichen:     demolition schwarz
Reifen:       Tioga FS100
Sattel:       S&M slim seat
Sattelstange: fit dl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (18. Juni 2008)

Richtig geil! Würde ich so auch nehmen. Und sieht ohne die Aufkleber tatsächlich besser ( schlichter ) aus!


----------



## Stirni (18. Juni 2008)

hätten auch nich so gut gepasst denke ich.
ich hatte sie kurz drauf,hab mich 3m weiter weg gestellt und gedacht "hmm so schlecht...ach was runter damit"


----------



## RISE (18. Juni 2008)

Sieht schick aus. Die Farbkombi gefällt gut, wobei ich die Naben noch in konservativem schwarz genommen hätte. 
Fehlt nur noch der Thom(p)son (  ) Vorbau. Erlaube mir noch eine Frage, die doof klingt: warum "nur" ein 7.5" Lenker?


----------



## .nOx (18. Juni 2008)

ich war schon gepsannt wie es aussieht am ende...hast mich nicht enttäuscht


----------



## Stirni (18. Juni 2008)

Mag die Fahreigenschaft nich von hohen und breiten lenkern bzw. 1 von beidem.Ich hab ein Herz für Stummel 

danke fürs lob !


----------



## Agent Schmidt (18. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> blabla...Ich hab ein Herz für Stummel blabla...



Räusper      spaß 
schickes teil


----------



## Stirni (19. Juni 2008)

Das mit Stummeln gilt nur fürs Fahrrad


----------



## Trailst4R (19. Juni 2008)

gutes rad !


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. Juni 2008)

gar nicht mal unschön..


----------



## Stirni (19. Juni 2008)

danke an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (20. Juni 2008)

Frame: Sunday V1 21"
Fork: McNeil Blazer
Bar: S&M Berringer (nun schwarz lackiert)
Stem: KHE Horst
Grips: Shadow Lil'Dirty
Headset: FSA
Seatpost: 1664 Stummel
Seat: Odyssey Aitken
Front Rim: Shadow Stun
Front Hub: Proper
Front Tire: Fit F.A.F Kevlar 2.1
Rear Rim: Alex Supra G
Rear Hub: KHE Die Hure 9t
Rear Tire: Fit F.A.F Kevlar 2.1
Crank: Fit
Pedals: Wellgo MG
Sprocket: Fourius Tornado 25t
Chain: KHE Pro Halflink Chain
Brakes: Odyssey EVO 2
Brakelevelers: Odyssey Medium
Brakepads: Odyssey
Cables: Shadow Linear
Gyro: /
Pegs: /

Gewicht: 10kg laut Personenwaage was ich nicht glaube

So jetzt erstmal die Finale Version mit neuen Bildern, die alten haben dem Rad nicht so geschmeichelt


----------



## RISE (20. Juni 2008)

Wie ich sehe, hast du das Bremsensetup doch noch gut hinbekommen. Ist ein wirklich sehr schönes Rad geworden. Das Bremskabel könnte man noch etwas kürzen, aber sonst ist es sehr stimmig und clean.


----------



## lennarth (20. Juni 2008)

das ist ein sehr sehr schönes fahrrad<3


----------



## Stirni (20. Juni 2008)

kannst vll en bild von der bremse ma machen?insbesondere von dem stück wo das kabel in die bremskabel geht?krieg das bei meiner evo nich hin mit dem einbau !?


----------



## BMXdriver (21. Juni 2008)

du kannst keine bremse einbauen???.,..wow..das ist ja mal lustig


----------



## Bampedi (21. Juni 2008)

ja hab mich vor lachen fast bekackt...


----------



## RISE (21. Juni 2008)

Nach den ganzen Themen, die Bremsen betreffen, kann das scheinbar fast niemand.


----------



## Bampedi (21. Juni 2008)

aber das is auch nichts neues.
wieso sollten sonst alle brakeless fahrn? tztztz...


----------



## .nOx (21. Juni 2008)

jaja bremsen sind schon so neh sache....aber wenn mal einmal weiß wie es richtig geht dann fluppt es gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (21. Juni 2008)

hab nurn mieses problem.
der eine bremsarm spannt sich zur felge der andere ganz normal nach aussen 
aber da jemand nettes mir schon den tip gegeben hat damit das ganze funzt,isse heute oder morgen dran


----------



## l0st (21. Juni 2008)

Dann halt mal dagegen beim anziehen der Schraube beim nach innen spannenden Bremsarm...


----------



## Stirni (21. Juni 2008)

eben das werd ich tuen


----------



## crmo_basher (21. Juni 2008)

hatte´n paar parts umgebaut...hier die bilder...hinten ist jetzt auch wiedah n mac street drauf...brauchte an dem tag nur´n bissi mehr traktion und hab meinen alten kenda aufgesetzt


----------



## Schmunsie (21. Juni 2008)

Ohne Bremse 10,1Kg. Neuer Sattel und Stütze und Vorbau kommen noch neu. Dann vielleicht unter 10


----------



## lennarth (21. Juni 2008)

das ist eines der schönsten räder überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe (21. Juni 2008)

kette ist aktuell ganz kurios gebrochen, deswegen nicht auf dem bild zu sehen


----------



## Hertener (21. Juni 2008)

Ja, ja, wieder Sattel, ne? 
Aber ansonsten sehr hübsch gelackt.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (22. Juni 2008)

fahrt ihr eigentlich auch mit euren rädern? oder stehn die nur rum und werden ab und zu mit neuen parts ausgestattet um dann ein foto vom tollen aber offenbar nie gebrauchten rad zu machen^^


----------



## .nOx (22. Juni 2008)

nö warum sollte ich mit meinem rad fahren?


----------



## wannabe (22. Juni 2008)

also meinem rad sieht mans aus der nähe schon an, und neue parts hats schon seit weihnachten nicht mehr gesehen hrhrhr nur farbe


----------



## gmozi (22. Juni 2008)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> fahrt ihr eigentlich auch mit euren rädern? oder stehn die nur rum und werden ab und zu mit neuen parts ausgestattet um dann ein foto vom tollen aber offenbar nie gebrauchten rad zu machen^^



Nur weil man seit Bike auch gebraucht, muss es ja nicht auch ge oder verbraucht aussehen. Ein wenig Pflege tut dem 4130 immer gut ;-)

Mein Rad ist eigentlich immer relativ sauber, allerdings lassen sich Kratzer und Macken ja nicht vermeiden, diese kann man aber eventuell ausbessern oder säubern ...


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (22. Juni 2008)




----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Juni 2008)

clean und somit gut!


----------



## .nOx (22. Juni 2008)

so sexy


----------



## chrische (22. Juni 2008)

bissle Farblos wie meins auch zur Zeit aber dennoch sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie123456789 (22. Juni 2008)

naja die reifen sehn halt so aus als wärn sie extra abgewaschen worden vor dem "fotoshoot"... was bringts mir wenn das auf dem foto toll aussieht aber in wirklichkeit so wies beim fahren aussieht total hässlich is


----------



## Hertener (22. Juni 2008)

Yo, dachte ich auch gerade: Wie meines!


----------



## dangerous.dan1 (22. Juni 2008)

mein fahrrad wird so gefahren. nur da ich nur street fahre wird's halt nicht sehr dreckig.


----------



## gmozi (22. Juni 2008)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> naja die reifen sehn halt so aus als wärn sie extra abgewaschen worden vor dem "fotoshoot"... was bringts mir wenn das auf dem foto toll aussieht aber in wirklichkeit so wies beim fahren aussieht total hässlich is



Wenn Du zum Fotografen gehst, um Bilder von Dir machen zu lassen, gehst Du da auch unrasiert und mit ungewaschenen Haaren hin?

Hier gehts ja darum die Bikes zu *zeigen* und da sollten die imo so gut wie möglich aussehen, sprich auch sauber sein.

In dem Topic "Bilder von Euch auf 20 Zoll" sind die Bikes ja in gebrauch. Da ist zumindest mir das egal wie sie aussehen.


----------



## gmozi (24. Juni 2008)

Sooo mal ein wenig Neues hier aus Essen ;-)








Das Bike meines Schatzis. Eastern Bikes Foetus gepaart mit Teilen eines Specialized Fuse BMX.
Bestellt sind noch KHE Mac Reifen und Odyssey Plast Pedalen. Dann kommt auch das neue Eigenbau VR dran. Gesamtgewicht dann: *11,5kg* Preis: ca.*200 â¬* 
Allerdings sind die TrialbelÃ¤ge auf der Rhyno Lite ebenso extrem am quietschen, wie auf meiner Alex Supra-B Pro. Die Bremsleistung ist aber der Hammer!!

Und meins quasi fertig.









Neu ist:
HR Felge: Alex Supra-B Pro ( Dank an *G&S* fÃ¼r den superschnellen Versand und den guten Preis  )
KHE Reifen. Vorne MAC 2 Dirt, hinten MAC 2 Street. ( Danke an *l0st* hier ausm Forum )

Gesamtgewicht: 11,9xx also blah 12kg.

Nach dem Sommer kommt nen *Colony MVP* Rahmen und ne *Colony MVP2* Gabel ins Haus. Dann sind es nur noch 10,7kg ...


----------



## wannabe (24. Juni 2008)

sofa!


----------



## ChristophK (24. Juni 2008)

das gewicht beim mcneil halte ich für utopisch. wie auch immer. der sattel und seine position gehören verboten.


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (24. Juni 2008)

... und eigentlich wollt ich nur was fragen:

Hat sich schon wer die Subrosa Pandora Gabel gekauft und kann mir sagen
ob da diese Zeichnungen drauf nur aufgeklebt sind oder aufgemalt? Will die
Gabel haben, aber halt ohne dieses Zeug drauf.

Danke : D


----------



## paule_p2 (24. Juni 2008)

ich behaupte mal das die decals zu 99,9% wie bei allen andern gabeln auch nur aufgeklebt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (24. Juni 2008)

Die neuen Shadow Ketten sind soo geil


----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2008)

dem gmozi seins is geil und das etwas weiter über mir auch!

Meins nun im Endstadium:
Bremskabel sieht länger aus als es ist!










Und das Eastern Bikes Ace of Spades 08 meiner Freundin:


----------



## Benh00re (24. Juni 2008)

omg oida, geht ihr immer beisammen optik ridah'n ?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (24. Juni 2008)

Bremsen die schwarzen Beläge überhaupt auf der schwarzen (nicht chrom) Felge 
Hab nämlich ne Hombre (okay nicht gut aber...) mit den LAchsfarbenen auf ner 
Demolition Zero und bremst ohne Haarspray/Spiritous richtig schlecht.


----------



## gmozi (24. Juni 2008)

ChristophK schrieb:


> das gewicht beim mcneil halte ich für utopisch. wie auch immer. der sattel und seine position gehören verboten.



Naja utopisch ist das Gewicht sicher nicht. Wurde jedes Teil gewogen und via OpenOffice in ne Schöne Tabelle gepackt.

Sattel sieht blöde aus, das stimmt schon, aber der wiegt inkl. der bescheidenen Klemme + Stütze knapp 500 Gramm. Sprich najezu jeden Euro würde ich da in die Optik investieren. Wird also erst getauscht, wenn ich da nen Schnapper erwische.

@ Stirni ... Schöne Räder habt Ihr beiden da. Allerdings gefällt mir rein *farblich* das Eastern besser.


----------



## Stirni (24. Juni 2008)

Benh00re schrieb:


> omg oida, geht ihr immer beisammen optik ridah'n ?



klar oida. optik ridah'n ohne ische bringt nüschts



Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Bremsen die schwarzen Beläge überhaupt auf der schwarzen (nicht chrom) Felge
> Hab nämlich ne Hombre (okay nicht gut aber...) mit den LAchsfarbenen auf ner
> Demolition Zero und bremst ohne Haarspray/Spiritous richtig schlecht.



bremst vollzüglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Bremsen die schwarzen Beläge überhaupt auf der schwarzen (nicht chrom) Felge
> Hab nämlich ne Hombre (okay nicht gut aber...) mit den LAchsfarbenen auf ner
> Demolition Zero und bremst ohne Haarspray/Spiritous richtig schlecht.



Dann stell die ma richtig ein. Als ich das Rad noch hatte hat die wunderbar gebremst.


----------



## Flowpen (25. Juni 2008)

Erlich gesagt hätte ich gar kein bock mit meiner Freundin fahren zu gehen xD.


----------



## RISE (25. Juni 2008)

Und ganz ehrlich gesagt hätte ich gerne wieder ne Freundin. Wenn die dann noch mit fahren kommt umso besser.


----------



## paule_p2 (25. Juni 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich gesagt hätte ich gerne wieder ne Freundin. Wenn die dann noch mit fahren kommt umso besser.



komm wir machen nen club auf! desperate bmxguys


----------



## Son (25. Juni 2008)

bin dabei


----------



## RISE (25. Juni 2008)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (25. Juni 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann stell die ma richtig ein. Als ich das Rad noch hatte hat die wunderbar gebremst.



Is grade eh weg aber wenn sie wieder rankommt werd ich mir mühe geben.


----------



## scott yz0 (25. Juni 2008)

*g* ich meld mich auch mal bei den desperate bmx-guys an.. aber ned weil i koa freundin hab sondern zur zeit koa bmx... ^^


----------



## Stirni (26. Juni 2008)

heiÃt das in deiner sig 3 x 50â¬ oder 350â¬ oder 3,50â¬ ?


----------



## gmozi (26. Juni 2008)

Sind 3,50 â¬  .... wollte schon zuschlagen, ist mir aber zu teuer fÃ¼r das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider is (26. Juni 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Sooo mal ein wenig Neues hier aus Essen ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du fährst auch bmx oder biste nur modell bastler bmx aufbauer


----------



## .nOx (26. Juni 2008)

wie kommst du dadrauf?


----------



## Stirni (26. Juni 2008)

weil er echt cool is


----------



## .nOx (26. Juni 2008)

hätte ich mir denken können


----------



## rider is (26. Juni 2008)

nein die räder sehen einfach so aus als würde er nicht damit fahren! kein macken , kratzer, dellen , beulen etc, einfach zu sauber! ya know


----------



## Stirni (26. Juni 2008)

muss ja nich immer wie der letze scheiß aussehen das rad.
bisschen rausputzen fürs foto is voll i.O und so teuer wie die bikes sind mss man sie ja auch nich nach jedem nicht geschafften tailwhip aaron ross like von manhatten nach malibu werfen


----------



## .nOx (27. Juni 2008)

genau.


----------



## rider is (27. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> muss ja nich immer wie der letze scheiß aussehen das rad.


hab ich auch nicht geschrieben, aber pegs und rad null kratzer 

ahahah poserla, poserla


----------



## Hertener (27. Juni 2008)

Ja, ja, des Rad hat Kratzer! Aber nur weil Du die nicht siehst?
Na, warten wir mal ab, ob Du an meinem Rad die Kratzer siehst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (27. Juni 2008)

Große Töne spucken aber noch nichts von sich gezeigt - top.


----------



## gmozi (27. Juni 2008)

rider is schrieb:


> nein die räder sehen einfach so aus als würde er nicht damit fahren! kein macken , kratzer, dellen , beulen etc, einfach zu sauber! ya know



Ich fahr wirklich nicht mit den Rädern. Ich baue die nur auf, damit sie gut aussehen, und selbst das gelingt mir nicht wirklich. Wie Du siehst, bin ich der totale Kacknoob.

Darf ich mich mal gerade selbst zitieren?



gmozi schrieb:


> Nur weil man seit Bike auch gebraucht, muss es ja nicht auch ge oder verbraucht aussehen. Ein wenig Pflege tut dem 4130 immer gut ;-)
> 
> Mein Rad ist eigentlich immer relativ sauber, allerdings lassen sich Kratzer und Macken ja nicht vermeiden, diese kann man aber eventuell ausbessern oder säubern ...



Naja, wenn man mal genau hinschaut, kann man eigentlich noch erkennen, dass mein hinteres Peg nicht mehr wirklich rund ist.

Trotzdem danke für die Kritik


----------



## RISE (27. Juni 2008)

rider is schrieb:


> hab ich auch nicht geschrieben, aber pegs und rad null kratzer
> 
> ahahah poserla, poserla



Ganz ehrlich: mit der Einstellung kannst du dir im BMX Board viel Sympathie verschaffen, hier eher nicht. 
Konstruktive Kritik ist in Ordnung, aber man sollte darauf achten, _wie_ man sie formuliert. 

Ansonsten sehe ich das so wie die anderen: das Rad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, aber ich will auch, dass dieser funktioniert und gut aussieht, weshalb man ihn eben pflegt. Das vergessen dann viele wiederum und wundern sich, warum andauernd irgendwas knackt, knarzt oder kaputt geht.


----------



## ChristophK (27. Juni 2008)

> aber pegs null kratzer



du kannst also bei einem blick von oben auf die pegs erkennen, ob sie mal gegrindet wurden oder nicht?

interessant



> Ich baue die nur auf, damit sie gut aussehen, und selbst das gelingt mir nicht wirklich.



hihi
ja, aber nen anderer sattel wäre schon ein weg zur besserung. 

und die sache mit punkt und komma lernst du dann auch noch...


----------



## gmozi (27. Juni 2008)

Komm, da war es gerade mal zehn vor neun .... ;-)


----------



## gmozi (28. Juni 2008)

Omg omg, mein Rad hat Kratzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (28. Juni 2008)

Was rechtfertigst du dich?Wär mir viel zu blöd.


----------



## lightmetal (28. Juni 2008)

Man sollte es zur Pflicht machen Rad und Kratzer gleichzeitig abzubilden.


----------



## Trailst4R (8. Juli 2008)




----------



## .nOx (8. Juli 2008)

geil, wo bleibt deine bremse?


----------



## Trailst4R (8. Juli 2008)

ich glaub mein laden hat mich da vergessen


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. Juli 2008)

top


----------



## oxoxo (11. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir gut. Der LMF in grau ist einfach ein Superstar. S&M Vorbau passt sehr gut, hat Stil. Profile Naben, Gsport Felgen sind natürlich mit das Beste. 20.8" Rahmen und 7.5" Lenker, finde ich komisch. Entweder der Rahmen zu gross oder der Lenker zu flach?
Fly Felge vorn ist gegenüber hinten zu schwer. Wenn dann lieber hinten die schwerer Felge.
Die Tioga Reifen in allen Ehren, sind einfach zu schwer, da sie im Grip auch nicht besser als andere sind, das das ein Mehrgewicht rechtfertigt. Royal Kurbel mit Titanachse? Dann finde ich die Kurbel nicht schlecht. Sehr stabil und leicht genug.
Die Macneil Blazer finde ich zu dünn und passt nicht gut zum Rahmen. Da du kein Extremleichtbau bike hast macht die Gabel keinen Sinn. Was solides wie Kamikaze2 würde dem Bike besser stehen. Die Pedalen kenn ich so nicht, sehen sehr hoch und agressiv aus, hats du sichelrich nicht so lange und ne Menge Schrammen am Schienbein. Weniger Pin ist manchmal mehr.
Aber alles in allen, Super. 8-9 Punkte von 10.

Achja ich sehe an den Naben Race Bolts nicht Race Achsen. Titan Race Bolts? 
Leider halten die 8T Driver nicht lange, aber die Erfahrung muss jeder selbst machen.
Auch die 8T CrMo Driver sind nicht viel besser als die Titandriver. Auf jeden Fall solltest du bei 23-8 eine Halflink Kette benutzen, die legt sich besser um den 8T Driver.

Gr.Ste


----------



## Stirni (11. Juli 2008)

Hi!
Danke fÃ¼r das ausfÃ¼hrliche Feedback 

Die Felgen im Gewicht tuen sich nicht viel,die Fly 510g und die G-Sport 506g oder sowas,da tangieren mich diese 4g nur periphÃ¤r.
Tioga Reifen hatte ich schon am Dirtbike und haben mich voll Ã¼berzeugt,bin aber auch am Ã¼berlegen andere zu nehmen.Royal Kurbel ist ohne Titanachse da ich nicht bereit bin fÃ¼r lÃ¤cherliche 100g 130â¬ mehr zu bezahlen.Falls ich die MÃ¶glichkeit hÃ¤tte,eine billig zu beziehen,wÃ¼rd ich sie aber nich ablehnen .Gabel is schÃ¶n und leicht,in meinen Augen ist ein Rad mit ca. 10.7KG incl. Bremse sehr leicht!Bin vorher nur 12KG+ Panzer gefahren und da stÃ¶rts mich auch nich wenn ein leichtes teil nich zum "angeblich" schweren Rest passt.Pedale werden auch noch gegen flachere getauscht ! 
Ja sind Racebolts,dachte das heiÃt Race-axle weil das ja die "race-version" der mini ist.Nein leider kein Titan und bei 22â¬ pro schraube(brauche ja dann 4!!!!) is mir das in D-land zu teuer...Zu halflink ketten hab ich kein Vertrauen zu der kool chain light allerdings schon,da meine alte mir in 2jahren fahren kein einziges mal gerissen ist o.Ã.Allerdings lÃ¤ngt die sich wie auf der Streckbank...

MFg


----------



## oxoxo (11. Juli 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> Hi!
> Danke für das ausführliche Feedback
> 
> Die Felgen im Gewicht tuen sich nicht viel,die Fly 510g und die G-Sport 506g oder sowas,da tangieren mich diese 4g nur periphär.
> ...



Gsport wiegt bei mir 485g und Fly Felge 535g.
Sicher Titan ist immer zu teuer, aber als Kurbelachse macht es Sinn.
Damit du aber deine Profile Mini nicht hinten zerstörst, rate ich dir eine Halflink Kette. Wenn man eine normale Kette auf eine 8T Driver legt, sieht man, das durch die lange Kettenglieder, Luft zwischen Kette und Ritzel ist. Sie liegt nicht richtig auf den Zähnen, sondern knickt sich so um die Ecke. Damit ist dein Driver sehr schnell hin. Es ist die Frage was billiger kommt, ab und zu eine neue Halflink Kette oder ständig ein neuer Driver.
Race Axle heist Achse. Es gibt die Profile eben mit einer Achse oder mit den Bolts(Schrauben). Leider sind beide Versionen nicht für Pegs zugelassen.

Gegen sich längende Ketten, helfen Simple Wheelsammer. Geniale Erfindung, egentlich Spacer die einen Kettenspanner sinnvoll ersetzen.


----------



## Stirni (11. Juli 2008)

Muss ich mall sehen! 
Ja Race axle ist ja theoretisch(!) richtig da die racebolts ja nur bei der version dabei sind und deswegen das ganze ja mini race heißt  .
Halflinkkette werd ich mir jetzt ernstahf überlegen!Irgendwelche Vorschläge?Shadow oder auch andere?
Hast vll ICQ? dann müllen wir hier nich alles so zu 

248873068--> meine nummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (12. Juli 2008)

in galerie vergrößerbar
profile laufräder+sitz neu mit TITANSTUDS HAHA .... -.-


----------



## lennarth (12. Juli 2008)

der hammer..


----------



## Stirni (13. Juli 2008)

geiles rad


----------



## lightmetal (13. Juli 2008)

Lecker.


----------



## Flowpen (13. Juli 2008)

Sehr geil!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2008)

Schönes Rad, wobei ichs damals ohne die aqua-Teile schöner fand.


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Juli 2008)

wie gewünscht neue Bilder von meinem Rad


----------



## Son (14. Juli 2008)

fett


----------



## Benh00re (14. Juli 2008)

schwarz ist m8 !
sausexy paule !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2008)

Speckig.


----------



## Stirni (14. Juli 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Aceface (14. Juli 2008)

eins der schönsten Räder Paule...


----------



## Bampedi (14. Juli 2008)

sehr sehr geil.

mut zur gabel hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Ch4rMiN (14. Juli 2008)

hier mal nen schöneres bild von meinem 




inzwischen mit pegs aber bild leider von der nicht driver seite

greetz
Henrik


----------



## fashizzel (14. Juli 2008)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> wie gewünscht neue Bilder von meinem Rad



gutes rad, ein paar fragen:
du hattest davor die pitchfork xlt, richtig? musstest du die pegs da bearbeiten, damit sie rangepasst haben?
die hubguards sehen selbergemacht aus, machst du da mehrere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2008)

Rad vom Paule ist gut, war aber schon besser.

Das vom Charmin gefällt sehr.


----------



## DirtJumper III (14. Juli 2008)

letztes is bombe..


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Juli 2008)

fashizzel schrieb:


> gutes rad, ein paar fragen:
> du hattest davor die pitchfork xlt, richtig? musstest du die pegs da bearbeiten, damit sie rangepasst haben?
> die hubguards sehen selbergemacht aus, machst du da mehrere?



pegs und pitchfork sin keine so tolle kombination. aber wenn du nen bissel an den pegs rumflext oder dir halt direkt so pegs wie die t1 






holst sollte es passen. kleinere Pegs wie die Wtp Toxic mini sollten auch ohne Probleme dran passen.


Die Guards hab ich nicht direkt selbst gemacht sondern nur entworfen und sie mir dann von meinem Onkel drehen lassen, auserdem meinte mein Onkel dass das drehen der Guards ne ziemliche Arbeit war. Wenn ich sie selbst drehen könnte wärs kein Problem aber so wirds leider nix.


----------



## Dnoizer (15. Juli 2008)

Konnte mal wieder nicht die Finger von der Sprühdose lassen.
Bremse mit Rotor und Odyssey Trigger in neongelb kommen auch wieder
dran, hab mir nur bei der Aktion das Gewinde für die Girotabs zugelackt.


----------



## Benh00re (15. Juli 2008)

wie ist eigtl. jetzt mit der folie auf den felgen ... hat die gehalten ?


----------



## Dnoizer (16. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, dazu wollte ich ja noch etwas schreiben... hatte ich voll verseilt.

Also die Folie hat so in etwa 2 Wochen gehalten und dann waren die ersten
Stellen durchgebremst. Hab's dann ganz mit der Folie gelassen und
bremse normal auf der Felge rum. Mit weichen Belägen geht das auch
einigermaßen klar.


----------



## heup (16. Juli 2008)

das letzte hat ne schöne optik.....nicht schlecht


----------



## heup (16. Juli 2008)

also ..... mir persönlich gefällt es gut.......


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (19. Juli 2008)

Neuer Sattel und Stütze vom Börner Bee.. Hinterrad nur zum Übergang vom Kumpel.


----------



## RISE (19. Juli 2008)

Jaja, der gute alte Shadow Slim. Fahr ich auch immernoch. Schickes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (19. Juli 2008)

noch irgendwo was violettes und die farbverteilung stimmt, aber so eigentlich auch schick


----------



## Ch4rMiN (20. Juli 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Jaja, der gute alte Shadow Slim. Fahr ich auch immernoch. Schickes Rad.



beim kumpel ist der weggeschimmelt  hatte ich zwar vorher noch nie was von gehört, aber es hat tierisch gestunken ^^


----------



## wannabe (22. Juli 2008)




----------



## HI_VOL (22. Juli 2008)

für meinen geschmack ein bissen zu eintönig keine große abwechslung aber es soll ja nicht mir gefallen sondern dir


----------



## RISE (22. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön. Und die Pedale setzen den farblichen Akzent.


----------



## Dnoizer (22. Juli 2008)

Letzten beiden Bikes sind mal wieder richtig schön.


----------



## lightmetal (22. Juli 2008)

Voll gut. Matt regelt!


----------



## L_AIR (22. Juli 2008)

das erste Rad, was ich sehe, woran die Transcolor Pedale gut aussehen


----------



## MTXR (22. Juli 2008)

müssen ja nicht gut aussehen sondern sollen sich vor allem verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2008)

Pedale gefallen mir zwar nicht, aber schwarz is immer gut.


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Juli 2008)

haste neuen rahmen jez oder umgelackt?


----------



## wannabe (23. Juli 2008)

Neuer Rahmen  Dehart


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Juli 2008)

hart. gefällt mir durch das kürzere sitzrohr aufjdenfall besser


----------



## Trailst4R (23. Juli 2008)

gutes rad


----------



## ChristophK (23. Juli 2008)

was für ein sattel ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (23. Juli 2008)

eccd oder?


----------



## wannabe (23. Juli 2008)

jop, kevlar


----------



## l0st (23. Juli 2008)

jawoll ohne banana seat.top


----------



## rchrdkrnr (23. Juli 2008)




----------



## Aceface (23. Juli 2008)

hm...das sieht mal ganz übel aus, sorry.


----------



## muchalutcha (23. Juli 2008)

Das ist nicht schön.


----------



## RISE (23. Juli 2008)

Alter Richard, was für Drogen nimmst du denn? Sieht aber zumindest diebstahlsicher aus.


----------



## lightmetal (23. Juli 2008)

Erinnert mich an Hamilton...


----------



## RISE (23. Juli 2008)

Ich wollt es schon sagen. Nur der Seetang fehlt noch.


----------



## Benh00re (23. Juli 2008)

das rad blutet vor hässlichkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (23. Juli 2008)

gibs nem bedürftigen der was draus macht,so wie das ist ist es echt traurig


----------



## .nOx (24. Juli 2008)

ob das rad nun schön ist oder nicht ist neh andere sache aber fahren kann er


----------



## MTXR (24. Juli 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> ob das rad nun schön ist oder nicht ist neh andere sache aber fahren kann er



ich glaube das ist eine sache über die man in diesem thread nicht reden sollte ...


----------



## HC-Maxi (24. Juli 2008)

erinnert mich irgendwie an diese crack-bitch die ich am letzten konzert getroffen hab... die war irgendwie auch so geil abge****t^^


----------



## rchrdkrnr (24. Juli 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> gibs nem bedürftigen der was draus macht,so wie das ist ist es echt traurig




oh man alter mich hier so sau krass blöd an****en, aber meine zitate in der signatur hurensohn


----------



## terrible (24. Juli 2008)

oh mein gott!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terrible (24. Juli 2008)

ach rise du meintest doch mal ein anderer sattel wäre schick,bitte schön!


----------



## lennarth (24. Juli 2008)

oha.nee im ernst richard dein rad ist hässlich.keine ahnung wie gut du fährst,das hat aber in nem thread in dems um die räder geht auch nichts zu suchen.vllt war mein kommentar dämlich,er sollte nur ausdücken,dass mich das rad optisch überhaupt nicht anspricht.meione mutter lassen wir einfach raus okay,die hat eh nicht so viel ahnung von kleinen fahrrädern.bevors bmxboard niveau wird lassen wirs besser.und deine zitate fand ich wirklich ein bisschen lustig.


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2008)

Schickes S2i.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.2^^ (24. Juli 2008)

Das Rad von terrible gefällt, aber das Rad vom Richard grenzt einfach schon stark an optische Vergewaltigung...


----------



## TriXteR (24. Juli 2008)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> Das Rad von terrible gefällt, aber das Rad vom Richard grenzt einfach schon stark an optische Vergewaltigung...



muss ich absolut zustimmen


----------



## lennarth (24. Juli 2008)

terribles rad ist ziehmlich schön.


----------



## MTXR (24. Juli 2008)

mag sein,dass es am foto liegt aber das rad vom terrible find ich ganz und gar nich schön


----------



## rchrdkrnr (24. Juli 2008)

jojo mit hurensohn will ich doch nicht deine mutter beleidigen, gott bewahre.
also ich find mein fahrrad schön, tut mir leid, wenn es euren ansprüchen nicht entspricht,ich wünsche euch trotzdem einen schönen tag.


----------



## lennarth (24. Juli 2008)

irgendwie bist du geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (24. Juli 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> mag sein,dass es am foto liegt aber das rad vom terrible find ich ganz und gar nich schön



was würdest du denn anders machen? was gefällt dir nicht?nur mal rein info mäßig.


----------



## MTXR (26. Juli 2008)

also die parts und die geo scheinen ganz gut und vernünftig zu sein, aber die farbgebung macht es meiner meinung nach kaputt (oder es liegt am blitz).
ich würde vorbau und sattelklemme ändern und den rahmen umlackieren.
für die sattelklemme etwas filigranes ohne son fettes viereckiges teil hinten dran dazu die stütze vielleicht ganz versenken und den sattel ein wenig weiter hinten einspannen. 
vorbau würde auch eher ein fit dlr passen (zB) aber solche vorbauten wie du den dran hast finde ich einfach nur hässlich. 
am vr kannst die nippel schwarz lacken - kleiner aufwand große wirkung
höherer lenker wäre auch schön aber das ist halt geschmackssache. ich fahre vorne lieber was höher wenn dir das nicht so liegt vielleicht ein dld mit nem höheren lenker ? 
vorbau und klemme sollten beide schwarz bleiben.
den rahmen und die kurbel würde ich abbeizen, evtl polieren und schön mit klarlack überlackieren. ansonsten halt irgendeine andere schöne farbe (vielleicht eher was mattes, helles) ?
und plastik pedalen würd ich dran machen, weil bei den metall teilen schon jut der lack ab ist ...

alles meine persönliche meinung und anregungen ungeordnet niedergeschrieben ... so würde ich es wahrscheinlich machen. überlege auch, meinen rahmen irgendwann mal ab zu beizen und ne schöne raw optik mit nem kleinen augenschmankerl in form eines schwarzen aufklebers zu machen. ich setz auch mal n bild von meinem rein ... 
mfg

PS: im pornicious thread gibts schöne anregungen !


----------



## RISE (26. Juli 2008)

Dann würde es aussehen, wie jedes andere 0815 Rad aus 2008. Ich find die Parts gut aufeinander abgestimmt und auch die Farbe ist ganz gut.


----------



## MTXR (26. Juli 2008)

es gibt schöne neue sachen, warum diese also nicht nutzen ?
gibt nicht viele leute, die sich alte sachen kaufen nur damit ihr rad nich 0815 ist. individuelle akzente kannst du überall dran setzen aber so zusammen gewürfelt wies jetzt aussieht hat das keine persönliche marke.
mach vielleicht am besten mal ein bild von dem rad bei guten lichverhältnissen draussen bevor ich mich hier noch weiter ins schlamassel reinreite.


----------



## paule_p2 (26. Juli 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> es gibt schöne neue sachen, warum diese also nicht nutzen ?
> gibt nicht viele leute, die sich alte sachen kaufen nur damit ihr rad nich 0815 ist. individuelle akzente kannst du überall dran setzen aber so zusammen gewürfelt wies jetzt aussieht hat das keine persönliche marke.
> mach vielleicht am besten mal ein bild von dem rad bei guten lichverhältnissen draussen bevor ich mich hier noch weiter ins schlamassel reinreite.



persönliche marke? das rad sieht indivdueller aus als die meisten räder die im pornicious bmx thread geposted werden.

wenn man das zeug liest was du schreibst, könnte man meinen, dass du die totale trendhure bist.


----------



## MTXR (26. Juli 2008)

könnte man meinen.
individuell ist nicht gleich schön.
tolles rad (ob nun im trend oder nicht) heist nicht gleich toller fahrer.
es ist mittlerweile trend jemand anders eine trend hure zu nennen also musst du wohl eine sein ? bin ich jetzt im trend, weil ich dich eine genannt habe ? war ich vorher im trend und bin es jetzt nicht mehr ? oder bin ich nur eine trendige trendhure ? vielleicht einer mit engen hosen, raphut und nem engen top und dazu fahre ich ein schweres fahrrad mit vielen gussets und mache mit meiner vr bremse oldschool liptricks und eigendlich wäre ich jetzt old school aber da die 80er ja wieder aufleben bin ich wieder im trend. sehr verwirrend hier

edit : 
mich würd eigentlcih mal viel mehr interessieren, was terrible von meinen vorschlägen hält als andere leute die n scheissdreck damit am hut ham ...


----------



## L_AIR (26. Juli 2008)

was hier so für SCH... steht 

edit: sorry, wollte das niveau der nächsten Seite nicht auch noch mit runterziehen


----------



## Stirni (26. Juli 2008)

rad is geil...
MTX wie auch immer bitte leise


----------



## MTXR (26. Juli 2008)

keine sorge das niveau sinkt doch schon mit meinen beiträgen in denen ich mich gegen fiese anschuldigungen zu wehren versuche. an sinnloses trendgelaber solltet ihr in diesem forum doch schon gewöhnt sein -.-


----------



## bmx1983 (26. Juli 2008)

hier mal wieder meins neu gelackt und mit neuem vorbau:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/146394

irgendwie klappt das mit den fotos nich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (26. Juli 2008)

kein bild ...


----------



## rchrdkrnr (27. Juli 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> den rahmen und die kurbel würde ich abbeizen, evtl polieren und schön mit klarlack überlackieren.



alles quatsch:
so wirds gemacht: abschleifen, salz drauf, raus in den regen!
4 jahre warten, trocknen lassen, ein bild von jesus nehmen, kleber drauf rauf auf den rahmen übersprühen


----------



## AerO (27. Juli 2008)

was muss man fürn langweiliges leben haben, um sich über sone kacke gedanken zu machen. krass.


----------



## terrible (27. Juli 2008)

wenn ich es so machen würde wie du sagtest dann wäre es wie jedes andere hier was in raw optik wäre.hab aber auch schon ewig nichts dran gemacht da ich momentan mehr auf dem mtb unterwegs bin.schau mal in mein altes fotoalbum.des bild ist echt schlecht wegen der neon röhre und dem blitz.schwarze nippel?dann wäre es zu eintönig!die sattelklemme wenn ich wechseln würde,würde ich ärger mit dem erbauer bekommen,ein freund von mir macht die selber und die sind richtig leicht.


----------



## Stirni (28. Juli 2008)

naja schwarze nippel gingen schon i.O


----------



## muchalutcha (28. Juli 2008)

bmx1983 schrieb:


> hier mal wieder meins neu gelackt und mit neuem vorbau:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/146394
> 
> irgendwie klappt das mit den fotos nich !!!



Der Vorbau ist einfach bah.


----------



## MTXR (28. Juli 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> naja schwarze nippel gingen schon i.O


auf jeden fall. wirkt dann einfach sauberer und stimmiger. find die anderen fotos jetzt auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## l0st (29. Juli 2008)

Du hast doch keine Ahnung


----------



## MTXR (29. Juli 2008)

Aber ne eigene Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (29. Juli 2008)

Vorderfelge wurde frisch gelackt...wiegt ca. 10.6g


----------



## chrische (29. Juli 2008)

Cool! Aber vorher hätte mans ja ein kleines bisschen sauber machen können 
und was ist das überhaupt für ein angeklebter Flansch auf der einen Seite 

Sonnst aber echt gut!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (29. Juli 2008)

Der Flansch is son abgeschnitter von lila Animal Griffen 
Warum sauber machen? Das auf dem Rahmen sind kratzer wenn du das meinst 
Das rad wird gebraucht...tschuldige


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. Juli 2008)

der sattel törnt mich an... a propros... ich steh mehr auf rosafarbene bis rote nippel


----------



## Agent Schmidt (29. Juli 2008)

Sattel is selbstebzogen rosa Nippel kreigste bei der Freundin oder fürn Fuffi aufm Parkplatz


----------



## bmx1983 (30. Juli 2008)

muchalutcha schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist einfach bah.



das hat schon sinn das der umgedreht is bei meiner größe!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muchalutcha (30. Juli 2008)

bmx1983 schrieb:


> das hat schon sinn das der umgedreht is bei meiner größe!!!!



Falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, darüber habe ich nicht geschrieben. Ich habe nur gesagt der ist bah. Umgedreht oder nicht, der ist bah.


----------



## terrible (31. Juli 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> auf jeden fall. wirkt dann einfach sauberer und stimmiger. find die anderen fotos jetzt auch nicht viel besser.



stimmig? sauber? hinten und vorne chrome naben,schwarze speichen und silberne nibbel?also stimmger geht es wirklich,meiner meinung nach,nicht mehr!hinten vielleicht noch ne schwarze felge.


----------



## .nOx (31. Juli 2008)

gabel geht eig noch einen ticken mehr ins lilane
kurbel kommt richtig ran wenn das kb da ist


----------



## Garrin (31. Juli 2008)

hat was ganz nice
hier mal meins:


----------



## mojou (31. Juli 2008)

hier mal meins.
kette is mittlerweile gespannt.


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/6/0/3/_/large/100_1701.jpg


----------



## lennarth (1. August 2008)

gefällt mir trotz komplettradbummens


----------



## Schenz (6. August 2008)

United Squad, 11,9kg


----------



## man1x (6. August 2008)

neu sin
tierra 20.6
vorne ruben in 2.25
un die orangene farbe die leider nich so gut rauskommt...


----------



## RISE (6. August 2008)

Das United ist ja mal richtug huuuuuiiii! Das Tierra wäre auch hui, aber nur wenn orange durch schwarz ersetzt wird


----------



## L_AIR (6. August 2008)

bloß nicht, mit den Kommentaren hier werden die letzten Farbklexe in der BMX-welt ausradiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (6. August 2008)

Orange? Was denn? Die Felgen oder die Pedale?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. August 2008)

Felgen...



> un die orangene farbe die leider nich so gut rauskommt...


----------



## Hertener (6. August 2008)

aso, ja dann...dachte die Felgen wären gelb, passend zum Decal...
Na, vielleicht sollte ich mal den Monitor abwischen...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (7. August 2008)

man1x schrieb:


> un die orangene farbe *die leider nich so gut rauskommt...*



 ich zitiers dir gern noch ein drittes mal


----------



## Hertener (7. August 2008)

Nee, lass mal, lesen kann ich.


----------



## hako1800 (7. August 2008)

oldie but goldie!!!!!





ABER 20"  !


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (8. August 2008)

Sow, update.

Central Bikes Lenker (nur 620g das Teil)
Shadow Stun Felgen in Lila
Fly Bikes Nabe vorne
WTP Supreme hinten.
Double butted Speichen und
Alu Nippel.


----------



## heup (8. August 2008)

des meins 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/155627

bitte keinen bösen komments wegen kompl.bike und so...wird ja von zeit zu zeit aufgerüstet.....


----------



## gmozi (8. August 2008)

Farbkombi gefällt mir gut! Mal was anderes.

Und die Hubguards sehen echt gelungen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (8. August 2008)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Sow, update.
> 
> Central Bikes Lenker (nur 620g das Teil)
> Shadow Stun Felgen in Lila
> ...



Der Lenker sieht voll winzig aus. Sag mal eine Geometrie. Aber Rad ist echt tight!


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (8. August 2008)

Nja so klein is der nich. Is 8" hoch und 27" breit. Aber ich bekomm bald den größeren, der is 8.25" hoch und 27.75" beit.

Bei interesse... www.centralbmx.com


----------



## lightmetal (8. August 2008)

Ja die Seite hab ich gefunden... "available soon". 

Krasses Teil.


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. August 2008)

bomben rad!


----------



## BMXdriver (9. August 2008)

hey...also..der typ mit dem blau weißene astern...woher haste den solche pegs?..selbstgemacht?..wenn ja ..wie?


----------



## Hertener (9. August 2008)

Ich darf vorgreifen: Das sind normale Pegs, und drauf sitzen selbstgedrehte Guards aus Kunststoff.
Mehr dazu: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (10. August 2008)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Sow, update.
> 
> Central Bikes Lenker (nur 620g das Teil)
> Shadow Stun Felgen in Lila
> ...



Aldaa Geiles Teil!!
Bleibt das jetzt brakeless?

Der Sattel sieht nich so geil aus..


----------



## Stirni (10. August 2008)

doch tuta


----------



## Trailst4R (10. August 2008)

vllt mach ich bald mal n neuen anstrich


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (10. August 2008)

schickes teil.. sattel passt top zu dem rad.. nur sticht die eine schraube der sattel stütze ganz schön in s auge


----------



## gmozi (10. August 2008)

Gefällt mir nicht wirklich das Rad. Auf dem 3. Bild siehts aus, als ob die Gabel leicht nach hinten gebogen wäre.

Und generell gefallen mir Räder ohne Bremse nur dann, wenn die Rahmen auch keine entsprechenden Sockel bzw. Kabelführungen haben. Wenn cleane Optik, dann ganz.


----------



## L_AIR (11. August 2008)

ist der Sattel nen Fly Fino?


----------



## Hertener (11. August 2008)

> Und generell gefallen mir Räder ohne Bremse nur dann, wenn die Rahmen auch keine entsprechenden Sockel bzw. Kabelführungen haben.


Das schreibst Du ja nur, weil Du noch 'ne Bremse dran hast. 
Ich meine, wenn ich das Geld hätte, dann würde ich mir einen brakeless-Rahmen zulegen. Oder wenn ich wüsste, dass ich nie wieder 'ne Bremse montieren möchte, würde ich die Kablführungen und Mounts entfernen. Aber gerade beim letzten Punkt bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Wie ich mich kenne, werde ich gerade alles abgeschliffen haben, wenn mir einfällt, dass ich doch mal wieder eine Bremse anbauen möchte. 

@Trailst4R
Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Benh00re (11. August 2008)

ich finds bombe digga


----------



## Stirni (11. August 2008)

gabel is die fit light in flatblack


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. August 2008)

rahmen ist en fit eddie in flat olive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (11. August 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Das schreibst Du ja nur, weil Du noch 'ne Bremse dran hast.
> Ich meine, wenn ich das Geld hätte, dann würde ich mir einen brakeless-Rahmen zulegen. Oder wenn ich wüsste, dass ich nie wieder 'ne Bremse montieren möchte, würde ich die Kablführungen und Mounts entfernen. Aber gerade beim letzten Punkt bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Wie ich mich kenne, werde ich gerade alles abgeschliffen haben, wenn mir einfällt, dass ich doch mal wieder eine Bremse anbauen möchte.
> 
> @Trailst4R
> Was ist das für eine Gabel?



Das genau ist das Ding Dominik. Wenn *ich* brakeless fahren würde, dann aus absoluter Überzeugung, und nicht weil es gerade irgendwie trendy ist. Und dann bräuchte ich auch keinen Rahmen mit Bremsmounts usw. Mein Singlespeeder wird übern Winter auch jegliche Zugführung, das Schaltauge usw. verlieren, weil ich absolut sicher bin, dass es immer nen SSPer bleibt.

Abgesehen davon gefällt mir das Grün auch nicht so wirklich. Aber das kann auch am Foto liegen ;-)


----------



## Hertener (11. August 2008)

@Stirni:
thx

@gmozi:
Ich mache es ja nicht wegen dem Trend. Das kam ja daher, dass mir mal am Wochenende das Bremskabel gerissen ist und ich auf die schnelle kein neues auftreiben konnte, ich aber am WE unbedingt fahren wollte. Also habe ich die Bremse demontiert. Und ich habe sie bis heute nicht wieder dran geschraubt. Also kann ich von mir auch nicht behaupten, dass ich aus Überzeugung ohne Bremse fahre. Und manchmal vermisse ich die Bremse. Aber meist vermisse ich sie nicht.
Egal wie: Hauptsache BMX!


----------



## gmozi (12. August 2008)

Hehe, Du warst mit dem trendy ganz sicher nicht gemeint. Ich denke mal aus dem Alter sind wir beide raus


----------



## Trailst4R (12. August 2008)

ich noch nicht


----------



## RISE (12. August 2008)

Dann musst du dafür um diese zeit ins Bett. So!


----------



## heup (13. August 2008)

@ BMX driver......


pegs sind nicht selbst gemacht....
aber die hubguards........


----------



## paule_p2 (13. August 2008)

von den guards halt ich nicht viel. ich weiß nicht wie du an curbs/rails springst aber die guards würden zwischen ausfallende und speichen mehr sinn machen.


----------



## RISE (13. August 2008)

Hier mal wieder mein Bibermobil.

Neu, bzw. gebraucht sind: Laufrad (Reverse, Hazard Lite), Tree 26Z.
Dazu sind Gabel, Vorderrad und Kurbeln frisch lackiert.


----------



## gmozi (13. August 2008)

Black is so beautiful


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (13. August 2008)

Top,bis auf den VR Reifen,den mag ich nicht so.


----------



## paule_p2 (13. August 2008)

die abgebremste felge ruiniert den gesamteindruck.


----------



## RISE (13. August 2008)

Ja, das ärgert mich auch ein bisschen, aber dafür hat das Laufrad nur 1/3 vom Neupreis gekostet...Damit muss man dann eben leben.


----------



## Hertener (13. August 2008)

Da kann man ja drüber lackieren.
Sicherheitshalber baust' dann noch die Bremse ab, damit das nicht wieder vorkommt.
Ah yo, und mit 'nem Pinsel und schwarzer Farbe mal ein bisschen die Pedalen streicheln. So wegen Gesamteindruck und so...


----------



## .nOx (13. August 2008)

natürlich ist neh schwarze felge wichtiger als die funktion
und ob man jetzt mit oder ohne bremse fährt ist ja fast das selbe

rad ist und wird bald noch schicker ;D


----------



## l0st (13. August 2008)

Da kann ers auch so lassen,hat er 2 silberne "Teile" am Rad,ich finds gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (13. August 2008)

Meine Luna


----------



## heup (13. August 2008)

> Farbkombi gefällt mir gut! Mal was anderes.
> 
> Und die Hubguards sehen echt gelungen aus.



@ gmozi 


*dankevielmals*
(hab schon von mehreren aus'm dorf , die auch BMXen , gehört das die nit schlecht sind...bisschen kann mann verändern und dann geht die idee in serie)


----------



## Stirni (13. August 2008)

dem biber seins wie auch das des besitzer des mondes ist sehr toll


----------



## paule_p2 (13. August 2008)

ich würd ma gerne ein bild vom luna von der seite sehen. wirklich ein verdammt geiler rahmen.


----------



## RISE (13. August 2008)

Stimm ich zu. Sehr schickes Rad.

Zu meiner Felge: das sieht auf den Bildern auch schlimmer aus als es ist. Drüber lackiert wird da nicht, ebenso bleibt die Bremse. 
Pedale und Kette hätte ich gerne noch geschwärzt, aber die Dose Lack war schon vorher alle, weil zuviel davon beim Laufrad draufgegangen ist. Was solls...


----------



## Trailst4R (13. August 2008)

2 sehr gute räder =)


----------



## Son (13. August 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> 2 sehr gute räder =)



!


----------



## King Jens one (14. August 2008)

die Luna wurde eben geupdated unzwar hat sie ein Chromlenker bekommen!


----------



## .nOx (14. August 2008)

geil, nur die pedalen sind nicht schön


----------



## SeeeB (15. August 2008)

Neu sind die Bremse und das Bremskabel, das leider noch n bisschen zu lang is ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (16. August 2008)

sind das weiße Twisted PC's?
wenn ja, wo sind die her?


----------



## SeeeB (16. August 2008)

ja sind se^^ aber die sind beim Bike dabei gewesen 
find die aber nich so gut weil se ziemlich schnell dreckig werden
und der grip is auch nich sonderlich gut... (kann aber auch an
meinen Schuhen liegen) ^^


----------



## lennarth (16. August 2008)

odyssey plastikpedale lassen auf sich warten..dann gefällt mir mein fahrrad.


----------



## RISE (16. August 2008)

Gefällt mir richtig gut vom Aufbau und der Farbkombi.


----------



## SeeeB (17. August 2008)

Habe einen Shop wo man die Twisted PVC auch in weiß bekommt 

-->Klick<---


----------



## keepdirtclean (18. August 2008)




----------



## LoamDiver (18. August 2008)

anderes sprocket dann  ultraa gutt


----------



## keepdirtclean (19. August 2008)

danke! pegs kommen noch und ein schwarzes federal 25t sprocket


----------



## Stirni (19. August 2008)

sehr gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (19. August 2008)

super


----------



## DirtJumper III (19. August 2008)

toll


----------



## wannabe (19. August 2008)

ayyyyy, wieso gibst du das geile kettenblatt her? das ist do subba!


----------



## keepdirtclean (20. August 2008)

will unbedingt ein schwarzes, und 25t wäre auch bissel besser


----------



## wannabe (20. August 2008)

25t fit


----------



## Son (20. August 2008)

this is why i'm hot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prunni (20. August 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> odyssey plastikpedale lassen auf sich warten..dann gefällt mir mein fahrrad.



Du wohnst doch ganz bei mir in der nähe! Bei uns liegt der Shop voll mit den Pvc Pedalen.


----------



## Dnoizer (21. August 2008)

Sehr schönes gefährt, Son.


----------



## lightmetal (21. August 2008)

Aber ohne den Aufkleber wärs nichts.


----------



## lennarth (21. August 2008)

...

naja prunni ich hab die aber bestellt..sind aber bald da.


----------



## fit-bmx (21. August 2008)




----------



## fit-bmx (21. August 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## fit-bmx (21. August 2008)




----------



## wannabe (21. August 2008)

du weisst, dass du editieren kannst?


----------



## dermaxx91 (23. August 2008)

meins:


----------



## Stirni (23. August 2008)

nais bike !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N!KMCW!LLE (23. August 2008)

Joa meins mal...


----------



## Marzokka (24. August 2008)

Sieht schön aus! Nur Bremskabel evtl zu lang?


----------



## dermaxx91 (24. August 2008)

gail


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (24. August 2008)

N kleines Update. Bremse dran, Pegs dran, Sattel bezogen, bald kommt ne neue Kurbel, dann is die kette auch wieder dran.


----------



## scott yz0 (24. August 2008)

chainless aber mit bremse.. sieht man a selten *g*  jetz beziehen se alle ihren sattel wieder.. ^^


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (24. August 2008)

Chainless nur weil meine neue Kurbel die tage kommt und die jetzige dreht sich nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## dermaxx91 (24. August 2008)

iwi wirkt der rahmen so flach..oda klein..wie man et auch schreiben soll x)
aber echt nice


----------



## Stirni (24. August 2008)

richtig,hatte grade vor zu fragen was es denn für einer ist ?


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (24. August 2008)

dermaxx91 schrieb:


> iwi wirkt der rahmen so flach..oda klein..wie man et auch schreiben soll x)
> aber echt nice



Ja der is auch flacher als normale, isn Norco Rev Komplettradrahmen der 3.3 kg wiegt, aber trotzdem sau geil ist. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaxx91 (24. August 2008)

kul..aber schwer


----------



## Agent Schmidt (24. August 2008)

3.3kg? ' wie viel wiegtn dann dein ganzes rad? ^^


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (24. August 2008)

Das wiegt 11.2 kg, gabel, Vr, Sattel, Kettenblatt und Reifen sind aber recht leicht.


----------



## Kroni (24. August 2008)

Meine Möhre


----------



## muchalutcha (24. August 2008)

Der Sattel ist nicht mein Ding, ansonsten sehr gut.


----------



## scott yz0 (25. August 2008)

naja sollt n sattel werden wenns groß is ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (25. August 2008)




----------



## lennarth (25. August 2008)

allergeilstens.das gefällt mir echt richtig gut,noch besser als vorher!


----------



## dermaxx91 (25. August 2008)

beide echt hamma!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. August 2008)

Sieht ziemlich leicht aus


----------



## Son (26. August 2008)

gutes schnitzelrad


----------



## wannabe (26. August 2008)




----------



## RISE (26. August 2008)

Superb!


----------



## dermaxx91 (31. August 2008)

jop


----------



## Trailst4R (31. August 2008)

das oben is nice




mit dem nightwolf sattel vom bampedi =) ... außerdem hab ich mittlerweile schon bremshebel udn kabel


----------



## .nOx (31. August 2008)

es ist so schön, ich weine gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (31. August 2008)

sattel sieht an der wand komisch aus  aber geiles gefährt!


----------



## DirtJumper III (31. August 2008)

klasserad


----------



## keepdirtclean (31. August 2008)

hammer!!


----------



## Bampedi (1. September 2008)

hahaha hätte ich den sattel ma nich weggegeben...sieht scho schö aus.


----------



## Prunni (1. September 2008)




----------



## Aceface (1. September 2008)

gefällt!


----------



## RISE (1. September 2008)

Mir auch!


----------



## SeeeB (2. September 2008)

Hat hier wer nen Federal SL slim pivotal am Rad?
Würde gern mal sehn wie der aussieht 
danke


----------



## gmozi (2. September 2008)

Joa das Radel vom Prunni hat was  Vor allem ne Bremse: Pluspunkt mit *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (3. September 2008)

ich hab den federal seat, guck mal rein bei mich


----------



## SeeeB (3. September 2008)

sehr geil danke 
hoffe der passt auch so gut zu meinem bike ;D


----------



## Fabeymer (3. September 2008)

Nach den ganzen Profigeräten hier mal meine Anfängerschüssel mit neuem (höherem) Lenker und neuen Griffen, fertig zum Zerreißen:



Die Pegs kommen noch weg und evtl. noch neue Pedale ran, dann bin ich erstmal zufrieden und schau, was ich damit so anstellen kann.
Kritik ist erwünscht.


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (6. September 2008)




----------



## lennarth (6. September 2008)

ghetto **** bike.


----------



## wannabe (6. September 2008)

das ist echt die ausgeburt der hölle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (6. September 2008)

und nichts anderes....


----------



## SeeeB (6. September 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ghetto **** bike.




was für ein rahmen ist denn das? o.0 sieht komisch aus ^.^


----------



## lennarth (6. September 2008)

um dazu mal was zu sagen.der rahmen ist der letzte scheißdreck vom rad mit dem ich begonnen hab.das rad ist nur ne langeweileaktion,die ich benutze wenn  mein erstrad kaputt ist oder ich dinge damit mache,die ich aufgrund der wahrscheinlichkeit des fallens und der zerstörung meinem lieblingsfahrrad nicht zumuten will.das rad ist der letzte ****,aber ich find es auch irgendwie geil.rost,verbogene achsen,sattel..ich mags.


----------



## SeeeB (6. September 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> um dazu mal was zu sagen.der rahmen ist der letzte scheißdreck vom rad mit dem ich begonnen hab.das rad ist nur ne langeweileaktion,die ich benutze wenn  mein erstrad kaputt ist oder ich dinge damit mache,die ich aufgrund der wahrscheinlichkeit des fallens und der zerstörung meinem lieblingsfahrrad nicht zumuten will.das rad ist der letzte ****,aber ich find es auch irgendwie geil.rost,verbogene achsen,sattel..ich mags.



ja sooo schlecht siehts jetzt auch nich aus 
hab mich nur gewundert weil der rahmen sehr komisch aussieht


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. September 2008)

Kennst due diese krassen Gheddokids wo ihre Freunde vorne und hinten auf den Pegs mitnehmen?
Ich glaube genau so ein rad war das mal


----------



## RISE (6. September 2008)

Also ich sehe da ganz klar den Fit Dakota Roche Prototyp. Auf den Rahmen müssen noch ganz viele Pornobilder raufgeklebt werden! Und Reifen mitlackieren bitte.


----------



## keepdirtclean (6. September 2008)

ausgeburt der hölle, haha, ich hab so gelacht!!


----------



## lennarth (7. September 2008)

ihr seid doch alle nur neidisch auf meine 25:16 übersetzung,die rostflecken auf der hose,den schmalsten lenker der welt,die ca 14kg lebendgewicht,den pornosattel,meine coladose und das fabelhafte aussehen dieses fahrrads!
und edith sagt,dass ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen,dass ihr bestimmt auch alle auf die dropouts neidisch sein,aus deren masse heutzutage ein ganzer rahmen gebaut wird.
edith hat auch noch anzumerken,dass das man ein khe clatch war,aber irgendein vollidiot hat die bremssockel abgeflext und das sattelrohr und überhaupt..wer wohl dieser spast war.


----------



## Bampedi (7. September 2008)

aha..


----------



## Benh00re (7. September 2008)

dem michi seins ist perfekter 3er bmw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler1.1 (8. September 2008)

Mein "Rocker" ...


----------



## HC-Maxi (19. September 2008)

na, schon lang nix mehr los hier^^

mein Eastern Sequence:
seit heute wieder mit Bremse. weiters neue Griffe. Ja, das Rad gehört zwar mir, fahren tuts aber der Meti =)


----------



## lightmetal (19. September 2008)

Sieht man jetzt nicht so viel... aber 4 Pegs ist geil.

Hab heut auch ma was gebastelt....


----------



## Stirni (19. September 2008)

ou sind die rahmen raus ? 
sieht gut aus


----------



## RISE (19. September 2008)

Sieht leichtsinnig aus.


----------



## Aceface (19. September 2008)

gefällt ganz gut, sieht arg tief aus der Rahmen.


----------



## lightmetal (20. September 2008)

Das ist noch ein Vorserienmodell. In Deutschland kommen sie wohl in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen - allerdings wird es insgesamt nur 100 Stück geben.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (21. September 2008)

Brrbrr.. neu sind..

Cntrl Bikes Stripped Bar (neue Version, größer, schöner besser)
Animal ASM-R Reifen
Animal PVC Pedalen
Superstar Pimp Sprocket
MacNeil Blazer Fork

..

kommt bald.
MacNeil Conjoined Crank mit TI Achse (liegt schon im Laden und wartet auf mich hrhr)
Proper Bremse mit Colony Bremshebel und neuem Bremskabel


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2008)

Schickes Rad. Wie machen sich die Animal Pedalen? Und falls du vorher die Twisted hattest, wie sind die beiden so im Vergleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sUns*shAdoW (22. September 2008)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Brrbrr.. neu sind..
> 
> Cntrl Bikes Stripped Bar (neue Version, größer, schöner besser)
> Animal ASM-R Reifen
> ...



sind das die shadow stun rims?


----------



## .nOx (22. September 2008)

jo habe ich auch vorne dran in schwarz


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (25. September 2008)

Ich will n größeres Bild! Auf dem erkennt man kaum was!


----------



## Garrin (26. September 2008)

Von mir gibts auch mal wieder was neues:





2009 starte ich dann hoffentlich mit neuem Rahmen,Kurbel und evtl. Gabel...


----------



## LoamDiver (28. September 2008)

Blubb


----------



## Benh00re (28. September 2008)

kurz und knapp : GEILE SCHLAMPE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (28. September 2008)

Stimm ich direkt zu. Da gefallen mir sogar mal farbige Felgen.


----------



## Bampedi (28. September 2008)

ich weiss nich ich weiss nich...


----------



## RISE (28. September 2008)

Yo. Spacer und die zugegeben hässliche Aheadschraube bleiben erstmal, auch wenn ein Schnitzelliebhaber dagegen ist.


----------



## l0st (28. September 2008)

Und es ist immernoch sehr gut!


----------



## lightmetal (28. September 2008)

Phaaat!


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (30. September 2008)

So neu sind Conjoined Crank mit TI Achse, Bremskabel kürzer, neue Bremsbeläge in durchsichtig (wuhuuu) und Sattel bearbeitet, ergebnis sind 9.6kg <3






Btw, das Radl von RISE is natürlich richtig schön


----------



## Bampedi (30. September 2008)

sehr gutes mobil und so schön leicht


----------



## LoamDiver (30. September 2008)

sehr gutes moppped. bin im mom bei meinem au bei 9,4 mit schweren pegs , die tree pegs wollen einfach nich bei kommen ....


----------



## Agent Schmidt (30. September 2008)

Wow richtig gut...Sattel passt zwar is aber nich so ganz meins.
Hast du die Felgen lackiert? Halt der lack mit den Belägen?  danke


----------



## RISE (30. September 2008)

Passt farblich sehr gut. Den Sattel mag ich vom Motiv her nicht, aber das is ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzenz1995 (30. September 2008)

was ist eigendlich der unterschied (von den rahmen) subrosa pandora und subrosa armada?

mfg,vinzenz


----------



## DirtJumper III (30. September 2008)

gefällt mir recht gut das rad


----------



## Benh00re (2. Oktober 2008)

entweder oder ^^
fit skyhigh und animal cushseat  gebraucht neu
probleme mit meiner profile und den kontermuttern hab ich trotzdem noch x(


----------



## heup (2. Oktober 2008)

die kette sieht ganz schön locker aus....


----------



## RISE (2. Oktober 2008)

Das muss so sein.


----------



## heup (2. Oktober 2008)

warum
???


----------



## lightmetal (2. Oktober 2008)

Das fährt man jetzt so. Wegen Fakiehops an großen Treppensets. Macht sich einfach besser.


----------



## RISE (2. Oktober 2008)

Und Triple Crankflip Whiphops.


----------



## heup (2. Oktober 2008)

mach erstmal 'n triple crankflip....dann das noch beim whippen?

nee danke .mein 1. und vorerst letzter tailwhip versuch(einfach mal so aus spaß...) hat mir gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (2. Oktober 2008)

Na so schwer ist das nicht, nur eben mit normal gespannter Kette geht das nicht so leicht von der Hand.


----------



## heup (3. Oktober 2008)

is mir schon klar, das der crankflip immer schwieriger wirds weenn man die kette strammer macht.
aber des sieht irgendwie sehr locker aus....


----------



## gmozi (3. Oktober 2008)

heup schrieb:


> mach erstmal 'n triple crankflip....dann das noch beim whippen?
> 
> *nee danke .mein 1. und vorerst letzter tailwhip versuch(einfach mal so aus spaß...) hat mir gereicht*.



Wenn man einfach nur mal so aus Spaß nen Whip versucht, ist eigentlich auch zu erwarten, dass der nicht gut geht. Den sollte man vorher schon mal geübt haben


----------



## heup (3. Oktober 2008)

man übt en doch aus spaß am tricksen?!


----------



## fashizzel (3. Oktober 2008)

ohne verbissenen ernst kommst du in dem sport nicht sehr weit. da kannste gleich aufhören.


----------



## heup (3. Oktober 2008)

ja schon klar aber man will doch auch spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (3. Oktober 2008)

vergiss es.


----------



## heup (3. Oktober 2008)

na gut


----------



## lightmetal (3. Oktober 2008)

Spass? Wo lebst du? Das ist ein harter Wettkampfsport. Wer da nicht das neueste und leichteste Material fährt und min. 6 Stunden die Woche TRAINIERT kann jeden Anschluss vergessen. 

BMX ist kein Spass.


----------



## Trailst4R (3. Oktober 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> min. 6 Stunden die Woche TRAINIERT kann jeden Anschluss vergessen.



kommt mir n bisschen wenig vor


----------



## lightmetal (3. Oktober 2008)

Da ist mir vor lauter Training die 1 davor abhanden gekommen.


----------



## RISE (3. Oktober 2008)

Abhanden gekommen. Kein Wunder, dass du bei Contests nie was reißt. Nichtmal Tailwhip kannste. 

Ich glaub ich lösch heut abend mal ein paar Beiträge.


----------



## Trailst4R (3. Oktober 2008)

nein man


----------



## lightmetal (3. Oktober 2008)

Der Zensator schlägt zu... schnell her mit der Propaganda!

Regelverstoß:Rise ist toll, you know what iam saying?


----------



## l0st (3. Oktober 2008)

Haha...dreist


----------



## RISE (3. Oktober 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Der Zensator schlägt zu... schnell her mit der Propaganda!
> 
> Regelverstoß:Rise ist toll, you know what iam saying?



Ach, was redest du denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (3. Oktober 2008)

vorabbild
neue gabel lässt auf sich warten
sonst neu: seatcombo (thx bampedi) und ne vandero2
gescheites bild mit gabel wenn die dann da is..


----------



## Trailst4R (4. Oktober 2008)

ich finds gut


----------



## Ex-BMXer (4. Oktober 2008)

Musste es verkaufen weil ich (leider) zu groß wurde. Ich dachte ich könnte es ohne Biken schaffen - jetzt kommt ein 26'' ins Haus.


----------



## Stirni (5. Oktober 2008)

ab wann is man zu groß für BMX?nich das ich über der grenze bin und es nich weiß!


----------



## Ex-BMXer (5. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> ab wann is man zu groß für BMX?nich das ich über der grenze bin und es nich weiß!



Ne, ne. Ich bin 1,91 auf 'nem 20'' Oberrohr gefahren, und mein Rücken hat mir dann irgendwann gesagt ''du bist zu groß''. Ich hätte einfach einen neuen Rahmen, mit 'ner Oberrohrlänge von 20,75'' bis 21,25'' (schon fast zu lang) kaufen sollen. Ich habe gedacht ''das Geld kannst du für andere Sachen gebrauchen''. Ein neuer Rahmen hätte es getan, jetzt schon wieder ein neues Bike. 
Hauptsache ich komm wieder zurück zum Biken.


----------



## nicusy (5. Oktober 2008)

ja dann kauf dir doch lieben nen neues gscheides bmx mit richtiger rahmenlänge.... anstatt so nen 26" Quatsch ;-)


----------



## Stirni (5. Oktober 2008)

rischisch


----------



## Caracal (5. Oktober 2008)

Meine "Waffe":







Fällt wohl in die Kategorie visuelle Kriegsführung. Dafür war es allerdings günstig und ist sehr funktional. Meine anderen Räder, die mich jeweils mehr als das 10-fache gekostet haben, stehen seit zwei Wochen nur noch herum. 

Die HR-Bremse ist inzwischen ab und der Lenker in einer Linie mit der Gabel. Ansonsten überlege ich noch, was ich daran ändern werde (vorgesehen zur Zeit: Pegs mit Griptape, anderer Lenker, Griffe und gescheite Barends).

*edit*

Und natürlich noch ein paar neue Reifen (Odyssey Frequency G in der Drahtversion), da die Originalteile schon nach kürzester Zeit fast komplett runter sind.


----------



## ewoq (5. Oktober 2008)

dafür wirst du hier gevierteilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (5. Oktober 2008)

Und gerädert.


----------



## Caracal (5. Oktober 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> dafür wirst du hier gevierteilt



Ist mir Latte. Das Beste ist, dass man das volle Grauen auf dem Foto gar nicht erkennt.  Die Schweissnähte sehen nämlich aus, als hätte ein Blinder mit zwei Promille Blutalkohol den Rahmen zusammengebraten.


----------



## gmozi (5. Oktober 2008)

Ist das auf dem Boden Dein W-Lan Kabel? ;-)

Naja schwarze Räder gefallen mir fast immer.


----------



## lightmetal (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab hier 20m Wlan Kabel rumhängen, am Router... das hat mir der Shop auch als solches verkauft.


----------



## Facom (5. Oktober 2008)

Caracal schrieb:


> Meine "Waffe":
> [...]



Deine Waffe mal auf ne Waage gestellt?


----------



## Caracal (5. Oktober 2008)

Facom schrieb:


> Deine Waffe mal auf ne Waage gestellt?



Ich habe leider nur eine Personenwaage. Mit der komme ich so auf etwa 13kg für das Rad. Natürlich alles andere als leicht. Ist aber ganz O.K. solange das Gewicht gleichmäßig verteilt ist und bietet einem Anfänger wie mir ein gutmütiges Handling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1x (6. Oktober 2008)

So, die Gabel is endlich da (thx schmunsie).
Vorbau hab ich mal testweise gegen nen alten Fly getauscht.


----------



## .nOx (6. Oktober 2008)

extrem geiles rad, nur pedalen gefallen nicht so


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2008)

Mir gefällts echt gut.


----------



## Stirni (6. Oktober 2008)

sehr schön


----------



## DirtJumper III (6. Oktober 2008)

sieht mit dem vorbau aufjedenfall besser aus..


----------



## Son (7. Oktober 2008)

echt schick, vielleicht noch die bremssockel abmachen


----------



## lightmetal (7. Oktober 2008)




----------



## King Jens one (7. Oktober 2008)

ui ist der Rahmen flach! Was ist das fürn Rahmen?


----------



## gmozi (7. Oktober 2008)

Ist nen UKbikeco Revolution


----------



## lennarth (7. Oktober 2008)

alöx' rad ist der hammer,nur die aufkleber stören mich und ich persönlich find das rad mit dem vorbau nicht soo super.mach mal den khe dran wenn der noch bei dir rumfliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (7. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist alöx?

Aufkleber sind ab.... Skatepark war bockig dumm vorhin. Der Vorbau bleibt dran.


----------



## lightmetal (7. Oktober 2008)

Nachtrag....


----------



## lennarth (7. Oktober 2008)

ach alöx..den kennst du eh nicht


----------



## Lizard.King (7. Oktober 2008)

ich will schwarze felgen sehen


----------



## lightmetal (7. Oktober 2008)

Im Winter vielleicht... aber nicht schwarz.


----------



## RISE (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds gut. Der flache Rahmen entspricht nicht unbedingt meinem Schönheitsideal, aber dafür ist der Kontrast mit den Felgen trés bien.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmm.. mein Duo Sattel is kaputt gegangen, jetz Shadow und Bremse ab, im Winter fahr ich eh mehr street


----------



## Ex-BMXer (9. Oktober 2008)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> im Winter fahr ich eh mehr street



Was willst du denn sonst fahren mit den Reifen?


----------



## Stirni (9. Oktober 2008)

extreme freeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (9. Oktober 2008)

oder daun


----------



## lightmetal (9. Oktober 2008)

Privat alta!


----------



## Deleted 132162 (10. Oktober 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


>


 
einfach geil


----------



## lightmetal (10. Oktober 2008)

Danke. Aber ohne Sticker ist es viel besser!


----------



## Deleted 132162 (10. Oktober 2008)

weis nich, finds mit auch hübsch 
sind eig. beide varianten nise, aber nur schwarz is irgendwie nix besondres u know ^^


----------



## RISE (10. Oktober 2008)

Doch doch doch, lass das blos schwarz, alles andere geht dir eh nach 2 1/2 Stunden wieder auf den Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (10. Oktober 2008)

fällt mir gad erst auf, wie kurz isn das  steuerrohr da?


----------



## lightmetal (10. Oktober 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Doch doch doch, lass das blos schwarz, alles andere geht dir eh nach 2 1/2 Stunden wieder auf den Sack.



Ich denk auch.



Trailst4R schrieb:


> fällt mir gad erst auf, wie kurz isn das  steuerrohr da?



klick


----------



## gmozi (10. Oktober 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> fällt mir gad erst auf, wie kurz isn das  steuerrohr da?



Ist doch klar .. bei einem so flachen Rahmen, muss das Steuerrohr auch recht kurz gehalten werden. Macht auch Sinn, da man a) so noch was Gewicht spart und b) es so einfach besser aussieht


----------



## Agent Schmidt (10. Oktober 2008)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Hmm.. mein Duo Sattel is kaputt gegangen...[/IMG]



Wie bekommt man das hin


----------



## RISE (10. Oktober 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> b) es so einfach besser aussieht



Bei Bikeguide fährt einer den Rahmen mit einer ungekürzten Macneil Blazer und hat gut 3,5cm Spacer unterm Vorbau, womit das Argument wohl relativiert ist. Ich benutz ja selbst Spacer, aber es gibt eine gewisse Schmerzgrenze...

PS: Auch wenn ich persönlich längere Sitzrohre schöner finde, muss ich doch sagen, dass mir ein niedriger Rahmen mit _vernünftigen_ Rohrsätzen lieber ist als ein hoher mit superdünnen Rohren. Außerdem bin ich gespannt, wie sich die Sache fortsetzt. Bei einem 1,6kg Rahmen (meine Gabel wiegt 1,5kg) hätte ich trotz meines Gewichts und Fahrstils irgendwie Bedenken. Wenn die unbegründet sind, um so besser. Naja, wenn ich Geld habe investiere ich in einen 2,1kg schweren Rahmen...


----------



## Trailst4R (10. Oktober 2008)

> b) es so einfach besser aussieht
> Bei Bikeguide fährt einer den Rahmen mit einer ungekürzten Macneil Blazer und hat gut 3,5cm Spacer unterm Vorbau, womit das Argument wohl relativiert ist. Ich benutz ja selbst Spacer, aber es gibt eine gewisse Schmerzgrenze...



rise genau an das mobil hab ich auch gedacht.





da lob ich mir dochn längeres steuerrohr.


----------



## Joppes (10. Oktober 2008)

schön schön


----------



## lightmetal (11. Oktober 2008)

Na einfach kürzen... vom KHE zum UK hab ich nur einen 5mm Spacer mehr eingebaut... was sich gleich etwas ausgeglichener fährt.

Das da ... auf dem Bild ist nur lächerlich.


----------



## Stirni (12. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal das rad meiner freundin mit neuer gabel,braunen flybikes barends und mit ohne kurbel!kommt aber bald  falls jemand eine billig abzugeben hat,bescheid sagen!


----------



## MTXR (12. Oktober 2008)

warum postet deine freundin nich slber ihr rad? fÃ¤hrt sie Ã¼berhaupt ? gut ? oder is das einfach nur so ne macke von dir, Ã¼bertrieben viel geld fÃ¼r das rad deiner freundin auszugeben, das sie womÃ¶glich nur zum rumrollen braucht und wo ein 99â¬ ebay bmx eigentlich viel mehr sinn machen wÃ¼rde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (12. Oktober 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> warum postet deine freundin nich slber ihr rad? fÃ¤hrt sie Ã¼berhaupt ? gut ? oder is das einfach nur so ne macke von dir, Ã¼bertrieben viel geld fÃ¼r das rad deiner freundin auszugeben, das sie womÃ¶glich nur zum rumrollen braucht und wo ein 99â¬ ebay bmx eigentlich viel mehr sinn machen wÃ¼rde ?



Du solltest mal versuchen, beim Amtsgericht die Vormundschaft fÃ¼r ihn zu erhalten.


----------



## Ex-BMXer (12. Oktober 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> warum postet deine freundin nich slber ihr rad?



Der tut doch nur so als hätte er eine. 

Ne ne, aber was mir auffällt ist das eure Rahmen alle so flach sind, sodass das Bike viel Bodenfreiheit hat. Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder hat mein Ex-Bike eine unmoderne Geometrie gehabt?

Mal als Vergleich:
Dieses überaus schöne BMX hat einen (in meinen Augen) sehr flachen Rahmen.





Mein Bike kommt mir dagegen sehr hoch vor (also die Länge des Sattelrohrs ist sehr hoch).





Kann natürlich auch die Perspektive sein.


----------



## Stirni (13. Oktober 2008)

MTXR schrieb:


> warum postet deine freundin nich slber ihr rad? fÃ¤hrt sie Ã¼berhaupt ? gut ? oder is das einfach nur so ne macke von dir, Ã¼bertrieben viel geld fÃ¼r das rad deiner freundin auszugeben, das sie womÃ¶glich nur zum rumrollen braucht und wo ein 99â¬ ebay bmx eigentlich viel mehr sinn machen wÃ¼rde ?



1.) weil sie keine lust hat sich hier anzumelden.
2.)sie fÃ¤hrt,gut noch nicht weil erst ca. 2-3monate,macht aber Fortschritte.
3.)wo gebe ich Ã¼bertrieben viel geld aus?ide gabel?is meine alte von daher denke ich is das i.O.Kurbel kommt einfach nur ne schwarze ran.
4.) 99â¬ ebaybmx mÃ¶gn in euren kreisen vll. sehr tight und fresh unzo sein,vielleicht sogar weit verbreitet.Wir hier mÃ¶gen die nich so

Der vergleich mit den flachen rahmen ist mit dem UKbike ein extrembeispiel weil der schon heftig flach ist...davor kommt noch der tierra und ab dann gehts doch ?


----------



## Ex-BMXer (13. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> Der vergleich mit den flachen rahmen ist mit dem UKbike ein extrembeispiel weil der schon heftig flach ist...



Ah okay, kein Wunder.


----------



## lightmetal (13. Oktober 2008)

Das ist der 3er Golf unter den Rahmen .... zumindest was die Tieferlegung angayt.


----------



## Bampedi (13. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> Hier mal das rad meiner freundin mit neuer gabel,braunen flybikes barends und mit ohne kurbel!kommt aber bald  falls jemand eine billig abzugeben hat,bescheid sagen!



deine freundin wirdn besseres rad haben als ich.

deprimierend.


----------



## Joppes (13. Oktober 2008)

kommt halt vor wird mich ja aufregen


----------



## RISE (13. Oktober 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Das ist der 3er Golf unter den Rahmen .... zumindest was die Tieferlegung angayt.



Ja, aber bedenke bitte den Blackeye Killorado --> der ist halb so hoch wie dein 3er Golf.


----------



## lightmetal (13. Oktober 2008)

Der ist dann mehr so der Airride Polo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (13. Oktober 2008)

Der ist auch schon seeehr hässlich.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (17. Oktober 2008)

Neuer Simple Vorbau <3


----------



## nicusy (17. Oktober 2008)

schniekes radl!


----------



## keepdirtclean (17. Oktober 2008)

ooh,echt nice!


----------



## Joppes (17. Oktober 2008)

geht ab


----------



## dermaxx91 (17. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeeeB (21. Oktober 2008)

meins :]


----------



## bikeron (22. Oktober 2008)

okay...das über mir vielleicht nochmal in besserer quali...

ansonsten hir mal mein Fahrrad:


----------



## fashizzel (22. Oktober 2008)

welche lenkstange ist diese?


----------



## bikeron (22. Oktober 2008)

wethepeople adict standart    ich scheiß halt kein geld und als schüler verdiene ich nichts also fahr ich damit einfach mal rum...mir gefällt das bike so wie es jetzt ist


----------



## lightmetal (22. Oktober 2008)

Boah ist das uncool. Mit dir will ich nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Ex-BMXer (22. Oktober 2008)

Äh, du hast also vorne links ein Peg und hinten gar keins? Haste vor nur Nosegrinds zu machen?


----------



## DirtJumper III (22. Oktober 2008)

smith geht auch ne


----------



## lightmetal (22. Oktober 2008)

Nur!


----------



## bikeron (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin halt an dem tag eigentlich ohne Pegs gefahren und dann kamen wir an so eine tolle curb und da musste man einfach einen smithgrind machen...normal fahre ich mit 2 pegs...beide links aber ich wollte es halt mal ohne ausprobiern und den rest kennt ihr 

edit: das interressiert sowieso keinen


----------



## the agent (24. Oktober 2008)

seit heute....
mistiges foto i weiss besseres mit spiegelreflex kommt die tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaxx91 (24. Oktober 2008)

das echt schnicke


----------



## Agent Schmidt (25. Oktober 2008)

schön und vorallem 20"


----------



## Agent Schmidt (25. Oktober 2008)

Ex-BMXer schrieb:


> Äh, du hast also vorne links ein Peg und hinten gar keins?




Sag bloß


----------



## bikeron (25. Oktober 2008)

Sieht gut aus....GRÜNE RÄDER RULE!!!


----------



## the agent (25. Oktober 2008)

danke fürs feedback!


----------



## MTXR (27. Oktober 2008)

so mal als kleiner vorgeschmack ... bessere bilder kommen die tage aber ich war einfach zu geil auf den neuen laufradsatz und die bremse <3


----------



## Agent Schmidt (27. Oktober 2008)

Uhh 
Bike: fit flow trail passt nich mehr so ganz


----------



## MTXR (27. Oktober 2008)

ach, wieso ? rahmen,lenker,gabel,kurbel,griffe,sattel und stange sind ja noch original. und solange der rahmen noch da ist ist es hat ein fit flow series 

edit: nur meine signatur stimmt nicht mehr ...


----------



## keepdirtclean (28. Oktober 2008)

fit dlr dran, schaft gekürzt, spacer weg, neue pedale und rahmen schwarz gelackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (28. Oktober 2008)

Sieht sehr cool aus. Aber besorg Dir mal schwarze Ventilkappen


----------



## RISE (28. Oktober 2008)

Das Ding könnte glatt im pornicious Thread landen. Ich finds bis auf die für mich fehlende Bremse perfekt.


----------



## Caracal (28. Oktober 2008)

Der Nachfolger vom KHE:





Ebenfalls von eBay.


----------



## bemster (28. Oktober 2008)

hässlich


----------



## Aceface (28. Oktober 2008)

Das FitED ist ein Traum!


----------



## gmozi (28. Oktober 2008)

bemster schrieb:


> hässlich


 Guck mal in Spiegel 


Ich find die Farbkombination echt gut. Schwarz/Orange gefällt mir eh immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bemster (28. Oktober 2008)

gegen die farbkombi hab ich ja nix...die ist geil

aber das zeug wo die farbe drauf ist gefällt mir nicht so toll


----------



## Caracal (28. Oktober 2008)

Das einzige was daran ein bisschen stört ist das Gewicht. Alleine beim Sattel kann ich ohne Probleme ein halbes Pfund verlieren. Ansonsten folgt die Form halt der Funktion.


----------



## bikeron (28. Oktober 2008)

das flatlandrad sieht bis auf den sattel geil aus....und das schwarze rad drüber sieht aus als wäre es noch nicht so richtig benutzt worden...was aber nichts am schönen aussehen des radels ändert


----------



## l0st (28. Oktober 2008)

wenns neu lackiert wurde...


----------



## RISE (28. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht erfindet Fit ja den used look. Mattfarbe mit Kratzern ab Werk...


----------



## der Digge (28. Oktober 2008)

erfinden is nich -> Specialized


----------



## RISE (28. Oktober 2008)

Achso. Na dann klauen sie es halt wie die ganzen Aufkleberdesigns.


----------



## street (30. Oktober 2008)

mein rad


----------



## RISE (30. Oktober 2008)

Geht klar das Ding.


----------



## bikeron (30. Oktober 2008)

Für meinen Geschmack ist der LEnker zu weit nach vorne geneigt aber an sich sieht das Ding richtig gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (31. Oktober 2008)

Übergangsweise dicken khe hinten
neuer Lenker
neue pedale
mal brakeless


----------



## Stirni (31. Oktober 2008)

schööööön!


----------



## specip2 (31. Oktober 2008)

Meinzz xD The take time frame


----------



## dermaxx91 (1. November 2008)




----------



## Stirni (1. November 2008)

was das fürne kurbel ? sieht alles heftig dünn aus!aber gut! 

edith flüstert grade ,dass sie den sattel doch nich so toll findet.


----------



## specip2 (1. November 2008)

is ne Wombolt.
Danke xD


----------



## Benh00re (1. November 2008)

neu : FIT FAF falt 2.25", FIT DLR vorbau, komplett schwarzmatt lackiert
neue nabe kommt noch


----------



## Lizard.King (1. November 2008)

sieht schon jetzt extrem AFFEN-fett aus


----------



## Stirni (1. November 2008)

voll affig oida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (1. November 2008)

oberaffentittengeil


----------



## bikeron (1. November 2008)

Low-Rider


----------



## RISE (1. November 2008)

For nose manuals only.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. November 2008)

Stier.


----------



## keepdirtclean (2. November 2008)

alter,ich kenn niemanden der reifen öfters wechselt als du  aber sehr schick in schwarz matt. wo hast du die faf in 2,25 her?? such die dinger schon ne weile,sind überall ausverkauft. will auch son eddie mobil


----------



## Benh00re (2. November 2008)

mit nem atzen getauscht gegen KHE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t3rror!st (4. November 2008)

lila edwin grips kommen bald noch dran


----------



## RISE (4. November 2008)

Geht ab die Karre. Und die Kombination blau - lila gefällt mir.


----------



## Jutaro (5. November 2008)

Jetzt mit DLD Rasta und Profile Imperial:




Frame wird bald in Dunkel Lila.

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## Stirni (5. November 2008)

vorbau passt fabrlich nich,mit lila rahmen denke ich auch nich...
ansonsten schön!


----------



## keepdirtclean (5. November 2008)

neuer rahmen


----------



## lightmetal (5. November 2008)

Schönes Foto und noch besseres Rad.


----------



## specip2 (5. November 2008)

keepthedirtclean  du bis so doof warum hast du nur so geile Bmx ?
Auch die Fotos davon sind einfach nur geil!


----------



## Trailst4R (5. November 2008)

wo gitbs thecomeup sticker?

aber echt schönes ding


----------



## heup (5. November 2008)

wurde der rahmen nur zum verticken gelackt???( http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/146677/cat/10 )


----------



## keepdirtclean (6. November 2008)

nene,rahmen wurde nicht zum verticken gelackt,als ich ihn gelackt habe,wußte ich noch nicht das ich bald einen pandora haben werde 

@trailst4r: ich mach die shirtdesigns für thecomeup,daher schickt mir der adam22 immer ein haufen zeug zu. die weißen hab ich grad nicht da, kriege aber bald welche. hab noch die roten comeup sticker.wenn du welche willst,sag grad bescheid,ich schick sie dir zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoamDiver (6. November 2008)

wuhaa. sehr schön. Gute rahmen wahl ; ) fahr den gleichen , welche größe hastn du ?? is das au nen 21 " ??


----------



## keepdirtclean (6. November 2008)

danke! ja, ist ein 21". fährt sich sehr angenehm


----------



## Benh00re (6. November 2008)

comeup tshirts und sticker ... aha ... pm keepthedirtclean ^^
btw. schickes schlichtes fahrrattz


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. November 2008)

ein so schönes rad hast du da 
roten Bebber sehn aber auch jut aus


----------



## rider is (7. November 2008)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> neuer rahmen


der rahmen bzw die rohre cstays sehen nicht aus als ob sie street aushalten,
brauchen sie auch nicht die baust dein rad ja auch nur für foren auf


----------



## keepdirtclean (7. November 2008)

ja,hast recht,die chainstays würden sofort wegbiegen wenn ich damit fahren würde. ich baue es halt nur für foren auf. dafür ist der rahmen gamacht   und du trottel meldest dich hier nur an um anderen auf den sack zu gehen


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

hau mal deine kiste rein   rider is


----------



## l0st (7. November 2008)

Das san total normale Chainstays du Vollpfosten.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (7. November 2008)

rider is schrieb:


> die baust dein rad ja auch nur für foren auf



Du etwa nicht?  Untrendy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (7. November 2008)

xDDD

Ich find das Sublila Rad echt bombe


----------



## I bins d i bins (7. November 2008)

rider is schrieb:


> der rahmen bzw die rohre cstays sehen nicht aus als ob sie street aushalten,
> brauchen sie auch nicht die baust dein rad ja auch nur für foren auf



verschwinde und zwar sofort!


----------



## the agent (8. November 2008)

find die aussage ga net so schlimm! türlich mag ma dann schon actionpics sehen^^
(was net heissen soll das ktdc. keine hat)


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. November 2008)

Actionbild is im Album


----------



## specip2 (8. November 2008)

rider is schrieb:


> der rahmen bzw die rohre cstays sehen nicht aus als ob sie street aushalten,..........................................
> :


 stimmt er hat sich den rahmen ja auch selber zammen geschweist !


----------



## keepdirtclean (8. November 2008)

jaja voll lustig   habe doch geschrieben dass ich es nur für foren aufbaue und noch nie gefahren bin,auser für den footjam einmal aber dann ist mir der dünne rahmen verbogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. November 2008)

Ich baue es eigentlich nicht nur fürs Forum auch...
ist auch echt n schönes Accessoire fürs Zimmer


----------



## Stirni (8. November 2008)

jetz ma im ernst...fährt hier einer von euch richtig ?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. November 2008)

Keepdirtclean wusstest du* DAS *schon?!!!1111einself11!!11einhundertelf111


----------



## keepdirtclean (8. November 2008)

da ich das rad neu aufgebaut habe ist es doch klar dass es nach paar wochen nicht am arsch aussieht.
nur weil ich keinen hier habe der dauernd actionpics von mir macht heißt es doch nicht dass ich nicht fahre. 
80% der räder in foren sehen "neu" aus, nur weil sie dann mit der handycam geknipst werden kann ich auch nix für.


----------



## l0st (9. November 2008)

auf fit sind ein paar räder ausm forum hier, wannabe seine 2 sind da auch.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. November 2008)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ne Runde gedreht, ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis.


----------



## bikeron (9. November 2008)

Das teil gehört ja eher ins museum als auf die straße


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. November 2008)

Ist ja auch nicht für die Straße gedacht


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2008)

Sieht das nur so aus oder rostet der Lenker?


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. November 2008)

Sieht nicht nur so aus, leider. Die Kurbeln und Peks auch. Aber nur Flugrost. Muß ich mal polieren, das Bike stand etwa 5 Jahre im Keller. Macht aber immer wieder Spaß.
Auch im hohen Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132162 (11. November 2008)

btw, kann es sein das speiche nauch rosten ?
und wie bekommt man das am besten weg (sagt jetzt nicht neue räder/speichen kaufen)


----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Mei Jung... bisschen blöde biste aber nicht zufällig?


----------



## keepdirtclean (11. November 2008)

peks   ja speichen rosten auch, reifen auch, mußt tierisch aufpassen dass dich nicht der regen erwischt sonst kommst du zuhause an und dein rad ist weggerostet


----------



## l0st (11. November 2008)

drum bauen wir räder auch nur für foren, da passiert sowas nicht.


----------



## keepdirtclean (11. November 2008)

so siehts aus, fahren ist uncool, forenaufbau ist trend


----------



## Deleted 132162 (11. November 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Mei Jung... bisschen blöde biste aber nicht zufällig?


 
hm, anscheinend bin ich das, hab keine lust mich
über deinen post aufzuregen, führt zu nix.
zudem bin ich für solche kleinkinderstreitereien
zu alt


----------



## lennarth (11. November 2008)

er denk ich auch.lustig ists trotzdem.


----------



## dermaxx91 (11. November 2008)




----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2008)

Und du lachst erstmal. Fein, bekommst einen Keks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermaxx91 (11. November 2008)

echt?! dasaber nett
da freu ich mich.


----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sieht nicht nur so aus, leider. Die Kurbeln und Peks auch. Aber nur Flugrost. Muß ich mal polieren, das Bike stand etwa 5 Jahre im Keller. Macht aber immer wieder Spaß.
> Auch im hohen Alter



Dann polier mal solange es nur Flugrost ist. Wär schade drum sowas verrosten zu lassen.


----------



## Jutaro (12. November 2008)

Steinigt mich. Hab mir gestern mal nen grossen lenker drangeschraubt (odyseey lumberjack), und mich den ganzen tag damit beschaeftigt. Hab mich nun dazu entschlossen das er bleibt. Viele tricks klappen einfach besser. Aber ein paar funzen garnicht mehr so toll( x-up, barspin..). Die kommen aber wieder....



Neu mit Lumberjack und Evo2.

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## Trailst4R (12. November 2008)

trend?


----------



## RISE (12. November 2008)

Das Rad wär richtig gut, wenn der Vorbau eine andere Farbe hätte.


----------



## Jutaro (12. November 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> trend?



Ich weiss ich weiss. 
Freunde von mir haben mich pracktisch dazu gezwungen. Probiers mal, komm schon probiers mal aus ist wirklich besser. Bessere kontrolle usw. Hab dann nachgegeben und es ausprobiert. Einen ganzen tag lang. Und nun finde ich es recht easy.



> Das Rad wär richtig gut, wenn der Vorbau eine andere Farbe hätte.


Ne der bleibt. Ich find die Farbe geil.
Der rahmen wird schwarz( im sonnenlicht wirkt es aber lila )matt.

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (12. November 2008)

naja,wenn schwarz wird, dann kommt der vorbau gut!
ist das der dlr oder dld?


----------



## gmozi (12. November 2008)

Würd mal auf LSD umsteigen


----------



## Jutaro (12. November 2008)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> naja,wenn schwarz wird, dann kommt der vorbau gut!
> ist das der dlr oder dld?



Ist der DLD.



gmozi schrieb:


> Würd mal auf LSD umsteigen


Ne aus dem alter bin ich raus. Beer reicht!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## keepdirtclean (12. November 2008)

das war dann wiederrum nicht so schlau. einen gedroppten vorbau und hohen lenker??


----------



## lightmetal (12. November 2008)

Bitte, bitte wirf den Vorbau in das Rohrreinigerbad. Oder bist du so ein Rastatyp?


----------



## Jutaro (12. November 2008)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> das war dann wiederrum nicht so schlau. einen gedroppten vorbau und hohen lenker??



Ich wollte ja urpruenglich keinen hohen lenker haben. Vorbau war vorher da. 
Aber mir gefaehlt das ganz gut so. so ist der hohe lumberjack nicht ganz so hoch aber auch nicht zu low. Ich komm damit auf jeden fall gut mit klar. Besser als mein 7.5`lenker vorher.



lightmetal schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte wirf den Vorbau in das Rohrreinigerbad. Oder bist du so ein Rastatyp?


Hab nix mit rasta zu tun. Mir gefallen die farben halt!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## keepdirtclean (12. November 2008)

jaja,ich weiß habs schon letztens gepostet,aber jetzt mal in schwarz/weiß auf www.subrosabrand.com


----------



## Agent Schmidt (12. November 2008)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> das war dann wiederrum nicht so schlau. einen gedroppten vorbau und hohen lenker??



Hattest ih doch auch mal dran  
Aber jetzt dein rad  uhhh verdammt heiß 
Schade das es nich benutzt wird...


----------



## keepdirtclean (12. November 2008)

wär ja nicht schlau es zu nutzen, wurde ja nur für foren aufgebaut, brauche das voll egomäßig


----------



## keepdirtclean (12. November 2008)

das mit dld und skyhigh hab ich schon 1000mal geschrieben, dass ich die gabel,vorbau und lenker neuwertig für 1/3 des neupreises bekommen habe,also habe ich nicht rumgemeckert und dld verkauft und dafür dlr geholt. 

@agentschmidt: ja,sorry dass ich nicht so krasse actionpics habe wie du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (12. November 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Hattest ih doch auch mal dran
> Aber jetzt dein rad  uhhh verdammt heiß
> Schade das es nich benutzt wird...



Jetzt hör mal auf mit dem Unsinn ... so langsam nervt das wirklich.

Das hier ist quasi das "Zeigt Eure Räder" Topic. Und da sollten die Räder wohl möglichst gut aussehen, oder? Und wenn man sein Rad dann so ablichtet, dass man eventuelle Macken usw. nicht direkt sieht, ist das super.

Nur weil ein Rad auf dem Bild gut aussieht, bedeutet das nicht, dass damit nicht gefahren wird.


----------



## lennarth (12. November 2008)

ich denke,das hat er verstanden.


----------



## the agent (12. November 2008)

ok thema abgehackt... i ein depp hat sich halt beschwert.. steht einfach über den hasswellen drüber 

@ktdc: findsts net a weng unsinnig schwarz weisses bild? ma sieht ga net die wunderschön passenden naben


----------



## RISE (12. November 2008)

Nee, das sieht so schon echt gut aus. Schwarze Naben wären auch schick.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (12. November 2008)

gmozi das war nur ironie...
lEnNyLiZaRd hat recht...keks für dich...
nein mit roten Naben um einiges besser finde ich


----------



## the agent (12. November 2008)

@biber: aber da fehlt doch der gewisse touch^^


----------



## keepdirtclean (12. November 2008)

nächste woche hab ich nen neuen blitz da kommen auch actionpics 

roten naben wollt ich eigentlich auch nicht, da ich am riot alles  schon schwarz/rot hatte, hab aber den laufradsatz komplett für weniger als den neupreis der hrnabe bekommen, von daher hab ich mich damit abgefunden 

ja wegen schwarz/weiss pic, beschwert euch beim ryan sher, der hat glaub ich nen schwarz/weiss tick, der macht ja alles bei subrosa in s/w


----------



## RISE (12. November 2008)

Machen die bei Simple ja auch. Nichtsdestotrotz haben beide Firmen eine durchaus solide Farbwahl bei ihren Produkte, von raw mal abgesehen.


----------



## Aceface (14. November 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (14. November 2008)

sehe nüx


----------



## Aceface (14. November 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> sehe nüx



habs geändert


----------



## Joppes (14. November 2008)

über die Speichen kann man streiten, aber sonst isses schön


----------



## Stirni (14. November 2008)

ich finds wie gesagt geil!


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (16. November 2008)

So, endlich ein längerer rahmen und bisschen breiterer Lenker, fährt sich echt gut und nochmal 200g leichter.


----------



## L_AIR (16. November 2008)

echt schnike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (16. November 2008)

hammer!!! welche rahmengröße?


----------



## Stirni (16. November 2008)

new deal oder der vom blacksmith ?


----------



## .nOx (16. November 2008)

kein sleepless
aber schön


----------



## l0st (16. November 2008)

new deal, tippe auf 21".


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (16. November 2008)

Genau ^^ Thx buddys.


----------



## RISE (16. November 2008)

Sieht gut aus. Schade, dass die Rahmen aus dem Sonderangebot alle so schnell weg waren...


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (16. November 2008)

Unter http://www.centralbmx.com/ bekommt ihr noch was zum Sonderpreis, ein United 40, ein Fit Eddie, ein Simple und en UK bike der günstiger als sonst wo ist!


----------



## RISE (16. November 2008)

Ja, wissen wir schon. Wir waren leider irgendwie ne Woche zu spät dran und deswegen passt das mit den Längen nicht so. Ärgert mich mit dem 40...


----------



## Benh00re (17. November 2008)

endlich ready to rumble


----------



## Son (17. November 2008)

der lenker ist bisschen weit nach hinten geneigt, ansonsten der oberhammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (17. November 2008)

habs auch erst auf den fotos bemerkt ... naja ist ja wurscht


----------



## keepdirtclean (17. November 2008)

geil,aber warum jetzt toploader?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (17. November 2008)

Benh00re schrieb:


> habs auch erst auf den fotos bemerkt ...



Wie kriegt man das hin 
geiles gfährt nur will mir der Vorbau nich gefallen


----------



## nicusy (17. November 2008)

deinem radl steht die animal sattelkombo perfekt!
und des will was heißen... weil da gibts nicht viele von!


----------



## heup (17. November 2008)

ich hab den sattel auch hier rumliegen...wird gegen  ein annern getauscht


----------



## Trailst4R (17. November 2008)

die affenschaukel is sehr schön


----------



## Benh00re (17. November 2008)

ich liebe euch alle


----------



## Stirni (17. November 2008)

black bike!wundergeil!


----------



## Joppes (17. November 2008)

mach doch wenigstens noch ein Teil in eine andere Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (17. November 2008)

nein so ist das schon mehr als gut


----------



## Stirni (17. November 2008)

Joppes schrieb:


> mach doch wenigstens noch ein Teil in eine andere Farbe



is doch die kette du esel


----------



## Joppes (17. November 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> is doch die kette du esel



"!NOCH!" ein Teil


----------



## Stirni (17. November 2008)

jetz stellse dich aber an


----------



## RISE (17. November 2008)

Gut und sogar dieser wirklich superhässliche Sattel passt da gut dran. Was nichts daran ändert, dass der Sattel ungefähr der Hitler unter den Fahrradteilen ist. Und das mit großem Abstand.


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2008)

Der Rad ist spitze, genauso wie der Sattel. Ich will den auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specip2 (18. November 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass der Sattel ungefähr der Hitler unter den Fahrradteilen ist. .




 
des heist dan das alle die Rechst sind, diesen Sattel habn


----------



## .nOx (18. November 2008)

nein das heißt der er hitler optisch nicht ansprechend fand.


----------



## Mr Puky (18. November 2008)

rad hui vorbau pfui


----------



## nicusy (19. November 2008)

da darf keine andere farbe hin... der weiße fleck auf dem sattel ist schon genug... von mir aus könnte die kette auch noch schwarz sein


----------



## Agent Schmidt (19. November 2008)

Kette, Mutter und Ventil harmoniert 
Wie viel wiegt das gute Stück? Patrlist wäre noch interessant.


----------



## specip2 (19. November 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> nein das heißt der er hitler optisch nicht ansprechend fand.



meinst du nur optisch  Politisch wohl auch!


----------



## RISE (19. November 2008)

Ja, so alles in allem eigentlich.


----------



## specip2 (20. November 2008)

Geändert werden noch griffe vorbau und lenker (die wombolt muss mal wieder richtig gelackt werden)


----------



## street (20. November 2008)

jow sieht ganz cool aus nur der sattel gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Trailst4R (20. November 2008)

geht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (20. November 2008)

Sattel = endgay = Bild kaputt


----------



## Trailst4R (20. November 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Sattel = endgay = Bild kaputt



so schlimm is der auch nicht 

ich hoff mal dass der eclat besser aussehen wird


----------



## lightmetal (20. November 2008)

Rails for President!


----------



## Trailst4R (20. November 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Rails for President!



man muss auch mal offen für neues sein


----------



## Aceface (20. November 2008)

Da hat sicher niemand was dagegen, wobei die Idee auch nichts neues ist. Aber der Sattel ist auch einfach nicht schön anzusehen.


----------



## .nOx (20. November 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Rails for President!


der khe ist end das zäpfchen und pivo kannste eh knicken
sonst ist es sehr schön


----------



## specip2 (20. November 2008)

thx @ all
ja also ich mag den sattel, der is iwie voll clean und halt leicht (170gr meiner)


----------



## lightmetal (20. November 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> man muss auch mal offen für neues sein



Das reicht doch im Bett schon.


----------



## RISE (20. November 2008)

Rails sind immer gut. Und im Bett sind ist doch niemand für was anderes offen... Ich ehrlich gesagt möchte ich das Pivotalsystem oder die Plastesattelkombo der Sexualität auch nicht erleben. 
Bis auf den einzigen Kritikpunkt ist das Rad aber gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent-Smith (23. November 2008)

[/URL]

[/IMG]


----------



## heup (23. November 2008)

???


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. November 2008)

Werd ich auch mal wieder meins zeigen...paar neue Sachen
-Rahmen Raw gemacht     
-Fitbikeco DLD
-Mutiny Glam                   
-Vorderrad




~10,6kg + schreckliches Bild


----------



## nicusy (23. November 2008)

vorderrad taugt mir nicht


----------



## the agent (23. November 2008)

doch so wies da steht richtig gut!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. November 2008)

nicusy schrieb:


> vorderrad taugt mir nicht



Will auch gewechselt werden. Ist nur als Übergang bin schon länger auf der Suche, find aber nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (23. November 2008)

mit den reifen machst du dich in smallville sehr beliebt


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. November 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> mit den reifen machst du dich in smallville sehr beliebt



und auf der Waage 

Beim Hinterrad sieht das gar nich so schlimm aus liegt wahrscheinlich an der VR Felge.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. November 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> und auf der Waage


 
...nehmt doch ganz kurze Rahmen, kurze Kurbelarme und niedrige Lenker , macht sich auch gut auf der Waage...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. November 2008)

Betonung liegt eher auf dem 2. Teil meines Beitrags


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (24. November 2008)

ist das der 29zoll glam?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (24. November 2008)

28" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 muhaha


----------



## carretta (24. November 2008)

So leute hier mal mein BMX.


----------



## Aceface (24. November 2008)

richtig geile kiste!


----------



## paule_p2 (24. November 2008)

demnächst wird wohl ein neuer Rahmen kommen.


----------



## Trailst4R (24. November 2008)

was is das braune am rrahmen?schickes teil auf ejden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (24. November 2008)

die pulverung hat sich teilweise verabschiedet und drunter war der rost.


----------



## Bampedi (24. November 2008)

einfach nru geil.


----------



## RISE (24. November 2008)

Und was wirds bei dir?


----------



## paule_p2 (24. November 2008)

gute frage, im moment tendiere ich zu nem kurzen Luna oder dem Simple Weaver.


----------



## RISE (24. November 2008)

Ja, klingt beides gut. Beide Räder sind übrigens sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## Aceface (24. November 2008)

was ist das fürn Lenker Paule? geile Kiste übrigens!


----------



## paule_p2 (24. November 2008)

teile sind bis auf neue Pedale und Griffe gleichgeblieben. Der Lenker is ein Lumberjack, auf jeder seite um 1,5cm gekürzt.


----------



## nicusy (25. November 2008)

Weihnachten steht vor der tür


----------



## lennarth (25. November 2008)

wunderschön..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (25. November 2008)

das vom paule rockt!


----------



## heup (25. November 2008)

die hintere felge sieht geil aus so .......naja....klar eben...

ist de s ne hazard lite/7ka?


----------



## DirtJumper III (25. November 2008)

des erste foto samt rad vom nicusy ist fät


----------



## Agent Schmidt (25. November 2008)

Geiles rad  Aber dein wetter sagt mir gar nich zu


----------



## L_AIR (26. November 2008)

was ist das für nen lenker beim letzten?


----------



## nicusy (26. November 2008)

thx
ja is ne hazzard... die is chrom weil ich eig bisher immer nur mit bremse gefahren bin.
Lenker is nen fit Nortwest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (26. November 2008)

nice! schwarze felge hinten und lenker ein wenig nach hinten wäre noch ein tick besser aber so auch top!


----------



## nicusy (26. November 2008)

jo werd demnäachst eh mal ne farbliche änderung ausprobieren

thx für die props,... und das von dem mit dem absolut heißesten rad hier im forum


----------



## l0st (26. November 2008)

Wo ist Rise sein neues Rad...woooo?


----------



## Trailst4R (26. November 2008)

kommt hoffentlich bald


----------



## RISE (26. November 2008)

Sorry, ich hab kein Werkzeug zum Ausbauen der Räder hier... Muss erst n Freund vorbeibringen und der ist beschäftigt. Aber sieht schon ganz schick aus. Nur die rote Stickerei auf dem Shadow Sattel passt gar nicht.


----------



## l0st (26. November 2008)

Edding


----------



## lightmetal (26. November 2008)

Fäden aufschneiden und ziehen. Edding färbt mich Pech auf Klamotten ab.


----------



## RISE (26. November 2008)

Ich lass mir auf jeden Fall was einfallen. Ohne Aufkleber ist das kein Ding mit dem Sattel. Wollte nur noch abwarten wie es komplett aussieht, bevor ich sie entferne.

Hier mal zum Vorgeschmack:











Mt den Spacern lass ich mir noch was einfallen, ein zweiter 3mm Spacer wird aber knapp, weil sonst der Vorbau nicht mehr richtig klemmt. Naja, mal sehen. Alles in allem ist es jetzt n gutes Kilo leichter.


----------



## lennarth (26. November 2008)

was zu sehen ist,gefällt.


----------



## .nOx (26. November 2008)

endlich hat der vorbau mal nen angemessenen rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (26. November 2008)

Es ist ziemlich schwierig diese Farbe richtig darzustellen. Von der Beschreibung her würd ich sagen, dass es smoke chrom ziemlich ähnlich ist. Bessere Bilder kommen dann, wenns fertig ist.

E1:



.nOx schrieb:


> endlich hat der vorbau mal nen angemessenen rahmen



Der Eastern war echt gut. Rein vom Image her zwar nicht mit Thomson vergleichbar, aber hat sich prima fahren lassen und die Verarbeitung war top. Würd ihn auch sofort wieder kaufen, nur ich wollte mal n höheres Tretlager testen.

E2: @Stirni: Nee, lass mal. Der 8" hat mir zuwenig upsweep, alles andere ist zu niedrig. Wenn mal was neues kommt, dann so in 8,25" mit Upsweep, dann können die Spacer auch ganz weg.


----------



## Stirni (26. November 2008)

.nOx schrieb:


> endlich hat der vorbau mal nen angemessenen rahmen


aber ehrlich!


an nem united lenker interessiert?


----------



## l0st (26. November 2008)

translucent black ist das doch,oder?hat ich an meinem mutiny auch,ist echt nett anzusehen.


----------



## Stirni (26. November 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> E2: @Stirni: Nee, lass mal. Der 8" hat mir zuwenig upsweep, alles andere ist zu niedrig. Wenn mal was neues kommt, dann so in 8,25" mit Upsweep, dann können die Spacer auch ganz weg.



quark 8" ! 7,5"  
naja ich freu mich schon aufs bild vom ganzen


----------



## RISE (26. November 2008)

l0st schrieb:


> translucent black ist das doch,oder?hat ich an meinem mutiny auch,ist echt nett anzusehen.



Genau. Die roten waren leider alle schon weg und die grünen nur brakeless, aber ich muss echt sagen, dass die Farbe schicker aussieht als auf den Bildern.


----------



## RISE (30. November 2008)

Et voilá. 







Und mit dem Rad des Spielgefährten:






Kettenspannung kommt vielleicht noch irgendwann, sieht aber auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als es ist.


----------



## muchalutcha (30. November 2008)

Das Vordere von den beiden finde ich schöner.
An dem von Rise fehlt etwas Farbe.


----------



## lennarth (30. November 2008)

schön!


----------



## l0st (30. November 2008)

derbe gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (30. November 2008)

Tight. Eins hat sogar eine Sattelstütze...


----------



## nicusy (30. November 2008)

das hintere sagt mir mehr zu... jetzt noch nen anderen mantel vorne und es is hammer!


----------



## RISE (30. November 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Tight. Eins hat sogar eine Sattelstütze...



Meins hat sogar ne ungekürzte Demolition Cromo Sattelstütze. Die wiegt soviel wie dein halber Rahmen.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (30. November 2008)

ich würd den sattel nicht so steil machen... und die kette spannen 
aber sagt mir sehr zu dein 40


----------



## RISE (30. November 2008)

Kette ist doch n bisschen arg wenig gespannt und satteltechnisch werd ich mal sehen. Wahrscheinlich zieh ich dem Shadow die Fäden, weil mir ansonsten echt kaum ein Sattel zusagt. Die Position geht schon in Ordnung, man sitzt ja eh nie drauf und direkt in den Anus bekommt man ihn auch nicht. 

Fährt sich übrigens echt dufte und die Farbe ist draußen noch besser, zwischen raw, schwarz und grün ist alles möglich.


----------



## .nOx (30. November 2008)

so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (30. November 2008)

Super Ding.


----------



## heup (30. November 2008)

hier meins
neue parts sind :
Odyssey monolever,shadow bremskabel,odyssey evoII,koolstops,animal edwin de larosa griffe,animal pivotal sattelstütze noch nicht angebaut,sattel kommt noch
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/234653
bild is ******* ich weiß....meine cam versgt immer bei der auflösung...

das ding von nOx. is suppi!!rise seins auch und des andere is ja fast das selbe!?
edit:  *.*nOx


----------



## Joppes (30. November 2008)

Mal ne andere Farbcombo! sehr sehr gelungen


----------



## heup (30. November 2008)

hehe...danke danke...


----------



## Stirni (30. November 2008)

RISE und nox.s rad sind beide sehr geil!
komm an rise seins denn noch eine bremse ?


----------



## RISE (30. November 2008)

Vielleicht.


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich zieh ich dem Shadow die Fäden



Wenn du schon dabei bist, dann mach doch gleich noch die Plastikdinger ab.

Schönes Rad!


----------



## Maniac 126 (2. Dezember 2008)




----------



## paule_p2 (2. Dezember 2008)

ja rosa mit kleine grünen penisen drauf...



althaaaa, fragst du auch deine mama welche farbe dein neues tshirt haben soll?


----------



## Jutaro (8. Dezember 2008)

Kleines update:
Rahmen Raw.



Sorry fuers schlechte Handy Foto!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (8. Dezember 2008)

find isch rischtisch jeil


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. Dezember 2008)

Warst du nicht mal so sehr gegen Trends?


----------



## _coco_ (8. Dezember 2008)

Maniac 126 schrieb:


>



Mensch. soooo zu kneifen is doch nun auch keine Art!
Mut zu deiner Frage!


----------



## Jutaro (9. Dezember 2008)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Warst du nicht mal so sehr gegen Trends?



Ist Raw trendy?

War und bin nicht gegen Trends! Mag nur nicht das die nichttrendigen bei vielen nicht akzeptiert werden.
Viele der sogenannten trendigen parts sind ja recht sinvoll!!!!

Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## keepdirtclean (9. Dezember 2008)

neu sind faf, fatty und weißer lenker


----------



## man1x (9. Dezember 2008)

richtig gut!

wo gibtsn die fatty`s


----------



## keepdirtclean (9. Dezember 2008)

danke, hab die ausm bmxforum einem abgekauft


----------



## RISE (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja genau, wie ist der Reifen so? Mit schwarzem Lenker hats mir etwas besser gefallen, aber trotzdem ist es noch top.


----------



## keepdirtclean (9. Dezember 2008)

reifen fährt sich ganz gut bis jetzt. aber die gummimischung kommt mir ziemlich weich vor,denke mal der wird schnell runter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (9. Dezember 2008)

Jutaro schrieb:


> Ist Raw trendy?
> War und bin nicht gegen Trends! Mag nur nicht das die nichttrendigen bei vielen nicht akzeptiert werden.
> Viele der sogenannten trendigen parts sind ja recht sinvoll!!!!
> Gruss
> Jutaro



Ja nach icb is raw der mega Trend  beim Rest kann ich dir nur vollkommen zustimmen
Subrosa ist immernoch ein Traum!


----------



## Aceface (9. Dezember 2008)

@keepdirtclean

wirklich richtig geil! Mit weißem Lenker sogar noch besser.


----------



## Stirni (9. Dezember 2008)

rad ist top,aber der lenker reißt mich hin und her :/


----------



## Aceface (9. Dezember 2008)

...komplett schwarze Räder fährt doch jeder 2.


----------



## nicusy (9. Dezember 2008)

lenker passt gut zum sticker
eventuell noch nen weißes kettenblatt


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. Dezember 2008)

sieht schon sehr gut mit dem weiß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (10. Dezember 2008)

übersickes mobil einfach


----------



## chrische (10. Dezember 2008)

Bonzen Scheese...

Sieht aus wie noch nicht einmal gefahren.


----------



## L_AIR (10. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Benh00re (10. Dezember 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Bonzen Scheese...
> 
> Sieht aus wie noch nicht einmal gefahren.


----------



## keepdirtclean (10. Dezember 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Bonzen Scheese...
> 
> Sieht aus wie noch nicht einmal gefahren.




du fisch kennst mich doch garnicht, erstens geh ich seit jahren arbeiten und zweitens ist das meiste neu. dein element streetshredder sieht aber auch nicht gefahren aus trotz toller actionpics


----------



## lightmetal (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich schau dir ins Gesicht... und weiß: du bist nicht BMX. Also halte deinen Neid im Zaum!


----------



## chrische (10. Dezember 2008)

> dein element streetshredder sieht aber auch nicht gefahren aus trotz toller actionpics



Guck mal von wann die Bilder sind mein Rahmen wurde zwischenzeitlich schon neu lakiert weil der so schrott war.
Ausserdem war das nichtmal irgendwie böse gemeint sondern finde ich nur das das so aussieht als wenn du das nur so zum posten hast und das alles super aussehen muss.


----------



## l0st (10. Dezember 2008)

putzig.


----------



## Stirni (10. Dezember 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Guck mal von wann die Bilder sind mein Rahmen wurde zwischenzeitlich schon neu lakiert weil der so schrott war.
> Ausserdem war das nichtmal irgendwie böse gemeint sondern finde ich nur das das so aussieht als wenn du das nur so zum posten hast und das alles super aussehen muss.



er kann seins natürlich nicht lackieren....
und selbst wenn,was wäre schlimm daran ?


----------



## gmozi (10. Dezember 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Bonzen Scheese...
> 
> Sieht aus wie noch nicht einmal gefahren.



Es gibt Leute, die halten Ihre Räder sauber, und versuchen diese mit einer Cam bestmöglich abzulichten. Und gute Räder sind in der Regel auch teure Räder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (10. Dezember 2008)

Ein Pionier hält sein Rad gesund und sauber. Oder war es der Körper? Egal, ist beides sinnvoll.


----------



## Benh00re (10. Dezember 2008)

absofort wird heftigkeit an der prozentualen summe der vorhandenen kratzer und dellen zum rest des rahmens errechnet


----------



## keepdirtclean (10. Dezember 2008)

chrische schrieb:


> Guck mal von wann die Bilder sind mein Rahmen wurde zwischenzeitlich schon neu lakiert weil der so schrott war.
> Ausserdem war das nichtmal irgendwie böse gemeint sondern finde ich nur das das so aussieht als wenn du das nur so zum posten hast und das alles super aussehen muss.



was soll ich machen? soll ichs mitm handy fotografieren damit du zufrieden bist? und so als würde ich jeden zweiten tag hier irgendwie mein rad posten (wie manch anderer) und fragen was ich noch ändern könnte und welche farbe die coolste ist und welcher lenker der höchste ist und welche tricks die besten sind und welches tshirt ich mir kaufen soll und was ich mir von mutti zu weihnachten wünschen soll. hab jetzt mal paar sachen geändert und deswegen mal nen pic hochgeladen, und ja es muss alles super aussehen weil ich schlechte fotos hasse^^ achso ja, danke an die anderen denen das foto gefällt


----------



## Caracal (10. Dezember 2008)

Ist inzwischen ja schon fast ein Naturgesetz, dass nach jedem Bild von _keepdirtclean_ irgendein Spezialist mit genau dem gleichen Kommentar kommt.



gmozi schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die halten Ihre Räder sauber, und versuchen diese mit einer Cam bestmöglich abzulichten.
> 
> [...]



Eben. Dazu kommt, wie ich mal irgendwo gelesen habe, dass die Dinger von Natur aus photogen sind. Meinem sieht man auf'm Bild auch kaum an, wo der Lack durch Fusskontakt abgerieben oder stumpf ist.

*edit*

Kommt mir vor als habe ich das schonmal geschrieben.


----------



## keepdirtclean (10. Dezember 2008)

haha, ja das stimmt leider. habe mich schon daran gewöhnt.


----------



## specip2 (10. Dezember 2008)

also keepdirtclean schnapp dein Handy und schieß fotos für alle die vor Neid heulen xD

hahah man deine Fotos sind einfach zu geil und das Bike erst(Mit schwarzen Lenker wars geiler , so aber trotzdem porno)


----------



## Stirni (10. Dezember 2008)

neid ist die größte form der anerkennung ;D

ich bin übrigens neidisch auf die tollen fotos,die du anscheinend mit einer tollen kamera machst...!


----------



## Joppes (10. Dezember 2008)

ich frag mich auch die ganze Zeit was das für ne geile kamera is


----------



## keepdirtclean (10. Dezember 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> neid ist die größte form der anerkennung ;D
> 
> ich bin übrigens neidisch auf die tollen fotos,die du anscheinend mit einer tollen kamera machst...!



 da hast du recht.

ja, so die superextrakamera ist es nicht, ist eine nikon d40. bin mit der qualität aber sehr zufrieden. besonders für den preis kann die sich wirklich sehen lassen. 
..und noch ein wenig photoshop kommt dazu, paar korrekturen usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (10. Dezember 2008)

d40 hatte auch nene freund aussem urlaub...klasse teil!
werde hoffentlich auch nächstes jahr eine mein eigen nennen dürfen


----------



## keepdirtclean (10. Dezember 2008)

specip2 schrieb:


> also keepdirtclean schnapp dein Handy und schieß fotos für alle die vor Neid heulen xD
> 
> hahah man deine Fotos sind einfach zu geil und das Bike erst(Mit schwarzen Lenker wars geiler , so aber trotzdem porno)



grad aufgefallen dass mein handy 10jahre alt ist und keine cam hat  





Stirni schrieb:


> d40 hatte auch nene freund aussem urlaub...klasse teil!
> werde hoffentlich auch nächstes jahr eine mein eigen nennen dürfen



gute sache! momentan gibts die echt schon für nen superpreis im angebot.


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Dezember 2008)

pft ihr mit euren Rostlauben, ich zeig euch mal was ne richtige Tuningkarre ist.


----------



## Son (11. Dezember 2008)

geht ab


----------



## l0st (11. Dezember 2008)

haha du fährst rad.


----------



## nicusy (11. Dezember 2008)

des mit dem rot taugt sehr!
nur noch unterrohr schwarz lackieren und das muster fortsetzten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (11. Dezember 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> d40 hatte auch nene freund aussem urlaub...klasse teil!
> werde hoffentlich auch nächstes jahr eine mein eigen nennen dürfen



Oder gleich ne D70 oder ne D200.


----------



## keepdirtclean (11. Dezember 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Oder gleich ne D70 oder ne D200.



oder gleich die d90 mit hdmovie funktion  

@paule: sehr geil, hast es mit ner schablone gemacht? unterrohr würd ich aber lacken sonst rostet dir dat teil weg


----------



## Stirni (11. Dezember 2008)

hat jemand vll. grade ne empfehlung welche kamera relativ billig&gut is ? also nur spiegelreflex ^^
hatte die sony alpha 200 mal im blick !


----------



## Bampedi (11. Dezember 2008)

meine d50.


----------



## Benh00re (11. Dezember 2008)

pauleeee was hast du mit deinem rahmen gemacht ... was soll das darstellen ?
kleines update ... sattel :


----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. Dezember 2008)

paules rad ist einfach porno...
wie lange halten die hubguards denn jetzt schon? 
das rot erinnert mich an den Rahmen vom Garrett...






edith findet Benhoores rad auch sehr sehr schön  der rote shadow wäre auch geil


----------



## keepdirtclean (11. Dezember 2008)

Benh00re schrieb:


> pauleeee was hast du mit deinem rahmen gemacht ... was soll das darstellen ?
> kleines update ... sattel :



bääm,wie geil ist das denn,krasser hoodshredder


----------



## nicusy (11. Dezember 2008)

Benh00re´s is hammer!!
ich wär noch nen fan von nem weißen sticker am vorderen teil des rahmens


----------



## .nOx (11. Dezember 2008)

dem affe sein rad ist gut!

spiegelreflexkameras sind ja so was von trend.


----------



## Bampedi (11. Dezember 2008)

deswegen brauchst du auch eine...

meine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeron (12. Dezember 2008)

ich würd mal sagen agent sein rad ist die reynolds karre  

sehr schick


----------



## Mr Puky (12. Dezember 2008)

des über mir is ja mal soo geil


----------



## gmozi (12. Dezember 2008)

Das unter mir gefällt mir aber besser ;-)


----------



## Mr Puky (14. Dezember 2008)

xD ich mein halt des schwarze...


----------



## King Jens one (14. Dezember 2008)

me ride


----------



## lennarth (14. Dezember 2008)

schöne sache.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (14. Dezember 2008)

my ride...


----------



## L_AIR (15. Dezember 2008)

sieht aus wie Flipflop-Lack, liegt das am Licht oder ist das so?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Dezember 2008)

Das Foto ist einfach schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2008)

Für mich sieht es aus wie mattschwarz...


----------



## King Jens one (15. Dezember 2008)

der Rahmen ist mattschwarz... tut mir leid das Bild ist wirklich schlecht müsste meine Kamera mal wieder richtig einstellen


----------



## nicusy (15. Dezember 2008)

oder einfach mal draußen und bei tageslicht nen foto machen 
dann kann ich auch meinen senf dazu geben... aber so erkenn ich da kaum was


----------



## Dnoizer (17. Dezember 2008)

Auch mal ein kleines Update:
Shadow Vultus Bar 8.25
Shadow Sattelstütze in lila
Shadow Penumbra Whitton Sattel
Mutiny Hubguard in lila
G-Sport Hubguard
Salt Alu Pedale
Shadow Attack Vorbau in lila gegen meinen schwarzen getauscht
und den Rahmen schwarz lackiert


----------



## lennarth (17. Dezember 2008)

wunderbar!und noch besserer a r s c h l o c hkerl in der ecke vom zimmer!


----------



## heup (17. Dezember 2008)

hier meins... mit neuem sattel und animal pivotal stelstange(358g)...ganze 302g leichter wie der andere sattel+sattelstannge...(660g)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/243546


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (17. Dezember 2008)

der Sattel ist gut auf anal eingestellt!


----------



## Stirni (24. Dezember 2008)

Partlist:
Aufbau
Frame: FBM maneater red 20,75" TT
Bars: United Squad black 7,5"
Stem: S&M redneck XLT black (shadow hollow bolts)
Forks: Odyssey pro race fork CS2 black 10mm
Headset: FSA IMPACT
Grips: S&M logo grips black
Bar Ends: wethepeople plastic

Brake: odyssey evo 2 black
Brake Lever: Odyssey mono lever small black
Brake Cable: animal black
Brake Pads: kool stop

Seating:
Seat: s&m thin seat black
Seat Post: fit dl black
Seat Post Clamp: federal slim clamp black

Cranks: Profile race crank with ti axle
Sprocket: Profile imperial 23t blue
Chain: shadow interlock 2 black
Pedals: Odyssey trailmix blue blood
Bottom Bracket: profile mid bb

Front Wheel:
Rim: gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutiny double butted black
Hub: profile mini race with ti bolts
Tire: Intense micro knobby 2,125

Back Wheel:
Rim: gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutinys double butted black
Hub: profile mini race with ti bolts and 8T CrMo driver
Tire: Intense micro knobby 2,125


----------



## sup dude? (24. Dezember 2008)

Benh00re, shadow passt besser =) 
und ich warte immer noch auf ne stange...

hier meins


----------



## Aceface (24. Dezember 2008)

Stirni-Karre sehr gut! Endlich ist´s fertig! Aber besorg dir ne Cam! 

Und das über mir ist auch schön!


----------



## Stirni (24. Dezember 2008)

haha danke!
ja cam fehlt noch...komtm aber nächstes jahr auch ne schöne


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (28. Dezember 2008)

schlechtere qualität ist wohl technisch nicht machbar.

aber eines tages werd auch ich eine kamera besitzen : )


----------



## Stirni (28. Dezember 2008)

gesamteindruck gefällt aber!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (29. Dezember 2008)

Das gute rad besitzt du ja shcon


----------



## keepdirtclean (31. Dezember 2008)

neuer lenker, federal high 20/20


----------



## Bampedi (31. Dezember 2008)

sieht ja irgendwie doch immer gleich aus..

naja...weningstens ma bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (31. Dezember 2008)

ja,viel hat sich nicht verändert


----------



## MTXR (31. Dezember 2008)

bilder sind halt immer am selben ort und so


----------



## keepdirtclean (31. Dezember 2008)

mir gehts auch eher weniger um den ort


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (1. Januar 2009)




----------



## derFisch (1. Januar 2009)

die letzten beiden Räder sind top!
Ne schwarze Felge würd dem letzten aber sicherlich besser stehen!


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (1. Januar 2009)

Schick Schick 
Ich würde noch den Sticker von der Felge machen, wenn es einer ist.


----------



## L_AIR (1. Januar 2009)

och nö, sehen die jetzt alle gleich aus?


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Januar 2009)

neuer rahmen






grindstangen sind auch montiert.


----------



## dermaxx91 (2. Januar 2009)

neue(r) rahmen, kurbel, gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (2. Januar 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> neuer rahmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geiles gefährt!! wie fährt sich der rahmen?


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Januar 2009)

recht spielzeug mäßig im vergleich zu meinem alten rahmen, der kürzere hinterbau und auch der steilere lenkwinkel machen sich echt gut.


----------



## Aceface (2. Januar 2009)

Paule, saugutes Rad! Welcher Rahmen ist das? Superstar Copper?


----------



## dermaxx91 (2. Januar 2009)

sieht gut aus..aber wie haste das so da stehen lassen? xD


----------



## paule_p2 (2. Januar 2009)

dermaxx91 schrieb:


> sieht gut aus..aber wie haste das so da stehen lassen? xD



magie...



Aceface schrieb:


> Paule, saugutes Rad! Welcher Rahmen ist das? Superstar Copper?



jau ist ein copper in 21"


----------



## the agent (2. Januar 2009)

sehr schönes rad, aber ständig diese blau eloxierten farbakzente ^^

wie macht sich die director so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (2. Januar 2009)

dermaxx91 schrieb:


> sieht gut aus..aber wie haste das so da stehen lassen? xD


 ich würd sagen, zwischen den speichen beim hinterrad ist ein brauner stab bzw. stock oder so was...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. Januar 2009)

Woher hast du den Copper?


----------



## dermaxx91 (2. Januar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> ich würd sagen, zwischen den speichen beim hinterrad ist ein brauner stab bzw. stock oder so was...



stimmt ok...


----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2009)

Paules Rad ist wie immer gut. Mit der Director kann ich mich aber nach wie vor nicht anfreunden.


----------



## paule_p2 (3. Januar 2009)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Woher hast du den Copper?



www.breakless.de


----------



## heup (5. Januar 2009)

mit neuen  animal plastig Pedalen und pegs ab.jetzt ca.11,8kg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/255038
wollte eig.ein besseres fto hochladen , welches aber leider zu groß war, oder so....


----------



## bmx_aze (5. Januar 2009)

hier mal meins:





edit:

der sattel kommt definitiv weg!
finde den ultra hässlich!

wenn jmd nen schönen pivotal anzubieten hat bitte melden


----------



## jd_odin (7. Januar 2009)

Mein neues Lofi 
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## dermaxx91 (7. Januar 2009)

sehen beide sau geil aus


----------



## Agent Schmidt (7. Januar 2009)

Fitbikeco ECCD & Wethepeople Excalibur sind auf dem Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (8. Januar 2009)

weiss nicht, kanns irgendwie nicht erklären aber das gesamtbild überzeugt mich jez nicht!


----------



## RISE (8. Januar 2009)

Sieht gut aus. 

Ich hab wieder Internet. Oh Gott.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (8. Januar 2009)

Hmmm heute war Bastelstunde im CNTRL Shop <3

Jetz mit weißen Profile Naben. Leider nur ein total schlechtes Foto und nichtmal ne kurze Runde gefahren weil überall Schnee und Eis liegt =(







Ich hasse Winter -.-


----------



## qam (8. Januar 2009)

Warum stehen eigentlich alle so auf schwarze Bikes?
Find die zwei Schwarzen schick (ja, aber mir gefallen Bikes in Farbe noch viel besser!) und das Silberne ist auch ok, aber nicht so mein Geschmack!


----------



## Pulle666 (8. Januar 2009)

warum magst du bunter räder


----------



## RISE (8. Januar 2009)

Schwarz mit weißen Naben kommt immer überzeugend rüber. Werd demnächst sicher auch mal vorbeischauen und Projekt Riesenlenker umsetzen.


----------



## qam (9. Januar 2009)

Finde Schwarz wirkt doch irgendwie ein bisschen langweilig... besonders wenn man so viele schwarze Bikes sieht. Allerdings kann man nicht sagen, dass es schlecht aussieht!
Das neue Schwarze da ist auch ganz nett!

Meins bekommt einen zitronen-gelben Rahmen wenn es wieder etwas wärmer wird, dann werde ich auch mal ein Bild reinstellen, vorher aber nicht, weil ihr sonst wegen dem etwas zerkratzen und dreckigen Rahmen weint! 
Meint ihr ein lilanes Kettenblatt (Demolition M5) macht sich da gut als Komplementär-Farbe? Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich das dran lasse oder ob ich mir auch irgendwann ein schwarzes Kettenblatt besorge...

mfg qam


----------



## dermaxx91 (9. Januar 2009)

gelb und lila sieht zusammen eig sau geilaus!


----------



## Stirni (10. Januar 2009)

lila und gelb ? is ja ekelhaft 
hol dir bloß nen schwarzes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (10. Januar 2009)

no foot  
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/773
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/258305


----------



## Pulle666 (10. Januar 2009)

bist schon irgendwo mein held


----------



## heup (10. Januar 2009)

NEIN....falscher thread...entschuldigung...
und dann auch wieder ein so kurzes vid...NEIN...


----------



## qam (10. Januar 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> lila und gelb ? is ja ekelhaft
> hol dir bloß nen schwarzes!



Stimmt hast mich klar überzeugt!
Außerdem ists ja auch ******* wenn es hier niemandem gefällt --> lieber Schwarz!


----------



## _coco_ (10. Januar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> NEIN....falscher thread...entschuldigung...
> und dann auch wieder ein so kurzes vid...NEIN...



und eine sehr passende signatur!
airs kann man nicht können..es geht immer höher.
man kann sie vllt machen..aber nie zur perfektion bringen 
und das was du machst ist übers coping snallen


----------



## RISE (10. Januar 2009)

Immerhin. Ich weiß gar nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal einen No Foot auf einem BMX gesehen habe. Beim Best Trick Contest hat man damit jetzt bestimmt wieder Chancen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (10. Januar 2009)

ich hab ma im i-punkt immer mit'm rad rumgewirbelt...sollte tailwhip werden...naja...
dann meinte einer, das iich erstma no foot üben sollte, bevor ich tailwhip mach.
dann ist halt das foto entstanden...


----------



## dermaxx91 (10. Januar 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> lila und gelb ? is ja ekelhaft
> hol dir bloß nen schwarzes!



fall mir net in rücken xD


----------



## Stirni (10. Januar 2009)

doch und zwar mit anlauf und trampolin!


----------



## dermaxx91 (11. Januar 2009)

ok werden wir ja sehen xD


----------



## old_school (11. Januar 2009)

BMX-Aufbau vom 5. Januar 2009



Rahmen: Grossman Gonzales
100% Reynolds 520 Cr-Mo
Oberrohr: 20,75"
Farbe: matt-blau
Gabel: Wethepeople Excalibur 2008, weiß
Lenker: Sputnic Skyline Downtown bar, weiß
Griffe: Demolition Team Grips, schwarz
Vorbau: Demolition F40 Stem, schwarz
Bremse: Dia-Tech 997 Magic U-Brake, schwarz
Bremshebel: Dia-Tech 77, weiß/schwarz
Bremskabel: United Linear Cable, schwarz
Laufrad vorne: Wethepeople Pi v2 Nabe, schwarz
Sunn Rhyno LT Custom Wheel, schwarz
Mantel vorne: Demolition Baja Tire (Dirt) 2,20"
Laufrad hinten: Twenty Driving Cassette Hub, schwarz
Felge hinten: Sunn Rhyno LT Rim 48L, chrome
Mantel hinten: Demolition Monaco Tire (Street) 1,90"
Sattel: Twenty, schwarz
Sattelstütze: Twenty, schwarz
Sattelklemme: Demolition, schwarz
Pedale: Demolition Team, Nate Wessel Rasta pedals
Kurbel: Salt Pro, weiß
Kettenblatt: MirraCo M3, schwarz
Kette: KMC Kool Chain LT, silber/schwarz


----------



## gmozi (11. Januar 2009)

Schaut gut aus, bis auf den Rahmen. Der gefällt mir kein Stück  wobei ja "100% Reynolds 520 Cr-Mo" nicht wirklich schlecht ist ;-)


----------



## Stirni (11. Januar 2009)

ich finds nich schön.vor allem den rahmen nicht.


----------



## heup (11. Januar 2009)

sieht iwie komisch aus der rahmen...was ist das fürn teil zwischen ober/-unterrohr?
ist doch nur zusätzliches gewicht.
darf ich fragen wie teuer dder rahmen war?


----------



## Stirni (11. Januar 2009)

es nennt sich gusset oder strebe ( ?) denke ich mal.


----------



## old_school (11. Januar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> darf ich fragen wie teuer dder rahmen war?


mich hat der rahmen ungefahren und fertig lackiert 36,50 euro gekostet. 2005 war die uvp 299,00 euro. den rahmen wird es nie wieder geben, was manche vielleicht freut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (12. Januar 2009)

sorry sagt mir null zu!
da passt nix


----------



## qam (12. Januar 2009)

Immerhin ist es nicht schwarz!


----------



## Caracal (12. Januar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> sieht iwie komisch aus der rahmen...was ist das fürn teil zwischen ober/-unterrohr?
> 
> [...]



Die Strebe hatten glaube ich auch die MTB-Modelle des Herstellers. Da muss man natürlich konsequent sein und dieses Designelement an jedes seiner Räder klatschen.


----------



## old_school (13. Januar 2009)

Caracal schrieb:


> Die Strebe hatten glaube ich auch die MTB-Modelle des Herstellers.






Mein Grossman BMX und das Grossman FDT meiner Frau.


----------



## Jutaro (13. Januar 2009)

Neu sind: Subrosa Pandora 21`, Fit D.L.D Schwarz, Profile conespacer Purple, Edwin Grips Purple :





Schlechtes foto sorry!!!


----------



## RISE (13. Januar 2009)

Schickes Rad!


----------



## nicusy (13. Januar 2009)

gefällt mir sehr! bis auf die ventilkappen


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (13. Januar 2009)

Geil Geil Geil


----------



## lennarth (13. Januar 2009)

schick schick..nur ventilkappen halt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2009)

Die blau eloxierten Muttern passen auch nicht.


----------



## King Jens one (13. Januar 2009)

doch passt schon bis auf die Ventilkappen


----------



## Stirni (13. Januar 2009)

top rad ausser den blauen muttern!
und sooo schlimm sind die ventilkappen jetz auch nich


----------



## heup (13. Januar 2009)

finds einfach geil...


----------



## qam (13. Januar 2009)

<3


----------



## Caracal (13. Januar 2009)

Also mir wird von den Muttern die Hose eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jutaro (13. Januar 2009)

Die muttern sind wieder ab. Sind jetzt wieder die schwarzwn dran. Bis ich lila muttern bekomme!

Und ventilkappen bleiben!!!

Gruss Jutaro


----------



## Caracal (13. Januar 2009)

Damit wir auf mehr als ein Rad pro Seite kommen, nochmal meine Karre:





- Hemorrhoid gegen Watanabe
- Salt Stütze gegen Ody Intac
- Ungenutze HR-Bremse ab
- M-Tread gegen zweiten Ody Frequency G. hinten
- Pegs mit Griptape für Vorne


----------



## specip2 (14. Januar 2009)




----------



## Bampedi (14. Januar 2009)

hihi den hätte ich ma nich verticken sollen..


----------



## lennarth (14. Januar 2009)

bis auf vorbau alles geil


----------



## heup (14. Januar 2009)

passt


----------



## specip2 (15. Januar 2009)

besseres Bild


----------



## _coco_ (15. Januar 2009)

gfällt


----------



## nicusy (16. Januar 2009)

des andere bild fand ich besser 
aber schickes rad, nur der gelbe und grüne sticker stört


----------



## the agent (16. Januar 2009)

nun bin ich wieder dran^^ 

klitzekleines update:
kink vorbau gegen den goldenen profile getauscht
macneil sl und united squad stütze gegen den fit eccd und der kleinen goldenen fitstütze tauscht
meine primo gabel gegen die director tauscht...






speichen demnächst schwarz und entweder raw oder der rahmen wird sonengelb!
ps. nein das kein staub das sind reste von meinem handschuh am griff 

edith sagt: seh grad echt mistiges foto besseres kommt mit schönerem wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (16. Januar 2009)

mich stört die rahemn farbe iwie 'n bisschen...


----------



## the agent (16. Januar 2009)

hätteste ma den ganzen beitrag gelesen du frischling


----------



## HEIZER (16. Januar 2009)

Bike von meinem Sohn


----------



## heup (16. Januar 2009)

the agent schrieb:


> hätteste ma den ganzen beitrag gelesen du frischling


ob das lackiert wird oder nicht...mir gefällt die farbe wie auf dem bild einfaah nich
 das ding über ir sieht relativ neu und schön aus


----------



## lennarth (16. Januar 2009)

heizers sohnemanns ist ein schönes.


----------



## Caracal (16. Januar 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> heizers sohnemanns ist ein schönes.



Da kann ich mich anschließen. Finde die Palette von Weiß über Grau bis Schwarz sehr stimmig.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (17. Januar 2009)

Fande dem agenten sein rad vorher besser...die Directory ist halt nicht mein Fall. Den ECCD find ich auch schöner und den Kink find ich auch nich so dufte (war mal in meinem Besitz). Naja trotzdem super Rad...gelber Rahmen ist mal was neues.


----------



## Stirni (17. Januar 2009)

vielleicht magst du die Directory nich,aber vielleicht kannst du dich ja mit der Director anfreunden.


----------



## the agent (17. Januar 2009)

die is auch ganz lieb und kann auch nett sein!
@schmidt: hast schon recht sieht echt komisch aus, is aber einfach alles eine zeit bis sichs auge dran gewöhnt 
ich hab alle teile gegen meine alten getauscht deswegen auch der kink vorbau, is nicht mein fav. aber besser wie der goldene, des gold musste ich einfach weg haben hat mir net ganz ins farbkonzept gepasst!
und gelb wird er auf jeden fall is nun beschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (17. Januar 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Bike von meinem Sohn



Joa gefällt, auch wenn ich selber maximal 2-3 Farben am Rad verbauen würde.


----------



## keepdirtclean (17. Januar 2009)

wenn speichen schwarz werden wirds auf jeden fall noch schöner,und mit gelben rahmen wird bestimmt auch nice,obwohl grüner rahmen + rest schwarz taugt auch schon sehr. warum hast du die primo gabel getauscht? und warum die grifter,die anderen waren doch top. wahrscheinlich wegen dem gewicht


----------



## the agent (18. Januar 2009)

mh ja was soll ich sagen, die anderen warn mir einfach zu breit ich find am bmx kann man sehr gut rumexperimentieren, was mich auch hauptsächlich zu einem umstieg bewegt hat, bestes beispiel dafür ist dann wohl auch die director! nOx. hat mit mir tauscht, und ich war schon immer auf seine gabel scharf^^ und nochmal dickes danke an ihn! die alten reifen liegen noch hier  ma sehen....

ja das der rahmen gelb wird und gegen das eig. recht schöne grün getauscht wird liegt daran das ich n anderes farbkonzept vor hab^^
dann gleich ma die frage: kann jemand was über die flybikes rims sagen?


----------



## keepdirtclean (18. Januar 2009)

sind das 1.85er v+h? sehen so dünn aus


----------



## the agent (18. Januar 2009)

japp vorne und hinten!
wie sind nun die flybikes felgen? sind die ihre 95eusen wert?
mfg


----------



## Stirni (18. Januar 2009)

hab noch ne schwarze hier,für hinten die...55 VHB;INCL.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (18. Januar 2009)

farbkonzept sollte aber gelber rahmen und die ROTEN flybikes sein 
kannst du was zu der felge sagen? macht sie einen guten eindruck, verarbeitung etc. her oder eher n negativen?


----------



## Stirni (18. Januar 2009)

finde sie sehr gut!
bin sie leider nur 2 monate gefahren,weil ich nen superangebot für ne gsport bekommen hab,war aber nach diese 2 monaten supergrade und alles und sieht richtig schnieke aus!


----------



## keepdirtclean (18. Januar 2009)

die werden schon ok sein, aber die sind doch so häßlich gelöchert. da kannst du dir gleich die hazard lite in rot holen, wiegen ca. gleich viel und sind um einiges billiger. was ich aber über die flybikes weiß ist dass die rote eloxierung sich recht schnell runterbremst. aber ernsthaft schwarz/rot/gelb??


----------



## the agent (19. Januar 2009)

ernsthaft, sehe schwarz nicht wirklich als eine farbe an ^^ ok das mit der hazard lite warn guter vorschlag danke!


----------



## Jutaro (20. Januar 2009)

Kleines update: Fit Shiv Fork









Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## nicusy (20. Januar 2009)

mit der gabel hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt 
schaut hammer aus
bis auf die lenkerstellung... kann aber auch täuschen


----------



## Stirni (20. Januar 2009)

gabel is viiiiieeelll zu düüüünnnnn.


----------



## Jutaro (20. Januar 2009)

Ne auf keinen fall!!!!!!
Ist hammer geil das teil!!!!!


----------



## specip2 (20. Januar 2009)

paintJOB


----------



## the agent (20. Januar 2009)

finds rad mit jedem bild iwie ekliger sry ! vllt machts au nur der sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specip2 (20. Januar 2009)

ne spass 
Okay ich mach für euch mal ein Bild mit nem anderen Sattel aber ich mag den xD


----------



## Bampedi (20. Januar 2009)

sieht auch gut aus, lass dich nich belabern man!


----------



## lennarth (20. Januar 2009)

sieht verdammt geil aus.


----------



## specip2 (20. Januar 2009)

Bampedi schrieb:


> sieht auch gut aus, lass dich nich belabern man!



Ich mach ja nur ein BIld, ändern werd ich den nich xD aber thx (der rahmen is zu geil, Bampedi hast du ne ahnung was der wiegt?)


----------



## Trailst4R (20. Januar 2009)

hab zu oft voices&tomorrow we work und co geschaut


----------



## Bampedi (20. Januar 2009)

voices war so viel besser als alles andere und sowas von vor der trendzeit...

voiceeeeeeeeessssssss


----------



## Stirni (20. Januar 2009)

geiles mobil


----------



## RISE (20. Januar 2009)

Richtig gutes Rad. Würd ich so auch fahren.


----------



## heup (20. Januar 2009)

die pedale passen gut dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (20. Januar 2009)

Geil!


----------



## keepdirtclean (20. Januar 2009)

@trailst4R: endgut!! viel besser als mit diesem häßlichen eclatsattel


----------



## Dnoizer (23. Januar 2009)

Mal den Gland-Teller vorne entfernt und gegen einen Profile
Hubguard getauscht. Und der Sattel ist einen µm tiefer gestellt.


----------



## qam (23. Januar 2009)

I liek.

Ist aber schwarz!


----------



## lightmetal (23. Januar 2009)

Echter Sattel, echte Sattelstütze. Echte 110 Punkte von 100.


----------



## nicusy (23. Januar 2009)

wie immer: sattel ist geschmackssache, aber sonst ist das rad sehr schick!

wie schauts aus mit gleichfarbigem hubguard vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (23. Januar 2009)

Jawohl, der Besen fegt.


----------



## Dnoizer (23. Januar 2009)

Jo, danke schön.
Mit dem Hubguard ist so eine Sache, hab überall geguckt,
nur keinen passenden in lila gefunden. Und den Profile fand ich ganz
dezent, weil er gut klein ist. Bedenken hab ich ein wenig mit der Form,
weil er im grunde wie ein Halbmond ist und ich befürchte, daß er sich auf
Dauer mitdrehen wird und man ihn wieder in Position bringen muss. Naja,
mal ablauern. Ist übrigens dieser hier:


----------



## [email protected] (25. Januar 2009)

hier ma meins:


----------



## Marzokka (29. Januar 2009)




----------



## qam (29. Januar 2009)

Geil.


----------



## specip2 (29. Januar 2009)

mach bitte die spacer unter dem vorbau weg!


----------



## L_AIR (29. Januar 2009)

und wenn du schon dabei bist, den vorbau gleich mit , nein sieht gut aus


----------



## Marzokka (29. Januar 2009)

Ja, die Front wird bei neuem Geldfluss geändert


----------



## Prunni (29. Januar 2009)

Schickes Radl wenn man vom Spacerturm absieht.


----------



## bmx_aze (29. Januar 2009)

hier nochmal meins die khe combo is weg!
jetzt mit neuem sattel :






2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeron (29. Januar 2009)

Bis auf den lenker vorbau richtig geil...aber das ist ansichtssache


----------



## keepdirtclean (30. Januar 2009)

geil bis auf spacerturm und vorbau


----------



## HEIZER (1. Februar 2009)

Mein sein , KHE Derrick 

Nächsten Monat gibt es ein neues HR und ein 25er Kettenblatt


----------



## lightmetal (1. Februar 2009)

Boah wassen das fürn Pizzateller?


----------



## Lapin Kulta (1. Februar 2009)

welchen pizzateller meinst du das kettenblatt oder die ausfallenden?
sieht aber an und für sich garnicht mal so schlecht aus ,ist halt nur nicht up to date
aber wenns dich net stört^^


----------



## HEIZER (1. Februar 2009)

Ich denke mal er meint das Kettenblatt 

Nö ... stören tut es mich überhaupt nicht , denn mit meinen 47 Jährchen geht es mir nicht mehr so um den Style ....und für Street oder ein paar Std  im Park reicht des Radl allemal


----------



## the agent (1. Februar 2009)

nachm dört fahn


----------



## der Digge (1. Februar 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er meint das Kettenblatt
> 
> Nö ... stören tut es mich überhaupt nicht , denn mit meinen 47 Jährchen geht es mir nicht mehr so um den Style ....und für Street oder ein paar Std  im Park reicht des Radl allemal



BMX mit 47 Lenzen? was manche Leute sich freiwillig antun


----------



## lennarth (1. Februar 2009)

erotisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (1. Februar 2009)

ist die rahmenfarbe jetzt ein bisschen heller???
oder ist es nur wegen anderem licht oder so????
das bild ist auf jeden fall besser wie das vorher


----------



## HEIZER (1. Februar 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> BMX mit 47 Lenzen? was manche Leute sich freiwillig antun



och... da gibt es doch weitaus schlimmeres


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (1. Februar 2009)

the agent schrieb:


> nachm dört fahn



Wie siehts mit dem Grip der Grifter Reifen auf Dirt aus?
Gut oder eher schlecht?


----------



## the agent (1. Februar 2009)

laufen durch wie butter 
[email protected] others!


----------



## HEIZER (1. Februar 2009)

@ the Agent

Schönes Bike !   Was für ein Farbton ist das ? .... erinnert mich an Kawasaki-grün


----------



## the agent (1. Februar 2009)

ja so in der art.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyhopper92 (1. Februar 2009)

the agent schrieb:


> laufen durch wie butter
> [email protected] others!



Soll heißen? Ich versteh die Aussage nich.


----------



## -RMX- (1. Februar 2009)

meins.





http://s10b.directupload.net/file/d/1656/sahosnu4_jpg.htm


----------



## the agent (1. Februar 2009)

soll heissen das ich sie perfekt für dirt finde, super allround reifen!


----------



## derFisch (1. Februar 2009)

-RMX- schrieb:


> meins.



da würd ich pegs dranbauen und losfahren


----------



## heup (1. Februar 2009)

sieht bis auf den sattel sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr [ ... ] kuhl aus!!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. Februar 2009)

ich find den Sattel mal sehr schnieke. Mal ne andere Form


----------



## RISE (1. Februar 2009)

Schöne Räder auf dieser Seite.


----------



## MTXR (1. Februar 2009)

-RMX- schrieb:


> meins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damit der herr über mir recht behält  
ist das der proper ttl2 oder 1 ? gibts den in der farbe zu kaufen ??
edit: ist das transculent black ??


----------



## Jutaro (2. Februar 2009)

Neues Bild:




Gruss
Jutaro


----------



## RISE (2. Februar 2009)

MTXR schrieb:


> damit der herr über mir recht behält
> ist das der proper ttl2 oder 1 ? gibts den in der farbe zu kaufen ??
> edit: ist das transculent black ??



Zum Modell kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber in translucent black sollte es den geben. Die Farbe kommt auch schön dunkel rüber auf dem Bild, mein United in der gleichen Farbe wirkt um einiges heller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (2. Februar 2009)

ist der v2 in trans-black. ja sieht schon recht dunkel aus auf dem bild. bei dem link drunter siehts bischen heller aus. ansonsten danke.


----------



## Döört Rider (2. Februar 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. Februar 2009)

Warum hast du die Bremssockel am Proper dran,  wenn du eh ohne Bremse unterwegs bist. Das über mir ist okay..ich weiß nicht was ich von der Sattelfarbe halten soll.


----------



## nicusy (2. Februar 2009)

the agent schrieb:


> nachm dört fahn



mit schwarzen speichen würde es mir noch besser gefallen!

@-RMX-

sattel n ticken steiler dann isses hammer!


----------



## -RMX- (2. Februar 2009)

weil ich zu 90% mit bremse fahr. auf dem bild war der rahmen ganz neu und ich zu faul die bremse dran zu bauen. das mit dem sattel ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen


----------



## ufuk94 (3. Februar 2009)

meins:


----------



## nicusy (3. Februar 2009)

farbe gefällt mir sehr!
aber gabel schaut verbogen aus


----------



## RISE (3. Februar 2009)

Dito. Sattel/Sattelstütze gefallen mir nicht, aber der Rest ist sehr schick.


----------



## heup (3. Februar 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Sattel/Sattelstütze gefallen mir nicht



jop...find ich auch...ist auch scheiß schwer (beides zusammen[618g])



nicusy schrieb:


> farbe gefällt mir sehr!
> aber gabel schaut verbogen aus



zum 1. ->joa..geht schon


zum 2. ->iwie schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (3. Februar 2009)

Jutaro schrieb:


> Neues Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tolles rad nur die ganze schrift stört da sehr...


----------



## Prunni (9. Februar 2009)

http://g.imageshack.us/img7/reaperiict6.jpg/1/


----------



## paule_p2 (9. Februar 2009)

das rad ist bestimmt radfahr tauglich, optisch aber, zumindest für mich, langweilig. Der KHE Anchor taugt mir auch gar nicht.


----------



## heup (9. Februar 2009)

ich  kenn das glaube ich von svz...naja

auf jeden fall sgat mir das rad sehr zu!!!


----------



## the agent (9. Februar 2009)

wenn du mit anchor lenker und vorbau meinst bin ich deiner meinung paule^^


----------



## Prunni (10. Februar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> ich  kenn das glaube ich von svz...naja
> 
> auf jeden fall sgat mir das rad sehr zu!!!



Das Rad gibts seid gestern erst so und hat bestimmt noch nie im svz gestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (10. Februar 2009)

lol antigewichtsfetischischt? mit anchor ,hindenbrug und cirrus???


----------



## Agent Schmidt (10. Februar 2009)

lol rofl hehe >.< "antigewichtsfetischischt" lol lol lol xDDDD


----------



## qam (10. Februar 2009)

Mir persönlich gefällt die Farb-Kombination, wie sie hier gegeben ist, nicht so gut. Weiß und Schwarz können zwar extrem gut aussehen aber in meinen Augen müsstest du hier die Farben genau vertauschen. So gefällts mir nicht, aber das ist absolut Geschmackssache!


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (10. Februar 2009)

Mein Radel.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (10. Februar 2009)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> lol rofl hehe >.< "antigewichtsfetischischt" lol lol lol xDDDD



das war absischt


----------



## RISE (10. Februar 2009)

Bunnyhopper: Schönes Rad. Von wo genau bist du?


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (10. Februar 2009)

Kühlungsborn, liegt bei Heiligendamm, wenn es dir was sagt.


----------



## holmar (10. Februar 2009)

man könnte eigentlich mal wieder grillen...


----------



## qam (10. Februar 2009)

Ich mag dein Bike!


----------



## RISE (10. Februar 2009)

bunnyhopper92 schrieb:


> Kühlungsborn, liegt bei Heiligendamm, wenn es dir was sagt.



Na klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (11. Februar 2009)

lenker ist erstmal nur übergangsweise raw.


----------



## lightmetal (11. Februar 2009)

Endgeil. Neid.


----------



## qam (11. Februar 2009)

<3


----------



## Son (11. Februar 2009)




----------



## heup (11. Februar 2009)

sattel weiter runter, (auch wenns schon bei anderem pic gesagt wurde) gabel sieht verbogen aus(!?)

ansonsten sehr geil â¥â¥â¥


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Februar 2009)

ok, wegen dir werd ich jetzt meinen sattel slammed fahren... und die gabel sieht nicht nur verbogen aus.


----------



## Trailst4R (11. Februar 2009)

was is das fürn sattel paule? der fit oder federal oder shadow? is doch son dünnerer sl seat oder?
top mobil wie immer!


----------



## Dnoizer (11. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöne Kiste, trotz völlig verbogener Director Fork


----------



## paule_p2 (11. Februar 2009)

Der Sattel ist ein Federal SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (11. Februar 2009)

nice fork  ^^
rad is sehr gut


----------



## nicusy (11. Februar 2009)

taugt mir derbe der neue sattel!!
viel besser!!


----------



## lennarth (11. Februar 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> lenker ist erstmal nur übergangsweise raw.


och,lass mal so,sieht hervorragend aus.bin auch neidisch


----------



## Vollblutbiker (11. Februar 2009)

ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der so intensiv schwarz is, aber sieht hervorragend aus junge

knochnmobil No.2


----------



## qam (11. Februar 2009)

Hübsches Bike aber den Arm würde ich abmontieren!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2009)

Beide Räder gut, besonders das von Paule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (11. Februar 2009)

2 sehr schöne Bikes


----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. Februar 2009)

Paules rad ist einsame Spitze nur hab ich mich an dein breiten Sattel gewöhnt. 
Und die Gabel sieht echt verbogen aus! Komisch...
das Vollblutige bmx ist voll blutig gut


----------



## _coco_ (11. Februar 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> die gabel sieht nicht nur verbogen aus.


----------



## RISE (11. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt beide Geschmack. Doch, dass muss man sagen.


----------



## Federal.Tom (11. Februar 2009)

Also einmal zu Paule:

Wenn du Barspin kannst würd ich den Sattel oben lassen, das besser, wenn nich siehts wirklich besser aus wenn der weiter unten ist...sonst sehr geiles Bike.

Hier mein Street Hobel:


----------



## heup (12. Februar 2009)

schick schick


----------



## nicusy (12. Februar 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Also einmal zu Paule:
> 
> Wenn du Barspin kannst würd ich den Sattel oben lassen, das besser, wenn nich siehts wirklich besser aus wenn der weiter unten ist...sonst sehr geiles Bike.
> 
> ...



des is bei der höhe und mit slimseat auch schon wurscht... den kann man auf der höhe net klemmen


----------



## qam (12. Februar 2009)

I like Lila!


----------



## Federal.Tom (12. Februar 2009)

Stimmt ist mir garnich aufgefallen das dasn Slim Seat ist.


----------



## specip2 (12. Februar 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specip2 (12. Februar 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Also einmal zu Paule:
> 
> Wenn du Barspin kannst würd ich den Sattel oben lassen, das besser, wenn nich siehts wirklich besser aus wenn der weiter unten ist...sonst sehr geiles Bike.
> 
> ...



was hat des mit dem barspin zu tun ? sieht so gut aus und klemmmen tut eh keiner


----------



## lightmetal (12. Februar 2009)

Jetzt wollte ich den Doppelpost löschen... d'oh. falsches Forum.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (12. Februar 2009)

ich klemme-.-


----------



## Federal.Tom (12. Februar 2009)

kommt doch ganz auf den stil an wer klemmt und wer nicht.

mache machens lieber mit manche machens lieber ohne.
is doch nix schlimmes bei.


----------



## chrische (12. Februar 2009)

Mein Rad


----------



## L_AIR (12. Februar 2009)

sieht nicht aus


----------



## heup (12. Februar 2009)

lenker weiter zurück

ich glaub ich hab ein neues hobby xD

aber auch so gefällt es nicht(


----------



## Stirni (12. Februar 2009)

ich finds gut!
aber lenker noch weiter zurück ?
vll. laufräder ändern + andere gabel!


----------



## chrische (12. Februar 2009)

Joar gabel ist verbogen und mein alter Lenker ist gebrochen.

Dafür kann man damit auch fahren und mir ist es egal ob das hier und da ein paar Kratzer hat.

Edit: @Heup: Schau mal dein Rad an! Das ist noch von der Stange da will ich ja mal nichts zu sagen, zudem ist das pottenhässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Federal.Tom (12. Februar 2009)

mir gefällt das bike, nur die roten stiker passen nicht so ins gesamtbild


----------



## heup (12. Februar 2009)

ich meinte lenker vor!


----------



## Lapin Kulta (12. Februar 2009)

find das bmx sieht gut aus, nicht son weinachtsbaum-ufo-disco bike


----------



## bmx1983 (13. Februar 2009)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der so intensiv schwarz is, aber sieht hervorragend aus junge
> 
> knochnmobil No.2




und wo bleibt knochnmobil no.3
mark mach was!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## man1x (13. Februar 2009)

jaja kommt ja schon

morgen dann mit auch mit schwarzer interlock

knochnmobil no.3





achja großer paul. marc mit c bitte. danke!


----------



## Lapin Kulta (13. Februar 2009)

sehr geil! gabel in matt schwarz würde noch geiler kommen.

OT: mirs heute mein 3 tage altes khe plastik peg weggebrochen:-(
      kann irgendjemand pegs empfehlen die leicht sind ,aber stabil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (13. Februar 2009)

von meinem mal noch neue bilder:









bald kommen noch die schwarzen eclat alloy pedale dran,ansonsten wirds so bleiben,weils sich einfach hammer fährt.


----------



## L_AIR (13. Februar 2009)

super porno-ös


----------



## Stirni (13. Februar 2009)

achja partlist:

Partlist:
Frame: FBM maneater red 20,75" TT
Bars: S&M Pro Race bar 8" black
Stem: S&M redneck XLT black (shadow hollow bolts)
Forks: Odyssey pro race fork CS2 black 10mm
Headset: FSA IMPACT
Grips: WeThePeople Rhombus
Bar Ends: wethepeople plastic

Brake: odyssey evo 2 black
Brake Lever: Odyssey mono lever small black
Brake Cable: animal black
Brake Pads: kool stop

Seating:
Seat: s&m thin seat black
Seat Post: fit dl black
Seat Post Clamp: federal slim clamp black

Cranks: Profile race crank with ti axle
Sprocket: Profile imperial 23t blue
Chain: shadow interlock 2 black
Pedals: Odyssey trailmix blue blood but Eclat Surge alloy pedals soon 
Bottom Bracket: profile mid bb

Front Wheel:
Rim: gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutiny double butted black
Hub: profile mini race with ti bolts
Tire: Intense micro knobby 2,125

Back Wheel:
Rim: gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutinys double butted black
Hub: profile mini race with ti bolts and 8T CrMo driver
Tire: Intense micro knobby 2,125


----------



## paule_p2 (13. Februar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> sehr geil! gabel in matt schwarz würde noch geiler kommen.
> 
> OT: mirs heute mein 3 tage altes khe plastik peg weggebrochen:-(
> kann irgendjemand pegs empfehlen die leicht sind ,aber stabil?



Plegs?



das maneater geht klar.


----------



## nicusy (13. Februar 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> das maneater geht klar.



dito!
sehr geil mal wieder nen schönes rotes rad zu sehen!


----------



## Federal.Tom (13. Februar 2009)

sowas gibts plastik pegs? =O

Kauf dir die Demolition Dumbchuck Pegs. Halten bei meinemm Kollegen schon seit 3 Jahren und sind schön leicht.




(Wenne aufs Bild klickst kommste zur Produktseite)

Gruß Tom

Edit: Obwohl ich die Farbe Rot generrel nich leiden kann find ich das bike schön. Hat echt was.


----------



## qam (13. Februar 2009)

I <3 beide Bikes!


----------



## Stirni (13. Februar 2009)

danke an alle!


----------



## qam (13. Februar 2009)

Ich danke dir dafür, das ich in den Genuss kommen durfte dein Bike zu sehen!


----------



## nicusy (13. Februar 2009)

das einzige was ich doch noch ändern würde sind die sticker.... die müssen runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (13. Februar 2009)

will das löschen


----------



## heup (13. Februar 2009)

will das löschen...(


----------



## Stirni (13. Februar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Ich danke dir dafür, das ich in den Genuss kommen durfte dein Bike zu sehen!







nicusy schrieb:


> das einzige was ich doch noch ändern würde sind die sticker.... die müssen runter



haha ja auf den bildern siehts echt nich gut aus...sieht aber in echt irgendwie passen und auch gut aus!



heup schrieb:


> Update: Federal 20/20 Gabel
> Federal 20/20 Lenker
> èclat Tilt Kettenblatt
> 
> ...



ich seh nix....vll. solltest du einen link deines bildes einfügen,in dem .jpg am ende steht ?


----------



## .nOx (13. Februar 2009)

ich finde es eigentlich schweinegeil, fotos sind irgendwie müll aber bald kommen mal neue und bald kommt auch nen besserer sattel (kein pivotal)...


----------



## heup (13. Februar 2009)

das ding saugt!!! richtig schön...das bunte hat was!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/282778

ist erstmal so


----------



## Stirni (13. Februar 2009)

bissken weiß könnt man meinen


----------



## heup (13. Februar 2009)

ist ja auch nur für zwei wochen so (dann kommt neuer vorbau[odsy v3] und kurbel kurbel +vorbau werden lackiert)


----------



## the agent (14. Februar 2009)

rad vom heup ist nicht so überzeugend, hingegen das vom nOx. is der wahnsinn!


----------



## qam (14. Februar 2009)

nox bike rox!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrubber (14. Februar 2009)

fast fertig.. das lila kommt auf dem bild nicht so gut rüber, ist in echt viel kräftiger und dunkler...


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Februar 2009)

hat potenzial


----------



## Federal.Tom (14. Februar 2009)

sehr geil! Nur so ein Paar farben setzen find ich gut. Nich übertriben, hat richtig Stil!


----------



## Lapin Kulta (14. Februar 2009)

jo wenn schrubber schon anfängt erweiter ich mal die göttinger runde


----------



## schrubber (14. Februar 2009)

da hättest du fürs foto aber wenigstens mal den hinterreifen sauber machen können


----------



## qam (14. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es sieht mit einem dreckigen Hinterreifen auch sehr geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (14. Februar 2009)

das ist kein dreck das ist irgendwas vom grinden,ka was das ist aber fakt ist ,das wohnt jetzt da-.-
bin voll am überlegen, schwarze socken drauf oder weiss lassen???


----------



## Federal.Tom (14. Februar 2009)

Mit den Weißen Reifen sieht das echt geil aus. Alles Top Bikes hier 

Mir war langweilig: http://vimeo.com/buerbmx <-- erstes Video


----------



## lennarth (14. Februar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> das ist kein dreck das ist irgendwas vom grinden,ka was das ist aber fakt ist ,das wohnt jetzt da-.-
> bin voll am überlegen, schwarze socken drauf oder weiss lassen???


allgemein sieht schwarz besser aus,find ich,aber das ja mal ne riesen investition nur für ne andre farbe.wie gibt sich denn die bmxgemeinde in göttingen,wenn ihr grad dabei seid?wieviele leute so?habt ihr irgendwas zum fahrn?


----------



## Lapin Kulta (15. Februar 2009)

wir sind bestimmt so 15... aber nciht alle davon waren wirklich oft, wir hamm ne kleine halle mit ner mini und nen paar kleinern sachen sonst nicht viel...


----------



## heup (15. Februar 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/12149

jetzt sind griffe dran


----------



## Prunni (15. Februar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> wir sind bestimmt so 15... aber nciht alle davon waren wirklich oft, wir hamm ne kleine halle mit ner mini und nen paar kleinern sachen sonst nicht viel...



15 Bmxer in Göttingen das wird aber knapp.


----------



## Federal.Tom (15. Februar 2009)

Ach 15 Geht noch. Bei uns in Dorsten fahren im Sommer am Park, wenn man die Kinder mit ihren Baumarkt BMXes dazunimmt rund 25 - 30 Leute rum. Aber so um diese Jahreszeit fahren wir da meistens nur so zu 5-10 Leuten, halt die die echt dran interressiert sind.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (15. Februar 2009)

lol wo zur hölle ist dorsten^^


----------



## Federal.Tom (15. Februar 2009)

Dorsten Ist die Nördlichste Stadt im Ruhrgebiet 
Ein Teil von Dorsten gehört auch schon ins Münsterland. Dorsten liegt also bei Gelsenkirchen, Essen, Duisburg, Bochum usw. Alles nur nen Katzensprung entfernt


----------



## _coco_ (15. Februar 2009)

der park in dorsten is aber geil
ihr bmx-söhne ihr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (15. Februar 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> der park in dorsten is aber geil
> ihr bmx-söhne ihr !



Unterschreib !


----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/12149
> 
> jetzt sind griffe dran



Sieht gut aus, aber ist der Lenker nich noch n bisschen groß?


----------



## nicusy (15. Februar 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Mir war langweilig: http://vimeo.com/buerbmx <-- erstes Video



muss unbedingt wissen wie des lied heißt!!!
bidde!

radl taugt


----------



## Lapin Kulta (16. Februar 2009)

hatte kein bock mehr auf meine lackfarbe, also wurde mal durchgegriffen-.-
wieder so eine bescheuerte mirs langweilig aktion....
sorry for size


----------



## _coco_ (16. Februar 2009)

am steuerrohr gehts ja eigentlich und schaut auch recht witzig aus
aber man hätte es sauberer machen können und dezenter.
cheers


----------



## Lapin Kulta (16. Februar 2009)

sollte nicht sauber werden!
es lebe der trash!


----------



## Federal.Tom (16. Februar 2009)

nicusy schrieb:


> muss unbedingt wissen wie des lied heißt!!!
> bidde!
> 
> radl taugt



Utah Saints - Something Good 08 (Also nicht das alte sondern die neue Version) - >Bittesehr


----------



## Bampedi (16. Februar 2009)

ich glaub das is das hässlichsten fahrrad im ganzen forum.

aber ich glaube diese aussage sagt dir ja zu...trash soll ja leben..


----------



## schrubber (16. Februar 2009)

trash, oida!!!


sieht richtig gut aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (16. Februar 2009)

Es war richtig geil und jetzt... naja, jedenfalls nicht mein Fall!


----------



## nicusy (16. Februar 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Utah Saints - Something Good 08 (Also nicht das alte sondern die neue Version) - >Bittesehr



thx wusste doch dass ichs hab^^

ähm des orangene find ich ätzend.... geht nix über clean und wenn trash dann nicht sowas! sowas is einfach unkratives aufkleber kleben

schlappen gefallen mir auch net so


----------



## heup (18. Februar 2009)

@RISE

der lenker ist ziemlich groß, ich komm aber gut  damit zurecht^^


----------



## keepdirtclean (21. Februar 2009)

neuer lenker+griffe,kette & hrreifen


----------



## Stirni (21. Februar 2009)

sieht gut aus!
halten die studs mit pegs? bzw. fährst du hinten studs ?


----------



## keepdirtclean (21. Februar 2009)

danke!
ne,hinten auf jeden fall 14mm, vorne hält bis jetzt alles ganz gut. zwar höre ich öfters horrorgeschichten von abgebrochenen studs und verbogenen profileachsen aber bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen gesehen bei dem dass der fall war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (21. Februar 2009)

sehr sehr schick.


----------



## RISE (21. Februar 2009)

Dem schließ ich mich an.


----------



## nicusy (21. Februar 2009)

sags ja .... geht nix über nen cleanes radl! super geil!


----------



## paule_p2 (21. Februar 2009)

trend für 09 gesichtet, lenker in raw.


----------



## RISE (21. Februar 2009)

Da kann ich wohlwollend sagen: wieder ein Trend, dem ich nicht folgen werde.


----------



## .nOx (21. Februar 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> wieder ein Trend, dem ich nicht folgen werde.



also ich schon.


----------



## Bampedi (21. Februar 2009)

da muss ich doch direkt ma fragen: hast du noch mehr von diesen lotek aufklebern die du nicht mehr brauchst?

:>


----------



## keepdirtclean (21. Februar 2009)

haha, lenker sollte eigentlich schwarz werden. war aber davor so kacke lackiert dass ich den abbeizen mußte. bleibt erstmal raw. 

@bampedi: sorry,zur zeit habe ich keine mehr,kommen aber bestimmt wieder bald welche


----------



## lightmetal (21. Februar 2009)

Sehr geile Maschine. Darf man nach dem Gewicht fragen?


----------



## keepdirtclean (21. Februar 2009)

danke! 

habe das rad bis jetzt noch nie richtig gewogen. denke mal zwischen 10-11kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (21. Februar 2009)

<3


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (22. Februar 2009)

Rot.


----------



## .nOx (22. Februar 2009)

ist das einer dieser central rahmen?


----------



## Lapin Kulta (22. Februar 2009)

sieht geil aus,mal mal ein pic von der seite


----------



## RISE (22. Februar 2009)

Sehr schickes Rad.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (22. Februar 2009)

@ nOx. Joah, aber einer der ersten noch.. leider werden se wohl nicht rauskommen :/ 

@ rest.. thx.. und hier von der seite nochmal.


----------



## Joppes (22. Februar 2009)

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, nur komme ich mir so breiten Lenker im Bild eifach nich klar, ihr könnt sagen was ich wollt find das immernoch komisch


----------



## keepdirtclean (22. Februar 2009)

wird der central sein wenn zwischen den seatstays cntrl steht  und so breit ist der lenker jetzt auch nicht. 
aber schickes rad auf jeden fall! 
erinnert mich stark an den uk, nur die kettenstreben scheinen bei dem central länger zu sein. 
wie fährt sich der rahmen?


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (22. Februar 2009)

Naja, der is schon höher als ein UK, wirkt evtl nur so, kommt dem Tierra sehr nahe, ansonsten, jo fährt sich gut kann mich nicht beklagen, sehr steif, schön handlich und whips drehen sich recht leicht. Liegt evtl auch an den 1.89kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (22. Februar 2009)

ich will aber auch so n rahmen  ^^

rad is sehr geil!


----------



## Joppes (22. Februar 2009)

Im Gegensatz zu meinem is der riesig


----------



## qam (23. Februar 2009)

Sooo viele schöne Fahrräder... <3


----------



## HEIZER (23. Februar 2009)

@  ReKiB_Soloú

sehr schönes Rad


----------



## -RMX- (23. Februar 2009)

hammer rad, naben schwarz fänd ich besser aber so auch bombe!


----------



## DirtJumper III (23. Februar 2009)

find ich shon richtig gut das rad, wie ich rote rahmen doch immerwieder mag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boncurry (24. Februar 2009)

hammer rad! ...
was für ne gabel fährst du da?..


----------



## Agent Schmidt (24. Februar 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> neuer lenker+griffe,kette & hrreifen



Reifen ist ein Fit FAF oder? Und was ist das jetzt für eine Kette? KMC?


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (24. Februar 2009)

@ boncurry.. is ne MacNeil Blazer Fork. ^^


----------



## keepdirtclean (24. Februar 2009)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Reifen ist ein Fit FAF oder? Und was ist das jetzt für eine Kette? KMC?



jo, ist ein faf k und kette ist die schwarze kmc 510


----------



## RISE (24. Februar 2009)

Warum kommt der CNTRL Rahmen denn nicht raus? Sieht doch eigentlich ganz konkurrenzfähig aus?! Eine nicht sichtbare Muse will das auch gerne wissen. Wenn die das liest: Hallo. 

Ich muss auch mal den Laden besuchen, damit ich so einen schönen Aufkleber bekomme für mein United...


----------



## DESPISED ICON (25. Februar 2009)




----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (25. Februar 2009)

Naja, das erste Problem waren die bridges, so da wurden neue designed und denn wÃ¤r alles gut, eigentliches Problem ist der preis, warscheinlich kauft kaum jemand nen Rahmen von einer unbekannten Fima der def nicht unter 375â¬ zu haben wÃ¤re.. Ich hab da ja wenig mit zu tun, fahr den Rahmen ja auch nur weil die dudes die das machen halt gute kumpels von mir sind und das ein alter prototyp ist, den se liegen hatten..


----------



## HEIZER (25. Februar 2009)

Neu sind : Odyssey Hazard und Gabel schwarz lackiert


----------



## RISE (25. Februar 2009)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


> Naja, das erste Problem waren die bridges, so da wurden neue designed und denn wär alles gut, eigentliches Problem ist der preis, warscheinlich kauft kaum jemand nen Rahmen von einer unbekannten Fima der def nicht unter 375 zu haben wäre.. Ich hab da ja wenig mit zu tun, fahr den Rahmen ja auch nur weil die dudes die das machen halt gute kumpels von mir sind und das ein alter prototyp ist, den se liegen hatten..



Klingt einleuchtend. Ist natürlich sicher auch ein finanzielles Risiko. Aber ich halte den Rahmen - wenn die Bridges halten - schon für durchaus konkurrenzfähig. Der Preis ist natürlich happig, aber Exoten sind meist teuer und die Rahmenpreise ziehen ja sowieso an. 

Heizer: Sieht gut aus, vor allem weil nicht übertrieben viel Farbe dran ist.


----------



## heup (25. Februar 2009)

ich sehe nichts?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (25. Februar 2009)

dann verpasst du allerdings was


----------



## heup (26. Februar 2009)

schade   seh immernoch nichts


----------



## LoamDiver (26. Februar 2009)

mir is borring. deswegen post ichs mal hier.


----------



## gmozi (26. Februar 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Neu sind : Odyssey Hazard und Gabel schwarz lackiert



Geföllt!


----------



## Joppes (26. Februar 2009)

Fett.Mops.Ds schrieb:


> mir is borring. deswegen post ichs mal hier.


Was hast du für Naben drin?


----------



## LoamDiver (26. Februar 2009)

Joppes schrieb:


> Was hast du für Naben drin?



Proper vorne Hinten.


----------



## Joppes (26. Februar 2009)

Danke


----------



## boncurry (26. Februar 2009)

rad gefällt sehr


----------



## Marzokka (27. Februar 2009)

Oh ja, Augenweide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (27. Februar 2009)

der oberhammer! lila taugt


----------



## heup (27. Februar 2009)

ich sach nur sexiest BMX a life!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (27. Februar 2009)

mein Rollpaket


----------



## lennarth (27. Februar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> ich sach nur sexiest BMX a life!


lern englisch und führ dir mal vor augen,dass ein bmx ein gegenstand ist und nichts lebendiges.arschkeks' rad ist geil.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (27. Februar 2009)

das vom agent ist ja mal deutlich geiler als der rest hier von der seite!
bin aber auch nciht der lila fan


----------



## heup (27. Februar 2009)

korrektur...das rad ist schicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (27. Februar 2009)

heup schrieb:


> ich sach nur sexiest BMX a life!




  FAIL



Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> das vom agent ist ja mal deutlich geiler als der rest hier von der seite!



nix gegen agent, aber du hast doch keinen blassen schimmer von dem was du da redest


----------



## Benh00re (27. Februar 2009)

nächste woche kommen vorbau+kettenblatt von Odenbikes + ECCD-sitz+snafu jbar-post  ... solange rollerts mit VOXOM vorbau chainless...es fährt sich so porno oida! ich hab so lang drauf gespart und gewartet ... endgeil !


----------



## Lapin Kulta (27. Februar 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> nix gegen agent, aber du hast doch keinen blassen schimmer von dem was du da redest



wieso dachte sowas wäre geschmacksache, soll leute geben die von schwuchteligem  lila ,hautengen jeans  und anderen verschwuchtelten trendscheiss nicht so begeistert sind.


----------



## lightmetal (27. Februar 2009)

Krasse Karre affe....


----------



## keepdirtclean (27. Februar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> wieso dachte sowas wäre geschmacksache, soll leute geben die von schwuchteligem  lila ,hautengen jeans  und anderen verschwuchtelten trendscheiss nicht so begeistert sind.



achso,du stehst auf das untrendige schwarz/raw?


----------



## Lapin Kulta (27. Februar 2009)

nicht unbedingt, aber es strahlt beiweitem nicht sone schwule emo-atomsphäre aus wie das lila-gefährt, naja muss ja jeder selber wissen


----------



## boncurry (27. Februar 2009)

alle räder endsgeil,.. nur die gabel vom blauen rad sagt mir nicht sonderlich zu ^^
@ agent schmidt : war dein rad in dem unterthreat "geiler tag" im bmx-forum nich gleich als erstes auf dem bild?


----------



## boncurry (27. Februar 2009)

sry für den doppelpost,.. weis abba grad net wie ich die nachricht hier löschen kann? 0o


----------



## Benh00re (27. Februar 2009)

Alt+f4


----------



## qam (27. Februar 2009)

Mir gefallen sie eigentlich alle ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Federal.Tom (27. Februar 2009)

@Klaus: 

Super sache jetzt  Freu mich auf Sonntag Herten, hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit!


@Agent Schmidt:

Find ich derbe geil! Echt, die Farbe, Teile, alles echt Hammer. Der Schriftzug Leichtsinn hat auch mega Stil! 

@Fett.Mops.Ds:

Da gibts nichts zu kommentieren. Einfach geil.

@benh00re:

Auch sehr schick.


----------



## keepdirtclean (27. Februar 2009)

Benh00re schrieb:


> nächste woche kommen vorbau+kettenblatt von Odenbikes + ECCD-sitz+snafu jbar-post  ... solange rollerts mit VOXOM vorbau chainless...es fährt sich so porno oida! ich hab so lang drauf gespart und gewartet ... endgeil !



endgut! wie schön die director an dem rad aussieht! wo hast du den rahmen her?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (28. Februar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> ... soll leute geben die von schwuchteligem  lila ,hautengen jeans  und anderen verschwuchtelten trendscheiss nicht so begeistert sind.



wirklich?



boncurry schrieb:


> @ agent schmidt : war dein rad in dem unterthreat "geiler tag" im bmx-forum nich gleich als erstes auf dem bild?



Ja das hat Thomas gepostet mit unserem kleinem Video  

Dankeschön an den Rest, Affes Rad rockt!


----------



## HEIZER (28. Februar 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> @Klaus:
> 
> Super sache jetzt  Freu mich auf Sonntag Herten, hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit!



Wird schon.....am Sonntag gibt´s Sonne bei 14° ....


Und denk dran...pünktlich sein..12.30 in Downtown Buer !

Edit
Mir gefallen die Bikes vom Agenten , Ben und das vom Mops


----------



## the agent (28. Februar 2009)

affes rad is sehr gut, das i tüpflchen wären noch abschraubbare gyrotabs...


----------



## gmozi (28. Februar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt, aber es strahlt beiweitem nicht sone schwule emo-atomsphäre aus wie das lila-gefährt, naja muss ja jeder selber wissen





Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> wieso dachte sowas wäre geschmacksache, soll leute geben die von schwuchteligem  lila ,hautengen jeans  und anderen verschwuchtelten trendscheiss nicht so begeistert sind.



Sag mal, kannst Du Dich eigentlich auch vernünftig ausdrücken?


----------



## nicusy (28. Februar 2009)

soll auch leute geben die die farbe lila ohne hintergedanken schön finden!
geh wieder hentai comics lesen!


----------



## Federal.Tom (28. Februar 2009)

So wie ich zum Beispiel. Ich find die Farbe lila mega geil, und trag auch Röhrenjeans. Hab aber nicht das geringste mit Emo oder des gleichen zu tun. Ich finds einfach stylish.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (28. Februar 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Sag mal, kannst Du Dich eigentlich auch vernünftig ausdrücken?



ja, es ist aber leider menschlich sich seiner umgebeung anzupassen.



> soll auch leute geben die die farbe lila ohne hintergedanken schön finden!



ja, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, sowas ist geschmackssache.



> geh wieder hentai comics lesen!


?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (28. Februar 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> endgut! wie schön die director an dem rad aussieht! wo hast du den rahmen her?



die director hat mich auch verwundert, fällt gar nicht auf, dachte es wäre schlimmer ... genommen hab ich sie auch nur, wegen billig gebraucht ! den rahmen habe ich vom 360shop (nur weiterzuempfehlen!!!), dort war er im angebot...eigtl. wollte ich ja den odenbikes HUGIN II, aber der war nicht mehr lieferbar in schweden (genauso wenig, wie der 8,6" lenker) und deswegen nur vorbau und kettenblatt von odenbikes!


----------



## gmozi (28. Februar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> *ja,* es ist aber leider menschlich sich seiner umgebeung anzupassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Nein, glaube ich Dir nicht.

2. Du hast geschrieben, sowas wäre schwuchtelig.

Scheinst ja eine ganz schöne Homophobie zu haben.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (28. Februar 2009)

ich habe geschrieben das es geschmackssache ist, aber manche nicht auf solche schwuchtelkacke stehen.
nein habe nichts gegen wirkliche schwule, nur eine abneigung gegen .... ach lassen wir das hat sowie so keinen sinn


----------



## nicusy (28. Februar 2009)

es macht wirklich keinen sinn sich über so eine kinderkacke zu unterhalten... besonders wenn der gegenüber unqualifizierte argumente bringt

wenn du lila hässlich findest dann sags, aber interpretier da nicht so einen bullshit draus

und jetzt will ich fahrräder sehen
ach ja
benh00re: rad is sau geil! mit neuem vorbau wirds oberbombe!


----------



## keepdirtclean (28. Februar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> ich habe geschrieben das es geschmackssache ist, aber manche nicht auf solche schwuchtelkacke stehen.
> nein habe nichts gegen wirkliche schwule, nur eine abneigung gegen .... ach lassen wir das hat sowie so keinen sinn



junge, geh dein agent fahren und diskutiere hier nicht rum was schwul ist und was nicht. das einzige was hier schwul rüber kommt sind deine posts


----------



## RISE (28. Februar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> ich habe geschrieben das es geschmackssache ist, aber manche nicht auf solche schwuchtelkacke stehen.
> nein habe nichts gegen wirkliche schwule, nur eine abneigung gegen .... ach lassen wir das hat sowie so keinen sinn



Option Nr. 1: Du kannst hier Kritik vernünftig äußern ohne Worte wie schwuchtelig, behindert, schwul etc. Dann ist alles gut.

Option Nr. 2: Noch einmal was in der Art und es hat sich erstmal ne Weile ausgemtbnewst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (28. Februar 2009)

Was gehtn hier. Lass den Typen sperren. Zustände im IBC...


----------



## RISE (28. Februar 2009)

Ein bisschen Diktatur schadet nicht. 

Was hat denn der Herr Affe für einen Rahmen? Die Farbe ist jetzt zwar überhaupt nicht meins, sieht aber dennoch gut aus, auch mit der Gabel.


----------



## keepdirtclean (28. Februar 2009)

würd mich auch stark interessieren welcher mutiny das ist?


----------



## DESPISED ICON (1. März 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage. hat jemand n bild von nem united 40 mit director gabel..würd mich mal stark interessieren..thx im voraus


----------



## Hertener (1. März 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> @Klaus:
> 
> Super sache jetzt  Freu mich auf Sonntag Herten, hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit!


----------



## RISE (1. März 2009)

DESPISED ICON schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage. hat jemand n bild von nem united 40 mit director gabel..würd mich mal stark interessieren..thx im voraus



Musst mal bei Youtube United 40 frame eingeben, da kommt ein kurzes Video von nem Typen, der die Rahmen/Gabel Kombi fährt. Sah allerdings nicht so toll aus.
Edit: Nöö, war doch ne andere Gabel, aber irgendwo gabs mal Bilder.


----------



## specip2 (1. März 2009)

Update sind fly ruben vr 2.25 hr 1.9 (hab noch von beiden jewils 2 stück,orginalverpackt also wen jem. welche will der soll sich bei mir melden)

achja und neuer paintJob


----------



## boncurry (1. März 2009)

hammer geiles teil! ^^
was hat na der rahmen da für ne oberrohrlänge?


----------



## Lapin Kulta (1. März 2009)

es lebe der Trend!


----------



## specip2 (1. März 2009)

boncurry schrieb:


> hammer geiles teil! ^^
> was hat na der rahmen da für ne oberrohrlänge?



thx .
ja gute frage des muss ich mal den Bampedi fragen von dem hab ich den rahmen(den gibts ja nur in USA)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (1. März 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


>




  ..  jetzt geht´s los nach Hochlaa...


----------



## lennarth (1. März 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> es lebe der Trend!


sieht s c h e i ß e aus.


----------



## schrubber (1. März 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> 1. Nein, glaube ich Dir nicht.
> 
> 2. Du hast geschrieben, sowas wäre schwuchtelig.
> 
> Scheinst ja eine ganz schöne Homophobie zu haben.




... und du scheinst Homophil zu sein.

Ihr seid doch alle trendopfer!!!!


----------



## Benh00re (1. März 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> würd mich auch stark interessieren welcher mutiny das ist?



mutiny sinister, frühe 08er modell !


----------



## Bampedi (1. März 2009)

specip2 schrieb:


> thx .
> ja gute frage des muss ich mal den Bampedi fragen von dem hab ich den rahmen(den gibts ja nur in USA)



weiss ich leider auch nich genau aber ich glaube es isn 20.5er.


----------



## RISE (1. März 2009)

Ich meine 20,75, denn in 20,5 wär er damals für mich interessant gewesen.


----------



## gmozi (1. März 2009)

schrubber schrieb:


> ... und du scheinst Homophil zu sein.
> 
> Ihr seid doch alle trendopfer!!!!



Ne mein "Freund", mir geht nur die ständige "schwul-als-synonym-für-scheisse" Verwendung dezent auf die Nerven. Einfach mal das Hirn einschalten ...


----------



## specip2 (1. März 2009)

Bampedi schrieb:


> weiss ich leider auch nich genau aber ich glaube es isn 20.5er.



du hattest doch bilder davon mit nem nem großen zettel dran wo die länge drauf stand


----------



## Deleted 132162 (1. März 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> es lebe der Trend!


 
finds trashig, voll geil ^^

individualismus ^^ 

und (ehemals) weiße reifen sind eh burner ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (1. März 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich meine 20,75, denn in 20,5 wär er damals für mich interessant gewesen.



ja richtig ich glaub genau das wars weil mein alter frenzy mir mit 20.5 zu kurz war und son macneil ding mit 21 zu lang...

also: 20.75 müsste es gewesen sien.


----------



## Federal.Tom (1. März 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


>



Hochlarmark rockt voll  Echt geiler Park.


----------



## HEIZER (1. März 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Hochlarmark rockt voll



Vor allem wenn man ohne Schienbeinschoner unterwegs ist  ...


----------



## qam (1. März 2009)

Hirn ist doch mal voll was für Loser.


----------



## RISE (1. März 2009)

Dann sind hier recht viele davon unterwegs.


----------



## nicusy (2. März 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> es lebe der Trend!




rad is mMn was für die tonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (2. März 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man ohne Schienbeinschoner unterwegs ist  ...



Ja musste die halt nicht zuhause liegen lassen 
Hätte gestern auch meine Kniepads gebrauchen können .... naja halt wieder 2 blaue Flecken mehr


----------



## HEIZER (2. März 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ja musste die halt nicht zuhause liegen lassen



Muss wohl am Alter liegen


----------



## lightmetal (2. März 2009)

In beiden Threads posten ist im Trend....


----------



## qam (2. März 2009)

Das ist ja mal sowas von nur schwarz und ja mal sowas von geil! Nur den Sattel find ich nich sooo dolle, sieht irgendwie... klein aus!


----------



## HEIZER (2. März 2009)

@ Lightmetal

Echt schönes Rad !


----------



## gmozi (2. März 2009)

Göttlich geknipst das tolle Rad!


----------



## heup (7. März 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/298044

neuer odyssey elemantary V3 und kabel binder am lenker


----------



## lennarth (7. März 2009)

wird immer besser,muss man sagen.alöx' rad ist geil und hier kommt mal mein bock:


----------



## L_AIR (7. März 2009)

sehr geil der bock


----------



## heup (7. März 2009)

warum seh ich den bock nicht???

des war ja auch bei HEIZER's rad schon  so

...ich mobb mich gleich selber man!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (7. März 2009)

oh,den bock siehst du nicht weil ich es wo drin stehn hab wo du keinen zugriff drauf hast,l_air aber schon.wart mal
nun sichtbar?


----------



## heup (7. März 2009)

jo passt danke  sieht schön aus


----------



## qam (8. März 2009)

Sehr geile Bikes! Gefällt!


----------



## Bampedi (8. März 2009)

schade um den rahmen


----------



## lennarth (8. März 2009)

gibts nen grund,wieso du trauerst?


----------



## Bampedi (8. März 2009)

ja, den aufbau.


----------



## lennarth (8. März 2009)

ok,kann ich mit leben.was genau magst du denn nich


----------



## Bampedi (8. März 2009)

kann ich garnich genau definieren.

isn solides rad, kann man nix sagen.

aber entspricht halt nicht dem was ich mir vorstellen würde bei einem tierra...aber das ist wohl geschmackssache.


----------



## keepdirtclean (8. März 2009)

ich find das rad ganz nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (8. März 2009)

Bampedi schrieb:


> aber entspricht halt nicht dem was ich mir vorstellen würde bei einem tierra...aber das ist wohl geschmackssache.


ich verstehs nicht so genau,aber ich find es gut,dass das rad nicht dem entspricht was sich jeder unter nem tierra vorstellt und naja,es ist gut leicht,es fährt sich hammer geil und ich find es nebenbei noch schick.
ein neuer lenker kommt da dran um die khe flut zu bekämpfen und um ein bisschen trendier zu sein.
vielleicht hast du einfach nur abneigung gegenüber jemandem mit so einem beschissenen usernamen.
danke für kritik und auch an die die es gut finden


----------



## _coco_ (8. März 2009)

neue stütze ist unterwegs


----------



## lightmetal (8. März 2009)

Das Flyrad find ich suuuper und der _coco_ hat hoffentlich zur Stütze auch einen Sattel geordert.


----------



## _coco_ (8. März 2009)

nakla


----------



## boncurry (9. März 2009)

räder gefallen mir alle ,.. nur der sattel vom letzten ,...naaaajaaaaa .. abba ansonsten schön !^^


----------



## gmozi (9. März 2009)

^^ Da kommt ja schon bald ein Anderer dran. Primär soll das Rad ja erst mal fahren denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (9. März 2009)

Jo das tut es ja ganz gut denke ich.
Änderungen folgen ja auch bald


----------



## qam (10. März 2009)

Jup, Räder sind alle schick!

Hier mal mein gut gebrauchter Drahtesel:





Kettenblatt wird eventuell noch schwarz und falls es jemanden interessiert, es wiegt ca. 10 kg.


----------



## _coco_ (10. März 2009)

ich mag es, wenn räder benutzt werden


----------



## Daniel_D (10. März 2009)

Langeweile. Regen.


----------



## qam (10. März 2009)

Dein Rad gefällt mir gut! 

@ coco: Nur leider habe nicht ich das Rad so abgenutzt... Gebrauchtware und immoment fahre ich fast nicht wegen Wetter und so! ;O


----------



## holmar (10. März 2009)

jetzt zerstörst du dir die ganze getto reputation


----------



## heup (10. März 2009)

die schwarzen punkte auf dem rahmen von qam stören mich  

sonst halt kb noch schwarz(wie du schon geschrieben hast) und dann sattel weiter runer


----------



## qam (10. März 2009)

Das ist kein 101-Dalmatiner-Bike, die "schwarzen" Flecken sind stellen an denen der Lack ab ist. Und der Sattel bleibt so, sonst brech ich mir noch was falls ich mich mal hinsetze!


----------



## heup (10. März 2009)

na denn...


----------



## heup (11. März 2009)

nu brakeless sonst nix neues

--- http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/301127  ---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (11. März 2009)

Hey Kollege. Willst nicht erstmal die Basics und gescheite Radkontrolle lernen und dann die Bremse abschrauben? Du bist nicht cool wenns alle haben... cool ist wenn man es beherrscht.


----------



## qam (11. März 2009)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. 





lightmetal schrieb:


> Hey Kollege. Willst nicht erstmal die Basics und gescheite Radkontrolle lernen und dann die Bremse abschrauben? Du bist nicht cool wenns alle haben... cool ist wenn man es beherrscht.



3. Pics wenn du hingeflogen bist, bitte.


----------



## heup (11. März 2009)

darf man nicht fahren wie man möchte??? 
ich lass mich nicht von minderbemittelten (ich wills jetzt lieber nicht sagen) runtermachen!!!

ich mach mein ding! wenn es euch nicht passt dann haltet eure schnauze oder schreibt in einem netteren ton , ja?

einen schönen tag noch




sry...das musste raus!

heup


----------



## lightmetal (11. März 2009)

Uuuh harter Typ. Sagst mir das auch ins Gesicht wenn ich gleich bei dir klingeln komm?


----------



## lennarth (11. März 2009)

heup schrieb:


> darf man nicht fahren wie man möchte???
> ich lass mich nicht von minderbemittelten (ich wills jetzt lieber nicht sagen) runtermachen!!!
> 
> ich mach mein ding! wenn es euch nicht passt dann haltet eure schnauze oder schreibt in einem netteren ton , ja?
> ...


mimimimi..
du kannst liebend gern machen was du willst,aber du kannst nicht alle drei stunden einen neuen von deinen uncoolen stunts zeigen,das nervt nämlich abartig stark junge.du bist nebenbei auch garnicht cool wenn du leute anmachst und dich in der gleichen aussage noch dafür entschuldigst.
einen schönen tag noch


----------



## Stirni (11. März 2009)

heup schrieb:


> darf man nicht fahren wie man möchte???
> ich lass mich nicht von minderbemittelten (ich wills jetzt lieber nicht sagen) runtermachen!!!
> 
> ich mach mein ding! wenn es euch nicht passt dann haltet eure schnauze oder schreibt in einem netteren ton , ja?
> ...


----------



## qam (11. März 2009)

Ich möchte mehr Räder sehen, bitte!
Und eure ganz spezielle persönliche Meinung zu meinem knuffigen Zweirad!, wenn das geht bitte!


----------



## the agent (11. März 2009)

ich liebe das bild mit der katze xD

spezielle persönliche meinung?

geputzt und mit anderem sattel+-stütze ists bestimmt besser!

speziell genug?


----------



## qam (11. März 2009)

Ja putzen hätte ich es können, das stimmt!
Mir persönlich gefällt der Sattel eigentlich ganz gut und werde den denke ich auch erstmal nicht ändern.
Jetzt weiß ich zwar, wie du es besser finden würdest aber immer noch nicht ob du es total hässlich, in Ordnung oder hübsch findest! 
Das ist so die Sache, die mich interessiert, wie es anderen Leuten gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (11. März 2009)

Also ich poste mein Rad hier nur, um Hass zu ernten. Am liebsten vom heup.


----------



## keepdirtclean (11. März 2009)

heup schrieb:


> darf man nicht fahren wie man möchte???
> ich lass mich nicht von minderbemittelten (ich wills jetzt lieber nicht sagen) runtermachen!!!
> 
> ich mach mein ding! wenn es euch nicht passt dann haltet eure schnauze oder schreibt in einem netteren ton , ja?
> ...




ist das dein ernst??
deine sinnlosen beiträge wurden hier lange genug gedulded! 
und wenn du zwerg einen tip bekommst dann sollst du gefälligst salutieren und nicht leute als minderbemittelt beschimpfen die schon bmx gefahren sind als du noch an den titties deiner mama genukelt hast.


----------



## dimmak (12. März 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Uuuh harter Typ. Sagst mir das auch ins Gesicht wenn ich gleich bei dir klingeln komm?


Das Autogramm von ihm fehlt dir noch in deiner Sammlung,was?


Stirni schrieb:


>



Du warst auch schonmal produktiver, nörgel mal mehr rum, so ein Bild ist eher lustig, das hier ist ernst.



Daniel_D schrieb:


> Also ich poste mein Rad hier nur, um Hass zu ernten. Am liebsten vom heup.



Für solch einen Lenker kann man nur hass ernten , total 2004.



keepdirtclean schrieb:


> ist das dein ernst??
> deine sinnlosen beiträge wurden hier lange genug gedulded!
> und wenn du zwerg einen tip bekommst dann sollst du gefälligst salutieren und nicht leute als minderbemittelt beschimpfen die schon bmx gefahren sind als du noch an den titties deiner mama genukelt hast.



Pah, du fährst ja gar nicht, schau dein Rad mal an, das hat nichtmal Kratzer.


----------



## _coco_ (12. März 2009)

dimmak schrieb:


> total 2004.



Und das ist schlecht ?
Nur, weil nicht breiter als arme lang ?
Dann muss ich mir jetzt ja nen neuen Lenker kaufen.


----------



## keepdirtclean (12. März 2009)

dimmak schrieb:


> Pah, du fährst ja gar nicht, schau dein Rad mal an, das hat nichtmal Kratzer.



süßen doppelaccount hast du dir angelegt. hoffentlich wissen mami und papi was du hier für ein quatsch produzierst.


----------



## lightmetal (12. März 2009)

Man erkennt ja noch nicht einmal ob das nun lustig ist oder nicht. Der muss echt noch üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (12. März 2009)

was isn das hier eig plötzlich für nen kindergarten geworden... wenn der heup oder wie er heißt sich alle knochen bricht weil er brakeless fahren will, dann soll er des machen...
der thread is zum räder anschauen gedacht und nicht zum quengeln!


----------



## lightmetal (12. März 2009)

Quengelst ja selbör!!!!!


----------



## the agent (12. März 2009)

um den sinn des threads weiterzuführen:

@qam: hübsch ist es! aber meines erachtens noch nicht schlecht! 
über das kommentar über herr ktdc: in seinem fotoalben sind einige schöne bilder, wer zu dumm is nachzuschaun selber schuld!

denke nicht das dass ein dopplacc ist, fehlt unter dem beitrag ein sry...


----------



## qam (12. März 2009)

the agent schrieb:


> @qam: hübsch ist es! aber meines erachtens noch nicht schlecht!



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz... steh ich auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Stirni (12. März 2009)

bin ich der einzige der sich fragt,wer dimmak ist ?


----------



## Joppes (12. März 2009)

wat fürn dimmark?


----------



## lightmetal (12. März 2009)

Der Aufräumer von 0.22Uhr.

Los zeigt ma Bilder... meins war ja grad erst.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (12. März 2009)

Der Typ, der erst seit diesem Monat im Forum ist, aber schon meint er müsste "Du warst auch schonmal produktiver" schreiben. Wenn man schon einen 2.Account macht, dann wenigstens richtig.


----------



## HEIZER (12. März 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Der Aufräumer von 0.22Uhr.
> 
> Los zeigt ma Bilder... meins war ja grad erst.




Das weiss-blaue kennste doch schon ......


----------



## Stirni (12. März 2009)

meins nochmal weil ich nichmehr weiß obs schon hier war mit den bildern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (12. März 2009)

Es gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut! 
Und jetzt sag mir sofort wie dir mein Bike gefällt!


----------



## Stirni (12. März 2009)

ich finde der sattel kann ruhig ein stück runter.hinterrad sieht irgendwie komisch aus und kettenblatt schwarz is ne gute idee!


----------



## HEIZER (12. März 2009)

@ Stirni

Gefällt mir sehr gut, weil rot doch eher selten ist


----------



## Stirni (12. März 2009)

danke!
hier noch die aktuelle partlist:
Partlist:
Aufbau
Frame: FBM maneater red 20,75" TT
Bars: S&M Prorace bar 8"
Stem: S&M redneck XLT black (shadow hollow bolts)
Forks: Odyssey pro race fork CS2 black 10mm
Headset: FSA IMPACT
Grips: WeThePeople Rhombus
Bar Ends: wethepeople plastic

Brake: odyssey evo 2 black
Brake Lever: Odyssey mono lever small black
Brake Cable: animal black
Brake Pads: kool stop

Seating:
Seat: s&m thin seat black
Seat Post: fit dl black
Seat Post Clamp: federal slim clamp black

Cranks: Profile race crank with ti axle
Sprocket: Profile imperial 23t blue
Chain: shadow interlock 2 black
Pedals: Odyssey trailmix blue blood
Bottom Bracket: profile mid bb

Front Wheel:
Rim: gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutiny double butted black
Hub: profile mini race with ti bolts
Tire: Intense micro knobby 2,125

Back Wheel:
Rim: gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutinys double butted black
Hub: profile mini race with ti bolts and 8T CrMo driver
Tire: Intense micro knobby 2,125


----------



## Daniel_D (12. März 2009)

Wieso ist mein Lenker 2004? Das ist ein 8,25 Odyssey Lumberjack.


----------



## dimmak (13. März 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> Der Typ, der erst seit diesem Monat im Forum ist, aber schon meint er müsste "Du warst auch schonmal produktiver" schreiben. Wenn man schon einen 2.Account macht, dann wenigstens richtig.


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

dimmak schrieb:


>



Baaaaaam, oida!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (13. März 2009)

heup schrieb:


> darf man nicht fahren wie man möchte???
> ich lass mich nicht von minderbemittelten (ich wills jetzt lieber nicht sagen) runtermachen!!!
> 
> ich mach mein ding! wenn es euch nicht passt dann haltet eure schnauze oder schreibt in einem netteren ton , ja?
> ...




Du bist Deutschland.


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

Ich bin Sachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (13. März 2009)

Ich bin kleiner und jünger als du also bin ich Niedersachsen.


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

Super. Jetzt brauchen wir noch einen doofen der Brandenburg ist.

Hab neue Pedale, soll ich ein Foto machen?


----------



## Daniel_D (13. März 2009)

Ich bin Exil Niedersachsener. Sonne ist hier trotzdem.


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. März 2009)

bitte um jeweils ein foto der linken und rechten pedale


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

Super. Kommt heut Abend.


----------



## specip2 (13. März 2009)

und ich um eins aus der Froschperspektive bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

Beide Pedale und einmal Frosch. Wird gemacht.


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. März 2009)

danke!

..und sorry,das mußte aber mal gesagt werden


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. März 2009)

so, nun reifendruck um 0,3 bar erhöht, sonst nix neues


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

Bild?


----------



## Stirni (13. März 2009)

Bin heute gefahren und bremsebeläge haben den schwarzen Lack der Felge bisschen angeraut...Bild ? achja griffe haben auch bisschen profil gelassen.


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

Rechte Pedale:






Linke Pedale:






Der Frosch:


----------



## heup (13. März 2009)




----------



## Daniel_D (13. März 2009)

heup schrieb:


>



interessiert keinen

Alex, ich wollte dich bei Sichtung des oberen Bildes eigentlich für das schwarze Alupedal loben, aber das untere offenbart, dass es sich um ein schäbiges durchsichtiges Animal Hamilton PVC handelt. HAss, Hass und Hass und noch mehr von meiner Seite!

Du weißt ja: Ohne Alu keine Stahlpins, ohne Stahlpins keine Narben und ohne Narben keine Smalltalkthemen, ohne Smalltalk keinen Sex für Singles. Zum Glück bist du in einer Beziehung. Deswegen Plastik?


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

Ich hab bunte Trikots... ich brauch kein Alu.... ich kann mir nichts anderes leiste wäre auch gut... weil Frauen so teuer sind. Narben hol ich mir am Singlespeeder wenn ich mal wieder mein das die Abfahrt ohne Federung fahrbar ist.


----------



## .nOx (13. März 2009)

wow sind das geile pedalen  (ist das eigentlich so richtig? pedalen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (13. März 2009)

Wollte gerade bei BikestationBS nachschauen, aber da steht bei "MTB" Pedale und bei "BMX" Pedalen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. März 2009)

Ein Pedal, zwei Pedale.


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. März 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Bild?



bild kommt! sind aber mittlerweile wieder 0,1 bar weniger da schlauch undicht ist. bild vom neuen schlauch kommt auch demnächst. 
hängewaage ist auch bestellt  

pedale sind top. neue goldbären hast du auch? hättest ruhig ein close up machen können. sorry, mußte aber gesagt werden..


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

Wie ich das nur vergessen konnte... mea culpa!


----------



## gmozi (13. März 2009)

ich will auch !!!


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. März 2009)

haha


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> ich will auch !!!



Du stellst dich mal schön hinten an!


----------



## _coco_ (13. März 2009)

Und ich snacke jetzt Chips


----------



## gmozi (13. März 2009)

oah wie gemein alle sind 

Ich geh jetzt ins bett ... pfft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (14. März 2009)

es sinkt.... es sinkt, aufpassen!!!!


----------



## gmozi (14. März 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> interessiert keinen
> 
> Alex, ich wollte dich bei Sichtung des oberen Bildes eigentlich für das schwarze Alupedal loben, aber das untere offenbart, dass es sich um ein schäbiges durchsichtiges Animal Hamilton PVC handelt. HAss, Hass und Hass und noch mehr von meiner Seite!
> 
> *Du weißt ja: Ohne Alu keine Stahlpins,* ohne Stahlpins keine Narben und ohne Narben keine Smalltalkthemen, ohne Smalltalk keinen Sex für Singles. Zum Glück bist du in einer Beziehung. Deswegen Plastik?



Was ja so auch nicht richtig ist 
Hab an meinen Odyssey PVC Pedaleros auch schöne "nicht PVC Pins"


----------



## lightmetal (15. März 2009)

Immernoch 9kg, immernoch Kunststoffpins aber Lack ist weggefallen.


----------



## _coco_ (15. März 2009)

i like it


----------



## lightmetal (15. März 2009)

Und ich erst!


----------



## holmar (15. März 2009)

im ersten moment dachte ich das wär n schwarz/weiß bild. aber ein sehr schönes bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (15. März 2009)

@lightmetal: schönes rad!

aktualisierung: neuer sticker + häßlicher hubguard


----------



## schrubber (15. März 2009)

dein rad scheint aber mehr im zimmer rumzustehen als gefahren zu werden, was???


----------



## Stirni (15. März 2009)

oja kommt schon wieviele verkümmerte Neider wollen den spruch jetz noch bringen??Jedes mal wenn er ein Foto seines rades postet ?


----------



## .nOx (15. März 2009)

maiden sticker gibt 100 punkte, aber kauf die mal nen schönen railsattel


----------



## qam (15. März 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/73546
schrubber...
dein rad scheint aber mehr im zimmer rumzustehen als gefahren zu werden, was???


----------



## keepdirtclean (15. März 2009)

haha, ja, es ist ein stehrad^^

aber hast du nicht vor einer woche geschrieben dass du noch nicht mal ein rad hast? 
und hast du nicht schon genug im bmxforum abgenervt?


----------



## nicusy (16. März 2009)

jetzt würd mir so nen satter roter lenker sehr taugen!
aber wie immer hammer rad


----------



## keepdirtclean (17. März 2009)

danke! 
ja,roter lenker wäre ein überlegung wert


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (17. März 2009)

Nix da!
Roter Lenker sähe total kacka aus.
Ich fands mitm Chromlenker ja schöner aber so isses auch geil.


----------



## keepdirtclean (17. März 2009)

danke!
bleibt wahrscheinlich erstmal raw, bin zu faul um den zu lacken 



.nOx schrieb:


> maiden sticker gibt 100 punkte, aber kauf die mal nen schönen railsattel



pivotal bleibt auf jeden fall auch wenn der eccd so schön an deinem rad aussah  ich checks aber immer noch nicht. hast dein rad grad so schön aufgebaut und dann direkt verkauft.. warum nur?..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (17. März 2009)

er hatte doch körperliche probleme mit dem bmx die er mit dem großen rad nicht hat


----------



## lightmetal (17. März 2009)

Kniebummbumm hat er und das ziemlich intensiv.


----------



## .nOx (17. März 2009)

ja, ziehmlich uncool
wobei ich mir gerade ziehmlich doll ein bmx wünsche, es wäre aber recht sinnfrei eins zu kaufen...


----------



## nicusy (17. März 2009)

also ich würds mal ausprobieren mit nem roten lenker... hat nicht jeder 
vllt hast ja noch nen alten rumliegen oder so


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (17. März 2009)

Roter Lenker = :kotz:


----------



## lightmetal (17. März 2009)

Mattrot....


----------



## keepdirtclean (17. März 2009)

uuuh,bloody sieht er aus^^

wenn zeit und geld kommt will ich sowieso mal rahmen,gabel & lenker lacken. zur hab ich urlaub, also wird erstmal nur gefahren. genug im winter rumgeschraubt und hobbylackierer gespielt 
aber danke für die vorschläge!


----------



## nicusy (17. März 2009)

du hast auch rote profiles oder?
ich find des echt net schlecht
thx ans rötchen fürs lacken^^


----------



## Joppes (18. März 2009)

Sooo ich hab mein Rad erstma wieder zusammen, kommen aber noch Änderungen und auch bessere Bilder!
Partliste:
Frame: Eastern Grim Reaper Frame 20,5" purple
Bars: wird kommen Flybikes Tierra 7,75" black (im Moment ist es United)
Stem: Shadow Attack Stem black
Forks: Shadow Creeper 035 10mm black 
Headset: Salt internal black
Grips: Volume LA Grips black
Bar Ends: Volume ends PVC black 

Seating: 
Seat: Odyssey Senoir Seat black
Seatpost: 1664-BMX black/green

(kommt noch dran)Breaking:
Break: Odyssey EVO 2 black
Lever: Éclat swift lever black
Cable: Animal illegal black


Cranks: WeThePeople Royal cranks 165mm black 
Sprocket: Fit Logo 36t black
Chain: KMC Kool Chain K710 silver
Pedals: Wellgo A-58 Magnesium black
Bottom Bracket: Samox spanish bb silver

Front Wheel:
Rim:  Salt 36° black
Spokes: Salt Spokes Stainless black
Hub: Salt low 36t,10mm axle black
Nuts: Shadow Alloy Nuts 10mm electric lime
Tire: Demolition Baja 2,1" black

Back Wheel:
Rim:  Salt 48° black/chrome 
Spokes: Salt Spokes Stainless black
Hub: Salt low 48t,14mm axle with 13T freewheel black
Nuts: Shadow Alloy Nuts 14mm electric lime
Tire: Demolition Baja 2,1" black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (18. März 2009)

I liek. many. <3


----------



## Weltmeister (18. März 2009)

My Ride is -> 
mal ne neue farbcombo denk ich.


----------



## lennarth (18. März 2009)

joppes' gerät ist nicht wie alle anderen und gefällt mir.
weltmeister hat auch ein schickes rad!


----------



## Stirni (18. März 2009)

Weltmeister schrieb:


> My Ride is ->
> mal ne neue farbcombo denk ich.



du kleiner jeck schreibst auch mal wieder ? 

joppes rad ist toll.




dieser beitrag entstand unter einfluss von physischer gewalt


----------



## Weltmeister (18. März 2009)

boah stirni xD schieb ma lieber dein allerwertesten nach ala colonia.

danke <3 pussi 

danke für commis (sind im fotoalbum gern gesehn  )


----------



## Stirni (18. März 2009)

wir müssen mal wieder fahren gehen.wie du siehst is mein moppet ja startbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltmeister (18. März 2009)

ich war heut un gestern

jaja alle räder hier sind toll ;D


----------



## gmozi (19. März 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> wir müssen mal wieder fahren gehen.wie du siehst is mein moppet ja startbereit.



Genau .. fahrt mal wieder nach Essen


----------



## Stirni (19. März 2009)

wäre ne alternative  da war ich schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## Weltmeister (19. März 2009)

wann wie wo?

ahja alle räder sowieso toll


----------



## paule_p2 (19. März 2009)

HTKS Bikecheck, Konformität ist das neue Mattschwarz.





für Detailfotos das Foto anklicken.


----------



## lightmetal (19. März 2009)

Lecker!


----------



## Stirni (19. März 2009)

sehr schön!

@paule:
wieso wieder normale gabel ?

die weißen seitenwände sind irgendwie gut aber irgendwie auch nich  weiß nich


----------



## nicusy (19. März 2009)

wie schon gesagt sehr geil.... ich bin in die reifen verknallt!
director muss wieder her!


----------



## qam (19. März 2009)

2 Worte: Sau geil.


----------



## iManu (19. März 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Lecker!


  word!

@paule, bitte um info's zum rot/schwarz karriertem hemd, welches der typ der dein bike hält trägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (19. März 2009)

Die Director hat gerne mal meine Zehen beim Footjamwhip verschluckt und da ich die Pitchfork noch daheim rumliegen hatte, hab ich sie mal wieder dran gebaut und momentan taugt sie mir.

Der Typ bin wohl ich und das Hemd hab ich vor nem Jahr oder so beim H&M gekauft.


----------



## gmozi (20. März 2009)

Details gibts hier nicht


----------



## lennarth (20. März 2009)

wunderbar sieht das aus,aber das cirrus topbolt ist ein fieser sack,tut deinen knien weh.rad gefällt mir!und die räder die paule gepostet hat auch,der tierra gefällt mir.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. März 2009)

Ich vermisse meinen Vorbau!


----------



## gmozi (20. März 2009)

Der ist ja auch an dem Eastern Fötus von meiner Freundin


----------



## der Digge (20. März 2009)

gefällt


----------



## holmar (20. März 2009)

das ist ja nicht mal n schwarzes emo rad!


----------



## Stirni (20. März 2009)

AAAA Markus endlich mal alles neu!wieviel bringt das gute Stück auf die Waage ?? SEHR GEIL!


----------



## gmozi (20. März 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> das ist ja nicht mal n schwarzes emo rad!



Mag vielleicht am fortgeschrittenen Alter des Fahrers liegen. ;-)

@ Stirni 

angepeilt sind so ca. 9,6kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (20. März 2009)

Ubersexy! Ich will es, hier und jetzt.


----------



## lennarth (20. März 2009)

sattel,lenker,so bleibts erstmal


----------



## heup (20. März 2009)

ich mags!


----------



## Animalbmx98 (21. März 2009)

mmmhhh


----------



## Animalbmx98 (21. März 2009)

....


----------



## lennarth (21. März 2009)

mein editbutton ist im urlaub anscheinend.ich seh da oben jetzt selber kein bild mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (21. März 2009)

da war gestern schon keins


----------



## nicusy (21. März 2009)

mir taugts sehr!
schwarze felgen wären noch tight
was das für ein rahmen?


----------



## Stirni (21. März 2009)

flybikes tierra


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (21. März 2009)




----------



## bugfreak (21. März 2009)

Heute grad fertig geworden obwohl das Design nicht grad "Up to Date" ist
Dragonfly DFX für nen fuffi mit Laufrädern, Vorbau, U-Brake, Lenker und Kettenblatt gekauft.
Den Rest aus Angebotteilen zusammengeschustert.
Irgendwas um die 150 hat es insgesamt gekostet.
In erinnerungen an alte Zeiten und zum gemütlichen Rumhopsen mit den Kumpels reicht das.


----------



## lightmetal (21. März 2009)

Krass das erinnert mich an meine Anfänge...


----------



## holmar (21. März 2009)

um gottes willen, da passt ja überhaupt nichts zum trend!!!!


----------



## lightmetal (21. März 2009)

Doch die Gabel ist Raw. Das ist Trend genug. Zumindest hat er Spass und fährt BMX.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (21. März 2009)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


>



Partlist?  Top rad! Gefällt mir sehr .


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (22. März 2009)

Rahmen: CNTRL Ghettobird 20.666 Prototype
Gabel: MacNeil Blazer Fork
Lenker: Kink Lynx Bar
Steuersatz: Sputnic
Griffe/Barend: Federal Thick/Colony
Vorbau: Mutant Bikes Sin
Bremse: Diatech Ombre, Colony Hebel, WTP Kabel, Baradine Klötze
Kurbel: MacNeil Conjoined
Kettenblatt: Superstar Pimp
Pedalen: Odyssey PVC
Kette: KMC Light Nano
Naben: Profile Race Hub mit Alu Muttern hinten
Felgen: Alianation Deviant vorne, Primo 7005 hinten
Reifen: Fit FAF 2.25 und 1.9
Sattel: Shadow
Stütze: Animal Wedgepost

Gewicht.. keine Ahnung ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (22. März 2009)

das rote is hammer sexy
nur die ventilkappen nicht


----------



## Stirni (22. März 2009)

ist das 25:9 ?


----------



## L_AIR (22. März 2009)

ich auch:


----------



## Ex-BMXer (22. März 2009)

L_AIR schrieb:


> ich auch:



Sieht schick aus, was ist das für ein Rahmen? Und schonmal an Lenker kürzen gedacht? Sieht ein bisschen breit aus.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (22. März 2009)

Lenker kürzen? Dir brennt doch der Helm


----------



## qam (22. März 2009)

Ich find die Bikes top!


----------



## L_AIR (22. März 2009)

@ex-bmxer ist ein stolen e-train und lenker ist nur 26.5"breit


----------



## _coco_ (23. März 2009)

rad gfällt


----------



## King Jens one (23. März 2009)

kleines Gabel, Lenker, Kettenblatt und Kettenupdate naja und meine Wenigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (23. März 2009)

ReKiB_Soloú schrieb:


>



Schönes Rad


----------



## RISE (23. März 2009)

King Jens one schrieb:


> kleines Gabel, Lenker, Kettenblatt und Kettenupdate naja und meine Wenigkeit



The user you're trying to view has set all their photos to private.


----------



## King Jens one (24. März 2009)

ohh... ja irgendwie ist alles komisch die nächsten Tage kommt ein neues Foto versprochen


----------



## Ex-BMXer (24. März 2009)

L_AIR schrieb:


> @ex-bmxer ist ein stolen e-train und lenker ist nur 26.5"breit



Ah okay, schön auch mal ein Stolen (hatte in meiner BMXer Zeit auch eins) zu sehen. Stimmt, jetzt sehe ich erst wie schmal der eigentlich ist.


----------



## man1x (26. März 2009)

Augenkrebs hin oder her: Projekt Frühling Teil 1 Griffe + Interlock





Teil 2 dann iwann in den nächsten Wochen


----------



## XenoX (26. März 2009)

musst du jedem deine wäsche zeigen?
ansonsten cool! was das für nen sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (26. März 2009)

XenoX schrieb:


> musst du jedem deine wäsche zeigen?
> ansonsten cool! was das für nen sattel?



ich würde sagen Macneil, Rad sieht geil aus


----------



## RISE (26. März 2009)

Geht ab. Weiß jemand, ob man bedenkenlos die Kette lackieren kann oder ob das dann verklebt oder sowas?


----------



## bikeron (26. März 2009)

ich würde denken dass wenn lack in diese Gleitlager von den kettengliedern kommt dass es dann knackt und so


----------



## Daniel_D (26. März 2009)

Die farbigen Ketten sind ja nano coated. Deswegen halten sie auch. Genauso wie schwarze Ketten, nur eben farbig. Bei einer schwarzen Kette geht ja auch nie die Farbe ab. Eine normal lackierte Kette funktioniert nicht. Du lackierst ja die Glieder mit und dort wird dann die Farbe immer weiter abgeschliffen. 

Kauf dir einfach eine nano coated premium. Die Premium Chain ist leicht, extrem stabil und sieht gut aus.


----------



## Hertener (26. März 2009)

zu dem Rad: gefällt 

zu der Unterschrift: da fehlt ein z 

zu der Kette: Würde ich nicht machen. 
a) Erst Kette entfetten, damit der Lack hält.
b) Beim Sprühen verteilt sich der Lack vermutlich nicht nur auf der Oberfläche.
c) Der aufgesprühte Lack wird vermutlich nicht die selbe Härte erreichen, wie bei den Fertigprodukten, was zu einem erhöhten Abrieb führen dürfte.
d) Anschließend Kette wieder fetten, damit die abgeriebene Farbe gebunden und abgeführt werden kann.
e) Das Wartungsintervall dürfte sich somit erhöhen. Ob's dann noch schön aussieht?


----------



## RISE (26. März 2009)

Och nö, dann lieber silber.


----------



## bcde475 (30. März 2009)

Very good Posts


----------



## Nellistik (1. April 2009)




----------



## heup (1. April 2009)

kb,gabel und lenker vom wtp phönix08?

ganz nett


----------



## dermaxx91 (1. April 2009)

geile farbkombo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iManu (3. April 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Geht ab. Weiß jemand, ob man bedenkenlos die Kette lackieren kann oder ob das dann verklebt oder sowas?



ich hab meine kette einfach gelackt und dann geölt, geht recht gut, obwohls nicht so super hält und an stoßkanten gerne abplatzt


----------



## Nellistik (3. April 2009)

nee, des is ein miller v2 von 07 denk ich  

... danke!!


----------



## RISE (3. April 2009)

Schönes WTP. Die Farbkombi ist auch mal anderes und sehr gelungen.


----------



## Stirni (7. April 2009)

NEU:











Partlist:
Frame: S&M LTF 21" TT black 
Bars: S&M Pro Race bar 8" black
Stem: S&M redneck XLT black (hollow ti-bolts)
Forks: Odyssey pro race fork CS2 black 10mm
Headset: FSA IMPACT
Grips: WeThePeople Rhombus
Bar Ends: Fit black

Brake: odyssey evo 2 black
Brake Lever: Odyssey mono lever small black
Brake Cable: animal black
Brake Pads: kool stop

Seating:
Seat: s&m thin seat black
Seat Post: fit dl black
Seat Post Clamp: federal slim clamp black

Cranks: Profile race crank with ti axle
Sprocket: Profile imperial 23t blue
Chain: shadow interlock 2 black
Pedals: Odyssey trailmix blue blood 
Bottom Bracket: profile mid bb

Front Wheel:
Rim: gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutiny double butted black
Hub: profile mini race with ti bolts
Tire: Intense micro knobby 2,125

Back Wheel:
Rim: gsport 36° black
Spokes: mutinys double butted black
Hub: profile mini race with ti bolts and 8T CrMo driver
Tire: Intense micro knobby 2,125


----------



## lennarth (7. April 2009)

sieht besser aus,als ich erwartete.und schicke umgebung


----------



## Stirni (7. April 2009)

danke


----------



## holmar (7. April 2009)

sind wirklich schöne akzente geworden


----------



## Hertener (7. April 2009)

Der Sommer kann kommen...


----------



## qam (7. April 2009)

Beide Bikes megergeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (7. April 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Der Sommer kann kommen...



is das dieser fly lenker? schaut gar nich übel aus


----------



## RISE (7. April 2009)

@ Stirni:

10/10. Super Rad.


----------



## Stirni (7. April 2009)

danke an alle!


----------



## Hertener (7. April 2009)

@Trailst4R: Jepp, das ist dieser.


----------



## keepdirtclean (7. April 2009)

beide bikes sehr nice!


----------



## Benh00re (10. April 2009)

odenbikes 42stem
odenbikes medskox sprocket
endlich angekommen ... bald kommt die wtp qlite hinten, profile schon verkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (10. April 2009)

absolut göttlich!


----------



## Trailst4R (11. April 2009)

ziemlich gutes rad eigentlich, aber den hodenbikes stuff find ich irgendwie gar nich so toll.


----------



## Stirni (11. April 2009)

wieso tausch von profile zu kuh-lite ?

top rad


----------



## gmozi (11. April 2009)

Na warum denn nicht? Für ne Profile gibts ne Kuh-Lite + mindestens einen Kasten Bier  Lohnt also auf jeden Fall


----------



## Hertener (11. April 2009)

Prima Argument - gefällt mir!


----------



## Bampedi (11. April 2009)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> ziemlich gutes rad eigentlich, aber den hodenbikes stuff find ich irgendwie gar nich so toll.



da sagts ma endlich einer.

ich find die dinger(vorallem vorbau) versauens bissel, auch wenn sie es besonders machen sollen...

ansonsten krasse mopete.


----------



## Benh00re (12. April 2009)

ja ich hab den vorbau auch etwas schräg angeschaut, als ich das paket geöffnet hatte ... hatte mir erhofft er wäre ein bisschen "dicker" und insgesamt wohlgeformter ... aber was solls, bin billig rangekommen an das zeug, das kettenblatt sieht aus wie ein odsy vermont und ja...die parts bleiben erstmal! die profile verkauf ich ... bzw. VERSUCHE ICH WIEDER ZU VERKAUFEN, weil ich driverlager ersetzen musste und sperrklinken, alles wieder heil, aber reparatur war sooo teuer ... scheiss profile, kaum geht was kaputt ... zahlt man den halben preis für die nabe für son firlefanz! deswegen, bevor nochmal was kaputtgehen sollte ... verkaufe ich sie lieber, sie läuft perfekt, wie am ersten tag ... aber naja ... ich wollt bald mal wieder grinden und wenn da dann ... naja wer interesse hat soll mich kontaktieren!


----------



## RISE (12. April 2009)

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

WTP > Profile


----------



## heup (12. April 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/325938

neue reifen,schlauch,luft und griffe


----------



## nicusy (13. April 2009)

hast ja immer derbe veränderungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (13. April 2009)

Vor allem LUFT 
Ich mach nun auch jedes Mal nen Bikecheck wenn ich an der Tanke war 
Aber ich könnte überhaupt mal einen hier machen


----------



## heup (13. April 2009)

nicusy schrieb:


> hast ja immer derbe veränderungen




aber immerhin welche...


----------



## Hertener (13. April 2009)

Mama auf Kleber ab. 

Vor allem der Animal macht alles kaputt.


----------



## RISE (13. April 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Vor allem der Animal macht alles kaputt.



Das ist Musik in meinen Ohren!


----------



## .nOx (13. April 2009)

und mach mal kurbel und lenker schwarz


----------



## XenoX (13. April 2009)

seh da kein unterschied, mach mal vorher nachher xD


----------



## holmar (13. April 2009)

denk dir die luft weg


----------



## qam (13. April 2009)

XenoX schrieb:


> seh da kein unterschied


.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (13. April 2009)

Machma das blaue weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (13. April 2009)

machmal luft weg


----------



## heup (13. April 2009)

dannn hab ich ja nen platten...

kurbel wird vielleicht schwarz lenker bleibt weiß

sticker ist schon ab...


----------



## lightmetal (14. April 2009)

Na dann mach Foto.


----------



## heup (14. April 2009)

bitteschön
wollt den sowieso mal abmachen...


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/327945


----------



## Lizard.King (14. April 2009)

alta du bist so eine krasse pfeife


----------



## Prunni (15. April 2009)

Neuen Vorbau und neuen Lenker. Der Anchor hat glatt 4 Wochen gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (15. April 2009)

Und das Langloch vorne verrät mir, dass es nun der Deceptikon geworden ist?


----------



## .nOx (15. April 2009)

könnte auch primo sein oder?


----------



## Stirni (15. April 2009)

deceptikon dürfte stimmen


----------



## qam (16. April 2009)

Dirt ist schon klar, dass dein Rad an der Wand hängt?
Sieht gut aus!


----------



## XenoX (16. April 2009)

Coole Idee mit'n an die Wand hängen! Würde bei mir aber leider nicht funktionieren!
Wie hast du das befestigt?


----------



## gmozi (16. April 2009)

XenoX schrieb:


> Coole Idee mit'n an die Wand hängen! Würde bei mir aber leider nicht funktionieren!
> Wie hast du das befestigt?



Bei uns hängt auch immer ein Rad an der Wand (im Arbeitszimmer), und (m)eins steht in der Regel im Wohnzimmer rum.  Im Keller ist einfach kein Platz, da tummeln sich diverse SSPer und spielen fangen mit dem GazelleTandem und nem Billigfully


----------



## Prunni (16. April 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Und das Langloch vorne verrät mir, dass es nun der Deceptikon geworden ist?



Recht hast du.

Damit ist das Radel festgemacht.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (16. April 2009)

Parts:
-United40HT Rahmen
-Superstar SweetSweepsBar
-Flybikes Potencia Vorbau
-Colony MPV2 Gabel
-Proper Vr (rot)
-Proper Hr (rot)
-Federall Seat+Seatpost
-Premium Spline Crank
-Kink Kettenblatt
-Standard Kette
-Ody. TwistedPedals


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. April 2009)

Und drei lustige Mega-Pixel in den LaufrÃ¤dern 


Nein, schÃ¶nes Radl.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (16. April 2009)

ja man 
aber kb das neu hochzuladen außerdem reicht das do =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (20. April 2009)

http://tbceog.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pDZQ6y3ME-hmZn941Zhi1m8Klqf6Pkf0ptSzg6J2D940_E-NrmgjWaHOehUThFzbNfBkoM0EdS76KynUmq9KohCW0sSRJxzKc/IMG_0016.JPG


----------



## heup (20. April 2009)

schaut nett aus...


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (20. April 2009)

Scheint sehr geil zu sein!
Aber mach mal nen vernünftiges Bild draußen und poste ne Partlist.


----------



## qam (20. April 2009)

Sieht gut aus. Hat ja auch, wenn das Kettenblatt lila ist, die gleiche Farbkombo wie meins.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (20. April 2009)

ja ist lila ^^ könnt ihr euch nicht mehr an das bik erinnern?


----------



## Lapin Kulta (20. April 2009)

es hatte mal weisse mäntel und  orangenes "vorsicht glas" klebeband auf dem rahmen


----------



## qam (20. April 2009)

Die Farbkombo ist schon einfach ziemlich tight! Ich sollte meinen Rahmen, Gabel und Kurbel mal lackieren damit das wieder schön und nicht so total "abgenutzt" aussieht. Ein bisschen Abnutzung ist ja ok und auch irgendwie schön aber zuviel... 

Edit:
Ich erinnere mich und es sah da grauenvoll aus.. 
In diesem Beige war es aber sehr geil!


----------



## Phil.Phamous (21. April 2009)

Farbkombo gefällt mir auch =) Nur würd rahmen evtl schwarz machen


----------



## Phil.Phamous (21. April 2009)

Mein Millar Lite

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/334335


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerous.dan1 (21. April 2009)

mein subrosa. jetz bei 9.55kg







(klickbar)


----------



## keepdirtclean (22. April 2009)

sehr geil, hab ich dir aber schon oft genug gesagt


----------



## RISE (22. April 2009)

Schönes Rad.


----------



## Benh00re (22. April 2009)

fettes mopeeed


----------



## qam (22. April 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


>



Stirni, dein Mobil macht mich immer noch ganz wuschig! Ist einfach nur geil. Nur mal so aus reiner Neugierde... darf man fragen, wie viel es wiegt?

PS: Das von dangerous.dan1 ist natürlich auch ganz nett.


----------



## lennarth (22. April 2009)

'Gewicht weiß ich nicht. Alle teile einzeln gewogen und zusammengerechnet ergeben 9,7.'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (22. April 2009)

gewicht ist mir ein rätsel.
alles einzeln 9,7
bei uns auffer personenwaage 10,5
bei meinem onkel 10,1



aber danke fürs kompliment unzo


----------



## qam (22. April 2009)

Das ergibt keinerlei Sinn, also gehen wir von 9,7 aus!
Geil!


----------



## RISE (22. April 2009)

Nein. 10,5. Da sind mit Sicherheit 800g Fett mit verbaut.


----------



## Stirni (22. April 2009)

meinst du die waage misst den fettgehalt des rades.an mir is keins dran.


----------



## RISE (22. April 2009)

Naja, wenn die Teile einzeln 9,7kg ergeben und es ansonsten 800g mehr wiegt, hast du wahrscheinlich 800g Fett auf die Kurbelachse gemacht. Zumindest scheint es mit dem Gewicht gerade noch fahrbar zu sein.


----------



## Bampedi (22. April 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Zumindest scheint es mit dem Gewicht gerade noch fahrbar zu sein.



das halte ich für ein gerücht!


----------



## RISE (22. April 2009)

Für Evil wärs jedenfalls schon zu schwer. Aber schön ist es, da machen die 800g Fett nun auch nichts aus.


----------



## heup (22. April 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Aber schön ist es


 doppelt unterstrichen...


----------



## Hertener (22. April 2009)

Apropos Evil: Wer zu leicht baut, löst sich dann irgendwann in Luft auf.


----------



## lightmetal (22. April 2009)

Du hast die Luft in den Reifen nicht berechnet und bist mir noch eine Nachricht schuldig. Jugend von heute ey...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerous.dan1 (22. April 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Schönes Rad.



thx @ all 
das mit der luft/fett will ich jetz nich noch kommentieren xD aaah zu spät xD


----------



## Christiaan (23. April 2009)




----------



## Stirni (23. April 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Du hast die Luft in den Reifen nicht berechnet und bist mir noch eine Nachricht schuldig. Jugend von heute ey...



mit der nachricht bin ich gemeint oder?hatte dir die 9,7 per PM bestätigt....aber schon länger her!in einem gewissen anderen forum,da wo milch&honig fließen...


absolut geiles yeti


----------



## Trailst4R (23. April 2009)

das yeti is wahnsinn


----------



## Bampedi (23. April 2009)

satteltechnisch geht da noch was!

ibeam <3

und die laufräder könnt man schwarz machen..


----------



## Raw-n-dirty (23. April 2009)

Hallöchen 

hab hier mal mein nettes gefährt bereit gestellt...
die fakten:

rahmen: Sunn  der Dallas aus der Blood series
Gabel: Felt
Vorbau: felt driop ten
lenker: Felt o² bar
Steuersatz: SUNN
Kurbel: FSA NAsty Boy
Pedale: S&M  101  one-O-one
kette: cool chain
Sattel: Wethepeople slim seat
sattelstütze: felt
sattelstützen klemmring : Odissey
griffe: Odissey Adam Banton 
kettenblatt: WeThePeople Barcelona 36
Ritzel: KHE 13
laufräder: Hi. 48 loch alex rim highwall vo. alex rim 48 spreichen beide SB lager
pegs: Stahlrohr ^^


----------



## street (23. April 2009)

und hier mal mein rad


----------



## Son (25. April 2009)




----------



## RISE (25. April 2009)

Der Mutiny Lifted ist ja weg?! Trotzdem schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (25. April 2009)

jo, hatte ich gegen den coalition + nen zwanni getauscht


----------



## heup (25. April 2009)

iwie mag ich's....


----------



## L_AIR (25. April 2009)

"Uniwie" find ich es gut, was ist das für ein Hinterreifen?


----------



## Son (25. April 2009)

khe mac1.5


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (25. April 2009)

Jopp.


----------



## RISE (26. April 2009)

Geht ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (26. April 2009)

auf jeden!
aber lenker bissken zurück ^^


----------



## lennarth (26. April 2009)

wuah geile karre !


----------



## paule_p2 (26. April 2009)

gute rahmenwahl.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (26. April 2009)

Lenker ist garnicht soo weit vorne, dass sieht nur wegen dem Lenker so aus 
Aber mir fällt das jetzt auch auf 
@paule: Ja, fährt sich top  (Ist aber nen Cooper, falls du denkst es wäre nen NewDeal)


----------



## -RMX- (26. April 2009)

der rahmen ist so geil! alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (26. April 2009)

bin am überlegen den mattschwarzen flybikes tierra zu fahren den ich im keller hab.
hab ja jetzt den grauen united 40 HT dran.
ich guck ma wa sich an lagern da hab und baus zusammen dann gibts ma n bild =)


----------



## paule_p2 (26. April 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> @paule: Ja, fährt sich top  (Ist aber nen Cooper, falls du denkst es wäre nen NewDeal)



Ich hab schon erkannt das es nen cooper ist, welche oberrohrlänge hat deiner?


----------



## lennarth (26. April 2009)

Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> bin am überlegen den mattschwarzen flybikes tierra zu fahren den ich im keller hab.
> hab ja jetzt den grauen united 40 HT dran.
> ich guck ma wa sich an lagern da hab und baus zusammen dann gibts ma n bild =)


TU ES,der ist geil!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (26. April 2009)

im ernst? 
ich weißes ja noch nich^^ aber wenner sich besser fährt ists ja gut =)


----------



## lennarth (26. April 2009)

ich hab ihn und das ist ein traumding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (26. April 2009)

jah ich hab den bekommen weilich meinen alten gebrochenen diabolo3 einegschickt hab 
und einen monat später hatte ich dann den tierra vor meiner hastüre stehen 
wollte den erst verkaufen aber ich glaub es war gut es nich zu machen^^


----------



## specip2 (27. April 2009)

profile vr is neu
es kommen noch neue Speichen ,Hr nabe, Felgen und Kette


----------



## _coco_ (27. April 2009)

geiles fahrrad


----------



## RISE (27. April 2009)

Wirklich alles top, aber der Sattel wirkt (zumindest auf dem Bild) etwas unterdimensioniert.


----------



## lightmetal (2. Mai 2009)

Bin wieder über der 9kg Marke und bereue diese Entscheidung nicht. Haltbare Reifen und schönste Kurbel der Welt.  (Vorsicht Subjektivität...)


----------



## Stirni (2. Mai 2009)

mein rad bei s&m auf der seite <3
leichtmetalls rad wie immer top


----------



## XenoX (2. Mai 2009)

@lightmetal gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## holmar (2. Mai 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> mein rad bei s&m auf der seite <3



völlig zurecht finde ich


----------



## Mr. Knoxville (3. Mai 2009)

lightmetal, ein geiles Rad haste da.
Find den unknown revolution ja ganz geil, 
aber ich hätte irgendwie Angst das ich den kaputt mach.

Bild von meinem Rad werd ich auch mal machen, wenns lackiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (3. Mai 2009)

Greifswald? Mr. Knoxville? Rahmen kaputt machen? Kennen wir uns irgendwie?


----------



## Mr. Knoxville (3. Mai 2009)

Ne ich glaub nich, aber wenn du n Date suchst, sag bescheid.
Ich bin auch ganz lieb und zärtlich.
Und ich dachte immer hier gibts einfach keine anderen bmxer...


----------



## qam (3. Mai 2009)

Wenn du BMX suchst biste hier im falschen Forum! defübrü... denüfü... defünütüv!


----------



## Stirni (3. Mai 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> völlig zurecht finde ich



danke


----------



## lennarth (3. Mai 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Wenn du BMX suchst biste hier im falschen Forum! defübrü... denüfü... defünütüv!


----------



## oO?!aha?! (3. Mai 2009)

dädädädädääfffünitiv nääin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (3. Mai 2009)

Schnaschnaschnaschnaschnauze jetzt.


----------



## qam (3. Mai 2009)

Ok.
Dann sag ich mal, dass mir quasi so ziemlich jedes der drei kleine Räderlein auf dieser Seite hier sehr sehr gut gefällt!


----------



## Trailst4R (3. Mai 2009)

könnte mal wieder n neuen anstrich gebrauchen aber naja...
sonst hab ich noch n 8er im vorderrad zu bieten und neue reifen.


----------



## Hertener (3. Mai 2009)

Die Sanyo sind ok. Als Ladestation bevorzuge ich allerdings 'nen AT3.


----------



## hardtail rider (4. Mai 2009)

genial, kann man nich anderst sagen


----------



## lightmetal (4. Mai 2009)

Passt du noch ein Schmutzkorn zwischen Gabel und Reifen?


----------



## Stirni (4. Mai 2009)

geil


----------



## man1x (4. Mai 2009)

@Trailstar: Was fürn Sattel ist das? Odyssey?


Neu lackiert:




Die blauen Griffe hatten sehr geilen Grip, sind aber schon zumindest rechts komplett gerissen.
Jemand n Tipp für weiche Griffe die lange halten?


----------



## specip2 (4. Mai 2009)

Weiche griffe halten nie arg lang, probiers mal mit den edwins


----------



## .nOx (4. Mai 2009)

die animal sind ja auch recht weiß, probier mal die longneck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (4. Mai 2009)

jo longneck hab ich au grad. sind jeden tag weicher!
die animal edwins sind auch schön weich...halten aber nicht sehr lange
kann die odi longnecks empfehlen.

zum bike:


----------



## Fahrradjunge (4. Mai 2009)

man1x schrieb:


> @Trailstar: Was fürn Sattel ist das? Odyssey?
> 
> 
> Neu lackiert:
> ...



altaaaaah braune felgen -.-''
ich will auch welche haben =(

rad is top


----------



## XenoX (4. Mai 2009)

Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> altaaaaah braune felgen -.-''
> ich will auch welche haben =(
> 
> rad is top



jo sieht top aus


----------



## RISE (4. Mai 2009)

Zu den Griffen:

Longnecks sind gut und halten ewig. Die Fly Ruben sind auch gut, aber nicht so haltbar. Werden wohl meine nächsten.


----------



## qam (4. Mai 2009)

Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> altaaaaah braune felgen -.-''
> ich will auch welche haben =(
> 
> rad is top



Genau das dachte ich mir auch, Fahrradjunge. 
Sowohl das mit den Felgen, als auch, dass das Rad top ist!


----------



## Hedonist (5. Mai 2009)

runderneuert..


----------



## Stirni (5. Mai 2009)

wow echt schön!


----------



## heup (5. Mai 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> wow echt schön!



kommt hin!


----------



## RISE (5. Mai 2009)

Passt. Braue Rahmen sind sowieso schön. Nur der Lenker sieht unheimlich klein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (5. Mai 2009)

..8"x580mm. perfetto


----------



## RISE (5. Mai 2009)

Dann liegts an der Persepktive. Ich hätte so auf 7" und ganz schmal getippt.


----------



## Mr. Knoxville (5. Mai 2009)

Hab gestern Lenker, Gabel und Kurbel lackiert.
Den Rahmen werd ich noch abbeizen und wenn ich genug Geld hab, 
kommt ein neues Vorderrad rein und vielleicht ein neuer Sattel.
Sieht im Moment nur noch bisschen langweilig aus...


----------



## Trailst4R (5. Mai 2009)

das braune vom hedonist ist super!


----------



## qam (5. Mai 2009)

Also mir gefällt es irgendwie gut! Die Farbe ist schön.
Und auch das braune Bike von Hedonist ist hübsch.


----------



## DualSlalom1234 (5. Mai 2009)

Neues Vr + Sattel und sattelstütze

Rahmen: Superstar parkinson
Gabel: United
Lenker: WtP Helium Magnum
Vorbau: WtP
Kurbel: Primo Hollowbite
Pedale: Demolition MG/SB
Sattel: Mac Neil
Sattelstütze: MacNeil 330
VR:Sun Rhino Lite, KHE Hure
HR: Odyssey Hazard Lite, MacNeil

bald folgen noch neue Pedale und eine neue Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (5. Mai 2009)

Ein Bild wäre halt noch geil. 

Edith: Da ist es ja, gefällt mir auch


----------



## Fahrradjunge (5. Mai 2009)

meine neue "waffe"

die pixel gehn leider nich weg ...tut mir leid^^
hab also jetz meinen united 40HT gegen einen fly-tierra getauscht und die gabel schwarz lackiert und den WTP Mad MAx drangebaut.
gefällts besser?
ich hoffe es fährt sich sehr gut weil probefahrt ging heut nich wegen scheiß wetter -.-'''''


----------



## Fahrradjunge (5. Mai 2009)

seitenansicht. 
und meien geilen kuscheltiere.


----------



## qam (5. Mai 2009)

Sieht gut aus, welche Oberrohlänge hast du, wenn ich fragen darf?
Und wie fährt sich ein Rahmen mit so kurzen Kettenstreben?
Und Kuscheltiere sind best!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (5. Mai 2009)

20.6"

also ich hab kein plan wie sich da steil fährt...wie gesagt habs heute zusammengebaut aber fahren geht bei dem wetter leider nicht 
ich schrieb dir aber sobald ich mehr weiß =)


----------



## qam (5. Mai 2009)

Ok, danke, dachte du hättest ihn zumindest mal irgendwann gefahren... ^^


----------



## Fahrradjunge (5. Mai 2009)

ich habe drauf gesessen und bin im keller hin und her gefahren...aber ich kann nur sagen das der rahmen sehr tief ist und in kombination mit dem lenker vill. etwas brutal..aber das werde ich ja noch herausfinden


----------



## oO?!aha?! (5. Mai 2009)

Sieht sehr sehr nice aus!
Mein Eastern Wonder Years Bar kommt morgen  *freu* 
Dann stell ich auch maln Foto rein...


----------



## Fahrradjunge (5. Mai 2009)

cool eastern...
also ich weiß nich bei eastern fällt immer alles auseinander ..also habich schon oft gehört...kollege is auch der lenker gerissen...aber war sonn komplettrad und vill is der wonder years sowieso besser =)


----------



## lennarth (5. Mai 2009)

die räder sind alle schick.der tierra könnte vielleicht einen gekürzten gabelschaft vertragen,sonst ist der sehr geil.mach dann bitte mal ein gutes bild draußen,wenn das wetter und alles mitspielt.
@qam:die kurzen kettenstreben gefallen mir am rahmen sehr gut,drehungen geht ziemlich gut aber das rad ist trotzdem nicht spielzeugmäßig.dazu ist er noch trendopfergemäß sauflach und leicht.fährt sich wirklich gut,fahr doch mal ne runde mit einem wenn du irgendjemanden kennst oder triffst,der einen hat.kurze kettenstreben sind jedenfalls kein manko,hatte vorher glaub ich 14er kettenstreben und hab es als angenehm empfunden.
edit:hatte an meinem vorigen rahmen 14.3" chainstay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oO?!aha?! (5. Mai 2009)

Fahrradjunge schrieb:


> cool eastern...
> also ich weiß nich bei eastern fällt immer alles auseinander ..also habich schon oft gehört...kollege is auch der lenker gerissen...aber war sonn komplettrad und vill is der wonder years sowieso besser =)



Joa, kp... wollte mein altes Komplettrad wieder auf Vordermann bringen...
Hab geschaut, was es für hohe Lenker gibt und dann mich eben für den 9" Wonder Years entschieden... Ich glaub so riesen Stabilitätsunterschiede wirds da net geben und mir is eigentl. noch nie was gerissen oder gebrochen... Hat mir halt von den geo-Daten gut gefallen xD Wird man sehen ob er taugt, der MadMax war meine erste Wahl, aber der kam mir so "gerade" vor also mit wenig backsweep und ich fand immer, dass sich das unentspannt fährt...


----------



## RISE (5. Mai 2009)

Mad Max for the Win. Ich will ihn nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (6. Mai 2009)

jah ähm...ich hatrte vorher denn sweet sweeps bar von superstar..und hab ihn mal mehr nach vorn gemacht, um zu sehen, wie sich es so gerade fährt. und ich bin besser klargekommen..ich erhoffe mir das es mit dem mad max jetz auch besser klappt


----------



## RISE (6. Mai 2009)

Richte dich aber drauf ein, dass du dann von 100 Leuten gefragt wirst, ob man mit dem Lenker auch noch Barspins schmeißen kann.


----------



## HEIZER (6. Mai 2009)

Hedonist schrieb:


> runderneuert..




Geiles Rad ! Gefällt mir sehr.....


----------



## Fahrradjunge (6. Mai 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Richte dich aber drauf ein, dass du dann von 100 Leuten gefragt wirst, ob man mit dem Lenker auch noch Barspins schmeißen kann.




nö xD
mein alter lenker war fast genauso breit =)
da hat auch keiner gefragt weil cish trotzdem egschafft ahben baspins zumindest zu werfen =)


----------



## _coco_ (6. Mai 2009)

damit keine barspins mehr gehen, muss der lenker schon _seehr_ breit sein


----------



## nicusy (6. Mai 2009)

ich hab nen 20,25er rahmen und nen fit northwest und barspinns gehen top!

sehr schick das tierra!.... nur der gabelschaft


----------



## qam (6. Mai 2009)

@ lenny (Vielleicht gefällt es dir so besser?  ) : Das hört sich ja schonmal gut an, was du da sagst! Testen kann ich leider nicht, da ich kaum BMXer hier kenne und 3, die ich neulich kennengelernt habe, melden sich irgendwie nicht... haben mich wohl wieder vergessen. ^_° Ich dachte auch nicht, dass kurze Kettenstreben ein Manko sind, hatte aber nur Angst, dass es sich vielleicht viel zu kurz anfühlt und man etwas komisch auf seinem Bike steht. Aber die Angst hast du mir ja jetzt genommen, vor allem, da du ja mal 14,3" hattest und dir 13,25" gefallen! Wiedermal vielen Dank und wenn dir "lenny" auch nicht gefällt sag mal wie du denn genannt werden möchtest! 

mfg qam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (6. Mai 2009)

ne ne es ist einfach nur so dass mich mein eigener nickname furchtbar aufregt,weil ich da wohl geistig bisschen verwirrt war.wie du mich nennst is mir wumpe 
drehungen ausm bunnyhop und so sind damit sehr viel einfacher.wie es sich allerdings auf dirt fährt,weiß ich noch nicht.sonst sehr angenehmer rahmen.und der tierra da oben is immernoch schick.


----------



## RISE (6. Mai 2009)

Ich finde kurze Kettenstreben auch wesentlich angenehmer als die alten 14,25er an meinem Macneil. Das war auch gut, aber fuhr sich im Vergleich wie auf Schienen. Kommt halt drauf an: wenn man Laufruhe haben will oder viel Dirt fährt, sind längere Kettenstreben die Überlegung wert. 
Mindestens genauso wichtig finde ich die Tretlagerhöhe. Das 0,3" höhere Trelager an meinem United lässt das Rad lebendiger wirken, im Eastern mit 11,5" BB fühlt es sich so an, als wär man im Rad drin oder ein Teil davon. Letztendlich kann man mit jeder gängigen Kettenstrebenlänge Dirt fahren. Kommt halt wie gesagt drauf an, ob man Laufruhe will oder ein quicklebendiges Rad.

PS: Außerdem muss man sich mal dran erinnern, dass es hier um Differenzen von vielleicht 1", also 2,5cm geht. Auch wenn die Geometrie viel ausmacht, man kann sich trotzdem dran gewöhnen.


----------



## KaterMiekesch (6. Mai 2009)

Rahmen, Kleinteile und Gabel mal neu gelackt
Bremskabel sieht nur aufgrund der Perspektive so lang aus


----------



## qam (6. Mai 2009)

@ lenny und RISE: Das macht garnichts, bin mittlerweile eh viel geiler auf Street als auf Dirt!

@KaterMiekesch: Sehr sehr merkwürdige Farbkombo.. aber irgendwie interessant. Man weiß garnicht wo man hinkucken soll!


----------



## nicusy (6. Mai 2009)

gefällt mir überhaupt nicht!


----------



## heup (6. Mai 2009)

mein geschmac ist es nicht 100%tig...
aber es muss ja eine selber gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaterMiekesch (6. Mai 2009)

Mir sind diese einfarbigen Matten Teile einfach zu langweilig 

Außerdem sehn heutzutage eh alle Räder gleich aus. Also warum keine Farbe in den Sport bringen auch wenns nicht jedem gefällt


----------



## oO?!aha?! (6. Mai 2009)

Der Ansatz mit dem Grün sieht ja schon gut aus, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich alle blauen Teile schwarz lacken + sattelstütze tauschen... dann wärs ne individuelle Farbgebung, aber trotzdem nicht zu unharmonisch...


----------



## Stirni (6. Mai 2009)

das lila passt nicht...sonst wärs geil


----------



## Hertener (6. Mai 2009)

Der Farbübergang am Rahmen gefällt mir. Die Bremse passt auch. Und nun wird's auch schon schwer. Zumindest für mich, der ich bei Farb-Combos doch eher der Typ bin, dem der Griff in die Tonne gelingt. Ich tippe nun mal auf:
- Gabel im gleichen grün wie Lenker und Hinterbau
- Vorbau und Kurbel in weiß
- Sattelstütze schwarz oder grün
- und (last but not least) der Sattel: der hier in Slim


----------



## qam (6. Mai 2009)

Das sähe bestimmt sehr imposant aus! Kann ich mir gut vorstellen!


----------



## Hertener (6. Mai 2009)

Und so könnte es dann aussehen:


----------



## XenoX (6. Mai 2009)

Finde ich immer wieder gut wie schnell einer hier das ganze Fotoshopt


----------



## Döört Rider (7. Mai 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## qam (7. Mai 2009)

Episch geil!


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (7. Mai 2009)

Um nochmal zur Tretlager Höhe zu kommen...
Was bewirkt sie wenn sie niedriger bzw. höher ist?

Und was ist eher für Dirt geeignet, etwas höhere oder niedriger gelegene oder spielt das keine Rolle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (7. Mai 2009)

DörtRider: 10/10. Wasn das für ein Lenker?

@bunnyhopper:

hoch = direkter, lässt sich etwas einfacher drehen, Rad wird kippelig
niedrig = Rad läuft ruhiger, lässt sich etwas schwerer drehen und man hat eher das Gefühl im Rad zu sein


----------



## _coco_ (7. Mai 2009)

dört fahrer, mach mal nen anderen sattel drauf, der reifenheber is ja kein zustand.


----------



## Döört Rider (7. Mai 2009)

@Rise: Mad Max ohne Aufkleber 
@coco: Nein,der Sattel bleibt erst mal, ich sitze sowieso niemals nie nicht!


----------



## heup (7. Mai 2009)

top radel!


----------



## _coco_ (7. Mai 2009)

Döört Rider schrieb:


> @coco: Nein,der Sattel bleibt erst mal, ich sitze sowieso niemals nie nicht!



ick ja och net, aber zum klemmen is deiner ja super


----------



## Döört Rider (7. Mai 2009)

Ich klemme nicht, wofür klemmen wenn's auch so geht


----------



## _coco_ (7. Mai 2009)

prooooooooooofi 

jedem das seine oder wie war dat


----------



## qam (7. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte bitte das deine!


----------



## specip2 (8. Mai 2009)

Döört Rider schrieb:


> @coco: Nein,der Sattel bleibt erst mal, ich sitze sowieso niemals nie nicht!



Du wirst dir an dem Ding aber ordentlich die Waden aufreisen, aber der passt zu dem rad, schön clean und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Döört Rider (8. Mai 2009)

Bin schön öfter etwas unsanft damit in Kontakt gekommen, ohne Schoner & Waden leben noch


----------



## Animalbmx98 (9. Mai 2009)

@Trails4R : schönes teil ...


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (10. Mai 2009)




----------



## _coco_ (10. Mai 2009)

sehr schön stimmig !!


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (10. Mai 2009)

Danke.

Es kmmt für vorne noch ein Superstar Hubguard und für Hinten werde ich mir noch einen Drehen.


----------



## _coco_ (10. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine Moppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (10. Mai 2009)

Die letzten beiden Räder gehn gut ab!


----------



## Stirni (10. Mai 2009)

endlich hadda hinten auch mal ne blaue felge....sehr gut


----------



## Son (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## holmar (11. Mai 2009)

also wenn ich mal auf ahaller höchstem nievau meckern darf, die farbe der pedale find ich n bisschen unpassend. aber selbst so ne arsch geile karre!


----------



## Schaltfreude (11. Mai 2009)

ich bewundere immer diese anal sattelpositionen ^^


----------



## Fahrradjunge (11. Mai 2009)

was hast du denn für eine? DDD
das mega oldschool teil weil du dann real bist? so voll true und so?

fährste überhaupt bmx?


----------



## _coco_ (11. Mai 2009)

:d


----------



## qam (11. Mai 2009)

No offense lieber Fahrradjunge! 
Ich bin hoffentlich auch bald im besitz eines Tierra und mein Bike wird sich im Laufe der Zeit von diesem Weiß-Schwarz-Lila zu Schwarz-Orange wandeln! Also gibts von meinem Bike auch bald mal wieder Bilder \o/ natürlich nur, wenn ich eine Kamera auftreiben kann.

Beim letzten Bike finde ich die Pedale eigentlich garnicht mal so schlecht, soll ja wohl ein Highlight sein, diese Farbe, sieht man an den Nuts und den Ventilkappen die die selbe Farbe haben. Eigentlich ein schönes Bike!

Die beiden Bikes davor gefallen mir sehr gut!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (11. Mai 2009)

jojo 


jah der tierra is echt gut =)
damit fällt mir vieles leichter!
damit steh ich jetzt sogar dreier whips sauberer und whips allgemein =)
is jah ohne bremse immer sonne sache


----------



## lennarth (11. Mai 2009)

..weil der so sauuuutief ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (11. Mai 2009)

das stimmt wohl...
abe rich find das hat style und es ist noch nicht so übertrieben wie die neuen khe dinger!!!!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (11. Mai 2009)

und wenn es noch ausschaut wien bmx (und nciht wie ein trailbike) und es sich so viiiel besser fährt ist es ja nur ein fortschritt ! finde ich.


----------



## qam (11. Mai 2009)

Ist das denn jetzt mit kürzeren Kettenstreben etc. wirklich so ein gigantisch spürbarer Unterschied?
Vielleicht gelingen mir 180°s dann ja mal...


----------



## Fahrradjunge (11. Mai 2009)

lol 

für mich is das mehr als nur gigantisch..beim tierra musste dich minimal anch hinten lehnen da biste schon im manual xD
drehungen gehen fast wie von selbst (steh fast 540 disaster =) ) ich kann das nur empfehlen..habe ihn nur leider noch nicht auf dirt testen können..

und sry wegen den ganzen beispielen wills nur daran verdeutlichen -.-'
nich das hier gleich gehate kommt^^


----------



## qam (11. Mai 2009)

ha du bist doch so ein ***** du ******* sch*** ***** 

Ne, wenn man was kann bzw. mit Erfolg daran übt kann man doch auch davon reden! Das freut mich echt zu hören, dass es schon einiges ausmacht, hoffe ich empfinde das auch so!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (11. Mai 2009)

klar ebstimmt =)
und wenn du 180° übst wird dir das so leichter fallen^^
welchen rahmen biste eig vorher gefahren?


----------



## qam (11. Mai 2009)

Das war mir bis zu einem Telefonat vorhin ein Mysterium aufgrund von Gebrauchtkauf. War dasr Bike von einem gewissen Herrn Miki Krteski. Hab dann erfahren, dass es ein Federal Triangle war und nach meinen Messungen müssten es 21" gewesen sein! Also ziemlich lang und nicht so wendig. ^^

Ist die Kettenstreben-Angabe von 13.25 eigentlich slammed? Ich denke mal nicht, sonst würde es dabei stehen, oder?


----------



## Fahrradjunge (11. Mai 2009)

slammed?


----------



## qam (11. Mai 2009)

Das ist das, was ich im Kurze Fragen - Kurze Antworten - Fred gefragt habe.
Also 13.25 wenn das Hinterrad wohl komplett drinnen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (11. Mai 2009)

ahcso okay   man lernt nicht aus^^
das weiß ich nich..ich könnte es natürlich ausmessen! aber erst morgen wenn du drauf bestehst ?


----------



## lennarth (11. Mai 2009)

dieser gewisser miki krteski ist ein ziemlich bekannter.und mitm tierra musst du ingefähr ein bisschen mit der hüfte schwingen und hast nen 180.hab ich so das gefühl bei mir selber.und was mir grad auffällt ist,dass ich die achse sehr weit draußen fahre wegen kettenspannung,dementsprechend garnicht 13.25" chainstay hab effektiv.ich werds beheben.


----------



## qam (11. Mai 2009)

Ich wusste nicht, dass er so wahnsinnig bekannt ist.
Aber ich kenne eh noch nicht besonders viele Namen, ich verfolge das alles nicht so ganz mit was so abgeht. Dann mach mal aber ganz schnell dein Hinterrad weiter rein! 

@ Fahrradjunge, lass das mal mit dem Ausmessen, das passt schon. Seh ich ja eh hoffentlich dieses Wochenende, wenn nicht wohl erst nächste Woche.

Jetzt habt ihr zwei mich so richtig geil auf den Rahmen gemacht, kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## Fahrradjunge (11. Mai 2009)

jaaaah =)))))


----------



## qam (11. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube ich bin heute etwas benebelt. Meine Posts sind ja nur so mit Schreib-, Tipp- und Logik-Fehlern gefüllt.
Wie auch immer, isch geh nu ratzen, wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend und man liest sich. Bis dann.

Ich betone nochmal, hübsche Fahrräder habt ihr da so! Wir wollen ja nicht, dass mein Post fast als Spam durchgeht.. *hust*


----------



## derFisch (11. Mai 2009)

naja, der tierra is schon mehr so tretroller. auf alle fälle gewöhnungsbedürftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (12. Mai 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> also wenn ich mal auf ahaller höchstem nievau meckern darf, die farbe der pedale find ich n bisschen unpassend. aber selbst so ne arsch geile karre!



die pedalen werden demnächst gegen schwarze aus metal gewechselt


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2009)

Was werden es denn für welche? 
Ich liebäugle ja grad mit Plaste, weil das ggü. den JC doch einiges an Gewicht spart.


----------



## man1x (12. Mai 2009)

Mal noch ein kurzer Beitrag zum Thema Tierra.
Wie Schon gesagt Drehungen sind wesentlich einfacher, 3er in beide Richtungen sind zb kein Problem mehr.
Auf Dirt ist er auch fahrbar, man merkt allerdings schon das er kurz und tief ist. Es ist wackelig und etwas unruhig, bei Drehungen mit viel Airtime muss man aufpassen nicht zu überdrehen oder seitwärts zu fliegen. Is mir bei nem 3er lookback passiert und hat meine Handgelenke "vernichtet".


----------



## HEIZER (13. Mai 2009)

Kleines Update mit dem neuem S & M Vorbau


----------



## specip2 (13. Mai 2009)

Yoooo ich mags in mattschwarz, neu sind Profile nabe vorne und Proper hinten, es kommen noch neue felgen (KHE big v und Ody 7ka) ne neue Kette sowie Griffe und Sattel(Fly Fino)


----------



## qam (13. Mai 2009)

@Heizer: Schick, aber das Gold ist irgendwie so einsam!

@specip2: Auch sehr hübsch, sowohl Bike als auch der Teich!


----------



## specip2 (13. Mai 2009)

dankeee , ja den teich musste ich ausgraben  deswegn ist er so schön


----------



## oO?!aha?! (13. Mai 2009)

hm, da werfe ich mal ne kurze Frage in die Runde:
Uk Revolution oder Fly Tierra?!
Was spricht für den einen, was für den anderen oder is einer deutlich überlegener?


----------



## qam (13. Mai 2009)

Vom Vergleichen fällt mir nur auf, dass der Tierra 2,1 kg wiegt und der Revolution 1,6 kg.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (13. Mai 2009)

Fly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (13. Mai 2009)

fly.uk hat festes kabelgedöns und man hört öfter von gebrochenen.und er ist schon seeehr tief.


----------



## HEIZER (13. Mai 2009)

qam schrieb:


> @Heizer: Schick, aber das Gold ist irgendwie so einsam!




Thx , der Rest an eloxiertem kommt nach und nach ...


----------



## oO?!aha?! (13. Mai 2009)

Wem sein Uk is denn gebrochen?
Ansonsten hab ich grad den twenty highland gesehen und gemerkt, dass er von der geo fast identisch zum tierra ist, is jemand mal beide im vergleich gefahren? bzw ist der highland auch schön niedrig? ich hab keine bilder von nem aufgebauten gefunden...

gretz


----------



## lightmetal (13. Mai 2009)

Es sind genug UKs gebrochen. Der Fehler ist aber bekannt und wurde gelöst... jeder defekte Rahmen wird außerdem anstandslos getauscht.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (13. Mai 2009)

was war denn der fehler wennich fragen darf?


----------



## lightmetal (13. Mai 2009)

Beim Schweißen der ersten Marge wurde unter dem Gusset das Unterrohr nicht korrekt an das Steuerrohr gefügt. Das alles war ein wenig ein Problem der mangelnden Qualitätsicherung durch den ehemaligen Manager.



> darren no longer works for them(its not rider run company its owned by avocet)
> too many breakages/poor quality control etc...
> 
> To clarify, UK Bike Co is financed and owned by Avocet (i.e. Coyote, etc). So Darren doesn't own the company.
> ...


----------



## RISE (13. Mai 2009)

Darren war und ist auch n ziemlicher Idiot, zumindest seinen Bikeguide Einträgen nach zu urteilen.


----------



## lightmetal (13. Mai 2009)

Naja immerhin hat er versucht den Karren entgegen der Anweisung rumzureißen. Nun ist er den Job halt los und keiner weiß so recht was nun mit ukbikeco passiert. Avocet ist echt ein Schrottladen... war ziemlich überrascht, dass das von denen kommt.


----------



## OliK (14. Mai 2009)

GT Performer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradjunge (14. Mai 2009)

geil


----------



## Hertener (14. Mai 2009)

Ja, ja, back to the roots!


----------



## NuB (15. Mai 2009)

na denn auch ma meins  nextes update eclat combo...


----------



## XenoX (15. Mai 2009)

find ich gut


----------



## heup (17. Mai 2009)

Update:
Hr Felge:Odyssey Hazard Lite Chrom
Hr Naberoper 8000er lila
Kette:Shadow Halflink lila
Bremsschuhe:Baradine
Kurbelfarbe wurde am PC bearbeitet,wird aber bald schwarz lackiert.






Edit: Die Farben kommen leider nicht gut rüber?!


----------



## lennarth (17. Mai 2009)

radl sieht ganz schick aus,bild ist allerdings recht unvorteilhaft.mach nochmal eins von der seite.uuuuund:mit paint drüberkrakeln ist nicht bearbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (17. Mai 2009)

ich mag farbige Ketten immernoch nicht.ansonsten gut.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (17. Mai 2009)

Lila...


----------



## Fahrradjunge (17. Mai 2009)

jede kette hat ne farbe xD


----------



## lightmetal (17. Mai 2009)

Zieh dir deine Unterlippe über die Stirn und schluck.


----------



## heup (17. Mai 2009)

Froschperspektive:



Neu:
Odyssey Hazard Lite Chrom
Proper 8000er Nabe lila
Shadow Halflink Kette lila
Baradine Bremsbacken



Von der Seite:



Spaß:




Hab heut neue(bessere)Bilder gemacht .

MfG Malte


----------



## _coco_ (17. Mai 2009)

warum machst du bitte die kurbeln mit paint schwarz ?


----------



## qam (17. Mai 2009)

Und warum beim letzten Bild nicht?


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (17. Mai 2009)

Wird ja immer hässlicher das Rad.
Lila ist ausgelutscht und zwar seid fast nem Jahr schon..
Nene, ist nicht hübsch.
Und das mit der Froschperspektive ist unlustig.


----------



## nicusy (17. Mai 2009)

ich mag mein lila!
aber lila kette taugt null!


----------



## Hertener (17. Mai 2009)

hihi - in der Zeit, in der Du die Kurbeln mit Paint angepinselt hast, hättest du auch die Kurbelarme abbauen und anpinseln können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (17. Mai 2009)

auf malte reimt sich spalte, hihi.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> zieh dir deine unterlippe über die stirn und schluck.



:d


----------



## lennarth (24. Mai 2009)

Schwör auf bremseeee.


----------



## Federal.Tom (24. Mai 2009)

Endlich mal wieder einer mit Bremse ^^
Bremse ist gut! Brakeless auch. Kommt immer auf den Fahrer an.

Fahrad sieht gut aus find dich! :]


----------



## lennarth (24. Mai 2009)

die ist seit gestern dran und ich hasse sie schon so halb.mein daumen blutet..aber ich lass sie dran,mal gucken wie es läuft.bin ich wenigstens nicht mehr ganz so ein trendopfer


----------



## HEIZER (24. Mai 2009)

Schönes Bike ... gefällt .


----------



## qam (24. Mai 2009)

Ist es nicht Trend, nicht im Trend zu sein?
Im übrigen ist dein Bike sexy. Ich möchte auch ein Bild von meinem reinstellen, gebt mir eine Kamera.


----------



## _coco_ (24. Mai 2009)

keine kameras zu haben ist trend!


----------



## Son (25. Mai 2009)

dann bin ich ja voll im trend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dnoizer (26. Mai 2009)

Tja, da ich meine Möhre weder in Einzelteilen noch
komplett vernünftig verhökert bekomme,
hab ich dem Rahmen mal ein dezentes mattweiß
verplättet. Bei der Gabel bin ich nur zum anschleifen gekommen
und hab mir gedacht es einfach so zu lassen.
So sieht's jetzt aus:


----------



## _coco_ (26. Mai 2009)

mach ma kette stramm und das rote weg


----------



## Dnoizer (26. Mai 2009)

Meinst Du mit rot den Aufkleber?
Find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm.
Die Kette bekomm ich immer nur auf kurze
Zeit gespannt und dann verließen sie ihn
auch schon wieder. Muss mir mal neue
U-Scheiben besorgen, dann hält das auch wieder.


----------



## Jutaro (28. Mai 2009)

Frame: Subrosa Pandora 21" 2009
Fork: Fit Bike co. Shiv Fork
Stem: S&M Lil Redneck
Bar: Odyssey Lumberjack
Grips: Animal Edwins
Crank: Profile
Sprocket: Profile Imperial 28T
Pedals: Odyssey Twisted
Chain: KHE HalfLink
Brake: Odyssey EVO-2
Brake Lever: Odyssey Trigger
Seat: Fit Bike co. ECCD Leather
Seatpost: Fit Bike co. D.L.
Rims: Odyssey Hazard Lite
Hub Front: Odyssey Vandero 2
Hub Rear: Odyssey Hazard V2
Tire: KHE MAC2 Dirt


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2009)

Ja, sehr schick.


----------



## Trailst4R (28. Mai 2009)

hält das mit der fit  shiv und pegs? schickes mobil auf jeden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (28. Mai 2009)




----------



## L_AIR (28. Mai 2009)

wieso ist dein rad immer so verdammt clean? sieht hammer aus


----------



## nicusy (28. Mai 2009)

alter... egal was du veränderst, es schaut immer bombe aus!!


----------



## keepdirtclean (28. Mai 2009)

danke danke!


----------



## HEIZER (28. Mai 2009)

Echt schönes Rad !  .....ohne Schnörkel und eine echt geile Farbe


----------



## lightmetal (28. Mai 2009)

Das rötliche Radel ist echt Hammer. Da kann ich glaub nicht ganz mithalten.






Hab mir einen neuen Rahmen versorgt um keinen Scooter mehr zu fahren.


----------



## NuB (28. Mai 2009)

jutaro, top genau mein ding


----------



## holmar (28. Mai 2009)

lightmetal, die schiefen regal saugen den style vom rad voll runter


----------



## lightmetal (28. Mai 2009)

Ja aber dann fallen die Bücher ja immer runter? Regnet leider draußen...


----------



## HEIZER (28. Mai 2009)

Ist das das Chivas Regal ? 

Nee... auch dein Bike finde ich schön ... Chrom und Schwarz , das passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (28. Mai 2009)

Chivas Regal ist doch ein Whisky? Hab die Dinger selber gebaut... so sehen die auch aus aber kauf mal 5 Regale wenn man Holz und Schrauben rumliegen hat... nene.


----------



## Igor Bambam (28. Mai 2009)

Meine Karre:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_nYGOjrQxOyI/SgBkiGy-eQI/AAAAAAAAAQ8/OHb65ILXoys/s1600-h/IMG_9815.JPG
Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbel, Lenker: Leafcycles
Laufrad vorne: Alienation Deviant, Wtp Pi V2
Laufrad hinten: Alienation irgendwas, Profile
Pedale (und Grindoption): Eclát
Vorbau: Flybikes Potencia
Sattel: WTP


...irgendwie klappt das nicht so mit dem bilder einbinden^^


----------



## Jutaro (29. Mai 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Ja, sehr schick.


Danke.



Trailst4R schrieb:


> hält das mit der fit  shiv und pegs? schickes mobil auf jeden


Klar! Warum nicht? Habe bis jetzt keine probleme.



NuB schrieb:


> jutaro, top genau mein ding


Danke.


----------



## keepdirtclean (29. Mai 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Das rötliche Radel ist echt Hammer. Da kann ich glaub nicht ganz mithalten.



haha,danke alex! ich bin immer noch der ansicht dass du meinen sunday rahmen hättest kaufen sollen  
was kommt denn jetzt für einer nach dem uk?



Jutaro schrieb:


> Klar! Warum nicht? Habe bis jetzt keine probleme.



360gradshop: "...sehr kleine Dropouts (nicht für Pegs empfohlen)"


----------



## Jutaro (29. Mai 2009)

> 360 Grad shop: Eine der leichtesten Gabeln die es auf dem Markt gibt, sehr kleine Dropouts (nicht für Pegs empfohlen), integrierter unterer Steuersatzring, und nur in 10mm erhältlich, gut für smoothe Fahrer geeignet, nichts für Street-moshen, 4Q-baked, 785g



Ich mache genau das gegenteil( Habe pegs, bin kein smoother fahrer und ich moshe street!!! ) von dem was dort steht. Und habe keinerlei probleme!


----------



## RISE (29. Mai 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> ...



Super Rad. Besonders die "Farbkombo." Endlich mal wieder einer, der zwei Chrom- bzw. silberne Felgen fährt. 

Das Dehart ist auch sehr clean, aber mit Subrosa Rahmen gefiel es mir besser.


----------



## lightmetal (29. Mai 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> haha,danke alex! ich bin immer noch der ansicht dass du meinen sunday rahmen hättest kaufen sollen
> was kommt denn jetzt für einer nach dem uk?



Sunday gefällt mir nach wie vor nicht so wirklich. Na der der nach dem uk kommt ist doch schon verbaut. WTP lofi v2. 



RISE schrieb:


> Super Rad. Besonders die "Farbkombo." Endlich mal wieder einer, der zwei Chrom- bzw. silberne Felgen fährt.



Bin doch auch Oldschool... haha


----------



## keepdirtclean (29. Mai 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Na der der nach dem uk kommt ist doch schon verbaut. WTP lofi v2.



 habs eben gemerkt


----------



## lennarth (29. Mai 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder einer, der zwei Chrom- bzw. silberne Felgen fährt.


du hast mein rad übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (29. Mai 2009)

Dein Rad, dass genau gleich aussieht =)


----------



## lightmetal (29. Mai 2009)

Das halt ich aber für einen recht vagen Vergleich. Auch wenn unter dem Lack der Gabel weiß durch kommt sind die Räder schon sehr anders.


----------



## f3liXL (29. Mai 2009)

Von united.


----------



## lightmetal (29. Mai 2009)

5â¬ in die Katalogbildkasse und geh dich schÃ¤men.


----------



## keepdirtclean (29. Mai 2009)

f3liXL schrieb:


> Von united.



und jetzt? willst bestimmt wissen ob es gut ist für tricksn?


----------



## lightmetal (29. Mai 2009)

Ne sag ihm ma paar Tricks so und wie die gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (29. Mai 2009)

Das nenn ich mal eine 20-Zoll-Waffe.


----------



## lightmetal (29. Mai 2009)

Oh Clown zum Frühstück. Ich komm nämlich auf 23".


----------



## Schrommski (29. Mai 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Oh Clown zum Frühstück. Ich komm nämlich auf 23".



Wenn, dann 24,5".

Das Hinterrad ist ein 29er.


----------



## lightmetal (29. Mai 2009)

Frechheit.


----------



## RISE (29. Mai 2009)

Das Rad passt aber auch vortrefflich zum Fahrer.


----------



## lennarth (29. Mai 2009)

ich sag jetzt lieber nicht,wie ich das rad finde ..


----------



## qam (29. Mai 2009)

Ich musste weinen, aber garantiert nicht vor lachen.

Mal meins nun, mit Tierra und Shadow Lightersprocket...
Mir fehlen noch zwei orangefarbene Shadow-Laufräder, dann siehts denke ich mal wesentlich besser aus (will das mal wer fix photoshoppen?  ).


----------



## Hertener (29. Mai 2009)

zu dem Bild von f3liXL:

Hallo, der Junge ist erst 13! Anstatt zu nörgeln solltet ihr ihn mal aufklären, wofür dieser Thread eigentlich gedacht ist. Sonst postet er eines Tages noch, weil er vom BMX die Schnauze voll hat, ein Bild von seinem Medion-PC in einem Modding-Forum.

Also, @f3liXL, hier geht es in erster Linie um selbst zusammengestellte Räder. Weil man so sehen möchte, worauf andere Fahrer bei ihrem Rad so Wert legen. Welche Kombination von Teilen jemand fährt, oder welche Farbzusammenstellung. Das Bild von irgendeinem Komplett-Rad, dass zudem nur ein Werbebildchen des Herstellers ist, welches man sich auch ohne Dein Zutun auf der Hersteller-Webseite oder in einem Shop anschauen kann, ist daher vollkommen sinnlos; zumindest für die meisten User hier.
O.k. - Du bist erst 13 und hast nun Deinen Spaß gehabt. Ab hier beachtest Du aber bitte die Interessen der anderen Foren-User und stellst beim nächsten mal ein selbst gemachtes Foto hier rein.
Alles klar?


----------



## RISE (29. Mai 2009)

Das Fly ist gut. Viel mehr orange würd ich da gar nicht ranhauen.


----------



## heup (29. Mai 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Viel mehr orange würd ich da gar nicht ranhauen.



find ich auch.
lieber hinten noch ne schwarze felge

was sind  n  das für reifen?

top rad sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (29. Mai 2009)

am fly ein anderer sattel,reifen und pedale.kettenblatt find ich bisken unschön,geht aber klar.und,schon ne verbesserung beim fahren?


----------



## qam (29. Mai 2009)

Danke, das sind MAXXIS Holy Roller, stehe voll auf die. ^^
Mal schauen, wie ich das mit dem Orange dann noch mache, der Rahmen fährt sich übrigens richtig geil!  Bin ich echt froh, dass ich mir den zugelegt hab, der Manual fällt mir jetzt irgendwie schwerer glaube, gerade weil ich so schnell drin bin bzw. zu feste ziehe. 180 ausm Stand ist kein Ding mehr, muss das ganze jetzt nur mal in der Fahrt jetzt noch bisschen probieren etc! ^^


----------



## Stirni (30. Mai 2009)

echt schönes rad!würd da auch nicht vielmehr orange dranmachen.


----------



## qam (30. Mai 2009)

Auch ne Option wäre vielleicht noch ein orangefarbener Vorbau, das wäre denke ich nicht zu viel Orange, aber eben noch ein Ticken mehr. Bin mir da aber noch nicht sicher... Ein Kollege meinte evtl. orangefarbene Griffe. Muss da nochmal heftig nachdenken! ^^


----------



## Stirni (30. Mai 2009)

joa vorbau vll. der shadow im gleichen orange ?


----------



## qam (30. Mai 2009)

Ja genau: http://www.evanscycles.com/product_...roduct_page/shadow-conspiracy-attack-stem.jpg
Ich denke mal, so ein Orange hat auch keine andere Firma und die meisten sind ja auch eher eloxiert. Und zwei verschiedene Orange-Töne wären ja auch *******. Und, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, er ist mit 266g zwar nicht der leichteste Vorbau aber auch nicht gerade der schwerste.


----------



## Stirni (30. Mai 2009)

266g sind doch voll i.O ?! mein S&M wiegt mit titanschrauben genau 270g.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (30. Mai 2009)

@qam

der vorbau gehört schon eher zu der leichten kategorie^^


----------



## qam (30. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich sag ja, er ist nicht der schwerste, aber es gibt wohl auch einige die sich so bei den 230g bewegen, ich meinte ja auch nicht, dass er wahnsinnig schwer sei oder zu schwer oder sonst was, sondern, dass das eigentlich ok ist. ^^ Hab mich wohl etwas blöd ausgedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (30. Mai 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Muss da nochmal heftig nachdenken! ^^


Geh lieber fahren!


----------



## Daniel_D (4. Juni 2009)

Hör nicht auf die Leute, die würden dir sogar noch das orangene Kettenblatt abschwatzen wollen. Ganz shcwarze Räder sind langweilig. Wenn du auf die Farbe stehst dann kauf dir auf jeden Fall die Felgen. Farblich ist das auf keinen Fall zu viel. 

Ich fahre dunkelrote Hazards und das sieht wirklich gut aus im Kontrast zum schwarz-chromen Rad.

Vorher würde ich mir allerdings noch einen Fino besorgen. Schon seltsam, dass ein Midseat wie der Demolition, klobig wirken kann.


----------



## RISE (4. Juni 2009)

Dunkelrot ist aber auch nicht so aufdringlich wie orange. Aber gut, ich finde ganz schwarze Räder nun auch alles andere als langweilig.


----------



## HEIZER (4. Juni 2009)

mit neuem S&M Bikes -Grand- Slam XLT Bar


----------



## L_AIR (4. Juni 2009)

partliste


----------



## heup (4. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Federal.Tom (6. Juni 2009)

boa warum hat nils immer so tolle sachen^^

ich bekomm von meinem sponsor (aka vatter) nix^^
ich sollte mir mal gedanken über nen wechsel machen 

Sehr schön Beide Räder...ich will das mal fahren Klaus^^


----------



## Hertener (6. Juni 2009)

Das hat aber 'ne Bremse!


----------



## Federal.Tom (7. Juni 2009)

Merk Webb fährt auch Bremse 

Ich find das nich schlimm Bremse fahren. Wann man das kann, ist das ein super Instrument für kranke Combos


----------



## HEIZER (7. Juni 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> boa warum hat nils immer so tolle sachen^^
> 
> ich bekomm von meinem sponsor (aka vatter) nix^^
> ich sollte mir mal gedanken über nen wechsel machen
> ...




Neue Teile  = andere Teile + nicht mehr benötigtes Spielzeug verkaufen und den Erlös  in neue Teile investieren  , Vatter Klaus macht da nicht den Sponsor 

Zum fahren musste mal wieder rumkommen !


----------



## Dude#33 (7. Juni 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Merk Webb fährt auch Bremse
> 
> Ich find das nich schlimm Bremse fahren. Wann man das kann, ist das ein super Instrument für kranke Combos



Und anhalten kann man damit auch noch!!


----------



## boncurry (7. Juni 2009)

hamma räder ... 
@ HEIZER : was fürn rahmen fährst du da ? ,.. proper ?


----------



## HEIZER (7. Juni 2009)

@ boncurry

Nö , ist ein Eastern Rahmen und es ist das Rad meines Sohnes


----------



## Caracal (8. Juni 2009)

Mit ein paar getauschten Teilen (Suelo Lenker, Primo Comets in 1,5", Griffe, Pedale, Bremshebel).

Allerdings scheine ich beim Teilekauf immer temporär meine Farbwahrnehmung verloren zu haben.


----------



## Hertener (8. Juni 2009)

Jaaa, Flatland, sehr gut  - schei$ auf die Farbwahl...


----------



## HEIZER (8. Juni 2009)

hertener schrieb:


> - schei$ auf die farbwahl... :d



niemals !!!! :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (8. Juni 2009)

Na gut.  Wech mit die braunen Griffe. Sonst top! 

Ah yo, und vielleicht den häßlichen Aufkleber von der Gabel ab machen.


----------



## Caracal (9. Juni 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Na gut.  Wech mit die braunen Griffe.
> 
> [...]



Eigentlich wollte ich die wieder abbauen, wenn sie runter sind (sind diese Animal Lamellen-Teile). Dummerweise halten die Dinger erstaunlich gut. Nach meinen KHE Pyramids und ständig schwarzen Pfoten nach dem Fahren hatte ich anderes erwartet.


----------



## Federal.Tom (9. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder ein neues Bild von meinem Rad.







Nach dem Sommer hol ich mir meine neuen Teile.

-Rahmen neu (United oder mankind)
-gabel neu (wtp helium)
-lenker neu (slam bar oder united grande)
-reifen neu (2mal wtp feelin)
und ne neue nabe für hinten (warscheinlich proper)


jo!


----------



## heup (9. Juni 2009)

top rad
der rahmen ist lila, oder?


----------



## RISE (9. Juni 2009)

Bis auf die Sattelstütze sehr gut. Bei Rahmen und Lenker stimme ich für United.


----------



## Federal.Tom (9. Juni 2009)

Das sind auch meine favoriten. Ich steh voll auf united sachen


----------



## holmar (9. Juni 2009)

fiese farbe 
hat schon jemand die kettenspannung kritisiert?


----------



## Stirni (9. Juni 2009)

Stirni jetzt in Dirt-Modus mit kleinem 7,5" United squad bar und 2,125 aitkens....


----------



## holmar (9. Juni 2009)

mir fällt gerade nichts wirklich gutes ein, aber du weißt ja was ich von dem rad halte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (9. Juni 2009)

<3


----------



## HEIZER (9. Juni 2009)

Da ich schwarze Räder mag gefällt mir auch das Stirni Rad , vor allem die 3 blauen Akzente


----------



## Stirni (9. Juni 2009)

bald sinds nurnoch 2....
schwarzes s&m tuffman mit 23t ist schon auf weg weiten weg über den großen teich zu mir.


----------



## holmar (9. Juni 2009)

spricht von meiner seite nicht gegen


----------



## qam (9. Juni 2009)

I like! And I want to see some dirty Stirni-Action!


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. Juni 2009)

so, nach kurzer pause endlich fertig. paintjob, 9er driver, ruben griffe, schwarze kmc, odyssey pc, tree cap.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (13. Juni 2009)

Dein Rad befindet sich bereits, zu Recht, im porn-thread. Fettes Geschoss.


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. Juni 2009)

danke dir!


----------



## HEIZER (13. Juni 2009)

Was ne geile Karre !    ne glatte 1+


----------



## nicusy (13. Juni 2009)

du willst mich doch verarschen!
des is der oberhammer ey!


----------



## paule_p2 (13. Juni 2009)

traumhaft


----------



## heup (13. Juni 2009)

das ist das schönste bike was ich bisher gesehen habe!
auch  wenn diie farbe jetzt total anders ist, immer geil!!!


----------



## Hertener (13. Juni 2009)

Wo sind denn da die Pegs?


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. Juni 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Wo sind denn da die Pegs?




pegs kommen wieder dran!
danke an alle


----------



## boncurry (15. Juni 2009)

das blaue rad einfach göttlich ! ,.. 
ach ja @ kdc : solltest du den rahmen jemals verkaufen, sofort bei mir melden


----------



## derFisch (15. Juni 2009)

da würd ich auch mit rumfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eriklapu (16. Juni 2009)

dreckig:


----------



## heup (16. Juni 2009)

die gabel sieht verbogen aus.


----------



## lightmetal (16. Juni 2009)

haha lustiger Spruch...









... nicht.


----------



## eriklapu (16. Juni 2009)

passendes bild zu dem heup komment: 


http://www.imagesup.de/picture.php?code=crbldsld1g4ozclqr6g7


----------



## HEIZER (16. Juni 2009)

heup schrieb:


> die gabel sieht verbogen aus.


----------



## Hertener (16. Juni 2009)

> passendes bild zu dem heup komment


 YMMD


----------



## holmar (16. Juni 2009)

ziemlich geil!


----------



## rider is (16. Juni 2009)

Mein Federal


----------



## Stirni (17. Juni 2009)

vorderrad&aufkleber find ich nich so schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boncurry (17. Juni 2009)

schaut garnicht schlecht aus ,... 
was fürn vorbau is des ? ,.. shadow attack toploader ?


----------



## heup (17. Juni 2009)

was ist denn daran so lustig, wenn ich schreib dass die gabel verbogen aussieht?

beim federal würde ich weniger sticker raufmachen.


----------



## .nOx (17. Juni 2009)

heup schrieb:


> was ist denn daran so lustig, wenn ich schreib dass die gabel verbogen aussieht?



nichts.


----------



## Hertener (17. Juni 2009)

@heup:
Weil das normal ist, dass die verbogen aussieht. Das ist eine Odyssey Director - für den Fall, dass das Leben in den vergangenen Wochen und Monaten spurlos an Dir vorüber gezogen ist. Und die sieht nun mal verbogen aus.


----------



## _coco_ (18. Juni 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


>



Der Hammer in Dosen.


----------



## Flatpro (20. Juni 2009)

kennste babyblau?

dann kennste auch endschwul!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (20. Juni 2009)

und babyrosa ist dann endgeil?


----------



## eriklapu (20. Juni 2009)

also von der rahmen farbe auf schwul zu schließen....lol....

das blau ist doch einfach nur hammergeil!


----------



## OliK (20. Juni 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> so, nach kurzer pause endlich fertig. paintjob, 9er driver, ruben griffe, schwarze kmc, odyssey pc, tree cap.



das ist echt ne ge*le Kiste... und mir gefallen die Newschool-Bikes meistens nicht wirklich.


----------



## _coco_ (20. Juni 2009)

Flatpro schrieb:


> kennste babyblau?
> 
> dann kennste auch endschwul!



ich kenn dich und du bist babyblau! 

das blau is der hammer


----------



## keepdirtclean (22. Juni 2009)

nene, ist nix babyblau,ist himmelblau, dunkler und nicht so knallig wie auf dem foto


----------



## Marzokka (22. Juni 2009)

Sau geiles Rad da oben 


Hier mal meins, etwas dezenter ^^


----------



## qam (22. Juni 2009)

Sehr schick!


----------



## specip2 (25. Juni 2009)

tihihi


----------



## Fahrradjunge (25. Juni 2009)

gut das man den wasserkasten? nicht sieht =)

geiles rad!!!


----------



## RISE (25. Juni 2009)

Schönes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (25. Juni 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## nicusy (25. Juni 2009)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## heup (25. Juni 2009)

endlich mit schwarzer kurbel.


----------



## Hertener (25. Juni 2009)

Ich sag's ja immer wieder: Lass die Finger von der Bildbearbeitung und geh lieber Radfahren.

Oben, das kleine Schwarze, gefällt mir. Wirkt sehr clean und steht im Kontrast zu der Umgebung.


----------



## oO?!aha?! (25. Juni 2009)

Das Rad ist aber trotzdem geil!
Hast was draus gemacht ;-)
Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## HEIZER (25. Juni 2009)

Schwarze Räder gefallen mir eh gut, so auch das vom Specip


----------



## Fahrradjunge (25. Juni 2009)

ich find die blaue nabe vorne serh hübsch^^
ist sonn kleines higlight iwi =)


----------



## specip2 (25. Juni 2009)

dankööö hat hinten auch ne blaue


----------



## Fahrradjunge (26. Juni 2009)

noch besser^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (27. Juni 2009)

specips rad ist echt top! 
was ist das für eine hrnabe?


----------



## Benh00re (27. Juni 2009)

das schwarze ist echt sehr gut in szene gesetzt und sieht gut aus
nabe würde ich mal sagen profile mit titanachse oder proper?


----------



## SNaaKE (27. Juni 2009)

UMF Brad 1...was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## yamseq (28. Juni 2009)

SNaaKE schrieb:


> UMF Brad 1...was haltet ihr davon?



:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Fahrradjunge (28. Juni 2009)

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:





SNaaKE schrieb:


> UMF Brad 1...was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## RISE (28. Juni 2009)

Wollte eigentlich noch warten, aber egal. Besseres Foto kommt demnächst, wenn es endlich nach meinen Wünschen hergerichtet ist (andere Reifen, Pedalen, Kette und n paar Teile lackiert). Dann bestimmt auch wieder mit ECCD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (28. Juni 2009)

Wollte eigentlich noch warten, aber egal. Besseres Foto kommt demnächst, wenn es endlich nach meinen Wünschen hergerichtet ist (andere Reifen, Pedalen, Kette und n paar Teile lackiert). Dann bestimmt auch wieder mit ECCD.


----------



## .nOx (28. Juni 2009)

schick schick
aber den eccd könntest du besser mir geben.


----------



## RISE (28. Juni 2009)

Willste den wiederhaben? Ich weiß noch nicht genau, welcher Sattel es wird. Der ECCD fetzt auch und sieht cleaner aus.


----------



## .nOx (28. Juni 2009)

also ich habe hier was pivotales wenn du möchtest


----------



## RISE (28. Juni 2009)

Was denn genau?


----------



## .nOx (28. Juni 2009)

Shadow Kimbrough 2009 Pivotal + Selfmade Wedgepost (12cm lang & schwarz)
Ich habe aber noch die Schraube, also musste nicht die Wedgemod benutzen.

Beides ist in einem mehr als sehr guten zustand, da noch nicht viel gefahren.
keine macken oder so


----------



## Stirni (1. Juli 2009)

mit mad max.
baldige updates:
ti schrauben fürn bremshebel,flachere beläge,s&m tuffman 23t/schwarz.


----------



## RISE (1. Juli 2009)

Top.


----------



## Animalbmx98 (1. Juli 2009)

@ Döört Rider 
mega geile Kiste


----------



## keepdirtclean (1. Juli 2009)

nauer rahmen+reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (1. Juli 2009)

hübsch aber ich bleib trotzdem stirni fanboy


----------



## Marzokka (1. Juli 2009)

Beide Räder soooooo geil <3


----------



## nicusy (1. Juli 2009)

fand des blau geiler


----------



## qam (1. Juli 2009)

Man kommt hier ja garnicht mehr aus dem Sabbern raus. <3


----------



## Stirni (1. Juli 2009)

da wird meinem ja voll die show gestohlen!



holmar schrieb:


> hübsch aber ich bleib trotzdem stirni
> fanboy



ich liebe dich


----------



## holmar (1. Juli 2009)

tut mir leid, aber ich bin schon an dein fahrrad vergeben


----------



## HEIZER (1. Juli 2009)

Des Rad vom Stirni gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (2. Juli 2009)

Das Rad vom Stirni ist doch nur halb so gut wie alle denken! Das ist alles Photoshop!


----------



## RISE (2. Juli 2009)

Du meinst das ist eigentlich n Felt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (2. Juli 2009)

ks-cycling.


----------



## heup (2. Juli 2009)

xD


----------



## Stirni (2. Juli 2009)

vorne drin steht auch eigentlich R&F
Ragazzi&Felt


----------



## RISE (2. Juli 2009)

Lügen bringen den kleinen Jesus zum Weinen.


----------



## Stirni (2. Juli 2009)




----------



## holmar (2. Juli 2009)

toll jetzt ist meine weltanschauung im arsch. was soll ich den jetzt bewundern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (2. Juli 2009)

mich



rad von thomas geht steil.


----------



## Stirni (2. Juli 2009)

beste alternative


----------



## Robthewelder (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Beim ersten posting bei IBC gehts um meine Waffe.
OK - geht in Richtung Schlachtschiff 
Oldschool Redline mit neuem ROBARA Seitenwagen (Sidehack)

Bin bei den BMX Masters in Kölle

Robthewelder

Ihr wollt mehr? 
http://robara.jimdo.com


----------



## paule_p2 (3. Juli 2009)

sehr gut! wenn wir uns bei den worlds über den weg laufen gibt es für die karre eine high five!


----------



## .nOx (3. Juli 2009)

haha geile karre


----------



## Hertener (3. Juli 2009)

Tolle Sache! 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Beifahrer einen Flugschein benötigt, um den ersten Table der Strecke stilecht zu meistern?!


----------



## Robthewelder (3. Juli 2009)

Hauptsache er schiebt gut an... 
OK - den Beifahrer nennt man auch Monkey.
Er muss immer schön in Bewegung bleiben, sonst fährt man
da hin wo man nicht hin will.

Sidehackfahren ist brutal anders. Besonders ohne Beifahrer
(mit einem Kasten Bier als Gewicht geht´s schon besser) 

Die Bilder in orange sind in Duisburg Hochfeld gemacht worden.
Da gibt´s noch andere wirklich gute Graffitis

Rob

http://robara.jimdo.com


----------



## holmar (3. Juli 2009)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> sehr gut! wenn wir uns bei den worlds über den weg laufen gibt es für die karre eine high five!



richtest du ihm von mir auch eins aus?


----------



## lightmetal (6. Juli 2009)

~10kg Kindervelo.


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. Juli 2009)

Muss die Forke so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (6. Juli 2009)

Was ist da anders als an anderen Gabeln?


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. Juli 2009)

Verzerrt mein Bildschirm oder ist die verbogen?


----------



## HEIZER (6. Juli 2009)

Für mich sieht die Gabel ganz normal aus ...wie alle anderen auch 

Was meinste mit verbogen ?


----------



## RISE (6. Juli 2009)

Tapered tubing. 
Schönes Rad, ein ECCD würd dem auch ganz gut stehen. Wie sind die Pedaleros?


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. Juli 2009)

Hm, dann hab ich wohl nen Knick in der Optik, sieht bei mir gestaucht aus, also als ob die Gabel einen ich nenn's mal Noseride oder ne frontlastige Landung übel genommen hat.


----------



## lightmetal (6. Juli 2009)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Verzerrt mein Bildschirm oder ist die verbogen?



>>



HEIZER schrieb:


> Für mich sieht die Gabel ganz normal aus ...wie alle anderen auch
> 
> Was meinste mit verbogen ?



So ist es. Total gerade, nur Kratzer.



RISE schrieb:


> Tapered tubing.
> Schönes Rad, ein ECCD würd dem auch ganz gut stehen. Wie sind die Pedaleros?



Den ECCD hat man mir schonmal vorgeschlagen heut, ich glaub der gefällt mir auch.
Pedalski sind 1A. Gute Grip und allem Anschein nach haltbarer als die Odyssesy.



Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Hm, dann hab ich wohl nen Knick in der Optik, sieht bei mir gestaucht aus, also als ob die Gabel einen ich nenn's mal Noseride oder ne frontlastige Landung übel genommen hat.



Keine Sorge ich fahr gern ohne Risikobauteile.


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. Juli 2009)

Dann ist's ja gut. Ist ja ansonsten schön und vor allem schwarz. Muss mich erstmal wieder mit dem Thema 20" befassen, bin da 13 Jahre raus.


----------



## lightmetal (6. Juli 2009)

Da hast du vermutlich reichlich was verpasst.


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. Juli 2009)

Leider, aber der Doc meinte anno 96' es wäre besser mit BMX aufzuhören, soll das Knie nicht dauerhaft steif bleiben. Das Knie ist jetzt geinstet und ich wahrscheinlich zu alt für 20".

Aber genug gespamt, btt.

*sry*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (6. Juli 2009)

der sattel passz nicht so ganz, aber wenn du den eccd nimmst siehts schön aus!


----------



## RISE (6. Juli 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Da hast du vermutlich reichlich was verpasst.



Das mit Sicherheit, aber dafür steigt er ja ganz prima in der anrollenden Retrowelle wieder ein. Updates alter Klassiker sind ja gerade ganz angesagt bei den Firmen. 

Die Pedalen werde ich mir mal besorgen und so noch 300g einsparen.


----------



## lightmetal (6. Juli 2009)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Leider, aber der Doc meinte anno 96' es wäre besser mit BMX aufzuhören, soll das Knie nicht dauerhaft steif bleiben. Das Knie ist jetzt geinstet und ich wahrscheinlich zu alt für 20".
> 
> Aber genug gespamt, btt.
> 
> *sry*



Zu alt für 20" ist man glaub nie. Musst ja nicht mit dem Trickwelle mithalten sondern Spass am Fahren haben. Aber die "neuen" Räder sind schon enorm was sehr anderes als damals zu Zeiten der ü40T Kettenblätter. Wer weiß ob dir das gefällt. 



heup schrieb:


> der sattel passz nicht so ganz, aber wenn du den eccd nimmst siehts schön aus!



ECCD's sind nur so schwer zu bekommen. Vielleicht auch einfach nur der Senior. Will see.



RISE schrieb:


> Das mit Sicherheit, aber dafür steigt er ja ganz prima in der anrollenden Retrowelle wieder ein. Updates alter Klassiker sind ja gerade ganz angesagt bei den Firmen.
> 
> Die Pedalen werde ich mir mal besorgen und so noch 300g einsparen.



Naja außer Chrom und Tanwall ist da nichts groß ähnlich zu anno 1293. Das Material hat sich ja schon gewaltig geändert - wenn ich so an mein erste Rad denke wird mir jetzt irgendwie speiübel.


----------



## ChrisStoff (6. Juli 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Zu alt für 20" ist man glaub nie. Musst ja nicht mit dem Trickwelle mithalten sondern Spass am Fahren haben. Aber die "neuen" Räder sind schon enorm was sehr anderes als damals zu Zeiten der ü40T Kettenblätter. Wer weiß ob dir das gefällt.




richtig zu alt gibts nich!!
ich hab jetzt nach 12jahren pause wieder angefangen und es ist geil, man muss sich oder anderen ja nix mit dicken aktionen beweisen.
das fahrgefühl ist echt anders, wesentlich besser, nicht zu vergleichen mit nen 17kg chrompanzer von 96´


----------



## HEIZER (6. Juli 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Zu alt für 20" ist man glaub nie. ....




Stimmt..... ich werde im August 48 und habe noch sehr viel Spass an den 20 Zöllern


----------



## RISE (6. Juli 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Naja außer Chrom und Tanwall ist da nichts groß ähnlich zu anno 1293. Das Material hat sich ja schon gewaltig geändert - wenn ich so an mein erste Rad denke wird mir jetzt irgendwie speiübel.



Naja, dazu kommen noch S&M DirtBike, S&M Holmes, Challenger Stem, Standard STA in zwei neuen Versionen, Plastiksättel usw. Das wird bestimmt noch mehr in nächster Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (6. Juli 2009)

der neue subrosa rahmen mit twintoptube sollte natürlich auch erwähnt werden.


----------



## Stirni (6. Juli 2009)

bald feiert US-BB großes revival...


----------



## ChrisStoff (6. Juli 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> bald feiert US-BB großes revival...



aber bitte mit einteiliger kurbel


----------



## Benh00re (9. Juli 2009)

aus plastik ... muss ja noch ein wenig newschool sein.


----------



## ReKiB_Soloú (12. Juli 2009)

Rot.


----------



## heup (12. Juli 2009)

rot ist zwar selten, aber sieht gut aus!


----------



## HEIZER (12. Juli 2009)

@ ReKiB_Soloú

Schönes Rad...gefällt


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (13. Juli 2009)

Ach rot ist selten 
Rad ist schön!


----------



## qam (13. Juli 2009)

Hübsch, hübsch.


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (21. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeron (21. Juli 2009)

von der farbzusamensetzung schön aber es sieht ein bisschen strange aus so ganz ohne spacer unterm vorbau...


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (22. Juli 2009)

Was würd ich dafür geben, dass welche drunter sind, leider hatte ich damals, wo ich den Norco Rahmen hatte die Gabel ein wenig zu viel gekürzt, und beim Superstar ist das Steuerrohr viel länger. Wenns nicht so wäre wär sofort ein Spacer drunter.


----------



## Hertener (24. Juli 2009)

Ist denn slammed nicht mehr hip?


----------



## Fahrradjunge (24. Juli 2009)

naja sieht etwas gequetscht aus^^
aber ich finde es kommt imemr drauf an wie man es selbst mag ne =P
ich hab sogar noch zweieinhalb spacer drunter und den mad max darüber xD
haben sich jah auch schon einige drüber ausgelassen wa?
erst funktion dann der style =)


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (24. Juli 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Ist denn slammed nicht mehr hip?



Wenn du den Sattel meinst, der is ganz drin, weiter geht er nicht rein, ausser ich würd am Rahmen rumsägen.


@ Fahrradjunge: bei mir kommt nächste bis übernächste Woche auch noch der Mad Max ans Bike


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2009)

Ist ein prima Lenker. Ich will meinen nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## Fahrradjunge (24. Juli 2009)

korrekt is echt n klasse lenker =)
das war aber eher auf die höhe der lenker plus die der spacer bezogen.
=)


----------



## Hertener (25. Juli 2009)

Bmxer Fabian schrieb:


> Wenn du den Sattel meinst, ...


Nee, meinte schon den Lenker.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (25. Juli 2009)

Vorbau meinst du wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bmxer Fabian (25. Juli 2009)

Der is doch schon ganz unten, verstehe nicht was du meinst.

Wenn du jetzt meinst, das ich n Spacer drunter tun würde, wenn ich könnte hat 2 Gründe:

1. Der Vorbau hat zum Oberrohrca 1-2 mm luft dazwischen, das heiss, er schlägt fast gegen den Rahmen.
2. Siehts voll Kagge aus ohne die Steuersatzkappe.


----------



## Hertener (25. Juli 2009)

@BB:
Klar, den Vorbau, was sonst.

@BF:
zu 2. Jepp. Hatte das nicht so gesehen, dass die Steuersatzkappe fehlt, aber es irgendwie erahnt. Weil aber bikeron "Spacer" schrieb, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass damit die Distanzringe und nicht die Staubschutzkappe gemeint war.


----------



## Jutaro (26. Juli 2009)




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (26. Juli 2009)

Geile Karre, aber weisst du ja


----------



## RISE (26. Juli 2009)

Die roten Griffe sind jetzt nicht so mein Fall, aber abgesehen davon ist es sehr schick.


----------



## holmar (26. Juli 2009)

amen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (26. Juli 2009)

Jetzt mit Grün. Uuuuuuh.


----------



## holmar (26. Juli 2009)

n anderer lenker würd das rad noch n stückchen geiler machen. aber auch so schon sehr ansehnlich


----------



## RISE (26. Juli 2009)

Sattel top, bunte Felgen schüren allerdings meinen Hass...


----------



## HEIZER (26. Juli 2009)

Warum grüne Felgen ? Mit den Chromfelgen gefiel es mir besser


----------



## Hertener (26. Juli 2009)

Mir gefallen die Felgen. ^^

*EDIT:*
Und das von dem Japaner ist auch sehr chic.


----------



## Benh00re (29. Juli 2009)

ghettomobil


----------



## L_AIR (29. Juli 2009)

geilstes rad auf der welt


----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. Juli 2009)

Benh00re schrieb:


> ghettomobil



Fährt sich die Gabel gewöhnungsbedürftig?


----------



## Hertener (29. Juli 2009)

> ghettomobil


Da habe ich in unserem Kreis ärgeres gesehen. 
Imho passen die Reifen nicht zu dem rotten-style. Und auch die anderen Parts sehen, im Verhältnis zum Rahmen, ziemlich clean aus. Aber trotzdem: Der Rahmen ist chic.


----------



## RISE (29. Juli 2009)

Gutes Rad. Passt alles gut zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (29. Juli 2009)

jau!


----------



## Benh00re (29. Juli 2009)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Fährt sich die Gabel gewöhnungsbedürftig?



es fährt sich wendiger und wenn man sein gewicht nach vorne verlagert und zum nosemanual sozusagen ansetzt, dann merkt man das schon. aber sonst ist da kein großer unterschied zu einer gabel mit 35mm vorlauf!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. Juli 2009)

Ich danke!


----------



## Marzokka (29. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch zu danken - für den Augenschmaus !! Geilstes Rad!


----------



## Mr. Knoxville (29. Juli 2009)

bald gibts nen neuen Sattel


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Juli 2009)

benh00re schrieb:


> ghettomobil




<3


----------



## qam (30. Juli 2009)

Jede Menge geile Mobile!


----------



## RISE (30. Juli 2009)

Das Knoxville Mobil ist auch ganz gut. Du musst mal öfter abends im Park fahren.


----------



## aZzu (31. Juli 2009)

Flatbike ;>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (31. Juli 2009)

chic


----------



## Son (31. Juli 2009)

baaam


----------



## holmar (31. Juli 2009)

sehr schön. wenns meins wäre würd ich noch die aufkleber abmachen, alupedale und ne bremse dran. aber das ist auch jammern auf hohem niveau


----------



## Son (31. Juli 2009)

metalpedale kommen auch noch, aufkleber lass ich erstma noch dran


----------



## derFisch (31. Juli 2009)

ich würds nehmen und pegs dranbauen. schön schwarz


----------



## RISE (31. Juli 2009)

Super Kiste. Schönes Trailbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rchrdkrnr (1. August 2009)

eure fahrräder schauen alle gleich aus


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (1. August 2009)

Also ich sehe 4 Fahrräder auf der Seite, und alle schauen anders aus


----------



## rchrdkrnr (1. August 2009)

ja aber du hast ja auch nur ein auge und das sieht aus wie eine getrocknete weintraube ^^


----------



## Hertener (1. August 2009)

Mein Auge ... äh ... Fahrrad sieht auch nicht viel anders aus.


----------



## HEIZER (2. August 2009)

*Son *sein Radl sieht schaut gut aus


----------



## Stirni (8. August 2009)

madmax immer noch da.gutes ding.
nun wieder gute alte odi griffe,einfach die besten!sowie ich die koolchain mal wieder drangeklatscht hab.
hinten nen primo dirt monster als übergang,weil der aitken immer anner bremse geschliffen hat.
tuffman ist auch endlich dran.


----------



## HEIZER (8. August 2009)

.


----------



## HEIZER (8. August 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> .




Boah ...wat geil !


----------



## holmar (8. August 2009)

boa ey, jetzt muss ich mir ja in zwei foren was dafür ausdenken...
noch geiler wärs mit ner rosanen felge vorn


----------



## Stirni (8. August 2009)

boah da wär echt geil.
vll. hat ja bald einer welche...

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (9. August 2009)

Geil. Sieht zwar ein bisschen gestaucht aus, kann aber auch am Alkohol liegen!


----------



## paule_p2 (11. August 2009)

Neuer Vorbau und Kurbel


----------



## .nOx (11. August 2009)

jo ist schick


----------



## Stirni (11. August 2009)

sieht gut aus.
welche kurbel ist dies?


----------



## paule_p2 (11. August 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> sieht gut aus.
> welche kurbel ist dies?



Es handelt sich umd das folgende markenprodukt - "twenty" mit der typenbezeichnung "highlander".


----------



## Dnoizer (11. August 2009)

Sehr sehr schönes Gefährt! Wobei ich auf den letzten Seiten
nur schöne Bikes entdecken kann.


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. August 2009)

oh shit, paules rad ist zu gut!
der toploader 

dann poste ich auch mal



andere perspektive
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9016/subrosa1l.jpg


----------



## derFisch (13. August 2009)

dein rad braucht sich nu wirklich nich zu verstecken!

was für reifen sind das?


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. August 2009)

danke!

2.25er aitken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (13. August 2009)

wasn das für ein sattel?
super schön


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. August 2009)

danke
ist der ältere federal


----------



## Micha ???? (13. August 2009)

wie stell ich hier mitm iphone pics rein???


----------



## Daniel_D (13. August 2009)

Ich fand Paules Rad mit dem blauen Superstar viel schöner!


----------



## HEIZER (14. August 2009)

Paules Rad gefällt sehr,

 @ kdc 
Dein Rad ist nicht schlecht, aber deine vorherigen gefielen mir irgendwie  besser


----------



## happytreefriend (18. August 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> oh shit, paules rad ist zu gut!
> der toploader
> 
> dann poste ich auch mal
> ...



alterrr!  was is das fürn vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (19. August 2009)

danke!
vorbau ist der fit dlt


----------



## L_AIR (20. August 2009)

moins:


----------



## BenZin (21. August 2009)

Die letzten Seiten echt nur geile Bikes am Start!
So, denn auch mal meins:


----------



## heup (21. August 2009)

ich mag's irgendwie sehr!


----------



## assbad (23. August 2009)




----------



## DualSlalom1234 (25. August 2009)

hier mal meine Maschine mit ein paar Updates

neue Primo Hollowbite anstelle der alten verbogenen
neues Primo Kettenblatt
Odyssey Pedale
Aitkin KLyte Reifen (1,95 hinten 2,125 vorne)


----------



## gmozi (26. August 2009)

Durch das ganze Bremsgedöns leider eher unschön 
Entweder MIT Bremse oder ganz clean OHNE die die ganzen Halterungen ...


----------



## .nOx (26. August 2009)




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (26. August 2009)

Ohjaaa â¥
Ich liebe deine Karre.


----------



## lightmetal (26. August 2009)

Ey hier sind wir beide völlig wertlos. Komm ma rüber ins Grüne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (26. August 2009)

schöne karre


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (26. August 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Ey hier sind wir beide völlig wertlos. Komm ma rüber ins Grüne.



Das Grüne ist doof! 
Ich weiss jetzt sogar, was dein Geheimprojekt ist. Hihi


----------



## RISE (27. August 2009)

Chrome will take you home. Yes.


----------



## HEIZER (27. August 2009)

Neu sind Odyssey Hazard Rim + Odyssey Race Vandero Nabe vorne & die Animal Pedals


----------



## lightmetal (27. August 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> Das Grüne ist doof!
> Ich weiss jetzt sogar, was dein Geheimprojekt ist. Hihi



Kannst du gar nicht wissen. Für die andere Aussage bekommste gleich mal ein rotes Boppel.


----------



## Stirni (27. August 2009)

die animal pedale sehen garnicht aus wie animal-pedale.wunderbares rad sonst!!


----------



## holmar (27. August 2009)

joa, aber den bremshebel hast du aus versehen auf die falsche seite gebaut


----------



## HEIZER (27. August 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> joa, aber den bremshebel hast du aus versehen auf die falsche seite gebaut



Nöö.....mein Sohn ist Linkshänder , und kommt damit besser zurecht 

@Stirni

Eastern natürlich !! .....wie komme ich auf Animal ??


----------



## heup (28. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (29. August 2009)

Felge wird nochmal lackiert, 2 Duo Stunner 2.2 sind auf dem Weg, Bremszeug muss noch weg und dann ist es so, wie ich es will.


----------



## HEIZER (29. August 2009)

Ein echt schönes Rad , Rise


----------



## Hertener (29. August 2009)

Ja, aber diese chaotisch angeordnete Kissensammlung macht mich ganz wirr...


----------



## RISE (29. August 2009)

Das ist Absicht. Das macht nämlich die Frauen gefügig, wenn nicht gerade das Rad dort parkt.


----------



## Hertener (29. August 2009)

Also, wenn das so ist, würde ich mein Rad *niemals* dort parken. 
Oder macht es auch das Rad gefügig?


----------



## derFisch (30. August 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> http://666kb.com/i/bbxt8zd6kex6yimgi.jpg[img][/quote]
> gibmirgibmirgibmir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (30. August 2009)

falls du vor lauter frauenbekanntschaften keine zeit mehr zum fahren hast, würd ich das rad auch wohl in verwahrung nehmen


----------



## derFisch (31. August 2009)

mein leihwagen. noch nich fit aber bald. 




hinterrad neu, sattel und rahmen (danke marco ) geliehen, kurbel weg


----------



## der Digge (31. August 2009)

Teufel


----------



## RISE (31. August 2009)

Das is doch auch n 40 oder? Sieht gut aus, sogar mit dem ansonsten hässlichen Hühnerkacksattel.


----------



## derFisch (31. August 2009)

Der andere Sattel ist leider tot, genauso wie Rahmen und Hinterrad. 
Und ja: ist n 40. Aber deiner hat ne Kurbel...


----------



## RISE (31. August 2009)

Das täuscht, ist nur n Aufkleber.


----------



## qam (31. August 2009)

Ohne Kurbeln sieht irgendwie geil aus!
Wie wärs, absofort crankless?


----------



## Fahrradjunge (1. September 2009)

derFisch schrieb:


> mein leihwagen. noch nich fit aber bald.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hahaaa mein rahmen xDDD

hüte ihn gut alder ;D
kratzer okay aber ohne beulen willich den schon wiederhaben ne =P


----------



## RISE (1. September 2009)

Bei zügellosem Pegeinsatz sieht der bestimmt aus die Konservendose, mit der eine Armee im Treppenhaus Fußball gespielt hat. Die HT Version könnt natürlich besser sein, aber der normale 40 dellt schon ganz gut...


----------



## Fahrradjunge (1. September 2009)

is der HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (1. September 2009)

Ich weiß. Was ist das hinten eigentlich für n Reifen? Sieht dick und groß aus. Dann passt der 2.2er ja vielleicht doch.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. September 2009)




----------



## derFisch (2. September 2009)

hinten istn faltbarer federal in 2.1 drauf. bei kürzester kettenstrebe ist da noch genug platz.
so wies aussieht werd ich den aber gar nicht mehr ernsthaft bewegen. n neuer rahmen ist bereits auf dem weg und wird vielleicht eher eintreffen als die kurbel.


----------



## RISE (2. September 2009)

Danke für die Info. Ich hab das HR sowieso nicht geslammt, da müsste das gehen mit dem Reifen. Was für ein Rahmen wirds denn?


----------



## derFisch (2. September 2009)

jo dann sollte das schon passen. hab grad mal das vorderrad da drangehalten und da wirds dann eng. aber da ist ja immerhin der ganz dicke fit drauf.

ich krieg jetzt nen sunday ian schwartz


----------



## RISE (2. September 2009)

Gute Wahl. Haste dir bestimmt den von Empire Dan ausm BMX Board geangelt. 
Das mit Reifen werd ich ja sehen, der Duo Stunner hat ja nicht so ein aggressives Profil.


----------



## derFisch (2. September 2009)

exakt den!  wollt ich schon immer haben und kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## RISE (2. September 2009)

Das ist auch n zuverlässiger Verkäufer. Hab selbst zweimal was von ihm genommen und das ging immer schnell und problemlos.


----------



## Loobin (5. September 2009)

meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (6. September 2009)

sehhhhhr schön!


----------



## qam (6. September 2009)

Aus betrunkener Sicht ist es derbe heiß!! Mal sehen, wie es am nächsten morgen aussieht!


----------



## Hertener (6. September 2009)

Wenn ich mir die letzten Bilder hier so anschaue, verstärkt sich bei mir der Eindruck, dass Pegs als unnötiger Ballast empfunden werden.


----------



## RISE (6. September 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die letzten Bilder hier so anschaue, verstärkt sich bei mir der Eindruck, dass Pegs als unnötiger Ballast empfunden werden.



Trifft bei mir zu. Ich grinde nicht, hab dazu eher einen Dirt/Parkrahmen, der das nicht so gut verkraftet und hatte auch nie wirklich Interesse daran, es mal ernsthaft zu lernen. Dafür hab ich halt n Freecoaster...


----------



## Hertener (6. September 2009)

> Freecoaster


Kann man ja auch prima für Flatland nutzen ... wenn man Pegs hat.


----------



## RISE (6. September 2009)

Flat is dead.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (6. September 2009)

ich habe einen freecoaster und pegs.


----------



## qam (6. September 2009)

Teufelskerl!


----------



## Stirni (6. September 2009)

ich hab nix und kann mich überlebender schimpfen. ich bin aber auch eine profile-race-poser-schwuchtel die sowieso nichts kann.


----------



## Hertener (6. September 2009)

> Flat is dead.


Tot gesagte leben länger. 



> ich bin ... eine profile-race-poser-schwuchtel


Ja, das kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten.


----------



## HEIZER (6. September 2009)

Loobin schrieb:


> meins...



Schönes Rad !


----------



## Stirni (6. September 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Ja, das kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten.



famebi0tsch 4 laif


----------



## Stirni (8. September 2009)

²-post




neu sind bisher nur reifen und wieder crmo bolts hinten,weil die titankacke einfach nicht das rad da hält,wo es hin soll....
vorne sind wunderbare bluesix bolts <3





ab morgen radikalste farbänderung was sich bis nächste woche ziehen wird.dann nochmal fotos.


----------



## derFisch (8. September 2009)

radikal <=> naben schwarz?
ich denk, das fänd ich radikal gut 
trotzdem schick


----------



## holmar (8. September 2009)

hast du dich endlich durchgerungen die eckeligkeit durch zu ziehen?


----------



## Stirni (8. September 2009)

derFisch schrieb:


> radikal <=> naben schwarz?
> ich denk, das fänd ich radikal gut
> trotzdem schick





holmar schrieb:


> hast du dich endlich durchgerungen die eckeligkeit durch zu ziehen?



stirni goes farbenfroh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dome beste (8. September 2009)

buntbuntbunt

nein schön


----------



## holmar (8. September 2009)

das erste offizielle christopher street rad der welt!


----------



## Hertener (8. September 2009)

Nee, Rudi-Carrell-Rad: Lass Dich überraschen!


----------



## Stirni (8. September 2009)

haha bald haterad #1


----------



## RISE (9. September 2009)

Lass das arme Rad doch schwarz. Und bitte keine Ed Hardy Lackierung...


----------



## Hertener (9. September 2009)

> Ed Hardy


Das neue "must have"!


----------



## dome beste (9. September 2009)

also wenn ed hardy druff steht isses min das dreifache wert


----------



## lennarth (9. September 2009)

also seine farbidee ist schon mal genauso schwul wie ed hardy..


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (9. September 2009)

Ohjaa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (9. September 2009)

wird nicht durchgezogen,keine panik boys&girls.


----------



## holmar (9. September 2009)

und wieder einmal stand die welt am abgrund, aber wir haben es wieder einmal geschafft!


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (9. September 2009)

Er wollte Pinken vorbau und Feglen.
Dem brennt doch der Helm.


----------



## derFisch (10. September 2009)

endlich! 



fährt sich super und wenn man der teilewaage glaubt, wiegts auch wenig


----------



## keepdirtclean (12. September 2009)




----------



## holmar (12. September 2009)

der steuerrohrbereich ist ja nur geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (12. September 2009)

Geil!


----------



## Hertener (12. September 2009)

Beide geil!


----------



## RISE (12. September 2009)

Beide top.


----------



## Stirni (12. September 2009)

yeah.


----------



## rchrdkrnr (17. September 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Ohne Kurbeln sieht irgendwie geil aus!
> Wie wärs, absofort crankless?



Wo willst du denn dann deine Füße hin tun du schlaumeier?


----------



## qam (17. September 2009)

Man sieht, dass ein Mensch durchaus auch einen IQ haben kann, der weit niedriger ist, als der eines Toastbrotes. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Toasts nicht mehr essen, sondern mich lieber mit ihnen unterhalten. Die verstehen mich dann wohl wenigstens. Essen würde ich eher Leute wie dich!
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## holmar (17. September 2009)

werden auch abgesägt. das ist mal männliches gewichtstuning!


----------



## rchrdkrnr (18. September 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Man sieht, dass ein Mensch durchaus auch einen IQ haben kann, der weit niedriger ist, als der eines Toastbrotes. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Toasts nicht mehr essen, sondern mich lieber mit ihnen unterhalten. Die verstehen mich dann wohl wenigstens. Essen würde ich eher Leute wie dich!
> Nichts für ungut.



1. aufpassen, ich bin ne ganze ecke älter als du!
2. ich hab quali!
3. unterhalte dich gern mit deinen toasts, aber nenn sie bloß nicht schnitzel!


----------



## papo (18. September 2009)

Hier meine Race-Waffen! die Bikes haben alles was das Racer-Herz begehrt, leichter Rahmen Carbongabel und Bombshell Laufräder. Das Gewicht beträgt bei beiden ca. 8.5 kg.Die Teile habe ich teilweise von der Firma Trittwerk gesponsert bekommen!

Lg Papo

www.trittwerk.at


----------



## lennarth (21. September 2009)

ja hier schwör auf huansohn und so lan





kedde schwarz,fly vorbau und fly kurbel gesellen sich bald dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (21. September 2009)

tight, felgen von wo?


----------



## .nOx (21. September 2009)

von sprühdose


----------



## lennarth (21. September 2009)

schwör auf montana fluor amarillo und überhaupt alles so mit farbe und so schwör


----------



## Hertener (21. September 2009)

ja, sowat is echt schwör


----------



## qam (21. September 2009)

Tod und Verderben der deutschen Sprache!


----------



## lennarth (21. September 2009)

$haiizZzzZz @uf $huLe [email protected] zZziind [email protected]@zZzZZzzZZzzz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holmar (21. September 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Tod und Verderben der deutschen Sprache!



check, erledigt!

den vorbau find ich todeshässlich. aber sonst wirklich nett das rädchen


----------



## lennarth (21. September 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> fly vorbau


is in arbeit.


----------



## keepdirtclean (22. September 2009)

alex will sein rad wiederhaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (22. September 2009)

Icke?


----------



## rchrdkrnr (22. September 2009)

neulich am skatepark:

ey hast du mal kippe?

nein, isch hab gesundheit!


----------



## lennarth (22. September 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> alex will sein rad wiederhaben


sooo viel gemeinsames ist da nicht..außer dass es am anfang mal das gleiche rad war.und ich hab zeugen,ich wollts schon monatelang lackieren aber war zu faul


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (22. September 2009)

<<<<<<< Zeuge


----------



## lennarth (22. September 2009)

ahhhhiiihaaaahhhoooohuuuuhhaaaahhuuuuhhiiihuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Stirni (22. September 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> <<<<<<< Zeuge



hier auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (22. September 2009)

Ich habs aber zu erst gemacht und hatte die Farbe bestimmt schon viel länger zu hause. So... Clippo Zone, Gummimauer und Zick. Ätsch.


----------



## Pulle666 (22. September 2009)

mach ma speichen schwarz


----------



## lennarth (23. September 2009)

mami,mami,der alöx ärgert mich 
ne..bin zu faul für speichen lackieren,naben und so kommt dann doof


----------



## .nOx (26. September 2009)




----------



## BaronAlex (26. September 2009)

Schickes Ding


----------



## HEIZER (26. September 2009)

@ .nOx

Sehr schönes Teil !


----------



## keepdirtclean (26. September 2009)

neuer sattel+stütze, vorbau u. hrreifen


----------



## Scherbi123 (26. September 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> neuer sattel+stütze, vorbau u. hrreifen


hammer bike!


----------



## heup (26. September 2009)

ist das hinten der fit reifen?

schickes teil.


----------



## keepdirtclean (26. September 2009)

jep. ist der dünne faf, meinen schuhen zuliebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (27. September 2009)

der oberhammer des teil!


----------



## Diamant91 (27. September 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> neuer sattel+stütze, vorbau u. hrreifen


 

kannst du vielleicht mal eine teileliste hier reinstellen wäre nett.
danke

gruß björn


----------



## RISE (27. September 2009)

Felt Fuse Komplettrad ist es.


----------



## Diamant91 (28. September 2009)

ou ok danke 
ich bin neu in der bmx scenze, deswegen frag ich so doof


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (28. September 2009)




----------



## lightmetal (28. September 2009)

Das ist das Felt Puky. Verwechsel das doch nicht immer.


----------



## holmar (28. September 2009)

die sehen sich aber auch ähnlich


----------



## heup (28. September 2009)

keepdirtclean schrieb:


> jep. ist der dünne faf, meinen schuhen zuliebe



ok.

immernoch wunderherrliches rad.


----------



## keepdirtclean (28. September 2009)

haha! jaa, das ist eine mischung aus den beiden 

hier die partlist:

Frame: PROPER TTL V3 21.2"
Bars: WTP MAD MAX 
Stem: FLY POTENCIA
Forks: FIT BLADE LITE
Headset: FSA IMPACT
Grips: EDWINS
Bar Ends: FLY

Brake: 
Brake Lever: -
Brake Cable: -
Brake Pads: -

Seating:
Seat: FIT ECCD
Seat Post: FIT
Seat Post Clamp: -

Cranks: PROFILE RACING 175MM LHD
Sprocket: FEDERAL STREET SPROCKET 25t
Chain: KOOL CHAIN 510 BLACK
Pedals: ODYSSEY PC
Bottom Bracket: PROFILE

Front Wheel:
Rim: ODYSSEY 7KA
Spokes: SAPIM RACE 1.8
Hub: ODYSSEY VANDERO 2
Tire: ODYSSEY AITKEN STREET 2.25

Back Wheel:
Rim: ODYSSEY 7KA
Spokes: SAPIM RACE 2.0
Hub: PROFILE MINI 9T LHD
Tire: FIT FAF 1.95

Extras:
Pegs: ANIMAL LIGHT PEGS, PROFILE HUBGUARD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (30. September 2009)

Hier nochmal ein Update. Neue Reifen, neue Pedale, frisches Schwarz auf Felge und Kurbeln.


----------



## heup (30. September 2009)

topt sogar  noch kdc's rad


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (30. September 2009)

Soooo gut.
Aber ich find den Vorbau net so dolle.


----------



## qam (30. September 2009)

Sehr sehr schick!

Darf man fragen, um was für Reifen es sich handelt?
Duo Stunner?


----------



## Hertener (30. September 2009)

Sehr schön!


----------



## HEIZER (30. September 2009)

...schön schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (30. September 2009)

Transparent schwarz, bitte. 
Reifen sind Duo Stunner 2.2". Sind jetzt noch nicht so lange dran und die 3 Jahre alte Primo / Federal Kombo war auch keine Referenz mehr, aber bisher sind die gut. Viel Grip bei akzeptablem Rollwiderstand.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (30. September 2009)

Also ist das grün nur Fiktion?


----------



## RISE (30. September 2009)

Eigentlich ist der Rahmen transparent schwarz, hat aber je nach Licht einen leichten Grünstich. Lässt sich n bisschen doof erklären und sieht real auch noch schöner aus.


----------



## lightmetal (30. September 2009)

Ist vielleicht auch nur ein Farbstich durch die Umgebung?  aieaie


----------



## Stirni (1. Oktober 2009)

wunderschÃ¶n â¥


----------



## Dnoizer (1. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön, bin neidisch


----------



## nicusy (1. Oktober 2009)

sehr nice, bei dem rad taugt mir auch der ballonreifen-style


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (3. Oktober 2009)

In real siehts viel besser aus. Besseres Bild folgt! 









Gruß Jan


----------



## BaronAlex (3. Oktober 2009)

schönes Ding


----------



## RISE (3. Oktober 2009)

Jap, sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (3. Oktober 2009)

die reifen passen sehr geil zum rahmen. aber der lenker sticht ihmo zu sehr raus


----------



## Bampedi (3. Oktober 2009)

affenmobilkopie 100%


----------



## Stirni (4. Oktober 2009)

200%


----------



## lennarth (4. Oktober 2009)

dieser rostton ist sehr schön,das ist bestimmt wegen diesem chemiegesuppe was du da drauf gemacht hast..bei mir war das immer ganz anders,nicht so stark deckend und vorallem nicht nach 20 minuten.
sieht sehr gut aus so


----------



## L_AIR (7. Oktober 2009)

oah das rad ist der traum, will ich auch haben


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (8. Oktober 2009)

Dankeschöön.

@Lair: Kanschts gerne mal fahrn


----------



## majesty (8. Oktober 2009)

hier mal meins


----------



## DaGore (9. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vscW4EoHThM"]YouTube - DIRT BIKE BMX TRAILER[/ame]


----------



## majesty (12. Oktober 2009)

so endlich neues bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (12. Oktober 2009)

die wandfarbe ist doof, aber das rad ist cool.
nur ich ürde noch irgenweinen sticker raufmachen.
kommt irgenwie so ... naja. farblosl


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. Oktober 2009)

update: ttl clear, gsport naben, pimp sprocket, nightwolf seat, tanwalls


----------



## heup (13. Oktober 2009)

nicht schön.


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. Oktober 2009)

danke!


----------



## nicusy (13. Oktober 2009)

du wechselst die teile auch wie unterhosen oder?
sattel trifft nicht meinen Geschmack


----------



## underground opa (13. Oktober 2009)

sieht doch geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (13. Oktober 2009)

nicusy schrieb:


> sattel trifft nicht meinen Geschmack



Dem stimme ich auch zu..aber sonst isses sehr schön


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (13. Oktober 2009)

heup 

Sattel ist einfach nur schlecht fotografiert.


----------



## paule_p2 (13. Oktober 2009)

die karre geht sehr steil und der typ sowieso.


----------



## heup (13. Oktober 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> heup
> 
> Sattel ist einfach nur schlecht fotografiert.



stimmt. wie kann man sich den eig. kaufen?
ist doch grotten hässlich dieser sattel...


----------



## keepdirtclean (13. Oktober 2009)

nee,unterhosen wechsel ich schon bissl öfters.
war eher alles ein tauschgeschäft, alte parts gut verkauft, neue günstig gekauft und so hat mich der ganze umbau nichts gekostet.
sattel ist geschmackssache, wollt was anderes, keine lust mehr auf die slimmen pivotals die alle gleich aussehen.
ja schade, leider ist das rad heup's hohen anforderungen nicht gewachsen 

seit wann hat er eigentlich eine eigene meinung?


----------



## RISE (14. Oktober 2009)

Beim Sattel hätte man sicher was schöneres Finden können (Fly, ECCD), aber abgsehen davon ist das clean wie immer. Auch, wenn ich den roten Rahmen noch ein bisschen schöner fand.


----------



## keepdirtclean (14. Oktober 2009)

fino und eccd sind aber auch schon so hart ausgelutscht..


----------



## iManu (14. Oktober 2009)

heup schrieb:


> stimmt. wie kann man sich den eig. kaufen?
> ist doch grotten hässlich dieser sattel...



dein rad is grottenhässlich


thomas rad ist das beste was es momentan gibt


----------



## Hertener (14. Oktober 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> clean


Ja, danke. Das war das Wort, was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (14. Oktober 2009)

Naa der Fino ist noch nicht ausgelutscht zumindestens nicht in Deutschland.
Der Nightwolf find ich passt an den TTL aber auch wesentlich besser als es der Fino getan hat.

@heup: Weißt du wie lange ich schon davon träume dir mal richtig eins aufs Maul zu haun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja nun kommt mal wieder runter. 

Und wenns nach ausgelutschten Teilen geht, können wir uns gleich n anderes Hobby suchen, denn 95% unserer Teile sind so ausgelutscht wie die American Apparel Hoodies, von denen wir mindestens 2 Stück pro Person haben.


----------



## lennarth (14. Oktober 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> @heup: Weißt du wie lange ich schon davon träume dir mal richtig eins aufs Maul zu haun?


unrecht hat er jetzt nicht..


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber bei Teilen wie Lenker, Gabel, Felgen, und und und fällts nicht auf.


----------



## HEIZER (14. Oktober 2009)

Heup is noch jung........aber er ist schon ein großes Talent in Sachen unbedachter Äusserungen


----------



## Hertener (14. Oktober 2009)

Hat da irgendjemand was gegen meine Hoodie-Sammlung?


----------



## HEIZER (14. Oktober 2009)

Neuer Rahmen , schwarze Pedals komen noch.


----------



## RISE (14. Oktober 2009)

@Hertener:Nö, ich bau mir ja auch eine auf.Es gibt nichts besseres als Hoodies. Die Sache ist nur die, dass es doch niemanden interessieren braucht, ob Teile ausgelutscht sind oder nicht. Ich hab die Hoodies, weil sie mir gefallen. Ob sie Trend sind oder nicht, ist doch völlig egal. Und wer nicht ausgelutschte Teile haben will, muss halt gleich zu Cult wechseln, obwohl ich die auch schon ausgelutscht finde ohne überhaupt n Teil gesehen zu haben.


----------



## keepdirtclean (15. Oktober 2009)

cult wird wahrscheinlich schon "uncool" sein bevor überhaupt irgendwas rauskommt 

edit: mit "ausgelutscht" meinte ich dass ich einen slimmen pivotal,eccd und fly schon hatte. der nightwolf war kein zufallskauf 
die sattelwelt (nicht zu vergleichen mit den eintönigen, überteuerten aa schlabberhoodies ) ist größer als man denkt, man muß sich nur trauen, auch wenn es dann vielleicht einem heup nicht gefällt.


----------



## Daniel_D (15. Oktober 2009)

Die weißen Aufkleber passen mal so garnicht zum Rest. Aber viel Spaß, wenn du sie abfummelst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (15. Oktober 2009)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Aber viel Spaß, wenn du sie abfummelst.



Wie man hört,ist das bei Sunday Rahmen dann so eine Art Lebensaufgabe, weil die nur mmm-weise runterkommen.


----------



## gmozi (15. Oktober 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> Naa der Fino ist noch nicht ausgelutscht zumindestens nicht in Deutschland.
> Der Nightwolf find ich passt an den TTL aber auch wesentlich besser als es der Fino getan hat.
> 
> @heup: *Weißt du wie lange ich schon davon träume dir mal richtig eins aufs Maul zu haun?*



Son bissel Hirn fehlt Dir aber auch oder?

Wenn Heup das Rad nicht schön findet, dann ist das ja wohl seine Sache. Und vor allem kann er das hier auch so äußern.

Mir geht diese "Alle dissen Heup" Aktion hier im Forum echt ganz schön auf den Zeiger. Packt Euch mal an die eigene Nase ...


----------



## Daniel_D (16. Oktober 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Wie man hört,ist das bei Sunday Rahmen dann so eine Art Lebensaufgabe, weil die nur mmm-weise runterkommen.



Jop, Benzin, Lackschaber, Skalpell... nichts funktioniert wirklich. Da hilft nur viel Geduld

Und als ich meinen Rahmen verkauft hatte, wollte der neue Besitzer die Aufkleber wieder am Rahmen haben. Ist natürlich nirgendwo fündig geworden.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (16. Oktober 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Son bissel Hirn fehlt Dir aber auch oder?



War natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint, ist nen "Insider" (ich hasse dieses Wort)
Verstehen tut das nur User dirt_bike. Sollte nicht so "assozial" rüber kommen 

Edit: Diese "Alle dissen Heup"-Geschichte, ist schon ein wenig berechtigt mMn, da ich nur müll von ihm lese.


----------



## gmozi (16. Oktober 2009)

Brötchenbäcker schrieb:


> War natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint, ist nen "Insider" (ich hasse dieses Wort)
> Verstehen tut das nur User dirt_bike. Sollte nicht so "assozial" rüber kommen
> 
> Edit: Diese "Alle dissen Heup"-Geschichte, ist schon ein wenig berechtigt mMn, *da ich nur müll von ihm lese*.



Mag sein dass er viel unsinniges Zeig postet, aber das machen gut 70 % der User hier im Forum ebenfalls ... what ever


----------



## Daniel_D (16. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid verwöhnt, kommt mal ins BMX Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (16. Oktober 2009)

Was gehst du da auch immer hin.


----------



## Stirni (16. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Daniel_D (17. Oktober 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Was gehst du da auch immer hin.



Ach weiß du, dass ist wie mit dem Bahn fahren. Wenn man sich schlecht fühlt soll man Bahn fahren, vorzugsweise am Wochenende und am Besten dabei möglichst viele große Städte im nordwestdeutschen Raum mitnehmen. So merkt man, dass es das Schicksal eigentlich doch ganz gut gemeint hat mit einem.


----------



## RISE (17. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie mag ichs. Und ich glaub du bist seit 3 Jahren der Erste, den ich mit nem Little Devil Aufkleber am Rad sehe. Erinnert an vergangene gute Zeiten.


----------



## lightmetal (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch lttldvl Aufkleber.  Original behalten und reproduziert.


----------



## Stirni (18. Oktober 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Neuer Rahmen , schwarze Pedals komen noch.



kanns sein,dass ihr heute in recklinghausen ward? sieht nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## HEIZER (18. Oktober 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> kanns sein,dass ihr heute in recklinghausen ward? sieht nicht schlecht aus!




Yupp... waren wir ... jetzt sag nich das du auch dort warst ?


----------



## Stirni (18. Oktober 2009)

doch der schwule junge mit dem pinken vorbau  aber ich war mir nicht sicher  ihr seid ja kurz drauf gegangen,wo wir kamen ^^


----------



## HEIZER (18. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind aber nicht wegen dir verschwunden   ...waren schon um 11.00 dort


----------



## RISE (18. Oktober 2009)

Einmal Kumpelmobil mit bescheidenster Uploadqualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (18. Oktober 2009)

hat irgendwie style.


----------



## XenoX (18. Oktober 2009)

das macht mich jetzt aber net so an! heup du hast echt manchmal komischen geschmack!


----------



## nicusy (19. Oktober 2009)

top nur die silberne felge passt null


----------



## _coco_ (19. Oktober 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Einmal Kumpelmobil mit bescheidenster Uploadqualität.



richtig geil!


----------



## paule_p2 (19. Oktober 2009)

1x schwarze felge und lenker zum mitnehmen bitte, dann geht die karre steil.


----------



## RISE (19. Oktober 2009)

Lenker soll demnächst die Farbe wechseln. Wird dann lackiert und im Backofen ultrahart gemacht, wenn wir gleichzeitig ne Pizza backen.


----------



## holmar (19. Oktober 2009)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Wir sind aber nicht wegen dir verschwunden   ...waren schon um 11.00 dort



vor stirni zu flüchten ist keine schande!


----------



## Mesk (19. Oktober 2009)

*
Tiefgarage  Muss die Sattelstange kürzen.
Und 2.1 Reifen holen.*


----------



## agent_steed (20. Oktober 2009)

Das ist der nackte Horror.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (21. Oktober 2009)

finds ganz ok.
aber wie steht das da?


----------



## XenoX (21. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub es stand vorher was unter dem petal. weg editiert


----------



## Stirni (21. Oktober 2009)

boah wie lang und schmal der kurbelarm aussieht.


----------



## Prunni (29. Oktober 2009)

kleines Update:

Odyssey Rotor, Khe Gabel in schwarz und Odyssey Plastic Pedalen in schwarz


----------



## holmar (29. Oktober 2009)

mit schwarzen kurbeln und alupedalen würd ich das sofort mit ins bett nehmen


----------



## Stirni (29. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß immernoch nicht was du an dem Vorbau findest.
:kotz:


----------



## Marzokka (30. Oktober 2009)

Dann stell ich meins auch mal vor, fährt ja auch auf weißen Wänden seit einiger Zeit:


----------



## _coco_ (30. Oktober 2009)

geil


----------



## holmar (30. Oktober 2009)

wenn man von den kurbeln absieht, ja


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (30. Oktober 2009)

Schwarzes Kettenblatt und anderen Vorbau, dann echt gut!


----------



## Marzokka (31. Oktober 2009)

Jo Vorbau wäre das nächste, der gute alte Eastern hat ausgedient


----------



## Stirni (3. November 2009)

ein paar updates....glaub ich. schaft gekürzt,neuer vorbau,neue pedale und bald kommt wieder die shadow kette dran.


----------



## holmar (3. November 2009)

ich möchte noch einmal kurz auf den vorbau hinweisen!


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2009)

FBM als übergang...


----------



## .nOx (7. November 2009)

sehr gutes ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brötchenbäcker (7. November 2009)

Sattel müssteste an die Stütze schweissen, die Stellung ist sooo perfekt.


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2009)

und die stützen/sattelkombo ist seit dem superstar rahmen letzen jahres vollkommen unverändert/unverstellt.fame!


----------



## Hertener (7. November 2009)

lecker


----------



## heup (7. November 2009)

Updates:

Federal D.Watt$ Rahmen
Federal Slim Klemme
Leaf Cycles Motosticks Kurbel
FSA Kurbellager
Mankind Topbolt
Steuersatz


----------



## lennarth (7. November 2009)

diese kette..


----------



## Hertener (7. November 2009)

... yo, die passt nicht.


----------



## qam (8. November 2009)

Aber er will doch so gerne lila. Ihr seid gemein!


----------



## DESPISED ICON (10. November 2009)

sry dass ich stör..aber is wichtig
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in münchen am besten zum keyhole skatepark komme von großhadern?
danke


----------



## lightmetal (10. November 2009)

Muss du Kackbratze in jedem Thread mit deiner google-Unfähigkeit nerven? Geh auf den Ubahngleisen spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XenoX (10. November 2009)

und die kette wenn sie schon lila is noch spannen!


----------



## Daniel_D (10. November 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Muss du Kackbratze in jedem Thread mit deiner google-Unfähigkeit nerven? Geh auf den Ubahngleisen spielen.



Oh etablierst du  da grade ein neues Köln in der Zone?

Leute mit lila- farbenen Ketten sollten die besser nicht spannen.


----------



## lightmetal (10. November 2009)

Mit Köln verbinde ich nur warme Dinge und dünnes Bier.


----------



## RISE (10. November 2009)

Beim Bier räume ich eine enorme Unwissenheit ein, aber hey, noch nirgendwo hab ich so viele schöne kühle Mädchen gesehen als in Köln. Aber vielleicht waren das auch mal Männer. Mir aber auch egal.


----------



## _coco_ (10. November 2009)

Dir egal ?

Hm..


----------



## paule_p2 (10. November 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Mit Köln verbinde ich nur warme Dinge und dünnes Bier.



och, ich war auch recht voreingenommen aber seit den worlds weiß ich ein kühles kölsch zu schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightmetal (11. November 2009)

Das ist die gleiche Brühe wie Ale und das schmeckt einfach nach nichts.


----------



## Daniel_D (13. November 2009)

Frei nach Eric Idle

"Koelsch Beer is like making love in a canoe" 













"It's ****ing close to water"


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (13. November 2009)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Das ist die gleiche Brühe wie Ale und das schmeckt einfach nach nichts.



Vorsicht, mein Ostdeutscher Freund, Vorsicht.


----------



## lightmetal (13. November 2009)

Oida das ist wie es ist.


----------



## rchrdkrnr (13. November 2009)

fly luna 20.4
fly,odyssey, eclat, animal, sm


----------



## RISE (13. November 2009)

Top Gerät.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (13. November 2009)

Schön


----------



## uni922vega (14. November 2009)

Marzokka schrieb:


> Dann stell ich meins auch mal vor, fährt ja auch auf weißen Wänden seit einiger Zeit:





Wie ich dieses Bike liebe 

Wo gibbet denn die Weißwandreifen ??


----------



## lightmetal (14. November 2009)

In jedem Onlineshop der Odyssey führt.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (19. November 2009)

Auf der linken Seite sind 2 Pegs ! 
Kommen noch Metallpedale, dann isses erstmal fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (19. November 2009)

Und ne neue Speiche wär nicht schlecht. Sieht aber schick aus.


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (19. November 2009)

Danke 
Ja da ist mir nen Skateboard reingekracht, neue Speichen liegen aber schon hier.


----------



## heup (19. November 2009)

ich persönlich würde den lenker noch schwarz machen.
sieht aber ganz gut aus.


----------



## -JONAS- (19. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich lade meins auch mal hoch ,.. aber bitte nicht lachen.. ^^

Ist ein älteres BMX (Wethepeople Daredevil 2003).
Ich habe es vor einem Jahr komplett neu lackieren lassen.. (Kawasaki Grün und Metallic Grau)
Von den Teilen her habe ich noch nichts wirklich verändert..

mfg,
Jonas


----------



## lightmetal (19. November 2009)

Bist du das Rad auch mal gefahren?


----------



## -JONAS- (19. November 2009)

Ja, nicht nur einmal^^..
Das Bild habe ich direkt nachdem ich das BMX wieder zusammengeschraubt hatte gemacht..(also vor nem Jahr oder so..)
Fallst du dich gewundert hast wieso noch keine Kratzer und so drinnen sind..


----------



## lightmetal (19. November 2009)

Mich wundert eher das du ein Rad von 2003 (das sind 6 vergangene Jahre) ohne Schwund besitzt - das ließe bösen Zungen die Möglichkeit zu behaupten das du mit BMX nicht viel am Hut hast.


----------



## -JONAS- (19. November 2009)

->Habe es vor einem Jahr gekauft..(gebraucht)
->neu lackiert..
->das Bild gemacht
->Bissl BMX gefahren..

Aber so gut wie du oder so bin ich nicht,.. (Habe deinen Bunny Hop im Album gesehen-> respect)
Fahre auch hauptsächlich eher MTB.. und BMX halt nur so ab und zu zum Spaß..


----------



## lightmetal (19. November 2009)

Kaykay, war ja auch nicht unbedingt böse gemeint, nur ein wenig mit spitzer Zunge getippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (19. November 2009)

P1KEs ist sauuuugut


----------



## Benh00re (19. November 2009)

dem brötchenbäcker seins hat stil, aber der vorbau net


----------



## 620HLF (21. November 2009)

Hier mal mein kleines geschoss:

erstmal die ganzen Daten für die leute die es intressiert:  

Rahmen:  Sunn - Dallas - BLOOD series 20.35 - oberrohrlänge (2000er)
Gabel: Felt-Bikes 14mm Dropouts inkl. TOP-bolt
Lenker: Felt o² wheelie bar - jürgen funk series
front Nabe: G_sport "hombre" 14mm 48 loch
Front felge: Alex rims Smallwall 48 loch inkl. schwalbe felgenband 
Speichen: KHE flexie spokes in grau 181mm
backwheel: Alex-rims Highwall felge und nabe mit RSD + LSD SB-lager 14mm  48 speichen
Sattel: WheThePeople SlimSeat (2006er)
Sattelstütze: Felt
Sattelstützenklemmring: Odysee
Kurbelgarnitur: FSA - nastyboy (2004er)  SB lager
Pedale: S&M  101  One-0-One
Kettenblatt: WheThePeople Barcelona 36er 
Ritzel hinten:  KHE 13ner schraubkranz
kette: cool-chain
Steuersatz: Slim-steak SB lager
griffe: Odysee - Aron ross signature griffe
vorbau: Felt drop-ten
Axle pegs:2 odysee GI-pegs black
bereifung:2x Schwalbe crazy-bob 2.10 inkl. schläuche von Schwalbe


----------



## heup (21. November 2009)

geht gut.


----------



## heup (4. Dezember 2009)

Rahmen:Federal D.Watt$
Gabel:Federal 20/20
Lenker:Federal 20/20
Vorbau:Odyssey V3
Kurbel:LeafCycles Motostick

Kette:Shadow Halflink
Kettenblatt:èclat Tilt 25t

Sattel:Wetheopeople Supreme
Sattelstange:Animal Pivotal
Sattelklemme:Federal Slim

Bremse:Odyssey EVO II
Bremshebel:Odyssey Monolever
Bremskabel:Shadow Linear
Bremsbacken:Baradine

Pedale:Odyssey PVC
Griffe:ODI Longneck ST
Barends:ODI

Hinterrad:
Felge:Odyssey Hazard Lite
Naberoper 8000er mit Female Achse
Reifen:Fit F.A.F.K. 20x2.10
Schlauch:Lafinca

Vorderrad:
Felge:Eastern
Nabe:Eastern
Reifen:Fit F.A.F.K. 20x2.25
Schlauch:Lafinca


----------



## Thomas (4. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

